# May's Munchkins 2015



## Kiss08

Hello! This group is for anyone due in the month of May! I will update with adjusted due dates, genders, and arrivals as I see them but if I miss something, feel free to PM me!

*April 27*
MrsMandy :yellow:

*April 30*
captainj1

*May 1st*
Tattoo
Chicky160 :blue:
mychelle4 :pink:
Lisaalove :blue:

*May 2nd*
Babykate
Inoue
Vgirl :pink:
mrskcbrown :pink:
SJDsmommy :blue:

*May 3rd*
Jellybean15
marielou11 :blue:

*May 4th*
Gator23

*May 5th*
wiiwidow

*May 6th*
Renaendel 

*May 7th*
Blizzy :yellow:
sigh :pink:
ZooMa :yellow: 
InformedMomma
Rubysmommy :yellow:

*May 8th*
hur575
Mintastic :yellow:
juicycouture
sarah_c
Kazy :pink:
kajastartlight

*May 9th*
Hola47 :oneofeach:
atx614 :blue:

*May 10th*
Tibbymomma :blue:
kategirl :blue:
Pusscat
MommyStacyx3
JenStar1976

*May 11th*
DebbieF :blue:
Chattychica18 :oneofeach:
JLFKJS
Hieveryone
MolGold :yellow:

*May 12th*
xMissxZoiex :blue:

*May 13th*
Curlymikes :oneofeach: :pink: :blue:
curiousowl :pink:
gatorj :pink:
RAFwife :blue:

*May 14th*
hanrh
CazM 2011 :blue:
MeaganMackenz :pink:

*May 15th*
whattoexpect :pink:
cdncouple09 :yellow:
SouthernFairy

*May 16th*
Picksbaby :yellow:
RubyRedLips :yellow::yellow::oneofeach:

*May 17th*
lolly25
samzi :blue:
DueInMay2015

*May 18th*
Kristin.K :yellow:

*May 19th*
Preggos

*May 20th*
Eline
taztap
Kristalebear1 :pink:

*May 21st*
NinaL
Leikela :blue:
nflores77 :yellow:

*May 23rd*
emma4g63

*May 25th*
amaryllis :pink:
Tella :pink:
VerbingNoun

*May 26th*
ImSoTired

*May 27th*
zebbed89
firstbaby9573
Kiss08 :yellow:

*May 28th*
Phantom710 :blue:
sweetangel
mimomma
Catiren :pink:

*May 29th*
misspriss :pink:
MItoDC :pink: 

*Angel babies *
sma1588 :angel:
Yazzy :angel:
knobby :angel:
Kellya009 :angel:
xxsteffyxx :angel:
diz :angel:
Kazy (one twin loss) :angel:
Mummy2o :blue: :angel: born sleeping December 24, 2014​

*SIGNATURES!*
You just have to delete the 4 * symbols and it will work.


BLUE:
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2221621-mays-munchkins-2015.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/6ed9h2.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


ORANGE:
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2221621-mays-munchkins-2015.html"][*IMG]https://i57.tinypic.com/11hghf9.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


PINK:
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2221621-mays-munchkins-2015.html"][*IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2dheob5.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


PURPLE: 
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2221621-mays-munchkins-2015.html"][*IMG]https://i60.tinypic.com/5dl2rm.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


YELLOW: 
[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2221621-mays-munchkins-2015.html"][*IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/27zgspz.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


----------



## Inoue

Yayyyy! A May thread :yipee:. Im due on 2nd May but could be tagging on end of April as I have a 26d cycle, not 28d as calculators default too. Congratulations on your stunning BFP! :D. I have a 21mo DD and not quite sure how im going to cope with two under 2.5 years old - we wasn't actually trying (still wtt) so this is a real surprise! :haha:.

Xxx

Here's my frer from 3 days ago:
 



Attached Files:







20140820_064944.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## rwhite

I'm expecting in April, but just wanted to say congrats :D


----------



## Jellybean15

Hi, congratulations everyone. I'm expecting 3rd May as well. This will be our second, DS is 18 months. I got a faint BFP on Friday and did a digital yesterday, which said 1-2 weeks. I didn't find out with DS until I was 7 weeks so this is going to be a long wait!! X
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## msp_teen

Congratulations ladies! May babies are fantastic (my oldest son was born May 11th, 2010), I swear its the best time of the year to give birth! Congrats to you all once again!


----------



## chicky160

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/chicksterclark28/th_8F3AED00-5800-4C5B-B7D7-EC227C915386_zpsiby6zcuy.jpg
https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/chicksterclark28/th_039643b3c79af85ac6f52a667397f47b_zpsc675b62e.jpg

Due 1st may :happydance:


----------



## Tattoo

I think I'm due May 1st. :happydance:
It's my second baby, my daughter is 20 months.


----------



## ToughhGal

Congrats ladies. &#9829; Enjoy your pregnancy journey!!


----------



## ZooMa

EDD May 1, +/-.

Baby Girl #1 is just turned one less than a fortnight ago... meaning I'll have two under two ... whoo hoo! Excited! :)


----------



## wiiwidow

Congratulations all! :) 
I can't believe I'm here again, my son is 3 1/2 and for a long time I wasn't sure I could do it again but...I got a faint bfp yesterday so here I am. Here's today's frer! Reckon I'm due 7th May! Eek!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## WoWndUp

Congrats to all of you!! hoping to have a BFP soon and join the May Baby Group!


----------



## Inoue

^^ fingers crossed :winkwink:

Congrats to all with the BFP's, May's group is starting to build up nicely :D xx


----------



## bumblebeexo

Congrats to all!


----------



## captainj1

hi girls, I got my bfp this morning at 14dpo, it said 2-3 weeks on a cb digi...i'm very very cautious though (see my sigi - I had been told last month to give up IVF as I only had a 10% chance of being able to have another child through either IVF or naturally). I was given clomid because 'it couldn't hurt' - think they felt sorry for me and didn't want me to leave completely empty handed this is the result of my first clomid cycle. I'm hoping this works out. There might be more than one in there as that's a risk with clomid and with the digi saying 2-3...anyway, EDD is 4 May xxx

Congratulations on all the BFPs ladies! x H&H 9 months x


----------



## THart

My first (a sweet little girl) just turned 1 today. And I'm due with my second may 2nd! 

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o10/Black_Gryphon/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_1408560123547_zpsf8f9d8fe.jpg


----------



## hola47

Room for another one? I just got my BFP this AM and still in shock. This will be #1 for us. 

https://i.imgur.com/W5ZDpy1.jpg

It's so hard to get a decent pic of the test, it always photographs as gray, but it's definitely pink in person! 

captainj1- I will be crossing all my fingers and toes for you, I am praying this is a sticky one for you!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi guys! Sooo technically I don't know if I am due in April or May. By my last period I should be due May 6th if I go by my regular cycle or May 2nd by a regular 28 day cycle.. and theres part of me that thinks I might have had a super short cycle because I had gotten a BFP at only 7 dpo by my count.. I took one of those clear blue with weeks estimator tests on friday that said I should be 2-3 weeks past ovulation.

I guess I won't know for sure until I get my ultrasound :) This is my 3rd child, my oldest is a boy (he will be 4 in January), my 2nd is a girl (she will be 2 in October). I obviously don't know what this one is yet, I'm kind of hoping for another girl though, this baby will be 2 1/2 years younger than my 2nd child so I think it would be nice for my daughter to have a sister close in age :)


----------



## Rachelle351

I am so happy to see all of you here! And that I will have bump buddies (hint hint Jellybean15!!)

What are your symptoms so far? 

I've noticed: a metallic taste (got that with my 1st) 
today I noticed a slight lower back pain
EXHAUSTED (can I get an amen??!) 
and stretching. (youch!!) 

I hope you're all feeling well!


----------



## Rachelle351

We were "trying", but I honestly didn't think we caught the bean. .....guess I was wrong!!! I got a faint test as well on friday, and another on saturday with IC's, so I decided to try a fr. And got my pretty pink!!! YAYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!! Im so excited for baby!!! I can't wait for dani to be a big sister! I am NOT looking forward to changing TWO butts tho. But hey, girls are easier to potty train right?!?


----------



## babykate

I got my bfp on Friday, also due may 2nd! I'm looking forward to having 3 under 3 for a few weeks in the spring :/


----------



## chicky160

Eek there's so many of us due in May :happydance: ant lots of us who will have 2 under 2 yikes! (Or 3 under 3 babykate) blimey! 

Captainj- good luck to you Hun! Good old clomid :thumbup:

Symptoms so far are

Nips a bit sore 
Backache when I lay down
(Tmi) poops bad!
Tired

But I have a 14 month old so I'm always tired anyway lol. I had a loss in February so feeling the nerves too. Praying we all have sticks in there :hugs:


----------



## Rachelle351

Fingers are crossed for you!!!


----------



## Rachelle351

Ughhhhh....I NEVER get heartburn...just as a general thing. With dani, I had it BADLY! I was taking priosec EVERYDAY! (and she was born with a FULL head of hair. not even one yet and I can put her hair in pony tails) I just randomly got it. Soooooo yeah that begins. Not looking forward to spending $30 on heartburn meds. =/


----------



## Inoue

Boooo on the heartburn! I havent really had it, however nausea has kicked in :brat:. 

So, when are you all calling the doc's or midwives? Im thinking between 5-6w (cant remember when I went with DD?!) 

Xx


----------



## babykate

So far I'm having terrible lower back pain (from the relaxin I guess) and lots of fatique (also could be because I stopped caffeine). I won't go to doctor until after October 15 when we are back from overseas.


----------



## Jellybean15

Had morning sickness since about last Tuesday, I definitely didn't get it this early with my DS. Getting period like pains too - hoping it's not a bad sign. 

I guess I'll make an appointment with the GP around 6-8 weeks. If I remember rightly they will then refer me to the hospital for a booking in appointment at about 10 weeks, scan at 12 weeks - the exciting bit!!


----------



## Inoue

Jellybean15 said:


> Had morning sickness since about last Tuesday, I definitely didn't get it this early with my DS. Getting period like pains too - hoping it's not a bad sign.
> 
> I guess I'll make an appointment with the GP around 6-8 weeks. If I remember rightly they will then refer me to the hospital for a booking in appointment at about 10 weeks, scan at 12 weeks - the exciting bit!!

Think thats pretty accurate with my GP surgery, can you remember that f they do blood tests before the 12w scan? Im still getting on/off period pains and im sure others too, I wouldn't worry about it. The sickness is a good sign (yet horrendous). Hope it eases for you soon xx


----------



## Jellybean15

I can't remember the really early pregnancy signs with DS as I didn't find out for ages, think it's scarier to know early. I keep worrying about everything. I'm pretty sure they did the blood tests when they did the 12 week scan with DS. Hope everyone is getting on well x


----------



## wiiwidow

So far for me I'm bloody exhausted and am getting cramping as well. Oh and sore nips! 
But god I'm dreading the tiredness!


----------



## brittxmarie

Hey all!!
I stopped taking the BCP on July 3rd. This was my 2nd month TTC and got my BFP yesterday :) EDD is 5/6/2015 so we'll see! I thought for sure I was going to get AF because I spotted last week a little bit and had lots of cramps, when AF never showed, I decided to test JUST IN CASE and got a very FAINT :bfp: on a blue dye test. Very skeptical so got Answer brand HPT and they were very definite :bfp: :dance:

Congrats to everyone!!!! :)
 



Attached Files:







pos hpt.JPG
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## lisaalove

Due May 4th!! Was not expecting a BFP to be honest!
 



Attached Files:







20140825_083447.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Charliemarina

Hey Ladies I'm due april 2nd just wanted to say congratulations.
This is our 4th baby xx


----------



## Rachelle351

I'm going to get my walk in test done on tuesday, they will then refer me to the ob, at about 7 weeks?? I THINK I'll get my intake appointment, then at 9-10 weeks get my first u/s. I think the military does it juuuusstttt a little bit strange. But whatever. (my hubs is us army) Cant wait to see little bean!!!!! We plan on telling family after that. When do you plan on telling everyone?


----------



## THart

So fat I'm having some extreme lower back pain the lingers as dull ache all day. And I'm exhausted but I've been tired for a long time now that my little girl is all go go go. 

I have my first appointment with my GP next week, and from there he will refer me to an ob who I'll start to see by about 9 weeks. Unfortunately (or fortunately depending on how you look at it) we only get one scan at 20 weeks, unless they consider your pregnancy high risk in which case you may get more as they monitor you.


----------



## THart

Oh, we are going to wait till thanksgiving ( canada) to tell!


----------



## THart

Rachelle351 said:


> just got my :bfp: Jelly bean is due May 3rd!!!!!!!! Baby number 2 for my husband and I, making my almost 1 year old Danica a BIG SISTER!!!!!!!!!! So excited!!!!!!!!!! Share those beautiful BFP pictures and your due date!

First - congrats!! 

I was wondering what you (and everyone else) would think about creating a spot in the first post that list everyone and the EDD?


----------



## Jinbean

Awwwwww congratulations ladies! :happydance:

I can't believe there are May Mummies To Be already! I'm due in April but my DS was a May baby and I really loved our May Mummies Group! I hope you all have a happy and healthy 9 months and I hope your May group is as fantastic and supportive as ours was!

:hugs: :hug: :hugs:


----------



## Rachelle351

Yes, ma'am I can do that! =)


----------



## Rachelle351

hola47 said:


> Room for another one? I just got my BFP this AM and still in shock. This will be #1 for us.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/W5ZDpy1.jpg
> 
> It's so hard to get a decent pic of the test, it always photographs as gray, but it's definitely pink in person!
> 
> captainj1- I will be crossing all my fingers and toes for you, I am praying this is a sticky one for you!!

Edd?


----------



## SJDsMommy

My symptoms are mostly tiredness, peeing alot, being hungry more often, craving bagels (bakery fresh from my local grocery store.. I usually prefer them toasted but really want one untoasted, I will have to pick up more tomorrow!) and I am also really itchy on my hips and more gassy lately.

I tried comparing my cravings to other things I wanted with my other kids but it looks like half of them are the same all around (I already have one of each and hoping this one is another girl so my daughter can have a sister). 

We'll see!


I actually counted out the weeks and am REALLY trying to decide when to book my private gender scan.. My sister in law is coming down in October for a couple weeks, and my hubby and I's anniversary is on Halloween. I found that I will be 14 weeks only one day after my anniversary (but thinking I may be a couple days further along than I am thinking) if that is the case, the place I go to for private scans will do gender scans as soon as 14 weeks. That seems REALLY early to me and I would rather wait till 15/16 like I did with my other 2 just incase but at the same time it would be great to find out on my anniversary, especially if my sister in law can be there too.. I just don't know yet!


----------



## hola47

Rachelle351 said:


> hola47 said:
> 
> 
> Room for another one? I just got my BFP this AM and still in shock. This will be #1 for us.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/W5ZDpy1.jpg
> 
> It's so hard to get a decent pic of the test, it always photographs as gray, but it's definitely pink in person!
> 
> captainj1- I will be crossing all my fingers and toes for you, I am praying this is a sticky one for you!!
> 
> Edd?Click to expand...

May 9th. This will be our first. Unsure about being on team green or team finding out yet!


----------



## Rachelle351

Ya'll are insane!! I couldn't NOT know!!! I HAVE TO KNOW!!!!!!!!!! I am itching to know what this baby is!! Gah! I couldn't do it. But hey if you can....MAJOR PROPS! 

(thanks btw, putting you on the list)


----------



## twinkle22

I THINK I'm a May mummy too I have no idea when I'm due not a clue as never had a period in MONTHS test said 3+ weeks midwife next Thursday don't know how were going to calculate my edd lol


----------



## THart

I can't not know either. But I think it has something to do with dh side and how all the grandchildren are girls do we want to know if by slim chance we managed the have the first ad only boy.


----------



## RubysMommy

Can I join too! I am due May 8 or 9 with baby #2. I still breastfeed dd, so I don't know how long my actual cycle is. But I know when I got a positive opk. My dd Ruby is almost 10 months old, so I'll have 2 under 2 as well!

I am team green! We didn't find out with dd and it was the best surprise of my life! I can't wait to make an appt with my midwives :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## chicky160

I made my appointment today, I go on 11th sept. :happydance: last time I tried to make an appointment with the midwife she couldn't fit me in until 13 weeks for booking in appointment so thought I'd get in there early this time 

No way can I stay team yellow :haha: unless they don't tell you at the hospital I hope to use :shrug: I'd love to try but I know I have no willpower and I'm not keen on gender neutral stuff (my excuse anyway) :winkwink:


----------



## hinkybinky

captainj1 said:


> hi girls, I got my bfp this morning at 14dpo, it said 2-3 weeks on a cb digi...i'm very very cautious though (see my sigi - I had been told last month to give up IVF as I only had a 10% chance of being able to have another child through either IVF or naturally). I was given clomid because 'it couldn't hurt' - think they felt sorry for me and didn't want me to leave completely empty handed this is the result of my first clomid cycle. I'm hoping this works out. There might be more than one in there as that's a risk with clomid and with the digi saying 2-3...anyway, EDD is 4 May xxx
> 
> Congratulations on all the BFPs ladies! x H&H 9 months x

Haven't logged in for months and just had the urge to look you up... what lovely news, fingers tightly crossed and very tentative 'squeeee!'. I so, so hope it's all ok xxxx


----------



## Gator23

I would like to join you ladies. I found out we were pregnant last week at 9dpo. Based on my ovulation day on FF, I am due May 4. My ticker is a little ahead due to my LMP...I'll change it after my first scan estimates edd. I am so excited! This will be our first. We will definitely be finding out the sex mainly because I also don't like gender neutral stuff as much (right there with you Chicky). 

As for my symptoms, my boobs are pretty sore. It's only 4 weeks and I'm pretty sure I will need a new bra by next week at this pace. Otherwise a few twinges and a little bit of dizziness. 

First appt is set for Sept 25....seems like forever away. Any opinions on OB vs mid-wife?

Congratulations everyone!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I am way too much of a planner to wait until birth to find out haha. Its no more or less of a surprise if you find out early rather than birth day in my opinion. Though I can understand why some wait, for me I just can't! I'm already buying girly things lol hoping my gut is right a 3rd time :) I've only gotten small things for now (stuff I can pass along at a baby shower if I can't make use of it myself). I'm really not too big on neutral stuff.. This baby is kind of a welcome surprise (we weren't trying but not really preventing either) and we gave ALL of our baby stuff to my sister in law last year lol she's moved out of state now so looks like we are doing this all over again!

This time however, we will not be announcing the name to family and friends (maybe just one or two that we KNOW will keep their mouths shut!) until the baby is born. I wanted to do the same with my other kids but with my first people kept bugging me and I gave in, my 2nd there were 5 pregnant people in our family (well some were friends we consider family) at the time I was pregnant and I just wanted to put our baby's name out there so that no one would take it.

So far I only know of one other person that is pregnant around the time I am due (and another trying but she's the only one of my friends that knows I am preggo and knows my name choices) so hopefully I don't end up having to do the same thing again haha. I would love to give this baby a "proper" introduction :)

However, I can let you all know! (I don't remember if I did or not already so sorry if this is old news LOL). We will most likely go with Cora for a girl, though hubby wants to Spell it Korra (I prefer Cora though) but haven't settled on a middle name yet and I haven't suggested the boy name I like to hubby but will probably leave that alone unless we find out its a boy rather than a girl..but the name I like for a boy is Liam Jett (hubby should like the Jett part at least - he tried to name our first kid Jett.

I wish I had more money right now! I would be buying SOOO much haha. If anyone asks me what I want for Christmas - I'm telling them gift cards so I can buy baby stuff! haha


----------



## THart

I love the name cora! I'm not convinced about that other spelling but only cause you would be setting her up for a lifetime of people spelling it wrong. 

But at the same time it would make it unique!


----------



## SJDsMommy

THart said:


> I love the name cora! I'm not convinced about that other spelling but only cause you would be setting her up for a lifetime of people spelling it wrong.
> 
> But at the same time it would make it unique!


That is definitely true about people misspelling it! My husband seems to think I got the name from that avatar spinoff cartoon (The legend of Korra) He told me that if I get it from the show I might as well spell it the same way..I've seen the show but don't actively watch it and definitely didn't even think about that when Cora came to mind haha. 

We haven't talked any more about it though.. but we have quite some time to figure that one out!


----------



## Renaendel

May 6th due date for me! I just confirmed my hcg at 10, and progesterone at 13 via my blood test at the doctors. Here was my test this morning. This will be our first child and we have been trying for twenty two months. Though we lost heterotopic twins back in early 2013. EEEE, right now I am pregnant!


https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a548/renaendel/Tsts/828ccdfba3abca1a0d2e533908598867_zpsf8b32fd5.jpg
https://i1283.photobucket.com/albums/a548/renaendel/Tsts/a70b78d1924c75418846035c44447152_zpsd2750c28.jpg


----------



## Blizzy

I am due May 7th, #3 for us.
 



Attached Files:







#3 (2).jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kazy

Hi ladies! Congrats to all. I am due technically May 1st but I think I'm actually a week behind that. Expecting #4!


----------



## RubysMommy

I just made my 1st appointment with our midwives this morning! We go September 29. I decided to go with a midwife group that is located at a local hospital with dd and it was the best decision I could have made. They are very laid back and had the same ideals in mind when it came to my birth plan. I was able to have an unmedicated, natural birth with a 10.5 pound baby! And I'm more than willing to do it all again. :)


----------



## Rachelle351

Gator23 said:


> I would like to join you ladies. I found out we were pregnant last week at 9dpo. Based on my ovulation day on FF, I am due May 4. My ticker is a little ahead due to my LMP...I'll change it after my first scan estimates edd. I am so excited! This will be our first. We will definitely be finding out the sex mainly because I also don't like gender neutral stuff as much (right there with you Chicky).
> 
> As for my symptoms, my boobs are pretty sore. It's only 4 weeks and I'm pretty sure I will need a new bra by next week at this pace. Otherwise a few twinges and a little bit of dizziness.
> 
> First appt is set for Sept 25....seems like forever away. Any opinions on OB vs mid-wife?
> 
> Congratulations everyone!!


Hooray! another wa gal! I'm in Puyallup! :happydance::happydance:

I was EXHAUSTED, I literally mean exhausted. I just didn't have the energy to get up and go to the dr. I have a super short work shift on friday, and hubs has a 4 day weekend because of labor day, so I will do it then. PROMISE! lol. 

As for names, my husbands name is David, so we decided to do D names. We have Danica Jean, and are going with Dominic Joseph or Delilah Aline. 

I will add new people on friday. I have two very LONNG shifts at work the next two days...and today...I'm just plain too damn tired to even think. 

This child is sucking EVERY OUNCE OF ENERGY MAMA HAS OUT OF HER!!!! Sooooo worth it tho! 

@Rubysmommy: I'm still BF too. Danica will be a year old on the 31st. :thumbup:


----------



## Rachelle351

RubysMommy said:


> I just made my 1st appointment with our midwives this morning! We go September 29. I decided to go with a midwife group that is located at a local hospital with dd and it was the best decision I could have made. They are very laid back and had the same ideals in mind when it came to my birth plan. I was able to have an unmedicated, natural birth with a 10.5 pound baby! And I'm more than willing to do it all again. :)

Did I just read that right? 10.5lb AND NATURAL!?!?!?!?!?! :nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:

Wowza. I had a 7.11 and I was literally screaming and crying. And I was DRUGGED! totally doing that again! 

Lady....I admire you. My sister just had a baby on friday, natural 6.5 I believe. I just couldn't do. :shrug: what can I say? I'm a wimp...


----------



## wiiwidow

10.5 lb naturally - oh dear lordie!

Mine was 6.15lb and a bloody awful birth, virtually as unnaturally natural as you can get.

So I'm EXHAUSTED already too! I am working full time, 1 3 year old boy, a dog and a husband who works away in London 5 days a week! Tired is an understatement and I know it's going to get worse!

Beginning to feel pretty nauseous as well. Any suggestions as what I can eat for breakfast to stave the nausea as much as possible?

I've been blabbing as well, someone once told me that any life was worth celebrating, and it means a lot to me! So I've been telling the people that I would tell should anything go wrong. Which much to my husband's annoyance is quite a few. He's also said that if I tell my mum he has to tell his mum, which opens up a whole new can of worms. His family is HUGE and his mum is a blabber mouth. My mum is local and needs to know to help me out, plus my family is tiny and won't tell the world. Oh well, if he wants to tell he can. I'm not too precious about it.

Finally names, well I love Orsen for a boy and I love Elowen for a girl. Or even Aowyn. But who knows, I changed my mind a million times with Oscar. In fact I wanted him to be called Max!


----------



## THart

Names can be tricky. We're set on a boy name of Eli, but don't know for a girl yet. We talked a little about chloe or Spencer


----------



## RubysMommy

I live in Minnesota and apparently we make big babies in the Midwest lol. I was told she would be between 8 and 9 pounds, we were all shocked when she came out at 10.5 pounds! Especially since I'm only 5'2". Lol it was a beautiful labor and delivery tho. I was in labor only 8 hours and pushed for 40 mins. I had a couple minor tears that were healed within a week. Hopefully this one is a shorter labor :) 

I love the name oscar!! That was my #1 name if we had a boy! I also like Otto and Harrison. For girls I like the idea of sticking with types of stones, but I'm not completely sold on the idea yet. I really like Opal. But Pearl and Emerald are cute too. Then Esther and Scarlet. Lol we won't know the name until he/she is born tho lol!

Ruby will be 1 November 8. I plan on bf her until she decides to be done. She has been cutting down during the day already, so it may be in the next several months.


----------



## VGirl

Hello ladies and congratulations on all your BFPs! Exciting times :happydance:
I'm due May 2nd so please add me to the list. It's great to be able to share this experience!


----------



## Gator23

Congratulations and welcome VGirl!


----------



## SJDsMommy

THart said:


> Names can be tricky. We're set on a boy name of Eli, but don't know for a girl yet. We talked a little about chloe or Spencer


My son's name is Spencer! ;)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Went to the dr today! My ultrasound will be on the 24th of September! :)


----------



## Renaendel

Ooo exciting! Next month can't come fast enough!


----------



## Kazy

I don't have an ultrasound until mid October. :( we have a place here where you can pay privately for "pease of mind" ultra sound at 8 weeks for $40. I'm thinking of doing it!!


----------



## Renaendel

Ohh man that sucks kazy. I may go in at five weeks. If my numbers aren't doubling properly then it means I may have an abdominal ectopic. Because they know I ovulated on the right and my only tube is on the left the chance of that is increased. The nurse said we could see at least a little circle at five weeks that should prove where the baby is growing. :shrug:

Honestly ladies it is still hard to believe this is all real. I mean I hardly have any symptoms. I am just a little gassy, tiny bit tired and I have uterine pressure that is about it. From how you guys are talking it sounds like your symptoms are more extreme?


----------



## Kazy

Renaendel- I wouldn't analyze symptoms too much. I had two pregnancies where I kid you not I had zero symptoms. Kind of tired but not too much. No queasiness at all. My third was horrible and my recent MC I had severe symptoms in the beginning. So in my opinion there is no real conclusion to be drawn. 
My dr is at least doing blood work. Got results from yesterday's draw and have to make sure it doubles by tomorrow. Then again next week. If not she will do earlier.


----------



## ZooMa

Yay the group is building! When do we get to debate a name? That is, a name for the baby club, not the babies. :)


----------



## chicky160

^^^^and we need a sparkly ticker thing! Anyone know how to do those? X


----------



## Gator23

How about May Munchkins?



If you click on the pic, it will take you to the site to make a meme. This pic is around 150x150 in size...which seems to be an ok size for a signature.


----------



## THart

I'll throw 'may flowers' out to the open.

Edit: the more I look at it the more I think it's really feminine.


----------



## captainj1

May Miracles? if mine turns out well it will be a miracle given my recent history with IVF! Every baby is a miracle.


----------



## VGirl

I like May Flowers :) 
But what about May Darlings? Maybe it's a bit more gender neutral? We need more ideas.


----------



## Tibbymomma

Ok, I'm in complete shock right now....I'm at MOST 7dpo. I got a positive opk on Wednesday, August 20th, so I had to ovulate Thursday or Friday...Well I was curious because I've been completely sick all day with a migraine and throwing up, so I took a test and it was a BFP!! I cannot believe it right now. FXed it's a sticky bean. This was our first month trying so I wasn't sure how it would go, but I'm so excited and nervous! It looks like my unofficial due date would be May 14, 2015. :)


----------



## Renaendel

My two favorite so far are miracles and munchkins. 

Miracle because although I am not religious, I had confirmed ovulation on the right and still conceived without a right tube.

Munchkins because I am only 5feet tall and it just fits with my family.


----------



## ZooMa

I like May Darlings, cuz it's cute. Or May something-spring-themed because that seems to be the going trend on this forum. May flowers or may blossoms does seem too feminine though. May Sunshines? Sun Rays? (Sounds like a sea creature?) i'm still thinking 

I don't mean to isolate any of our Australia or New Zealand friends :)

I like alliteration but don't really care for the munchkins or miracles options


----------



## ZooMa

Double post


----------



## ZooMa

May Sprouts? May Buds? May Blooms? May Blossoms & Buds ?


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Gator23 said:


> How about May Munchkins?
> 
> 
> 
> If you click on the pic, it will take you to the site to make a meme. This pic is around 150x150 in size...which seems to be an ok size for a signature.

I like this. :)

FX for BFP and id be EDD around May 18th


----------



## THart

ZooMa said:


> May Sprouts? May Buds? May Blooms? May Blossoms & Buds ?

I really like these :)


----------



## DebbieF

Hi ladies, I am at around 11 dpo right now and took a test this morning. Got a faint bfp! I'm so excited, and scared at the same time! Our dd is only 8 and a half months old. My due date will be May 11, 2015. :)


----------



## THart

Welcome! And congrats!


----------



## Kazy

Congrats DebbiF!


----------



## wiiwidow

I like May flowers, or even May Blossoms...but tbh their all nice suggestions.

May Bay-bies :blush: just a thought.

Can't believe how many are of you who have such short age gaps - you're mad! I'm freaking out with my 4 year age gap! 

Went to the doctors today to get referred to the midwife; I completely broke down in pieces (think I still have PND and PTSD), she was lovely but not really much she can do at the moment. :cry:


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats Debbie! My dd will be 10 months on the 8th. So we will have about an 18 month age gap :) DH and I wanted the 1st 2 close together and I'm happy it worked out that way!

I like May sprouts or may bay-bies :)


----------



## Mintastic

Tiptoeing in nervously...
I don't know my edd yet but sometime early May. 
I like May Flowers.


----------



## sma1588

expecting my 2nd may 12th ! confirmed today I am 3w4d


----------



## sma1588

DebbieF said:


> Hi ladies, I am at around 11 dpo right now and took a test this morning. Got a faint bfp! I'm so excited, and scared at the same time! Our dd is only 8 and a half months old. My due date will be May 11, 2015. :)

im 11 dpo too and got my faint line this morning for sure. our due dates are 1 day apart! my daughter is almost 3 though


----------



## DebbieF

sma1588 said:


> DebbieF said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I am at around 11 dpo right now and took a test this morning. Got a faint bfp! I'm so excited, and scared at the same time! Our dd is only 8 and a half months old. My due date will be May 11, 2015. :)
> 
> im 11 dpo too and got my faint line this morning for sure. our due dates are 1 day apart! my daughter is almost 3 thoughClick to expand...

How cool! I don't know how accurate that dd is, I just used one of the online calculators. I have a few more tests to take, and if they are all positives I will call the doc on Tuesday for an appointment. :)

When was your last period? Mine was August 4th.


----------



## Mintastic

Debbie... My edd might be May 11 also... Maybe? LMP was July 25 putting me at May 1 but I ovulate really late - on cd25 (august 18th) so Fertility Friend and Ovuview set my edd at May 11 or 12, respectively.
I don't know how the doctor will date it but is she goes by LMP that seems pretty inaccurate...


----------



## DebbieF

Mintastic said:


> Debbie... My edd might be May 11 also... Maybe? LMP was July 25 putting me at May 1 but I ovulate really late - on cd25 (august 18th) so Fertility Friend and Ovuview set my edd at May 11 or 12, respectively.
> I don't know how the doctor will date it but is she goes by LMP that seems pretty inaccurate...

How cool! Love having others with the same due date! Last time around all of the ladies with the same due date had their babies early and my little one came 9 days late! That was very depressing to me at the time LOL.


----------



## sma1588

DebbieF said:


> sma1588 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DebbieF said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I am at around 11 dpo right now and took a test this morning. Got a faint bfp! I'm so excited, and scared at the same time! Our dd is only 8 and a half months old. My due date will be May 11, 2015. :)
> 
> im 11 dpo too and got my faint line this morning for sure. our due dates are 1 day apart! my daughter is almost 3 thoughClick to expand...
> 
> How cool! I don't know how accurate that dd is, I just used one of the online calculators. I have a few more tests to take, and if they are all positives I will call the doc on Tuesday for an appointment. :)
> 
> When was your last period? Mine was August 4th.Click to expand...

august 5th was my last period


----------



## Rachelle351

Sorry, Ive been MIA. I finished my classes on wesnday and then had to work and then had a 12 hour day yesterday. So I was BEAT! 

As for the name...I sorta have this obession with monkeys. So may monkeys is my vote. 

I see I have names to add:thumbup::hi:

I will get to that :flower:


----------



## Rachelle351

Have my initial OB appointment on sept 10th, and then my 10 week appointment on Oct 10. EEPP! oh we figured out how we were gonna tell everyone. its adorable. 
so four pumpkins (since we decided to wait until after our first u/s which is in oct) one for each of us with our birth year on it, ranging in size. So my husband's the biggest and little jelly beans the smallest, with u/s attached. What are you ideas?


----------



## Rachelle351

okay, I think i got everyone. Please go through the list and let me know if I need to make any corrections. =)


----------



## sma1588

were going to have my daughter wear a big sister shirt for immediate family then for all the rest im going to put a board up with a family pic and ultrasound on it at her b day party but have it coverd up untill we are ready to share


----------



## ZooMa

I love that pumpkin idea Rachelle! I may have to borrow it. :) 

As for the close age gap - mine will be 21 months - I only have one so far and she's been relatively easy, so maybe I just don't know want I'm in for! Plus I'm old (well, 35) so if I want 4 I have to stack them close!


----------



## DebbieF

ZooMa said:


> I love that pumpkin idea Rachelle! I may have to borrow it. :)
> 
> As for the close age gap - mine will be 21 months - I only have one so far and she's been relatively easy, so maybe I just don't know want I'm in for! Plus I'm old (well, 35) so if I want 4 I have to stack them close!

I'm older as well (34) we know we want at least 2. We'll see how this pregnancy goes before we decide on any more. My first pregnancy was fairly easy with no sickness. I hope I'm as lucky this time around. :)


----------



## THart

So many bfp and it still so early for the month! We're going to have lots of babies going on!


----------



## ZooMa

Exciting to see this group grow!


----------



## wiiwidow

I'm 37 - bet I'm one of the oldest! And this bean if it sticks will be our 2nd and last! My first broke me lol 
I also like May monkeys!


----------



## Kazy

I like May monkeys!

My husband and I have always said we want 4 kids. I made the comment earlier this week that this would be out last and he says "only if it's a girl." What! He really wants another daughter. I think either way this is our last though. I already don't know how we will have room for 4. :)


----------



## VGirl

I think we can vote on a name. The original poster has an option of making a poll in the beginning of the thread :) What do you guys think?


----------



## captainj1

wiiwidow said:


> I'm 37 - bet I'm one of the oldest! And this bean if it sticks will be our 2nd and last! My first broke me lol
> I also like May monkeys!

I'm 39 and like you I have a son, 3 months older than yours!


----------



## THart

I'm on the younger dude on the scale, just turned 24 a few weeks ago


----------



## sma1588

just turned 26 a few weeks ago! this will most likely be our last baby too


----------



## Mintastic

33 here. This will be our first. We'd like to have 2 but let's see how this goes.
I like voting on a name. I am into astrology and year of the Monkey and 2015 will be year of the sheep so not sure about may monkeys but if everyone else likes it that's cool.


----------



## Kazy

I'm 31 (almost 32). :)


----------



## RubysMommy

We are going to make a chalkboard list with milestones checked off for Ruby and the last one will say become a big sister :) I made chalkboard updates every week with my 1st pregnancy and every month with Ruby. And I'll be doing them every week this go too. 

I'm 27 and DH is 30. We want 4 or 5 kids, but we will see how life goes. I loved being pregnant and am so excited to see how this time goes! 

May monkeys is cute.


----------



## RubysMommy

Rachelle351 said:


> okay, I think i got everyone. Please go through the list and let me know if I need to make any corrections. =)

Could you add me to may 8th please! Thanks


----------



## Gator23

Rachelle, can you please add me to May 4?

We think we will have 2-3 but really just so happy to have our first little bean started. <3

I also like May monkeys...we could make a pretty cute badge for that!


----------



## Rachelle351

ZooMa said:


> I love that pumpkin idea Rachelle! I may have to borrow it. :)
> 
> As for the close age gap - mine will be 21 months - I only have one so far and she's been relatively easy, so maybe I just don't know want I'm in for! Plus I'm old (well, 35) so if I want 4 I have to stack them close!

Borrow away!!


----------



## ZooMa

If we do a poll, I suggest two rounds - one to select the top three or four and then one for the final pick.


----------



## ZooMa

I think there's a march monkeys from earlier this year.... But I imagine there's a lot of repeated names through the years.


----------



## Rachelle351

I have no idea how to create a poll...=/


----------



## Rachelle351

RubysMommy said:


> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> okay, I think i got everyone. Please go through the list and let me know if I need to make any corrections. =)
> 
> Could you add me to may 8th please! ThanksClick to expand...




Gator23 said:


> Rachelle, can you please add me to May 4?
> 
> We think we will have 2-3 but really just so happy to have our first little bean started. <3
> 
> I also like May monkeys...we could make a pretty cute badge for that!

Fixed!


----------



## Rachelle351

Nevermind, I figured the poll thing out!!


----------



## Rachelle351

Tomorrow is my little girl's birthday, so today we had her party, so we could have a family day on her actual birthday! It was a blast! when people start putting up picture, I'll share. I was just enjoying her day. I can't believe she'll be one tomorrow!!! and then after that we had her 1 year pictures taken. they turned out adorable!

Had to get a seahawks picture!!!!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







10629603_668383106591757_3213784736473490643_n.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 2









10629777_668383083258426_1841432959407032017_n.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Inoue

^^ Happy birthday to your little girl, how cute! :D

Ive voted for May flowers, just seems fitting for the month (spring starts etc) xxx


----------



## MrsMandy

Hi ladies, can I cautiously join you? I took my first test today and got a :bfp:
Still in shock! Not sure of my due date yet but I think it should be sometime in May! 
Its still on the side in the bathroom - I can't stop looking at it!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG074.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats mrsmandy! That is a strong BFP! :)


----------



## MrsMandy

Thank you - I had completely convinced myself it would be negative!
I did a due date calculator on lily pie for a ticker and it thinks my due date will be 5th May!


----------



## Rachelle351

MrsMandy said:


> Hi ladies, can I cautiously join you? I took my first test today and got a :bfp:
> Still in shock! Not sure of my due date yet but I think it should be sometime in May!
> Its still on the side in the bathroom - I can't stop looking at it!! :happydance:

:hi: welcome! I've added you to the list! :winkwink:


----------



## Rachelle351

Today we went to the Childrens museum in Tacoma, the museum of flight in seattle and then to the cheesecake factory for Danica's birthday. She was grumpy all day, but she really did enjoy herself. Silly girl got a sundae, and mowed down on it, then got mad when there was none left. She had a blast tho. 

Heres a picture from the museum of flight...
 



Attached Files:







934838_4565506791634_4662988598623123897_n.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 3


----------



## sma1588

well ladies I don't know if my bfp will be sticking around. I was getting lines on my dollar tree test and now they are super faint. I tried taking the digi and it said error so now I have to wait.....again...... my nipples are still tender cervix is still high im starving and still need a lot of water. todays test was with FMU and very faint on a dollar tree test... line is still there just not anywhere near the control line


----------



## DebbieF

sma1588 said:


> well ladies I don't know if my bfp will be sticking around. I was getting lines on my dollar tree test and now they are super faint. I tried taking the digi and it said error so now I have to wait.....again...... my nipples are still tender cervix is still high im starving and still need a lot of water. todays test was with FMU and very faint on a dollar tree test... line is still there just not anywhere near the control line


I hope things work out for you.. Fingers crossed. :hugs:

I may be out.. Today is cycle day 28 and my period would have been due right around now, and I woke up with some brown bleeding this morning. I wonder if i should take another test and see if the lines are getting darker or lighter or wait it out... I wish I would have never tested so early...


----------



## chicky160

Oh no. I have everything crossed for you ladies :hugs:


----------



## DebbieF

I'll get on the iPad and post a pic of my 3 positive tests. Friday was faint, Saturday was a little darker and Sunday was darker yet. I didn't take one today, not sure if I should now or not. If there was a problem, shouldn't have my lines got lighter instead of darker? So confused.....


----------



## DebbieF

What do you ladies think?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## Curlymikes

Hi everyone! I got my bfp the other day and im due may 13! I have only told dh and its so hard not to tell anyone else. I probably wont tell anyone until after my first scan. 

I have been feeling a little nauseas and my boobs are sore. I also have like a pressure feeling on and off in my uterus. I keep having to reassure myself i am actually pregnant.


----------



## VGirl

DebbieF said:


> I'll get on the iPad and post a pic of my 3 positive tests. Friday was faint, Saturday was a little darker and Sunday was darker yet. I didn't take one today, not sure if I should now or not. If there was a problem, shouldn't have my lines got lighter instead of darker? So confused.....

It looks like a great progression! Spotting is quite normal in early pregnancy. You can try to test a couple of days maybe? Good luck!


----------



## Kazy

Sorry for those who think they may be out. Dollar store tests are accurate but I don't think I would trust them for darkness of line. In my experience they are all over the place.


----------



## yazzy

Can I join you ladies please?

I got my bfp on Friday and I think I'm due 7th May :)

My dd turned 2 yrs old on May 9th so will be pretty much 3 yrs old when this one arrives!


----------



## captainj1

Congratulations to all the new ladies! H&H 9 months x 
To the ladies worrying, I hope everything works out for the best. I am worrying myself and can't relax for a second, keep checking my boobs still hurt and running to the loo for knickerchecks. I don't think I will start to feel less stressed until I get to 12 weeks. 
Given my history with secondary infertility and IVF failure I had a blood test today at my consultant's request and HCG was just under 7,000; I have another on Wednesday to check progression. So all OK so far but I am still very cautious.


----------



## Chattychica18

Got my BFP yesterday and I tested again just to be safe and it was another BFP. I'm going to schedule an appointment with my midwife tomorrow I tried calling today but offices were closed for Labour Day. I'm excited to take this journey of my first pregnancy and to share it with you fellow mamas!
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v685/AeroBeachBaby18/photo_zps47d60f6e.jpg


----------



## Rachelle351

Chattychica18 said:


> Got my BFP yesterday and I tested again just to be safe and it was another BFP. I'm going to schedule an appointment with my midwife tomorrow I tried calling today but offices were closed for Labour Day. I'm excited to take this journey of my first pregnancy and to share it with you fellow mamas!
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v685/AeroBeachBaby18/photo_zps47d60f6e.jpg

EDD?


----------



## Rachelle351

For my worried mama's. Uterine stretching can causing bleeding. I know this from experience. With dani, I started bleeding at about 6 and half weeks. I was freaking out because I really thought I was losing her. But if its not associated with cramping, you might be okay. It would be best to go to the er tho. 

I wouldn't rely on $s ones either. My fingers are crossed for you mama's!


----------



## Rachelle351

Curlymikes said:


> Hi everyone! I got my bfp the other day and im due may 13! I have only told dh and its so hard not to tell anyone else. I probably wont tell anyone until after my first scan.
> 
> I have been feeling a little nauseas and my boobs are sore. I also have like a pressure feeling on and off in my uterus. I keep having to reassure myself i am actually pregnant.




yazzy said:


> Can I join you ladies please?
> 
> I got my bfp on Friday and I think I'm due 7th May :)
> 
> My dd turned 2 yrs old on May 9th so will be pretty much 3 yrs old when this one arrives!

Added :winkwink:


----------



## chicky160

Af pains can be completely normal as can a little spotting, I had it with my ds. I have the pains again this time too, (I hope) it's everything stretching but it's still worrying even when you've been there before. We had a loss in feb and I am so paranoid this time round :dohh: x


----------



## Gator23

Welcome to all the new ladies!!! Congratulations!

I can't believe the bloating! I feel like a balloon all the time. Anyone else feeling this way?


----------



## Mintastic

Debbie - maybe go for blood tests? But a little brown blood is usually fine. You need to worry more when the blood is red or a lot of it - bad cramps etc...

Gator - I am soooo bloated. My pants hurt - even my big pants! I have to unbutton them whenever I am sitting. And I am only 4 weeks! (Unless my dates are wrong...).
Anyone who has other kids - is there a time between bloat and bump where the bloating goes back down? Or should I just give up and buy bigger pants already??


----------



## THart

I found my bloat went down around the 8-10 wk mark first time around. And then I didn't even start to show till close to 20 weeks. 

Every woman is different though!


----------



## MrsMandy

Gator and mintastic i'm with you on the bloat!! 
Luckily i mainly wear dresses for work that are mostly flattering but yesterday i swear people were looking at my stomach - the bloating was so obvious! I reackon they all just think i ate too much at the weekend though! I have been so tired already though! I wish i could go back to bed now! 
And have found that watermelon makes me feel nausious! I think its the texture though as it tastes fine!
Any no go foods for you ladies yet?


----------



## DebbieF

Mintastic said:


> Debbie - maybe go for blood tests? But a little brown blood is usually fine. You need to worry more when the blood is red or a lot of it - bad cramps etc...

I got an appointment on the 24th of this month for my blood and paperwork, another appointment on Oct 1 w/ a midwife. I think things are going to be okay now. Bleeding has stopped and my tests are still a pretty strong positive. :)


----------



## hur575

Hi ladies, 

Can I join you please due 8th of May

This is my second baby hopefully, my history, I had 4 miscarriages before asked my GP to transfer me to Dr shehata team in Epsom, they were great, and for first time my pregnancy passed the 7th weeks mark, and carried the my baby until 24 weeks, but sadly I had very bad pain, and end up delivering my baby luckily for me I was at my brother&#8217;s house, which is walking distance to kings college hospital, which I later found out were the one of the best for premature births. I delivered my baby naturally within 2 hours, and I was told if I didn&#8217;t make it in time, I could have lost him. my baby is happy 10 months old , he doesn&#8217;t have any major issues but still need oxygen support, and he is weaned off it gradually.

I am not young so I couldn't wait longer to try again, so here I am.


----------



## THart

Welcome hur, and congrats with this new baby. I'm happy to hear your first is a happy boy :)


----------



## THart

On another note, how is everybody doing in general? We seem to have a lot of bloat in the thread. Nausea taken anybody yet?


----------



## wiiwidow

Banana's - already finding I'm gagging on bananas, even though I know they're good for me. I couldn't eat them last time around and had to make milkshakes out of them instead.
Am pretty bloated too, but have just had to resort to the looser clothes for now. Luckily I work from home so I don't need to worry too much. I reckon people are looking already though!
Welcome to all the newbies! :)
Sorry about those worried about bleeding and faint tests. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Tibbymomma

Only obvious symptom so far has been nausea for me. Not really any bloating, but I do feel sick if my stomach gets empty. MY sense of smell has also been very heightened since my bfp!


----------



## sma1588

im so hungry even an hr after I eat I feel like its been more like 6. im also bloated, nipples hurt and still have cotton mouth along with little cramps. that's he only thing keeping me from freaking out since my test wouldn't get dark.....


----------



## RubysMommy

I have similar symptoms, as well. I feel super bloated and I swear my belly looks bigger already. Hubby doesn't think so tho. (Or atleast he is trying to stick on my good side, lol) I feel like I'm starving all the time too! No food aversions yet, but I'm sure it's just a matter of time. I've been nauseas since I found out and mentioned it to my chiropractor. He was able to adjust my belly and my nausea is much less intense! Slight cramping off and on and headaches. I've also noticed I am getting irritated/frustrated randomly. (I may have kicked my dishwasher) I hope that gets better once the hormones level out in the next few weeks.


----------



## MrsMandy

I also have found I now have a very short attention span and am so tired already!! 

I dont have my first DR's appointment until next wed! Was wondering at what stage should I switch to maternity bras? I heard its not good to wear under wires while everything is developing and I needed to get new bras before I found out anyway so was thinking of just switching straight to maternity ones?


----------



## THart

MrsMandy said:


> I also have found I now have a very short attention span and am so tired already!!
> 
> I dont have my first DR's appointment until next wed! Was wondering at what stage should I switch to maternity bras? I heard its not good to wear under wires while everything is developing and I needed to get new bras before I found out anyway so was thinking of just switching straight to maternity ones?

I'll admit to never hearing of this. I've heard of not wearing them once you have the baby if you are bf as it can contribute to clogged ducts and such. For my entire first pregnancy I wore regular bra. 

But if you need new ones, then why not make the switch? Especially of that is the advice you've been given.


----------



## MrsMandy

Thanks hon, yeah I was thinking I'd prob just get normal non underwired ones as I rekcon I'd be more comfy anyway. 
Only £6 on asda too so can't complain! :)


----------



## knobby

MrsMandy said:


> Thanks hon, yeah I was thinking I'd prob just get normal non underwired ones as I rekcon I'd be more comfy anyway.
> Only £6 on asda too so can't complain! :)

That would probably end up being cheaper. Maternity bras are expensive and I know that breast size changes so much during pregnancy and after, so you won't even know for sure what size you will be after the baby is born. So buying maternity now could be a waste.


----------



## MrsMandy

knobby said:


> MrsMandy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hon, yeah I was thinking I'd prob just get normal non underwired ones as I rekcon I'd be more comfy anyway.
> Only £6 on asda too so can't complain! :)
> 
> That would probably end up being cheaper. Maternity bras are expensive and I know that breast size changes so much during pregnancy and after, so you won't even know for sure what size you will be after the baby is born. So buying maternity now could be a waste.Click to expand...

Yeah I was shocked when I started looking online!! But then I always think bras are silly expensive anyway!


----------



## Curlymikes

I got a 2-3 weeks on a clear blue digi today and i am only 13dpo! I looked up the levels and it means i am over 200 today. While i am reslly happy i have to wonder if its because my urine was really concentrated. Do you know if that can affect the test?


----------



## cranberry987

I just got a bfp today, eek, not sure exactly but it would be early may some time, feeling v full and tired, but dh woke me up when he came to bed and ofc I can't get back to sleep, too excited!


----------



## cranberry987

Hmm, no idea how to add pics from phone, there's many tests and many lines though.


----------



## chicky160

THart said:


> I found my bloat went down around the 8-10 wk mark first time around. And then I didn't even start to show till close to 20 weeks.
> 
> Every woman is different though!

I was in maternity stuff by 15 weeks and was visibly showing at 10/12. My boss kept pointing it out! I think she was just happy I was getting fat :haha: this time I have quite a bit of padding I still haven't lost from my son so I guess I'll just look fatter? :dohh: I'm short in the torso and pop really quick x



Mintastic said:


> Debbie - maybe go for blood tests? But a little brown blood is usually fine. You need to worry more when the blood is red or a lot of it - bad cramps etc...
> 
> Gator - I am soooo bloated. My pants hurt - even my big pants! I have to unbutton them whenever I am sitting. And I am only 4 weeks! (Unless my dates are wrong...).
> Anyone who has other kids - is there a time between bloat and bump where the bloating goes back down? Or should I just give up and buy bigger pants already??

It took a while but after the looking bloated/chubby when my bump did come I was all bump, my bump was huggggeeee thou! I loved it and can't wait to get another :happydance:


Symptoms- tired, soooooooo tired :sleep: and constipated beyond belief, ouch. Bloated, generally feeling quite grumpy, but that's because I'm tired, I'm a dragon when I don't get proper sleep :haha:


----------



## captainj1

Curlymikes said:


> I got a 2-3 weeks on a clear blue digi today and i am only 13dpo! I looked up the levels and it means i am over 200 today. While i am reslly happy i have to wonder if its because my urine was really concentrated. Do you know if that can affect the test?

Congratulations hon! I wouldn't read too much into the cb digi result, they can be unreliable. But you are one day off being 2 weeks since conception so it is fairly close. I got the same result, 2-3 weeks, at 13dpo with afternoon urine, and when I tested again at 20dpo with FMU it still said 2-3 weeks even though a blood test the next day, at 21dpo, showed I had hcg levels of just under 7,000. So the second one was inaccurate, it should have read 3+.


----------



## RubysMommy

Chicky: I started showing by 12/13 weeks as well. I have a short torso and people kept thinking I was further along then I really was. I thought she was twins because I was getting so big so fast. Lol I LOVED my belly too and can't wait for this one! 

(I'm secretly hoping we have twins this time) :)


----------



## VGirl

I had hcg of about 2400 and used a digi 2 days later and it said 2-3. So it's really not that accurate. I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## Kazy

Had my 3rd round of blood work results today and everything looks good so far. And totally to my surprise my Dr. called me and asked if I wanted to have an early scan since I recently had MC. I was shocked!! I have the best Dr. in the whole world. So only 3 short weeks til I get to see a little heart beat.
:dance:


----------



## THart

I have a scan on the 18th, I'll be just shy of 8 weeks. I'm looking forward to the heartbeat as well but stressed about something being wrong and it not being there as well. I'm a worry wart


----------



## Kazy

THart said:


> I have a scan on the 18th, I'll be just shy of 8 weeks. I'm looking forward to the heartbeat as well but stressed about something being wrong and it not being there as well. I'm a worry wart

I tend to worry too. I'm trying to enjoy every moment since I'm pretty certain this is our last. Originally they weren't going to see me until October 17th. That wait would have been killer. Three weeks earlier is good to me.


----------



## DebbieF

My line progression. :)
 



Attached Files:







PicMonkey Collage2.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Gator23

Looking good Debbie!!


----------



## sma1588

plz take me off the bfp list. my hcg level is at a 3 now


----------



## Mintastic

So sorry sma. I don't know what to say. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Mintastic

Debbie - looking good.

Congrats to the new BFPs!

My only solid symptom is still bloating. I am constipated also but that could be from cutting down on coffee. Nipples hurt when I take my bra off at night. 
I bought a sports bra one size up as a temporary solution if my bras stop fitting.
There are some other maybe symptoms, like trash smell bothering me more, but nothing obvious.


----------



## DebbieF

sma1588 said:


> plz take me off the bfp list. my hcg level is at a 3 now


I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## RubysMommy

So sorry sma. 

Mint: my nipples are so sore too! I just figured it was from nursing Ruby, but it hurts to have the shower water hit them. I don't remember it being this bad the first time...


----------



## Gator23

I'm so sorry Sma. :(


----------



## MrsMandy

So sorry sma &#128542;


----------



## MrsMandy

Is anyone massively overheating at night? 
I was freezing when I went to bed and woke up in the middle of the night drenched!!


----------



## captainj1

So sorry sma, such sad news. Hope you get your rainbow baby soon, take care honey xxx


----------



## cranberry987

Sorry to hear that sma :-( 

I have a scan on Saturday to check where things are and how many we have. Should be able to see some, maybe even hb, not sure exactly.


----------



## THart

I'm sorry to hear this sma :(


----------



## sma1588

thank you all ladies, its really hard for me right now but i cant do anything about it but carry on. once i get my " period" we will be trying again. this time i wont test untill af is due. i wish everyone the best


----------



## DebbieF

MrsMandy said:


> Is anyone massively overheating at night?
> I was freezing when I went to bed and woke up in the middle of the night drenched!!


I am! I wake up in a puddle of sweat almost every night..


----------



## MrsMandy

DebbieF said:


> MrsMandy said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone massively overheating at night?
> I was freezing when I went to bed and woke up in the middle of the night drenched!!
> 
> 
> I am! I wake up in a puddle of sweat almost every night..Click to expand...

So glad its not just me - but sorry your suffering too!!


----------



## Rachelle351

I am very sorry sma. I am removing you, but would like your permission to add you to the angel baby list? Would that be appropriate?


----------



## Rachelle351

cranberry987 said:


> Hmm, no idea how to add pics from phone, there's many tests and many lines though.


Edd?


----------



## Rachelle351

So I had some ideas for the list: 

1. If you are choosing to NOT find out the sex, let me know now, so i can put a yellow stork next to you name. 

2. When you find out, I will put either a girl or a boy stork next to yours. 

I also completely open to other's ideas! Shoot them at me! 


The only symptoms I really feel are occasional stretching and extremely tired all the effing time. No nausea or aversions. I am slightly bloated tho. I had a client ask me if I was pregnant (she was an ob nurse for 41 years, so she knew). OHH and my nose is off the charts and I'm slightly emotional. thats about it for me tho. I started showing with dani at about 16 weeks. I literally just POPPED over night. One she wasnt there, the next POP there she was! 

Anyone who's still breastfeeding are you feeling any breast pain? Cause I feel no tenderness or anything. I just chalked it up to my still breastfeeding. I do have itching nipples (and sent my husband a text telling him that I hoped he came down with worlds worst severe case of itchy nipple :haha: he laughed it off and said he was sorry my nipples itched. hahah) 

Sorry I go MIA. I work 12 hour days tuesday and wes. So I wont be on those days. I usually come home at 930 and go straight to sleep.


----------



## Rachelle351

opinions: How much longer should I keep the poll open?


----------



## knobby

@Rachelle, can you add me to the list? I'm due May 15th :)


----------



## Rachelle351

knobby said:


> @Rachelle, can you add me to the list? I'm due May 15th :)

Yes, ma'am!


----------



## Mintastic

I don't want to find out the gender but DH might so can't say for certain if we are team yellow yet. 

I am getting pretty upset. My doctor still hasn't called me back. She was on vacation last week and supposed to call me on Tues.
Weds afternoon I left another message. Now it is Friday morning. I know my appointment won't be right away but especially since I am considered high-risk I would really like to have the appointment set by now!


----------



## chicky160

Oh I'll definitely be finding out! I can't not know and neither can hubby. 

Please tell me someone else is having horrendously painful nipple erections :rofl: I had it with my son where they would burn when they got cold but this is randomly all the time :dohh: ouchie x


----------



## knobby

chicky160 said:


> Oh I'll definitely be finding out! I can't not know and neither can hubby.
> 
> Please tell me someone else is having horrendously painful nipple erections :rofl: I had it with my son where they would burn when they got cold but this is randomly all the time :dohh: ouchie x

No, but for the last couple days my boobs have felt rock solid! And they hurt all over.


----------



## DebbieF

Rachelle351 said:


> So I had some ideas for the list:
> 
> 1. If you are choosing to NOT find out the sex, let me know now, so i can put a yellow stork next to you name.
> 
> 2. When you find out, I will put either a girl or a boy stork next to yours.
> 
> I also completely open to other's ideas! Shoot them at me!
> 
> 
> The only symptoms I really feel are occasional stretching and extremely tired all the effing time. No nausea or aversions. I am slightly bloated tho. I had a client ask me if I was pregnant (she was an ob nurse for 41 years, so she knew). OHH and my nose is off the charts and I'm slightly emotional. thats about it for me tho. I started showing with dani at about 16 weeks. I literally just POPPED over night. One she wasnt there, the next POP there she was!
> 
> Anyone who's still breastfeeding are you feeling any breast pain? Cause I feel no tenderness or anything. I just chalked it up to my still breastfeeding. I do have itching nipples (and sent my husband a text telling him that I hoped he came down with worlds worst severe case of itchy nipple :haha: he laughed it off and said he was sorry my nipples itched. hahah)
> 
> Sorry I go MIA. I work 12 hour days tuesday and wes. So I wont be on those days. I usually come home at 930 and go straight to sleep.


I'm still breastfeeding and haven't had any pain. That was my most painful symptom last time. I hope it stays away because i don't know if i could keep on breastfeeding if they hurt that much this time.


----------



## Inoue

Yeh there's no doubt we will find out gender. I had a babybond scan at 17 weeks with DD and it was a lovely experience, will do the same this time. 

Im getting no symptoms at all :shrug:. If it wasnt for my missed period I wouldn't have clue I was pregnant xx


----------



## wiiwidow

I'm definitely beginning to hit the wall of tiredness...feel like someone has fed me a couple of sleeping tablets and then tells me to carry on working!
I'm also getting quite nauseous in the morning, can't eat bananas, craving protein - well meat mainly, am bloated, have put on weight and my boobs are gradually getting bigger and more painful.
As for the POLL I reckon keep it open until most of the May babies have had their bfp's as there's still another few weeks isn't there...just a thought.


----------



## hanrh

Hello ladies. Can I join??? I got my bfp a week ago and my Edd is May 14th. This will be our 1st so we are extremely nervous!! 
Although I am so early at the moment I'm feeling soo tired, sore boobs, loads of watery cm (sorry tmi!) and I haven't slept properly since getting the bfp!! 

I'm looking forward to chatting to you all! It's driving me crazy not being able to tell anyone yet!! X


----------



## knobby

Have any of you made your first appointment yet?

I just made my first appointment yesterday. It will be October 2nd, and I'll get an ultrasound the same day too :) It will be at 8 weeks according to my LMP (it really will be 7 weeks 6 days, according to when I ovulated). 

I kinda thought I would get seen sooner, like they would want to confirm the pregnancy themselves with a blood test. September is going to draggg.

It took me days to finally decide on an OBGYN. I spent so much time scouring the internet for reviews. I think the one I chose will be great. Glad I did the research, because there are some bad apples out there.


----------



## Mintastic

Good news for me - DH is on board to be team yellow! :)

I wish I could have booked my first appointment already - my doctor still hasn't called me back!


----------



## THart

We will be finding out as well!


----------



## Curlymikes

I am going to find out as well! I have my first scan sept 29th sooo excited! 
Anyone else having trouble sleeping? I wake up everyday between 5-6am and cant fall back asleep. I also have nausea that comes and goes havent figured out yet what triggers it. Not seems good to me, i am having a hard time finding things to eat. I dont want any meat or chicken or fish its wierd. Also i dont like sweet things, they taste soooo sweet to me. I used to like cookies or granola bars, but not now. I even have a hard time with yogurt seeming sooo sweet. I ate buttered noodles twice this week and havent since i was a little girl. Its all wierd. Any other wierd things going on with the rest of you


----------



## Kazy

We are going to find out. I wanted to be surprised but hubby says no. So my friend wants to do a gender reveal party. Never done that before! 
My first scan is september 24th and my first appointment is October 17th. I'll probably go around 16 weeks to find out gender.


----------



## RubysMommy

We are team yellow! I love the surprise at the end :) I was positive Ruby was a boy the whole time and it was the best surprise ever. Lol. Unless we have twins, then I feel like I need to know the genders.

Mint: that's really frustrating about you dr. I hope she calls back soon! We are team yellow buddies, yay!

I'm still breastfeeding and I haven't had tender breasts at all, but my nipples are sore if Ruby nurses for more than 10 mins now. Hopefully it gets better soon. It's not unbearable so I plan to continue nursing as long as she wants to. 

I made my first appointment for September 29. I'll be 9 weeks then and we will get to hear the heartbeat. Then we will get an ultrasound at 11-13 weeks. I can't wait!


----------



## ZooMa

I don't feel pregnant yet. I haven't booked my first appointment yet - hope to do it in the next two weeks and maybe have an ultrasound picture to give to my family when they visit. :)

I agree with keeping the poll until all the bfp's roll in- especially because it's so close.


----------



## ZooMa

Oh and I hope to be team yellow this time. :)


----------



## Rachelle351

okay, poll will be left open =) added my team yellow mama's! and our new member!

PS ya'll are brave for wanting to wait...i just couldn't....it would literally try me insane, I would rip my hair out.... my husband would too. He'd go crazy too, so we are def finding out...


----------



## hola47

we will be finding out. I wanted to leave it as a surprise, and DH wanted to find out, so we compromised, find out this time, and leave it a surprise on the next one. We will see if that actually happens. 


I had some bleeding after DTD the other night, has anyone else experienced that? freaked me right out. that, coupled with some really intense cramping/burning feelings i have been having. twice now, i have been woken in the middle of the night by this intense pain in my abdomen, burning/stabbing all across my abdomen, not localized to one area. i told my dr about it the first time it happened, and he wasn't too concerned as it had only happened once, lasted only about 30 minutes, and i had had no bleeding. but now its happened a second time, and i had bleeding (granted it was after we had sex, but still within an hour of the event). anyone else experienced anything somewhat similar?


----------



## Rachelle351

:nope: I have a superstition about having sex the 1st tri. I wont do it until I'm 12 weeks. And it became even more pounced once a friend of mine had a miscarriage after having sex 5 times a day for a week.....That sealed it for me. My husband knows and understands. Sorry hun, wish I could help...


----------



## knobby

Rachelle351 said:


> :nope: I have a superstition about having sex the 1st tri. I wont do it until I'm 12 weeks. And it became even more pounced once a friend of mine had a miscarriage after having sex 5 times a day for a week.....That sealed it for me. My husband knows and understands. Sorry hun, wish I could help...

I googled about having sex/orgasms in the first trimester a few days ago, and there seemed to be a lot more bad than good. It scared me. I don't know if I can go the full trimester without sex so I think limited gentle sex should be okay. But I have vowed to have no orgasms. There were so many stories of women having orgasms and miscarrying the following day. And so so many that experienced scary cramping like hola47.

I would rather be safe than sorry and left wondering if it was my fault if anything were to happen.


----------



## Gator23

I think the internet could scare you out of anything. I would trust your midwife or doctor on their recommendation about sex. I personally do not plan on abstaining at this point...no way I'm giving up orgasms either. :blush:


----------



## MrsMandy

We haven't really discussed if we'll find out yet! 
I have a appointment with the gp to get my pregnancy on the system next wed but we dont get a scan till 12 weeks here unless there's a problem so I will have to wait agggggggeeeeeessssss!!!!!!!! I'm hoping when I get to see the midwive she will be able to let me hear the heartbeat!!

I'm being a bridesmaid today ,- got to figure out how to avoid the alcohol without being rumbled!! &#128551; also hoping I'll survive the day, I'm always shattered at the moment but I have only had about 4 hours sleep today so I'm really hoping I'll manage to stay awake all day!! Xx


----------



## Mintastic

We have been avoiding sex until I get to see the doctor. Especially since I am considered high risk we are being cautious. We have fooled around a bit though. I hadn't heard about orgasms being a risk - I figured it would be safe as long as we avoided actual vaginal intercourse... Of course now I will be nervous to do anything at all! 
I wish my doctor had ever called me back so I would at least know when my appointment will be so I can ask the doctor!

PS Ruby's - yay for team yellow buddies! :) And Rachelle thanks for updating the front page.


----------



## diz

Hello, I'm new! Well not to the forum but to the group :flower:

I've only just found out I'm pregnant, my husband is a bit shocked, but I'm happy.... Just trying to not obsess during the scary first trimester stage. 

I'm 35 in a week and this LO will be my third. X


----------



## Mintastic

Congrats diz! Had you been trying for it?


----------



## diz

Thanks! 

Not exactly. I always wanted another but my OH wasn't sure. I'm over the moon though


----------



## ZooMa

Ack, I wouldn't want to give up pregnant sex! Actually, that may be the only sign I'm pregnant so far - sex is better - more blood flow or something. :) but I can understand nervousness...


----------



## Curlymikes

We bd once since ive known im pregnant and it was quite uncomfortable for me. First of all i have no desire lately and i am probably all tensed up worrying i am somehow going to cause some problem. I havent said no sex til second tri to dh but i dont think its going to happen anytime soon. Maybe after my ultrasound if all is in the clear.


----------



## RubysMommy

We had sex throughout my first pregnancy and this one as well. It is def better in the beginning in my opinion, but much more uncomfortable the bigger I got. So my plan is to Dtd as often as possible until the 3rd trimester when it's not so much fun, lol. Also, it doesn't induce labor at the end in my opinion. I went to 41 weeks 1 day.


----------



## DebbieF

Rubysmommy, how is your milk supply so far? Mine seems to be okay, I am just so worried that I am going to dry up...


----------



## Rachelle351

My little one is over 1, and i still get engorged. I work full time too. I haven't noticed a difference in my supply.


----------



## Rachelle351

diz said:


> Hello, I'm new! Well not to the forum but to the group :flower:
> 
> I've only just found out I'm pregnant, my husband is a bit shocked, but I'm happy.... Just trying to not obsess during the scary first trimester stage.
> 
> I'm 35 in a week and this LO will be my third. X

EDD?


----------



## RubysMommy

My supply is still awesome. So far I haven't noticed a change. Which is funny to me, because I felt like my supply went down right before and during AF. I'm glad it hasn't changed.


----------



## diz

Rachelle351 said:


> diz said:
> 
> 
> Hello, I'm new! Well not to the forum but to the group :flower:
> 
> I've only just found out I'm pregnant, my husband is a bit shocked, but I'm happy.... Just trying to not obsess during the scary first trimester stage.
> 
> I'm 35 in a week and this LO will be my third. X
> 
> EDD?Click to expand...

Hi Rachelle,

I think around the 6th May.


----------



## Mintastic

Glad you BFing moms haven't had any issues so far.

AFM, had some bleeding yesterday (medium amount, brown and pink) which really scared me but seem to be okay now.


----------



## diz

Mintastic said:


> Glad you BFing moms haven't had any issues so far.
> 
> AFM, had some bleeding yesterday (medium amount, brown and pink) which really scared me but seem to be okay now.

Hope you're ok. I know how scary that is x x


----------



## Curlymikes

Anyone look pale when theyre pregnant. I am super pale and normally quite rosy in the cheeks. 

Been a hard morning for me. I woke up not teally feeling pregnant and have been super emotional. Probably just hormones. Sometimes i wish i would be puking my guts out.

Is anyone still poas? My last ics seems to be almost the same as the control and arent really getting any darker. The line came up as soon as the urine hit the strip today so i think im good but dies anyone know if ics get darker than the control?


----------



## knobby

Curlymikes said:


> Anyone look pale when theyre pregnant. I am super pale and normally quite rosy in the cheeks.
> 
> Been a hard morning for me. I woke up not teally feeling pregnant and have been super emotional. Probably just hormones. Sometimes i wish i would be puking my guts out.
> 
> Is anyone still poas? My last ics seems to be almost the same as the control and arent really getting any darker. The line came up as soon as the urine hit the strip today so i think im good but dies anyone know if ics get darker than the control?

Same for me. Last three tests are almost as dark as the control but they aren't getting darker.

I used a clearblue digital that said I was 2-3 weeks which means 4-5 weeks pregnant. So at least I know my hcg is where it should be.


----------



## MrsMandy

I had loads of period like cramps and aches last week and not had anything the last few days which has me as bit freaked out! But no bleeding or anything. As of today my only symptom is just being really tired!!! 
Anyone else's symptoms seem to have disappeared? Xx


----------



## chicky160

I did a test this morning and the test line was a lot darker than the control for the first time. I think it depends on the test thou, it was a superdrugs own, all the others the line seems about the same x


----------



## Blizzy

We are team yellow this time around again. I finally had morning sickness hit me. With my first it lasted the entire pregnancy, was on Zofran the whole time, with my second it was only for 20 weeks, so hoping this time it will be even shorter. I already don't know how I am going to get through work this week! ( I am a dental hygienist so I am in front of people all day, lots of different smells and being on my feet all day doesn't help either) And I think I look very pale, as I usually do with morning sickness. When I walk into work tomorrow I just know everyone is going say, you're pregnant again aren't you? So much for keeping it a secret for a few more weeks!


----------



## knobby

Is anyone else bloated to the max? It started last night for me. I am 4w2d today and the bloat makes me look pregnant. :wacko: My husband can't believe it.

The fatigue is setting in as well.


----------



## RubysMommy

I hope you are doing ok, mint! Did you hear from you dr yet? 

I feel like most of my symptoms are gone too. Except I feel like I can go right to sleep, no matter what I'm doing or where I'm at, around 2-3 in the afternoon. It's so hard to stay up at that time. I'm guessing the symptoms will come back in full force in the next week or 2. 

Curly: My ic's never got darker than the control line either. I will try my last one in the morning and let you know how it goes.


----------



## Hieveryone

Hi please add me. I'm due on 13th May with my 2nd. Just counting down the days to 12 weeks now but v excited about being able to experience everything again.


----------



## Curlymikes

Hieveryone were due on the same day!!!! How fun! Welcome to the group.

Mint hope everythings ok!


----------



## Mintastic

So far so good - no more bleeding so far. I was on vacation in Iceland and and just got home. Exhaused. Boobs are soooo sore. Just got "3+ weeks" on a digi so that was a relief.
Tomorrow operation get my doctor on the phone will commence in full force!


----------



## Rachelle351

Mintastic said:


> So far so good - no more bleeding so far. I was on vacation in Iceland and and just got home. Exhaused. Boobs are soooo sore. Just got "3+ weeks" on a digi so that was a relief.
> Tomorrow operation get my doctor on the phone will commence in full force!

How rude and annoying that no one bothered to call you back. Ugh! #badcustomerservice 


Today I had a split shift. Worked from 830-12 came home and HAD to take a 2 hour nap and then went back to work from 5-930. Now I'm still tired!! OY!!! stop stealing all my energy bean! I still have to take care of your big sister!!! 

Is it just me, or is anyone else ITCHY! EVERYWHERE? OMFG! I'm so dang itchy!!! 

Anyways, I updated the front page, added two people and made miss Blizzy team yellow! =)


----------



## MrsMandy

Rachelle - i was itchy last week! Seems to have eased off this week though!
My bloat went away at the weekend but is now back with a vengenge! I dont think the skirt i'm wearing today helps but i look 6 months already today!!


----------



## whattoexpect

Hi Ladies,

I think I am ready to join you now :flower:

After 3 Betas confirming I am just starting to believe that this is really happening!

I used fertility treatments to get pregnant with my daughter and the same protocol has worked again for us on the first try!!

At this moment I just can't believe my good fortune and am feeling so greatful and blessed.

Happy and Healthy 9 months for us all :cloud9::happydance: Look forward to taking this journey together

Please add me to the list - EDD May 15th


----------



## curiousowl

Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join you. I got my BFP last week but I've been waiting until I got beta results since I had a chemical in June and my test at 13dpo this time around was faint. But I found out my doubling time was 32.2 hours! My progesterone was low though so I'm on supplements. Should have an appointment around 6 weeks.

My due date is 5/13/15, which also happens to be my birthday. I've been a bit nauseous in the mornings since 4 weeks with some dizziness and bloating/gas. I've told a couple close friends and other than that we are holding out for a little while. No one else even knows we were TTC.

Oh, and we will definitely not be team yellow :) Can't wait to get to know you all!


----------



## knobby

whattoexpect said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I think I am ready to join you now :flower:
> 
> After 3 Betas confirming I am just starting to believe that this is really happening!
> 
> I used fertility treatments to get pregnant with my daughter and the same protocol has worked again for us on the first try!!
> 
> At this moment I just can't believe my good fortune and am feeling so greatful and blessed.
> 
> Happy and Healthy 9 months for us all :cloud9::happydance: Look forward to taking this journey together
> 
> Please add me to the list - EDD May 15th

Congrats!!! I am due the same day! :)


----------



## Gator23

Congratulations and welcome curiousowl and whattoexpect!! 

Bloating continues to be my major symptom...not a fan....go to sleep every night thankful that there will be relief in the morning for a little while.


----------



## Tibbymomma

Hello :) I need to update my due date from May 14 to May 10. First appointment is next week on September 15th...Can't wait to have everything confirmed! :)


----------



## Hieveryone

Curlymikes said:


> Hieveryone were due on the same day!!!! How fun! Welcome to the group.
> 
> Mint hope everythings ok!

Thanks. Fingers and toes crossed for us all!


----------



## Curlymikes

Anyone feeling cramps? I had some on and off but nothing like today. I am also gassy which i think is contributing to to crampy sensation. More than cramps i feel like a heaviness, especially when i am standing. Do you think maybe its just bloating? Its not really all that painful. 

Anyway its all freaking me out!


----------



## Chattychica18

I saw my doctor and I'm due May 11. We had our ultrasound today and I was in for a surprise...we saw not one but two yolk sacks which means it's possibly twins!


----------



## Mintastic

Curly - The whole time I have been having what I have taken to calling "twinges" - almost cramps but not quite. Also, very bloated.

Chatty - whoohoo! I might be due May 11 as well but haven't had that confirmed yet. Do twins run in your family?

I broke down and bought a new bra today. My boobs were so sore that I wore a sports bra all day today because my regular bras just weren't cutting it. I normally wear wire-free but I caved and bought the wire kind - I find them really uncomfortable (I am very sensitive) but need the extra support now.


----------



## sma1588

well ladies I just wanted to wish everyone well and I hope to catch up with you all soon. im sad to leave but its hard knowing I was pregnant and no longer am. hoping it happens this cycle though


----------



## Chattychica18

Mintastic said:


> Curly - The whole time I have been having what I have taken to calling "twinges" - almost cramps but not quite. Also, very bloated.
> 
> Chatty - whoohoo! I might be due May 11 as well but haven't had that confirmed yet. Do twins run in your family?
> 
> I broke down and bought a new bra today. My boobs were so sore that I wore a sports bra all day today because my regular bras just weren't cutting it. I normally wear wire-free but I caved and bought the wire kind - I find them really uncomfortable (I am very sensitive) but need the extra support now.

We did one cycle of ivf due to my endometriosis and usually people transfer 2-3 embryos with only one fetus resulting, but for me I fell into the lucky twin categories that result from ivf.


----------



## curiousowl

Wow, congrats chatty! That's so exciting.


----------



## cdncouple09

Congrats all fellow May babies! Just got my positive tonight for baby #2! I am so excited but also nervous. Our baby is due May 15th and we are hoping to stay team yellow.


----------



## Eline

Hi! I'm cautiously taking a look in here. I'm only 3+6 and got my bfp yesterday evening. I'm seeing my gp thursday for a blood test. I'm very happy but carefully as it's still early days. According to FF my due date would be May 20th.


----------



## curiousowl

Ugh, I've been nauseous in the morning the past few days but today was the first time I thought I was going to end up in the bathroom. DH had to run for crackers and water. Just lots of gas besides that.


----------



## THart

Welcome all ye new ones! 

Twins! That's exciting!

I've been finding I'm quite a bit more moody lately.


----------



## MrsMandy

Urgh this is the second day i have now got to work starving coz i couldnt finish my breakfast!!! 
I have also figured out my little munchkin is a carb monster! I have tried to satisfy it with fruit but that is apparently not cutting it! It wants carbs! 
Thinking i might need to switch to allbran for breakfast too....

how exciting for twins!!!! Hope everything goes ok for you xxx


----------



## Tibbymomma

Curlymikes said:


> Anyone feeling cramps? I had some on and off but nothing like today. I am also gassy which i think is contributing to to crampy sensation. More than cramps i feel like a heaviness, especially when i am standing. Do you think maybe its just bloating? Its not really all that painful.
> 
> Anyway its all freaking me out!

I have been getting cramps on and off as well for about 2 weeks :/


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats to all the new BFP's! 

How awesome for you Chatty! Twins will be so much fun. :) 

I've been having 'twinging' cramps off and on as well. They feel like what I had with Ruby. So I'm guessing it's normal stretching. 

Luckily the moodiness I had is getting back to normal for me. Lol. I had quite a short wick for the past few weeks. DH is glad I'm going back to normal, too. ;) 

My sense of smell has been so strong recently. I feel like it's going to give me away to my sisters. I'll catch a wiff of something and ask which baby pooped lol. 

The nausea is also coming back slowly. I'm trying to cut out coffee, since the smell is icky to me, and have switched to tea. Hopefully that will help with the nausea. And I'll prob stock up on saltines again. 

Hope everyone is feeling well!


----------



## SouthernFairy

Can't add my picture as on my phone, but I'm due may 13th! I'm 5 weeks tomorrow . Wohoo xxx love to all x


----------



## Hieveryone

SouthernFairy said:


> Can't add my picture as on my phone, but I'm due may 13th! I'm 5 weeks tomorrow . Wohoo xxx love to all x

Me too and curlymikes is due same day. I had a couple of cramps but the main thing is I keep pulling a muscle across my pelvis if I sneeze etc - I had forgotten how that happened with my first


----------



## Mintastic

Finally got in touch with my doctor - got the names of two high-risk OBs she recommends for me - tasked DH with researching them and their hospitals to give him something to do.
Today was my first day back to a full day of work after summer break. I felt like I was constantly either hungry or having indigestion all day no matter how much I ate. Now my stomach feels "unsettled" - as in not all-the-way nauseated but not right either.


----------



## Blizzy

Today was the first day I got sick...already got a script for Zofran as I had to use it with both of my previous pregnancies. Here starts the stay hydrated phase of my pregnancy! And thankfully the Zofran is a pill form now because for my last two pregnancies it was a melt under your tongue thing and that alone would make me sick.


----------



## Picksbaby

Hey all may mummy's! Was wondering if I could join you all? I'm due 16th may &#10084;&#65039;

I've been stalking a little bit... This is my 6th pregnancy my first pregnancy resulted in my beautiful 4year old daughter and sadly the 4 ended in miscarriage. Feeling positive this time round I'm on all the right medication and I'm being looked after by consultants :)

I've got a scan booked in for the 17th September. Hoping to see a little heartbeat I'll be 5weeks and 5days. I can hope! Lucky enough I'll be scanned every two week till little one is here :)


----------



## Eline

Hi Picksbaby! Congratulations.

I've been having cramps as well, although mostly they feel like a pulling sensation across my belly. It's like I'm constantly aware of my tummy, very strange...


----------



## RubysMommy

Yay! I'm glad you finally heard from the dr mint! I hope your trip was awesome. 

Congrats picksbaby!


----------



## curiousowl

Eline said:


> Hi Picksbaby! Congratulations.
> 
> I've been having cramps as well, although mostly they feel like a pulling sensation across my belly. It's like I'm constantly aware of my tummy, very strange...

Yes, I agree. It's definitely more of an awareness that there's something going on in there.


----------



## Picksbaby

I've been having horrible cramping feelings I thought it was just me on my own so glad I'm not the only one!

Also I'm so tired! I can't ever remember being this tired I'm in bed by half8/9 every day! Put other half we are hardly spending any time together at the moment.


----------



## Picksbaby

Other half mentioned the other day that my boobs will be getting bigger! With a cheeky face... Then I mentioned yes big painful boobs they are mine! Look no touch haha


----------



## cdncouple09

I noticed that there are a few 2nd time mom's on here. I don't remember feeling so much stretching and mild cramps last time around. I also have ridiculous back pain but that is not suprising. My back was destroyed after birth and I've been working so hard on it and seems like everything I did has been undone just by getting pregnant again! I visit the chiro tonight and hopefully they can help me with the back pain. I also don't remember being so paraniod about every little pain! Overall I feel pretty good and I am just hoping the nausea stays away! If I go by my last pregnancy I think I have about 2 more weeks of feeling good! Fingers crossed its longer! lol! How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Kazy

Picksbaby said:


> Other half mentioned the other day that my boobs will be getting bigger! With a cheeky face... Then I mentioned yes big painful boobs they are mine! Look no touch haha

Haha. My husband says the same thing!


----------



## Mintastic

Yay! I finally got my 1st appointment set and it is for this Friday (the 12th)!!!

I know some of you have already had your 1st appointments. 
Who is still waiting? Do you have it set yet and for when?

Nervous, excited, and unable to think about anything else (which is no good 'cause I have a ton of work to do!)!


----------



## MrsMandy

Mintastic said:


> Yay! I finally got my 1st appointment set and it is for this Friday (the 12th)!!!
> 
> I know some of you have already had your 1st appointments.
> Who is still waiting? Do you have it set yet and for when?
> 
> Nervous, excited, and unable to think about anything else (which is no good 'cause I have a ton of work to do!)!

I had an appointment with the Dr this morning to register my pregnancy and she basically said there's nothing she can do and to book an appointment with the midwife! I have to wait nearly 2 weeks now!!! But hopefully I'll get to hear the heartbeat then!!


----------



## Mintastic

That's true Mandy - it will be too early for HB for me so waiting is good in that case!


----------



## RubysMommy

I've had a lot more stretching cramps this time as well. 

My 1st prenatal is on the 29! I'll be 9 weeks and should be able to hear the heartbeat. Can not wait!!


----------



## Kazy

I have my first appointment/US on the 24th. I'll be almost 9 weeks then. It's a whole new kind of TWW!


----------



## Blizzy

My first appt is the 15th but just a nurses visit, my first Doctor's visit will be Oct 27th when I am just over 12 weeks, should hear the heartbeat then. I have only gotten an u/s at 20 weeks with previous pregnancies and ins doesn't even pay for them so it's usually the only one we get. Along with ms, peeing often, being exhausted, my bbs are HUGE! I think I need to get bigger bras already, I don't remember at not even 6 weeks noticing this much of a change! Half way through first tri though tomorrow, hope the second half goes faster than the first half did!!


----------



## Rachelle351

Hello all new people!!!!!!!!!! :hi:

I have added all the new people, so please take a look and see if I did anything wrong. ALSO TWINS!! WE HAVE OUR FIRST TWINS!!!!!!!! 

So I had my first appointment today, I am bumped to May 4th. just an intake appointment. I dont get my first u/s until Oct 9th. Then another at 20 weeks. 

To my mama's; whats the one thing that you are looking forward to during your pregnancy? For me, its def feeling baby move. I loved it. I missed it after I had dani. 

Glad Mint FINALLY got ahold of her doc!!! 

Also I keep seeing people mention something about their "levels". What does that mean?


----------



## Picksbaby

I won't get to hear the heartbeat till 15/16 with the midwife. Last time I was pregnant there was a list of what that will do at each time they see you. First appointment with my midwife I'm waiting on but it's usually weight, bloods, blood pressure and asking how you generally are then book in your dating scan. My dating scan won't be till the 20 something of October...

So glad I'm under a consultant I get to see my baby next Wednesday, just hoping to see a heartbeat and a healthy little one. Wednesday feels like forever away.

How's everyone feeling? I'm tired crampy irritable and I'm always firstly!!

Ah I can't wait to buy baby's bit I'm looking forwards to the next sale! Get everything for my daughter and baby.


----------



## Picksbaby

Also though who are on baby number two what's is your age gap? My daughters four years 7months and just started fulltime school, once baby's here she will be five years old and 3months, due very near to half term.

I'm hoping now she's older she will understand a baby and help and enjoy being the bigger sister plus I'm looking forwards to having alone time with the new baby without her feeling left out. And I'm sooo glad she's at fulltime while in pregnant so I can relax!

Has anyone started clearing the house for new addition too? Or made a savings fund? I've already picked the pushchair I want....


----------



## wiiwidow

My son will be just over 4 when this one arrives, am quite pleased I couldn't have coped with much of a smaller age gap. For many reasons! 
I've noticed more cramping this time am I'm much more paranoid. I think I was blissfully unaware before. 
Have seen my gp but only to get my mw referral, not had a phone call about that yet. So still waiting! You're right in that it's another TWW!! Sigh


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks Rachelle.
Blizzy - I did have to buy a new bra already - at less that six weeks! I really wasn't expecting that but it was necessary. I just got one for now - alternating between that and a sports bra - trying to hold off on buying any more.


----------



## THart

There will be 20-21 months between ours. We haven't started clearing room or anything. Will probably will till 20 weeks when we know gender.


----------



## mummy2o

Haha Eline, Mintastic I'll come and follow you here also. I got my BFP today and I'm due May 20th. 2 days after my sisters birthday. Although will have to have a section so will be before her birthday when I give birth.

As you can see I recently (6 months ago) just had a daughter so will be a very close age gap between them. It will be my 3rd child, OH 2nd as I have a 7 year old from a previous relationship. An interesting fact will be that my children will all have birthdays a month after each other with Erika in March, Ossian in April and bean in May.


----------



## RubysMommy

Ruby will be 18 months when our peanut makes his/her debut. :) I wanted a close age gap with the first 2. 

I'm really looking forward to the baby moving, too! I always have phantom kicks since dd was born. Super weird. And I loved my bump! I can't wait for this one :)


----------



## Kazy

I'm looking forward to seeing the little heartbeat and feeling kicks. 
My first two are 20 months apart, then 2 1/2 years and now will be 3 1/2 years in between. I wanted them closer this time but it didn't work out. Now I'm thinking more distance may make for an easier adjustment..... Maybe :)


----------



## curiousowl

Rachelle351 said:


> Hello all new people!!!!!!!!!! :hi:
> 
> I have added all the new people, so please take a look and see if I did anything wrong. ALSO TWINS!! WE HAVE OUR FIRST TWINS!!!!!!!!
> 
> So I had my first appointment today, I am bumped to May 4th. just an intake appointment. I dont get my first u/s until Oct 9th. Then another at 20 weeks.
> 
> To my mama's; whats the one thing that you are looking forward to during your pregnancy? For me, its def feeling baby move. I loved it. I missed it after I had dani.
> 
> Glad Mint FINALLY got ahold of her doc!!!
> 
> Also I keep seeing people mention something about their "levels". What does that mean?


Thanks for adding me! Levels are hCG, same as with urine tests, just measured by blood tests.

Also, I have an early ultrasound 1 week from today. Can't wait!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

I am due May 2. This will be my 3rd baby My children are ages, 13 and 3. We are super excited, Im extremely tired tho and my boobs hurt really bad. I guard them with my life!!


----------



## Eline

Thanks for adding me, Rachelle!

Great to see you in here mummy2o!

Last night I dreamt I poas and it was negative. Luckily I still had one hpt laying around so I immediately took it this morning: still a nice line, such a relief!


----------



## Mintastic

Phew! Scary dream Eline! Glad you had a test around to reassure you.


----------



## atx614

:hi: hello all! I am new to the group! 

I am due May 9th with my second. My daughter will be one in two weeks. We wanted our kiddos close in age too!


----------



## chicky160

I'm having funny dreams too, last nights was that I was bleeding a LOT. i so hope this baby sticks. 

Anyway I had my booking in appointment with my mw today :happydance: she's lovely, and older than my first, not that it makes much difference but she's kind of hippy, been there, fairy godmother like and I love her! I've been referred to a consultant because of my horrendous first birth and we are pretty sure at this point I will need a c-section. I'm a little relieved if I'm honest. And obv a referral for my first scan :happydance: praying this time pip will have a lovely healthy heartbeat when I get to see him/her :hugs:


----------



## CazM 2011

Hi all!! I'm due around May 18th according to my dates, our 3rd baby. My first is 2 and 1/2 and second hasn't turned 1 yet! Will have 2 under 2 again haha!! I joined a group last time and still chat to them everyday now, fingers crossed all goes well for us all xxx


----------



## kategirl

Can I join? I'm due May 10th (assuming my little bean is sticky)!


----------



## yazzy

Just catching up with this thread and we will stay team yellow. We didn't find out with my daughter so I won't be finding out til the birth again this time. 

Just going back to read all the replies I've missed...memory is shocking at the moment!


----------



## Tibbymomma

kategirl said:


> Can I join? I'm due May 10th (assuming my little bean is sticky)!

Congrats! :)


----------



## kategirl

Oh, and my daughter is 19 months right now, she'll be 27 months when this little one is born. My mom thinks we should have waited until she was 3, but we thought having them closer together would be good, and we weren't sure how long it would take me to get pregnant.


----------



## atx614

kategirl said:


> Oh, and my daughter is 19 months right now, she'll be 27 months when this little one is born. My mom thinks we should have waited until she was 3, but we thought having them closer together would be good, and we weren't sure how long it would take me to get pregnant.

My mil said the same thing. Super annoying! We are co sleeping with our daughter snd she isn't a fan of that either. She said my daughter isn't going to like the new baby because it will kick her out of our bed...wtf.

Anyone else cosleeping with a current lo? What are your plans when baby gets here? Would love to here ideas?

Also I am still bfing my 11 month lo, but nice getting pregnant she has not wanted to nurse as much and I am drying up! Makes me sad. Anyone else still nursing? How's it going?


----------



## cdncouple09

My lo will be 2 1/2 when number 2 is born. I had not the greatest first pregnancy so I am not super excited about this one. I am looking forward to feeling the baby and getting a bump so I don't just feel fat like I do right now. I just really hope the nausea is better this time around.


----------



## Rachelle351

atx614 said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and my daughter is 19 months right now, she'll be 27 months when this little one is born. My mom thinks we should have waited until she was 3, but we thought having them closer together would be good, and we weren't sure how long it would take me to get pregnant.
> 
> My mil said the same thing. Super annoying! We are co sleeping with our daughter snd she isn't a fan of that either. She said my daughter isn't going to like the new baby because it will kick her out of our bed...wtf.
> 
> Anyone else cosleeping with a current lo? What are your plans when baby gets here? Would love to here ideas?
> 
> Also I am still bfing my 11 month lo, but nice getting pregnant she has not wanted to nurse as much and I am drying up! Makes me sad. Anyone else still nursing? How's it going?Click to expand...


Danica just turned one on Aug 31, and still nursing! its possible you think your drying up but still have plenty of milkies! 


Added all the new people :thumbup:


----------



## RubysMommy

Atx- I still bf my dd, she is 10 months now. My nipples are hurting like crazy, but I refuse to stop. Lol. 

We also cosleep. Honestly, I don't know what we are going to do once the new baby comes. My DH wants me to start putting her in her crib, but she is so stubborn she would prob cry all night until I picked her up. I get a huge belly which will take up a lot of room and DH says there won't be enough room for us all. Lol 

My sister has her 3 year old sleep with her dad in one room and she sleeps with her 1 year old in a diff room. That won't work for us bc DH works nights and doesn't come to bed until right before we get up. 

I'm interested to hear what others plan on doing as well.


----------



## atx614

My nipples aren't sore, she just int very interested any more :(. I pumped when she wouldn't eat once and barely got 2 ounces. Way low for me, so I think it is drying up. I am happy to make it a year though...I won't stop till then lol. 1.5 weeks.

I have heard of putting a twin bed in next to your bed and pushing it against the wall, then your bed right next to it. It basically makes one big family bed. I am thinking on trying that. I tried the crib and she cried so so hard, I thought she was going to throw up. That's not worth it for me.


----------



## Rachelle351

The problem with pumping is, you dont get all the milk out. When shes eating, its like a super vacuum and she gets a lot more than you do pumping. As long as she looks satisfied afterward, you're all good mama!


----------



## mrskcbrown

My son sleeps with us and he is 3. We are going to turn his room into a big boy room and start transitioning him there very, very soon.:thumbup:


----------



## yazzy

My daughter co-slept until just before her 2nd birthday. She used to go to bed in her cot but wake up around midnight and come in with me. One night she suddenly slept through the night in her cot and has done so ever since. I think when they are ready it just happens. I also fed her up until she was 17 months. She will be just about to have her 3rd birthday when this LO arrives.


----------



## kategirl

atx614 said:


> My nipples aren't sore, she just int very interested any more :(. I pumped when she wouldn't eat once and barely got 2 ounces. Way low for me, so I think it is drying up. I am happy to make it a year though...I won't stop till then lol. 1.5 weeks.

I had planned to nurse until 18 months... Well, at 14 months my daughter started refusing to nurse, and right when she turned 15 months she refused even bedtime nursing. It was a little hard for me to get used to, but when they decide they're ready to quit, there's not too much you can do about it!


----------



## Curlymikes

I got a 3+ on my digital today at 5+2! I had taken one at 4+5 and it still said 2-3. I waited til today to test with my last one because I didn't want to have to buy more and give more money to clear blue haha.


----------



## gatorj

Rachelle351 said:


> just got my :bfp: Jelly bean is due May 3rd!!!!!!!! Baby number 2 for my husband and I, making my almost 1 year old Danica a BIG SISTER!!!!!!!!!! So excited!!!!!!!!!! Share those beautiful BFP pictures and your due date!
> 
> 
> May 1st: Tattoo, ZooMa, Chicky160, Kazy
> May 2nd: Babykate, Inoue, THart, Vgirl, mrskcbrown
> May 3rd: Jellybean15
> May 4th: Captinj1, Lisaalove, Gator23, Rachelle351
> May 5th: MrsMandy
> May 6th: Renaendel, diz
> May 7th: wiiwidow, Blizzy :yellow:, yazzy :yellow:
> May 8th: Rubysmommy :yellow:, hur575
> May 9th: Hola47, atx614
> May 10th: Tibbymomma, kategirl
> May 11th: DebbieF, Chattychica18 :oneofeach:,
> May 13th: Curlymikes, Hieveryone, curiousowl
> May 14th: hanrh
> May 15th: knobby, whattoexpect, cdncouple09 :yellow:, SouthernFairy
> May 16th: Picksbaby
> May 18th: CazM 2011
> May 20th: Eline, mummy2o
> May 2nd or 6th: SJDsmommy
> May 1st or 11th or 12th: Mintastic :yellow:
> 
> 
> Angel babies:
> sma1588

This will be #2 for us and the due date is May 13. I am glad there is a thread!!


----------



## VGirl

Hi girls :) I have.a questions to those who were pregnant before. How did you keep your ms a secret? I have to go to a kids birthday party tomorrow and I'm dreading someone will guess. I throw up around 10 times a day, sometimes just dry heaving. Got prescription of dicletin today and sea bands. Anything else I should be doing to party-proof myself for tomorrow? :) Oh, it's outside too. But obviously if I make a run to the bushes people will notice.


----------



## Mintastic

Sorry vgirl. My first time too.

Just wanted to say my doctors appointment went great. I got an early scan and got to see movement. 
New edd is May 8.

I have another scan in two weeks. Excited now! Feels more real after having been to the doctor!


----------



## atx614

Sorry vgirl, I ad no ms wih my first!

Mintastic, glad your scan went well! What was your little one's hb?


----------



## THart

I never had the morning sickness, but my sil was sick her entire pregnancy. She kept it secret until the 12 week mark for the most part by just not coming around. But when she came to a family event she used the excuse of over indulging the night before. 

There is always a good flu bug excuse too though I think many people see through that.


----------



## Mintastic

Atx - we saw it fluttering but they didn't tell us a heart rate. It is so early I am not surprised. Hopefully at the next one.


----------



## RubysMommy

That's wonderful, mint! We are due date buddies. Lol. Unless they change my date. :) 

I hardly ever threw up with my ms with dd. I was just nauseas all day. I've already started actually throwing up this time around. :( but it's usually soon after I wake up. Try nibbling on crackers and sipping ginger ale. They make ginger candies, but i thought they were disgusting and made me gag. Good luck!

Oh and they make these things called preggie pops that are supposed to help.


----------



## VGirl

Thanks ladies! Hope for those of you who don't have ms - it stays away. I might try the drinking excuse but they know I'm not much of a drinker normally. And if I had a stomach bug, why did I come around the kids? :) Anyway, we'll see how it goes. I won't be devastated if we don't go and might just send hubby with a gift instead. 
You are so lucky mintastic! I won't have an ultrasound until I'm 8.5 weeks. Glad you saw a baby. How exciting :)


----------



## Picksbaby

How many weeks was everyone when morning sickness creeped Up on them? With my daughter I never got morning sickness just felt nauseous and I kept having horrible hot flushes and fainting :| 

5 weeks today :) yayy!! 4 days till my first scan! I'm so excited but anxious at the sametime.

Has anyone looked into what kind of birth they want? I've decided to breast feed this time around or at least express. I really really want to do it. The whole sore nipple thing does sound painful though.


----------



## ZooMa

Definitely use the Sea Bands - but hide them! And try vitamin B6 - 25 to 50 mg every 6-8 hours helped me tremendously last pregnancy.


----------



## Phantom710

I got my bfp today as a surro for an awesome couple! We transferred 4 days ago, and we transferred two :)

I delivered twins last September 9th (same day as this transfer) as a surro and am doing one more before going back to working on my family!

I'm due the 28th :)

I haven't read all the back posts-- do we have a Facebook group yet?! I've had one for all of my pregnancies and love em!


----------



## curiousowl

Well, took my last tests today! I mean, I still have many more but I'm done :) Wondfo line was the same as the control (a week ago it was still pretty faint). A blue dye was darker than the control and the digital was 2-3. I expected that since my hCG started out on the low end of normal. Guess I am definitely pregnant, lol.


----------



## ZooMa

Phantom - wow, that is amazing! I can't see your signature on my phone so I don't know if you already have kiddos of your own or what your family plans are. Anyway though, that's a amazing that you grow babies for other parents. What made you interested in such a selfless act?


----------



## Phantom710

ZooMa said:


> Phantom - wow, that is amazing! I can't see your signature on my phone so I don't know if you already have kiddos of your own or what your family plans are. Anyway though, that's a amazing that you grow babies for other parents. What made you interested in such a selfless act?

I have a soon-to-be three year old :)

Having him made me realize how horrible it would be to NOT be able to have children and deserve them I was so lucky with him. So when he was two months old I signed on with a surro agency and matched with a couple a few months later (would have been sooner but I put the app on hold). We transfered when he was 11 months and it was an early m/c then we transferred again when he was 15 months and both took and I delivered twins at 37+1. this is a new couple :) after them though I'm having a second, I'm getting a little broody ;)


----------



## Mintastic

That's awesome phantom! Do you get to see the twins or get updates/photos of them or is it closed?


----------



## NinaL

Hi everyone :hi:,

OK if I join too? Found out a few days ago that I am pregnant, and if all goes well, should be due around May 21st. I'm 33, married a year ago, and first pregnancy. I am so surprised how different I feel already, and would love to share the crazy journey with you all!!

Nina x


----------



## atx614

That is great phantom! Love that you are helping other in such an amazing, life changing way!

Welcome Nina!! :hi:

Good luck at the party vgirl, hope all goes smoothly!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Phantom710

Mintastic said:


> That's awesome phantom! Do you get to see the twins or get updates/photos of them or is it closed?

I get pics and updates occasionally. I don't see them which is totally fine with me. They are not my bio-babies. I was just the oven :)



atx614 said:


> That is great phantom! Love that you are helping other in such an amazing, life changing way!

Aww thanks! It's kind of an addicting feeling. I knew I was gong to do it again before I even delivered the twins!


----------



## Rachelle351

Phantom710 said:


> Mintastic said:
> 
> 
> That's awesome phantom! Do you get to see the twins or get updates/photos of them or is it closed?
> 
> I get pics and updates occasionally. I don't see them which is totally fine with me. They are not my bio-babies. I was just the oven :)
> 
> 
> 
> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> That is great phantom! Love that you are helping other in such an amazing, life changing way!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks! It's kind of an addicting feeling. I knew I was gong to do it again before I even delivered the twins!Click to expand...


That is so totally awesome. I'd love to do it, but my husband says :nope:

I admire you. And welcome!!!


----------



## Rachelle351

Hey ladies, I have a random question. After EXTENSIVE research when dani was about 6 months, we decided to extended rear face. we plan to rear face until about 3-4years. for those of you in UK, whats the law regarding rear facing? I know in Sweden its law to rear face until 4. I'm kinda a car seat nazi now. I read a story of a baby who was ff at 10 months, that was in a car crash...who has now passed. I feel very strongly about rf. 

So how long do you plan on rf?


----------



## atx614

I haven't done much research yet, but I am sure I will as she gets bigger. We are rear facing for sure until 2, maybe even 2 and a half cause she is on the smaller side. The only thing that makes me feel bad for her, is we are in texas, and it is soooo hot. I turn the air on full blast, but it is hard for her to feel it cause she is rear facing. I really hope to get a van or suv with ac in the back before this lo is born. My car will be cramped with two car seats and the trunk space sucks. I can barely it a dinky sinle stroller, no way a double will fit.


----------



## atx614

If I get a different car I will rear face longer for sure. I know it is safest.


----------



## Rachelle351

atx614 said:


> I haven't done much research yet, but I am sure I will as she gets bigger. We are rear facing for sure until 2, maybe even 2 and a half cause she is on the smaller side. The only thing that makes me feel bad for her, is we are in texas, and it is soooo hot. I turn the air on full blast, but it is hard for her to feel it cause she is rear facing. I really hope to get a van or suv with ac in the back before this lo is born. My car will be cramped with two car seats and the trunk space sucks. I can barely it a dinky sinle stroller, no way a double will fit.


YAYY!! The noggle my dear! Look it up!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Rachelle351

I had a small car too. I had a vibe. I eventually had to trade it in for a suv. I now have a vw toureg. and its a beast. Itll def fit my double stroller!!


----------



## atx614

Thanks! That's awesome, looks like a pool noodle, lol.


----------



## Rachelle351

Yes ma'am! I'm up in washington, so it doesn't usually get that hot up here, but on this website I'm on, I learned about it. I hope you look into one! =)


----------



## atx614

Already ordered :) in pink damask! They had so many cute patterns it was hard to pick one!


----------



## Rachelle351

Thats great! Soo glad I was able to help!!! I am a huge supporter of rf. I get so mad when people ff before the right time. I know someone who ff at 4 months. Yes, I did say 4 months. No, I'm not kidding. I tried EVERYTHING. I literally mean EVERYTHING to get her to change her mind. But first she's 19, so 'its her kid and no one is gonna tell her how to raise her kid" (well actually car seat safety has NOTHING to do with RAISING your kid, but I digress) thankfully he's a little over a year old now and he's never been injured in an accident. She got into an accident, but decided that her sons life is less important than spending the money (yes, she could afford it, cause she turned around and brought a brand new car, not only that but insurance would have paid for a new car seat UGH) and didn't buy a new car seat. she's just VERY stupid, and ignorant. I hope that baby never suffers for her stupidity. Ugh. makes me sick to my stomach. SO ever since then, Ive become really compassionate about it. I hope that keeps little girl safe. Whats her birthday btw? Danica's just had hers aug 31. =)


----------



## bugaboobaby

Hi ladies! Just found out I'm expecting baby #4! Due may 15th according to a few calculators. Nervous to tell anyone! I just started a new job and terrified of their reaction! Baby was definitely not planned. Hoping for the best though!


----------



## yazzy

My daughter is rf and she is just over 2, I plan to rf until she is 4.

For anyone on baby #2 or more are your symptoms different from your first pregnancy? 

I'm probably a bit paranoid because I had a mmc before my daughter but with this pregnancy my boobs seem to have lost their soreness?! I still feel nauseous, exhausted and need to wee more but concerned about the sore boobs disappearing? I won't get a scan til 12 weeks.


----------



## Picksbaby

I'm in the UK. My daughter has been in a forward facing car seat since around a year old, before that she was in a maxi cosi. And I'll probably do the same this time around.


----------



## THart

We switched to the front facing at year as well as she reached all the requirements. 

I can't belive someone would turn their child at 4 months thought :( we were in a bad accident when li was 2 months. A drunk driver took us from behind and put us in the ditch and totaled the vehicle. NY baby was the only one who came out uninjured and I do think it was her seat cause they are designed to take the impact and being rf she didn't get the jerk we did.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies,

Can I very cautiously join.

I got a surprise BFP 3 days ago with baby number 2, but I haven't had a period since June just has the odd bit of spotting, so could be anywhere between 13 weeks and 6 weeks.

I had a pre term loss in February and my son died during labour because of how small he was, he was our IVF miracle baby. I had another surprise BFP and a miscarriage at 6 weeks in May. 

Keeping everything crossed this one will stick, I'll be having an operation at 14 weeks on my cervix our first big milestone is 24 weeks every week after that is an added blessing, we are preparing for another premature baby.

I have a scan on Tuesday to see how far along I am and get me booked in with the specialist anti natal team and ready for my op.

It's going to be a long few months for us!


----------



## NinaL

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Can I very cautiously join.
> 
> I got a surprise BFP 3 days ago with baby number 2, but I haven't had a period since June just has the odd bit of spotting, so could be anywhere between 13 weeks and 6 weeks.
> 
> I had a pre term loss in February and my son died during labour because of how small he was, he was our IVF miracle baby. I had another surprise BFP and a miscarriage at 6 weeks in May.
> 
> Keeping everything crossed this one will stick, I'll be having an operation at 14 weeks on my cervix our first big milestone is 24 weeks every week after that is an added blessing, we are preparing for another premature baby.
> 
> I have a scan on Tuesday to see how far along I am and get me booked in with the specialist anti natal team and ready for my op.
> 
> It's going to be a long few months for us!

So sorry for your losses. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy, and that you get all the support you need xxx


----------



## Mintastic

So sorry for your losses Zoie. 
Fx that you have a healthy sticky one now!


----------



## curiousowl

Wow Zoie. Best of luck to you. I hope this is your take home baby!


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry for your loss Zoie. Hope you get a nice healthy baby this time.


----------



## atx614

Rachelle351 said:


> Thats great! Soo glad I was able to help!!! I am a huge supporter of rf. I get so mad when people ff before the right time. I know someone who ff at 4 months. Yes, I did say 4 months. No, I'm not kidding. I tried EVERYTHING. I literally mean EVERYTHING to get her to change her mind. But first she's 19, so 'its her kid and no one is gonna tell her how to raise her kid" (well actually car seat safety has NOTHING to do with RAISING your kid, but I digress) thankfully he's a little over a year old now and he's never been injured in an accident. She got into an accident, but decided that her sons life is less important than spending the money (yes, she could afford it, cause she turned around and brought a brand new car, not only that but insurance would have paid for a new car seat UGH) and didn't buy a new car seat. she's just VERY stupid, and ignorant. I hope that baby never suffers for her stupidity. Ugh. makes me sick to my stomach. SO ever since then, Ive become really compassionate about it. I hope that keeps little girl safe. Whats her birthday btw? Danica's just had hers aug 31. =)

She turns 1 sept 29th, can't believe she is almost a year!!! 

Wow! That is crazy she turned her baby ff at 4 months, I cannot even imagine. And not replacing the car seat is weird because the insurance pays for it. :dohh:

As far as symptoms this time around I feel more sick and have more food adversionsthan I did with my daughter and this time craving bean and cheese burritos and egg mcmuffins lol. Same symptoms as last time are tiredness, needing to wee more, thirsty, waking up at night. Symptoms I had last time that I don't have this time, sore boobs and craving sweets.


----------



## atx614

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> Can I very cautiously join.
> 
> I got a surprise BFP 3 days ago with baby number 2, but I haven't had a period since June just has the odd bit of spotting, so could be anywhere between 13 weeks and 6 weeks.
> 
> I had a pre term loss in February and my son died during labour because of how small he was, he was our IVF miracle baby. I had another surprise BFP and a miscarriage at 6 weeks in May.
> 
> Keeping everything crossed this one will stick, I'll be having an operation at 14 weeks on my cervix our first big milestone is 24 weeks every week after that is an added blessing, we are preparing for another premature baby.
> 
> I have a scan on Tuesday to see how far along I am and get me booked in with the specialist anti natal team and ready for my op.
> 
> It's going to be a long few months for us!

So sorry for your losses! But so thankful that you are here again! Wishing you a healthy 9 months!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks girls, I hope I'll be with you well into May :)

I'm so anxious about my scan on Tuesday, I'm so worried there more than one in there because I feel and look like I'm 6 months gone already! Medically twins for me would be a disaster. Let's just hope I'm just an early shower, aren't people suppose to show quicker second time around?


----------



## atx614

I am showing quicker! I am only 6 weeks but have a little bump, with my first I didn't get anything until around 18 weeks.


----------



## Phantom710

My second was twins so I don't know if I showed faster because it was my second, or because it was twins. LOL. 

I'm thinking this is twins as well! lol


----------



## yazzy

Zoie good luck and wishing you a happy and healthy full term pregnancy with this special baby. 
I'm already bloated with this baby whereas I didn't get much of a bump until 25 weeks last time.

Atx I feel a bit more reassured after you said about your symptoms. I'm sooo tired, wake up in the night and am sleeping badly, need to wee more and always thirsty but I too had sore boobs last time but not really this time!


----------



## atx614

yazzy said:


> Zoie good luck and wishing you a happy and healthy full term pregnancy with this special baby.
> I'm already bloated with this baby whereas I didn't get much of a bump until 25 weeks last time.
> 
> Atx I feel a bit more reassured after you said about your symptoms. I'm sooo tired, wake up in the night and am sleeping badly, need to wee more and always thirsty but I too had sore boobs last time but not really this time!

I have to keep telling myself every pregnancy is different because I am constantly comparing everything to my last pregnancy. It is hard not to!


----------



## Kazy

Anyone here ever run while pregnant?


----------



## Mintastic

No Kazy, but from everything I have read and what my doc said it is okay as long as you were doing it regularly pre-pregnancy and as long as you a) stay extra-well hydrated and b)stop if it hurts, or you feel faint/anything unusual.


----------



## Kiss08

My daughter turned one yesterday and I got my BFP this morning!!! EDD may 24th. So excited!!

By the way, I'm still nursing DD and hope to continue throughout pregnancy and then tandem nurse. Anyone else nursing while pregnant??


----------



## CazM 2011

Yay!! Hi kiss08!! *waves* welcome, can't believe our next babies should be born within days of each other again!! Xxx


----------



## Kiss08

Hi there, CazM! Good to see you on here again!


----------



## Mintastic

Congrats Kiss!


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats zoie and kiss!! I'm nursing my 10 month old still and planning on tandem nursing if she isn't ready to wean by the time this one shows up. My nipples were so sore last week. But they are almost back to normal now. Thank goodness! I've been randomly getting extremely nauseas and actually throwing up. It's def going to give me away to my sister soon lol. I've also been very tired and thirsty more so this time around.


----------



## yazzy

Hey everyone, not sure if I'll be with this group much longer :(
Noticed some light brown discharge this morning. Very minimal at the moment.
Should I phone the midwife?


----------



## CazM 2011

I probably would phone, got my fingers crossed for you yazzy xxxx


----------



## mummy2o

I had some light brown discharge with DS, he's now 7 years old. Brown is old blood so is ok, if its pink/red then you should worry.


----------



## Mintastic

Yazzy - yes phone in case you need progesterone. My bff had that and they gave her progesterone and it stopped (now has healthy boy). Also, I had some bleeding last week and it was actually brown and pink and everything is fine now. I was convinced it was all over at the time though. I really hope it is just normal spotting for you!


----------



## yazzy

Than you Caz, mummy and mintastic. I just have a feeling this isn't meant to be :(
Used the toilet and had proper blood on the paper like the start of my period. 
My symptoms have definitely eased off as well.
I haven't even had a booking in appointment yet so will phone the midwife team shortly and see what they say, not sure if they'd want to see me or let things run their natural course.
I had a mmc before my daughter but had no bleeding and only found out at my 12 week scan.


----------



## Picksbaby

Give you Epu a call? Get checked out. Hope everything's okay


----------



## Picksbaby

Got a scan on Wednesday.... been feeling slightly less pregnant today and yesterday to how I have been last week it is worrying me. Panicking myself that much I'm tempted to buy more pregnancy tests


----------



## ImSoTired

May I join? I will do so cautiously as it's very early but My due date is May 25th according to lmp but it'll be a few days different as I ovulate a bit late.

I am 27 and this will be my second child but I had an early loss in July and I'm very nervous! I hope to be in this thread for the long hall! And looking forward to a sweet name and blinkie for my signature...lol

I hope you're all well!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2537.jpg
File size: 13.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsMandy

Feelin blegh today! :(
Has anyone else been spending a fortune on lunches? I usually bring my own to work but since falling pregnant i've been nausious in the morning and not able to think about food so havent been able to sort anything for lunch (or breakfast) then getting to work and being so hungry i've had to eat the biscuits otherwise i feel sick again...please tell me i'm not the only one!! 
Plus the one thing i really fancied for lunch tody i cant have coz it has mayonasise in it and didnt say if it was with pasterised eggs or not :( 
Any way enough of my moaning!! Nice to see a couple of new faces here - wishing you a happy and healthy 9months!! xx


----------



## curiousowl

yazzy said:


> Hey everyone, not sure if I'll be with this group much longer :(
> Noticed some light brown discharge this morning. Very minimal at the moment.
> Should I phone the midwife?

Thinking good thoughts for you. I hope it's all okay.




MrsMandy said:


> Feelin blegh today! :(
> Has anyone else been spending a fortune on lunches? I usually bring my own to work but since falling pregnant i've been nausious in the morning and not able to think about food so havent been able to sort anything for lunch (or breakfast) then getting to work and being so hungry i've had to eat the biscuits otherwise i feel sick again...please tell me i'm not the only one!!
> Plus the one thing i really fancied for lunch tody i cant have coz it has mayonasise in it and didnt say if it was with pasterised eggs or not :(
> Any way enough of my moaning!! Nice to see a couple of new faces here - wishing you a happy and healthy 9months!! xx

I've still been bringing my lunch but it takes me 20 minutes to get all of the various foods together. I need so many snacks and I never know what will sound okay. I used to be able to do it in 2 minutes!


----------



## mummy2o

I have to admit I'm still testing as I haven't got a dark BFP yet and only faint ones. I really hate first trimester, its all the uncertainty.

I haven't even gone to get the forum for my booking in appointment yet. I was going to wait until 6 weeks I guess. Last time they saw me between 8-10 weeks, so no rush my end either. I think I want to make sure it isn't another mc again and we'll go from there.


----------



## atx614

Yazzy, I am do sorry! Bleeding can occur early in 25% of women, so don't lose hope yet! Keep us updated, I will be thinking about you today! Hope the doc can get you in ASAP.

Mrsmandy, I ave spent a ton the last few days! Nothing sounds good, then I will want something but have to buy it. 

:hi: hello to all new may mommas!!


----------



## Phantom710

I'm still tsting (day 3 since my bfp) I have 3 more tests yet and want to see it as dark as the control line before I quit. haha. 


I'm afraid they've both slpit and I'm having quads. llmmmaaaoooo. I'm lucky like that. haha


----------



## MrsMandy

Mummy and atx - glad its not just me!! I have just been thinking bout tea and really want some oropoer Chinese egg fried rice but I can't afford it til pay day Thurs!! Grr stupid food aversions/cravings!

Yazzy I'm sorry I missed your post earlier, sending positive thoughts your way xx


----------



## MrsMandy

Love my hubby - he just bought me Chinese!! :happydance:


----------



## Picksbaby

ImSoTired said:


> May I join? I will do so cautiously as it's very early but My due date is May 25th according to lmp but it'll be a few days different as I ovulate a bit late.
> 
> I am 27 and this will be my second child but I had an early loss in July and I'm very nervous! I hope to be in this thread for the long hall! And looking forward to a sweet name and blinkie for my signature...lol
> 
> I hope you're all well!

Lovely lines, congratulations x


----------



## Picksbaby

Is anyone feeling a slight bloat? I can't wait to have a bump!
I know it's all bloat but my trousers are getting tight


----------



## whattoexpect

bloat isn't too bad yet....although definitely worse in the afternoon.
With my first i was in maternity pants by 8 weeks....hoping to hold out a little longer this time :wacko:


----------



## Kiss08

No bloat but I'm already feeling morning sickness! Boo!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry for you ladies experiencing some brown discharge but please don't be too worried yet, I bled bright red blood for a whole week with my son and it didn't affect him at all!. 

According to my doctors it's only bad news (and not always bad news) if there is pain and/or clots and if there is a really really heavy flow. Fingers crossed for you. X

I have my ultrasound in the morning I'm so nervous! I can't figure out for the life of me how far gone I think I am, I can't remember the last time we had sex!!! Wish me luck!!!


----------



## Picksbaby

Good luck, keeping everything crossed! Keep us updated x


----------



## atx614

Good luck tomorrow miss z, keep us posted! My scan is not till next Friday nd I am so excited and stressed.

I am experiencing bloat for sure! I am ready for a real bump!


----------



## NinaL

Yep, lots of bloat, and a nasty head cold. I am a delight to be around!

Good luck with the scan Zoie.


----------



## Kiss08

Jealous about all these scans! Mine's not until Oct 22. I'll be 9+3 then.


----------



## CazM 2011

I won't get one till 12 weeks :( xx


----------



## THart

Usually I wouldn't get my one and only scan till 20 weeks. This time I have an early one as they need to confirm I'm not 4 weeks further than I think I am.


----------



## NinaL

I guess it would be 12 weeks for me too, but I'm thinking about paying for an extra one around 8 weeks, so I can get some reassurance before I go on holiday.


----------



## Kazy

Hi ladies. I am really bloated today. I hate the transition of looking overweight to baby bump. :) 
Feeling ok otherwise. But I'm still really nervous. Sometimes I feel like everything is fine but if I think about my MMC just a few months ago it have a flood of emotions. 9 days til
My first scan. I want to have one but I don't all at the same time.


----------



## THart

Hope I don't offend anyone, but what does the "rainbow baby" mean?


----------



## Kiss08

THart said:


> Hope I don't offend anyone, but what does the "rainbow baby" mean?

A baby conceived after one has lost a baby.


----------



## curiousowl

My doctor normally doesn't do an ultrasound until 8weeks but with my loss and low progesterone they're having me in at 6 weeks.


----------



## atx614

Is your scan this week then curiousowl?


----------



## curiousowl

Yes! Thursday. I'm really nervous but excited. I wish DH could be there but he has a work thing he can't miss.


----------



## atx614

That's exciting! Mine is next Friday, my dh works to and can't miss. I am thinking about asking my mom, but may just go alone.


----------



## Leikela

Hi Everyone! I am excited to join this group! I just found out on Saturday that I am expecting. I am due May 21st! I am so excited! This will be my second child.

Right now I am almost 5 weeks and my biggest symptom is a heavy feeling in my lower abdomen and pretty much 24/7 light cramping. Anyone else?

I am looking forward to getting to know you ladies and sharing our journey's together. :flower: :)
 



Attached Files:







positive preggo small.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mummy2o

I'm a day ahead of you Leikela, but more or less just light cramping and I'm tired all the time. I've also seem to have a never ending cold, which is getting me down, but oh well.


----------



## atx614

Leikela said:


> Hi Everyone! I am excited to join this group! I just found out on Saturday that I am expecting. I am due May 21st! I am so excited! This will be my second child.
> 
> Right now I am almost 5 weeks and my biggest symptom is a heavy feeling in my lower abdomen and pretty much 24/7 light cramping. Anyone else?
> 
> I am looking forward to getting to know you ladies and sharing our journey's together. :flower: :)

I had cramping weeks 4 and 5 a lot, but now only every now and then. Major food aversions now, hard getting anything down, let alne anything healthy. Anyone have any ideas or healthy food they are able to get down/keep down?


----------



## Picksbaby

Just done my finally pregnancy test. A clearblue digital! Oh god did I feel sick while waiting for the numbers to come up, but a beautiful right on track 3+ appeared ek! So happy!!!

Now for my scan tomorrow!!


----------



## Kazy

atx614 said:


> Leikela said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! I am excited to join this group! I just found out on Saturday that I am expecting. I am due May 21st! I am so excited! This will be my second child.
> 
> Right now I am almost 5 weeks and my biggest symptom is a heavy feeling in my lower abdomen and pretty much 24/7 light cramping. Anyone else?
> 
> I am looking forward to getting to know you ladies and sharing our journey's together. :flower: :)
> 
> I had cramping weeks 4 and 5 a lot, but now only every now and then. Major food aversions now, hard getting anything down, let alne anything healthy. Anyone have any ideas or healthy food they are able to get down/keep down?Click to expand...

I had cramping with all of mine including this one. 

I have had terrible nausea since being on progesterone and bananas and apples have really helped. Well.... Not helped but at least tastes ok. Oddly enough I've found that exercising helps with MS symptoms.


----------



## atx614

I need energy to exercise, lol. I have even taking a walk with my lo oe in the stroller everyday though. Fresh air is lovely. Have to do it in the evening or early though cause its still soooo hot.


----------



## curiousowl

Leikela said:


> Hi Everyone! I am excited to join this group! I just found out on Saturday that I am expecting. I am due May 21st! I am so excited! This will be my second child.
> 
> Right now I am almost 5 weeks and my biggest symptom is a heavy feeling in my lower abdomen and pretty much 24/7 light cramping. Anyone else?
> 
> I am looking forward to getting to know you ladies and sharing our journey's together. :flower: :)


Definitely. I've had cramping to some degree most days since getting my BFP.


----------



## Kiss08

atx614 said:


> I need energy to exercise, lol. I have even taking a walk with my lo oe in the stroller everyday though. Fresh air is lovely. Have to do it in the evening or early though cause its still soooo hot.

I am committed to working out this pregnancy! I gained way too much first time (44 pounds) and am now 10 pounds under my pre-pregnancy weight from my last pregnancy so I do NOT want to gain a bunch of weight again!!! I just finished the alpha round of T25 and was planning to start beta this week. I think I still will but will modify for low impact. Doing it 2-3 times/week.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I too workout doing step aerobics 5 days a week but Ive taken a break just until I go to my first prenatal appt and I get the Dr OK. Im just coo-coo:wacko: like that and need confirmation before I go hopping up and down on a step. I also heard that my heart rate shouldnt go above 140 ???


----------



## whattoexpect

Had to jump in here with a thought about exercise.

I am not your dr, so please don't take my advice over theirs :)

I am a fitness instructor and teach RPM (spinning) and pump (with weights)
at least 4-5 days per week....

There is no reason to stop doing any activity that you were previously doing unless you are feeling faint or unwell during the exercise.

There are modifications that can be made for everything and if you take classes please let your instructor know so they can help you with them - these modifications are more for 2nd and 3rd trimester. Such as not lying flat on your back etc...

Most importantly please listen to your body. If you are exercising make sure you are getting enough water we need much more water when pregnant and especially pregnant and sweating!

With my daughter I taught spin until well into my 6th month when her position made it uncomfortable for me to teach (I know other instructors that literally taught until the day they delivered) I taught pump into my 8th month - yes I had to decrease my weights and as I got bigger had to maneuver the bar around my belly, but I felt fine until then. When I was getting really big I didn't feel like I could properly lead the class with all the modifications that I had to make on stage :)

Staying or getting active is the best thing you can do for your pregnancy/delivery and after.

Healthy and Happy 9mos ladies :hugs:


----------



## Phantom710

Not quite 4 weeks and I'm so exhausted it's insane. I'm also eating everything in site. If it isn't twins again, I'll eat my hat. 

For my sake though, I really hope I'll be eating my hat. ROFL. 

How are all of you feeling? What are your "symptoms"?


----------



## whattoexpect

Hi Phantom!

I silently stalked your surro journey with the twins and am doing the same this round.

What you are doing is truly amazing. Congrats on the BFP the IP sound over the moon. Can't wait to see your Betas :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had my scan today, I'm not further along as I thought I might possibly be.

They only did an abdominal scan which I was disappointed about but we did see a sac and I believe we would have seen more if they did an internal. They did a beta and my HCG level is at 3,604 which is spot on for somewhere between 5 & 6 weeks.

I go back in on Thursday for another beta and I'm going to try get an internal scan! I believe we would have seen fetal pole if they did an internal.


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Hi ladies!

Due in May, not sure when as waiting for a scan next week. Had some cramping and bleeding over the weekend which resulted me being hospitalized and now because I am still slightly bleeding I need to go back for another scan next Thursday. HCG was 2399 on Sunday afternoon.

Have a 2 year old son from a previous relationship.

Fingers crossed baby sticks. Had a MC in March this year :(

HIYA!


----------



## Leikela

mummy2o said:


> I'm a day ahead of you Leikela, but more or less just light cramping and I'm tired all the time. I've also seem to have a never ending cold, which is getting me down, but oh well.

Glad to hear the cramping is normal! I don't remember it this much with my last pregnancy. And I started cold symptoms today. Runny nose and sneezing. Yikes! 



atx614 said:


> I had cramping weeks 4 and 5 a lot, but now only every now and then. Major food aversions now, hard getting anything down, let alne anything healthy. Anyone have any ideas or healthy food they are able to get down/keep down?

I don't have symptoms yet but didn't get them until Week 7 last time around. I had food adversions big time and the smell of cooking meat would literally make me sick! LOL Have you tried making a shake? You could use Greek yogurt, almond milk or skim and any fruit of your choice. Delicious and nutritious! I hope you feel better!



curiousowl said:


> Definitely. I've had cramping to some degree most days since getting my BFP.

Glad to know I am not alone! :)



whattoexpect said:


> Had to jump in here with a thought about exercise.
> 
> I am not your dr, so please don't take my advice over theirs :)
> 
> I am a fitness instructor and teach RPM (spinning) and pump (with weights)
> at least 4-5 days per week....
> 
> There is no reason to stop doing any activity that you were previously doing unless you are feeling faint or unwell during the exercise.
> 
> There are modifications that can be made for everything and if you take classes please let your instructor know so they can help you with them - these modifications are more for 2nd and 3rd trimester. Such as not lying flat on your back etc...
> 
> Most importantly please listen to your body. If you are exercising make sure you are getting enough water we need much more water when pregnant and especially pregnant and sweating!
> 
> With my daughter I taught spin until well into my 6th month when her position made it uncomfortable for me to teach (I know other instructors that literally taught until the day they delivered) I taught pump into my 8th month - yes I had to decrease my weights and as I got bigger had to maneuver the bar around my belly, but I felt fine until then. When I was getting really big I didn't feel like I could properly lead the class with all the modifications that I had to make on stage :)
> 
> Staying or getting active is the best thing you can do for your pregnancy/delivery and after.
> 
> Healthy and Happy 9mos ladies :hugs:

Thanks for posting this! I am a huge Les Mills fan and I do Body Combat, Attack, CXWORX and Pump. I actually completed a Triathlon last Sunday before I knew I was actually pregnant. I plan on keeping up with my regular routine and will probably go jogging tonight. My heart rate is usually in the 150 range when I go moderately. I will probably just keep it moderate for now. I think no more situps, etc after 10 weeks, correct?


----------



## Preggos

May baby here, my 2nd pregnancy...due May 19th ;)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Leikela

Welcome and congrats Preggos!  :)


----------



## whattoexpect

Hi Leikela,

I am going to post a like directly from Les Mills with regards to pregnancy and excercise, hopefully you are able to access it. Basically it says pretty much the same as I did above (its where I got my info) and doesn't mention anything specifically about heart rate - more just how you are feeling and in regards to crunches they advise not to do activities where you are lying flat on your back after the first tri, but Diana gives some examples of how to modify lying down. They even say cx is ok to continue through pregnancy. Obviously as long as you are comfortable doing so. Your instructor will be able to give you more personalized info if you need. 

Hope this helps.

https://www.lesmills.com/knowledge/pregnancy/
https://www.lesmills.com/knowledge/pregnancy/being-active-during-pregnancy-enough-or-not-enough/


----------



## Kazy

Thanks whattoexoect! I appreciate the info because you hear so many different things. I have done quite a bit of research on exercising while pregnant because I gained way too much with my 2nd. I am a runner (not fast at all but I find it keeps me in shape). I am currently running 15 or so miles per week and my dr said its fine. I was a bit nervous earlier because of my loss but I ran with my daughter with no issues til about 24 weeks. And I've heard that heart rate varies so much from person to person that it's not a good indicator. 
Anyway, I think our bodies do a good job of making us slow down because we are tired and telling us when we need to stop.


----------



## Leikela

whattoexpect said:


> Hi Leikela,
> 
> I am going to post a like directly from Les Mills with regards to pregnancy and excercise, hopefully you are able to access it. Basically it says pretty much the same as I did above (its where I got my info) and doesn't mention anything specifically about heart rate - more just how you are feeling and in regards to crunches they advise not to do activities where you are lying flat on your back after the first tri, but Diana gives some examples of how to modify lying down. They even say cx is ok to continue through pregnancy. Obviously as long as you are comfortable doing so. Your instructor will be able to give you more personalized info if you need.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> https://www.lesmills.com/knowledge/pregnancy/
> https://www.lesmills.com/knowledge/pregnancy/being-active-during-pregnancy-enough-or-not-enough/

Thanks so much for those articles! :)


----------



## curiousowl

whattoexpect said:


> Hi Leikela,
> 
> I am going to post a like directly from Les Mills with regards to pregnancy and excercise, hopefully you are able to access it. Basically it says pretty much the same as I did above (its where I got my info) and doesn't mention anything specifically about heart rate - more just how you are feeling and in regards to crunches they advise not to do activities where you are lying flat on your back after the first tri, but Diana gives some examples of how to modify lying down. They even say cx is ok to continue through pregnancy. Obviously as long as you are comfortable doing so. Your instructor will be able to give you more personalized info if you need.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> https://www.lesmills.com/knowledge/pregnancy/
> https://www.lesmills.com/knowledge/pregnancy/being-active-during-pregnancy-enough-or-not-enough/

That was super helpful, thank you! I do Body Pump and have been wondering about it.


----------



## misspriss

I'm joining, I got my definite BFP this AM (got a squinter yesterday). EDD is 29th of May, 2015. I hope this one sticks, I had an early loss in June.


----------



## Leikela

Congrats MissPriss! :)


----------



## THart

Well today was the first day I struggled with my pills. As soon as I started to swallow I was gagging and in the bathroom bringing it back up :( hopefully it will be my only trip to bathroom. I didn't have MS with my first so I was hoping to avoid it this time too.


----------



## juicycouture

Hi everyone!!
Hope you dont mind if i join in!!
Im 6w+4 due on may 8th!

First scan in 9 days due to early MC previously so looking forward to seeing my little pea!!! 

Congrats to you all!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mintastic

Welcome new people.
Praying for sticky beans for all of us!

And misspriss! Yay! I have seen you around on a lot of threads I follow. So happy for you!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hey everyone! its been a little bit since I've been to this thread :) So here's my update.. My ultrasound is about a week out now! (on the 24th) So excited to get an "official" due date! I have also booked a Gender scan for November 14th :) I am really hoping to do a gender reveal cake this time around. We have also decided on our baby names, Jett Greyson for a boy (I don't TOTALLY love this one but it was more of a compromise.. I still like Liam but Hubby was dead set on Jett as a first name and I don't think Jett Liam flows as good as Liam Jett..) 

For a girl we've decided on Cora Lilly :)


----------



## Rachelle351

Okay, edited first page. Please go through and let me know if I missed anyone. I've been working like crazy lately. I have 43 hours this week. Ugh. today and tomorrow are my 12 hour days. 

Just like last time, my nausea has hit me at 7 weeks. I could barely eat my lunch yesterday at work. I felt very sick. No throwing up, just nausea. So at least I know I'm still growing a bean. I was starting to doubt that i was still pregnant (you know the same old same old paranoid) cause I wasn't having any symptoms besides being tired. My husband is really good at figuring our sex of babies. he figured out my past bump buddies and our little girl. He says boy. And I've wanting hot dogs like crazy and my best friend says boy too. And I wasn't this tired with Danica, everyone keeps saying boy. 

As for names we have Dominic Joesph (after my father in law Joe) 
and Delanie we are still trying to figure out a middle name since Danica Jean got named after my sister, my niece, my grandma, my mother in law, and my husbands grandma (all middle named Jean except my Grandma whose first name was Jean ---we have A LOT of Jean's in our family hahaha) I kinda like Delaney Anne, but my husband doesnt like it. (have you noticed the D theme yet?..husbands name is David..so we are going with all d names) 

Where is everyone from? Good ol' Washington state here!

Good night!


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Morning ladies!

Well i did my last cb digi today and I was expecting it to still say 2-3 or worse 1-2 because of the bleeding, but it said 3+ which I am really pleased about  that must be a good indication that the hormone is going up and not down.

Bleeding has now gone to a brownish blood, although I am still getting it every morning it's still better then fresh blood.

I'm still trying not to get my hopes up in case the scan next week says anything otherwise.

Just wondering if any of you ladies experience period type pains in early pregnancy? So far that's the only symptom I have... :-(


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Never mind just started bleeding again :-(


----------



## THart

Xx I'm sorry steffy. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Mintastic

So sorry steffy.
I forget, have you been to the hospital about it? My bff had lots of bleeding in her first pregnancy but they gave her progesterone suppositories and it helped (her son is now six).


----------



## Eline

Fx steffy! 

I'm impressed so many of you have names already! 

Afm- I'm 5 weeks today and not having any symptoms any more. Though it worries me I do feel better thn last week.


----------



## MrsMandy

Sending positive thoughts Steffy xx


----------



## zebbed89

Im very tentatively stepping in I tested positive yesterday but period is only due today. 2nd baby for me my first is 3 and just started pre school! I should be due around the 27th of may! X


----------



## curiousowl

Ugh, 6 weeks today and morning sickness has really kicked it up another notch. Previously once I had some crackers I was fine but I'm sitting at my desk at work wearing my sea bands (which helped some) and am really trying not to puke.


----------



## misspriss

Rachelle351 said:


> Okay, edited first page. Please go through and let me know if I missed anyone. I've been working like crazy lately. I have 43 hours this week. Ugh. today and tomorrow are my 12 hour days.
> 
> Just like last time, my nausea has hit me at 7 weeks. I could barely eat my lunch yesterday at work. I felt very sick. No throwing up, just nausea. So at least I know I'm still growing a bean. I was starting to doubt that i was still pregnant (you know the same old same old paranoid) cause I wasn't having any symptoms besides being tired. My husband is really good at figuring our sex of babies. he figured out my past bump buddies and our little girl. He says boy. And I've wanting hot dogs like crazy and my best friend says boy too. And I wasn't this tired with Danica, everyone keeps saying boy.
> 
> As for names we have Dominic Joesph (after my father in law Joe)
> and Delanie we are still trying to figure out a middle name since Danica Jean got named after my sister, my niece, my grandma, my mother in law, and my husbands grandma (all middle named Jean except my Grandma whose first name was Jean ---we have A LOT of Jean's in our family hahaha) I kinda like Delaney Anne, but my husband doesnt like it. (have you noticed the D theme yet?..husbands name is David..so we are going with all d names)
> 
> Where is everyone from? Good ol' Washington state here!
> 
> Good night!

That reminded me, I craved hot dogs like mad with DS...and he was a boy :haha:


----------



## xxsteffyxx

Had a blood test and hcg went from 2399 on Sunday to 3032 today. Not good news, preparing to start bleeding heavy again. Looks like I'm out


----------



## Kiss08

Rachelle351 said:


> Okay, edited first page. Please go through and let me know if I missed anyone.

I'm due May 24th. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Rachelle I think you may have missed me. I'm due May 25 according to lmp but a few days later according to ovulation. I go to see my doctor for the first time tomorrow but I think I'm only about 4 weeks. I've had two sets of bloodwork done and my hCG is rising normally so far, and my progesterone level is good. I'm still worrying a lot and not feeling very pregnant at all. Hopefully this one sticks!


----------



## misspriss

Rachelle351 said:


> Okay, edited first page. Please go through and let me know if I missed anyone. I've been working like crazy lately. I have 43 hours this week. Ugh. today and tomorrow are my 12 hour days.
> 
> ...
> 
> Where is everyone from? Good ol' Washington state here!
> 
> Good night!

Next time you are updating, I'm the 29th. Don't stress about it though I know you are busy!

I'm from Arkansas


----------



## mrskcbrown

xxsteffyxx said:


> Had a blood test and hcg went from 2399 on Sunday to 3032 today. Not good news, preparing to start bleeding heavy again. Looks like I'm out

Steffy, I hope not. I am praying for you and wishing you the best!! Dont give up hope.:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rachelle351 said:


> Okay, edited first page. Please go through and let me know if I missed anyone. I've been working like crazy lately. I have 43 hours this week. Ugh. today and tomorrow are my 12 hour days.
> 
> Just like last time, my nausea has hit me at 7 weeks. I could barely eat my lunch yesterday at work. I felt very sick. No throwing up, just nausea. So at least I know I'm still growing a bean. I was starting to doubt that i was still pregnant (you know the same old same old paranoid) cause I wasn't having any symptoms besides being tired. My husband is really good at figuring our sex of babies. he figured out my past bump buddies and our little girl. He says boy. And I've wanting hot dogs like crazy and my best friend says boy too. And I wasn't this tired with Danica, everyone keeps saying boy.
> 
> As for names we have Dominic Joesph (after my father in law Joe)
> and Delanie we are still trying to figure out a middle name since Danica Jean got named after my sister, my niece, my grandma, my mother in law, and my husbands grandma (all middle named Jean except my Grandma whose first name was Jean ---we have A LOT of Jean's in our family hahaha) I kinda like Delaney Anne, but my husband doesnt like it. (have you noticed the D theme yet?..husbands name is David..so we are going with all d names)
> 
> Where is everyone from? Good ol' Washington state here!
> 
> Good night!

I am from Chicago but have been living in Southaven, MS the past 8 years. We have not picked out names yet. Im just hoping for good news next week on my ultrasound and then after that ill be able to think past the day!!!:wacko: I too wasnt having many symptoms but these boobies keep reminding me that there is a bean in there. Im sad for a friend who found out earlier last week she was preggo with first and it turned out to be a chemical yesterday. Please pray for her. TTC is very stressful for her and hubby.

Thanks xoxo


----------



## RubysMommy

Welcome to all the new ladies! Fingers crossed for you steffy. 

I'm from Minnesota. My brother is getting married this weekend and I've been so busy getting things ready for it. My future SIL is pregnant and due march 29. We are still keeping ours a secret so far besides telling my mom and 1 sister. I am exhausted and have ms, so I'm ready for this wedding to be over so I can relax!


----------



## atx614

Steffy, fed for you! Numbers still going up!

I am from Austin, tx. 


Rubysmommy, my brother got married last weekend and it was beautiful, but super stressful as we hadn't tod anyone at the time. Ended up having to tell my mom cause I wasn't feeling well. You can do it, one more week!


----------



## Kazy

Any advice on when to tell our other kids? I told them immediately with our last
Pregnancy but ended in loss. My two year old always says "mommy baby died" every time we see a baby. It doesn't bother me but is really awkward depending on who we are talking to! And my boys were upset about it. I know we can't keep all bad things from them but I don't want to put them through unnecessary pain. Any suggestions?


----------



## misspriss

Well, I've already told DS, but at 18 months and still fairly non-verbal, he just takes it in like everything else....It would be different if he were older though!


----------



## curiousowl

Sending positive thoughts your way steffy. So sorry you're going through this.


----------



## kategirl

misspriss said:


> Well, I've already told DS, but at 18 months and still fairly non-verbal, he just takes it in like everything else....It would be different if he were older though!

Haha, same here! Told daughter she was going to be a big sister and then lost it two days later, but at 18 months she obviously didn't know or care... same thing now at 19 months! Though I did tell her there's a baby in my tummy and she pointed at my stomach and said "baybee". So sweet, especially since she is behind on her words. :)


----------



## misspriss

kategirl said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> Well, I've already told DS, but at 18 months and still fairly non-verbal, he just takes it in like everything else....It would be different if he were older though!
> 
> Haha, same here! Told daughter she was going to be a big sister and then lost it two days later, but at 18 months she obviously didn't know or care... same thing now at 19 months! Though I did tell her there's a baby in my tummy and she pointed at my stomach and said "baybee". So sweet, especially since she is behind on her words. :)Click to expand...

Yeah DS doesn't use a lot of words yet, but he seems to understand a lot. I told DS when we had our loss in June too, but he was even smaller then :wacko:


----------



## mummy2o

I didn't tell DS and he's 7. He has autism so more like an over grown toddler and doesn't understand. We told his sister but she's 6 months and probably thinking, but I'm the baby, mummy doesn't need another.

Anyway with DS we finally told him about his sister about 2 weeks before she came as we started moving all her baby things out. So he was like that's baby swing, baby bed, baby car seat etc for everything he saw. This was enough time frame for him to adjust. 9 months feels long to us, it's more or less and eternity for a toddler!

Eline: Don't worry about feeling fine. I'm 5w also and feel great, the only issue I have is I'm in bed by 10.


----------



## taztap

Hi ladies. Thought I might join here. Am 5 weeks today. Had first scan yesterday and saw the sac next scan in 3 weeks. Still a bit nervous after a blighted ovum in June. Been feeling crazy exhausted.. And super quesy from yesterday.. Due date is 20 may..


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Can you put me on the front page for May 12th. That will probably change but for now I'm going with May 12th :)


----------



## Mintastic

I am from New York City.
More Americans here than I was expecting considering so many BnB members are from the UK.
We are telling my MIL and BIL tomorrow. Feeling weirdly nervous about it!


----------



## misspriss

Mintastic said:


> I am from New York City.
> More Americans here than I was expecting considering so many BnB members are from the UK.
> We are telling my MIL and BIL tomorrow. Feeling weirdly nervous about it!

I know, right? I'm surprised by all the Americans too. 

We're holding off on telling the MIL. Literally the day before yesterday she told DH that he shouldn't be having any more kids yet, that he can't handle it. :growlmad: So we just aren't going to tell her until it becomes obvious. With that attitude, there is no reason for her to share in the joy of our new baby.

Granted, she watches DS while we work (and couldn't handle two, but that's beside the point, we will do something else like me SAH), DH has taken a new job with a rougher schedule for her, and FIL has thrown his back out and is having a lot of trouble working, she got attacked by some hornets that day and is allergic....BUT she has said that to him before, and to me. I think she said it yesterday because I have had HPT boxes in the trash....she may suspect something anyway.


----------



## Mintastic

Misspriss - that's unfortunate. I hope that if it is made clear to her that she won't be expected to watch both that she will be happy for you!


----------



## mummy2o

I don't know. March 14 babies made a facebook page and I think it was split pretty even with American's/UK, we also have a few from other countries also. Its still pretty fun to see how different the treatment differs place to place.


----------



## misspriss

Mintastic said:


> Misspriss - that's unfortunate. I hope that if it is made clear to her that she won't be expected to watch both that she will be happy for you!

It's been made clear, she just can't see it. Right now, where we are at, we can't afford for me to stay home (or we would already). But DH is graduating in a few months, and that will give him 4-5 months with his degree to find a job. He and I have full faith that he will find a job adequate to support the family. MIL can't see that, or she doesn't have faith.


----------



## misspriss

mummy2o said:


> I don't know. March 14 babies made a facebook page and I think it was split pretty even with American's/UK, we also have a few from other countries also. Its still pretty fun to see how different the treatment differs place to place.

It may be the time difference, I think it's later in the evening now in the UK, or maybe even night? I forget. There will probably be a swarm of UK'ers while I'm asleep...


----------



## Phantom710

We have our first blood draw on Sunday and we're supposed to get the results back same day! Anxious to see the number!!


----------



## Kiss08

Is there any interest on forming a secret Facebook group as well? Bnb doesn't work great on my phone but I'm always on Facebook!


----------



## THart

Lots of Americans! I'm from New Brunswick, Canada myself! 

Sorry to hear about your MIL attitude misspriss. I haven't had anyone tell me that I can handle a second, but my nan has said we should be thinking about yet ad there should be more space between them and wait for next year. Hopefully your MIL comes around.


----------



## misspriss

Although I cruise BnB all day, for some reason I don't feel very comfortable on facebook at work so...I probably wouldn't be on it...


----------



## misspriss

THart said:


> Lots of Americans! I'm from New Brunswick, Canada myself!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your MIL attitude misspriss. I haven't had anyone tell me that I can handle a second, but my nan has said we should be thinking about yet ad there should be more space between them and wait for next year. Hopefully your MIL comes around.

She hasn't said particularly *I* can't handle it, she doesn't think DH can handle it. She has only had the gall to say it to my face (well, actually on the phone) once. But apparently she tells DH often. I'm sure she'll come around when we tell her, but I really don't think she deserves to know before anyone else the way she acted. With DS, she was one of the first people we told. I frankly would love it if she was the last person to find out this time...but that's just my hormones talking.

I'm not particularly eager to tell my dad either, he seemed excited about DS, but I can count on one hand the number of times he has seen DS since he was born (and he's 18 months now!). He just seems too occupied with other things.

Also, she only ever had one kid. I came from a family of 3 kids. Which one of us do you think knows better about more than 1 kid? Also, I grew up in a SAHM household, I know it is doable on a lower salary. She and FIL both worked when DH was a kid, and he was one of those "want for nothing" only children - every game system, every musical instrument, etc. I think she has a misconstrued idea about what is necessary to raise a child.


----------



## NinaL

+1 for the UK side here :thumbup:


----------



## MrsMandy

Hey - I'm a UK-er!! :wave: it is funny how things are different!

To those being told to wait by family, - sod em! 
Hubby's gran told us we weren't allowed to have children till she had died (she's very morbid always talking about this!!) because she didn't want to be great grandmother!! Oh well, guess she lucked out on that one!! :haha:


----------



## NinaL

MrsMandy said:


> Hey - I'm a UK-er!! :wave: it is funny how things are different!
> 
> To those being told to wait by family, - sod em!
> Hubby's gran told us we weren't allowed to have children till she had died (she's very morbid always talking about this!!) because she didn't want to be great grandmother!! Oh well, guess she lucked out on that one!! :haha:

Haha. That made me smile :)

I am definitely not under any pressure from my family to wait, though I sympathise with those of you that are. My mum has been asking when she is getting grandkids since 5 minutes after I met my husband...... 9 years ago ;)


----------



## sigh

Hi Ladies! Can I join you? I just got a due date of May 7th :)


----------



## VGirl

I'm from Vancouver, Canada. We have some weird medical quirks here - for example, they won't tell you a gender till 25 weeks so there won't be any abortions for girls (like who is that crazy?)
We are not telling our families until we are out of the first trimester. His mother is wonderful but her health is not great and if we had a loss it would devastate her. My family is just generally unsupportive and self-centered. Also, our loss made extra careful. Last time we ended up consoling people after I miscarried. This time we sort of keep it quiet and not getting our hopes too high.


----------



## THart

VGirl said:


> I'm from Vancouver, Canada. We have some weird medical quirks here - for example, they won't tell you a gender till 25 weeks so there won't be any abortions for girls (like who is that crazy?)

That is ridiculous! We get our u/s at 18-20 for gender. I can't even stand the thought of someone aborting due to gender :(


----------



## ImSoTired

sigh said:


> Hi Ladies! Can I join you? I just got a due date of May 7th :)

Hi Sigh! If my bean sticks I'll be due the 25th! I hope you are well. Good to see you in a pregnancy group again! :flower:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Rachelle I envy you. I LOVE washington and have tried soooo hard to get my husband to move there! He refuses to leave Phoenix even though I have a medical condition that makes the heat here unsafe for me in the summer (so half the year practically lol). Would love to move to Spokane area.


----------



## Kiss08

Ohio, here!


----------



## ImSoTired

Pennsylvania here


----------



## Suz_Q

HI!
I am a late arriver. I just got my BFP on Monday morning. This will be #5 for us, and a big surprise!

I already have 4 boys, so I am really hoping this is our little girl :baby:

I am from Wyoming, and am 36 years old. I can't wait to get to know all of you!
 



Attached Files:







Picture0915140836_1 (2).jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 0


----------



## THart

Suz_Q said:


> HI!
> I am a late arriver. I just got my BFP on Monday morning. This will be #5 for us, and a big surprise!
> 
> I already have 4 boys, so I am really hoping this is our little girl :baby:
> 
> I am from Wyoming, and am 36 years old. I can't wait to get to know all of you!

Congrats! For the past year I have wanted to go to Wyoming. A girl who was hump buddy from here lives there and her pics of the mountains they hike look beautiful!


----------



## Kazy

Kiss I'm from Ohion too!


----------



## Kiss08

Kazy said:


> Kiss I'm from Ohion too!

I'm in cincinnati now but from near lima.


----------



## Suz_Q

THart said:


> Congrats! For the past year I have wanted to go to Wyoming. A girl who was hump buddy from here lives there and her pics of the mountains they hike look beautiful!

Yes, the mountains are my favorite part of Wyoming. I grew up here, and we love camping, fishing, and hunting...just being outside! In fact, I am *supposed* to be going hunting next month...hopefully I will feel up to it!


----------



## mummy2o

I'm Bristol, UK here. I do not sound like a pirate/farmer as I wasn't raised here.


----------



## taztap

Gosh and I am from very far away in South Africa


----------



## zebbed89

Shropshire uk here! X


----------



## Rachelle351

SJDsMommy said:


> Rachelle I envy you. I LOVE washington and have tried soooo hard to get my husband to move there! He refuses to leave Phoenix even though I have a medical condition that makes the heat here unsafe for me in the summer (so half the year practically lol). Would love to move to Spokane area.


If its the heat that you don't like about phoenix, than i promise spokane isnt the place to be during the summer. You'd want to be west of the mountains. for the most part, our summers are mild (except this summer...it was sort of freakishly hot) I was born in Kennewick and raised (from the age of 2) in Tacoma (about 45 minutes south of Seattle). We were stationed in kaiserslautern, Germany at one point, and the weather was EXACTLY the same. Then Kansas, which I couldn't stand because of the heat. 

I've corrected mistakes and added people 

we are waiting until our first u/s to tell family. Ive told a couple of friends, but waiting on that. My in laws never wanted kids at all (something I refuse to disclose to my husband EVER) and when we told them we were pregnant with dani, they weren't too please. In fact we told them on christmas with my family their too. They felt we should have told them in private (making it ABOUT them, and not their first grandchild ugh) They are good grandparents, but they act so uninterested sometimes. I'm scared to tell them about this baby. I dont want to be there for that conversation. 

I dont know how my family will react. I think good, but I'm not sure. Specially since two babies (mine and my sisters) were born last year, and then my sister got pregnant again when my nephew was 7 months. niece was born this year, and I'll have one next year. My poor dad and his 7 grandchildren. hes a good grandpa tho. 

Okay, i'm off to bed. I just worked 24 hours in a 48 hour period. I'm exhausted.


----------



## Eline

I'm a central European girl :) 

We immediately told our families and they are over the Moon. I just have to tell my girlfriends, we haven't got together since last week and I just need their input the most. I do worry about one friend who will be the only one left without kids, Ifear she might feel left out...


----------



## Picksbaby

My post don't seam to get added


----------



## Picksbaby

Try again 3rd time lucky.

Another one from the uk here!! I'm in hertfordshire not to far from London.

Well I had my scan yesterday and don't really know what to think... The women said that all looks well but time will tell if it is a viable pregnancy. Baby has implanted nice and high. I also ovulated from my left ovary. Baby is measuring at 5weeks. We only saw the gestational sack no yolk sack or heartbeat. I've got another scan on the 1st October. 

What worries me is I thought I was 5weeks 4days? And if I was 5weeks how did I find out when I did it would of made me 2weeks 6days when I had my first bfp...

Anyone think I should ask for follow up bloods?


----------



## THart

Baby's grow really different in thr.beginning. Your initial date is more than likely correct and baby is just behind a.bit (which is nothing to worry about) of they rescinded next week you could be ensuring ahead because it change just like that. This.early in the game the ultrasound can only.give them a rough.estimate.


----------



## Picksbaby

I can't help but think something is wrong....

My other half keeps telling me to relax and wait till the 1st


----------



## mummy2o

With DD I had an early scan and at 6 weeks could only see a sac. At 9 weeks there was a nice healthy baby growing. She's given us many scares though as she made me bleed on and off until week 14.

This time it feels like another boy as I haven't had any morning sickness. My guesses where right last time and this just feels like a boy.


----------



## Picksbaby

I've got no pregnancy symptoms at all? I'm really worried about this pregnancy and would like a symptom to hit me just so I know things are progressing. I can't help but be anxious at the moment


----------



## atx614

I had no symptoms with my daughter. I didn't even find out I was pregnant with her until I took a test around 10 weeks. My cycles were a little longer and I thoughts had a light period, turned out to be implantation bleeding. She is happy and healthy and almost a year. No symptoms don't mean anything! Everyone and every pregnancy is different. She also measured behind the whole pregnancy and was born small at 38 weeks. I just make small babies doc said. I wouldn't worry, it is good they saw the sac!


----------



## atx614

Thisis my 2nd pregnancy, and I have felt it from the beginning, unlike my last. I feel a lot of pulling and cramping and stretching. Last night on my right side while getting up it felt like I almost tore a muscle. I feel worried, but I hear with your 2nd you can feel the stretching more. Anyone else finding this true on their 2nd pregnancy?

Also nauseated this time around, where I had none with my daughter.


----------



## sigh

Picksbaby - I am going through something a little similar (read this if you'd like: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...er/2228567-5w-instead-7w-really-confused.html). I should be 8+5 weeks based on my LMP but it turns out I'm only 7 weeks, which puts my BFP at 2 w 6 d (Aug 20th). Makes NO sense whatsoever but I had a follow up scan this week and the baby is growing properly. Have you had your levels checked? My HCG was 25000 at 5+5 which is CRAZY high, and yet I also have no symptoms (started getting a tired the last few days but that's about it). Listen to your OH!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm also from the UK :)

I've had my second set of blood today I'm still waiting on a phone call with the results.


----------



## Curlymikes

Its great to see everyone here! I am still freaking out about everything. We live on a REALLY bumpy road. Its like off roading. I obviously have to go on it. My husband drives really slow but i still get really bumped and jostled. Last night was really bad because it had just poured and as it bumped i felt cramping. I woke up this morning scared to death that i killed my baby last night. I havent had any cramping bleeding since. 

I am trying to reassure myself and not go crazy but its so hard.


----------



## THart

Got my U/S in under 2 hours and drinking this water down at a fast pace is making me horrible! :(


----------



## atx614

Thart, good luck on your u/s! That is so exciting!

Drinking lots of water fast makes me sick now too...ugh.


----------



## mrskcbrown

We havent told many people either but probably will after the scan next week, I guess. I really wouldnt care who is or isnt excited about me having a baby. This is my life and if me and my husband want to have 10 babies, then its simply none of their business. Enjoy your pregnancies ladies and dont sweat the small stuff, because its all small stuff!


----------



## Leikela

atx614 said:


> Thisis my 2nd pregnancy, and I have felt it from the beginning, unlike my last. I feel a lot of pulling and cramping and stretching. Last night on my right side while getting up it felt like I almost tore a muscle. I feel worried, but I hear with your 2nd you can feel the stretching more. Anyone else finding this true on their 2nd pregnancy?
> 
> Also nauseated this time around, where I had none with my daughter.

This is my 2nd pregnancy and I feel the stretches, pulls and cramps a lot more this time around! I also get the sensation that I have torn something if I stretch is certain positions. I think the uterus is more pliable after being stretched out already for the first time around so we feel it a lot more. I am sure all is fine! :)


----------



## Kazy

Picks- I had zero symptoms with my first two. I wasn't even overly tired. I actually traveled to India like 6-9 weeks. Smells didn't bother me, time change didn't bother me, it was like nothing had changed. With my daughter I had a lot but it ended around 9 weeks which scared me at the time but everything was fine. And actually I had the most symptoms of nausea and fatigue with my MC. So they really are all different. I know it's hard not to analyze it all. Even with my multiple experiences I am still having to talk myself out of worrying all the time!
Curly- don't worry about the bumpy road. I am a runner and ran with my daughter and actually ran 8 miles this morning. That most likely jostles around more than your road and all is fine. Cramps are really normal. 
I think the ligament pain must get worse each pregnancy. Mine is pretty bad this time around. It's hard to remember if this is worse than my last but for sure worse than my first two. 
I seriously cannot wait until my scan next week. It's kind of driving me crazy.


----------



## MrsMandy

Leikela said:


> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> Thisis my 2nd pregnancy, and I have felt it from the beginning, unlike my last. I feel a lot of pulling and cramping and stretching. Last night on my right side while getting up it felt like I almost tore a muscle. I feel worried, but I hear with your 2nd you can feel the stretching more. Anyone else finding this true on their 2nd pregnancy?
> 
> Also nauseated this time around, where I had none with my daughter.
> 
> This is my 2nd pregnancy and I feel the stretches, pulls and cramps a lot more this time around! I also get the sensation that I have torn something if I stretch is certain positions. I think the uterus is more pliable after being stretched out already for the first time around so we feel it a lot more. I am sure all is fine! :)Click to expand...

This is my first and I have had so much cramping and pulling!! (No bleeding though so not concerned) if it gets worse with a second.....&#128549;
I was almost in tears one day a couple weeks ago it was so uncomfortable!


----------



## THart

U/S was wonderful :) measuring exactly on. Little baby is 1.38cm and has hb of 155.


----------



## Phantom710

So jealous of all of your ultrasounds. I probably won;t have one until the 1st week of October. I do have my blood draw on Sunday, so that's something! Haha.


----------



## mummy2o

Phantom710 said:


> So jealous of all of your ultrasounds. I probably won;t have one until the 1st week of October. I do have my blood draw on Sunday, so that's something! Haha.

I won't get one until November the 6th I've worked it out as. On the plus side mine and OH's birthday's are around then so counting it as an early birthday present.


----------



## Kiss08

My first appt is Oct 22. Don't know if they'll do an u/s or not. If not then, then I'll get one at my appt four weeks later.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've gotten my blood results back and they are 7,395!

They have gone from 3,604 to 7,395 in 48 hours. So my numbers are looking positive!.

I'm getting my second scan on Tuesday 23rd let's hope we get a better picture of everything then.


----------



## Picksbaby

xMissxZoiex said:


> I've gotten my blood results back and they are 7,395!
> 
> They have gone from 3,604 to 7,395 in 48 hours. So my numbers are looking positive!.
> 
> I'm getting my second scan on Tuesday 23rd let's hope we get a better picture of everything then.

Your bloods are looking great!


----------



## Picksbaby

Does anyone think it would be worth me getting bloods done now? I'm really worried


----------



## ImSoTired

We haven't told family yet though I have a sneaking suspicion my MIL knows and I told 2 of my friends. It's way too early as I just had a loss in July. We didn't tell anyone then either but we did tell a few when we lost it.

I am having NO symptoms whatsoever. Maybe a bit drowsy but I'm also not sleeping too great. I'm not even really feeling much cramping or stretching as you all are. I'm finding it really difficult to stay positive but overall I'm hoping for a good outcome. 

I had a doctors appt today, mostly family history and order more blood work, etc. My ultrasound is Oct 2nd, which happens to be our anniversary, but the doctor doesn't expect to see much and expects another ultrasound two or so weeks after that. He seems to be optimistic so far and is encouraging me to be as well. Fingers crossed! 

I hope you are all well!


----------



## Tibbymomma

Had our first ultrasound a few days ago at 6w1d and saw our little sweet pea (see avatar) and his/her heartbeat! Can't wait for the next ultrasound in 4 weeks to see him/her again! :)


----------



## yazzy

Hey lovely ladies,

Wishing you all healthy and happy pregnancies...unfortunately I'm out :( after bleeding I had a scan today which confirmed I have lost my baby.

So onwards and upwards...wish me luck for a healthy pregnancy soon!


----------



## NinaL

So sorry to hear that, yazzy. Will be thinking of you :hugs: xx


----------



## misspriss

So sorry Yazzy. :hugs:


----------



## Pusscat

Hi ladies, can I join the thread?! :wave: I got my bfp a few weeks ago but have been very cautious about it as had a chemical pregnancy last cycle so I've just been waiting to see what happens. The CP happened at 5 weeks and now I'm over 6 weeks with this one I feel I can relax a little! This will be my second baby, DD turns 2 on Sunday. Due around 10th May but won't know for sure until dating scan which will probably be end on October (very jealous of you US ladies who get early scans!)


----------



## misspriss

Welcome Pusscat!

I had a chemical in June, so I know how you feel. When I pass 4w2d, it will be such a relief...but I couldn't keep quiet until then! I'm such a chatter sometimes.


----------



## Pusscat

Eek, you've found out very early misspriss! Fingers crossed for you. I'm the opposite and like to keep things to my self and actually find it very difficult to tell people I'm pregnant!


----------



## misspriss

IRL, I am enjoying NOT telling anyone. But probably only because I have this wonderful online outlet for all my pregnancy chatter. IRL, DH and I, and some random strangers I asked about double strollers in person, are the only people who know. We are specifically trying to AVOID telling the in-laws until 8-12 weeks.

I'm so excited, I LOVE talking about it. It's pretty much the only thing on my mind all day....


----------



## sweetangel

Hi ladies :)

I am edd of 27-28th may has I have irregular cycles 

sweet x


----------



## kategirl

Pusscat, I also had a chemical last cycle! Fx it will result in happy healthy little ones this time around. :)

I got to see my little one today! I had an ultrasound since I've been spotting and my doctor was also concerned about an ectopic since my HCG was high, but the ultrasound showed a perfectly sized (6w4d, right on the dot!) fetus with a heartbeat of 134. The bleeding is coming from a subchorionic hematoma. Apparently it does give a 1-3% risk of miscarriage, but my doctor isn't worried about it and says it will heal on its own, so I'm trying to stay relaxed about it. I'm just glad my little one is in the right place and has a heartbeat. :happydance:


----------



## atx614

I am so sorry Yazzy :(!

Congrats on the bloods missz nd the can kategirl! Glad y'all have some assurance now! 8 days till my scan. I am terrified of them finding no hb. I remember bing scared with every scan of my daughters too. Stress!


----------



## MrsMandy

Yazzy I'm sorry to hear that. My thoughts are with you xx


----------



## mummy2o

So sorry for your loss Yazzy. I've been there and its no fun :(


----------



## curiousowl

Holy crap, there's a baby in there!!

I thought this was going to be my first Ob appointment but it ended up just being a sonogram and a quick sit-down with my doc. I'll have a real appointment in 2 weeks at 8 weeks with blood work and everything.

Basically, it fabulous! Well, mostly. There was a little blob in the right spot, measuring right on track at 6w. There was even a heartbeat! 103. The ultrasound tech said that was perfect and then the doctor said "it's maybe a little on the slow side but I don't want you to worry." Oh thanks, I'll totally not worry now. But I checked with Dr. Google and I really think it's fine. I can't wait to see this parasite again at 8 weeks.

As for other stuff, when they first measured my BP it was super, super high and they freaked out but I kept telling them it was because I'd just had the sonogram and my heart was racing. Sure enough it was back to normal later. Also the doctor offered me meds for my all day nausea. I turned it down though because it's only been a couple days, I can still eat, and I've had no vomiting. It it gets worse I'll have her call it in but for now I'm trying to tough it out.



Yazzy, I'm so so very sorry for your loss.


THart and kategirl, congrats on the positive ultrasounds today!


----------



## Curlymikes

We arent telling anyone yet either. I really want to tell my mom and mil but we figured we should spare them the grief if i lose this one too. My mom had a really hard time last time. Today out of the blue she calls me and says that she knows that i am pregnant. (she thinks i just ovulated and got pregnant) it took all my might not to blurt out youre right i am! She says she just felt it when she woke up and has been praying for me and the baby. I just acted like i didnt know yet and told her to keep praying. Its crazy though! She couldnt even guess because of how i looked or was acting because last time she saw me was before i was pregnant. I am planning on telling her if everything is good at my scan. Only 10 days away!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry for you loss yazzy :hugs:


----------



## RubyRedLips

Ladies, I've been reading along since I got my BFP on Sept 4, but I was too chicken to join until I had an ultrasound. But I feel like I know some of you already! Congrats to all.

My ultrasound was today and we got a sweet surprise: TWINS!!! 

It's still very early and I know I'll be on edge until my next ultrasound on Sept 30 when we hopefully see the heartbeats. (They couldn't detect them today, but the doctor said we were right on track and everything looked fine.) I'm still pretty nervous, but fingers are crossed tightly.

I'm 32, live in Boston, and this will be the first (and second!) baby for my husband and me. Looking forward to sharing this journey with you all!

Rachelle, this may change later but for now, you can put me down for a due date of May 18. And we're gonna try to be Team Yellow. :)


----------



## Leikela

Yazzy, I am very sorry to hear of your loss.

To everyone else, congrats on the ultrasounds and TWINS!! :)


----------



## Rachelle351

Yazzy, I am sorry for your loss. I wish bean had been sticky for you. I wish you nothing but the best of luck in the future, and get well rested! 

Added new people, and we have our 2nd set of twins!!! 

This nausea is KILLING me. I had to lay on the couch all day today. I felt sick all day. Ugh. I'm temped to get ahold of my dr and see about getting something. I can't eat or function properly.


----------



## Rachelle351

Picks: if its bothering you so much, please go see the dr. It does both you and the baby no good if you are stressed out. It'll help ease your mind, so do it. I hope everything is okay.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations on TWINS RubyRed!!!


----------



## Eline

I'm so sorry yazzy :(


----------



## whattoexpect

Congrats to all the new ladies :)

Second set of Twins how exciting !!

Sorry to all of you feeling ill, I'm sure MS is just brutal.

AFM - not much to speak of. bbs a bit sore, and have a few waves where I thought to myself is this nausea? I have had to start unbuttoning the top button by the end of the day, so that is not fun lol...although with my daughter I was in maternity pants by 8 weeks :wacko:
Have my first ultrasound Monday morning and I cannot wait. I really need the reassurance that little bean is ok.

Have a fabulous weekend ladies :flower:


----------



## kategirl

I'm so sorry, yazzy. :hugs:

Congrats, RubyRed!


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats Ruby!

Rachelle, definitely call your dr. I'm sure they'll call in a prescription for you. It's not good for either you or the baby if you can't eat.


----------



## firstbaby9573

hi all, i havent read all the pages as theres sooooooo many!
im due on partners birthday! may 27th :)


----------



## Eline

I'm going to the gym tonight, but I'm not sure about doing my ab exercitie. What do you girls think?


----------



## misspriss

No worries Eline, ab excersizes are fine. You will want to avoid laying flat on your back after the first trimester is over, but otherwise if you are comfortable go with it. Strong abs will really help you in the long run!

I'm going to the gym today too, I don't do any ab specific exercises but I do a lot of whole body things that work the abs.


----------



## misspriss

Like today, I'm doing 1) Snatch-grip deadlift, 2) T-Pushup, 3) Bulgarian split squat with overhead press, 4) underhand grip lat pulldown, 5) romanian deadlift, 6) lower body russian twist


----------



## Eline

I don't know what those are but they sound like some mean exercises. I'll give the ab exercises a try but I think it 'll feel like I' m squishing my poor bean baby....


----------



## misspriss

Eline said:


> I don't know what those are but they sound like some mean exercises. I'll give the ab exercises a try but I think it 'll feel like I' m squishing my poor bean baby....

LOL yeah, it's a wicked routine, I probably won't have time to do them all. I've been lifting since before I got pregnant though.

You little bean is nowhere near your abs right now (okay, maybe _near_, but you get the idea), they're nestled deep and protected behind your pubic bone, super protected.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I work out too but havent since finding out I am preggo. Once I get the OK from the DR Ill be back at it next week:thumbup:


----------



## mrskcbrown

yazzy said:


> Hey lovely ladies,
> 
> Wishing you all healthy and happy pregnancies...unfortunately I'm out :( after bleeding I had a scan today which confirmed I have lost my baby.
> 
> So onwards and upwards...wish me luck for a healthy pregnancy soon!

Yazzy, praying for a healthy pregnancy for you very soon:hugs:


----------



## misspriss

mrskcbrown said:


> I work out too but havent since finding out I am preggo. Once I get the OK from the DR Ill be back at it next week:thumbup:

Yeah, my doctor won't see me until 8-10 weeks, which would be like 2 months. Anyway, they say when you have been doing an exercise routine before pregnancy you can continue...but if you take 2 months off, does that even still count? Since I do something (lift weights) that I feel like if I stopped until I went to the doctor, I feel that would be too large of a gap to count as something I was "keeping doing" I mean a week off and I can tell when I am working out!


----------



## Tibbymomma

Pusscat said:


> Hi ladies, can I join the thread?! :wave: I got my bfp a few weeks ago but have been very cautious about it as had a chemical pregnancy last cycle so I've just been waiting to see what happens. The CP happened at 5 weeks and now I'm over 6 weeks with this one I feel I can relax a little! This will be my second baby, DD turns 2 on Sunday. Due around 10th May but won't know for sure until dating scan which will probably be end on October (very jealous of you US ladies who get early scans!)

Congrats! Looks like we're due the same day :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

misspriss said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> I work out too but havent since finding out I am preggo. Once I get the OK from the DR Ill be back at it next week:thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, my doctor won't see me until 8-10 weeks, which would be like 2 months. Anyway, they say when you have been doing an exercise routine before pregnancy you can continue...but if you take 2 months off, does that even still count? Since I do something (lift weights) that I feel like if I stopped until I went to the doctor, I feel that would be too large of a gap to count as something I was "keeping doing" I mean a week off and I can tell when I am working out!Click to expand...

I was working out right up until I found out that I was preggo. Im just really scary like that. Im sure its fine, but for me, I just feel better waiting. My appt is tuesday so I think, Ive waited a month by then. Plus, Ive been so tired!! Thats how I knew I had to be pregnant. I could barely make it through my step class. I try to sleep at every opportunity, LOL.


----------



## curiousowl

misspriss said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> I work out too but havent since finding out I am preggo. Once I get the OK from the DR Ill be back at it next week:thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, my doctor won't see me until 8-10 weeks, which would be like 2 months. Anyway, they say when you have been doing an exercise routine before pregnancy you can continue...but if you take 2 months off, does that even still count? Since I do something (lift weights) that I feel like if I stopped until I went to the doctor, I feel that would be too large of a gap to count as something I was "keeping doing" I mean a week off and I can tell when I am working out!Click to expand...

I'm trying to keep up with my workouts, when I'm not too tired/nauseous. Relatively light weights 3x a week, a Zumba class, and a cardio class. I did cut out my high intensity interval training. I keep hearing that you should be able to carry on a conversation, otherwise you're getting your heart rate too high, and there's no way with HIIT, even if I scaled it back.


----------



## misspriss

mrskcbrown said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> I work out too but havent since finding out I am preggo. Once I get the OK from the DR Ill be back at it next week:thumbup:
> 
> Yeah, my doctor won't see me until 8-10 weeks, which would be like 2 months. Anyway, they say when you have been doing an exercise routine before pregnancy you can continue...but if you take 2 months off, does that even still count? Since I do something (lift weights) that I feel like if I stopped until I went to the doctor, I feel that would be too large of a gap to count as something I was "keeping doing" I mean a week off and I can tell when I am working out!Click to expand...
> 
> I was working out right up until I found out that I was preggo. Im just really scary like that. Im sure its fine, but for me, I just feel better waiting. My appt is tuesday so I think, Ive waited a month by then. Plus, Ive been so tired!! Thats how I knew I had to be pregnant. I could barely make it through my step class. I try to sleep at every opportunity, LOL.Click to expand...




mrskcbrown said:


> I work out too but havent since finding out I am preggo. Once I get the OK from the DR Ill be back at it next week:thumbup:[/QUOTE
> 
> I'm trying to keep up with my workouts, when I'm not too tired/nauseous. Relatively light weights 3x a week, a Zumba class, and a cardio class. I did cut out my high intensity interval training. I keep hearing that you should be able to carry on a conversation, otherwise you're getting your heart rate too high, and there's no way with HIIT, even if I scaled it back.

See you ladies are doing cardio (steps, zumba...) I don't *do* cardio. :haha: I lift weights, and if I need a longer rest that's it I need a longer rest.

That and I don't have many symptoms yet (4 weeks today) I may change my tune in a couple weeks! I didn't ever get nausea with DS, so I don't know if I will this time or not. I have felt a bit tired, but partly from cutting down caffeine too!


----------



## captainj1

I played football (soccer) until 10 weeks last time. This time (I'm 8 weeks on Monday) I have chronic diarreah and sickness so no chance, I've lost half a stone in the last week and am so weak. I don't exercise as much anymore anyway, as no time with a full time job and a 3yo!


----------



## MrsMandy

All you ladies are making me feel exhausted just talking about exercise!! 
Please someone reassure me I'm not the only lazy May Mum-to-be?? :haha:


----------



## kategirl

MrsMandy said:


> All you ladies are making me feel exhausted just talking about exercise!!
> Please someone reassure me I'm not the only lazy May Mum-to-be?? :haha:

Haha, I'm lazy. I always intend to exercise, but the best I do is a walk around the neighberhood about once a week and sometimes an exercise video. I went to one Zumba class but then stopped because we were on vacation several weeks in a row andthen I got pregnant. Since even short walks have been wearing me out lately, I wouldn't be able to make it through a class even if I wanted to. But I do mean to pull out the pregnancy workout DVD's I bought last time... just have to find time & energy between work and my kiddo.


----------



## ImSoTired

Miss Priss, I do think that you and I are due the same day. My doctor says the 24th or 25th due to LMP but I always ovulate late. I think I'm actually about 4w1d today.We shall see once I have a dating scan. And not many symptoms here either. Makes me nervous but I'm trying to stay positive and not get excited yet, if that makes any sense?

As for exercise, does chasing toddlers count? I was very deep into my cardio and some small weights for a while and I got into pretty good shape and lost a lot of weight but since my loss in July I've been slacking and piled on a few lbs. So chasing my daughter and my friends children (I babysit) is pretty much all I'm up to now.

I hope you're all well!


----------



## misspriss

ImSoTired said:


> Miss Priss, I do think that you and I are due the same day. My doctor says the 24th or 25th due to LMP but I always ovulate late. I think I'm actually about 4w1d today.We shall see once I have a dating scan. And not many symptoms here either. Makes me nervous but I'm trying to stay positive and not get excited yet, if that makes any sense?
> 
> As for exercise, does chasing toddlers count? I was very deep into my cardio and some small weights for a while and I got into pretty good shape and lost a lot of weight but since my loss in July I've been slacking and piled on a few lbs. So chasing my daughter and my friends children (I babysit) is pretty much all I'm up to now.
> 
> I hope you're all well!

My doctor is going to say the 25th based on LMP (or the 24th? I forget) but I know when I ovulated and it's the 29th....I'm sure they won't change it but I will keep my tickers based on what I know to be correct! I'm 4w0d today.

Well, in that case, I chase a toddler too in my off time...but if you do it everyday it ceases to become exercise and becomes your "normal activity level"...aka your body gets used to it!

I just got back from the gym. I rolled back on the weights a little, did fewer reps and 1 less set of everything (also because I work out on lunch and have very little time!). I completely forwent the Bulgarian split squats with the overhead press, too unbalanced. I did static lunches instead. Anyway, no pain, no spotting (so far anyway), and I was a little more tired feeling DOING it, but I feel GREAT now, having done it. I hope I am able to keep it up!


----------



## Kiss08

misspriss said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Miss Priss, I do think that you and I are due the same day. My doctor says the 24th or 25th due to LMP but I always ovulate late. I think I'm actually about 4w1d today.We shall see once I have a dating scan. And not many symptoms here either. Makes me nervous but I'm trying to stay positive and not get excited yet, if that makes any sense?
> 
> As for exercise, does chasing toddlers count? I was very deep into my cardio and some small weights for a while and I got into pretty good shape and lost a lot of weight but since my loss in July I've been slacking and piled on a few lbs. So chasing my daughter and my friends children (I babysit) is pretty much all I'm up to now.
> 
> I hope you're all well!
> 
> My doctor is going to say the 25th based on LMP (or the 24th? I forget) but I know when I ovulated and it's the 29th....I'm sure they won't change it but I will keep my tickers based on what I know to be correct! I'm 4w0d today.
> 
> Well, in that case, I chase a toddler too in my off time...but if you do it everyday it ceases to become exercise and becomes your "normal activity level"...aka your body gets used to it!
> 
> I just got back from the gym. I rolled back on the weights a little, did fewer reps and 1 less set of everything (also because I work out on lunch and have very little time!). I completely forwent the Bulgarian split squats with the overhead press, too unbalanced. I did static lunches instead. Anyway, no pain, no spotting (so far anyway), and I was a little more tired feeling DOING it, but I feel GREAT now, having done it. I hope I am able to keep it up!Click to expand...

Based on LMP I'm May 24th but my cycles have been 31 days not 28 so I think I'm probably more like due on the 27th. I don't know when I ovulated though as I wasn't tracking it.

Goodness I'm exhausted. I try to work out but I'm usually too tired by the time I get off work. If I do exercise, it's walks and T-25.


----------



## misspriss

Kiss08 said:


> Based on LMP I'm May 24th but my cycles have been 31 days not 28 so I think I'm probably more like due on the 27th. I don't know when I ovulated though as I wasn't tracking it.
> 
> Goodness I'm exhausted. I try to work out but I'm usually too tired by the time I get off work. If I do exercise, it's walks and T-25.

Yeah I won't be getting a dating scan, because based on LMP it's only a 5 day difference, less than 1 week. I don't see the need for a dating scan if you know your dates, unless of course you just want more scans. I want less. I'm weird like that!

I would never be able to work out after work, I don't think. I'm too exhausted. I work out on lunch as it is, I'd prefer the AM before work but that won't work with out childcare situation.


----------



## THart

I don't exercise outside of daily activities such as walking he dog and LO to town, or pile the wood for winter


----------



## diz

I'm really bad at doing any kind of exercise... Apart from chasing my two boys around, and the dogs. I do have quite an active job so I guess that counts a bit.

Geez I kind of feel like I've been 7 weeks pregnant for weeks now... I wish the time would hurry up! :wacko:


----------



## MrsMandy

So glad I'm not the only one who doesn't really exercise!! Thanks ladies xx


----------



## Phantom710

I forgot how slowly the first trimester ticks by. I have my first blood draw on Sunday. The parents are pretty excited to see the numbers. 

I'm really thinking it's 2+ in there, but selfishly I hope it's just one super healthy one!


----------



## Rachelle351

MrsMandy said:


> All you ladies are making me feel exhausted just talking about exercise!!
> Please someone reassure me I'm not the only lazy May Mum-to-be?? :haha:

*waves arms frantically* NOPE NOPE NOPE!!! right here!!! Even tho I know I'm a little bigger than I should be, I'm mostly comfortable in my own skin. I simply just dont care. (no worries, I only carry about 15-20lbs extra, nothing too crazy) Props if thats you're thing tho...ya know?


----------



## Rachelle351

So VERY exciting news, MY DAUGHTER TOOK HER FIRST STEPS TODAY!!!!! And to make it even more special, my husband is on leave, and had he not been, he probably wouldn't have been home. I put her down, and was standing there for a sec and before I knew what was really going on, she had taken about 6 steps. Both my husband and I were in complete shock!!! SO EXCITED AND PROUD RIGHT NOW!!! 

Messaged my dr last night, inquiring whether I should come in before my first appointment on oct 10th. I got a call today, telling me I shouldn't and that they had put in a RX for zofran for me. That made all the difference. I feel so much better!!! I could actually eat!!!!!!!!!! YAYYYY!!!!!!!!

Added new people, and I put myself back to my original date of the 3rd. Everything single thing I've done to calculate my edd was may 3rd, so I have idea where they got the 4th. They did that to me with dani too. my first u/s, they said I was due sept 8. But I had been charting, so I KNEW when my LMP and ovulation date was. there was NO way I was due sept 8. Sure enough when I went in for my anatomy scan, they said sept 1. And when did she come? Aug 31. so NAHH on them!! I won't pay any attention to them this time. I know when my LMP and ovulation date was. they can't tell me any different.


----------



## sigh

Rachelle351 - Yay for 1st steps!!! Bittersweet isn't it? I miss my lil baby <3

Congrats on the twins (both of you!!)

Yazzy - sorry for your loss :( Hope you heal fast and get your sticky bean soon!

I don't work out and I'm exhausted all day - absolutely no energy. Anyone have any tips on how to boost energy 1st tri? 

I've been given a May 7th due date but the original date based on my LMP was April 25th so I have no idea when to expect the lil one. My 1st was right on time for everything and born the day before her due date.


----------



## zebbed89

My doctor gave me an edd at may 24th but I know its more like the 27th im on 31 day cycles at the least. My last baby I was put back at 2 scans so I imagine it will happen with this one.

Well the nausea has kicked in and its awful I never had this with my 1st! X


----------



## Picksbaby

Morning everyone 9am here. 

Am I the only one who is experiencing sickness at night? My stomach ends up churning and I have motion sickness sitting still laying down it horrible. &#55357;&#56398;

Been having cramping at night as well the past few nights. 

Hope everyone's feeling well and congratulations to all the new May mummy's &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Sorry about you loss yazzy hope you feel better soon wish you get your rainbow soon lovely xxx


----------



## diz

Morning everyone.

Im the same Picksbaby - nauseous at night time. It really kicks in around 5. Blaghh!!!


----------



## chicky160

Yep, I have nausea at night too, mine gets bad from about 8pm thou, sometimes I get a bit queasy and shaky around dinner time, nothing a chunk of chocolate won't fix, by 9:30 it's either go to bed or puke, I choose go to bed lol. I know I'd feel better if I actually was sick, but ugh, I just hate being sick, I'm sure nobody likes it but you know, it makes me cry :haha:


----------



## MrsMandy

Rachelle351 said:


> MrsMandy said:
> 
> 
> All you ladies are making me feel exhausted just talking about exercise!!
> Please someone reassure me I'm not the only lazy May Mum-to-be?? :haha:
> 
> *waves arms frantically* NOPE NOPE NOPE!!! right here!!! Even tho I know I'm a little bigger than I should be, I'm mostly comfortable in my own skin. I simply just dont care. (no worries, I only carry about 15-20lbs extra, nothing too crazy) Props if thats you're thing tho...ya know?Click to expand...

Yep I'm exactly the same! But I'm happy!


----------



## atx614

Ya, no energy for working out here. I try and take a daily walk with dh, dd, and our dog. They aren't very long though. Last pregnancy I had gestational diabetes so I am really trying to eat better and walk everyday from the beginning in hopes it will help. I did not have to go on medication last time, so hopefully can control it again if I have it.


----------



## MrsMandy

Urgh this nausea is driving me nuts! 
I have spent all day feeling both starving and sick! With the sick feeling being worse the longer I can't decide what to eat!
Finally gave up trying to decide what to eat from what we have at home and went to the shop -it took all my willpower to walk away from the tin of cheap (nasty) meatballs that I haven't eaten since I was about 7!! Why the heck would they appeal!! They have zero nutritional value and I hate to think what they actually are made of!!
Anyone else having cravings they're confused by????


----------



## ImSoTired

I woke up this morning still pregnant so it's a good day so far. Not many symptoms other than fatigue and a touch of back pain here and there. I had a little touch of cramping last night and my breasts are the tiniest bit tender once in a while when pressed. Nothing at all like my first pregnancy but trying to keep calm and positive.

I hope you're all well


----------



## Picksbaby

Had a very lazy day today. 

I haven't got many pregnancy symptoms, I feel like every day I wake up still pregnant is a blessing I keep expecting the worst!

By my calculations im 6weeks today by the doctors I'm 6weeks Tuesday. But I ovulate early. With my daughter they were wrong they told me 2nd march were as I had the 26th feb and when did she come the 25th feb. 

Does this sound strange... I've been having on and off a strange sensation in my nipples? &#55357;&#56852;like a tinggly. also I've been cramping weeing a lot and my skin looks lovely though!


----------



## MrsMandy

Picksbaby said:


> Does this sound strange... I've been having on and off a strange sensation in my nipples? &#65533;&#65533;like a tinggly. also I've been cramping weeing a lot and my skin looks lovely though!

How funny, just before I read your post my nipples started tingling! Mind you for a few days last week they felt like they could cut glass they were so hard (and sensitive!)
And I agree - my skin is looking lovely too!! :)


----------



## Kiss08

I'm pretty asymptomatic as well except for vivid dreams, lighter sleeping, and in and out of feeling exhausted. 

Today I'm having a bit of menstrual like cramps. Cramping always makes me a little nervous but I have no reason to believe anything is wrong.


----------



## curiousowl

MrsMandy said:


> Urgh this nausea is driving me nuts!
> I have spent all day feeling both starving and sick! With the sick feeling being worse the longer I can't decide what to eat!
> Finally gave up trying to decide what to eat from what we have at home and went to the shop -it took all my willpower to walk away from the tin of cheap (nasty) meatballs that I haven't eaten since I was about 7!! Why the heck would they appeal!! They have zero nutritional value and I hate to think what they actually are made of!!
> Anyone else having cravings they're confused by????

I have a thing for McDonald's hashbrowns right now. Prior to this pregnancy it had been more than 15 years since I'd had one! I'm trying to limit my consumption to once a week since I know it's not healthy for me but they're soooo good.


----------



## Picksbaby

I have like a full ache in my boobs too but I don't know how to get rid or make myself feel better. There not sore they're just achey.

First tri feels like it's going on forever I want the weeks to fly past. 

My Bnb hasn't been working the past few days I have send my messages a good fee times before they even get posted.


----------



## MrsMandy

Have you changed your bra yet? I got a couple of completely unsexy but massively supportive non underwired bras and they have helped - my nipples still hurt but the rest of my breasts feel better - plus they have already gotten bigger and heavier!


----------



## mummy2o

Think I'm going to miss morning sickness this time also. If I get it, its really early. Cramping like mad though, so much so I thought I was going to have a miscarriage and paranoid every time I went to pee, looking for any blood.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Urgh I have a bit of nausea too I didn't have much sickness at all last time and I don't remember feeling bad this early last time! Also the THIRST!!! I've been drinking water non stop all day and I'm still thirsty!, that's another thing that didn't happen last time too. But I do remember the fatigue last time I'm so tired all I've done all day is drive to Argos and I'm falling asleep on the sofa lol.

Only 3 more sleeps until my next scan!!


----------



## Mintastic

Just had to catch up on six pages.
I don't work out. Just walking my dog and chasing after kids at work. I want to do prenatal yoga but literally have not had the time in the past two weeks. Hopefully soon!
I am not sick yet. 
I did have to buy a bigger and more supportive bra already though.
Hope everyone is well and that we all continue to wake up pregnant every morning symptoms or not!


----------



## Rachelle351

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

So I just looked and I counted that we have 61 in our group so far. Soooo how is it that 69 people have voted?!?!?!?!?!?! 

Is there a way to check to see who has been voting?!? I find this very irritating that people think they can come up here and vote on something that has nothing to do with them. Thoughts?


----------



## NinaL

Rachelle351 said:


> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> So I just looked and I counted that we have 61 in our group so far. Soooo how is it that 69 people have voted?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Is there a way to check to see who has been voting?!? I find this very irritating that people think they can come up here and vote on something that has nothing to do with them. Thoughts?

Make that 70! I hadn't even voted yet :)


----------



## misspriss

Rachelle351 said:


> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> So I just looked and I counted that we have 61 in our group so far. Soooo how is it that 69 people have voted?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> Is there a way to check to see who has been voting?!? I find this very irritating that people think they can come up here and vote on something that has nothing to do with them. Thoughts?

Who knows? Maybe some people are too worried about MC to post yet, but are stalking the thread until they have a scan or they pass a certain point. I've seen several on this thread and another May thread I'm on say "I'm finally joining, I've been too scared to join until..." :shrug:


----------



## Mintastic

I agree with misspriss. Plus we've had 2 losses so they probably voted before leaving.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hey ladies! Hope you all are having a productive day. Ive been at a carnival with my 13 and 3 year old today. I had to go inside tho because I got too hot and felt like I was going to faint. Im better now, but oh so lazy. I need my energy back. Even my AdvoCare Spark energy drink barely works with me being preggo:wacko:


----------



## atx614

Congrats on Danica's first steps! Sooo exciting! I am waiting on my lil miss, but no hurry, lol.

Not sure about the voting. Not sure why they would vote if they aren't a may mommy to be. Like the others said, I am guessing they aye just haven't joined yet? Who know! Seems like a lot extra though!


----------



## mummy2o

To be really honest with you all, I probably won't come on here if the name was changed to Munchkins just due to having a loss in April Munchkins 2013 thread. Monkeys are fine, as I've had a March one ;)

But I think other users wanted to help us out with naming. Or they might have been people who got pregnant and had a chemical/mc before actually introducing themselves to the group.


----------



## Mintastic

I say make a new poll with just monkeys, flowers, and munchkins. The other two got hardly any votes and maybe a better chance of everyone voting still being around.


----------



## Leikela

MrsMandy said:


> Have you changed your bra yet? I got a couple of completely unsexy but massively supportive non underwired bras and they have helped - my nipples still hurt but the rest of my breasts feel better - plus they have already gotten bigger and heavier!

Yes, I bought two new bras at Target the other day. My breasts are so full and heavy. I call them my "over the shoulder, boulder holders". Haha

And I am an exerciser. With my first child, I only exercised up until 8 weeks. The nausea and exhaustion was so bad, I was in bed sleeping right after I got home from work. It would hit me pretty badly around 5 PM. I am hoping to exercise a lot longer into my pregnancy this time around. Keeping my fingers crossed!! :)


----------



## Rachelle351

I counted the ones we lost. 61 is EVERYONE. will start a new poll. =)


----------



## Rachelle351

Correction: I have no idea what i am doing, how do i stop the poll?


----------



## Rachelle351

So basically its impossible to change anything about it. including deleting and creating a new one....Tough out of luck....ugh.


----------



## hola47

Sorry ladies, I have been completely MIA here. I am way too tired most days. I had another episode of the intense pain, coupled by some brown spotting since, so I called my Dr. who ordered me an early ultrasound and serial betas. Well I am shocked to announce we are expecting twins! This was a complete surprise to us, as I have no family history of it, and we weren't doing any fertility treatments. 

I am utterly exhausted all the time, and I am super nauseated. Nothing appeals to me at all, I really have to force myself to eat. 

Are there any other twin moms in this group?


----------



## Eline

Congratulations on your twins! That makes three twins in our group I think? 

To the exercising ladies, do you think it would be possible to pick up your babies heart beat with your own heartbeat monitor?


----------



## Picksbaby

Wow three sets of twins so far!


----------



## Picksbaby

8am and roast dinner is on it's way and my four year old wants to watch a film, my other half didn't get home till 3am and snored the whole time, he then fell off the bed! Ah men!!! I'm so tired now and I'm cooking dinner :|


----------



## Kiss08

Eline said:


> Congratulations on your twins! That makes three twins in our group I think?
> 
> To the exercising ladies, do you think it would be possible to pick up your babies heart beat with your own heartbeat monitor?

No you wouldn't be able to pick up baby's heartbeat with a heartrate monitor. Though you can buy/rent a doppler for that. Earliest I could hear mine last time was at 10 weeks.


----------



## MrsMandy

I need to have this when I get a bump!!!

https://direct.asda.com/george/womens-nightwear/maternity-onesie/G004371891,default,pd.html

Anyone who knows me knows I live in my onesies!! Was quite upset thinking they might not fit come winter!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Eline I have a really good doppler the same as the ones they use at the hospital when your in labour it's water proof too. The earliest I found a heartbeat was 11 weeks I have a bit of extra padding though lol you probably find it sooner if you have a flat tum.


----------



## atx614

With my doppler, I couldn't find hb till 12 weeks, jealous of all the aides who can find it so early!


----------



## diz

Has everyone has a nice day so far? we've been to a birthday party this morning and both my boys have eaten too much party food! Veg, veg and more veg for tea tonight me thinks !

Hopefully i will have my booking in appointment this monday - the midwife is going to call me at work and i should be able to leave for an hour if all my staff are in. I don't know if they will let me, but i want to request a dating scan. I'm not sure how far along i am. i could be any where from 6 - 9 weeks as i can't remember when the first day of my last period was. do you think they will sanction it or just wait until I'm appron 12 weeks give or take a week or two?


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats on the twins hola!


----------



## Rachelle351

hola47 said:


> Sorry ladies, I have been completely MIA here. I am way too tired most days. I had another episode of the intense pain, coupled by some brown spotting since, so I called my Dr. who ordered me an early ultrasound and serial betas. Well I am shocked to announce we are expecting twins! This was a complete surprise to us, as I have no family history of it, and we weren't doing any fertility treatments.
> 
> I am utterly exhausted all the time, and I am super nauseated. Nothing appeals to me at all, I really have to force myself to eat.
> 
> Are there any other twin moms in this group?

yes, Rubyredlips and Chattychica18

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats Hola! I just might pass out if I go to my appt tuesday and they say twins!!!:dohh: Im so excited for you:happydance:


----------



## sigh

Congrats hola!! That's amazing news!!

How are you ladies feeling? I am feeling very bloated in the evenings and am exhausted during the day (which is not fun with a clingy cranky toddler at home!)


----------



## Leikela

sigh said:


> Congrats hola!! That's amazing news!!
> 
> How are you ladies feeling? I am feeling very bloated in the evenings and am exhausted during the day (which is not fun with a clingy cranky toddler at home!)

I am feeling ok. Very tired all the time and my boobs are getting more and more sore everyday. That is what is bothering me the most right now. During my last pregnancy, the nausea didn't start until 7 weeks but I am hoping I do not get it as bad as last time. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Picksbaby

Yesterday's comment from my daughter was priceless.

I got dressed came downstairs she looked me up and down and said " mum your getting fat" "is there a baby in there?" "Then went on to say mum I don't want you to get fat stay skinny please" and walked off into the frontroom. Charming! Lovely morning chat from a 4year old! I knew I felt bloated but I thought it was in my head and didn't think anyone else could see it. 

I'm tired constantly I can't stay awake I would sleep all day if I could! I'm now struggling with sickness morning and evenings. I'm irritable I'm so not people friendly at the moment


----------



## Eline

Wow picks! You have a very perceptive little one! 

I am quite nauseas the whole day through unfortunately, Ihope it won 't get worse when hitting 6weeks. It does reassure me a bit that I' m still pregnant.


----------



## MrsMandy

I am trying a new strategy- eat through the nausea! 
So far i have been lucky and not actually been sick but i'm fed up of not eating - on sunday all i ate was 2 slices of bread and butter, a small pack of hulahoops and half a (small portion to start with!) roast dinner (all the veggies tho to get some nutriants!) i have lost about 4-5 lb since i found out i'm pregnant. although hubby says its more like i've lost 8 lbs as my boobs have got a lot heavier!! :haha:
But enough is enough little munchkin, mummy needs to eat!! So I'm pushing through the nausea and eating anyway - so far lunch is staying down! ;)


----------



## ImSoTired

Still not feeling very pregnant here, but tests are still positive and no bleeding. Still over a week until u/s date but going for more bloods today or tomorrow. Just hoping everything is growing well in there.


----------



## Kiss08

ImSoTired said:


> Still not feeling very pregnant here, but tests are still positive and no bleeding. Still over a week until u/s date but going for more bloods today or tomorrow. Just hoping everything is growing well in there.

I never had symptoms with my first pregnancy. This time, only weird dreams and fatigue. If tests are still positive and getting darker, I'm sure you're fine. Hard not to worry though!


----------



## atx614

I am always tired. Not very hungry, but nausea seems to have passed for now. Lots of cm. our u/s is Friday morning. So very nervous.


----------



## misspriss

Yesterday was 4w2d, when I started bleeding with my chemical. So glad to get past that! I took a test this AM, make sure I was still pregnant. I am ;)


----------



## ImSoTired

I bled with my chemical at 5 wks. I am 5wks from lmp today but not 5 weeks according to ovulation until Thursday...

I'm really trying to keep calm. It's a little difficult because I had a lot of symptoms with my first pregnancy. My chemical, none really. And this one, still not many. Just hoping for the best. Can't do much else! Grow baby, grow!


----------



## misspriss

I didn't have many symptoms with my chemical, but I haven't had many this time either. But it is so early!

But then, I had very few symptoms with my first pregnancy either.


----------



## atx614

This may be stupid, but what is the difference between a mc and a chemical?


----------



## Picksbaby

Oh I really don't think I can wait till next Wednesday for a scan to see if anything has progressed I really want to see if anything has grown and if we have a heartbeat yet. I know it's still early but I should be able to see a yolk sac now right?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Picksbaby said:


> Oh I really don't think I can wait till next Wednesday for a scan to see if anything has progressed I really want to see if anything has grown and if we have a heartbeat yet. I know it's still early but I should be able to see a yolk sac now right?

How far along are you?


----------



## RubysMommy

So sorry for your loss yazzy. 

Congrats on all the twins! How exciting! 

I don't do much exercise recently. My friend started training me at the beginning of this year, but I've been slacking since July. I guess I'll be going with my hubby on Tuesdays again soon. If I have any energy... 

I've still been super nauseas when I get up (and randomly all day) and will have to run to the bathroom to puke :( I've also had a few headaches. The main craving I have had so far is a bean and cheese burrito from Taco Bell. Lol. I still need to get one tho. 

Hubby was able to see Ruby's first steps last month too! It was so awesome. She is quite the over achiever and started walking at 9 months! Now she is almost running. :) 

My brothers wedding was this weekend and was wonderful. I made the cake and 150 cupcakes. Which went over great. I'm so glad to be done with all of it now. I am exhausted from all the running around I had to do. Now I get to relax for a couple days with DH and dd. :) 

Hope everyone's day is goin well!


----------



## misspriss

atx614 said:


> This may be stupid, but what is the difference between a mc and a chemical?

I literally JUST posted this in another thread, because apparently there IS a lot of confusion!

It helps if you understand that a chemical is not different than a miscarriage. It is just a miscarriage that happens very early. It is called a chemical pregnancy, because you usually cannot see anything on an ultrasound until the later half of 5 weeks (TV) or 6+ weeks (AB). If you miscarry before that point, it is considered a "chemical pregnancy" because it could only be confirmed by a chemical means (hcg test). It is the term used for _any_ miscarriage that happens before it is possible to see it physically. 

A chemical_ is a miscarriage_, just one that happens before a certain point.


----------



## Kiss08

atx614 said:


> This may be stupid, but what is the difference between a mc and a chemical?

A chemical pregnancy is a very early miscarriage. Typically before 6 weeks though I'm not sure they exact cut off. If the baby can be seen on an u/s then it would be considered a miscarriage if the baby is lost. Chemical pregnancies occur before an u/s would show anything. Something like half of all miscarriages are chemical pregnancies which is why people are typically quite pleased to get to the 6 week mark.

**correct me if I'm wrong on any of that**


----------



## samzi

Hi :wave: Can I join you guys?
I'm due May 15th :)


----------



## Picksbaby

mrskcbrown said:


> Picksbaby said:
> 
> 
> Oh I really don't think I can wait till next Wednesday for a scan to see if anything has progressed I really want to see if anything has grown and if we have a heartbeat yet. I know it's still early but I should be able to see a yolk sac now right?
> 
> How far along are you?Click to expand...

6weeks and 2days by ovulation dates or 6weeks tomorrow by lmp


----------



## Gator23

I am so tired all the time. Luckily my nausea isn't too bad and I usually feel better after I eat. I feel bloated all the time too. Only one more week until my first appointment!


----------



## curiousowl

I feel AWFUL. The nausea is so bad these days I'm almost crying in the mornings. Generally I feel better after lunch until my evening bout. It sucks. I'm counting down the days until 2nd tri.

We told my MIL yesterday though and that was a really special moment. I love her. Can't wait to tell my family on Wed. We're doing it as people come to visit. It's the first grandbaby on both sides so there's a ton of excitement :)


----------



## whattoexpect

Hi ladies congrats on the twins, so exciting!! 

I had my us this morning bubs is measuring right on 6w3d and good strong heartbeat of 113. Back in 3 weeks for next check up


----------



## Phantom710

I had my first beta yesterday at 12 days past trasnfer (17dpo). It came back 1006. Definitely pregnant! Repeat beta tomorrow!

They also moved my due date back a day-- it's the 28th now!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Wow! so behind here haha! Congrats to everyone, hope all is going well so far!

My first ultrasound is tomorrow! I'm both nervous and excited! my original appointment was Wednesday but I rescheduled for Tuesday after realizing my hubby wouldn't be able to go Wednesday and I do NOT want to take an almost 2 year old and a 3 1/2 year old to the dr by myself again lol they wanted to get into everything last time


----------



## Kellya009

Hi ladies :). Just got a surprise BFP yesterday! EDD is may 29! I went overdue last time so fully expecting another June bug but one can always hope :).


----------



## Kazy

Welcome Kelly. 
Sounds special curious. I just love announcing when I'm pregnant. I love to see the look on peoples faces. If all goes well at my us Wednesday we plan to start telling the. And I can't wait!


----------



## Rachelle351

I'm so jealous of those of you who have gotten to see your bubs already...I still have to wait until Oct 9th. Wahhh I wanna see my bean too!!!


----------



## mummy2o

Kellya009 said:


> Hi ladies :). Just got a surprise BFP yesterday! EDD is may 29! I went overdue last time so fully expecting another June bug but one can always hope :).

Welcome Kelly. I was overdue with DS at 42+4 but DD came on her EDD so yours might come on time. This time since I've had 2 c-sections this one will be a planned section so will be a week early.


----------



## Eline

You have to wait so long Rachelle! I have a scan booked at 7+6,which already seems late compared to some other girls.


----------



## Picksbaby

Congratulations to all the new May mummy's! 

*whattoexpect* glad you scan went well how lovely to see the heartbeat this early. Did you take your daughter?

*sjd* good luck at your scan today keep us up to date !! How exciting! 

Has anyone been given ultrasound photos yet? I'm hoping to get one at my scan next week at 7weeks 1day or 7weeks 4days. I'm excited but so nervous after just seeing a gestational sac... Wish they didn't make me two weeks! One week has felt like long enough!


----------



## Picksbaby

How does everyone plan on announcing there pregnancy and when? My family aren't going to be very happy on the news they really dislike my partner... But his family will be over the moon. We've got a family gathering in the middle of October think we will tell his then maybe when we have everyone together. Then mine will probably get a phone call... Don't think I could tell them face to face on my own and take the negative comments


----------



## captainj1

I'm not doing any big announcement or anything, I have been through so much the last 3 years I just want to keep everything low key. After I get past 12 weeks I will just tell people as and when I speak to them or if it becomes relevant. I need to tell all my clients (who will be affected by my leave) before they find out from third parties, and I can't tell clients until I have cover arranged for them for next year when I will be on mat leave, so I will need to spend some time talking to work colleagues about who can pick up what, which will take a few weeks. Also it is my son's birthday about the same time as first tri ends and I don't want everyone talking about the new baby when it is his special time. I am not planning to tell my son until I can't hide it, so another reason not to make any announcements as I don't want him overhearing or being told by someone else. I don't want him to know too soon, in case anything goes wrong and also because he doesn't really have much concept of time so telling him and then expecting him to wait 6 months will be difficult for us all!

So maybe a bit bah humbug but I'm not one for the big reveal anyway, I won't be having a baby shower, didn't with my son, not really something we do here in North West UK anyway to be honest. And I have everything I need.
X

I'm having an ultrasound at 2pm today, I'm 8 weeks. Keeping everything crossed that there will be a heartbeat... X


----------



## whattoexpect

Hi picksbaby - We did not bring our daughter, left her at the babysitters...there is just far too much to get into at the clinic! We did get a picture bubs is really just a stick at this point, with a lovely large yolk sac!

We have already told our parents, siblings and a few close friends, everyone is overjoyed. We will wait until 12 weeks to announce on facebook...

It is super reassuring to see bubs floating around in there...wish I could have an us every day. We will have to wait 3 weeks for the next which happens to be the same day we meet the midwife. Can't wait! I wasn't able to get a midwife my last pregnancy so this time I applied as soon as my second beta came back.
 



Attached Files:







us6w3d.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## whattoexpect

captainj - good luck at your ultrasound today. Can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Kiss08

For my in-person, family announcements, we will have my one year old daughter wear a shirt that says: There's a turkey in Mommy's oven! We will be seeing everyone for Thanksgiving (a US holiday where we eat turkey - this year it's on November 27). I will be 14.5 weeks then. I'd tell family sooner but that's the next time we will see everyone as we live out of town!

For my Facebook announcement, I'm planning on having my family picture taken with a big pumpkin (daddy), a slightly smaller pumpkin (mommy), a small pumpkin (daughter), and a tiny baby pumpkin (for baby, obviously) as say, "We're adding another pumpkin to our patch! Coming May 2015."

I may have thought about this a lot... haha


----------



## Kiss08

Oh, and my first u/s will be on Oct 22 when I am 9+3. :)


----------



## Picksbaby

*kiss* your announcement plans are so cute!! Very well thought out and planned!

*whattoexpect* awww look at your little bub, there amazing. I can't wait till my next scan. I'm counting down the days first tri really drags!

I'm ready for happy and excited 2nd tri now. 1st tri is exciting but scary at the sametime I hope I relax more when 2nd tri hits.

Has anyone looked into getting a Doppler?


----------



## THart

https://i116.photobucket.com/albums/o10/Black_Gryphon/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20140922_151925_zps666911c4.jpg

This is ours.


----------



## Kiss08

I have a doppler. Love it! Last time I could hear the heartbeat for the first time around 10+5.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Picksbaby said:


> How does everyone plan on announcing there pregnancy and when? My family aren't going to be very happy on the news they really dislike my partner... But his family will be over the moon. We've got a family gathering in the middle of October think we will tell his then maybe when we have everyone together. Then mine will probably get a phone call... Don't think I could tell them face to face on my own and take the negative comments

I have an announcement made up that I will show you guys later today! It has a picture of my older two together, then one of my daughter in her I'm going to be a big sister shirt (though you can really only see the sister part.. lol) and my son has a sign saying April 2015 (since I'm due sooo early in May I suspect the baby will be early but who knows) I have my first ultrasound this afternoon :) If all goes well I will text a picture to some family and then post our announcement to facebook for everyone else.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I thought about getting one but this is our last baby and I probably won't really need it once I start feeling kicks regularly..so I don't want to spend a lot on it..


----------



## RubysMommy

I don't get an us for a while either. My first appt with my midwife is on Monday and we will hopefully hear the heartbeat. I will be 8w+4. After that appt I'll ask for the early scan between weeks 11-13 so I don't have to wait until 20 weeks! 

Everyone's announcements are such cute ideas. I've already told my mom, 2 younger sisters and best friend. One of my sisters was in town from Denver for my brothers wedding and just happened to be sharing a bathroom With me... I figured she would figure it out if I didn't tell her. I'm trying to get my husband to ask his parents to come down for a weekend, but I might just text them and his brothers a pic of Ruby in a big sis shirt after our appt. 

For our big announcement on Facebook we are probably going to make a chalkboard similar to this picture. I can't wait to tell everyone, but I want to make sure everything is going well first!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 52.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## atx614

Wow! Everyone's announcement ideas are so cute! I need to get on it, lol. Our first scan is Friday and dd's first birthday is Monday so we will probably tell family then if all is well Friday. Not sure how we will tell them yet though! I may steal that checklist idea, soooo cute!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had my second scan today, baby is measuring small but that's ok this early on so they've left me EDD the same for now. Hopefully get exact dates at the next scan in a few weeks.

We did see a heartbeat :D

Here's our baby :)
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/20140923_150951.jpg

We aren't announcing until 24 weeks, my parents already know but the rest of the world can wait.


----------



## Leikela

captainj1 said:


> I'm having an ultrasound at 2pm today, I'm 8 weeks. Keeping everything crossed that there will be a heartbeat... X

Good luck today!

My first appt is Monday and US will be at 7 weeks. We already told my parents, my sister, my husband's Mom, Grandma and siblings. Everyone is over the moon!! :)


----------



## curiousowl

We told my MIL by showing her around the new house we just bought and then taking her into the baby room last and telling her what it was. She didn't get it so I had to say, "In May!" Then she got it, lol. It was fun so we'll do the same with my parents tomorrow. DH decided to text his brothers. Men! My brother is coming to visit Thursday so I'll tell him in person and then we'll let our parents spread the news to extended family after 2nd tri, maybe around Thanksgiving. I assume DH will call his grandparents to tell them then. I have a few more friends I want to tell after my 8 week appointment and the rest I will call/email/tell as we see them after 2nd tri. I won't announce on Facebook probably until New Years. I'm not very active on there at all so it won't be an issue.


----------



## RubyRedLips

I love everyone's announcement ideas. So much creativity and cuteness! We're gonna wait as long as we can to announce because we're both pretty nervous of something going wrong. Hopefully we'll see heartbeats at the second ultrasound and can begin to feel more relaxed and hopeful. I'm guessing twins may make things obvious sooner than we'd like so maybe I should start thinking about announcements too. I'm already feeling so chubby and bloated!

Good luck at your u/s today, captainj1! We'll all be thinking of you.

Great scan, xMissxZoiex!


----------



## captainj1

Congrats on the scans ladies, beautiful pics. I had mine today and all looked great, measuring 8w+5 and could see head and all 4 limbs and nice strong heartbeat was seen and heard. I have pics but have not uploaded them from the memory stick yet. I'm so relieved that all looks well, and that there is just the one in there - phew! 
Xx


----------



## cdncouple09

Hey Ladies,
Haven't been very active on here but just wanted to say congrats to everyone and hopefully everyone is doing good. 

How is everyone feeling lately? My morning sickness has officially arrived again right on time. My last pregnancy was between 6-7 weeks and this started just before 6 weeks. I was able to get a prescription yesterday for it so hopefully that helps. My last pregnancy I actually lost weight because I was sick right up until the day I delivered. My first prenatal appt. will be October 10th which will make me 9 weeks. I can't wait! I have so many questions and concerns for my doctor as my last pregnancy I was low in fluid which ended in a premature birth. Anyone else feeling nervous about their 2nd baby?


----------



## Leikela

cdncouple09 said:


> Anyone else feeling nervous about their 2nd baby?

I am not feeling nervous about the baby yet. Of course I hope there is a heartbeat at the 7 week ultrasound and there is some uncertainty on whether this will last but nothing out of the norm. I am more nervous about having a 2nd child. How the heck am I going to handle two at one time? LOL That is what I am most nervous about. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Today I got a flu shot and picked up my prescribed prenatals. I'm thinking of just getting an OTC prenatal with Dha and folic acid though because my prescription is $20 a month. I also changed my Ultrasound appt to Oct 3rd. By my calculations I'll be about 6w1d and hoping to see a heartbeat. 

I got bloodwork done yesterday all of my Pregnancy stuff, RH factor, stds, etc. Also another beta and progesterone check but I've not heard back about it yet. I hope everything is well. Still not many symptoms. The only thing I've noticed is I am bloated, tired, and hungry more often than usual. My cramping and breast tenderness is few and far between.

The announcement idea is adorable. You all have awesome plans! If I do anything it'll be after 12wks and it'll probably be DD holding a sign or something. I'd definitely end up telling our immediate families before anything on facebook or anything though. 

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## ImSoTired

The nurse just called me and said my hCG is great but my progesterone is dropping a bit and is only just average so they prescribed suppositories just to be safe. They also asked if I wanted an early u/s which scared me because I thought it meant something was wrong. The nurse told me that it was just for my benefit. So I'm going in on Thursday and expect to only see a sac. Then again on the 3rd. I just hope that this works out. I think a phone call that was supposed to make me feel better just made me nervous.


----------



## misspriss

Yes, I am feeling nervous about my second baby. My first was born prematurely as I developed preeclampsia at 32 weeks. I then lost another baby very early in June. So I'm nervous.

I am 20lbs lighter at the start of this pregnancy though, I'm eating better, and regularly exercising.


----------



## SJDsMommy

hope all goes well! I will be leaving here in about an hour to head out for my appointment so I am sitting here downing my water.. Always hated this part, it hurts to drink 32 ounces of water! lol I usually only do it until I get to the 16 week ultrasound.. then I will drink some water but not the whole 32 ounces.. never been a problem before! My dr says to do the 32 ounces of water an hour before until 30 weeks.. YEAH RIGHT! no way could I hold my pee for a whole hour at 30 weeks LOL


----------



## misspriss

Oh goodness Imsotired, if my prenatals were only $20 a month...I won't tell you how much I spend on vitamins and supplements, but it's more than $20 a month ;)

I worked out again today, pulled something in my left thigh. It's not the whole quad, so probably a smaller supporting muscle. It was those darn front squats. I dislike front squats.

I don't see my doctor until the 13th of October (8 weeks according to LMP). I am thinking of switching doctors though, so I don't know.


----------



## atx614

Sid, I don't think I could physically drink 32 ounces! Impressive! Good luck at your scan!

Misspriss, sorry to hear about your thigh! My left hip is bothering me, ugh! At least yours is from working out. I am pretty sure mine is from sitting to long, ha.


----------



## Kellya009

I think we will tell our family at Canadian thanksgiving, Oct 11/12, when I am 7 weeks. I had really bad ms with my first though, and we live with DHs parents, so we might have to tell earlier if I get sick again. I felt a bit queasy two days ago but since then I've been fine. I don't really feel pregnant. It's still so early I guess. But, I'm sooo HUNGRY!! Before my BFP at work I was wondering why my normal breakfast didn't fill me up and I was so hungry 3 hrs before lunchtime! Today we went to the park and I brought a snack for dd but didn't think to bring anything for myself and an hour after breakfast I was hungry again. Guess I need to be packing snacks!

I am a bit worried about ms, and about getting GD again :(. Anyone have that before too? Hoping I don't get it again. Trying not to think about mc.

I have my drs appt Thursday, 4+6 and I think I'll have a dating scan before 10 weeks. Not sure though, we'll see! Hopefully my LMP is close and they don't bump me back :). It's possibly I'm a few days ahead by LMP.


----------



## THart

$20 covers 6 months of prenatal for me and that's over the counter ones.


----------



## Kellya009

We have extended benefits so my dr prescribes those blue and pink ones and I only pay 20% of the cost. And then the calcium and iron are separate so they are absorbed better. But I remover they made me sooo sick last time! Just taking a b complex that includes folic now until I get a prescription Thursday!


----------



## kategirl

I had my RN registration type appointment today. I finally got an OB, but they don't want to see my until October 30th (12w4d). That's going to be a looooong wait! I thought I'd be getting a dating/viability ultrasound around 9-10 weeks, but since they saw a heartbeat on the one I had last week they said I don't need one. I really hope I'll be able to pick up a heartbeat on my doppler in a couple weeks to reassure me!


----------



## misspriss

atx614 said:


> Sid, I don't think I could physically drink 32 ounces! Impressive! Good luck at your scan!
> 
> Misspriss, sorry to hear about your thigh! My left hip is bothering me, ugh! At least yours is from working out. I am pretty sure mine is from sitting to long, ha.

Oh yes, and right after I worked out I went to the chiropractor (told him I was expecting! First other than family person that I know that I told...) So my hips are in ship shape, hope to keep them that way!



Kellya009 said:


> We have extended benefits so my dr prescribes those blue and pink ones and I only pay 20% of the cost. And then the calcium and iron are separate so they are absorbed better. But I remover they made me sooo sick last time! Just taking a b complex that includes folic now until I get a prescription Thursday!

I have never heard of blue and pink ones. I take a prenatal multi (has iron) so I take a separate calcium supplement, as well as fish oil, vitamin D, and magnesium...I'll admit it, it comes out to about $50/month. Worth it though if I stay healthy.


----------



## Kellya009

You take blue in the morning and pink at night I think? I too agree vitamins are worth the $$ misspriss!! 

Where is everyone located? I'm in Vancouver Canada :)


----------



## curiousowl

ImSoTired said:


> The nurse just called me and said my hCG is great but my progesterone is dropping a bit and is only just average so they prescribed suppositories just to be safe. They also asked if I wanted an early u/s which scared me because I thought it meant something was wrong. The nurse told me that it was just for my benefit. So I'm going in on Thursday and expect to only see a sac. Then again on the 3rd. I just hope that this works out. I think a phone call that was supposed to make me feel better just made me nervous.

I'm on the suppositories too. So far all is well and I saw a heartbeat!


----------



## atx614

Yay! Congrats curiousowl!


----------



## Kiss08

I had a really bad experience at work today. I'm just really upset by the whole thing. I work at a college health center so lots of germs! I tried to get my flu shot but of course disclosed (very obviously discretely) to one of the nurses that I'm pregnant and breastfeeding. She asks how far along I am and I tell her 5 weeks and that we aren't telling anyone yet. She proceeds to walk away to check their policy and then say two separate times in a public place how they can't give me the shot in my first trimester. Now all the nursing staff knows I'm pregnant and I wasn't planning on telling my supervisor until I was in second tri (she was very unsupportive of my first pregnancy). I just kept repeating to stop talking about it and that we aren't telling anyone yet. I'm just so mad that she talked about it openly with all the other nurses there when I specifically said I hadn't told anyone yet. Like.. I literally haven't told my own mother and now 5 of the people I work with know. ARGH! I'm so mad. Oh, and I didn't even get the shot so all that for nothing!! I think someone needs to review HIPAA....


----------



## SJDsMommy

Just got back from the dr a little bit ago! Baby measures 8 weeks and 5 days which puts me at April 30th but because its so close to May 2nd they are sticking with May 2nd as the "official" due date. Baby looked great, heart rate was 173!! (Point girl! :D) there was a subcorionic hemorrhage :( dr didn't seem concerned, I had one last pregnancy too but I will have a follow up at 12 weeks to have it checked on, other than that everything is good so far :)

here is our announcement photo!

https://i61.tinypic.com/iztftj.png


----------



## VGirl

Kellya009 said:


> You take blue in the morning and pink at night I think? I too agree vitamins are worth the $$ misspriss!!
> 
> Where is everyone located? I'm in Vancouver Canada :)

I'm also in Vancouver! :) There aren't so many Canadians here.


----------



## whattoexpect

Glad to hear everyone's scans are going well.

I'm Canadian. From just outside Toronto! &#55356;


----------



## THart

New brunswick for me!


----------



## Kellya009

Wow lots of Canadians :). We had 4 in my last group... Vancouver, Calgary, Regina, and Toronto :).


----------



## sigh

I'm from Philadelphia in the US :)


----------



## Kellya009

Anyone else sooo thirsty?? I drank more than I usually do today and was still thirsty. And I honestly usually pee twice a day and today it was like 5 times. 

Also I decided to test again, yay for progression. Don't know if it really means anything but I have a few tests so what the heck :)

Eta: bottom is 36 hrs after top. 

https://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h185/reiko_caps/DF6C0C38-090D-42FB-A4DA-42A0ACB4FF1D.jpg


----------



## Kellya009

Sigh your family is so cute!!


----------



## Leikela

I am from New Jersey in the US. :)


----------



## Eline

Wow Kiss, that sucks, you 'd think a nurse knows better! 

Yay for all the scans, looking good ladies!


----------



## mimomma

:hi: Would love to join you ladies. I am due May 28. I live in Michigan and this is my 8th pregnancy. Very cautiously excited but looking forward to meeting everyone.:flower:


----------



## RubysMommy

Love your announcement SJD! And the red hair!! I have 5 nieces and nephews with red hair. So cute!


----------



## kategirl

mimomma said:


> :hi: Would love to join you ladies. I am due May 28. I live in Michigan and this is my 8th pregnancy. Very cautiously excited but looking forward to meeting everyone.:flower:

Welcome! I'm originally from MI, but live in WI now. :)


----------



## DebbieF

Kellya009 said:


> You take blue in the morning and pink at night I think? I too agree vitamins are worth the $$ misspriss!!
> 
> Where is everyone located? I'm in Vancouver Canada :)

I'm from Pennsylvania (US). :)

I go in for bloodwork and paperwork today. How is everyone getting scans so early? I'm pretty sure I won't get one until 20 weeks. :(


----------



## misspriss

DebbieF said:


> Kellya009 said:
> 
> 
> You take blue in the morning and pink at night I think? I too agree vitamins are worth the $$ misspriss!!
> 
> Where is everyone located? I'm in Vancouver Canada :)
> 
> I'm from Pennsylvania (US). :)
> 
> I go in for bloodwork and paperwork today. How is everyone getting scans so early? I'm pretty sure I won't get one until 20 weeks. :(Click to expand...

I'm in Arkansas.

I heard that a lot, but most places around here do a "dating" scan around 8-10 weeks and then your anatomy scan at 18-20 weeks. If you get the NT scan it's at 12 weeks...I think until very recently you only got the 1, but now having at least 2 is becoming standard. I don't think I need a "dating" scan though, I'm pretty sure of my dates.


----------



## kategirl

misspriss - This time around they called it a "dating" scan, but last time around they did one just to make sure that they saw a heartbeat and it was the appropriate size and all. I think for most women it's more of a viability scan than a dating scan.


----------



## RubysMommy

I live near the twin cities in mn kategirl! DH and I are both originally from WI :)


----------



## cdncouple09

I am also from Canada! Northern BC. With my first pregnancy I should have only had a 18-20 week scan. Since I had complications I had about 4-5 scans but this time I was informed they are changing the way things are done. I was told my first appt. would be around 8 weeks and I would be sent for a dating scan. Very strange as I know others pregnant and they haven't done this yet so must be very new here. I have no idea what to expect this pregnancy as I am doubtful I will receive regular treatment with having a preemie before. The only reason they found issues last time was from the u/s so I won't be surprised if I am sent for a few extra scans again to be monitored. I can't wait to see baby though!


----------



## Picksbaby

Count down till my next scan 6days! I'm overly excited!! Meet my midwife on Friday too. I'm slowly getting more and more excited about this pregnancy just hope it's good new at my next scan.

Help! I've got to dress up this weekend with got a family party a lot of my dresses are fitted how am I meant to hide the bloated bump.. I'll be 7weeks 1day I shouldn't have a bump! All our family are going and I can't even suck it in! It just there!!! Help


----------



## ZooMa

Just wanted to check in - had my first OB appointment today and it was LOOONG. I was there over 3 hours! Since I wasn't positive of my dates and since I'm breastfeeding, the doc ordered an ultrasound - yay. :) Lovely to hear the heartbeat. I'm measuring 7w6d with an updated EDD of May 7 - Rachelle, could you change for me? Thanks. We're staying team yellow though I'm convinced this one is a boy. 

The plan is to get Maternity21 testing in 3 weeks, and then anatomy ultrasound ~ 18 weeks. The doc doesn't see a need to do the nuchal thickness ultrasound / triple screen labs since all issues should be covered by those other two tests. 

I switched OB practices, and I'm happy. I like this doc - and he blessed a VBAC and midwife care if I so desire. :)

Happy and Healthy 9 months to you all!


----------



## misspriss

Just got a new appointment with a new OB, November 3rd. My OB, who I am thinking I will fire, I have an appointment Oct 13, but I may go ahead and cancel that...


----------



## atx614

Misspriss, what happened with your old ob? I don't think I could wait till November! I would fire after the first scan, lol.

Kiss, I am so sorry! That is beyond frustrating!

I am from Austin, Texas.


----------



## hanrh

Hello all. I have been reading through all of your posts for ages now but haven't posted for ages- sorry! 

It so lovely to hear how you are all getting on. Everyone who is having early scans you are so lucky!! 

How is everyone feeling symptom wise? 

I got my 12 week as an date though today - October 30th, seems like forever away! I'm absolutely terrified though!!! 

Hope u r all doing well xxx


----------



## misspriss

atx614 said:


> Misspriss, what happened with your old ob? I don't think I could wait till November! I would fire after the first scan, lol.
> 
> Kiss, I am so sorry! That is beyond frustrating!
> 
> I am from Austin, Texas.

Well, when pregnant with DS, I went to OB1 for first appt. Got a scan, but decided to go with midwifery care and have homebirth. At 32 weeks my BP went up and trace protein urine, so I had to find an OB fast. OB1's office was really rude when I informed them I was moving to a midwife. I found OB2 because he could fit me in on that Monday afternoon. I was admitted to the hospital for monitoring, 24 hr urine came back severe and I was induced that night, two days later I had a c-section with OB2. He was pretty nice I guess, but I've never really liked him. I have no complaints particularly, just his bedside manner is kind of...standoffish? But he didn't really know me either. He took great care of me, for just being dropped in his lap. I saw him at my 6 week checkup and 1 annual exam since and I just don't feel 100% comfortable with him. He did seem supportive of VBAC right after my section, but I've seen online twice where he's pulled a "bait and switch" with the VBAC. Also, his internal checks were extremely painful, one of the worst parts of labor. I think he just had big hands? I just don't particularly care for him, I'm not sure why. He was a good doctor when I needed him and not mean or anything, but I am just not feeling it :shrug:

OB3 (who I am seeing in Nov) comes HIGHLY recommended for natural births and VBACs. She is a woman, where OB1 and OB2 were men. So I want to at least try her out. It's a bit harder to get into her office because she is popular, so that is why the appointment is so far out. Well that and I made my first appt a couple weeks ago. I will be 10 weeks at the Nov appointment, which is perfectly fine with me. I don't plan to get a dating scan anyway, I'm sure about my dates and I like to minimize ultrasound exposure as much as possible.


----------



## Kiss08

ZooMa said:


> Just wanted to check in - had my first OB appointment today and it was LOOONG. I was there over 3 hours! Since I wasn't positive of my dates and since I'm breastfeeding, the doc ordered an ultrasound - yay. :) Lovely to hear the heartbeat. I'm measuring 7w6d with an updated EDD of May 7 - Rachelle, could you change for me? Thanks. We're staying team yellow though I'm convinced this one is a boy.
> 
> The plan is to get Maternity21 testing in 3 weeks, and then anatomy ultrasound ~ 18 weeks. The doc doesn't see a need to do the nuchal thickness ultrasound / triple screen labs since all issues should be covered by those other two tests.
> 
> I switched OB practices, and I'm happy. I like this doc - and he blessed a VBAC and midwife care if I so desire. :)
> 
> Happy and Healthy 9 months to you all!

How's breastfeeding while pregnant going for you? My nurling is one and we've already had a few issues with my nipple tenderness. I also think my supply has decreased quite a bit. She is nursing a lot more so I think she's getting less. Bummer as there's nothing you can do about it if it's due to hormonal changes. The fatigue this pregnancy is worse for me, I think due to also breastfeeding. It's tough keeping up with water intake, too!! Do you plan to tandem nurse??


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Picksbaby perfect excuse to go shopping!! A skater dress is perfect for hiding the bloat, I have a fantastic one from Topshop maternity that's very flattering!.

I'm having trouble getting hold of my midwife centre urgh I need my referral to the specialist anti natal consultant sent through right away!


----------



## diz

Hello everyone, how are you all feeling. Its great for those who have gotten an early peek at their baby. My dating scan is the end of October which seems like a life time away! 

My nausea keeps coming and going, but I've had a good day today with no ickyness (which just leaves me feeling paranoid that there is no baby! :wacko: )

Hurry up scan!!!


----------



## Kazy

So I thought my crazy nausea was the progesterone. Turns out we are having twins!!


----------



## atx614

Kazy said:


> So I thought my crazy nausea was the progesterone. Turns out we are having twins!!

:happydance: congrats!!! That's great news!


----------



## wiiwidow

Anyone else in the UK seen their midwife and got their scan date yet? I was told to wait for the midwife to ring me and I've not heard yet. Am 8+2 now and would've thought I'd have heard by now!?! 

Can't believe how many twins there are - wow!! 

I've been feeling rough as anything and am exhausted! Can't wait to start feeling slightly more normal again.


----------



## NinaL

I'm in the UK. I guess it varies by region, but my first appointment will be at 7+6, and the scan date will be decided at that appointment. So far I've only talked to the central appointments people though.

x


----------



## NinaL

Kazy said:


> So I thought my crazy nausea was the progesterone. Turns out we are having twins!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## cdncouple09

Kazy said:


> So I thought my crazy nausea was the progesterone. Turns out we are having twins!!

OMG! Exciting! My husband keeps bugging me that I am probably having twins! my nausea is to the extreme now. I remember last time being bad but seriously I can barely get through a day and that is with a full strength prescription of Diclectin. Now I am going to be paranoid until my appointment!!


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats Kazy!!


----------



## Kellya009

So my symptoms so far, insomnia, really hungry and thirsty, mild cramping, peeing more (but drinking more too so maybe not a symptom). And heartburn! I haven't had that since last time I was pg. yuck. No ms yet!


----------



## Kiss08

American ladies (I know things are done very differently in other countries): when do you plan to (or when did you) get your flu shot? My work is giving me a hard time and I don't see my ob for a month. Getting it first tri really is okay, right???


----------



## sigh

Kiss - i dont see why it wouldn't be ok to get it first trimester. Always check with your OB but it's probably fine?

Congrats on the twins Kazy! Wow lots of twin mama's here!!


----------



## Kellya009

I'm pretty sure I'll be getting a flu shot in first tri! I don't think it's harmful for the baby? I'm seeing my dr tomorrow so I will ask her.


----------



## sigh

Kellya009 - Thank you!! The photo is old. My baby is a toddler now. :( 

I'm so happy we're having another one but the thought of a newborn AND a 2 year old is starting to freak me out a bit. I'm not sure how 2 is going to work. Anyone else?


----------



## Rachelle351

Picksbaby said:


> How does everyone plan on announcing there pregnancy and when? My family aren't going to be very happy on the news they really dislike my partner... But his family will be over the moon. We've got a family gathering in the middle of October think we will tell his then maybe when we have everyone together. Then mine will probably get a phone call... Don't think I could tell them face to face on my own and take the negative comments

My in laws never wanted kids in the first place. they didn't exactly react the way first time grandparents should/would when told they are getting their first grandbaby. in fact we told them on christmas with my family there, and they somehow made it about them "we should told them in private" a. I knew they were going to have a crappy reaction b. it was NEVER about YOU! its about your FIRST GRANDCHILD!!! So we arent looking forward to telling them about this one. I'm terrified that they'll ask me to get an abortion. I would never speak to them again. Husband seems to think they wouldn't. but I think they might. 

Don't get me wrong, they arent horrible grandparents...but they arent the best. They are originally from Indiana, and they were making plans to go home for vacation. (this was back in like june) So I was asking for the dates (my husband or I always watches their kitties while they are gone) and she told me aug 25-sept 12 or something like that. I literally froze...and said "so you guys aren't gonna be here for her (danica's) birthday?" (her birhtday is Aug 31) The look on her face totally told me that they had FORGOTTEN THEIR ONLY GRANDDAUGHTERS BIRTHDAY! she goes "well those are the dates...so I guess" I literally couldnt speak. I had no idea what to say to that. They ended up going, and not going to indiana, but the whole point is they forgot her birthday. Thats just an example of what I'm talking about. 

But we plan on giving her a bracelet that says "I love my grandkids" see if she figures it out, and dani will have a big sister tee on. for facebook, we plan on taking pumpkin pictures with our birth years on them....

Sorry my rant...hahaha


----------



## Rachelle351

Kiss08 said:


> For my in-person, family announcements, we will have my one year old daughter wear a shirt that says: There's a turkey in Mommy's oven! We will be seeing everyone for Thanksgiving (a US holiday where we eat turkey - this year it's on November 27). I will be 14.5 weeks then. I'd tell family sooner but that's the next time we will see everyone as we live out of town!
> 
> For my Facebook announcement, I'm planning on having my family picture taken with a big pumpkin (daddy), a slightly smaller pumpkin (mommy), a small pumpkin (daughter), and a tiny baby pumpkin (for baby, obviously) as say, "We're adding another pumpkin to our patch! Coming May 2015."
> 
> I may have thought about this a lot... haha

I had this idea too, for the record...I didn't steal it from you!!! I mentioned it awhile ago! I just didnt want you to think I stole from you!


----------



## Rachelle351

4th set of twins!!!!!!!!!!!! wow!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Kazy! 

Added new people and adjusted edd for ZooMa =) 

The military does ob weird. I had my first "intake". Just paper work and junk. The next appointment will be an actual appointment with my ob and a u/s. so we will get to see bean on Oct 9th. Then we dont get another until 20 weeks. unless there are problems. I had 4 with dani. 1 at 7 weeks because I was bleeding. 10 weeks, 20 weeks and they saw a hole in her heart, so we had to go back at 25 (it closed up by itself) so we saw her 4 times. I get to hear the heartbeat every appointment tho. 

For my non us ladies, is a midwife standard? Just curious, cause thats i see people talk about. Do you not have obs?


----------



## hola47

Wow, congrats Kazy! I found out we were expecting twins last week, and I'm still in shock. Glad to see there are so many of us in here together! Are yours fraternal or identical?

Just another Canadian checking in here, Calgary!


----------



## Kellya009

Rachelle in Canada you can choose an OB or a midwife and both are covered by Medicare. At least that's how it is in bc. Our midwives are going on strike at the end of the year though to get more schooling seats opened up. I have a new GP whom I love and hope she does prenatal and deliveries but I have a feeling she doesn't... It was so hard for me to find care last time and I was really unhappy being at a rotating mat clinic. Hope it's different this time around.


----------



## Picksbaby

Wow there are a lot of twins coming in May!! I've never seen so many in one thread! Wooow go May!!

There's quite a lot of US mummy here, I'm one of the uk mummy's. With my first pregnancy I only saw my midwife had a very textbook pregnancy was nice simple only problem was me fainting, but this time I'm with a consultant led midwife I'm not to sure what it mean but I see a consultant every two weeks at the moment and regular scans and just see my midwife at the same time as every other mum. I'm not sure what happens at 12weeks when I stop being part of the clinic I'm in at the moment I should move over to another clinic closer to my home. I should have regular scans till baby is born. 

Is anyone think of having a early gender or a 4d scan later in pregnancy? I had both with my daughter and would love to do the same again it wether the other half agrees


----------



## mummy2o

wiiwidow said:


> Anyone else in the UK seen their midwife and got their scan date yet? I was told to wait for the midwife to ring me and I've not heard yet. Am 8+2 now and would've thought I'd have heard by now!?!
> 
> Can't believe how many twins there are - wow!!
> 
> I've been feeling rough as anything and am exhausted! Can't wait to start feeling slightly more normal again.

It varies from region to region and even practice to practice. Mine see's you at 8-10 weeks and I can't remember when you get your scan date, I just know its on a Thursday and the receptionist at the hospital is rude.


----------



## taztap

Here in South Africa we are lucky enough to have private medical aid, so i see a gynie/ob at a private hospital, I think u have a scan every month till about 8 months then u see doc weekly. There are very few people who use midwives though there is a push to make it more. The free medical on the government here is shocking very thankful i dont have to use it, so many horror stories know someone who lay in a hospital bed for 2 months with a broken leg before they operated to repair it, so would hate to know what having a baby would be like.. Already seen my doc at 4 weeks after some spotting next scan on 7 October, hoping there is a heartbeat and everything ok then, will be 9 weeks then..


----------



## kategirl

Kiss08 said:


> American ladies (I know things are done very differently in other countries): when do you plan to (or when did you) get your flu shot? My work is giving me a hard time and I don't see my ob for a month. Getting it first tri really is okay, right???

I'm getting one in first tri. My OB last time wanted me to, and the RN I saw Tuesday for intake specifically mentioned I should. Though she did mention that it would be better for me to get a preservative free one (I said my work did them, and she told me to come get one done at the clinic if there's weren't preservative free).

I also have to get a TB test (due to work), which I know some OB's care about. Mine didn't last time, but when I got it done with my first pregnancy I miscarried the next week. I don't think they were in any way related, but it kind of makes me a little nervous just because of the memories.


----------



## Kiss08

I did call my OB a couple days ago and they said it was fine (as long as it was the inactive kind - which the shots are.. the nasal spray is the active one). But my work is still really giving me a hard time and saying I need written permission from my OB saying it's okay for me to get 5 weeks pregnant AND while breastfeeding. Their reaction was making me nervous because I have always thought it was a no-brainer to just the flu shot while pregnant!!!


----------



## RubysMommy

I have my appointment on Monday with my midwife. I'm assuming she will give me the flu shot then, but I'm breastfeeding as well. I got one with dd, but that was in the 3rd tri. 

I used the same midwife group with my last pregnancy and had an amazing experience. They are located in one of the better hospitals in our area, which is where I will deliver. It's nice peace of mind to know I'll be in a hospital if anything were to go wrong. 

I've heard too many horror stories about dr.s who push things on you, so that's why I chose to go with midwives. And my insurance covers them since they are based at a hospital.


----------



## whattoexpect

Hi Ladies,

I'm from Ontario Canada and here we have the option to either have a Midwife or OB. Unfortunately there are only so many midwifes that it is very difficult to get one. With my previous pregnancy I applied at 6 weeks once i saw the heartbeat and it was already full with a waiting list that I never heard back from. If you do not plan on a home birth it is nearly impossible to get one.

This time i applied right after my second beta and was still put on a waiting list but managed to get a midwife. I am so excited!! 

I really wanted a natural un-medicated birth last time even studied hypno-birthing but once I hit 9cm I was exhausted and afraid and ended up with an epidural. I know if I would have had proper support I would have had my med-free birth.

That is my plan for this time long as everything goes well.

The reason that I have so many ultrasounds is because I used fertility treatments to get pregnant, they do the early scan (around 6 weeks) to check on number of babies mostly and to make sure everything looks good. I will have another at 9 weeks, then 12 for the NT testing then probably not until 19 when we get the anomoly testing done. Last time I did the 3d ultrasound to find out the sex. Will be doing that again for sure. Was so amazing. I had one final ultrasound at around 36 weeks to check baby's size...there was really no concern, my ob said i could have one and any chance to check out bubba i jumped at.


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats Kazy!

I'll be getting my flu shot at my 8 week appointment next week.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Im not sure if I am getting a flu shot. Ill also be having my baby with my OB, who is awesome, in a hospital. I definitely dont want to have my baby at home, just because I dont think its a sanitary as a hospital, even though my home is spotless. I love midwives and think they are great. We had our scan is baby is measuring right at 8 weeks + and hb was 146!! We are excited and blessed!


----------



## RubysMommy

Yay that's wonderful news mrsk! My dd was always around 145-150. Maybe it's a girl :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

RubysMommy said:


> Yay that's wonderful news mrsk! My dd was always around 145-150. Maybe it's a girl :)

I so hope so!! Hubby wants another boy:wacko:. I told him I will win this time!!:cloud9:


----------



## atx614

I am getting the flu shot at my 12 week apt. That's when my doc said they have it available. I am sure sooner is fine.

We have our ultrasound tomorrow morning. I am so excited and terrified at the same time. Haven't had any symptoms for like a week and its scary.


----------



## Kellya009

We got a cold here :(. Was feeling it last night and it's full blown this morning. DD has had it for a few days. I think I remember I got a cold around 5 weeks with my first too. Hope it is ok.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Picks we will be getting an early gender scan! The earliest you can get one done round here is 16+3 so if we get there we will be doing it on 16+3 :D I had one last time at 17+3 because we could get everyone's schedules to match until then but it was amazing we got some great 4D images of Leo


----------



## Kiss08

I'm planning to stay team yellow this time! :) Don't know if I'll have the willpower or not but that's the plan!

I'm forgetting who just wrote about wanting a med free birth last time and want to try again.. but I highly recommend a doula! I didn't think I'd be able to do a med-free birth but I was with my doula's help. I firmly believe I wouldn't have been able to with her.


----------



## kategirl

Kellya009 said:


> We got a cold here :(. Was feeling it last night and it's full blown this morning. DD has had it for a few days. I think I remember I got a cold around 5 weeks with my first too. Hope it is ok.

Kellya, I got a horrible cold (even with a fever) the day I turned 5 weeks wih my daughter. It was pretty lousy for about two weeks, but I got through it. I caught something around 6 weeks this time, but it was super mild. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Pusscat

mummy2o said:


> wiiwidow said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else in the UK seen their midwife and got their scan date yet? I was told to wait for the midwife to ring me and I've not heard yet. Am 8+2 now and would've thought I'd have heard by now!?!
> 
> Can't believe how many twins there are - wow!!
> 
> I've been feeling rough as anything and am exhausted! Can't wait to start feeling slightly more normal again.
> 
> It varies from region to region and even practice to practice. Mine see's you at 8-10 weeks and I can't remember when you get your scan date, I just know its on a Thursday and the receptionist at the hospital is rude.Click to expand...

Our midwife sees you at 8 weeks. That's when you get booked in and your scan letter should follow soon after. That's how it works here but probably varies within the UK!


----------



## ImSoTired

Had an ultrasound today to 'make sure pregnancy was in the right spot, check progress with my dates, and reassure me' according to my doctor. Everything measured fine at 5w2d, so right in between my lmp and when I _thought_ I ovulated. Obviously it's too early for a heartbeat but I was happy with what I saw. Because I am on the crinone, the doctor is no longer concerned about my progesterone but is still going to do another few rounds of bloodwork to be certain that hCG is rising accordingly. It seems that they are taking lots of precautions and monitoring me closely which makes me feel better due to my recent loss. I have another ultrasound scheduled for next Friday and some more blood work coming up so fx'd for a heartbeat and good rising!

I am from PA. I too am a little concerned about having an almost 2.5yr old and a newborn but many women have done it so I think we'll make do as well. As for symptoms I'm still only having very few but being 5w2d is early and there is plenty of time for them to show up.

I hope all is well!


----------



## diz

Sigh, 

I had my second when my first was 26 months old. It wasn't as tough as I thought it would be. It's amazing how quickly every one adapts and how soon every thing just feels normal.


----------



## misspriss

If my second comes on his due date, my first will be 26 months. 

I'm kind of surprised my doctor didn't ask to see me any earlier than he would for a normal pregnancy with my previous loss, but they just said we'll see you at 8-10 weeks. I then decided to go with another provider and they can't even get me in until 10+3!

No blood tests, no progesterone checks, no supplements, not a peep from the doctor. Not even to ask if I wanted blood work or anything.


----------



## kategirl

My first one will be 27 months when this one comes around. I know it will be a bit crazy, but I really don't think there's a perfect time.

My doctor wasn't going to do anything diffeent for me because of the loss last month (or my first loss), but I think it did help convice them to do some betas and an early ultrasound when I also had bleeding. Normally they said they don't for bleeding unless it's both very heavy and lasts over a week (which would signal potentially a partial miscarriage) or with lots of pain (which could mean ectopic).


----------



## Picksbaby

My daughter will be five and a half. I find it quite a big age gap but it's what I always wanted to be able to give my daughter everything before another sibling took over. She's not had to fight for attention and now I think she will enjoy being the big sister a lot more.

My views are probably from my own up bringing I didn't feel any child had enough me time with my parents. There was always another child crying for attention


----------



## Picksbaby

I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow though it was rather early at 6weeks 6days!


----------



## THart

My first will be just under 21 months. We wanted 2 under 2 as both me and dh grew up with siblings less than 2 years older


----------



## atx614

My daughter will be 19.5 months when this one comes. I am nervous but excited they will be close in age.


----------



## Kiss08

My DD will be 20 months when #2 arrives! Eek!


----------



## kategirl

Picksbaby said:


> My daughter will be five and a half. I find it quite a big age gap but it's what I always wanted to be able to give my daughter everything before another sibling took over. She's not had to fight for attention and now I think she will enjoy being the big sister a lot more.
> 
> My views are probably from my own up bringing I didn't feel any child had enough me time with my parents. There was always another child crying for attention

It's kind of funny... I was an only child and didn't mind it at the time, but as I've gotten older I really wish I had a sibling. My husband has three siblings but all are much older, so he doesn't feel as connected to them. I think there are pluses and minuses no matter what the spacing is!


----------



## misspriss

kategirl said:


> Picksbaby said:
> 
> 
> My daughter will be five and a half. I find it quite a big age gap but it's what I always wanted to be able to give my daughter everything before another sibling took over. She's not had to fight for attention and now I think she will enjoy being the big sister a lot more.
> 
> My views are probably from my own up bringing I didn't feel any child had enough me time with my parents. There was always another child crying for attention
> 
> It's kind of funny... I was an only child and didn't mind it at the time, but as I've gotten older I really wish I had a sibling. My husband has three siblings but all are much older, so he doesn't feel as connected to them. I think there are pluses and minuses no matter what the spacing is!Click to expand...

Well, my older sister and I were 2 years apart. My younger sister was 6 years younger than me (8 than my sister). My older sister and I were best friends growing up, I didn't start talking to my little sister hardly at all until she was in high school.

Everyone I talked to with large gaps (7+ years) hated their siblings (Okay, I only talked to the people I work with, so not a lot of people...), most of them STILL don't get along with their siblings, even as adults! Everyone with close siblings had a pretty good relationship with them (myself included). However, on the flip side, I am no longer close with my older sister and am much closer with my younger sister as adults. I guess it just depends! :haha:


----------



## kategirl

misspriss said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picksbaby said:
> 
> 
> My daughter will be five and a half. I find it quite a big age gap but it's what I always wanted to be able to give my daughter everything before another sibling took over. She's not had to fight for attention and now I think she will enjoy being the big sister a lot more.
> 
> My views are probably from my own up bringing I didn't feel any child had enough me time with my parents. There was always another child crying for attention
> 
> It's kind of funny... I was an only child and didn't mind it at the time, but as I've gotten older I really wish I had a sibling. My husband has three siblings but all are much older, so he doesn't feel as connected to them. I think there are pluses and minuses no matter what the spacing is!Click to expand...
> 
> Well, my older sister and I were 2 years apart. My younger sister was 6 years younger than me (8 than my sister). My older sister and I were best friends growing up, I didn't start talking to my little sister hardly at all until she was in high school.
> 
> Everyone I talked to with large gaps (7+ years) hated their siblings (Okay, I only talked to the people I work with, so not a lot of people...), most of them STILL don't get along with their siblings, even as adults! Everyone with close siblings had a pretty good relationship with them (myself included). However, on the flip side, I am no longer close with my older sister and am much closer with my younger sister as adults. I guess it just depends! :haha:Click to expand...

My husband is 12 years younger than the oldest and 6 years younger than the last child before him (oddly enough, my father's siblings have the same exact spacing as my husband's except for the middle of te oldest three). He's closest to the sister who's 6 years older, but I think that's mostly due to personalities and lifestyles. My mom is only two years part fom her brother and they're friendly but not too close. I think you can never really tell!


----------



## THart

Got my next appointment! Next Tuesday at 9+3. Hoping she will try to find heartbeat. 

We told the family over the weekend and announced to Facebook earlier this week.


----------



## samzi

There was 17 months between my first daughter and my 2nd. With this baby my eldest will be just 5 basically(Feb) and my youngest will be almost 4.


----------



## Kellya009

I'm guessing this one will be born very close to DD's 2nd birthday. So they'll be 23.5ish months apart. My GP today said, you didn't waste Any time! I thought that was funny considering to me 2 years is the most common age gap? Our next will likely be a bit closer, 20 months maybe. I just need to be able to work for 6 months in between babies to qualify for mat leave. 

Anyways had my first prenatal appt but she just ordered my dating scan and bloods. Since I've had a baby in the last 2 yrs she said we didn't need to order all the bloods, just hcg betas to help accurately date the pregnancy. 

I have another appt with her after my US and then it's off to the maternity clinic as she doesn't deliver. I'm sad, she is the best dr :(


----------



## Kellya009

So my dating scan should be next week, around 5 or 6 weeks. I'm not sure of my dates. We didn't have a scan till 10 wks last time and saw a cute little baby. Guessing there's not much to look at at 6 weeks? Just wondering what we will see, and should dh come?


----------



## sigh

lol at 6 weeks its a circle with a little blob in it and you might see a lil white flicker. I took my DH - it's baby's 1st pictures :) I love the 10-12 week scans so much more. My DD was waving her arms around like she was doing the robot dance :)


----------



## RubysMommy

We will have an 18 month gap between dd and this one. We wanted the first 2 close together. I'm a bit nervous about having 2 under 2. But it was meant to be and we will handle it! :)


----------



## captainj1

Picksbaby said:


> My daughter will be five and a half. I find it quite a big age gap but it's what I always wanted to be able to give my daughter everything before another sibling took over. She's not had to fight for attention and now I think she will enjoy being the big sister a lot more.
> 
> My views are probably from my own up bringing I didn't feel any child had enough me time with my parents. There was always another child crying for attention

My son will be 4 and a half and whilst clearly I have been trying for a while, now that it has finally happened, I am glad that there is a bigger age gap. DS has had 4 great years with the full attention of mummy and daddy and has developed so well. He's such a bright, loving, well behaved boy. And it is great that my 6 months of maternity leave will overlap towards the end with when DS starts school so I will be able to give some time to that and get him settled before I go back to work.


----------



## captainj1

by the way ladies, I had my booking in appointment with the midwife this morning and we are going with the EDD based on my scan so my revised EDD is 30 April 2015. But hopefully I can still stay with the May Mummies?!

xxx


----------



## CazM 2011

My first 2 are 18 months apart, a lot easier than I thought, been so worth it. This time around it will be 20 months apart, when baby comes oldest will be 3 years 2 months, then 20 months and a newborn. Slightly scary prospect but we'll get through it lol xx


----------



## MrsMandy

Wow its been a few days since i caught up!!
Congrats on more twins - looks like may is the month for twins!!

To the lady who asked about midwive in the uk - its standard here. unless theres a problem you will only see a midwife. consultants come in if 
you have any issues. 

I had an appointment with my gp at bout 5weeks where they did nothing and told me to book an appointment with midwife. i saw her wed at bout 7.4 weeks and even she did very little - tried to take blood but couldnt get a vien so just said they'll do it at the hospital when i go for my 12 week scan - no one has even confirmed that i am pregnant!! I just have my two sticks that i peed on to tell me there is a bean in there (well that and the nausia cramping and lack of period! ;) )


----------



## Kellya009

MrsMandy said:


> Wow its been a few days since i caught up!!
> Congrats on more twins - looks like may is the month for twins!!
> 
> To the lady who asked about midwive in the uk - its standard here. unless theres a problem you will only see a midwife. consultants come in if
> you have any issues.
> 
> I had an appointment with my gp at bout 5weeks where they did nothing and told me to book an appointment with midwife. i saw her wed at bout 7.4 weeks and even she did very little - tried to take blood but couldnt get a vien so just said they'll do it at the hospital when i go for my 12 week scan - no one has even confirmed that i am pregnant!! I just have my two sticks that i peed on to tell me there is a bean in there (well that and the nausia cramping and lack of period! ;) )

Did they not even take a sample of your urine??


----------



## misspriss

MrsMandy said:


> Wow its been a few days since i caught up!!
> Congrats on more twins - looks like may is the month for twins!!
> 
> To the lady who asked about midwive in the uk - its standard here. unless theres a problem you will only see a midwife. consultants come in if
> you have any issues.
> 
> I had an appointment with my gp at bout 5weeks where they did nothing and told me to book an appointment with midwife. i saw her wed at bout 7.4 weeks and even she did very little - tried to take blood but couldnt get a vien so just said they'll do it at the hospital when i go for my 12 week scan - no one has even confirmed that i am pregnant!! I just have my two sticks that i peed on to tell me there is a bean in there (well that and the nausia cramping and lack of period! ;) )

Don't worry, no one has "confirmed" I'm pregnant either, but a BFP and lack of period are good enough for me! LOL


----------



## Kiss08

misspriss said:


> Don't worry, no one has "confirmed" I'm pregnant either, but a BFP and lack of period are good enough for me! LOL

haha.. same here!


----------



## kategirl

My OB with my first never "confirmed" my pregnancy until I came in for my 8 weeks appointment and she did an internal scan quickly as part of the appointment. As long as I had a positive HPT, that's all they cared about.

This time around, I had to get a positive urine test at the clinic before they'd let me schedule any appointments. I got a negative on the first one even though I had several positive HPTs (including a digi), and the nurse basically said that their tests were horrible for early detection and that HPTs are essentially never wrong unless you're taking certain hormonal medications to try to get pregnant.


----------



## Kiss08

Secret May babies facebook group anyone??? 

Send me a private message with your name and email address. I'll add you on facebook and add you to the group! :)


----------



## hanrh

Mrsmandy I agree, I'm also from the UK and no one has confirmed my pregnancy either! I find it really strange. I think the first confirmation I'll get is my 12 week scan! I sometimes wandering if I've imagined the whole thing!!!


----------



## Phantom710

The group IS secret, so if you've not announced it, don't worry. No one will be able to see it :)


----------



## MrsMandy

Kellya009 said:


> MrsMandy said:
> 
> 
> Wow its been a few days since i caught up!!
> Congrats on more twins - looks like may is the month for twins!!
> 
> To the lady who asked about midwive in the uk - its standard here. unless theres a problem you will only see a midwife. consultants come in if
> you have any issues.
> 
> I had an appointment with my gp at bout 5weeks where they did nothing and told me to book an appointment with midwife. i saw her wed at bout 7.4 weeks and even she did very little - tried to take blood but couldnt get a vien so just said they'll do it at the hospital when i go for my 12 week scan - no one has even confirmed that i am pregnant!! I just have my two sticks that i peed on to tell me there is a bean in there (well that and the nausia cramping and lack of period! ;) )
> 
> Did they not even take a sample of your urine??Click to expand...

Well I took a sample with me but they said they will send it off to check for infections, they didn't test it there to check I actually was pregnant!
I think the UK system is quite hands off unless there's a problem! Which in some ways is nice - but I would like to have it all confirmed!! 

But.....Got home from work and I have a letter inviting me to my ultrasound on 17th October!!!!! Sooooo excited!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## emma4g63

Cab I join ladies in due 23rd May :)) got my Bfp yesterday !! 
DD is 2.5 years old now so excited give her a play mate !!


----------



## sigh

Hi emma4g63! :wave: Congratulations!!


----------



## atx614

Welcome Emma!

We had our 8 week scan. Lil peanut it measuring right on! 162 heart rate...the sweetest sound!

Then had my daughters one year apt right after. She cries when the nurse walks in cause she knows shots. It's so sad!


----------



## DebbieF

Kiss08 said:


> Secret May babies facebook group anyone???
> 
> Send me a private message with your name and email address. I'll add you on facebook and add you to the group! :)

Just sent you a pm. &#128512;


----------



## mummy2o

My first will be 8 years old by the time baby comes, and DD will be 14 months, so just missing out on Irish twins, but I think I'll have my hands full by then.


----------



## lolly25

Hi all can I join please  I'm pregnant with rainbow baba #5. I had a mc in July and then got pregnant with my rainbow bean . I'm due 17th May . I had a scan yesterday and little bean measured 6and half week ( spot on my ovulation date) and had a strong heartbeat   xx


----------



## Kellya009

Tiny bit of pink spotting &#128547;. Trying not to worry!


----------



## atx614

I had a bit of pink spotting Sunday night after a bm. I just had a scan today and all was well and lil peanut had a great hb. I know it is hard not to worry, but pink is common! I hope you are able to get an early scan to put your mind at ease.


----------



## Rachelle351

Updated new people. and sent message to kiss =)


----------



## sigh

OMG I feel like a bloated piggy!! People are asking me if I'm pregnant!!!!! How am I already showing with this one?!?!?!?!


----------



## Kellya009

atx614 said:


> I had a bit of pink spotting Sunday night after a bm. I just had a scan today and all was well and lil peanut had a great hb. I know it is hard not to worry, but pink is common! I hope you are able to get an early scan to put your mind at ease.

I thought it was pink but it's more brownish pinkish which doesn't worry me as much. But my low back is hurting too which is a little worrisome. Getting bloods on Monday and scan on Wednesday... Hopefully they say something reassuring at the scan but usually they say nothing and you have to wait till your drs appt for the results! It's only a small amount of blood so nothing to warrant a trip to the emergency... Hope it stops soon. I never had any spotting at all with my first! So this is scary for me :/


----------



## Rachelle351

sigh said:


> OMG I feel like a bloated piggy!! People are asking me if I'm pregnant!!!!! How am I already showing with this one?!?!?!?!

haha I have a client who was a ob nurse for 40 years. she took one look at me, and goes "how far along are you", I'm like whooa I'm only 6 weeks (this was a couple of weeks back)!!! lol I kinda look bigger too...im with ya!!


----------



## sigh

I bled on and off (enough for a liner) with my first and had no issues. Brown and pinkish just like you described. Try to relax and take it easy!


----------



## Rachelle351

AHHHH we just came up with the best idea ever!!! I think this is how we will announce on facebook now. So we are pretty big seattle seahawks fans....(american football for those of you not in the us) and they have this thing with the "12th man" So I'm gonna paint my belly with 12 weeks on it in blue and green, because it will be in the heart of the season!!! PREFECT!!!! I'm so excited for this idea!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sigh

Awesome idea! I'm not sure what we're going to do yet. Haven't thought that far but it's surprisingly not far away. Weird!


----------



## atx614

Kellya009 said:


> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> I had a bit of pink spotting Sunday night after a bm. I just had a scan today and all was well and lil peanut had a great hb. I know it is hard not to worry, but pink is common! I hope you are able to get an early scan to put your mind at ease.
> 
> I thought it was pink but it's more brownish pinkish which doesn't worry me as much. But my low back is hurting too which is a little worrisome. Getting bloods on Monday and scan on Wednesday... Hopefully they say something reassuring at the scan but usually they say nothing and you have to wait till your drs appt for the results! It's only a small amount of blood so nothing to warrant a trip to the emergency... Hope it stops soon. I never had any spotting at all with my first! So this is scary for me :/Click to expand...

I am glad you are able to get bloods and a scan! It is probably leftover from implantation since ts brownish. My dr said 25% of women spot inhe first tri so you are not alone for sure!


----------



## samzi

I spotted at 5 weeks and now again at 7.


----------



## MrsMandy

Rachelle351 said:


> AHHHH we just came up with the best idea ever!!! I think this is how we will announce on facebook now. So we are pretty big seattle seahawks fans....(american football for those of you not in the us) and they have this thing with the "12th man" So I'm gonna paint my belly with 12 weeks on it in blue and green, because it will be in the heart of the season!!! PREFECT!!!! I'm so excited for this idea!!!!!!!!!

Ahh!! Love that idea!! We may be in UK but my hubby is a HUGE Texans fan! He has decreed that if its a boy (I drew the line at little girl! :haha: ) its coming home outfit is gonna be a tiny Texans shirt!!! He's bookmarked the site to buy it and everything!! 

I think I've decided our annoucment is gonna be a (as flattering as possible!) a close up shot of my belly holding a car 'baby on board' sign against it! 
I also saw a cute Pic where someone had used Starbucks cups, a large and written daddy on it, a medium and written Mummy on it and then between them a single coffee bean and had put a note saying our little bean is roasting! I think that's so cute so might do similar and put it as a cover Pic on Facebook at the same time as our annoucment Pic! Xx


----------



## Leikela

sigh said:


> I'm so happy we're having another one but the thought of a newborn AND a 2 year old is starting to freak me out a bit. I'm not sure how 2 is going to work. Anyone else?

Yes, that is what is causing me the most anxiety! How am I going to care for two kids at the same time?!? My daughter will be 2 years and 7 months by the time #2 is born.



Kellya009 said:


> We got a cold here :(. Was feeling it last night and it's full blown this morning. DD has had it for a few days. I think I remember I got a cold around 5 weeks with my first too. Hope it is ok.

I have a cold too. It is the worst while pregnant! It lasts so much longer than if not pregnant. I use a Netti Pot which really helps in getting all the snot out! Feel better!



sigh said:


> OMG I feel like a bloated piggy!! People are asking me if I'm pregnant!!!!! How am I already showing with this one?!?!?!?!

I feel so bloated too! I have been wearing baggy shirts so noone has said anything. I feel like my uterus is bigger too. They do say that with #2 you show sooner because your uterus has been stretched out before so it is more pliable.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hello everyone! sorry I've been missing for a few days.. I've been SUPER slammed with homework as usual lol and my hubby got into spring cleaning mode on thursday.. I was SUPER annoyed because he kept giving me things do to.. he's not taking the dr's orders for me to rest seriously.. because I, yet again, have a subchorionic hemorrhage (for those who don't know this is a blood clot either where baby implanted or at the site of the placenta..) My dr put me on pelvic rest and told me not to do any heavy lifting or heavy cleaning and not to be too active during the day for a few weeks at least.. I think reality hit him when I told him that I had blood tinged mucous yesterday =/ nothing so far now though..


----------



## atx614

Hope you are able to rest more! I need to deep clean, but it's going to have to wait till second tri, lol.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I hear ya! I've been low on Energy too! My son Spent the night with my grandparents last night and they are keeping him again tonight because there's a huge storm going on right now and not very safe to drive.. hubby has been at work all day too so my daughter has no one to bother at the moment lol so its been pretty relaxing day.. just been watching tv mostly.


----------



## kategirl

SJDsMommy, I have an SCH as well, but unfortunately my doctor said it's not a big deal and there's no need to slow down/rest more. I specifically asked and he said it was good to stay as active as I can. I was kind of annoyed since I specifically said that the spotting kept getting worse after activity and I feel like my body is telling me to slow down.

Our house is a complete mess, and I have had to energy to clean it. My husband took our toddler for a long walk to give me time to clean up the living room without her in the way - it was a big help and it isn't disgusting anymore! I really need to clean the kitchen and do dishes tonight, but the living room totally wore me out so I'm listening to my body and taking a break!


----------



## ZooMa

They saw a small SCH at my 8 week scan as well. I don't know the numbers regarding size but the doctor didn't seem too worried, especially because I have been spotting. He didn't put me on any restrictions. I don't necessarily want to be on pelvic rest but now I'm worried. (Have to find something to worry about of course.) Good to hear some of you are going through this or have gone through this before and everything should be A-OK.


----------



## ImSoTired

I too, am extremely bloated. I actually considered breaking out my maternity pants!


----------



## Rachelle351

I have wanted nothing but sweets the last week or so. Chocolate...right now I'm sucking on a jolly rancher, I stole a bunch of candy from work (teehee) ice cream, ANYTHING sweet. 

Danica has started to say dada and ki (her word for kitty, we have three) if you say ki to her, she'll point to a cat. I was trying to get her to say mama, and I said mama she looked at me and said dada, I was dying. shes so funny. 

I'm so ready for this nausea to be over. I really hope it goes away during the 2nd tri, like it did for dani. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## amaryllis

Due: May 26 (waiting for scan for final date)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2999.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok ladies.. I hope you don't mind a vent here but I really need to let this out.. A good friend of ours asked me to watch her children, as I do on a regular basis often on a last minute notice.. fine - whatever, I don't mind, our kids are very close in age and they love the company! but last night she asks me very last minute if I wouldn't mind watching them until 2 am while she goes for drinks with some friends.. she knows I am pregnant and how tired I am.. and that my daughter wakes up before the sun! despite this I told her I would do it.. she said she was waiting to hear back from a friend so about an hour later with no response I told her I was going to bed and if she needed me to call but she finally said she would be on her way and would be here in an hour or less.. just over an hour later she did show up. By that time my daughter was in bed (poor girl was excited to see her friends too but it was 10:00 when they finally showed up.. well, she said she would be back to get them about 2.. here it is going on 2:40 and not even a single message on when she will be by to get them.. and in fact I JUST saw a photo of her that her friend tagged her in, eating at what looks like a burger place or subway or something.. (there were photos of her at a bar too so I know she wasn't lying but it would have been nice to know she was going to be later than expected!)

I'm not sure what to say here.. I don't want to be rude but I feel as if I am being taken advantage of right now!

I did plan on sleeping once her kids fell asleep (and just setting an alarm for a little before 2, which I told her this and to call if she would be early) but it took the older one until about 12:30 to fall asleep! (she's not one to like sleeping out side of her house..) by that time I figured there really was no point in me getting a one hour nap.. now I'm kind of wishing I had! I can barely keep my eyes open..

I don't know what to do here!


----------



## mummy2o

Wouldn't it have made more sense for the kids just to have a sleep over and them to be picked up in the morning as I would hate to wake my babies in the middle of the night unless we were getting an early flight or something similar.


----------



## SJDsMommy

yeah, and it definitely would have been easier on me.. at this point it might as well be a sleep over.. nearly 3:00 am and still nothing.. about to text her and tell her to either come and get them now or later on in the morning because this is BS. 

I wouldn't be so mad if she had told me she would be later than expected, a simple quick text would be nice ya know?..


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ha well then.. I just messaged her and she apparently just pulled in when I did. She did seem like she felt bad (her friend was driving her so she couldn't just leave). Still.. a text or fb message would have been nice though..

Off to bed!


----------



## Curlymikes

Well i have my first scan tomorrow. I am excited but super scared there wont be a hb like last time. The day today is crawling by and to make matters worse there is no electricity today! Who knows when it will be back on. I really needed the distraction of the tv. I feel like this heaviness today and its freaked me out. I dont know if its nerves or bloating or something bad. It doesnt really hurt but it seems so familiar like when af comes. It seems like it goes away when i dont think about it. I seriously need a distraction. At least i have internet on my phone til it dies.


----------



## Leikela

amaryllis said:


> Due: May 26 (waiting for scan for final date)

Welcome and congrats!

And about the "sleepover", you are definitely being taken advantage of! By saying yes to such late night babysitting, you are telling your friend that it is ok and she will no doubt ask again. Put your foot down and next time say NO. It is ok to say NO. :)


----------



## Kellya009

Curlymikes said:


> Well i have my first scan tomorrow. I am excited but super scared there wont be a hb like last time. The day today is crawling by and to make matters worse there is no electricity today! Who knows when it will be back on. I really needed the distraction of the tv. I feel like this heaviness today and its freaked me out. I dont know if its nerves or bloating or something bad. It doesnt really hurt but it seems so familiar like when af comes. It seems like it goes away when i dont think about it. I seriously need a distraction. At least i have internet on my phone til it dies.

Hope the day doesn't drag. Do you have a book you could read? Try and relax and not stress! I have mine on Wednesday, feeling nervous too.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Curlymikes said:


> Well i have my first scan tomorrow. I am excited but super scared there wont be a hb like last time. The day today is crawling by and to make matters worse there is no electricity today! Who knows when it will be back on. I really needed the distraction of the tv. I feel like this heaviness today and its freaked me out. I dont know if its nerves or bloating or something bad. It doesnt really hurt but it seems so familiar like when af comes. It seems like it goes away when i dont think about it. I seriously need a distraction. At least i have internet on my phone til it dies.

Im praying for you. All will be well. :hugs:


----------



## Kiss08

Just a reminder: If you want to join us on FB (completely secret, private group), send me a private message with your name, email, and a description of your profile pic. I'll friend you, add you to the group, and then delete you (no offense! haha). Just wanted to put this in again in case it got lost for some people!


----------



## Kellya009

Off to the emergency for me. Bleeding red blood, I know it could be nothing but I can't sit and worry for the next 3 days till my ultrasound. Need some answers before then. Prayers appreciated for little bean to stick.


----------



## kategirl

Kellya, fx that it's still okay! I had red blood too and it turned out to be an SCH. I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## atx614

Will be praying for a sticky bean!! Fxd!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Fingers crossed for you kellya I bled bright red with a few clots for a full week with my son, never knew what it was as all looked normal and baby was well the nurse just said sometimes we bleed for no reason, hope this is the case for you :hugs:


----------



## Kellya009

They took my blood and now I'm waiting for a scan. I'm kind of worried that they saw my blood results and now want a scan. I guess they were low :(. Hopeful still though.


----------



## sigh

Kellya009 - fxed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Kellya009

Dr saw my hcg and said scan was unnecessary. 5853. He said get another hcg done in a few days and scan in a couple weeks when heartbeat should develop. I have one on Wednesday for dating anyways.


----------



## mummy2o

So sorry Kelly. I hope you get some good news soon.

AFM my c-section scar is already given me pain :( I had no pain in the last pregnancy, so I'm wondering if its because its only been 6 months. I have no idea when my midwife appointment is and getting hold of my dr is worse than hard work due to the busy schedule I have. I have to ring between 8-9.30 for a telephone appointment at 11, but I've just seem to have appointments galore with other things right now. I'll try phoning when I get back today but I doubt they will talk to me. It also means I haven't been able to get my folic acid as I have a high BMI I need the higher dose. All these things sent to try me I swear. If they can't do that, the next realistic time I can get these all sorted is next monday as so far its the only day free in my week, although I suspect something will fill it up....


----------



## Leikela

Kellya009 said:


> Off to the emergency for me. Bleeding red blood, I know it could be nothing but I can't sit and worry for the next 3 days till my ultrasound. Need some answers before then. Prayers appreciated for little bean to stick.

Fingers crossed your little bean is ok!


----------



## Rachelle351

So sorry kelly! I hope all is well.


----------



## MrsMandy

Hope its all good news for you Kelly. Xx


----------



## chicky160

Kellya009 said:


> Off to the emergency for me. Bleeding red blood, I know it could be nothing but I can't sit and worry for the next 3 days till my ultrasound. Need some answers before then. Prayers appreciated for little bean to stick.



Fxd crossed for you Kelly that everything will turn out to be just fine :hugs:

How is everyone? I have my first proper scan in a couple of weeks, I am so so nervous! And excited of course. I will be 11+4 on the day so we will be having the nuchal scan. Fxd little bean is happy and healthy in there! 

Did the decision on a ticker thingy get made yet and I've missed it somehow? Xxx


----------



## SJDsMommy

Good luck! I would have begged to do the scan anyway if I were in that situation!


----------



## atx614

My dd turns one today! Oh how time has flown!!

All my symptoms seem to be gone, but I am reassured after my scan Friday. I am going to try my Doppler today too. Anyone found the hb at 8 weeks?


----------



## curiousowl

Hey ladies. My family was visiting so I disappeared for the weekend. Hope everyone is doing well and my thoughts are with those who are having some scares. 

AFM, I'm trying the B6/unisom combo starting tonight. This nausea is debilitating and I wasn't able to take my prenatals for 3 days in a row. Excited for my 8 week appointment/scan on Friday though.


----------



## Curlymikes

Had my scan today at 7w5d! It's twins! I can't believe it! Baby A measured 12mm with a hb 174 and and baby B 13.3mm with a hb of 179. We're so happy after our losses to see not only just one but two healthy babies!!!! They said I was measuring 7w3d but not to worry cause they're so small right now that a little change in mm makes a huge difference. So in love with my babies!


----------



## MrsMandy

Wow - more may twins!!! Congrats Curlymikes! Xx


----------



## sigh

Wow congrats curlymikes! that makes 4 or 5 sets of May twins? I forget!


----------



## atx614

Congrats in the twins!!!!


----------



## misspriss

Wow congrats curlymikes! So many twins this month! 

(Don't tell DH, I'm secretly hoping it's a magic month, I'd love twins...but I don't have much hope...)

AFM, not much going on. Was extremely fatigued Sunday, but it's better today. I was also EXTREMELY bloated by the evening. So much so I was up all night letting it out one end or the other...so TMI but I was burping and farting so much I couldn't sleep ALL night. Lovely, huh? I was also HUGE, like I looked about 20 weeks. All gone by the AM, of course, one burp/fart at a time...I have no idea what I ate, it all kicked in after I had a big salad though with cucumbers...those make you burp, right?


----------



## Kellya009

misspriss said:


> Wow congrats curlymikes! So many twins this month!
> 
> (Don't tell DH, I'm secretly hoping it's a magic month, I'd love twins...but I don't have much hope...)
> 
> AFM, not much going on. Was extremely fatigued Sunday, but it's better today. I was also EXTREMELY bloated by the evening. So much so I was up all night letting it out one end or the other...so TMI but I was burping and farting so much I couldn't sleep ALL night. Lovely, huh? I was also HUGE, like I looked about 20 weeks. All gone by the AM, of course, one burp/fart at a time...I have no idea what I ate, it all kicked in after I had a big salad though with cucumbers...those make you burp, right?

I have been so gassy here too &#128563;. I remember the burping with my first pregnancy was gross. So rude but couldn't help it lol!

Wow curlymikes congrats on the twins!!


----------



## chicky160

Awwww more twinnys! Congrats Hun x


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats on the twins!


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats curly!!


----------



## Kiss08

5 confirmed sets of twins and phantom almost certainly is carrying twins (or triplets!). Craziness! Congrats curly!!

I think I'd die if I found out I was having twins. Two under two is quite enough for me!!!


----------



## atx614

Haha, me too kiss! I was so relieved when I saw one! After hearing about all these twins, it got me thinking lol. 3 under 2 would be haaarrrrdddd!


----------



## Kazy

Curlymikes said:


> Had my scan today at 7w5d! It's twins! I can't believe it! Baby A measured 12mm with a hb 174 and and baby B 13.3mm with a hb of 179. We're so happy after our losses to see not only just one but two healthy babies!!!! They said I was measuring 7w3d but not to worry cause they're so small right now that a little change in mm makes a huge difference. So in love with my babies!

Oh my goodness!! Yeah we are both having twins and due only like a week or so apart! Congrats


----------



## Kellya009

I feel sick when I think about twins to be honest. But it's meant to be for some mamas and you ladies will rock it! And your LO will always have a BFF by their side &#128155;. I'm starting to feel some mild ms today, which is making me feel a bit more reassured :)


----------



## mummy2o

Although I would like twins, I think due to the age gap between this one and DD I would prefer not to have twins. So we'll have to see what happens.


----------



## chicky160

I'm with some of you ladies too, I love twins to look at! But having to care for both and a toddler with a husband that is pretty useless with anything baby related is not my idea of fun :haha:

I'm sure you ladies expecting them will rock! :thumbup:


----------



## captainj1

I'm also very relieved I have only one in there - I hated the newborn phase with my son and he was such hard work with colic and allergies. I had PND and was an emotional mess.

But two of my friends had twins 3 months ago and they are getting on with it with their toddlers in tow too. They just aren't sure when their next holiday is going to be!! Xx


----------



## Kiss08

atx614 said:


> Haha, me too kiss! I was so relieved when I saw one! After hearing about all these twins, it got me thinking lol. 3 under 2 would be haaarrrrdddd!

When was your DD born and when are you due this time?? We have a similar age gap!

My DD was born Sept 13 and this one is due May 24.


----------



## kategirl

Yay for everyone who is having twins and wants twins! :)

I'm with those who can't imagine having twins... I'm glad we only saw one little bean on that scan! :)


----------



## atx614

Kiss08 said:


> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> Haha, me too kiss! I was so relieved when I saw one! After hearing about all these twins, it got me thinking lol. 3 under 2 would be haaarrrrdddd!
> 
> When was your DD born and when are you due this time?? We have a similar age gap!
> 
> My DD was born Sept 13 and this one is due May 24.Click to expand...

My dd was born sept 29 and I am due may 9! They will be about the same gap as your kiddos :)


----------



## CaT1285

Hey ladies, can I join? I'm due May 27.

I'm hoping I don't have twins in there, since my husband and I only want two children. The newborn stage would be rough with twins, although at this point I wouldn't mind having 13mo twins. But three kids is just too much for us, so let's make it a singleton!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Curlymikes said:


> Had my scan today at 7w5d! It's twins! I can't believe it! Baby A measured 12mm with a hb 174 and and baby B 13.3mm with a hb of 179. We're so happy after our losses to see not only just one but two healthy babies!!!! They said I was measuring 7w3d but not to worry cause they're so small right now that a little change in mm makes a huge difference. So in love with my babies!

Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## ImSoTired

Nausea is full force now. Still no vomiting but, wow, I feel like I could if I tried to. Fatigue has been rather constant, some back pain and very minor, and occasional, cramping. Breasts are only sore here and there. Bloating and gas are terrible. It's still different than my first pregnancy but I am beginning to feel pregnant. It's about time as I'm around 6 weeks. My bloodwork on Saturday showed hcg at 13000+ and I had more yesterday that I haven't had results to yet. Hopefully that'll be the last of the blood work for a while as I am all bruised up. Ultrasound on Friday and both excited and nervous. 

Congrats on the twins, Curly! So many May twins.

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## cdncouple09

Hey Ladies! So haven't been on here for a couple days but that is because I have been so sick. I have had many moments where I've thought there is no way I can get through this first trimester. I have had to go home from work twice which to me is mortifying. I actually had a co-worker come up to me yesterday and say that I was so pale I was as white as my sweater. No one knows why I don't feel good but looks like I may be telling my boss sooner than later. Did I mention that I am on full strength prescription for my nausea. Anyone else this bad?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Urgh I'm crazy nauseous!!! Not been sick yet but I feel so so awful constantly!, can't stand to smell anything food like and the animals have to stay well away which isn't great as we are hand rearing a baby chicken right now!.


----------



## Kiss08

I just gagged up my lunch.. does that count?? :sick:


----------



## lolly25

Yep mine comes in waves and if I eat any junk food im :sick::sick: it's like my little bean prefers fresher food, although I've found my soft juice plus vitamins have helped x Yesterday I had a not so bad day and today I had a savoury pastry for lunch although it didn't last :sick: x


----------



## nflores77

Hi Everyone - Can I join the group? I'm expecting May 21st but have a feeling this little one will come early May ;)


----------



## MrsMandy

Hey everyone - I have seen there is now a June thread - must be time to change our group name now surely???!!! &#128541;


----------



## RubysMommy

I'm with you all on the nausea! But I actually get sick any where from 2-5 times a day :( my midwife wants me to take a b-6 and unisom to help with the nausea, but I'm not sure I am up to taking a sleep aid while cosleeping dd. She said to put her in the crib for the first 2 nights I use it, but dd doesn't let me put her in there to sleep. She flips out right away. 

Has anyone else tried the combination?


----------



## sigh

I decided to try out the doppler today. I found my DD's heartbeat at 9+5 so I thought I might try. I did hear it for a second but then the bubs scooted away and I couldn't hear it again. I did however get measurements on the heartbeat (in the 150 range, on the left side of my uterus). HOWEVER, on the other side of my uterus I got a reading of (135-140). I checked repeatedly and kept getting these readings. Wondering if I've been misdiagnosed AGAIN.

I think I posted my story on here before but for those of you who don't know, I was misdiagnosed with a miscarriage and it turns out that my dates were about 2 weeks off (which doesn't really make sense because it puts my BFP at 2w 6d). When I went for my scans, there were 2 sacs but only 1 baby visible. The dr said the other one looks like a collection of blood. My HCG at 5+5 was 25000. And I am showing pretty significantly right now. 

Could there be 2?! :huh: Lol I'm probably just freaking myself out but...hmmm


----------



## Kellya009

RubysMommy said:


> I'm with you all on the nausea! But I actually get sick any where from 2-5 times a day :( my midwife wants me to take a b-6 and unisom to help with the nausea, but I'm not sure I am up to taking a sleep aid while cosleeping dd. She said to put her in the crib for the first 2 nights I use it, but dd doesn't let me put her in there to sleep. She flips out right away.
> 
> Has anyone else tried the combination?

I don't know about those meds, but I was on diclectin, Canada's version of that I think. And it makes you drowsy. I would take anything g like that while cosleeping. Maybe get a sidecar?


----------



## atx614

sigh said:


> I decided to try out the doppler today. I found my DD's heartbeat at 9+5 so I thought I might try. I did hear it for a second but then the bubs scooted away and I couldn't hear it again. I did however get measurements on the heartbeat (in the 150 range, on the left side of my uterus). HOWEVER, on the other side of my uterus I got a reading of (135-140). I checked repeatedly and kept getting these readings. Wondering if I've been misdiagnosed AGAIN.
> 
> I think I posted my story on here before but for those of you who don't know, I was misdiagnosed with a miscarriage and it turns out that my dates were about 2 weeks off (which doesn't really make sense because it puts my BFP at 2w 6d). When I went for my scans, there were 2 sacs but only 1 baby visible. The dr said the other one looks like a collection of blood. My HCG at 5+5 was 25000. And I am showing pretty significantly right now.
> 
> Could there be 2?! :huh: Lol I'm probably just freaking myself out but...hmmm

That's exciting! Sounds like there could be two! Especially if your scan was early on. Plus it seems like may is the month of twins!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

That's exciting sigh! Maybe baby B is a good few days behind baby A. I do believe it's not uncommon for non identical twins to measure differently, when's your next scan?? X


----------



## kategirl

RubysMommy said:


> I'm with you all on the nausea! But I actually get sick any where from 2-5 times a day :( my midwife wants me to take a b-6 and unisom to help with the nausea, but I'm not sure I am up to taking a sleep aid while cosleeping dd. She said to put her in the crib for the first 2 nights I use it, but dd doesn't let me put her in there to sleep. She flips out right away.
> 
> Has anyone else tried the combination?

I took it while pregnant with DD, and am taking it again this time. It REALLY helps me with nausea, though I know people who it didn't work for. I take 25 mg B-6 every 12 hours (morning and night) and then half a Unisom before bed.

When I started taking it with DD, I felt really groggy the first day and a half, then I must have gotten used to it and never noticed it again. This time I never even had the groggy effect even the first day I started taking it, though I did sort of ease myself into it by taking a quarter Unisom the first couple nights and then upping it to a half. I don't feel like it's affected by sleep at all; I've been a fairly restless sleeper the last couple weeks. My 20 month old daughter slept in bed with us two nights ago (not intentionally, but it was a rough night...) and I was waking up whenever her little foot got near me. However, I might be a little hesitant to take it for the first time with DD in bed; those same Unisoms totally knock my husband out and leave him groggy all the next day.

Would you be able to let DD fall asleep in the bed and then transfer her to the crib? I'm not sure if she'd go for that or not.


----------



## atx614

I tried my Doppler, but no luck. I didn't find my daughter till around 12 weeks though. Hoping to find this one earlier for some peace of mind!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hello ladies, happy October :) 6 months until may! :) 

I know I am a little bit late but congrats on the twins! how exciting!


Here's my update..since about 5 weeks I keep getting these odd painful contractions.. its usually just one and lasts about 30-60 seconds and then its done.. nothing more after that!. I thought it was braxton hicks at first but then I remembered those really aren't supposed to be painful.. just uncomfortable/annoying but nothing like what I had! So then I thought maybe gas pains but that didn't add up either.. then I thought it was just stretching but its way more of a contracting feeling.. its going in not out (plus I feel the stretching too and whatever this other pain is, its different..) So now I really don't know what to think.. because its happened 3 times so far this week alone =/ like I said when it happens its just once.. and I don't notice any bleeding or anything unusual after that so I don't think its related to my SCH (it didn't happen last pregnancy either and I had a SCH then too..) if it happens again I think I'll be calling the dr..


----------



## kategirl

SJDsMommy, I gope it stops for you soon, that sounds kid of scary! I've never heard ob BH so early.

For what it's worth, I know a lot of people who have said that their BH were painful. I only ever had one with my DD (a coule hours after my 36 week appt, actually!) and I'd say that it was painful (not just uncomfortable). Not painful in the same way that real contractions are, but I wouldn't say it's "painless" like you always hear them discussed.


----------



## curiousowl

kategirl said:


> RubysMommy said:
> 
> 
> I'm with you all on the nausea! But I actually get sick any where from 2-5 times a day :( my midwife wants me to take a b-6 and unisom to help with the nausea, but I'm not sure I am up to taking a sleep aid while cosleeping dd. She said to put her in the crib for the first 2 nights I use it, but dd doesn't let me put her in there to sleep. She flips out right away.
> 
> Has anyone else tried the combination?
> 
> I took it while pregnant with DD, and am taking it again this time. It REALLY helps me with nausea, though I know people who it didn't work for. I take 25 mg B-6 every 12 hours (morning and night) and then half a Unisom before bed.Click to expand...

This is exactly what I'm taking. Second day on it today and it definitely seems to take the edge off. I'm still nauseous but don't feel on the edge of vomiting every minute.


----------



## RubysMommy

Thanks Kelly and Kate! I think I'll try starting with a quarter of a pill and see how it makes me feel. I really need to do something for this ms! I'm so gaggy and nauseas that it's hard to eat. And when I eat it's just waves of nausea. :( 

SJDs I hope it's nothing serious! I wish I had some insight for you, but I didn't have painful BH. Keep us posted!


----------



## RubysMommy

Thanks curious! Did it make you very drowsy when you first took it?


----------



## ImSoTired

Sigh, oh my goodness. It sounds like there might be 2 in there!? When is your next appt?

As for me just some nausea that comes and goes, some cravings and aversions (and just plain not wanting anything sometimes), fatigue, frequent urination, bloat, gas, and some back pain, is all that I'm dealing with. Oh and I'm still so thirsty. I woke in the middle of the night with an upset stomach. Not sure if it's hormones or something I ate. Anyway my ultrasound is on Friday and I've still got my finger's crossed that we see a healthy growing bean with a heartbeat.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## curiousowl

RubysMommy said:


> Thanks curious! Did it make you very drowsy when you first took it?

Well, I'm only taking a half and taking it before bed. I don't feel any more tired in the mornings than usual. I've heard people say that they get used to the drowsiness after a couple days too.


----------



## knobby

I need everyone to send their good vibes my way. 

Monday morning I had brown discharge, this was following an orgasm that I had while asleep on Sunday night. It woke me up and freaked me out. Tuesday I had brown discharge but by evening had dark red blood. Wednesday (today) I have brownish red blood. It has been like a light period with more blood after going to the bathroom. No cramping or clots.

Tomorrow afternoon is my first appointment and ultrasound and I am really worried and scared. I just want everything to be okay.


----------



## MrsMandy

Fingers crossed for you knobby, hope its all OK in there!! Xx


----------



## mummy2o

I hope all is ok knobby.


----------



## atx614

Good luck tomorrow knobby! It's a good sign there are no clots or cramping!


----------



## Kellya009

Well I had a scan today and the tech was wondering why I was in so early. LMP is 5+5 but I think I'm a few days shy of that. She saw the gestational and yolk sac but no fetal pole. I'm not worried, I think I'm a little early still. My drs office booked the ultrasound for me and now I'm not sure why if you can't see a bloody thing this early!! No more bleeding though, and nausea continues to worsen, so that's a good sign. I really think this will be a viable pregnancy :)


----------



## whattoexpect

Thinking of you knobby. Sticky baby dust your way x


----------



## whattoexpect

Any decision been made on our ticker? I'm getting jealous of all those cute June bug tickers. Let's show our may pride!


----------



## RubysMommy

Fingers crossed for you knobby! 

I agree about the ticker. I would like to add one soon as well!


----------



## Picksbaby

Hope everything's okay knobby.

It's nice to hear about all the scans, and twins may is the month of twins by the looks of it.

*update* luckily my nausea has gone I was getting waves of it in the morning and evening but they have disappeared I am just constantly tired and thirsty. I love to drink and I want to eat cheese...

Had a scan yesterday baby has caught up with it's measurements last time I went they told me I was 5weeks instead of 5+4 I had a panic!! went yesterday to be told I'm 7+3. We saw our little bean, had such a strong heartbeat was amazing it's my partners first scans so he was pretty amazed and stuck to the screen. We got a photo too. Back in two weeks for our next scan.


----------



## mummy2o

Kellya009 said:


> Well I had a scan today and the tech was wondering why I was in so early. LMP is 5+5 but I think I'm a few days shy of that. She saw the gestational and yolk sac but no fetal pole. I'm not worried, I think I'm a little early still. My drs office booked the ultrasound for me and now I'm not sure why if you can't see a bloody thing this early!! No more bleeding though, and nausea continues to worsen, so that's a good sign. I really think this will be a viable pregnancy :)

With DD I went for an early scan and was placed at 5 weeks instead of 6 due to no fetal and only the beginning of a yolk sack. At her next scan she caught up but was 8+3 instead of 9 weeks. Even at my 36 week scan she only measured 32 weeks. I gave birth to a 5lb 15oz baby on her due date so she was just meant to be small. 

Try not to worry to much. I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## kategirl

I hope all is well, knobby!


----------



## Kiss08

knobby said:


> I need everyone to send their good vibes my way.
> 
> Monday morning I had brown discharge, this was following an orgasm that I had while asleep on Sunday night. It woke me up and freaked me out. Tuesday I had brown discharge but by evening had dark red blood. Wednesday (today) I have brownish red blood. It has been like a light period with more blood after going to the bathroom. No cramping or clots.
> 
> Tomorrow afternoon is my first appointment and ultrasound and I am really worried and scared. I just want everything to be okay.

What time's your appointment? Thinking about you!!


----------



## atx614

Good luck today knobby!

I have been having some very very weird dreams! They are not baby related. Just very weird. Anyone else?


----------



## sma1588

hey everyone I just wanted to pop in and say I got my new bfp yesterday by blood test. completely surprised since 8dpo hcg was a 1. yesterdays was 183 and I got two positive test and missed af . I didn't even know they were doing an hcg blood test lol... funniest part was that morning we were on our way to my inlaws for my daughters b day and she requested a brother lol then daddy says ok then she said and a sis. well low and behold I find out later she will hopefully get what she asked for


----------



## Kiss08

Weird dreams???? I'm the queen of weird dreams right now. Every.Single.Night. I've had a few sex dreams, a few baby related dreams, but mostly just really, really weird dreams.


----------



## atx614

I am glad I am not alone! Normally I don't remember my dreams when I wake up, but apparently I do during pregnancy! 

This morning I was annoyed with dh bc he was cheating on me in my dream last night. I have had several sex dreams too!


----------



## Eline

Fx knobby! 

My nausea has almost completely disappeared and I feel rather normal atm. I'll be happy if my scan next week confirms that everything is ok. 

I had some very odd dreams the first weeks, but last week I slept very deep and dreamless.


----------



## whattoexpect

sma1588 said:


> hey everyone I just wanted to pop in and say I got my new bfp yesterday by blood test. completely surprised since 8dpo hcg was a 1. yesterdays was 183 and I got two positive test and missed af . I didn't even know they were doing an hcg blood test lol... funniest part was that morning we were on our way to my inlaws for my daughters b day and she requested a brother lol then daddy says ok then she said and a sis. well low and behold I find out later she will hopefully get what she asked for

Congrats SMA!! Happy and Healthy 9 mo to you! Maybe your daughter will get everything she asked and it will be twins! :flower:


----------



## atx614

I am jealous,I would love a deep sleep lol.

Most of my symptoms are gone too. Next scan isn't until the 24th. Seems so far off.

Going to do a private gender scan around 15 weeks mid nov. anyone else getting early gender scans?


----------



## THart

We are debating it. It depends on when the schedule our 20 week ultrasound. I'm 20 weeks the Saturday before Christmas and we would like to know for Christmas.


----------



## atx614

Ya, I will be twenty weeks dec 20th, so we were worried about getting in before Christmas. But now we are going to announce gender to our families on thanksgiving.


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats sma!

knobby, thinking positive thoughts for you.

Congrats to everyone who had good scans! Hoping mine tomorrow goes as well. I already saw a hb at 6w so hopefully things are progressing.

I agree, we need a group badge :)


----------



## sma1588

its hard because I should be where u all r but hey at least it happened again so soon with a good beta


----------



## Kiss08

I have dreamed every night since 2 days before my BFP. Normally, I never dream. 

I'm announcing I'm pregnant at Thanksgiving. I'll be 14.5 weeks. I'm going to *try* to stay team yellow this time.

Nausea comes and goes for me. I never had it with my DD so this is new for me. So far just some queasiness but that's more than I had last time!


----------



## mummy2o

That's great SMA it happened so quickly for you. I'm always envious of women who get a BFP after a lost. It took me a year between my miscarriage and DD, but I do know it takes many women more than that so I should be grateful. Congratulations again and good luck on your rainbow.

As for nausea, I'm never sick. But a lot sicker this time than last time. I got my hair cut and thought twice I could of been really sick. It was more or less gone this time last time as I managed to get from 4w-6w. And none with DS, so I'm guessing this is more likely to be girl.


----------



## captainj1

sma1588 said:


> its hard because I should be where u all r but hey at least it happened again so soon with a good beta

Congratulations hon, I am sure it is hard but you are not far behind us and you clearly have no problems getting pregnant so be positive! I know people who have had 2 babies in the time I have taken to get pregnant this second time around so conceiving twice in 2 months is great! H&H 9 months hon and feel free to stay on our thread! June and May are close, my EDD is 30 April now so strictly speaking I should be on the April thread (as I will probably have an elective section so it will be around 23 April!) xxx


----------



## ImSoTired

Ultrasound tomorrow and so, so nervous. Praying for a healthy heartbeat! My symptoms are coming and going and have me all worried. It's mine and my husband's anniversary today so I'm trying to enjoy, relax, and celebrate but I can't help but be concerned.


----------



## sma1588

were announcing it on thanksgiving as well. actually I do have a hard time getting pregnant, I have pcos and my daughter took 3 years. my chemical took since april and 2 rounds of clomid this one was my last round of it and it happened. I completely understand how hard it is some times. im shocked it happened the very next cycle though. my sis in law thinks shes prego to so we will be a week apart if she is


----------



## MrsMandy

Congrats sma - so pleased for you. hope you have a great nine months!! 

My nausea is coming and going i seem to have a good day where i can eat and then a bad day where i just feel sick constantly! Also i dont travel well now and i have a big drive on sunday going out for my birthday so i'm hoping i'll be ok for that. any suggestions on what i can do for travel sickness?


----------



## Rachelle351

I have full blown nausea. I didnt have it nearly this badly with dani. She was a breeze. Now thats got everyone thinking its a boy. Someone asked if anyone had a RX for nausea....*raises hand* Im on zofran. And its works like a charm. Kiss I think you mentioned when youll be 20 weeks, so I looked at Im at Dec 14, which would give us plenty of time to find out before christmas. So excited!!


----------



## Kazy

My nausea and tiredness has gotten over the top the last few days. Finally broke down and took phenagren (however you spell it) and it unfortunately had the same bad side effects as zofran. I also can't take unisom. Grrrr. Any other ideas??


----------



## atx614

I drink ginger ale or something carbonated when I don't feel good. I just sip at it and sit down and it helps!


----------



## knobby

My appointment today did not go well :( The baby measured perfectly and was well developed with little arms and legs and a face. It was right on track but there was no heartbeat. The dr said it probably died in the last day or two. I am bleeding a bit more now and have had clots and mild abdominal discomfort on occasion. 

I decided to miscarry naturally rather than have a d&c. The ultrasound showed that my cervix has not dilated yet. So I have to wait. My dr said he couldn't tell me how long this would take but to call him anytime if I felt it was taking too long and we could do a d&c.

I kept calm while in the exam room talking with the dr but as soon as I was out I was in tears and all the way home :'( I am so heartbroken; it had taken 14 months to get this baby and it is over.

I hope you all go on to have beautiful healthy babies. I just have to wait a bit longer to get mine (will be trying again straight away!)


----------



## Kellya009

Knobby I am so sorry. There are no words. That's incredibly tragic.


----------



## whattoexpect

Knobby, I am crying with you. This is terrible news. I am so sorry for your loss. Best wishes for your rainbow soon.


----------



## Kazy

Oh knobby I'm so sorry! I wish there were words to comfort. Sending hugs your way.


----------



## Leikela

Knobby, so so sorry for your loss. How tragic! Sending you good wishes.


----------



## Leikela

So I had my first scan today and like I suspected, I measured at 6W2D even though my LMP had me at 7 weeks. I did not get a positive OPK until Day 19 of my cycle and I felt the ovulation pain on Day 20 so that would put me at 6w2d exactly. We saw the heartbeat and it was strong at 106 bpm.

My nausea is out of control. I don't remember it being this bad with my first. Ugh... Today was better but the day before was terrible. I ordered Preggo Pops and they should be delivered tomorrow. Not soon enough!

I hope all of you ladies are doing well. My next appointment is on October 15th and they may want to repeat the ultrasound.


----------



## Rachelle351

Really sorry yazzy, your sweet little one has been moved to angel babies. My heart and thoughts are with you.


----------



## RubysMommy

I'm so sorry for your loss, knobby.


----------



## RubysMommy

Rachelle- could you change my due date to May 7 please. My ultrasound confirmed my edd from when i ovulated not last menstrual cycle. And I was a day off on my guess. Thank you!


----------



## atx614

Oh knobby, I am so sorry! I hope you get your rainbow baby so soon!


----------



## mummy2o

knobby said:


> My appointment today did not go well :( The baby measured perfectly and was well developed with little arms and legs and a face. It was right on track but there was no heartbeat. The dr said it probably died in the last day or two. I am bleeding a bit more now and have had clots and mild abdominal discomfort on occasion.
> 
> I decided to miscarry naturally rather than have a d&c. The ultrasound showed that my cervix has not dilated yet. So I have to wait. My dr said he couldn't tell me how long this would take but to call him anytime if I felt it was taking too long and we could do a d&c.
> 
> I kept calm while in the exam room talking with the dr but as soon as I was out I was in tears and all the way home :'( I am so heartbroken; it had taken 14 months to get this baby and it is over.
> 
> I hope you all go on to have beautiful healthy babies. I just have to wait a bit longer to get mine (will be trying again straight away!)

I'm sorry for your loss knobby. I had a natural miscarriage and for me from the start to the end of bleeding was about 3 weeks, with the miscarriage happening around the 2nd week. Unfortunately my body felt like retaining some product so next time I went to ovulate it got rid of it. Our bodies are pretty clever. I hope you get your rainbow soon.


----------



## MrsMandy

Knobby I'm so sorry, really hope you have your rainbow soon xx


----------



## lolly25

Knobby so sorry to hear this x hugs x


----------



## Eline

I'm so sorry, knobby :'( A very big hug to you.


----------



## captainj1

I'm so sorry knobby, what devastating news. Look after yourself and your OH. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## kategirl

knobby , I'm so so very sorry for your loss. :hugs:

I'm a little annoyed that I'll be out of town for the entire week of Christmas, and I'll turn 20 weeks on the Sunday of that week. It would have been really nice to know the gender and to know everything was going well before seeing the family for Christmas.

I've been worrying lately that things aren't going right. I tried using my doppler last night to see if I could fnd it for reassurence, but still couldn't find it yet. :(


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So so sorry Knobby massive :hugs: 

I you need to talk please feel free to message me I know exactly what your going through :( xxxxxxx


----------



## RubyRedLips

My heart just breaks for you, knobby. Be good to yourself! Wishing you comfort and quick success when you try again.


----------



## Kiss08

kategirl said:


> knobby , I'm so so very sorry for your loss. :hugs:
> 
> I'm a little annoyed that I'll be out of town for the entire week of Christmas, and I'll turn 20 weeks on the Sunday of that week. It would have been really nice to know the gender and to know everything was going well before seeing the family for Christmas.
> 
> I've been worrying lately that things aren't going right. I tried using my doppler last night to see if I could fnd it for reassurence, but still couldn't find it yet. :(

Have you found the heartbeat before on your doppler? I know a lot of people who can't find the heartbeat on dopplers until end of first tri. I couldn't with my first until 10.5 weeks.


----------



## kategirl

Kiss08 said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> knobby , I'm so so very sorry for your loss. :hugs:
> 
> I'm a little annoyed that I'll be out of town for the entire week of Christmas, and I'll turn 20 weeks on the Sunday of that week. It would have been really nice to know the gender and to know everything was going well before seeing the family for Christmas.
> 
> I've been worrying lately that things aren't going right. I tried using my doppler last night to see if I could fnd it for reassurence, but still couldn't find it yet. :(
> 
> Have you found the heartbeat before on your doppler? I know a lot of people who can't find the heartbeat on dopplers until end of first tri. I couldn't with my first until 10.5 weeks.Click to expand...

No, I tried last week with no luck, and tried for about 30 min last night with no luck. I know it might take a while longer, I was just hoping to be able to find it for the reassurence.


----------



## ImSoTired

I had an ultrasound this morning. Baby measured 6w3d. Had a lovely heartbeat as well. I'm so relieved. My due date has changed to May 26th. I hope everyone is well:flower:


----------



## ImSoTired

Knobby, so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Leikela

Imsotired, congrats! We are exactly the same date! I had my ultrasound yesterday and measured at 6w2d even though LMP had me at 7 weeks. To me, that is just about right because I know I ovulated on Day 20 of my cycle. 

My office called me today and they want to make sure things are progressing so I have another ultrasound next Friday. I am not worried though.


----------



## Kellya009

Change mine to an angel please. Hope that's the last angel of May. H&H 9 months to you all xx


----------



## kategirl

Oh no, I'm so sorry, Kellya. :hugs:


----------



## ImSoTired

So sorry for your loss kellya.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kellya and Knobby, Im so sorry for your losses:hugs:


----------



## lolly25

I'm so sorry Kellya :hugs: x


----------



## Eline

I'm so sorry, Kellya,a very big hug to you.


----------



## MrsMandy

So sorry Kellya my thoughts are with you xx


----------



## Picksbaby

Kellya - so sorry to hear hope your okay. Big hug &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Tibbymomma

So sorry Knobby and Kellya :(


----------



## RubyRedLips

So sorry to hear, Kelly! Sending you virtual hugs.


----------



## RubyRedLips

I have a question for you ladies battling constant vomiting. What are you doing about prenatal vitamins? The twins have me throwing up constantly this week so I suspect they're not getting much nutrition and I'm having no luck keeping my vitamins down too. If you ladies throw up shortly after taking your prenatal, do you try and take another one that same day or wait and hope for the best tomorrow?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry Kellya massive hugs :hugs:


----------



## Kiss08

RubyRedLips said:


> I have a question for you ladies battling constant vomiting. What are you doing about prenatal vitamins? The twins have me throwing up constantly this week so I suspect they're not getting much nutrition and I'm having no luck keeping my vitamins down too. If you ladies throw up shortly after taking your prenatal, do you try and take another one that same day or wait and hope for the best tomorrow?

Do your prenatals make you more nauseous?? Mine were. I switched to a different brand that doesn't. Worth looking into! 

I've never vomited just after taking my prenatals so I don't know about the retaking it or not.


----------



## VGirl

Sorry for your losses, Knobby and Kellya. Hope you both have rainbow babies very-very soon!


----------



## mummy2o

RubyRedLips said:


> I have a question for you ladies battling constant vomiting. What are you doing about prenatal vitamins? The twins have me throwing up constantly this week so I suspect they're not getting much nutrition and I'm having no luck keeping my vitamins down too. If you ladies throw up shortly after taking your prenatal, do you try and take another one that same day or wait and hope for the best tomorrow?

I never really worried with prenatals. But for Folic Acid I took liquid form last time.

Sorry for your loss Kelly :(


----------



## kategirl

RubyRedLips said:


> I have a question for you ladies battling constant vomiting. What are you doing about prenatal vitamins? The twins have me throwing up constantly this week so I suspect they're not getting much nutrition and I'm having no luck keeping my vitamins down too. If you ladies throw up shortly after taking your prenatal, do you try and take another one that same day or wait and hope for the best tomorrow?

I'd ask your doctor, but I've heard that in general (not specific to prenatals) medications taken within 30 minutes of vomiting should be retaken. Not sure how exactly this would apply to prenatals.


----------



## curiousowl

Knobby and Kellya, I'm so so sorry. You both are in my thoughts.


----------



## curiousowl

I had my 8 week appointment today. It was perfect! After all the uncertainty and all the drama it was so nice to just feel like everything was good. I measured right on track so my due date is definitely my birthday. HB was 177 and we got to hear it :) My doctor's office offers the early blood test to test for chromosomal issues so I'll be having that at my next (12 week) appointment. So we should know the sex in early Nov! This makes the constant nausea all worth it.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0876 (1).jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 18


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Lovely scan pictures!! Was this an external scan?


----------



## curiousowl

xMissxZoiex said:


> Lovely scan pictures!! Was this an external scan?

Thanks! Nope, transvaginal.


----------



## Rachelle351

So sorry Kellya! 

Page has been updated. 

I don't remember feeling this lousy with dani. I'm so tired, and nauseous ALL THE TIME. And I dried up. No more breastfeeding for me. I think its more to do with the that I'm working so many hours and away from her for so long. I miss nursing already. =( at least I made it over a year tho. I'll give myself that. Okay, I'm going out for the night. Night ladies


----------



## MrsMandy

What a cute little bean Curious!! Can't wait till my scan on 17th! Xx


----------



## wiiwidow

Hi all, so sorry for the losses :( hugs 

I'm 9 + 4 and things have become a little easier for me, not sure if that's making me freak out or be thankful! For those suffering morning sickness, I tried a magnesium spray as a supplement as there's a theory that it's caused or made worse by magnesium deficiency. Hence why they have you taking b6 and b12 as these assist the uptake of magnesium, anyway it seems to have helped...who knows if it's placebo or not but I don't care it has made things a little more bearable. It's also safe in pregnancy of course! Just thought it was worth a mention! OJ and don't spray too much on otherwise it'll aid your bowel movements a bit too much lol!

UK ladies, how long after your booking app did you get your scan date through? Am getting really anxious now, might have it go for a private scan just to make sure it's all ok in there!


----------



## Picksbaby

*Wiiwidow* when I had my booking in appointment I was sent to arrange my twelve week scan aswell as get my blood test done. Have you had your booking in appointment already?xx


----------



## Kiss08

Rachelle351 said:


> So sorry Kellya!
> 
> Page has been updated.
> 
> I don't remember feeling this lousy with dani. I'm so tired, and nauseous ALL THE TIME. And I dried up. No more breastfeeding for me. I think its more to do with the that I'm working so many hours and away from her for so long. I miss nursing already. =( at least I made it over a year tho. I'll give myself that. Okay, I'm going out for the night. Night ladies

I've all but dried up too. :( I wasn't expecting that until second tri. I'm still nursing 3-4 times a day but after the first minute or two, it's just dry nursing. Makes me sad. I'm hoping to continue so I can tandem nurse but I don't know if I'll make it that far.


----------



## CaT1285

Had a little bleeding yesterday - red and brown :( called my midwife and she said we have to wait and see and we can schedule an u/s on Monday. Today bleeding is very light. I haven't had cramping, although I had a stomachache for a while yesterday. It definitely felt like a stomachache and not cramps, but maybe somehow it's related? Don't know what to think right now.


----------



## MrsMandy

wiiwidow said:


> UK ladies, how long after your booking app did you get your scan date through? Am getting really anxious now, might have it go for a private scan just to make sure it's all ok in there!

I had my booking in app last wed and had my scan date letter arrive on the Friday. I thought that was really quick! Roll on 17th I'm desperate to know its all OK in there!!!!


----------



## wiiwidow

Picksbaby said:


> *Wiiwidow* when I had my booking in appointment I was sent to arrange my twelve week scan aswell as get my blood test done. Have you had your booking in appointment already?xx

Hiya, yeah I had my booking app on Tuesday - just waiting for my referral for the scan. Apparently my mw will send off the referral, just no idea how long it takes! Thanks


----------



## Picksbaby

Ah it's strange how different parts of the UK do things!


----------



## mummy2o

I'm still waiting for my booking appointment... I have no date as of yet. Seeing the nurse Wednesday though so might mention it to her, since I'll be 8 weeks then.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Now that I am 10 weeks I am dying to know what the baby is! I wish I could afford that blood gender test. I would do it in a heart beat! I have a scan in 2 weeks so definitely going to ask the tech to guess lol still just under 6 weeks until we know for sure


----------



## kategirl

I found the heartbeat on my doppler this morning! :happydance:


----------



## Kiss08

kategirl said:


> I found the heartbeat on my doppler this morning! :happydance:

Yay!!!

I got my Doppler back from a friend today. I'm still too early though.


----------



## VGirl

I ordered Sonoline B doppler yesterday. Should be getting it Friday or maybe next Monday. I wish I got it earlier because I'm so anxious about this pregnancy. Finding a heartbeat would be such a relief! Can't wait.


----------



## Picksbaby

8 weeks I'm finding the weeks to go pretty quick at the moment since feeling better I've been able to work more and get more done to the house. I'm feeling so excited about pregnancy at the moment I can't wait to get past the twelve week mark and start shopping. We're popping to the local toy shops/baby shops with my daughter today to pick up some catalogs so much has changed in four/five years.

We're booking a early gender scan too I won't be able to wait I'm to excited and it's my partners first. I've already picked my pushchair &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## chicky160

MrsMandy said:


> wiiwidow said:
> 
> 
> UK ladies, how long after your booking app did you get your scan date through? Am getting really anxious now, might have it go for a private scan just to make sure it's all ok in there!
> 
> I had my booking in app last wed and had my scan date letter arrive on the Friday. I thought that was really quick! Roll on 17th I'm desperate to know its all OK in there!!!!Click to expand...


I had booking app at 7+4 and my scan is the 14th oct. 9 days and counting! :happydance:


----------



## Picksbaby

My twelve week scan isn't till the 4th November feels forever away I'm glad we see our little pickle every other week. 

How's everyone been this weekend? Up to much? My partner plans on telling his mum next weekend when we visit her I'll be 9weeks and he plans on telling his dad and grandparents the following week I'll be 10weeks. Any ideas on ways to tell them?

I haven't even thought about telling mine I might get my daughter to tell them or do a picture collage with her and send that.. I don't know I want them to be happy but expecting the worst I think that's why I'm in no hurry to tell them


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Picksbaby said:


> 8 weeks I'm finding the weeks to go pretty quick at the moment since feeling better I've been able to work more and get more done to the house. I'm feeling so excited about pregnancy at the moment I can't wait to get past the twelve week mark and start shopping. We're popping to the local toy shops/baby shops with my daughter today to pick up some catalogs so much has changed in four/five years.
> 
> We're booking a early gender scan too I won't be able to wait I'm to excited and it's my partners first. I've already picked my pushchair &#65533;&#65533;

Ooo which pushchair have you picked??? I had an obsession with walking round all the shops and testing the pushchairs when I was pregnant with my son.


----------



## Leikela

Excuse the ignorant American over here, but what is a push chair?!? LOL


----------



## captainj1

Leikela said:


> Excuse the ignorant American over here, but what is a push chair?!? LOL

A stroller! We call them pushchairs or buggies &#128512;

Or prams, for the more traditional types with fixed bassinet


----------



## atx614

Kiss08 said:


> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Kellya!
> 
> Page has been updated.
> 
> I don't remember feeling this lousy with dani. I'm so tired, and nauseous ALL THE TIME. And I dried up. No more breastfeeding for me. I think its more to do with the that I'm working so many hours and away from her for so long. I miss nursing already. =( at least I made it over a year tho. I'll give myself that. Okay, I'm going out for the night. Night ladies
> 
> I've all but dried up too. :( I wasn't expecting that until second tri. I'm still nursing 3-4 times a day but after the first minute or two, it's just dry nursing. Makes me sad. I'm hoping to continue so I can tandem nurse but I don't know if I'll make it that far.Click to expand...

I am all dried up too now :(. I can't wait to nurse again in may!

I still haven't found hb on my Doppler yet, but didn't find dd until Around 12 weeks so I won't freak out yet!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I got a used sonoline b a couple days ago and have yet to find anything more than artery sounds and my own heart beat :(


----------



## THart

I think it's past time to change the name of this group? :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Super excited! I decided to try the doppler out again (I've been trying afternoon since I got it) and right away got a heart beat! I was surprised it came up so fast but it went away just as fast.. baby was playing hide and seek. I found it a few times but it didn't stick around (baby must be moving or its still a tad too early, don't know.. of course it didn't help that I had a 3 1/2 year old and an about to be 2 year old all interested in what I was doing haha.. highest reading was 167 and lowest was 141. It bounced around 153 ish mostly but I don't know how accurate that all is because like I said baby wanted to play hide and seek haha so the doppler didn't get a chance to get a good steady count but I definitely heard that fast heart beat! smack dab in the middle too which surprised me as baby was to the right when the dr did the ultrasound at 8 weeks. Glad to be able to breath a sigh of relief now! Good luck to everyone else still trying out their Doppler :)


----------



## captainj1

I got my sonoline b this week and just tried it this evening for the first time, got the heartbeat several times including long enough to shout DH through and get him to listen in on the headphones. Rate was about 162. Big relief that it is still pounding away given I've been very ill with 24/7 diarrhea for the last month (really!) and have lost 8lb. My bmi is still ok at 19.7 but I hope I'm absorbing enough nutrients for the baby...


----------



## sigh

On vacay in Punta Cana and just started bleeding pink/red :(. Trying to stay calm as it could be my SCH/empty sac/ collection of blood (my dr didn't officially diagnose the other sac yet). I have to fly tomorrow... This sucks. :(


----------



## diz

sigh said:


> On vacay in Punta Cana and just started bleeding pink/red :(. Trying to stay calm as it could be my SCH/empty sac/ collection of blood (my dr didn't officially diagnose the other sac yet). I have to fly tomorrow... This sucks. :(

Fingers crossed for you. What time is your scan? xxx

Im in the same boat :cry: i had light bleeding yesterday and again today. i was in A&E for a 5 hours yesterday and all they did was check my BP and urine. It was the pits. 

My scan is at 3 tomorrow xx


----------



## Eline

I have my fingers crossed for you diz & sigh. I can't believe you had to wait five hours just to have your blood taken! That 's criminal, making people in distress wait that long.


----------



## Picksbaby

I hope everything ok for you both fingers crossed.

I really like the bugaboo buffalo my partners quite tall so hope to pursade him. I love it!!!

Ah my boobs are aching the official hurt week 8 and they are killing ME!!


----------



## RubysMommy

I'm still nursing dd and I haven't noticed a dip in supply yet. It's still rather painful to let her nurse for more than 10 to 15 mins though. I don't see Ruby stopping anytime soon. I'll be sad when she is done though.


----------



## atx614

diz said:


> sigh said:
> 
> 
> On vacay in Punta Cana and just started bleeding pink/red :(. Trying to stay calm as it could be my SCH/empty sac/ collection of blood (my dr didn't officially diagnose the other sac yet). I have to fly tomorrow... This sucks. :(
> 
> Fingers crossed for you. What time is your scan? xxx
> 
> Im in the same boat :cry: i had light bleeding yesterday and again today. i was in A&E for a 5 hours yesterday and all they did was check my BP and urine. It was the pits.
> 
> My scan is at 3 tomorrow xxClick to expand...

Fxed for both of you! I bet it's your sch sigh.

Keep us updated.

I am going to try the Doppler again today. How low are you all finding the hb?


----------



## mrskcbrown

Praying for good things on all of the scans today and in the future:thumbup::cloud9:


----------



## mummy2o

I hope everything goes fine for you diz and sigh.


----------



## THart

I think we should just go ahead and make a may munchkin badge for signatures

I'm sorry if anyone feels differently, but it has been brought up how it is past time multiple times now.


----------



## diz

Thanks everyone. Fingers crossed that the bleeding is nothing sinister :flower:


----------



## DebbieF

Good luck ladies. I had brown spotting/bleeding for weeks with my dd and she is now a healthy almost 10 month old. 

I am also still nursing my dd and I haven't noticed a dip in supply yet. I really hope I don't as I want to continue nursing her until she is at least a year old.


----------



## juicycouture

Hello may ladies!
How are we all feeling??
Thats me at 9w+3 and starting to feel better!! Still bit tired but 2 people have told me im glowing woohoo!! 
X


----------



## ImSoTired

Diz and sigh, I'm hoping good things for you both....

THart if you can make a ticker I'm good with May munchkins. I think I voted for flowers but I'm more than happy to go along with whatever. I am ready for a super cute blinky in my signature. 

As for me, nothing new. Nausea is still mild and comes and goes. I am getting infrequent headaches that may be due to a cold. I'm 7 weeks tomorrow and getting a little excited. Hoping all is well in there.


----------



## Kiss08

I'm jealous of those who are still nursing with no issues! My supply dropped before I even got my BFP! I'm down to drops of milk at this point but LO is happy with dry nursing for now! I'm planning to nurse throughout pregnancy and then tandem nurse if my DD makes it that far.


----------



## THart

The issue is I have absolutely no idea to how to make one, or I would.


----------



## captainj1

I'm happy with munchkins, although my edd is 30 April... !
X


----------



## kategirl

I'm kind of jealous of those of you who are able to still nurse in general! :) My DD decided she was no longer interested right at 15 months and there was no convincing her otherwise. I had wanted to at least go until 18 months. At least then it wasn't a concern with getting pregnant again!


----------



## ImSoTired

THart said:


> The issue is I have absolutely no idea to how to make one, or I would.

Nor do I, or I would. lol
I think there is a section of the forum that you can ask someone to make them for you?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Fingers crossed for you both diz & sigh :hugs:



Picksbaby said:


> I hope everything ok for you both fingers crossed.
> 
> I really like the bugaboo buffalo my partners quite tall so hope to pursade him. I love it!!!
> 
> Ah my boobs are aching the official hurt week 8 and they are killing ME!!

Oo im going to look into that pram, my DH is tall too I'm kinda average I think at 5ft8 but DH is 6ft4 so need something suitable for us both. Plus I drive a teeny tiny KA which could also be an issue lol.


----------



## JLFKJS

Hello :wave: just wondering if I could join the group? I'm 9w and due May 11th!


----------



## Eline

Welcome JLF, you have such a cute girl! 

I have my first scan today at 7+6. I 'm very excited and will be very nervous as well...


----------



## taztap

Eline said:


> Welcome JLF, you have such a cute girl!
> 
> I have my first scan today at 7+6. I 'm very excited and will be very nervous as well...

I have my scan for same time as you in 30 minutes. Am terrified..


----------



## Eline

Good luck! I'm a bit scared my ob will say something about booking a scan so early. Luckily my oh will be with me.


----------



## Picksbaby

Good luck with the scans today girls xx


----------



## taztap

It's alive. Little blob with a heartbeat measuring 8w2days. Terrified and relieved at the same time..


----------



## kategirl

Yay, taz!


----------



## MrsMandy

Yea congrats on your scan! So pleased that it has gone well for you xxx

do we get to see pictures?? ;)


----------



## Picksbaby

Yayy taz! It is I think we all expected the worst with our scans. So glad everything went well for you xx


----------



## Eline

I saw my little one as well! Measuring 8 weeks 1day. We heard and saw the babies heartbeat, I didn't think it would be so emotionele. I'm very happy :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Had such a rude awakening last night.. woke up with the first real bout of morning sickness I've had this time around.. about 11 Pm or so (I thought it was more like 3 AM till I finally looked at my phone..) I was so dizzy and like dry heaving.. (TMI warning..) but there was nothing in my stomach to throw up.. had to get my husband to find me a 7 up and some crackers but all we had was cheez-its and I threw the 7 up right back up =/ finally after about 40 minutes I was able to get up and force myself to eat a small bowl of cheerios (thought I only ate about half of what I put in my bowl so like 3 or 4 bites.. better than nothing I guess.. and was able to go to sleep.. now I am sitting here knowing I need to eat something but nothing really sounds appetizing.. so will probably just have toast =/

I guess I'm not eating enough I suppose.. because the only time I have actually gotten sick during any of my pregnancies is from not eating enough =/ at 10 weeks I wasn't expecting it but this pregnancy seems so different (not as enjoyable) as my first 2.. hopefully things get better soon!

afraid to get in the car and make the 15 minute drive to take my son to pre school in an hour =/


----------



## RubysMommy

Gator23 made this signature in the beginning of the thread, if you like it? Hopefully it works 



If you click the pic you can get the code


----------



## diz

Bad news for me ladies. Had a miscarriage this morning. I attended my scan and they confirmed it was complete and have discharged me. So wishing you all a happy healthy pregnancy. Ad me to the angel babies.


----------



## kategirl

I'm so sorry, Diz. :hugs:


----------



## curiousowl

I'm so sorry diz


----------



## MrsMandy

So sorry Diz :hugs: 
Wishing you a rainbow soon xx


----------



## mummy2o

I'm so sorry Diz


----------



## atx614

:hugs: so sorry diz!


----------



## Leikela

captainj1 said:


> A stroller! We call them pushchairs or buggies
> Or prams, for the more traditional types with fixed bassinet

Oh, ok!! I was thinking it was something you bought for labor! Haha!!



sigh said:


> On vacay in Punta Cana and just started bleeding pink/red :(. Trying to stay calm as it could be my SCH/empty sac/ collection of blood (my dr didn't officially diagnose the other sac yet). I have to fly tomorrow... This sucks. :(

So sorry to hear this! Hope you are doing well.



diz said:


> Bad news for me ladies. Had a miscarriage this morning. I attended my scan and they confirmed it was complete and have discharged me. So wishing you all a happy healthy pregnancy. Ad me to the angel babies.

So very sad to hear this Diz. :(


----------



## sigh

So sorry to hear diz :hugs:


----------



## sigh

Thanks all for the well wishes. I had a very quick scan today and the baby is ok. The dr wouldn't take measurements or look at my SCH (this is the 1 doctor I don't like at our practice, the one who told me twice that I'm having a miscarriage early on). She did give me a quick photo with the heartbeat (164). I'm glad everything is ok but I wanted to know what's going on with the other sac! I have my NT scan in 13 days so maybe I'll get more answers there. In the meantime I've been put on "bed rest". This kiddo has already scared the crap out of me 5 times and he/she is only abt 10 weeks!!

Kudos to all of you still nursing! If anyone wants supply boosting suggestions just PM me and I can tell you what worked for us. I had severe supply issues but my DD would not take a bottle or formula so I stuck it out and was able to nurse her until almost 20 months (I actually weaned her then found out I was pregnant 3 weeks later!)


----------



## Phantom710

So sorry diz

Glad things look okay for you sigh, but irritated for you at that doctor! 

I have my ultrasound tomorrow to check for viability and also a head count!


----------



## kategirl

I had a scan at 6w4d that showed a heartbeat and no issues beyond the SCH, I'm fairly certain I found the heartbeat on my home doppler at 8w6d, I haen't had any bleeding in two weeks... and yet I'm kind of freaking out that the baby isn't going to make it. I hate this feeling! Anyone else feel similar? Three weeks and 2 days until my first OB appt...


----------



## SJDsMommy

I think its very normal to feel that way. We all worry about our babies! It will get better once they start moving on a regular basis. I have a SCH too (had one last time around as well) its scary =/ I have a scan on the 17th to check up on it.


----------



## THart

We have settled on names. A boy will be Eli, and a girl Quinn


----------



## Rachelle351

I'm so sorry diz. 

5 ladies we have lost so far. Makes me sad. 

This nausea is literally gonna be the death of me. couldn't go to work today, and Ive been missing a lot of work lately. I just feel so sick all the time. Hopefully in two weeks once I hit 12 weeks, and 2nd tri, this crap will go away. I can't do this for much longer. COMEON 2ND TRI!!!!!!! ohh and my appointment is on thursday! so excited to see my jumping jelly bean! 

How do I change the name of the group, wont let me edit the name....


----------



## Rachelle351

Nevermind, figured it out!


----------



## RubysMommy

So sorry for your loss Diz!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Rachelle351 said:


> Nevermind, figured it out!

When you get a chance, can you change my due date too? You have me as the ??? chategory, Baby only measured 2 days ahead so dr is keeping with May 2nd :)


----------



## VGirl

Maybe we should add 2015 to the group's name? :)


----------



## Kazy

kategirl said:


> I had a scan at 6w4d that showed a heartbeat and no issues beyond the SCH, I'm fairly certain I found the heartbeat on my home doppler at 8w6d, I haen't had any bleeding in two weeks... and yet I'm kind of freaking out that the baby isn't going to make it. I hate this feeling! Anyone else feel similar? Three weeks and 2 days until my first OB appt...

I think this is normal with a recent loss (probably not so recent losses too). I have no reason to think anything is wrong with my babies but battle daily thinking something has gone wrong. I agree with others that once we feel kicks on a regular basis it will get a little easier. I hope so at least!


----------



## mummy2o

If I have a miscarriage now since the name is now change, I'll say its a conspiracy. Or I guess a more sensible option is to keep a low profile in this group until the 13 week mark.


----------



## chicky160

So sorry for your loss diz :hugs:


----------



## Eline

I'm sorry, diz. Sending a big hug your way. 

I really like the names you picked thart! They are lovely. 

Its probably just me, but I'm not sure what munchkins are. Are we referring to the cats or the wizard of oz figures (I looked it up on wiki)


----------



## kategirl

Eline said:


> Its probably just me, but I'm not sure what munchkins are. Are we referring to the cats or the wizard of oz figures (I looked it up on wiki)

Munchkins is also an (older, not as politically correct) term for those with dwarfism (like those who appeared in Wizard of Oz). I've often heard of little kids referred to as "munchkins" (like the same way you might saw "squirt" or "shortcake" or something else along that line) since they're short, so that's probably why it came up as a name.


----------



## captainj1

The OED definition of Munchkin is 'A child or short person.' It has been adopted into the official English language although its origination is North American. 

Another example of you Americans infiltrating the Queen's English ;)


----------



## ImSoTired

diz, sorry to hear of your loss.

I've been feeling pretty un pregnant lately. The only symptom I have is headaches but I'm thinking that is from a cold that is creeping up on me. I am hoping everything is okay in there.

Hope you're all well.


----------



## cdncouple09

Rachelle351 said:


> I'm so sorry diz.
> 
> 5 ladies we have lost so far. Makes me sad.
> 
> This nausea is literally gonna be the death of me. couldn't go to work today, and Ive been missing a lot of work lately. I just feel so sick all the time. Hopefully in two weeks once I hit 12 weeks, and 2nd tri, this crap will go away. I can't do this for much longer. COMEON 2ND TRI!!!!!!! ohh and my appointment is on thursday! so excited to see my jumping jelly bean!
> 
> How do I change the name of the group, wont let me edit the name....

I feel your pain! I too have severe nausea. I will admit that this week has been better than last but I cannot say it has been a good week! I go to the doctor on Friday for my first appointment and I am going to talk to her about increasing my prescription and hopefully that will work. I know I wasn't supposed to but I already increased it by one pill and I think thats why this week is better than last! I don't even care if I get a lecture from my doctor because frankly it has been worth it and I did try to get in to see someone earlier but couldn't! I have missed a couple days of work as well but I have had a brutal cold on top of the nausea. I feel so lazy and my house looks like a tornado hit it. Ugh! Come on 2nd Tri!


----------



## Leikela

I feel all you ladies on the nausea! Today isn't a good day but the rest of the week was ok. I never feel "good" anymore. Always just Ok or terrible. Those are the breaks though. I keep telling myself it is for a good cause! LOL


----------



## Tibbymomma

So sorry diz :(



As far as symptoms for me I've been sick every morning and have constant nausea all day. I'm also extremely tired :/ I work 9AM-5:30PM and would love to take a nap by 11AM! Not good!


----------



## curiousowl

Yes, nausea sucks. Every so often I eat something that just sits right and for 45 mins or so I'm not nauseous. I want to cry it feels so good!


----------



## taztap

Also struggling badly with nausea.. In fact tonight it turned to vomiting.. Lying in bed now trying to convince myself I am gonna live.. Growing a human is hard..


----------



## captainj1

i have nausea and occasional sickness, food aversion (nothing appeals although I do feel hungry every few hours)....
BUT the worst thing is that I have had diarrhoea for the last month. And not just occasional. 20-30 minutes after eating or drinking anything. And up countless times in the night. Every bowel movement is complete liquid. I've had tests for bacterial, viral infection - nothing. They are testing for coeliac disease, thyroid and a whole load of other stuff this week. I am anaemic, knackered, lightheaded and I feel like total shite. I have lost 10lb and my BMI is now 19.5.

I hope these latest tests find something and it isn't just down to pregnancy hormones. I worry that if i'm not getting enough nutrition then my baby can't be either... :(

Irony is I had dreadful constipation with DS...!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Let me tell you ladies.. I am SO glad I bought a doppler! (got it used on facebook) I only paid $35 (US dollars) for it, sonoline b brand. So far I'd been getting it but it would go away fast as if baby were playing hide and seek lol but this time she (wishful thinking LOL) stuck in one place and I got a good steady reading of 173 beats per minute :) Strong little thing. Gives me peace of mind knowing the baby is ok, SCH's are no fun!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm so sorry diz :( :hugs:



diz said:


> Bad news for me ladies. Had a miscarriage this morning. I attended my scan and they confirmed it was complete and have discharged me. So wishing you all a happy healthy pregnancy. Ad me to the angel babies.


Ohh THart I LOVE Quinn for a girl!!



THart said:


> We have settled on names. A boy will be Eli, and a girl Quinn

We have also picked our names for a boy we have chosen Gabriel Leo (Leo after his big brother) and for a girl we aren't 100% on middle name I have a few that I like but none have stuck yet but her first name will be Luna


----------



## RubysMommy

I agree with the nausea! I am ready for it to be over! Hopefully 2 or 3 more weeks. I can make it!! Lol 

My midwife suggested eating a baked potato everyday to help with nausea. I just bought some so I think I'll try that for the next few days. 

I love the names everyone has picked out! We are 95% decided on our names, Harrison (prob Matthew or Charles for a middle name) for a boy and Scarlett (Dawn or Diane) for a girl. We also have Oscar and Opal as our 2nd favs.


----------



## Kiss08

I had some nausea for a few days but not the last couple days. I hate it when that happens. :( Makes me nervous.


----------



## Kazy

captainj1 said:


> i have nausea and occasional sickness, food aversion (nothing appeals although I do feel hungry every few hours)....
> BUT the worst thing is that I have had diarrhoea for the last month. And not just occasional. 20-30 minutes after eating or drinking anything. And up countless times in the night. Every bowel movement is complete liquid. I've had tests for bacterial, viral infection - nothing. They are testing for coeliac disease, thyroid and a whole load of other stuff this week. I am anaemic, knackered, lightheaded and I feel like total shite. I have lost 10lb and my BMI is now 19.5.
> 
> I hope these latest tests find something and it isn't just down to pregnancy hormones. I worry that if i'm not getting enough nutrition then my baby can't be either... :(
> 
> Irony is I had dreadful constipation with DS...!

My dr told me that babies are parasites and will take the first nutrition for themselves. So even if you are throwing up for the entire first trimester it's miserable for you but baby can still manage to get what it needs. Hope this makes you feel a little better!


----------



## THart

I never even thought about a name like Luna or would have suggested to it to OH!

Ruby, opal is one my favorite names but OH was against it from the start.


----------



## Picksbaby

Sorry to hear about all the sickness going around ladies I hope it finishes for you all soon, we're nearly at 2nd tri not long now.

Lucky enough I only had nausea for a week or so in the evenings. So far no symptoms over than sore boobs and I'm so flipping tired but can't sleep!


----------



## MrsMandy

Yep nausea all day here too! Struggling to eat much - I made hunters chicken last night with corn on the cob, ate the corn and about 3 mouthfuls of chicken and couldn't manage anything else! I've lost nearly 1/2 stone since falling pregnant simply from having no appetite!
I have recently bought the wrist bands for when traveling as that's when it gets a lot worse! They worked brilliant ended up wearing them all day and felt normal! (Though that then worried me! :doh: can't win!) 
I'm also very gasey!!!! 

Come on 2nd tri!


----------



## kategirl

I've been nauseous even taking B6+Unisom, but the last couple days have been a bit better. I even got some cleaning done last night and didn't feel about ready to throw up by the time I was done! Maybe I'm getting over the hump.

My husband wants Kaylee if it's a girl, but I just don't really love it. Hmmm.


----------



## Kazy

My husband refuses to talk names until we know genders. My appointment for that is 5 weeks from Friday! But I like Violet. Pretty sure he won't though lol.


----------



## Kiss08

Kazy said:


> My husband refuses to talk names until we know genders. My appointment for that is 5 weeks from Friday! But I like Violet. Pretty sure he won't though lol.

Are the twins identical or fraternal?


----------



## Picksbaby

We are yet to speak of names it's only just slowly sinking in that we're having a little pickle to join the family. I want to book a private gender scan and find out early we could know in 6/7weeks!!! It's so exciting


----------



## whattoexpect

We won't talk about names until we know gender either.

But the name will have to be 5 letters with 2 vowels, because all the rest of our names are...

Kevin - Hubs
Amber - Me
Chloe - DD

I have really only been thinking girls names even tho I think it may be a boy.

My top picks are Megan, Quinn and Sarah


----------



## ImSoTired

I would really love some symptoms to come back. I'm not feeling very confident at all.


----------



## Kiss08

ImSoTired said:


> I would really love some symptoms to come back. I'm not feeling very confident at all.

Same here. :(


----------



## THart

whattoexpect said:


> We won't talk about names until we know gender either.
> 
> But the name will have to be 5 letters with 2 vowels, because all the rest of our names are...
> 
> Kevin - Hubs
> Amber - Me
> Chloe - DD
> 
> I have really only been thinking girls names even tho I think it may be a boy.
> 
> My top picks are Megan, Quinn and Sarah

Quinn is a good name! It's what we have picked for a girl!


----------



## whattoexpect

THart said:


> whattoexpect said:
> 
> 
> We won't talk about names until we know gender either.
> 
> But the name will have to be 5 letters with 2 vowels, because all the rest of our names are...
> 
> Kevin - Hubs
> Amber - Me
> Chloe - DD
> 
> I have really only been thinking girls names even tho I think it may be a boy.
> 
> My top picks are Megan, Quinn and Sarah
> 
> Quinn is a good name! It's what we have picked for a girl!Click to expand...

I know, we stole it from you :haha:


----------



## mrskcbrown

ImSoTired said:


> I would really love some symptoms to come back. I'm not feeling very confident at all.[/QUOTE
> 
> My symptoms come and go but the tiredness, never leaves me.:wacko: Im sure all is well with your baby too


----------



## curiousowl

kategirl said:


> I've been nauseous even taking B6+Unisom, but the last couple days have been a bit better. I even got some cleaning done last night and didn't feel about ready to throw up by the time I was done! Maybe I'm getting over the hump.
> 
> My husband wants Kaylee if it's a girl, but I just don't really love it. Hmmm.

That's my cat's name :) Spelled the same too!


----------



## Kazy

Kiss08 said:


> Kazy said:
> 
> 
> My husband refuses to talk names until we know genders. My appointment for that is 5 weeks from Friday! But I like Violet. Pretty sure he won't though lol.
> 
> Are the twins identical or fraternal?Click to expand...

We don't know for sure yet. They are in separate sacs so could be either. We will find out at my next scan if they share a placenta. If they do they are identical. If they don't could still go either way. So if they don't share a placenta and end up being same gender we won't know until they are born.


----------



## ImSoTired

We've not really discussed names and probably won't until we find out the gender. DH was the same way with our daughter and didn't even start acknowledging my ideas until past 20 weeks. We had decided by 30 weeks but he had to love the name or nothing. I have a short list prepared but I'm not loving any of them. Maybe by the time DH is ready to discuss it I will be more attached to some of them?


----------



## Kiss08

I don't know when we'll start thinking about names... We aren't finding out the gender so that won't impact things. I have zero in mind. Guess I'll need to pull out my name books at some point! I still have 32+ weeks though....


----------



## mrskcbrown

We havent really thought about names either. We just know that if its a girl her name will start with K and if its a boy his name will start with M. This is after my first initial and his. We do like Kaydence or Kylie for a girl and Miles for a boy. I love the names you guys have come with.:cloud9:


----------



## curiousowl

We'll talk names after we find out the sex. But I love the name Tess or Tessa for a girl.


----------



## THart

curiousowl said:


> We'll talk names after we find out the sex. But I love the name Tess or Tessa for a girl.

I think tessa is beautiful.


----------



## atx614

Pretty names! We like Ella, Riley, or Hannah for a girl. For a boy we like Ethan, mason, Noah, or Caleb. With dd we had two or three choices too, but didn't pick till we met her.


----------



## Rachelle351

Meet our squirmy worm! Heartbeat is 171, wee one is measuring right on target, and edd is staying the same :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10726432_691393397624061_505395660_n.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsMandy

Congrats Rachelle xx


----------



## Eline

Looking good, Rachelle! Congratulations!

I really really want to put my head down on my desk and take a nap right now. Think my boss would mind?:angelnot:


----------



## whattoexpect

Eline said:


> Looking good, Rachelle! Congratulations!
> 
> I really really want to put my head down on my desk and take a nap right now. Think my boss would mind?:angelnot:

I lean back in my seat so my head is on the headrest and close my eyes...doze for a few mins...feel much better after...I'm sure they wouldn't mind lol


----------



## Kiss08

Has anyone else's symptoms disappeared?? I haven't "felt" pregnant since Monday. Even my energy is better. Getting worried... I'm 7+5 and have a scan on this coming Wednesday.


----------



## whattoexpect

Kiss08 said:


> Has anyone else's symptoms disappeared?? I haven't "felt" pregnant since Monday. Even my energy is better. Getting worried... I'm 7+5 and have a scan on this coming Wednesday.

Yeah I was thinking this morning that my boobs aren't even really sore any more...but I remember with my daughter that my symptoms disappeared at 8 weeks and never came back and maybe I will be that lucky again. I also have a scan on Wednesday. 

This is the time even though it is super tough that you need to have faith that bubba is so happy in there they don't want to bug mommy.


----------



## Picksbaby

Ditto I feel less pregnant I can even stay awake past half9 now! It is worrying. I've also had sharp pain on my left side. I have a scan on Wednesday I should be 9weeks 4days.


----------



## sarah_c

Just saying hello. I'm due May 8th with baby number 2. My little girl will be 4 in Feb next year.


----------



## curiousowl

Rachelle351 said:


> Meet our squirmy worm! Heartbeat is 171, wee one is measuring right on target, and edd is staying the same :happydance:

Aw, so cute! Congrats.


Man, I think I might kill to feel less pregnant. Still waiting for the nausea to improve.


----------



## atx614

Congrats rachelle! Cute lil one!

Wow, lots of scans Wednesday! Good luck to you all!

Picksbaby , I havent felt pregnant in over a week too! Y'all are not alone. I have had sharp pains on my right side and I called my dr and he said it is just round ligament pain and not to worry. Easier said then done lol. But don't worry!

Welcome sarah! :hi: you are due a day before me :)!


----------



## Kristin.K

Hello! Just saw this thread and I'm so excited! I just had my first ultra sound a few days ago and was told my due date is May 18th (I pray everything goes well!!)


----------



## ImSoTired

Kiss08 said:


> Has anyone else's symptoms disappeared?? I haven't "felt" pregnant since Monday. Even my energy is better. Getting worried... I'm 7+5 and have a scan on this coming Wednesday.

I've been dealing with the same thing and thinking about it constantly. I actually had a dream last night that I told my mother I was pregnant but I told her I was less pregnant than I was? It was bizarre, but anyhow...I'm just hoping that everything is fine. Not much else I can do at this point.


----------



## MItoDC

Can I join in? I got a surprise :bfp: on September 23rd after two, long, hard years of TTC! Based on LMP I'm due May 29th, but have my first real scan on Oct 15 - so we'll see if that changes at all! SO excited and at the same time SO scared - after trying for so long we just really, really want everything to go well!
 



Attached Files:







photo (8).jpg
File size: 30.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## atx614

MItoDC said:


> Can I join in? I got a surprise :bfp: on September 23rd after two, long, hard years of TTC! Based on LMP I'm due May 29th, but have my first real scan on Oct 15 - so we'll see if that changes at all! SO excited and at the same time SO scared - after trying for so long we just really, really want everything to go well!

Congrats on the bfp and welcome!!


----------



## Kiss08

MItoDC said:


> Can I join in? I got a surprise :bfp: on September 23rd after two, long, hard years of TTC! Based on LMP I'm due May 29th, but have my first real scan on Oct 15 - so we'll see if that changes at all! SO excited and at the same time SO scared - after trying for so long we just really, really want everything to go well!

Congrats! That's a nice dark line there!!


----------



## Tibbymomma

MItoDC said:


> Can I join in? I got a surprise :bfp: on September 23rd after two, long, hard years of TTC! Based on LMP I'm due May 29th, but have my first real scan on Oct 15 - so we'll see if that changes at all! SO excited and at the same time SO scared - after trying for so long we just really, really want everything to go well!

Congrats! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

MItoDC said:


> Can I join in? I got a surprise :bfp: on September 23rd after two, long, hard years of TTC! Based on LMP I'm due May 29th, but have my first real scan on Oct 15 - so we'll see if that changes at all! SO excited and at the same time SO scared - after trying for so long we just really, really want everything to go well!

Congrats and Im excited for you!:happydance:


----------



## captainj1

Congratulations to all the new ladies and hugs to diz

Xxx


----------



## SJDsMommy

It seems that every time I come to this thread, I'm a good 5 pages behind haha! Glad to see so much activity! Welcome to all the new ladies, and so sorry to hear about the loss :(


As for me, today started out great! but then added in some MAJOR drama.. I'll get to that but for the good part of my day - I got b+ on a midterm I was dreading, and get to pick up my good friend/ sister in law and my niece tonight and have an early birthday dinner for my little princess who will be 2 tomorrow! I found out that a good friend of mine is pregnant as well and due in June! So excited to "continue the trend" as we call it lol our kids are all close in age! 

The drama part? well.. my brother's girl friend just now heard the news that I am pregnant (she found out on facebook I guess) her first comment was that it looks like my husband has to get another job to support me... she proceeded to tell me that I should have gotten on birth control and that she's glad my husband is getting snipped, she called me lazy because I am a stay at home mom, she thinks its lazy for one parent to stay home and "depend on the other" She also said that she wouldn't want to have 3 kids and be the only one to work. I told her to mind her own business because she has no room to talk! she had 3 kids in 2 1/2 years, both her and my brother work at fast food joints, they are on medicaid, food stamps AND wic and still can't seem to afford their rent without 2 room mates and yet they are not doing ANYTHING to better their situation. Now there is nothing wrong with working at fast food or being on welfare if you need it but who is she to tell me how I should be handling my finances when she can't even afford her own kids? We are alot better off than she is anyway and I definitely do not stay home because I am lazy. The nerve -_- I told her that my staying at home was a mutual decision and that I would rather be in school full time (I do 14 credits actually, so more than full time) so that I can prepare myself to have a job that pays me more than $10 an hour. I don't want to spend all my time at a minimum wage job and have all my money go to childcare and extra gas and then not have time for school (at least not at the pace I am doing) and also told her that I am not going to depend on family for free childcare constantly and that there is no way my husband and I could do opposite shifts with his schedule. My husband graduates in December and has had no complaints about me not working anyway, he agrees that it wouldn't be worth it at the time being.. so I'm really not worried about our finances. 

I'm not so much mad about what she said to me as I am that within minutes I had multiple people asking me what her problem is and what crawled up her butt. Many of my friends are stay at home moms so of course it offended them too.. I ended up unfriending her and deleting the post. So over the drama. She needs to leave it in middle school where it belongs -_-

My daughter's party is tomorrow.. and I just hope that if they show up, she leaves the drama at home!


----------



## atx614

Wow, she sounds crazy! I am sorry you are having to deal with her. I have been a school teacher the past 5 years and this is my first year staying home. Let me tell her, it definitely is not for lazy people to be a stay at home mom. And I only have one at the moment. Kudos to you for being a sahm to three kiddos and going to school.

I hope all goes well at your dd bday tomorrow. I so hope that she would not ruin a two year old's birthday to spread her crappy opinion around. 

:hugs: for having to deal with her. So frustrating and I am not even going through it, lol.


----------



## sigh

Congrats to all the BFPs!! Welcome :wave:

SJDsmommy - What a @$(*@$# :growlmad:. You don't need to explain yourself to people like that. Just be like "yup, I'm totally lazy. Thanks." :ignore: I had a woman in a mom's group here tell me I'm selfish for having a baby and working. I told her "Yea, I totally am." She didn't quite know what to say to that lol.


----------



## Kazy

Wow. I cannot believe the things people say. I agree.... Don't even bother explaining yourself to her. 
Moms have to make sacrificial decisions ALL the time. For some it's majorly adjusting spending and staying home. For others it's working full time and sacrificing time with kids. But everyone decides what's best for them and there is no cookie cutter answer. 
I'm probably preaching to the choir here. Lol. But it makes me so mad when one person thinks they have the answers for everyone. Different solutions work for different families. Grrrr. It's like the whole mommy wars on breastfeeding, working, car seats, organic foods/ non organic, make your own baby food, etc. You name it there is a million things. And none of it makes you a better mom. 

Ok. Stepping off the soap box now. :) I just wish caring moms could educate themselves and make decisions without other moms getting on their case.


----------



## Leikela

Welcome to the new people! :) Congrats!

People who spout off like that about your lifestyle are obviously just not comfortable with their own. It is a reflection of HER, not you. Don't play into her drama. Like someone else said, just agree with her and move on. LOL :)


----------



## MItoDC

Phew - I just finished reading through all the pages! Can't believe how many twins there are! 

And my heart breaks for the ladies who lost their little ones. Sending lots of virtual hugs.

SJDsmommy - that is absolutely ridiculous. She has not say to any of those things - and no one asked her! I'd stop her next time and just say, "Thanks for your opinion!" and then leave! Ugh!

AFM - I had quite a scare this morning. Right when I got up I went to the bathroom and had a BM and when I wiped I came away with a lot of red blood. I looked in the toilet and it was stained red. My stomach and heart both dropped and I assumed I was starting to miscarry. When I wiped again I got more blood - but noticed it was more from the back (sorry - this is way to much TMI). So I wiped just the front and there was nothing - and the back again and had still just a little more blood. So it was associated with my BM somehow. Scared the hell out of me and DH when I told him. I've had another BM today and there was just a drop of blood on the paper when I wiped - but every other time I've gone to the bathroom there hasn't been anything. Has anyone experienced something similar? I've had blood in my stool before due to Celiac's disease or from straining - but this was way more and it looked like I had started my period in the toilet... but nothing since! I'm so confused.


----------



## atx614

I had this with dd twice! I freaked out but mine too was coming from the back. I still called my dr and he said it is normal and probably a hemeroid. I had a lot of blood like you.

With this pregnancy I had a bm and spotted right after, but from my vagina. Apparently my cervix was irritated from straining. Tmi, lol.

Both times babies were okay! It's hard not to worry when there is red, but I am sure you are okay. Especially since it was from your backside!!


----------



## MItoDC

Oh my gosh - THANK YOU. This really helps relieve some of the anxiety! Do you know if 7 weeks is to early for hemorrhoids? Or can they pop up at any point during a pregnancy?


----------



## kategirl

MItoDC, sounds like a hemeroid to me! You can get them at any point, pregnancy just makes it more likely.


----------



## MItoDC

Ugh - who would have thought I'd be thankful that is "only hemorrhoids." Off to drink more water - I swear I've drank 2 gallons already today.


----------



## Eline

mitodc, I ve had this as well, even sometimes before getting pregnant. It could be hemorrhoids or a small blood vessel bursting because you put too much pressure. It can be quite some blood too. If you worry, it S always best to check with your gp though.


----------



## MItoDC

Thank you, ladies! My next u/s is scheduled for Wednesday, and I definitely plan on bringing it up - just so they're aware! Feeling much less freaked out by it now though - thanks to you all! Isn't it funny how much it helps when you hear about someone else that has gone through something similar?!


----------



## mrskcbrown

MItoDC said:


> Phew - I just finished reading through all the pages! Can't believe how many twins there are!
> 
> And my heart breaks for the ladies who lost their little ones. Sending lots of virtual hugs.
> 
> SJDsmommy - that is absolutely ridiculous. She has not say to any of those things - and no one asked her! I'd stop her next time and just say, "Thanks for your opinion!" and then leave! Ugh!
> 
> AFM - I had quite a scare this morning. Right when I got up I went to the bathroom and had a BM and when I wiped I came away with a lot of red blood. I looked in the toilet and it was stained red. My stomach and heart both dropped and I assumed I was starting to miscarry. When I wiped again I got more blood - but noticed it was more from the back (sorry - this is way to much TMI). So I wiped just the front and there was nothing - and the back again and had still just a little more blood. So it was associated with my BM somehow. Scared the hell out of me and DH when I told him. I've had another BM today and there was just a drop of blood on the paper when I wiped - but every other time I've gone to the bathroom there hasn't been anything. Has anyone experienced something similar? I've had blood in my stool before due to Celiac's disease or from straining - but this was way more and it looked like I had started my period in the toilet... but nothing since! I'm so confused.

Glad everything is OK:hugs:


----------



## Kazy

MItoDC said:


> Phew - I just finished reading through all the pages! Can't believe how many twins there are!
> 
> And my heart breaks for the ladies who lost their little ones. Sending lots of virtual hugs.
> 
> SJDsmommy - that is absolutely ridiculous. She has not say to any of those things - and no one asked her! I'd stop her next time and just say, "Thanks for your opinion!" and then leave! Ugh!
> 
> AFM - I had quite a scare this morning. Right when I got up I went to the bathroom and had a BM and when I wiped I came away with a lot of red blood. I looked in the toilet and it was stained red. My stomach and heart both dropped and I assumed I was starting to miscarry. When I wiped again I got more blood - but noticed it was more from the back (sorry - this is way to much TMI). So I wiped just the front and there was nothing - and the back again and had still just a little more blood. So it was associated with my BM somehow. Scared the hell out of me and DH when I told him. I've had another BM today and there was just a drop of blood on the paper when I wiped - but every other time I've gone to the bathroom there hasn't been anything. Has anyone experienced something similar? I've had blood in my stool before due to Celiac's disease or from straining - but this was way more and it looked like I had started my period in the toilet... but nothing since! I'm so confused.

Yup I had the exact same experience last pregnancy. Called my dr in a panic and she said probably hemroids. I remember being terrified! But all was well.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Hey ladies, jumping in here quick and giving a good luck to everyone due in may like me!! 

My due date has gone all over the place, it's anywhere from May 14 to May 22 lol. This is baby number 3 and probably the last. We're hoping team blue as we have two girls, but I'd be happy with a gaggle of girls lol. 

I also have a hemmoraghe. Diagnosed 6 weeks 5 days, I'm 8 plus 2 today and still going strong. Found bub on Doppler at exactly 8 weeks and everyday since with a good 170 bpm. Morning sickness, exhausted, boobs hurt, sensitive to Smells and spotting daily. 

Best of luck to all the ladies who are ringing in next spring with new additions!! Xox


----------



## xMissxZoiex

MI it sounds like a burst blood vessel to me, it can look like a lot of blood but it's completely harmless. As for haemorrhoids urgh bane on my life lol I got them the second I was pregnant with my son and because of the short time between his birth and my last MC them from the MC to this pregnancy I've had them constantly!! Can get super painful too


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thankyou everyone. I know I shouldn't have argued it with her as it only added to the debate but I'm not one to just sit back and let that type of behavior go.. She did end up apologizing though and said she was wrong for what she said and how she worded it especially to family. Glad she realized her mistake.. 

My daughter's birthday went very well! She got 4 pairs of slippers and 3 elsa dolls (one that sings, one is just a normal baby doll and the other was a baby elsa.. lol) and an Anna doll and like a million other frozen things haha (its her favorite).

As for hemorrhoids, I only get those after pregnancy.. shows up like 3 days after I go home and lasts for about 2 weeks so nothing too bad.. Preparation H is a life saver!


----------



## mychelle4

Hello Ladies, You seem to have a pretty well established group here, but I wanted to throw in a quick introduction. I'm Michelle, and I'm due May 1st. This will be my second child. (with quite a few years in between) I hope all you are doing well thus far, and congrats on all of your BFP's. :)


----------



## captainj1

Hi Michelle, and welcome! I'm due 30th April (was 4th May but bumped up after 8 week scan) so we are very close. #2 for me too! X


----------



## mychelle4

Hi captainj1 and thank you for the welcome. I see we're almost the same age too. (I'm 38 will be 39 on the 30th, and my dh is 36) I haven't had my first scan yet, and most likely won't anytime soon...unless I do a private scan or have an issue. Right now I'm just aching to get out of the first trimester already. Just two weeks to go!


----------



## Leikela

Welcome Mychelle! This is a great and supportive board. I too am 38 and carrying my second child. :)


----------



## mummy2o

Mycelle4 sometimes a bigger age gap is better. One woman on here is due in Feb and has an 18 year gap between her first and second. She ended up with unexplained infertility but then on her last attempt of IVF got her BFP. Now she's just found out she's having a boy, so now has one of each. 

My big age gap between my first and second was smaller than that, but still pretty big by 7 years. He'll be 8 when this one is born and DD will be 14 months... so gone from one extreme to the other doh.


----------



## mychelle4

Hi Leikela! Nice to meet some other ladies around the same age. It's kind of exciting... and a little intimidating to think about how old I'll be when this on finally graduates! :haha:

@mummy2o- There will be a 15 year gap between my daughter and this one. Initially it wasn't my intention to wait this long to expand the family, but life kept happening at break neck speed, and before I knew it I was pushing 40 and reaching the now or never point. I realize that because we waited so long it will be kind of like raising two only children. Paige will be out of school well before this one even starts. It's a bit sad, but at the same time exciting because I know she can be a big sister in ways that wouldn't be possible if their ages were close. I have twin sisters that are a full nineteen years younger than me, and I know how protective I was of them, so I really hope Paige is able to forge that kind of bond with her little brother or sister.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I am 39 and having my third baby. I have a 13 year old and a 3 year old. I just told hubby we will be the old parents in the classroom:haha:


----------



## Leikela

mychelle4 said:


> Hi Leikela! Nice to meet some other ladies around the same age. It's kind of exciting... and a little intimidating to think about how old I'll be when this one finally graduates! :haha:

Hi Mychelle! It definitely is nice to meet other ladies around the same age. No doubt having a baby at 38 takes a bigger toll on your body as opposed to someone who is 25! LOL With my last pregnancy, I had terrible nausea and constipation. So far with this one, the nausea is back but doesn't seem as extreme. Smells bother me but not as much. No constipation yet but it hit me later. Fingers crossed it stays away! LOL How have you been feeling?


----------



## chicky160

Hi Michelle! :flower:

I'm 36 and having my second although I won't have a big age gap, my lo will be under 2 when this little munchkin is due. I'm terrified :haha: 

I have 7 brothers and I'm 25 years older than the youngest! I absolutely love it! 


So I have my first proper scan tomorrow afternoon! To say I'm nervous would be a massive understatement, in fact it's pretty much clouding any excitement I may be feeling at the moment. I will be 11+4 and coincidentally it's the same day (gest wise) we discovered we had miscarried in feb. 

Wish us luck!! :thumbup:

Xxx


----------



## wiiwidow

Oh best of luck Chicky160 - I'd take that as a good coincidence (the likelihood of it happening on the same gest age again must be much much lower) so fingers crossed for you.

I'm another one of the older Mums - 37 with a 3 1/2 year old, and am bloody exhausted by it all! 

My sleep is appalling right now, am up and down between 2-5 times a night and that's without the nights where my son wakes me up. My husband works away usually Mon-Thurs and I work full time! I feel very broken right now. Oh and to top it off have to travel to London this week and next for 3 days work. I'm going to be wreck. I think I'm going to have to tell work just to explain why I'm going to be so broken.

Anyway moans over, I had a private scan on Saturday because my OH can't make the NHS one, and all was fine with the little bean. Great heartbeat and lots of movement! :happydance: Such a relief...didn't realise how stressed I was until afterwards!


----------



## captainj1

wiiwidow said:


> Oh best of luck Chicky160 - I'd take that as a good coincidence (the likelihood of it happening on the same gest age again must be much much lower) so fingers crossed for you.
> 
> I'm another one of the older Mums - 37 with a 3 1/2 year old, and am bloody exhausted by it all!
> 
> My sleep is appalling right now, am up and down between 2-5 times a night and that's without the nights where my son wakes me up. My husband works away usually Mon-Thurs and I work full time! I feel very broken right now. Oh and to top it off have to travel to London this week and next for 3 days work. I'm going to be wreck. I think I'm going to have to tell work just to explain why I'm going to be so broken.
> 
> Anyway moans over, I had a private scan on Saturday because my OH can't make the NHS one, and all was fine with the little bean. Great heartbeat and lots of movement! :happydance: Such a relief...didn't realise how stressed I was until afterwards!

I feel your pain! I turned 39 in July, work full time and so does DH, DS is up in the night at the moment with snotty nose, bad dreams, being scared (of a variety of things - dark, power cut, Halloween things...). I'm working in Switzerland for a couple of days later in the week. Worth it all when I hear that little heartbeat thumping way on the Doppler but wow I'm knackered!!! X


----------



## mychelle4

Hi chicky160- I'm sure everything will go great at your scan. :)



Leikela said:


> Hi Mychelle! It definitely is nice to meet other ladies around the same age. No doubt having a baby at 38 takes a bigger toll on your body as opposed to someone who is 25! LOL With my last pregnancy, I had terrible nausea and constipation. So far with this one, the nausea is back but doesn't seem as extreme. Smells bother me but not as much. No constipation yet but it hit me later. Fingers crossed it stays away! LOL How have you been feeling?

I've been doing pretty well. I've never had any kind of morning sickness to speak of with either of my pregnancies, so no problems there. My only real issue has been exhaustion, but it's nothing that I can't deal with. My DH and I own our own business, so I'm able to "sneak off' and grab a quick nap if necessary. :sleep:

I had the Harmony test done at my last appointment, and I'm a little nervous about getting the results. I know the chances of chromosomal abnormalities goes up with age so that's been bugging me. On the up side, I should know the sex of the baby by my next appointment!


----------



## Kiss08

My scan is Wednesday and I CANNOT WAIT! Not felt pregnant for a week and I just want something to tell me I am indeed pregnant!!


----------



## Picksbaby

Snap! Kiss08 I can't wait till Wednesday see our little picke again.

Think I might be one of the youngest mums here at 22, I am constantly exhausted! I can't deal with being so tired, I don't have regular morning sickness but I do keep getting it from time to time Saturday I felt as sick as a dog! I couldn't do anything all day!


----------



## atx614

Good luck on scans ladies! Mine is not till next Friday...ugh. Long ways away. 

I am 26, almost 27 and completely exhausted as well. If it is like my last pregnancy I will have energy back in a few weeks!!

My dh will be happy because I have not cleaned or made dinner in forever, haha.


----------



## Kiss08

I'm 30. I've been normal tired but not pregnant tired. Only symptom I have is dreaming every night...


----------



## Picksbaby

I hate having hardly any symptoms I don't feel pregnant at all I sometimes need reminding!!

I can't wait to have a proper bump and feel kicks and actually feel pregnant. Has anyone used a Doppler? I'm tempted to get one now I'm 9weeks I takes a week or so to get delivered too


----------



## Kiss08

Picksbaby said:


> I hate having hardly any symptoms I don't feel pregnant at all I sometimes need reminding!!
> 
> I can't wait to have a proper bump and feel kicks and actually feel pregnant. Has anyone used a Doppler? I'm tempted to get one now I'm 9weeks I takes a week or so to get delivered too

I have a doppler but it's too early for me to find the heartbeat now (doesn't stop me from trying though!!).

Last time, I got my doppler at 10.5 weeks and found baby right away. :)


----------



## atx614

I know what you mean picksbaby, all my symptoms are gone and I don't feel pregnant. Plus I have been crampy more than normal lately which worries me. 

I have a Doppler, but still haven't been able to find hb. Worries me too!


----------



## Kiss08

atx614 said:


> I know what you mean picksbaby, all my symptoms are gone and I don't feel pregnant. Plus I have been crampy more than normal lately which worries me.
> 
> I have a Doppler, but still haven't been able to find hb. Worries me too!

When's your next appointment?


----------



## atx614

Not until next Friday, the 24th.


----------



## curiousowl

So I think I'm finally starting to see some light at the end of the nausea tunnel! I've had a couple of pretty good days out of the last few and was even able to go out to dinner and a movie this past weekend. I realized I hadn't left my house except to go to work in almost 3 weeks, that's how bad it was! Yesterday was bad again but today I'm back on my oatmeal in the morning and it does wonders. Just cannot wait to be past all this.


----------



## RubysMommy

Welcome mychelle! 

I've actually been slightly less tired the past week, but dd and I have been getting lots of sleep to fight off our colds! So that's been helpful. I am still battling the nausea, but i felt a lot less nauseas this morning which was great. It's better if I just force myself to eat through it. I'm hoping the ms goes away by 13 weeks like it did with dd. 

My next appointment is oct 27. We should be able to hear the hb again then! I would like to buy a Doppler but DH said no lol. What a meany. :)


----------



## MItoDC

Welcome mychelle! Congratulations!

I think I'm really lucking out on the nausea - I had a couple of rough days, but then it really let up as long as I eat a little snack at least every 2 hours. And sometimes I almost want to NOT eat every 2 hours to see if I still feel nauseous because I'm afraid I don't feel pregnant enough! Otherwise my only symptoms are tiredness, some constipation, and just recently some major acne. Ugh - I look like I have the forehead of a 14 year old boy. Anyone else having major acne issues?


----------



## Leikela

mychelle4 said:


> I've been doing pretty well. I've never had any kind of morning sickness to speak of with either of my pregnancies, so no problems there. My only real issue has been exhaustion, but it's nothing that I can't deal with. My DH and I own our own business, so I'm able to "sneak off' and grab a quick nap if necessary. :sleep:
> 
> I had the Harmony test done at my last appointment, and I'm a little nervous about getting the results. I know the chances of chromosomal abnormalities goes up with age so that's been bugging me. On the up side, I should know the sex of the baby by my next appointment!

Glad you don't have to experience the nausea! It can be debilitating! Some nights I cannot even eat it is so bad. And that is great that you can sneak off for a nap during the day. I am envious! :) Try not to worry too much about the Harmony test. I had it when I was pregnant with my first at 35 years old and it came back saying my odds were that of a 21 year old. More likely than not, things will be ok! :)



atx614 said:


> Good luck on scans ladies! Mine is not till next Friday...ugh. Long ways away.
> 
> I am 26, almost 27 and completely exhausted as well. If it is like my last pregnancy I will have energy back in a few weeks!!
> 
> My dh will be happy because I have not cleaned or made dinner in forever, haha.

Haha I hubby would be able to relate to that! The poor guy has been trying to pick up my slack. LOL I cannot wait to feel better. Ugh... LOL


----------



## captainj1

I have been feeling movement today! I know some sceptics will say it is probably gas but I know it is baby. When I'm lying down and my belly is concave (I'm slim) I can see a little bulge on one side of my abdomen and when I put the Doppler there the heartbeat is really strong. That's the same place I've been feeling all the little flutters. Amazing! Was about 15 weeks when I felt them with DS.


----------



## MrsMandy

MItoDC said:


> Welcome mychelle! Congratulations!
> 
> I think I'm really lucking out on the nausea - I had a couple of rough days, but then it really let up as long as I eat a little snack at least every 2 hours. And sometimes I almost want to NOT eat every 2 hours to see if I still feel nauseous because I'm afraid I don't feel pregnant enough! Otherwise my only symptoms are tiredness, some constipation, and just recently some major acne. Ugh - I look like I have the forehead of a 14 year old boy. Anyone else having major acne issues?

Yep! You can play dot to dot on my chin right now! And they are so painful!


----------



## captainj1

MrsMandy said:


> MItoDC said:
> 
> 
> Welcome mychelle! Congratulations!
> 
> I think I'm really lucking out on the nausea - I had a couple of rough days, but then it really let up as long as I eat a little snack at least every 2 hours. And sometimes I almost want to NOT eat every 2 hours to see if I still feel nauseous because I'm afraid I don't feel pregnant enough! Otherwise my only symptoms are tiredness, some constipation, and just recently some major acne. Ugh - I look like I have the forehead of a 14 year old boy. Anyone else having major acne issues?
> 
> Yep! You can play dot to dot on my chin right now! And they are so painful!Click to expand...

I was like this 2 weeks ago - but in the last week it has cleared up and skin is actually looking great, despite me being knackered! x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think I'm one of the younger ones here too I'm 24 I'll be 25 when this little one is due.

I'm starting to feel a little better on the nausea front too it's our wedding anniversary and I managed to go out and eat a meal this evening we went out for Sunday lunch yesterday too. It's a drastic change from Saturday night when I projectile vomited across the sitting room lol not great as we have carpet.

Not had any luck with my Doppler yet but I do have a teeny tiny bump forming that I can feel when I lay down flat. I'm 10 weeks tomorrow into double digits :happydance: last time I got a heart beat at 11 weeks so I'm not worried yet :). 



MItoDC said:


> Welcome mychelle! Congratulations!
> 
> I think I'm really lucking out on the nausea - I had a couple of rough days, but then it really let up as long as I eat a little snack at least every 2 hours. And sometimes I almost want to NOT eat every 2 hours to see if I still feel nauseous because I'm afraid I don't feel pregnant enough! Otherwise my only symptoms are tiredness, some constipation, and just recently some major acne. Ugh - I look like I have the forehead of a 14 year old boy. Anyone else having major acne issues?

I had awful awful skin last pregnancy I used clear and clears daily moisturiser as a spot treatment and it worked WONDERS to clear the spots up!. It's cheap too


----------



## Curlymikes

Hey all! I just had my first OB appointment today. I asked her to see if she could find the heart beat on the Doppler. She said it was really early (I'm 9w5d) but she would try. She found one of the little guys! It only took like 3 minutes and it was so amazing. I already had a scan two weeks ago but it was so great to heart the heart beat again and know they are still alive! Soooo happy!


----------



## kategirl

captainj1 said:


> I have been feeling movement today! I know some sceptics will say it is probably gas but I know it is baby. When I'm lying down and my belly is concave (I'm slim) I can see a little bulge on one side of my abdomen and when I put the Doppler there the heartbeat is really strong. That's the same place I've been feeling all the little flutters. Amazing! Was about 15 weeks when I felt them with DS.

I would swear I've felt a couple movements last night and this morning as well. Not sure I'd say they're the baby yet, but it was enough to make me wonder.


----------



## Kiss08

captainj1 said:


> I have been feeling movement today! I know some sceptics will say it is probably gas but I know it is baby. When I'm lying down and my belly is concave (I'm slim) I can see a little bulge on one side of my abdomen and when I put the Doppler there the heartbeat is really strong. That's the same place I've been feeling all the little flutters. Amazing! Was about 15 weeks when I felt them with DS.

I felt movement with my DD at 11.5 weeks! Definitely possible.


----------



## MrsMandy

captainj1 said:


> MrsMandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MItoDC said:
> 
> 
> Welcome mychelle! Congratulations!
> 
> I think I'm really lucking out on the nausea - I had a couple of rough days, but then it really let up as long as I eat a little snack at least every 2 hours. And sometimes I almost want to NOT eat every 2 hours to see if I still feel nauseous because I'm afraid I don't feel pregnant enough! Otherwise my only symptoms are tiredness, some constipation, and just recently some major acne. Ugh - I look like I have the forehead of a 14 year old boy. Anyone else having major acne issues?
> 
> Yep! You can play dot to dot on my chin right now! And they are so painful!Click to expand...
> 
> I was like this 2 weeks ago - but in the last week it has cleared up and skin is actually looking great, despite me being knackered! xClick to expand...

Every time I think I've got passed the spots and my skin clears up I just get another batch somewhere else :( I have a dinner dance in a couple weeks so really hoping it falls in an in between stage and I get just one evening of clear skin!!!


----------



## ImSoTired

I've read through it all. So much to catch up on. I'm a sahm so I also don't appreciate comments about us being lazy. I do a lot of work here at home and it was a decision DH and I made before we even had children. I would have been super angry if someone in my family said something like that to me....

I'm feeling a lot of twitching but at only 8 wks I know it's just gas or stretching and not baby. Feels nothing like stretching I had last pregnancy but it's something. I have heard of women feeling movement at 10-12 weeks in subsequent pregnancies though and i'd love to be one of them. I didn't feel baby until 18wks last pregnancy and then only a little until 25-26 weeks because of anterior placenta. 

My symptoms come and go. Not very strong. I think I was like this with my daughter though as well so I'm trying not to worry. Today I am particularly gassy unfortunately and I've been packing on the lbs. I've been eating a lot of carbs because it's the only thing that sounds good to me and on nausea days I eat a lot to keep nausea away. I feel huge already but I'll worry about weight when the aversions and occasional nausea goes away. I got very big last pregnancy but found the weight pretty easy to lose. I can only hope for the same.

My skin is a mess but it was last pregnancy too and occasionally while not pregnant I have breakouts. A few months ago I had clear skin and I was thin. Ahh the joys of pregnancy as I get spotty and fat. 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## chicky160

My skin gets better when I'm pregnant! :haha: I've piled it on too thou, mainly because all my body seems to want to eat is cheese :dohh: it's the only thing that doesn't make me feel sick. 

I'm a sahm too, sometimes I think I'd love to be back at work, I miss people, but with the costs of childcare etc it wouldn't be financially viable, hairdressers don't earn a great wage and the costs would bleed me dry so it's pointless. Dh likes me to be at home too x


----------



## Kiss08

I gained a lot first pregnancy (45 pounds) but lost it all plus 15 more pounds in a year. Then I got pregnant again!! Haha.


----------



## THart

Phew, had a few pages to catch up on. Welcome new ladies. 

I'm 24, so a younger one in the group. 

I work full time, and find I'm tired really easily. Usually I will nap when lo has her nap, but it's not always possible.

I've been finding im.sick in the mornings. I had a few days break and thought I was out of it, but this morning proved otherwise. On came the hot flash and dizziness and stumbling to the bathroom.

I thought I was feeling movement this last week, but I haven't felt what I thought was movement the last couple day :( 

Cheers everyone!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Welcome to all the new ladies. Congrats on your pregnancies. I too work full-time. Im a teacher. The goal is to work my home based business from home and quit teaching. We will see. :thumbup:


----------



## Rachelle351

Whew! Lots of catching up to do!! 

Welcome new ladies! You've been added (please let me know if I've missed you!) 

Still extreme nausea and fatigue on the home front. and SOMEHOW I managed to get a cold thrown in there. So I'm battling exhaustion, nausea, not being about to breath out of my nose and a splitting headache. Joy. 

We told the family this weekend. No one was too overjoyed, but no one not excited. it was like...oh okay. thanks for telling me. :shrug: Whatever...better than the alternative i guess....

I'm not sure if I'm feeling the baby move or if I'm having muscle spasms in my belly. My sister told me she felt both her last kids at around 10 weeks. 

I guess I'm the in betweener in age. I'll be 29 next month. With a slight close range with my daughter, shell be about 19 months when baby D arrives. 

Hope everyone stays well!


----------



## Eline

I'm 32 and also work fulltime. I was actually looking for a new job when I fell pregnant. I will continue looking for a new job spring 2015 and I hope to be able to start somewhere else after my maternity leave.

I've also been craving carbs a lot! It's crazy, as I have PCOS, the past year I've been so focused on eating healthy, no snacking, few carbs, lots of fruit and veggies and since I'm pregnant, it seems all of that had gone out of the window. I don't eat much, but the only things I can get down are the things I used to consider unhealthy :s


----------



## Kiss08

I've been craving chocolate. Same as last pregnancy. Another girl maybe?

When I first felt DD move (at 11.5 weeks last pregnancy), it felt like my stomach was dropping (sort of like I was on a roller coaster). I didn't get KICKS for much much longer but the tingling sensation I got pretty early. She was an EXTREMELY active baby in utero (and out!) - that last couple months was painful from all her movement..


----------



## kategirl

I'm 29, will be 30 by the time this one is born. I work full time and my husband is a stay at home dad! It just made the most sense since he had a "filler" type of job and I have the good job and we'd rather have a parent home with the kids, especially since daycare would eat up almost all of his salary.


----------



## RubysMommy

I am 27, but will be 28 when this baby arrives and dd will be 18 months old. So not a big gap either :) I'm a SAHM as well. I went back to work for 2 months when dd was 5 months old and it really took a toll on DH dd and myself. Plus the extra income if was making wasn't much help. Luckily DH got a supervisor position at his work and a raise. So we are good to go now :)


----------



## Eline

Am I the only one who gets nauseous from seeing those fruit tickers? Especially the olive gets to me :sick:


----------



## curiousowl

Eline said:


> Am I the only one who gets nauseous from seeing those fruit tickers? Especially the olive gets to me :sick:

Yes! The thought of this olive has made me nauseous all week, lol. But I still like the ticker :)


----------



## atx614

Haha, the olive makes me hungry, but the prune makes me sick!


----------



## kategirl

The olive and prune don't make me sick, but I'll be very happy when mine is no longer a prune, I just don't like thinking of my baby as a prune, lol!


----------



## Kazy

Hi ladies. I had spottig Sunday morning. :( I know many say it can be normal but my only experience with spotting ended in MC this past June. So I'm hoping for the best and really trying to not panic. 
I'm 31 and kind of a SAHM. I work part time from home. I own my own business and sell on Etsy for the past 5 years. I love it! With a total of 5 kids with this pregnancy I will most likely out the business on hold for awhile.


----------



## MItoDC

I'm 29 and will be 30 when the little one arrives. My DH will be 42! I have a full-time job and am the breadwinner because DH is a PhD student. I'm struggling with it a lot now that we're actually pregnant because I would love to stay home for the first few years with my kids until they go to school, but financially that won't be an option for us. Once DH finishes his degree and (fingers crossed!) gets a job we'll be able to reassess, but that's still a few years away.

Also - after saying I was doing pretty well with the MS, today I'm struggling not to gag every 5 min. It's strangely comforting though! We have a scan tomorrow at 7w5d and I'm SOOOOO nervous. I just want there to be a little gummy bear in there with a heartbeat!


----------



## chicky160

Had my scan today, measuring ahead so new edd is 29th April 2015!!!! :happydance:

https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/chicksterclark28/B672F03E-36F1-4532-9873-798AF368F6E9_zpsiquvvdis.jpg


----------



## MItoDC

chicky160 said:


> Had my scan today, measuring ahead so new edd is 29th April 2015!!!! :happydance:

<3 <3 <3 <3 Perfection!


----------



## Eline

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Kazy! When can you see a doctor? 

That's a great looking scan, chicky! Congrats.


----------



## mrskcbrown

chicky160 said:


> Had my scan today, measuring ahead so new edd is 29th April 2015!!!! :happydance:
> 
> https://i1278.photobucket.com/albums/y509/chicksterclark28/B672F03E-36F1-4532-9873-798AF368F6E9_zpsiquvvdis.jpg

Great scan! Congrats


----------



## mrskcbrown

I'm so nauseous today and I have heartburn. I'm also sleeping a lot. Sometimes I get tired of all the rest but still blessed to be pregnant and progressing, so I'll limit the complaints:happydance:


----------



## Leikela

Great scan Chicky! :)


----------



## atx614

Congrats chicky! Beautiful pic!


----------



## atx614

Kazy said:


> Hi ladies. I had spottig Sunday morning. :( I know many say it can be normal but my only experience with spotting ended in MC this past June. So I'm hoping for the best and really trying to not panic.
> I'm 31 and kind of a SAHM. I work part time from home. I own my own business and sell on Etsy for the past 5 years. I love it! With a total of 5 kids with this pregnancy I will most likely out the business on hold for awhile.

 I am sorry you are spotting! I know it is hard to not think the worst as I usually do. But Fxed for you and praying for your lo to stick!


----------



## ImSoTired

Kazy I had spotting with my daughter due to an irritated cervix. On and off all first tri and I was on pelvic rest. I totally understand why you are worried and I hope it's nothing, just as it was for me. Having one loss has got me thinking the worst all of the time.

Chicky, awesome sono pic. So cute already!

I am 27 and will be 28 when baby is born. This is likely my last child. My daughter will be 2yr5mo when this one comes along. We wanted a close gap but we were unsure of TTC at first, then the loss, now this. I plan on being a SAHM until both children are in school but if finances dictate that I must get a job then I will. Whatever is best for the family is what I will do. No shame in doing what you feel is right. 

Today I'm 8 weeks! But feeling good which scares me. I'm tired today but otherwise not feeling pregnant. All I can do is hope that things are progressing as they should/baby is healthy and growing. Oct 30th I have an appt and Nov 11th my 12 week ultrasound. Fx'd...


----------



## Kazy

Thanks ladies. I have my first real appointment Thursday. Usually my dr does a scan at the first visit but I had one at 8 weeks so I'm not sure if she will. But either way should hear heartbeats.
I am choosing to believe everything is fine. This is my last pregnancy so I want to enjoy every minute! Or at least I'm trying too!!


----------



## atx614

I also read that spotting is way more common with twins!


----------



## Kazy

Good to know about twins possibly spotting more. I hadn't heard that. I'm trying to stay away from google! Lol

Chicky- your US pic is so precious and perfect. Congrats!


----------



## Leikela

Imsotired, I am 8 weeks today too. I must say that my symptoms have evened off a bit too. 2 weeks ago I was nauseous more than not. Now I only have occasional bouts of nausea and feel pretty good. I don't feel dead beat tired either. I am definitely exhausted but not like a pregnancy exhaustion. I had an ultrasound this past Friday and measured right on at 7 weeks/3 days. My Dr. called me today to say that the baby is growing at a good rate so I am not worried. I have my next appointment tomorrow where they go over medical history, etc. I will probably schedule the 12 week ultrasound tomorrow.


----------



## MrsMandy

Urg! When i was 8 weeks my nausua was there but not too horrindous! Now i'm 10 weeks its just not nice! I have zero appitite in the morning, i then tend to feel sick all morning till lunch, eat lunch (which is. mission trying to figure out what i want!) Then feel sick and exhusted all afternoon till i collapse on the sofa after work! I cant even brush my teeth without thinking i'm gonna be sick! Getting quite fed up of it now! Though at least it makes me feel that all is going how it should be in there!! 
Also this morning i had really sore boobs and again whilst out walking at lunch! But kinda pleased about it as i had been worrying that i hadnt really felt anything much there yet!
1 1/2 days til my 1st scan! Very nervous but so excited to see our little munchkin finally!


----------



## chicky160

Thanks ladies I'm so relieved! 

Kazy im sorry about the spotting, I hope it turns out to be nothing more than normal for you, it's easy to say but try not to stress mama :hugs: 

Edited to say a bump buddy from my first had constant heavy spotting too, the culprit was two babas snuggling in tight! Xx


----------



## kategirl

Ugh, I feel so rough today. It's not so much nausea (that's wrose than normal, but not horrible) but I just feel exhausted and kind of weak/dizzy and I keep getting stomach cramps (not menstral type cramps, but stomach/bowel pains) and my stomach's been a bit upset. I hope this is just the fact that I didn't sleep well and passes soon!


----------



## MItoDC

My first real scan is in 3 hours and I'm _so _excited - and yet so, so scared. I just want to see that little heartbeat! [-o&lt;


----------



## atx614

Kategirl, I am sorry you aren't feeling well! I felt like that earlier in the week and it just drained me. Good news is I feel better, so hopefully it passes for you quickly!

Mito, good luck today! That is so exciting, but I know scary too! Even late in pregnancy I was all nerves during scans until I heard that precious sound!


----------



## whattoexpect

Can't wait to hear how it goes mito!

I have my second scan in about 3 hrs as well. And I agree with atx...I was always worried about my daughter, until I could feel her moving, then its worry about how much/not enough. LOL...fun times ahead.

I think there are a few more scans today as well. GL to all the ladies!

kazy - I have heard the same thing, that spotting is common with twins.


----------



## MItoDC

Thanks, ladies. And good luck to you today whattoexpect - and all the other ladies with scans today!


----------



## Kazy

Yeah for scans this week! It's such a joy to see them bouncing around in there. :)


----------



## Leikela

Best wishes to all the ladies with scans today!! :)


----------



## Kiss08

My first scan is in about 3 hours (4:30 eastern). I'm nervous and excited! Having some ms today and it's the worst I've had yet (verge of vomiting a few times... like when changing my DD's diaper..). Can't wait to see my bean!


----------



## curiousowl

Yay for scans! Good luck everyone :)


----------



## MItoDC

There's a baby in there! Measuring pretty much on time at 7w6d and we got to HEAR the heartbeat! Heart rate of 165bpm and measuring pretty much exactly on time at 7w6d! I definitely cried.


----------



## atx614

Congrats mito! That's great news!


----------



## Tibbymomma

I hope everyone's scans went well today! :) I have my second scan tomorrow at 10w4d and I can't wait! Nervous and excited!!!


----------



## sigh

Congrats on the scans!! :happydance:

We have our NT scan on Monday so hopefully I'll have more answers on what's going on with the SCH and why my belly is so huge already! My OB said that each baby usually carries lower than the last one. I was carrying my DD so low that they were unable to check my cervix last time for dilation because her head was in the way! How much lower can it get?! lol


----------



## Kazy

Just curious sigh but is she saying that if you carry low you will be bigger? I'm just wondering because I am getting really big already. I know I'm having twins but I feel everything is lower (sounds odd I know). This is my 5 the pregnancy so maybe that plays a role.


----------



## Kiss08

Heart rate was 168. Measuring right at 8 weeks (which was what I thought I was even though lmp said 8+3). That puts my due date at May 27th (instead of the 24th). Everything looks great!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Mito and Kiss! Your scans look wonderful!! :)


----------



## MrsMandy

Hurray on the scans everyone - gorgeous pictures!!!!


----------



## lolly25

Congrats on the scans  x

I'm panicking :-/ think it's a mixture of past history mc and hormones the last two days I've not felt that rough and not as sick and strangely feel ok in sorts. The only thing I get every now and then is a burning twinge pain across my prev section scar from adhesions. I'm worrying something is going wrong :-( xx


----------



## Picksbaby

Afternoon ladies, how's everyone feeling? Any scans today?

I had my scan yesterday all is well measuring at 9+3 so dates are only out by a day. Got to listen to our little pickles heartbeat ah it was amazing! The difference two weeks make looks like a really baby now head, body, legs and arms ah was amazing. Scan was done abdominally too which was good. I'll try upload my pictures shortly x


----------



## Picksbaby

Is anyone finding out the gender of their little one earlier than 20weeks?x


----------



## Picksbaby

Does anyone else love food at the moment? Like I really really love food. I'm always thinking about food! My food portions are huge now because I'm alway hungry! Feel like I'm going to end up a whale all I do is eat drink wee and sleep!


----------



## Kiss08

Picksbaby said:


> Does anyone else love food at the moment? Like I really really love food. I'm always thinking about food! My food portions are huge now because I'm alway hungry! Feel like I'm going to end up a whale all I do is eat drink wee and sleep!

I was like that with my first pregnancy. I used to say I ate like a hobbit because I was always eating!!!


----------



## whattoexpect

Congrats ladies on the scans yesterday. I had mine as well and saw our little duck bouncing away. I was 9+5 and duck was measuring 10+1, but no need to change due date....its really more of a "due month" anyway

I had my first meeting with the midwife and really looking forward to a new journey with this pregnancy as I was unable to get a midwife with my daughter.

I am hoping to do a gender scan before my 20 weeks as it will fall so close to Christmas and we are hoping to know before.
 



Attached Files:







us9w5d.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kategirl

whattoexpect said:


> I am hoping to do a gender scan before my 20 weeks as it will fall so close to Christmas and we are hoping to know before.

Same thing for me; I'll turn 20 weeks the weekend before Christmas and will be out of state with family that whole week, and I'd really like to know the gender for Christmas and my birthday!


----------



## kategirl

lolly25 said:


> I'm panicking :-/ think it's a mixture of past history mc and hormones the last two days I've not felt that rough and not as sick and strangely feel ok in sorts. The only thing I get every now and then is a burning twinge pain across my prev section scar from adhesions. I'm worrying something is going wrong :-( xx

:hugs: I'm sure all is well lolly, it's normal for symptoms to start tapering off/to start having good days.

I was freaking out yesterday because I felt extra sick and tired and kept having (gas) pains all day, which made me feel like maybe something was wrong because I had MORE symptoms than usual! :dohh:


----------



## Kiss08

I literally had ZERO symptoms from last Tuesday through last Sunday. Symptoms came back on Monday and I saw my little bean yesterday. All is great despite my symptoms disappearing (even my energy was better...) for nearly a week!


----------



## MrsMandy

Picksbaby said:


> Does anyone else love food at the moment? Like I really really love food. I'm always thinking about food! My food portions are huge now because I'm alway hungry! Feel like I'm going to end up a whale all I do is eat drink wee and sleep!

Urg total opposite! Feel sicky all the time and struggling to eat much at all!
Caught hubby smiling at me last night and when i asked what he said it was nice to see me eating! I think it was the first meal i've actually finished since i fell!! 
But now staring at the last half of my lunch and think its prob going in the bin! 

Got my scan moro morning!!
So excited to finally see my munchkin!
Other than 2 positive hpt i've had no confirmation medically that i'm actually pregnant and just have this fear at the back of my mind that my tests were a dodgy batch with false positives and all my symptoms are phycosymatic!! 

Anyone still yet to see their little ones?


----------



## Kiss08

MrsMandy said:


> Picksbaby said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else love food at the moment? Like I really really love food. I'm always thinking about food! My food portions are huge now because I'm alway hungry! Feel like I'm going to end up a whale all I do is eat drink wee and sleep!
> 
> Urg total opposite! Feel sicky all the time and struggling to eat much at all!
> Caught hubby smiling at me last night and when i asked what he said it was nice to see me eating! I think it was the first meal i've actually finished since i fell!!
> But now staring at the last half of my lunch and think its prob going in the bin!
> 
> Got my scan moro morning!!
> So excited to finally see my munchkin!
> Other than 2 positive hpt i've had no confirmation medically that i'm actually pregnant and just have this fear at the back of my mind that my tests were a dodgy batch with false positives and all my symptoms are phycosymatic!!
> 
> Anyone still yet to see their little ones?Click to expand...

Yay for scan tomorrow!! I just saw mine yesterday and it was so amazing. :)

I've had to skip some meals lately, too. :nope: Very different than my first pregnancy when I couldn't stop eating.


----------



## kategirl

I've seen my little one, but that was 4 weeks ago now. I've found the heartbeat (I think) on my doppler a couple times, but it will be so nice to see him again in a week and a half when I have my first trimester screening scan! We saw him so early, I kind of still doubt that all is okay.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww congrats on all the scans!! It's so great to see them looking like little babies rather than blobs :haha:

I still haven't heard from my consultant which is worrying me! When I was in labor with Leo they said they wanted to stitch me up at 11 weeks and they are cutting it pretty fine to say I haven't even had an appointment through!!. 

Going to get making a few phone calls today but unsure who to ring, midwife or hospital!?.


----------



## atx614

We are going to do gender scan at 16-17 weeks. 

I am eating like crazy too! Way more than with dd. and I feel terrible because it is not healthy eating. Anyone else eating junk? I can't help it, salad makes me sick!


----------



## MItoDC

We're hoping to find out the sex before Christmas too - but I'll only be around 18 weeks, so I'm hoping they'll go for it anyway! I'd love to have them write it on a piece of paper and put it in a sealed envelope that we could open as a present on Christmas morning! My birthday is right after Christmas too - so I'd love to know beforehand!


----------



## curiousowl

Picksbaby said:


> Is anyone finding out the gender of their little one earlier than 20weeks?x

I will but I'm finding out via blood test after my 12 week appointment.


----------



## Eline

I'm not eating very healthily either. Much more carbs and sugar then I would normally eat. On the other hand: I do eat less, so maybe that evens things out a bit?

My biggest problem is drinking. For soms reason water feels really heavy and makes feel like puking, so I'm constantly thirsty and I can't drink but very little sips. It's very uncomfortable. Does anyone have any tips on how to deal with this?


----------



## Kristin.K

Me too! I'm 9 weeks and 3 days today and have no symptoms! I figured the odds of me just being one of the 'lucky ones' can't be too good, so naturally I'm freaking out! I'm tired, but no where near how tired I was a few weeks ago. My boobs aren't sore, I don't have any MS... Ahhhh! My next ultra sound is on Nov 3rd where we will hopefully hear a healthy heartbeat!


----------



## Tibbymomma

Just had my second ultrasound at 10w4d and I am completely in love with my little jumping bean! He/she was doing flips and all sorts of movement during the ultrasound. So amazing <3 I didn't know I could fall in love with something so small until today :) Here's a fuzzy pic. The doctor took the photo when baby started to move, so it came out blurry, which is too bad because we saw the baby very clearly...little arms and legs, we saw it all! So awesome!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## kategirl

MItoDC said:


> We're hoping to find out the sex before Christmas too - but I'll only be around 18 weeks, so I'm hoping they'll go for it anyway! I'd love to have them write it on a piece of paper and put it in a sealed envelope that we could open as a present on Christmas morning! My birthday is right after Christmas too - so I'd love to know beforehand!

When is your birthday? Mine is Dec 28th!


----------



## MItoDC

kategirl said:


> MItoDC said:
> 
> 
> We're hoping to find out the sex before Christmas too - but I'll only be around 18 weeks, so I'm hoping they'll go for it anyway! I'd love to have them write it on a piece of paper and put it in a sealed envelope that we could open as a present on Christmas morning! My birthday is right after Christmas too - so I'd love to know beforehand!
> 
> When is your birthday? Mine is Dec 28th!Click to expand...

December 30! And I'll be 30 this year - so it's my golden birthday... which I'm pretending to be excited about instead of slightly sad to be leaving my 20s!


----------



## mrskcbrown

MItoDC said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MItoDC said:
> 
> 
> We're hoping to find out the sex before Christmas too - but I'll only be around 18 weeks, so I'm hoping they'll go for it anyway! I'd love to have them write it on a piece of paper and put it in a sealed envelope that we could open as a present on Christmas morning! My birthday is right after Christmas too - so I'd love to know beforehand!
> 
> When is your birthday? Mine is Dec 28th!Click to expand...
> 
> December 30! And I'll be 30 this year - so it's my golden birthday... which I'm pretending to be excited about instead of slightly sad to be leaving my 20s!Click to expand...

Mine is December 27 and Ill be 40:wacko:


----------



## Kiss08

Eline said:


> I'm not eating very healthily either. Much more carbs and sugar then I would normally eat. On the other hand: I do eat less, so maybe that evens things out a bit?
> 
> My biggest problem is drinking. For soms reason water feels really heavy and makes feel like puking, so I'm constantly thirsty and I can't drink but very little sips. It's very uncomfortable. Does anyone have any tips on how to deal with this?

Water makes me nauseous, too. :( Eating something first usually helps and taking small sips throughout the day.


----------



## atx614

I put lemon in my water or mix it with juice or Gatorade, the flavor makes it so much easier to drink!


----------



## kategirl

mrskcbrown said:


> MItoDC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MItoDC said:
> 
> 
> We're hoping to find out the sex before Christmas too - but I'll only be around 18 weeks, so I'm hoping they'll go for it anyway! I'd love to have them write it on a piece of paper and put it in a sealed envelope that we could open as a present on Christmas morning! My birthday is right after Christmas too - so I'd love to know beforehand!
> 
> When is your birthday? Mine is Dec 28th!Click to expand...
> 
> December 30! And I'll be 30 this year - so it's my golden birthday... which I'm pretending to be excited about instead of slightly sad to be leaving my 20s!Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is December 27 and Ill be 40:wacko:Click to expand...

Congrats to all of us!

MItoDC, I'll be 30 this year, too! But I'm looking forward to it. :)


----------



## kategirl

I've had a hard timne with water, too. I'll admit I've been having lemonade or pop (soda) more than I should.


----------



## Kiss08

I turned 30 in August! :)


----------



## MrsMandy

Eline said:


> I'm not eating very healthily either. Much more carbs and sugar then I would normally eat. On the other hand: I do eat less, so maybe that evens things out a bit?
> 
> My biggest problem is drinking. For soms reason water feels really heavy and makes feel like puking, so I'm constantly thirsty and I can't drink but very little sips. It's very uncomfortable. Does anyone have any tips on how to deal with this?

I am really struggling to drink too!! 

I've never enjoyed just water so I was drinking sugar free squash (cordial for our american mamas - I discussed squash in another thread and non UK ladies were very confused! :) ) but I'm struggling now to even drink that! 
I've never drunk enough and I'm now acutely aware that being pregnant means I need to have enough fluid but I just can't force myself I'm not really getting more than 2 -3 glasses all day and I've since switched to fruit juice now that squash is making me feel ill! I'm worried its not really good enough!
I have a bottle of sugar free still lemon and lime flavored water for my scan Moro if I'm OK with that then i'll try to have it more often.


----------



## Kristin.K

Maybe try crushing raspberries or adding cucumber to the water... Even a splash of flavored seltzer water! It makes it feel like a day time cocktail :) .


----------



## RubysMommy

Awesome scans ladies! 

I still feel sick mist of the day and the only appealing food to me is mac and cheese lol. It's the only thing I feel like I can eat without getting sick. I force myself to eat other food as well, but it just doesn't feel like anything else settles right. :( 

I'm trying to drink more water too. The only way I can do it is if it's ice cold. I also drink sparkling flavored water.


----------



## ImSoTired

Ruby's mac and cheese has been my go to meal also. When nothing else sounds good I eat mac n cheese. I've also been having a hard time with water. Particularly our tap water which I drink regularly. Lately I've been drinking some gatorade or juice and adding crystal light packets to my tap water. I'm still okay with bottled water for the most part. I am usually quite thirsty and the water just began to feel and taste blah. Other than that, waking to pee, and fatigue, my symptoms aren't very prevalent. It's got me kinda nervous but my next appt is 2 weeks from today. Hoping everything is great in there.


----------



## MrsMandy

Kristin.K said:


> Maybe try crushing raspberries or adding cucumber to the water... Even a splash of flavored seltzer water! It makes it feel like a day time cocktail :) .

I did try once putting lemon and lime into bottled water and putting it in the fridge ovee night but it tasted so revolting!!! I really can be a fussy mare!! :haha:
I think i'll prob switch to flavored bottle water i just resenr spending money on it when we have a free water cooler at work!! Hiwever i might try the raspberries or strawberries in water, they're a bit sweeter to start with an might get sone fruit in me - i have struggled with getting 1a day since i fell pregnat never mind 5!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi everyone! just thought I would give an update here. Been a SUPER crazy week trying to catch up from last week's activities haha. I had a 12 week scan today (it was an NT scan but was actually to check up on a subchorionic hemorrhage. The dr said the SCH is about half the size it was before but this dr would not listen to any of my concerns and even though I had spotting yesterday will not be scheduling me for another scan even though I told her I would be much more comfortable if we do.. but she just said it will absorb on its own (we don't know that for sure! this seriously stresses me out so bad that I cried half the way home!). My dr's office you don't always see the same dr, I have never seen this one before now but she was in and out in 2 minutes and brushes off ALL of my concerns.. I am SERIOUSLY considering calling and asking to speak to someone else because that was just a bunch of crap!

Anyway.. the rest of the scan went well! Baby's heart rate was 167 today, and he or she measured 4 days ahead. I asked the tech to take a guess and she said she didn't see anything between the legs so she's thinking it might be a girl :) 

I tried to look at the skull to take a guess at the skull theory (which was right for both of my other kids) but I can't really tell for sure! there is a white line right next to the head which at first made me think the face/forehead were more flat indicating boy but when I took a closer look, if you don't include that white bit - the skull looks much rounder - which would indicate girl.. Guess we'll have to wait another month to see!

Here is my 12 week scan (I cropped it because I don't really want my personal info out there, no offense lol) You're welcome to take a guess if you like, idk if I will post in the gender determination thread or not..

https://i62.tinypic.com/2h8cuvk.png

Baby wasn't too active, lifted its head a couple times and moved its arm to its face but thats about it.. I am a bit bummed to find out that I have an anterior placenta again :( (which isn't concerning but masks a lot of the movements, I had one in my last pregnancy and in my 3rd trimester I had to go in for monitoring sooo much because I couldn't feel the baby move much! but it ended up being so unnecessary) 

Guess I better get back to homework now but I hope everyone is having a great week so far! :)


----------



## atx614

Congrats on the scan sjd! I would guess girl too cause it looks like my dd did in her 12 week scan!

Any other 2nd time mommies feling more stretching with this one? My doc said it is normal and caused by the scar tissue, but man my sides ache!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

atx614 said:


> Congrats on the scan sjd! I would guess girl too cause it looks like my dd did in her 12 week scan!
> 
> Any other 2nd time mommies feling more stretching with this one? My doc said it is normal and caused by the scar tissue, but man my sides ache!!


yeah this one looks a bit different from both of my other kids (they were both WAY obvious, but this wasn't the best scan quality.. so who knows haha) lots of things are pointing toward girl :)

Definitely getting the stretching. This is my 3rd baby though so I knew it would happen.. also got horrible back pain =/ Not looking forward to the after labor pains lol I didn't have any noticeable ones after my son (first kid) but did have some major swelling in uncomfortable places haha. But with my daughter - holy cow! I wasn't expecting them and they were worse than the labor was! (though actual labor really isn't painful to me :shrug: guess the after pains just make up for it!


----------



## atx614

I didn't have any after labor pains with dd, but labor sucked lol. Probably gonna get the epidural this time and early! Last time I waited till it was too painful, then it was too late to get one.


----------



## Leikela

atx614 said:


> Any other 2nd time mommies feeling more stretching with this one? My doc said it is normal and caused by the scar tissue, but man my sides ache!!

Yes, I am feeling a lot more stretching for sure! I also feel bigger. I don't look it, but I feel the heaviness of my uterus more than before, if that makes any sense! LOL


----------



## atx614

Leikela said:


> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> Any other 2nd time mommies feeling more stretching with this one? My doc said it is normal and caused by the scar tissue, but man my sides ache!!
> 
> Yes, I am feeling a lot more stretching for sure! I also feel bigger. I don't look it, but I feel the heaviness of my uterus more than before, if that makes any sense! LOLClick to expand...

It makes total sense, lol. I have the same heavy feeling. I am definitely bigger this time around too. I know baby is still so slow, so it worries me that it aims all fat at the moment lol. :haha:


----------



## MrsMandy

Eep - I had my scan this morning!!!
All going well, baby is measuring at 12w4d (could you change my due date to 27 April please? Hope you guys dont mind if I stay with may munchkins though?) and has a good strong 163 heartbeat! So happy to see my little one happily bouncing around in there!! It wouldn't stop wriggling from back to belly and kicking out! Refused to face the sonographer but she managed to get the NS measurements and they seem fine! 

Baby is face down in this Pic with feet to the right - cutest little blob I've ever seen! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







_20141017_143319.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## atx614

Congrats mrsmandy!! That is a great pic! It is crazy how much they change from 8 to 12 weeks! It looks like a baby!!


----------



## MrsMandy

Thanks atx, we did see it really clearly kicking its legs and arms about but wouldn't stop rolling long enough for a clear Pic!! Got its daddy's genes - he never sits still for long!!!


----------



## Kiss08

I feel like all I do nowadays is complain about my morning sickness and fatigue. But man.. I sure do feel like crap everyday!!


----------



## captainj1

Hey Rachelle! I seem to have disappeared from the front page, are you including us April stragglers on there?!
I was previously 4th May but now am 30th April. I'm staying team yellow xx


----------



## Kazy

Hi ladies. For some of you on another thread this is repeat. I found out yesterday that we lost one of our twins. :cry: It's such an odd combination of feelings right now. But I know I need to pull myself out of my funk so I can be healthy for my little bean growing so well. My dr told me that anyone who loses one twin is at an increased risk of miscarrying the 2nd, but I am hopeful because I know life is in God's hands. She said that if I have a healthy baby at the next scan then all should be well. So I get to see the little one again on the 29th of this month. Which also happens to be my birthday. So hopefully it's good news. It's the only present I want!!

Baby was moving like crazy and had a steady HB of 154.
 



Attached Files:







maybaby2.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## atx614

Oh krazy, I am so sorry! :hugs: your lil bean is so cute and looks nice and cozy in there! I am sure they are here to stay!


----------



## whattoexpect

I'm so sorry for your loss Kazy :hugs:

So nice to see that your bubba is so big and strong. Best wishes


----------



## Kazy

Oh and my due date needs changed to May 8th. thanks


----------



## MItoDC

Kazy - I'm so sorry about your rainbow twin. What a great scan of your beautiful, bouncing babe though. Big hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Kiss08

Sorry for your loss Kazy. Your little bean looks beautiful in there. :hugs:


----------



## RubysMommy

So sorry Kazy! Praying your baby stays snuggled in tight. Hugs.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've had some devastating news today!!, I've been getting some pain in my cervix as well as a heavy pressure sensation. I've been calling my midwife for days and she hasn't gotten back to me, I've called several departments at the hospital all of which wanted to fob me off to different people. I insisted I be seen today and finally got to see a doctor at the hospital. 

They refused to scan me to check my cervical length, they have refused consultant care and worst of all the are refusing me a cervical stitch. He said the NHS has to prioritise care and until I've had 3 second trimester losses I'm not entitled to any extra care because I have no proof I have an incompetent cervix.

Now I'm searching high and low for a private ultrasound place that do cervical measurements and trying to find my own private consultant to pay for the stitch myself. I'm also looking for a medical lawyer in hope maybe they can talk some sense into them. 

But for right now it looks like I only have 6-8 weeks left with my baby before I give birth. Hopefully we can find come care we can afford. Me and my baby have been so let down by the NHS if I have to bury this baby I will be opening a court case with the NHS


----------



## curiousowl

Kazy, so sorry for your loss but that is a beautiful picture of your baby. I hope all continues to be well.


----------



## kategirl

xMissxZoiex, I'm so sorry, especially since they had told you that you needed one before! Personally, to me three second trimester losses seem like a lot before they'd do something that's relatively simple. I hope you can get the care you need and everything goes well this time.


----------



## Kazy

Oh xmiss I am so sorry for all you are going through. Where do you live? I hope you can find someone to pay privately. In the meantime hugs and prayers sent your way.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

One second tri loss is to many.

The doctors seem to brush under the carpet the fact you have to go through labor and delivery and push a baby out. The doctor I saw was awful, I was treated like a second class citizen like my baby's life was not important enough for a 5 minute scan and a 15 minute procedure.


----------



## mychelle4

Kazy & xMissxZoiex - I'm so sorry for what both of you are going through right now. I hope you can find someone to help soon Missx. It's a shame that so many medical professionals (those that don't specialize in prenatal care in particular) like to brush off a pregnant woman's worries as "over reacting."

I'm doing alright personally. I just hit 12 weeks so Yay for that. I have developed a stupid UTI though so I'm on antibiotics right now. Not happy about having to take them, but I trust my midwife wouldn't give me anything that would hurt me or the baby. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## atx614

Missz I am so sorry! That is bullshit if they do nothing. That is a simple procedure to save a life. Which dr told you that you needed the stitch? Can you get ahold of that one?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

atx614 said:


> Missz I am so sorry! That is bullshit if they do nothing. That is a simple procedure to save a life. Which dr told you that you needed the stitch? Can you get ahold of that one?

It was the consultant I had when I was in labor I was so out of it I can't remember but it should be on my medical notes. I don't think he even had my notes today I didn't see him with them once neither did my husband. I'm going to try calling another hospital tomorrow, I'll travel if I have too.


----------



## MrsMandy

Kazy and miss z, so sorry for everything you are both going through! The NHS can be really crap sometimes! I really hope things work out well for you both xx :hugs:


----------



## atx614

Could a regular obgyn just at a drs office perform the stitch? I can't believe he is treating your baby's live like it is nothing. Especially with a 2nd tri loss already. He wants 3 losses before he will act?!?! WTF!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It's different here in England, we don't have obgyns here everything is done through doctors referral. The stitch is done under spinal block or anesthetic and needs to be in a hospital theatre environment.


----------



## atx614

:( oh, well I think you are doing the right thing to travel. You will find a good dr at a hospital who is practicing medicine correctly and doing what I best for patients. I would sue too! Still cant believe that. So sorry you have to go through this. :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry for your loss Kazy, hopefully you have a fighter on your hands and s/he'll make it through for you.

Miss z: I know this is probably a long shot, but could you afford the private health care? Even if its just to get your stitch in, the NHS can't remove it. I expect they will sort you out in no time. My dad had cancer although the NHS wouldn't test for it, so he went private turns out he had a tumor in his neck and if they hadn't of found it when they did (it was in the early stages) he might not be cancer free for 5+ years.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yes, if it comes to it I will use all our savings if we have too, there won't be much left to buy the baby things but I'd rather have a baby with not a lot of stuff than no baby. I've already contacted a private specialist gynaecologist I'm waiting to hear back with a quote from his secretary, the intial consultation is £200 alone so can't imagine it's going to be cheap.

I'll remortgage the house if I have too. Nothing is more important to me than this baby!.

I'm trying to find a private ultrasound place that monitor cervical length but I've had no luck, I'm waiting for a few call back but I've rang every clinic in the East Midlands!!


----------



## Rachelle351

captainj1 said:


> Hey Rachelle! I seem to have disappeared from the front page, are you including us April stragglers on there?!
> I was previously 4th May but now am 30th April. I'm staying team yellow xx

Yes, I took you and anyone who is not due in May anymore off our May list. I just didn't want any confusion.


----------



## Rachelle351

xMissxZoiex said:


> Yes, if it comes to it I will use all our savings if we have too, there won't be much left to buy the baby things but I'd rather have a baby with not a lot of stuff than no baby. I've already contacted a private specialist gynaecologist I'm waiting to hear back with a quote from his secretary, the intial consultation is £200 alone so can't imagine it's going to be cheap.
> 
> I'll remortgage the house if I have too. Nothing is more important to me than this baby!.
> 
> I'm trying to find a private ultrasound place that monitor cervical length but I've had no luck, I'm waiting for a few call back but I've rang every clinic in the East Midlands!!

Okay, I'm a little lost as to what is happening. Do you mind explaining? this is only my 2nd baby, and I've never had any losses. 

Kazy, I am very sorry for you loss. 

List has been updated.


----------



## mummy2o

Rachelle351 said:


> captainj1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Rachelle! I seem to have disappeared from the front page, are you including us April stragglers on there?!
> I was previously 4th May but now am 30th April. I'm staying team yellow xx
> 
> Yes, I took you and anyone who is not due in May anymore off our May list. I just didn't want any confusion.Click to expand...

That seems a bit unfair, to all we know her baby might be born in May. My son was due March 26th and was born April 11th. A lot of our dates will be changing, especially until we all get our 12 week scans, so can't we have an end of April and Beginning of June list as these are ladies we've come to know and support believing everyone is having a May baby.


----------



## lolly25

Kazy I'm really sorry for your loss x

Miss Zoie, where I live there is another company like a private mw and consultant service paid for by the nhs there called one to one. I know there expanding I don't know if you could contact them and ask if there in your area or could help xx of not def would go to a different trust x 

https://www.onetoonemidwives.org/


----------



## SJDsMommy

Sorry to hear about the loss, that has got to be scary thinking about what may happen to the other little one. Hope all goes well!


----------



## THart

mummy2o said:


> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captainj1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Rachelle! I seem to have disappeared from the front page, are you including us April stragglers on there?!
> I was previously 4th May but now am 30th April. I'm staying team yellow xx
> 
> Yes, I took you and anyone who is not due in May anymore off our May list. I just didn't want any confusion.Click to expand...
> 
> That seems a bit unfair, to all we know her baby might be born in May. My son was due March 26th and was born April 11th. A lot of our dates will be changing, especially until we all get our 12 week scans, so can't we have an end of April and Beginning of June list as these are ladies we've come to know and support believing everyone is having a May baby.Click to expand...

I have to agree with this. Due dates are estimates. That how we all started in this thread. A scan moves someone a few days and they suddenly get kicked out? That's not right in my book.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Rachelle351 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Yes, if it comes to it I will use all our savings if we have too, there won't be much left to buy the baby things but I'd rather have a baby with not a lot of stuff than no baby. I've already contacted a private specialist gynaecologist I'm waiting to hear back with a quote from his secretary, the intial consultation is £200 alone so can't imagine it's going to be cheap.
> 
> I'll remortgage the house if I have too. Nothing is more important to me than this baby!.
> 
> I'm trying to find a private ultrasound place that monitor cervical length but I've had no luck, I'm waiting for a few call back but I've rang every clinic in the East Midlands!!
> 
> Okay, I'm a little lost as to what is happening. Do you mind explaining? this is only my 2nd baby, and I've never had any losses.
> 
> Kazy, I am very sorry for you loss.
> 
> List has been updated.Click to expand...

Sorry maybe I didn't explain my past, I have an incompetent cervix meaning I cannot carry outside of the second trimester but a simple cervical stitch (a cerclage) will save my baby. The procedure has a small rick of causing a miscarriage but the statistics for a full term normal pregnancy is high.

My cervix dilates painlessly and I only find that I'm in labor after I'm already 6 cms. And it happens early.



lolly25 said:


> Kazy I'm really sorry for your loss x
> 
> Miss Zoie, where I live there is another company like a private mw and consultant service paid for by the nhs there called one to one. I know there expanding I don't know if you could contact them and ask if there in your area or could help xx of not def would go to a different trust x
> 
> https://www.onetoonemidwives.org/

Thank you for this I'll be looking into this, I'll let you know how I get on! Thanks again :).


I have booked a private scan for tomorrow, I've had to tell a porky but if I change my dates by a week or so I can have the same scan for £39 or if I but my dates in it comes out at £99 so I've changed lmp. I need to save every penny in case we are paying for private treatment.

I'm just going to tell them my LMP was 26th July and my EDD is the 2nd. It's only 10 days out :haha:


----------



## Rachelle351

mummy2o said:


> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captainj1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Rachelle! I seem to have disappeared from the front page, are you including us April stragglers on there?!
> I was previously 4th May but now am 30th April. I'm staying team yellow xx
> 
> Yes, I took you and anyone who is not due in May anymore off our May list. I just didn't want any confusion.Click to expand...
> 
> That seems a bit unfair, to all we know her baby might be born in May. My son was due March 26th and was born April 11th. A lot of our dates will be changing, especially until we all get our 12 week scans, so can't we have an end of April and Beginning of June list as these are ladies we've come to know and support believing everyone is having a May baby.Click to expand...

Its not suppose to be unfair. I'm simply reducing the confusion for myself. I'm also not saying they can't come here to chat. They are more than welcome to stay and chat, but they aren't due in May anymore, so they aren't on the May list. If I had come back and been due in April, I would step down and hand the reins over to someone who was.


----------



## Rachelle351

THart said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captainj1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Rachelle! I seem to have disappeared from the front page, are you including us April stragglers on there?!
> I was previously 4th May but now am 30th April. I'm staying team yellow xx
> 
> Yes, I took you and anyone who is not due in May anymore off our May list. I just didn't want any confusion.Click to expand...
> 
> That seems a bit unfair, to all we know her baby might be born in May. My son was due March 26th and was born April 11th. A lot of our dates will be changing, especially until we all get our 12 week scans, so can't we have an end of April and Beginning of June list as these are ladies we've come to know and support believing everyone is having a May baby.Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with this. Due dates are estimates. That how we all started in this thread. A scan moves someone a few days and they suddenly get kicked out? That's not right in my book.Click to expand...

I'm not "kicking" anyone out. They aren't included on the May list anymore. I'm reducing the confusion for myself.


----------



## atx614

Rachelle351 said:


> THart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captainj1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Rachelle! I seem to have disappeared from the front page, are you including us April stragglers on there?!
> I was previously 4th May but now am 30th April. I'm staying team yellow xx
> 
> Yes, I took you and anyone who is not due in May anymore off our May list. I just didn't want any confusion.Click to expand...
> 
> That seems a bit unfair, to all we know her baby might be born in May. My son was due March 26th and was born April 11th. A lot of our dates will be changing, especially until we all get our 12 week scans, so can't we have an end of April and Beginning of June list as these are ladies we've come to know and support believing everyone is having a May baby.Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with this. Due dates are estimates. That how we all started in this thread. A scan moves someone a few days and they suddenly get kicked out? That's not right in my book.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not "kicking" anyone out. They aren't included on the May list anymore. I'm reducing the confusion for myself.Click to expand...

I personally feel bad for rachelle for having to change everyone's dates multiple times and am thankful for her keeping up with it all. I know I couldn't handle it especially itch pregnancy brain, lol. :haha:

Maybe we should all just keep to our original may use dates based in our lmp. I know that with dd the endure date changed by a few days with each scan and there is no sense having her change it after every scan. As someone said earlier it's more of a due month. Who knows when lil beans will actually come. With dd I was due in oct, but she is a sept baby!

I am just happy we are all here and able to support each other! I would be so sad without you ladies!


----------



## atx614

Sorry for all the typos in the previos post...on my phone, lol.


----------



## mummy2o

Rachelle351 said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captainj1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Rachelle! I seem to have disappeared from the front page, are you including us April stragglers on there?!
> I was previously 4th May but now am 30th April. I'm staying team yellow xx
> 
> Yes, I took you and anyone who is not due in May anymore off our May list. I just didn't want any confusion.Click to expand...
> 
> That seems a bit unfair, to all we know her baby might be born in May. My son was due March 26th and was born April 11th. A lot of our dates will be changing, especially until we all get our 12 week scans, so can't we have an end of April and Beginning of June list as these are ladies we've come to know and support believing everyone is having a May baby.Click to expand...
> 
> Its not suppose to be unfair. I'm simply reducing the confusion for myself. I'm also not saying they can't come here to chat. They are more than welcome to stay and chat, but they aren't due in May anymore, so they aren't on the May list. If I had come back and been due in April, I would step down and hand the reins over to someone who was.Click to expand...

Well she felt like she has. She's now joined the April bunnies and I wish her all the luck in there. I don't see me staying around in here which is a shame as I had a great time in March Monkey's 2014 so thought I'd have a similar experience this time. I am really unsure how it will cause confusion though so if you could please explain how then I would understand it from your point of view.


----------



## Rachelle351

mummy2o said:


> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captainj1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Rachelle! I seem to have disappeared from the front page, are you including us April stragglers on there?!
> I was previously 4th May but now am 30th April. I'm staying team yellow xx
> 
> Yes, I took you and anyone who is not due in May anymore off our May list. I just didn't want any confusion.Click to expand...
> 
> That seems a bit unfair, to all we know her baby might be born in May. My son was due March 26th and was born April 11th. A lot of our dates will be changing, especially until we all get our 12 week scans, so can't we have an end of April and Beginning of June list as these are ladies we've come to know and support believing everyone is having a May baby.Click to expand...
> 
> Its not suppose to be unfair. I'm simply reducing the confusion for myself. I'm also not saying they can't come here to chat. They are more than welcome to stay and chat, but they aren't due in May anymore, so they aren't on the May list. If I had come back and been due in April, I would step down and hand the reins over to someone who was.Click to expand...
> 
> Well she felt like she has. She's now joined the April bunnies and I wish her all the luck in there. I don't see me staying around in here which is a shame as I had a great time in March Monkey's 2014 so thought I'd have a similar experience this time. I am really unsure how it will cause confusion though so if you could please explain how then I would understand it from your point of view.Click to expand...

She has what? If she choose to go to April's thread, thats fine. I'm sad to see her go, but I wasn't kicking her out. 

I made a thread for May babies. It gets confusing for my pregnant brain to be in charge of April, May and June mommies. I'm making it very simple for myself by doing only MAY. Like I explained, if my date had changed to April, I would have given up my spot to someone who was due in May. I have a lot of nausea, and am feeling like crap about 85% of the time. 

April's mommies are NOT being kicked out. They are just not on the list anymore. They are MORE than welcome to stay and chat. 

If you too feel like leaving because I'm simplifying it for myself, then I cannot stop you. It was a personal choice, and its hard enough keeping up with peoples changing dates on top of having to read every single comment, looking for changed dates. Just please try to understand, I'm battling very severe nausea and I'm trying my best to keep up with this page. 

That's all I can say I suppose. If you don't deem my reason good enough, and you still feel the need to leave, then I wish you all the luck. I'm NOT making anyone leave tho. Everyone is welcome to stay. 

That's all I have to say about the subject.


----------



## Rachelle351

One more thing, it was never my intention to hurt anyone's feelings. For that I am sorry. I was only trying to make it easier for myself. If I hurt anyone's feelings, I am sorry. I am not intentionally trying to exclude anyone or be mean to anyone. I'm honestly not kicking out anyone or asking anyone to leave. I don't want anyone to. 

Again, sorry for hurting anyone's feelings.


----------



## MrsMandy

Rachelle351 said:


> One more thing, it was never my intention to hurt anyone's feelings. For that I am sorry. I was only trying to make it easier for myself. If I hurt anyone's feelings, I am sorry. I am not intentionally trying to exclude anyone or be mean to anyone. I'm honestly not kicking out anyone or asking anyone to leave. I don't want anyone to.
> 
> Again, sorry for hurting anyone's feelings.

Hey hon, my date changed to April, and whilst it was nice having my name on a list, I understand your reasons so no worries! (I have a ticker so not really worried bout the list! :) ) 
You seem like your having a tough time so try and make some time for yourself and chill a little bit! Have a bubble bath and read a book or hide away in your bedroom tell hubby to take your daughter and have a restoritive nap!! :)

Feel better soon, and I for one will be will be sticking around, me and squig wiggle are quite happy over here in May!!! &#128513;


----------



## THart

Well then I'm gone too. I don't approve in the slightest and it feels really unwelcoming to me now.


----------



## captainj1

Oh no ladies! I really didn't want to cause a hoo hah. It's really not a problem at all. I plan to keep an eye on both threads, and anyway I'm not really a prolific poster, I just like to see how everyone is doing, and ask for advice every now and again. I can get that from both groups! 

Everyone is hormone fuelled. I suggest we all just put things in perspective and share the love. We are all doing our best here. 
Xxx


----------



## Kazy

I think we should all take a deep breath and just support each other. Pregnancy comes with all sorts of difficult things. That's what this group is for. To support each other through that. So let's do that.


----------



## atx614

How is everyone feeling today? I am excited not to be a prune anymore, lol. Lime seems much better.

When is everyone telling the world on fb or whatever you use? We did 16 weeks with dd, but I think we are going to do it after our 12 week scan. It makes me nervous though!!


----------



## Kiss08

On my September sweetpeas 2013 page, anyone who had an original due date in September stayed and would have their due date changed to the end of August or beginning of October. I don't see the difference in changing a due date from May 7 to may 2 vs may 2 to April 30. And if it's too confusing, just leave old due dates. Better to be listed incorrectly than not listed overall, in my opinion. Since no one can edit the first post other than the OP, I get that that's a lot of responsibility. For my Sweetpeas page, the OP would keep up with updates when she noticed them and asked people to PM her if it were important to them for something to be changed. Generally though she just didn't update except I'm batches when a bunch of people PM'd her. 

Given how due dates work, a good chunk of our babies will be born in April and June so I vote everyone in included. By removing people, you aren't FORCING anyone out but it is making them less welcome. Just my two cents!

AFM, this pregnancy is so different than my first! I didn't have any symptoms first time but this one is relentless. I am nauseous basically all day every day. It's rough!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

atx614 said:


> How is everyone feeling today? I am excited not to be a prune anymore, lol. Lime seems much better.
> 
> When is everyone telling the world on fb or whatever you use? We did 16 weeks with dd, but I think we are going to do it after our 12 week scan. It makes me nervous though!!

For me 24 weeks DH will tell his family at Christmas I'll be 20 something weeks because he only sees them once a year, for my family and the rest of the world can wait until then. I do have special circumstances though I think if to was a low risk pregnancy we'd probably do 12 weeks too.


----------



## Kiss08

We're telling fb on thanksgiving so I'll be 15 weeks. :)

We haven't told any family yet though as we haven't seen my parent since the day I found out and that was way too early to tell them!!


----------



## RubysMommy

We told both our families and people we have seen in person after our scan at 8.5 weeks. Dd's bday is nov 8, so I don't think we will announce anything on fb until after that. People will probably notice my belly in pics from her bday, so I'll just get the announcement pic taken with dd's 1 year pics. 

I was really annoyed with fb people commenting on every status I made at the end of my pregnancy (even ones unrelated to the pregnancy) with 'advice' on how to go into labor. The 7 days I was over due were the worst lol, but ppl started annoying me from the month before dd was born. That being said, I don't ever want to announce it on fb. Lol I joke that I'm going to put my fb on hold for the last month this time.... It may not be a joke tho :)


----------



## atx614

I was thinking on waiting till thanksgiving too because we will find gender out that week too and I think it would've cool to tell both at once. Buuuuuttt, I am already way bigger this time around and I can't see making it until thanksgiving without having to tell people.


----------



## Kiss08

I'm telling people sooner. Just not Facebook. :)


----------



## Kiss08

I'm so excited to start showing. I love the second tri bump!


----------



## Rachelle351

THart said:


> Well then I'm gone too. I don't approve in the slightest and it feels really unwelcoming to me now.

I've already explained why I did it. It doesn't seem like anything I could have said would have been a good enough "reason" for you. Neither was my apology. Wish you wouldn't go, but I wish you luck.


----------



## Rachelle351

If one of you feels so strongly about it. Someone from the first page can take over the list and I'll leave all together. Does that work? Doesn't seem like anything I'm doing is working and this seems best. Please pm me if you'd like to take over. I won't be back.


----------



## Kazy

I am feeling pretty good. I have already told friends and family. I'm not sure I'll ever do facebook. But maybe at gender scan. And we've decided to not pay for the 16 week early gender scan so we won't know that until December.


----------



## RubysMommy

Kiss08 said:


> I'm so excited to start showing. I love the second tri bump!

Me too! I loved my bump the whole time even when I was the size of a whale. Lol. Luckily I was all belly and lost all my weight plus 5 pounds within 2 weeks. I hope that happens this time too! :)


----------



## kategirl

I've been feeling good enough, but very tired!


----------



## Rachelle351

Kiss08 is taking over. Good luck ladies, I hope you all have great healthy pregnancys.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Rachelle351 said:


> Kiss08 is taking over. Good luck ladies, I hope you all have great healthy pregnancys.

Im sad to see you go! What happened:cry::nope:? Wishing you the best!:hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

atx614 said:


> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THart said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachelle351 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> captainj1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Rachelle! I seem to have disappeared from the front page, are you including us April stragglers on there?!
> I was previously 4th May but now am 30th April. I'm staying team yellow xx
> 
> Yes, I took you and anyone who is not due in May anymore off our May list. I just didn't want any confusion.Click to expand...
> 
> That seems a bit unfair, to all we know her baby might be born in May. My son was due March 26th and was born April 11th. A lot of our dates will be changing, especially until we all get our 12 week scans, so can't we have an end of April and Beginning of June list as these are ladies we've come to know and support believing everyone is having a May baby.Click to expand...
> 
> I have to agree with this. Due dates are estimates. That how we all started in this thread. A scan moves someone a few days and they suddenly get kicked out? That's not right in my book.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not "kicking" anyone out. They aren't included on the May list anymore. I'm reducing the confusion for myself.Click to expand...
> 
> I personally feel bad for rachelle for having to change everyone's dates multiple times and am thankful for her keeping up with it all. I know I couldn't handle it especially itch pregnancy brain, lol. :haha:
> 
> Maybe we should all just keep to our original may use dates based in our lmp. I know that with dd the endure date changed by a few days with each scan and there is no sense having her change it after every scan. As someone said earlier it's more of a due month. Who knows when lil beans will actually come. With dd I was due in oct, but she is a sept baby!
> 
> I am just happy we are all here and able to support each other! I would be so sad without you ladies!Click to expand...

I agree with keeping original dates. My DR gave me a different date but I just kept what I originally started with because its only a few days different and its only an estimate. Rachelle please come back. We appreciate you:hugs:


----------



## atx614

RubysMommy said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited to start showing. I love the second tri bump!
> 
> Me too! I loved my bump the whole time even when I was the size of a whale. Lol. Luckily I was all belly and lost all my weight plus 5 pounds within 2 weeks. I hope that happens this time too! :)Click to expand...

Meeee too! Right now it looks like I just ate too much taco bell :haha: but I am wearing baggie clothes. In a few weeks I will bust out the maternity clothes. I can't wait for the second tri bump! 

This time I will be big through the winter so I will need to buy some winter maternity wear. With dd I was big mostly in the summer.


----------



## VGirl

I got today a Snoogle body pillow because my sides were so sore (I avoid sleeping on my back). Will report here how I like it :) 
So far we told only husband's siblings. I'm dreading telling my parents and sister because they will be "why did you not tell us earlier?" I might tell them on Christmas. No bad feelings allowed then :)


----------



## Kazy

atx614- I just read your last post and am now craving Taco Bell. Lol


----------



## atx614

Kazy said:


> atx614- I just read your last post and am now craving Taco Bell. Lol

Haha! Sadly, that's what I had for dinner. I have been eating like crap cause I just can't bring myself to make dinner. I feel bad cause I need to eat healthier for sure, and I did with dd. with her I didn't feel sick thinking about salad, cooking chicken, etc...

I think it's time I bust out the good ole crockpot! That is about the only way I can make dinner.


----------



## CazM 2011

OMG!! Taco Bell!! They don't even have that in this country and I need some!! Havnt had any in 8 years but sounds so good!! Xx


----------



## Eline

I had some burger king yesterday. I really hope I feel a bit better in two weeks so my healthy habits can kick in again.

We're having a harmony test done, so normally we'll know the gender by 13 weeks. We plan on telling our family the gender, but we'll keep the name to ourselves till after the baby's born. 

Sorry to see so many ladies go. I can't help but suspect pregnancy hormones playing a part in all this. As far as I'm concerned, everyone is welcome.


----------



## Kiss08

I'm going to have to get some Burger King today as I forgot my lunch on my kitchen counter - pregnancy brain!!


----------



## RubysMommy

I had taco johns for dinner last night, lol. I love the potato oles! I'm hoping the food aversions go away and my healthier diet is easier to maintain once this dang first trimester is over. My ms was done by 13 weeks with dd so I'm hoping I only have a week and a half left this time!


----------



## atx614

Kiss08 said:


> I'm going to have to get some Burger King today as I forgot my lunch on my kitchen counter - pregnancy brain!!

I have been so forgetful this time aroun too. Much more so than with dd. I think it is the combination of mommy brain and pregnancy brain, haha. Poor dd is sick and hasn't been sleeping well. I feel like I will crash out soon and just give in to sleep. :sleep:


----------



## Kristin.K

Does anyone have a 12 week scan coming up? I'm 10 weeks today! Super excited but don't have any major pregnancy symptoms! My 12 weeks scan is on Nov 3rd and I cannot wait.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kristin.K said:


> Does anyone have a 12 week scan coming up? I'm 10 weeks today! Super excited but don't have any major pregnancy symptoms! My 12 weeks scan is on Nov 3rd and I cannot wait.

Im not sure if I get a scan but I have my 12 week appt on Weds. Im excited for that.


----------



## DebbieF

No 12 week scan or appointment here. I don't go back until Nov 12th. I wonder why my practice doesn't do the 12 week scan. I must ask at my next appointment.


----------



## Kiss08

DebbieF said:


> No 12 week scan or appointment here. I don't go back until Nov 12th. I wonder why my practice doesn't do the 12 week scan. I must ask at my next appointment.

Did you have an early scan? My doctor does a first tri scan at your first visit and not another until 20 weeks unless I requested downs testing.


----------



## lolly25

I've got my 12week scan on 30th Oct ( will be a few days shy of 12weeks) can't wait, so made up I got my Doppler it's helping so much xx


----------



## sigh

I just had my 12 week scan at 11+4, but baby is measuring 12+1. Not sure if they will change my due date again. Here's bubs!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MrsMandy

Ah sigh, what a lovely picture! Xx


----------



## Kiss08

I don't know who was removed or who's dates need changed so let me know if the info in the first post is incorrect and you'd like me to change it for you!

Also.. any other team yellow people out there??? I can make that change, too. :)


----------



## sigh

I wish I had the patience to be team yellow! I am too anxious and need to prepare in advance lol. If this one is a boy, we are going to do team yellow for the next one (DH wants 3)


----------



## MItoDC

I always thought we'd be team yellow - but I wasn't feeling very strongly either way, so DH cast his vote to find out! And now I'm stupid excited! We're hoping to find out right before Christmas and have them write it on a note and put it in an envelope for us to open on Christmas morning! :xmas6:

Also - I've never been a big drinker. I'd have a glass of wine maybe once every other week - and mostly when I was hanging with girlfriends... but now that I can't have any, I really want some! Lol! :wine:


----------



## DebbieF

Kiss08 said:


> DebbieF said:
> 
> 
> No 12 week scan or appointment here. I don't go back until Nov 12th. I wonder why my practice doesn't do the 12 week scan. I must ask at my next appointment.
> 
> Did you have an early scan? My doctor does a first tri scan at your first visit and not another until 20 weeks unless I requested downs testing.Click to expand...


I did have a scan at 8 weeks. Is Downs testing something you have to ask for or do your doctors ask you if it is something you want? It was never brought up to me during my first pregnancy or this one.


----------



## atx614

Great pic sigh!

My twelve week scan is Friday! Can't wait!!


----------



## Kiss08

DebbieF said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DebbieF said:
> 
> 
> No 12 week scan or appointment here. I don't go back until Nov 12th. I wonder why my practice doesn't do the 12 week scan. I must ask at my next appointment.
> 
> Did you have an early scan? My doctor does a first tri scan at your first visit and not another until 20 weeks unless I requested downs testing.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did have a scan at 8 weeks. Is Downs testing something you have to ask for or do your doctors ask you if it is something you want? It was never brought up to me during my first pregnancy or this one.Click to expand...

Nuchal translucency screening test or NT scan is what the Downs testing is. My OB with my first pregnancy didn't offer it to me and my OB with this pregnancy asked me if I wanted it so I think it depends on your care provider.


----------



## sigh

MItoDC - I am the SAME way. I keep putting juice in a wine glass to make myself feel better. It isn't working. LOL

I want to drink wine, eat sushi and unpasteurized soft cheeses! lol


----------



## Leikela

My 12 week scan is scheduled for November 17th! I am excited. I think if you're over 35, they do the Nuchal scan automatically, at least in the US. If you aren't 35, then I think it is done at the Dr.'s discretion.


----------



## Kiss08

Red wine was my biggest craving in my last pregnancy. AHH that was frustrating.


----------



## kategirl

I'm doing an NT scan. I have read that it's become more common in the last couple years, so that might account for people not being offered it in previous pregnancies. I wasn't offered it last time, but I was this time (and I'm still 29, so it wasn't due to the bump over 35).

If you don't want the NT test (scan and blood draw) then my insurance only covers one "dating" scan early on and then the one at 20 weeks unless there are other problems (and an SCH is not a "problem").


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've still not had my appointment letter through for my 12 week scan, hopefully I'll get it in the next week. I have had a private scan and seen my beautiful Jelly baby!! Measuring a little behind but keeping my due date the same for now until I've had my NHS scan. :)

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/20141019_154645.jpg

I'm so in love with our jelly baby and this picture!, it was amazing to see him or her give us the cutest little wave <3


----------



## Kazy

xMissxZoiex said:


> I've still not had my appointment letter through for my 12 week scan, hopefully I'll get it in the next week. I have had a private scan and seen my beautiful Jelly baby!! Measuring a little behind but keeping my due date the same for now until I've had my NHS scan. :)
> 
> https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/20141019_154645.jpg
> 
> I'm so in love with our jelly baby and this picture!, it was amazing to see him or her give us the cutest little wave <3

awww so precious. There is nothing quite like seeing them moving around in there. Great pic!


----------



## Kazy

Kiss08 said:


> I don't know who was removed or who's dates need changed so let me know if the info in the first post is incorrect and you'd like me to change it for you!
> 
> Also.. any other team yellow people out there??? I can make that change, too. :)

Thank you for taking this over. :flower: 

I wish in some ways we could be team yellow but I know I can't do it. lol


----------



## chicky160

Beautiful scan pics! :happydance:

I had the results of my nt scan/blood screening today and our risk is 1in 5919! So we are very happy. Not that it would make any difference to us but it's a relief to have another tick in a need not worry box :thumbup:


----------



## cdncouple09

Hey Ladies! I have my dating scan tomorrow morning! I am quite excited but also a little nervous. Its so strange because I've only been to one appointment and all they did was a pee test to confirm my pregnancy. I feel like its not actually real yet so I am looking forward to seeing that heartbeat tomorrow!


----------



## RubysMommy

I will be 12 weeks on Thursday and have my 12 week appointment on Monday! It can't come quick enough lol. We won't have another scan until 18-20 weeks. We are team yellow, but I may want to find out this time. I'm not 100% sold either way at this point.


----------



## samzi

I found the heartbeat this morning :happydance:


----------



## MrsMandy

Gorgeous Pic Zoe! &#128512;

I thought at now 13 weeks I'd be passed the nauseousness - it would appear not yet!! But I do at least have an appetite back though I'm constantly now either feeling sick or hungry!! :( but its all for a healthy squig wiggle so I dont mind too much!

My sister who lives 7 hr drive away so wont see me much during my pregnancy, sent me a picture of someone charting their bump each week and asked me to do something similar for her and mum so I said I'd love to! Anyone else doing a bump progression picture-thing?


----------



## chicky160

I did in my last pregnancy from about 5 weeks :haha: I'm about 2 stone heavier now thou so won't bother till I get a bump :haha: at the moment I just look fat :dohh:


----------



## Picksbaby

10weeks 3days and morning sickness feels like it's getting worse!! Urghhh was actually gagging this morning head down the looo beautiful! My poor daughter didn't get any attention this morning before school it was kind of a fend for yourself morning..

Me and my partner can't agree on pushchairs he's been looking online at some where as I have my heart set on one maybe two at a push but it's £829.... My excuse is we don't have to buy any car seats till baby is four and I've kept my daughters stroller. So that's saved us a good £300 them maxi cosi car seats aren't cheap and then I've got a britax eclipse which was £90 and still are and then the stroller silver cross pop I think. 

Also my partner won't let me find out what baby is he wants a surprise :(


----------



## Kiss08

I did weekly bump shots first preg. I'm doing monthly ones this time.


----------



## kategirl

I took bump shots now and then with my first, will probably continue this time. My only mistake with my first is that I didn't get a picture for the last two weeks after 39 weeks. I really should have gotten one at 41 weeks....

I weighed myself for the first time in a couple weeks, and I've gained 5 lbs (after not gaining any up until then). Opps! I feel like I haven't really been eating any extra, but I guess my body must be holding onto more.


----------



## ImSoTired

Will not be team yellow as I just need to know, lol. 

Next appt is 9 days away and i am just so nervous and impatient! I feel so normal that I'm not sure I believe there is a baby in there! Sure, I get a touch of pain here, and a touch of nausea there, but I just don't feel like I'm pregnant. I can't wait to hear that heartbeat again.

Bump pics...? Not until I start showing. Right now I just look fat.


----------



## Kiss08

Updated the first post with some info on how to join the Facebook group if you're interested! :)


----------



## DebbieF

To the breastfeeding mama's, how are things going so far? How is your supply doing? I'm hoping mine holds on just a month and a half yet, just until dd reaches 1.


----------



## Kiss08

DebbieF said:


> To the breastfeeding mama's, how are things going so far? How is your supply doing? I'm hoping mine holds on just a month and a half yet, just until dd reaches 1.

My supply took a huge hit the week before I found out I was pregnant (which is normal for me the week before my first period so I thought for sure it was my period, not a BFP, that was coming!!!). It has remained at this low level ever since. I'm pretty sure she's mostly dry nursing at this point. There's usually a few swallows at the beginning but mainly I think she just comfort sucks. :( I decided to start her on cow's milk since I didn't feel like she was getting enough milk from me. She's 13 months.


----------



## RubysMommy

I did weekly chalkboard updates with dd. With this one I got my 4 week pic and none since lol. Hopefully I'll start doing them more regularly at 12 weeks, which is Thursday! 

So far I haven't noticed a difference in my milk supply. Dd still nurses a lot through out the day and especially at night. My problem has been super painful nipples after 10 to 15 mins of nursing her. I'm hoping to continue nursing until she is ready to be done. We will see how that goes.


----------



## Kiss08

I think around 20 weeks is the common time to notice a decrease in milk supply... 

I'm just one of the "lucky" ones that lost it early, I guess... :-/


----------



## atx614

Me too kiss :( my dd is done bf now because I dried up by 6 weeks. And to top it off she hates cows milk. I have to blend a banana with the milk to make it sweet like breast milk, thenc she will drink some, but still not a lot. Anyone else have kiddos that wouldn't drink milk? Any suggestions??

Rubysmom, I haven't done any pics yet this time either. Failing in that department. Lol. I need to get on it!!


----------



## Kiss08

atx614 said:


> Me too kiss :( my dd is done bf now because I dried up by 6 weeks. And to top it off she hates cows milk. I have to blend a banana with the milk to make it sweet like breast milk, thenc she will drink some, but still not a lot. Anyone else have kiddos that wouldn't drink milk? Any suggestions??
> 
> Rubysmom, I haven't done any pics yet this time either. Failing in that department. Lol. I need to get on it!!

Have you tried warming up the cows milk (like how breastmilk is warm)? I've heard that can help sometimes.

My DD acted like I was poisoning her the first few times I gave her cows milk... lol.. She loves it now though!


----------



## kategirl

atx - do you have any frozen breastmilk that you've pumped in the past? I'm not sure if you ever pump or not. I know a lot of people have luck mixing breastmilk with cows milk and increasing the amount of cows milk as they get used to it.

My DD didn't have a problem drinking cows milk, but wasn't a huge fan of it for a while. Now she's started actually using a word to specifically ask for it if I give her water and she's in the mood for milk, lol!

(I work full time and my husband stays home so I pumped lots at work until DD turned 12 months, and since DD started refusing frozen breastmilk around the same time she refused to nurse anymore at 15 months, we still have some frozen I need to discard. Eesh.)


----------



## atx614

Thanks ladies! I do have a bit of frozen left, so,I will try mixing it. I haven't tried warming it either so,will try that too! Hopefully she will take to it because she is already on the small side for her age!

I have my 12 week scan on Friday. So nervous as I don't feel pregnant and have been in more pain this time than with dd. but soooo excited to see little one and hear the hb. I still can't find it on the stupid Doppler!!

Anyone else have scans this week?


----------



## cdncouple09

Just had my scan this morning at 10w4d. We have one healthy little peanut measuring right on time. They aren't really allowed to show us anything but she did at the end for us but to be honest I just don't see what they see! haha! She says its a baby I saw a blob with a flicker for the heartbeat!


----------



## Leikela

Wonderful scans! :)

I am struggling with this morning sickness. It is impacting cooking for my family, keeping the house clean, etc. When I don't feel well, I have no energy to do anything. I pop Preggo Pops and that helps sometimes but ugh, I wish this would pass already. I wish I was one of those ladies who loved being pregnant but unfortunately I just don't. Oh well. It will get better!


----------



## chicky160

I absolutely loved being pregnant last time, no kidding every minute of it was sheer bliss, this time ugh, I have had a couple of "I must be mad" moments :haha: I feel crap 24-7! Mind you I had the crappest labour and delivery last time too so maybe it's a good thing and our labours will be fab because our pregnancies are rubbish! :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I was the same I LOVED every second of my last pregnancy but this time OMG all I want to do is lay down and try not to throw up!!. My house looks like a bomb has hit it but I just have no energy to tidy up!! So much laundry to do too urgh!


----------



## Kazy

I hear ya on the laundry. Oh my. Piles and piled


----------



## ZooMa

DebbieF said:


> To the breastfeeding mama's, how are things going so far? How is your supply doing? I'm hoping mine holds on just a month and a half yet, just until dd reaches 1.

Baby Girl is 14 months. I think she's just dry nursing now - I don't hear any swallows. She wasn't getting much before I got pregnant, anyway, since she was just nursing twice a day. Now she'll go for it if I offer, but only latch for 10-15 seconds and then start playing (her latest favorite is sticking her fingers in my ears).

I'm sad that nursing is coming to a close with this one, but looking forward to the next one (though not the leaking, boulder boobs and the needing to pump all the time!). 

Baby Girl has refused cow's milk when we've offered before, so I gave up trying. She loves plain, full-fat yogurt so I offer that 4-5 times per day. Maybe I'll try the frozen BM mixed with milk again, now that she's not getting anything by boob.


----------



## RubysMommy

I was expecting dd to hate cows milk, even though she loves Greek yogurt and anything with dairy. I tried giving her a small amount last night at grandmas and she chugged it like nobody's business lol. So I guess it's time to start offering it more often :) I'm so thankful she likes it! She has been loving any and all foods from really early on. I wonder if that had something to do with it?


----------



## Kazy

Xmiss and chicky I'm guessing you are having girls. :) my first to pregnancies were a dream (both boys) and my first trimester with my DD was horrible. But the rest of the pregnancy was great.


----------



## ImSoTired

I had a pretty easy pregnancy with my daughter but I think this one is even easier. I can't tell if it's another girl or a boy. At this point I have no clue, but I'll be more than happy either way. My symptoms are still coming and going. I had some nausea on and off the past few days but today seems better so far. I have an appt on the 30th and I'm so anxious. My 12 wk scan is on Nov 11th I'm so nervous and excited.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Omg I have so much laundry to do its not funny! haha my sister in law was here all last week and between midterms, homework, my daughter's party, babysitting my 5 month old niece I am exhausted! my house hasn't been cleaned all week aside from dishes and trash =/ still playing catch up!

So TMI warning: This morning about an hour after I woke up I had to go pee, and when I did I noticed a big ping pong ball sized glob of discharge.. I have NEVER had that much discharge, not even when I lost my plug with my daughter.. It was clear but had an almost urine colored yellow tinge to it.. it looked like chicken stock =/ After a few minutes I went and listened to baby with the doppler, seems fine, heart rate was 165 so thats good.. no blood or unusual cramping after that so I didn't bother calling the dr but I really have no idea what it was.. Haven't had sex for weeks now due to my SCH, and I know I don't have an infection cause theres no unusual smell or itching.. no blood so really can't say its anything to be concerned over... just confusing and gross. Never noticed this with either of my other two, has anyone else had anything like that happen to them?


----------



## Kazy

SJDsmommy can't say that I have but I know increased discharge is normal in pregnancy. Probably nothing to worry about. No blood is a good sign it's nothing.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Kazy said:


> SJDsmommy can't say that I have but I know increased discharge is normal in pregnancy. Probably nothing to worry about. No blood is a good sign it's nothing.


Yeah I know increased discharge is normal, its just that it was a HUGE amount (I have never had that much before even in previous pregnancies) so it was super strange for me. Honestly had I been in 3rd tri I really would have thought that was the mucus plug but I know its way too early for that! 

So far nothing since though so maybe it was just a discharge back up that came out? lol


----------



## atx614

I have had a lot of yellowy discharge too. A little evey time I wipe almost. Had it with dd too!

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow! So very nervous and excited. It is in the morning so I don't have to wait all day which is nice!

How is everyone feeling? I have been feeling much better. Right before I go to bed I don't feel so good, but am fine the rest of the day.


----------



## sigh

I'm having the yellow discharge too! I had discharge with my DD but not yellow. I drank a LOT more water with her so I'm wondering if that's part of the reason.

I'm 12 weeks today woo hoo! But actually more because the baby seems to be catching up to my original 4/25 due date. I have no idea if they're changing my due date or what but I'm just kind of in limbo somewhere between 12 and 13 weeks. This pregnancy is so different from my DD (born the day before her due date).


----------



## atx614

sigh said:


> I'm having the yellow discharge too! I had discharge with my DD but not yellow. I drank a LOT more water with her so I'm wondering if that's part of the reason.
> 
> I'm 12 weeks today woo hoo! But actually more because the baby seems to be catching up to my original 4/25 due date. I have no idea if they're changing my due date or what but I'm just kind of in limbo somewhere between 12 and 13 weeks. This pregnancy is so different from my DD (born the day before her due date).

Mine is so different too! With dd it was a breeze!

Question ladies, what is the earliest you have found out gender? The pace I am going says they can do it at 13 weeks, but I am thinking on waiting until 14 or 15 to make sure.


----------



## sigh

The private scan place we used for DD will only give you results 16 weeks or later. They said there's a chance for error before that so they prefer to wait. My friend is 11 weeks and she just found out the sex by a blood test (covered by her insurance because she is over 35... super jealous!). I'm 32 so it wasn't offered to me.


----------



## MrsMandy

Yea! Just had our results from our NS through - our calculated chance of having a baby with downs is 1 in 10000! Happy with those odds! 
Hope you ladies are all having good days too? &#128512;


----------



## SJDsMommy

The place I go to will tell you at 14 weeks with 95% accuracy and 100% accuracy from 15 weeks and on. As much as I want to do it early, I am waiting until 15+6 (the same I was with both my other children) because I don't want to be sitting there wondering if it was accurate.. I want a definite answer. My dr won't do the anatomy scan until 20 weeks. I can't wait that long!

but at my 12 week scan, the ultrasound tech said she thinks its a girl because she didn't see anything between the legs lol I hope her guess is right!


----------



## atx614

I think I will wait till 15 weeks. I was thinking in waiting to announce we were pregnant till I knew the gender, but I probably will just announce at 12 weeks and ind out gender at 15.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My DH is convinced the baby is a girl because it's so different from my last pregnancy with my son!. I'd love a little girl, but my husband would prefer a boy I'm sure but only because he has an irrational fear of dolls :dohh: 



Kazy said:


> Xmiss and chicky I'm guessing you are having girls. :) my first to pregnancies were a dream (both boys) and my first trimester with my DD was horrible. But the rest of the pregnancy was great.




I'm with you ladies on the yellowy icky discharge! No where near the big blob though!. At how many weeks do you start to develop your mucus plug, anyone know? Maybe that has something to do with the increased discharge?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had another scan today! Baby is looking perfect :). I had a scan 4 days ago where baby measured 9w6d but my scan today said 10w4d that doesn't add up to me lol but they kept my EDD the same until I have my next scan in a week or two.

This is baby measuring 10w4d! That's a hand up to the face btw, not a giant nose :haha: 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/20141024_003028.jpg

I can't remember if I showed you my previous scan picture but here's baby measuring 9w6d.
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/20141019_154645.jpg

My next appointment is 3rd November but not sure I'll get a scan then, and I'm still waiting for my 12 week scan date to come through. X


----------



## RubysMommy

My DH feels confident we are having a boy and I am thinking (hoping) girl. Lol we will be happy either way tho! But we won't know for 6 more months! I hope that makes some of you ladies feel better about your waits. Lol


----------



## Eline

I'll find out the gender through a blood test as well. I'm taking the test next week and should have the results two weeks later at around 13-14 weeks. Normally I'll get the results on my email account so I'm thinking I'll buy a cute little outfit and then give it as a present to my OH. We took the pregnancy test together, so It'll be nice to surprise him with the gender.

I have a lot of discharge as well, but nothing in the pingpong ball sizes. If you worry, maybe just give your midwife a call? 

I'm breaking the news at work today so I'm a bit excited about that :)


----------



## atx614

Good luck telling at work today Eline! That is exciting! I have my scan in 2 hours and didnt think I would be so nervous. My stomach is in knots! Just want everything to be okay so bad!


----------



## Kiss08

When did you start wearing maternity pants?

I'm due at the end of the month so I'm one of the earliest in pregnancy. I assume others are already in them though! I'm 9+2 and I feel like I was in them around this time last time but not needing them yet this time. Curious when it's common to start wearing them!


----------



## curiousowl

I'm still in my regular pants. They're snug around the waist but not unbearable. I haven't even had to break out my Bella band yet.


----------



## RubysMommy

I use the Bella band for most of my jeans already, but I have 1 pair that still fits just fine. So I wear those most often. I mostly just wear yoga pants. I did that with dd too. I feel like going out to get a pair of maternity jeans already tho. I never bought any maternity pants, just shorts, when I was pregnant with dd.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Im almost 13 weeks and still fit all of my old clothes. Guess ill outgrow them eventually. Seems like time is moving so slow for me:wacko:


----------



## whattoexpect

with my DD I was in maternity pants at 8 weeks (yes 8....OMG)

This time I cracked at 6 (yes 6...OMG)

Ha ha....I refuse to be uncomfy. I sit all day at the job and cannot handle anything cutting in.

Most of my mat pants from my DD are too big, but I would rather that then too tight clothes.

I seem to gain about 10lbs first try both times....with my DD i evened out in the end with about 30 lbs total....hopefully around the same this time :thumbup:


----------



## kategirl

I've bee wearing maternity pants since 6 weeks this time, lol! Way earlier this time around than with DD. Regular pants weren't too tight, but they really irritated my stomach by the afternoon, and I hate belly bands. I just pulled out the maternity pants from my last pregnancy that were stretchy enough to stay up and started wearing those. I'm now in maternity shirts, too - my regular shirts were just too short and I hated pulling them down all day. It's not a secret I'm pregnant, so I don't care.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Wow you girls must show really soon. Thats not the case with me. Im not rushing it though. Maybe because Im already a plus size woman. Im between a 14/16 in american womens clothes. In due time:winkwink:


----------



## ImSoTired

With my first I bought maternity pants and shorts at 10 weeks or so and wore them occasionally until I needed them at about 15 weeks or so. With this pregnancy I've been wearing them already because my pants are all uncomfortably tight. I'm also having hip pain already so I'm thinking that's the issue. My hips have begun widening already and I didn't think they could get much wider...But anyway I'm about to go buy a few more pair of maternity pants because I don't have much to wear atm. Luckily I'm a sahm and don't go out much. This way I'm able to wear sweats, yoga pants, and pjs most of the time and save my few pair of maternity pants for outings. 

Anyway I've been feeling a bit sicky lately but I'm still one of the lucky ones without any vomiting. I have noticed I've started breaking out a little on my chest and back, which happened to me in the second tri with my daughter. I'm also having a very hard time getting comfortable in bed due to my hips. So between that, and the 1-3 trips to the bathroom each night, my sleep is suffering and adding to my fatigue. 

Discharge? I don't know because I'm on progesterone supps, so I have odd discharge due to that. I know with my daughter I had very little discharge though.

I'm happy to see all of the nice u/s pics and hoping mine will have a positive outcome also. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## MrsMandy

I'm thinking I need to go maternity shopping soon! I mostly wear leggings and dresses for work so they still fit but I can't stand having them round my waist so having to pull them above my mini bump but then their not really deep enough and keep cutting in if you know what I mean! &#128521; so I'm gonna order some maternity leggings and keep going with normal dresses for now. Will need to get a maternity white shirt though for my evening job as I'm struggling with getting the buttons done up now!!


----------



## VGirl

I've been living in my pre-pregnancy leggings and stretchy jeans :) I cover the top with some type of lose top or a cardi because I don't want people to stare at my bloat (although my husband is convinced that I'm showing). Boobs are the most uncomfortable though. I need to buy new bras but they are still growing probably. Ugh, wish I had a friend nearby I could talk about this stuff.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Zoie that does look like a girly skull.. :) My husband didn't want a girl either because he didn't want a princess.. he is trying so hard to make our daughter a tom boy haha he wants her to shoot and wants her to ride dirt bikes (along with her brother) but she's such a girl! haha she's tough though, her dr told her her shins looked like a boys because they were all bruised up haha.


----------



## SJDsMommy

I have NEVER bought maternity pants.. I've always been good with a long shirt and unbottoned unzipped pants LOL with my daughter and this pregnancy I use a hair tie around my pants button.. I am considering buying a bella band or something similar this time around though... but I may wait until later on as its going to be cool enough here to just cover up with a hoodie..


----------



## Kiss08

I love maternity pants and think we should all wear them all the time, especially when going out to dinner and around the holidays. And by "all" I mean all people. Not just pregnant people. lol

My boobies actually shrunk when I got pregnant... weird... They are back to my pre-first-pregnancy size right now so I am wearing those bras. I think it's because they have less milk in them now. Weird though because I remember my boobs getting big early last pregnancy.. but I guess there's still plenty of time for that!

I'm so jealous of all you beginning of May due daters entering the second tri. I'm still so early!!


----------



## MrsMandy

Anyone else struggling already with back and hip pain? 
Mine is really hurting!! Mostly when I first stand up and start walking - I'm fine once I get going!


----------



## ImSoTired

MrsMandy said:


> Anyone else struggling already with back and hip pain?
> Mine is really hurting!! Mostly when I first stand up and start walking - I'm fine once I get going!


Yes and yes! Ugh


----------



## atx614

MrsMandy said:


> Anyone else struggling already with back and hip pain?
> Mine is really hurting!! Mostly when I first stand up and start walking - I'm fine once I get going!

Meeee!!! It is bad, I didn't have much pain at all with dd, until about 30 weeks. Now I have back, hip, tailbone, and sooo much stretching pain!

I have worn maternity pants a few times, but mostly just wear yoga pants around the house. I would like to get a few cute tops once bump is bigger, because it makes the bump look much cuter than my usual shirt. :haha:

Had my 12 week scan today and all is well! :cloud9: Heart beat was 158! I have to do my gestational diabetes test at my 16 week apt since I had it with dd. I am really hoping I don't have it this time!!!!

Here is my cute little one! I asked the tech to take a gender guess, but she wouldn't...ugh. Guess I will have to wait a few weeks for the private scan!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3377.JPG
File size: 61.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3379.JPG
File size: 42.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3380.JPG
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3378.JPG
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MrsMandy

ImSoTired said:


> MrsMandy said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else struggling already with back and hip pain?
> Mine is really hurting!! Mostly when I first stand up and start walking - I'm fine once I get going!
> 
> 
> Yes and yes! UghClick to expand...

Not that I'm glad your in pain, but glad I'm not alone!

Atx, such lovely pics!! So glad all is well for you and lo! Xx


----------



## mychelle4

Beautiful pictures atx614! Right now I'm kind of in that awkward stage where my clothing still fits, but it's starting to get a bit tight in the middle. Mid afternoon bloat makes it pretty uncomfortable at times. I've started the rubber band looped through the button hole trick for now. Hoping it will get me to at least week sixteen. 

On the upside for me, just one more week till I hit the second trimester! I'm so excited, but my pregnancy symptoms that are supposed to be calming down don't show any signs of giving up just yet. I'm still exhausted most of the day! :sleep:


----------



## gatorj

Anybody else feel similar? W my LO and work I feel like I'm always on the go... I feel like I almost forget I'm prego despite the extreme fatigue and indigestion. It is weird to me bc w my first one every day seemed different/monumental and now it's like I forget to focus on this new baby coming!!! :wacko:


----------



## RubysMommy

MrsMandy said:


> Anyone else struggling already with back and hip pain?
> Mine is really hurting!! Mostly when I first stand up and start walking - I'm fine once I get going!

Me too! I go to the chiropractor every 3 weeks. But I'm thinking I'm going to start going every 1-2 weeks again. I've had pinched sciatic nerves since high school and pregnancy makes it so much worse. 

I am going to get a pregnancy pillow this time around. I hope it helps!


----------



## RubysMommy

Atx: great pics! Baby looks gorgeous :)


----------



## atx614

[/QUOTE]

Me too! I go to the chiropractor every 3 weeks. But I'm thinking I'm going to start going every 1-2 weeks again. I've had pinched sciatic nerves since high school and pregnancy makes it so much worse. 

I am going to get a pregnancy pillow this time around. I hope it helps![/QUOTE]

I really want to get a pregnancy pillow this time too! Anyone have a recommendation for a good one? I have heard of the boppy total body and the snoogle, but I am sure there are more!


----------



## Kazy

Yes I have hip pain too! But I have it when I'm not pregnant as well. So the chiropractor is essential for me even when pregnant!


----------



## sigh

atx - great pictures!

Back pain omg yes! I didn't have this with DD but everything is so crammed in there right now that it pushes against my lower back. I can't wait to pop so there's room there!

Gatorj - LOL YES. Everything was amazing with the first one. Now I'm busy nagging my toddler and have to remind myself - oh yea there's another one in there. I was counting the days with DD and this time the 1st trimester is going by faster because I'm not doing that.

I really wanted grilled cheese with tomato soup today. I made it and took a bite and the brand of cheese that DH got tasted like vomit. Day ruined lol.


----------



## VGirl

I got Snoogle and wasn't impressed at all. Probably gonna return it. I loved the back support but it's huge and very hard to tackle at night. Will try again in a week and decide again. I go to chiro too - most of my back problems are in my neck and if it's not treated, I have loads of headaches.


----------



## atx614

I would love to go to the chirp for this pain! I have only gone once for a car accident so don't have one I go to. Do all chiropractors work on pregnant ladies, or do you need a special one? And do you need a note from your dr?


----------



## MrsMandy

I've been meaning for weeks to get a pregnancy pillow. I'm not bothering with a branded one though they just seem an unnessercery expense at the moment! I'm ordering a U shaped one from eBay:
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19136557...49&var=490482746614&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

Kinda loving the cure owls too!!

So anyone planning themes for the nursery yet? I painted our spare room yellow when we moved so I wouldn't have to do it pregnant, but not sure what else to do?


----------



## whattoexpect

I just used a long body pillow with dd. Really cheap and easy to manoeuvre at night.

I also find that I have to keep reminding myself that I am preggo this time around. It is going so fast. If I'm being honest I'm also freaking out a bit. Going back to that newborn stage was not all rainbow for me last time. I couldn't breastfeed and I had the blues....hoping this time comes abit easier


----------



## ImSoTired

whattoexpect said:


> I just used a long body pillow with dd. Really cheap and easy to manoeuvre at night.
> 
> I also find that I have to keep reminding myself that I am preggo this time around. It is going so fast. If I'm being honest I'm also freaking out a bit. Going back to that newborn stage was not all rainbow for me last time. I couldn't breastfeed and I had the blues....hoping this time comes abit easier

Same here. Having a newborn again is going to be a little scary for me. Especially with my toddler running around. I had a tough time with breastfeeding and I was so tired and just not myself for a long time. I'm hoping it'll be a bit different now that I have more experience. Even if it's not I can keep telling myself that it gets better, because now I know that it does.


----------



## ImSoTired

My back and hip pain is mostly when I've been sitting or lying down for too long or walking long ways. So either extreme is bad for me. It happened when I was pregnant with my daughter as well but this time it has struck earlier. Perhaps my body, having not so many symptoms, is a sign that other things are happening in this pregnancy than my body knew how to do in my first. For instance my breasts aren't very sore, maybe because they've already grown and stretched a ton the first time. But maybe my hips and back are already sore because I'm already stretching out there? It's hard to say but it certainly is kinda different from my first time around.

I too keep forgetting I'm pregnant. My lack of symptoms mixed with the business of everyday life is just keeping me from enjoying this as much as I did with my first. I'm also constantly worrying that something may be wrong which isn't helping. I have an appt coming up soon and I'm just hoping for a good report so that maybe I can relax a bit and start to enjoy this, maybe tell some people.

Baby will sleep in our room for 6 mos or so and then go on to share with our daughter so no nursery here. I'm not even going to do a bedding set as I never used our daughter's. If it's a boy I will have to buy some sheets and clothing, maybe a few blankets and toys. And they will share a room forever if they're both girls, and until they are old enough to need a room separate if it's a boy. In which case, hubs and I will be moving to the finished basement. We aren't looking forward to that, but we are looking forward to baby so it evens out...


----------



## MItoDC

Beautiful scans atx! I can't wait for our 12 week scan - even though we just had our 8 week scan last week! 

I've also been having some back and hip pain - but I think it's due to sitting at a desk all day at work. I have to keep reminding myself to get up and walk around - and usually take another pee break! I've started trying to do a few minutes of yoga at night too in order to try to stretch things out.

MrsMandy - that's too funny! We painted our guest room yellow too when we moved in so we could easily convert it! I haven't gotten much further along than that either though. I think we're actually going to leave the guest bed in there for the first few months because we'll probably move into it with baby since it's on the main floor next to the only bathroom. I'm thinking that towards the end of this pregnancy I'm not going to want to be stumbling down the stairs 6 times in the middle of the night to pee! And then once baby gets here I don't really want to be stumbling down the stairs with him/her in tow either! We have picked out a crib - but haven't purchased it yet!


----------



## SJDsMommy

I also use a body pillow. I love it! I feel bad that I am hogging it all to myself though haha but hubby doesn't seem to mind. I have back pain all the time =/ but I'm not surprised.. this is my 3rd pregnancy so I'm used to it haha.


Anyone else feeling movmement yet? I know I am in the earlier part of the month and that its still early on even for me but it seems when I have a full bladder and am laying down (especially on my back) I can feel a little karate kid in there haha.


----------



## Kiss08

SJDsMommy said:


> I also use a body pillow. I love it! I feel bad that I am hogging it all to myself though haha but hubby doesn't seem to mind. I have back pain all the time =/ but I'm not surprised.. this is my 3rd pregnancy so I'm used to it haha.
> 
> 
> Anyone else feeling movmement yet? I know I am in the earlier part of the month and that its still early on even for me but it seems when I have a full bladder and am laying down (especially on my back) I can feel a little karate kid in there haha.

I felt my first rolling at 11.5 weeks! Felt like my stomach was dropping.

Today (9.5 weeks) I could feel where the baby was. I pulled out my doppler and found the heartbeat right where I thought it was! 

If this one is anything like my first, I'll be feeling LOTS of movement. My first was soooooo active. Painfully active. But it's nice at first (until they get too big!!).


----------



## atx614

Sometimes I think I am feeling baby, but not sure yet. Can't wait to know for sure! 

If it's a boy, my dh wants to do a nursery. I am not sure why because dd still sleeps with us and her nursery is basically a playroom. If its a girl the kiddos will share a room when they are ready!


----------



## Tibbymomma

Just had my 12 week scan! So in love :) <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## atx614

Cute pic tibbymomma!! Scans are the greatest! Minus the worrying before hand, lol.

So this evening I have terrible pain in my right calf. Has anyone had this before? I was on my feet nonstop today so guessing that's why. Going to take it easy tomorrow and hope its gone by morning.


----------



## MrsMandy

MItoDC said:


> Beautiful scans atx! I can't wait for our 12 week scan - even though we just had our 8 week scan last week!
> 
> I've also been having some back and hip pain - but I think it's due to sitting at a desk all day at work. I have to keep reminding myself to get up and walk around - and usually take another pee break! I've started trying to do a few minutes of yoga at night too in order to try to stretch things out.
> 
> MrsMandy - that's too funny! We painted our guest room yellow too when we moved in so we could easily convert it! I haven't gotten much further along than that either though. I think we're actually going to leave the guest bed in there for the first few months because we'll probably move into it with baby since it's on the main floor next to the only bathroom. I'm thinking that towards the end of this pregnancy I'm not going to want to be stumbling down the stairs 6 times in the middle of the night to pee! And then once baby gets here I don't really want to be stumbling down the stairs with him/her in tow either! We have picked out a crib - but haven't purchased it yet!

Our bathroom is on the ground floor down a flight of very steeep stairs from our bedroom!! I slipped down them last year I'm terrified of it happening again!! Needless to say I hold onto the banister very tight now!!
We have picked our cot too but I dont feel brave enough to order yet either!! What style are you going for? We like a sleigh cot which turns into a junior bed!


----------



## MrsMandy

Beautiful scan tibbymomma! 

I was at a works event last night (celebrating 100 years!!!) and some how managed to dance in heels all night! I can't even do that when I'm not pregnant so not sure how I managed that last night!! Seriously paying for it this morning though!! Back hip knees are all very painful!!! Such a great night though!


----------



## Kiss08

Our plan for the nursery is to do a "You are my sunshine" theme. I think I'll do grey walls and yellow accents. We aren't finding out the gender, though I love this theme anyways. My 13 month old's bedroom is decorated in woodland creatures with the main colors being pink, green, and brown.


----------



## SJDsMommy

We are renting right now, my husband graduates college in December and we plan to buy a house soon after he finds a new job with his degree but we would need to wait atleast 30 days after he starts inorder to prove the new income and get approved for a loan.. so it won't be until right around the time baby is born that we can actually get into a new place, just depends on how long it takes to find one we like and for it to close (I REALLY hope we get into the new place before baby comes!!!) I think if the baby is a girl we will do her room in disney fairies (I had wanted this theme for my daughter's room and already have all the stuff for it but while she does love Tinkerbell, she is much more into frozen now..(what kid isn't these days haha) so if its a girl I will probably give the baby the Tinkerbell stuff and get my other daughter frozen stuff. My son will have a guitar themed room for the most part (he has disney cars right now so we might mix it a little with that..somehow haha). If the baby is a boy then I have no idea yet.. I want to do stuff they can grow up with, at least for a while... I don't want to have to change it 3 years later haha. So while planes and dogs and fire trucks and teddy bears and mickey mouse are all cute and stuff I just don't know how long that would last =/ I would probably just leave it simple with wall stickers until we get an idea of what the kid is interested in so that it would be simple to spruce up after a year or so. 

My kids will not be sharing a room.. I just think its important for kids to have their own space to go when possible (I wish I had my own room some times! but I can't kick hubby out )


----------



## Kiss08

We will hopefully be moving in December to a much bigger house! :) We're renting now but buying that one.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

SJDsMommy said:


> Zoie that does look like a girly skull.. :) My husband didn't want a girl either because he didn't want a princess.. he is trying so hard to make our daughter a tom boy haha he wants her to shoot and wants her to ride dirt bikes (along with her brother) but she's such a girl! haha she's tough though, her dr told her her shins looked like a boys because they were all bruised up haha.

I think it looks girly too :) not long until we know for sure :D



atx614 said:


> MrsMandy said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else struggling already with back and hip pain?
> Mine is really hurting!! Mostly when I first stand up and start walking - I'm fine once I get going!
> 
> Meeee!!! It is bad, I didn't have much pain at all with dd, until about 30 weeks. Now I have back, hip, tailbone, and sooo much stretching pain!
> 
> I have worn maternity pants a few times, but mostly just wear yoga pants around the house. I would like to get a few cute tops once bump is bigger, because it makes the bump look much cuter than my usual shirt. :haha:
> 
> Had my 12 week scan today and all is well! :cloud9: Heart beat was 158! I have to do my gestational diabetes test at my 16 week apt since I had it with dd. I am really hoping I don't have it this time!!!!
> 
> Here is my cute little one! I asked the tech to take a gender guess, but she wouldn't...ugh. Guess I will have to wait a few weeks for the private scan!Click to expand...

I think yours looks girly too :D



Tibbymomma said:


> Just had my 12 week scan! So in love :) <3

So cute! Looks like a little boy to me :)




I posted on the Facebook group earlier that I hadn't felt any movement yet but I think I did tonight :D. We were at the movies and I really needed to pee but didn't want to miss any of the movie and held it so long it hurt lol I had to go pee because I could feel a little wiggling on my bladder! Baby way deffinitly being squished by my massive bladder :haha: it felt great!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh and any of you UK ladies NOT got your 12 week scan letter through yet?? If it's not here tomorrow do I ring my midwife of the hospital scan centre?


----------



## mummy2o

Mine hasn't arrived, but I'm a week behind you. My midwife told me to ring her today if it wasn't here by Friday. So I've now done that. I think it might be as my bloods aren't done due to the fact my midwife couldn't take them, then I had to reschedule due to my car breaking down.


----------



## chicky160

I think I had my appointment through by 9 weeks for my first scan. I'd definitely give her a call and chase it up. X


----------



## Tibbymomma

xMissxZoiex said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Zoie that does look like a girly skull.. :) My husband didn't want a girl either because he didn't want a princess.. he is trying so hard to make our daughter a tom boy haha he wants her to shoot and wants her to ride dirt bikes (along with her brother) but she's such a girl! haha she's tough though, her dr told her her shins looked like a boys because they were all bruised up haha.
> 
> I think it looks girly too :) not long until we know for sure :D
> 
> 
> 
> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMandy said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else struggling already with back and hip pain?
> Mine is really hurting!! Mostly when I first stand up and start walking - I'm fine once I get going!Click to expand...
> 
> Meeee!!! It is bad, I didn't have much pain at all with dd, until about 30 weeks. Now I have back, hip, tailbone, and sooo much stretching pain!
> 
> I have worn maternity pants a few times, but mostly just wear yoga pants around the house. I would like to get a few cute tops once bump is bigger, because it makes the bump look much cuter than my usual shirt. :haha:
> 
> Had my 12 week scan today and all is well! :cloud9: Heart beat was 158! I have to do my gestational diabetes test at my 16 week apt since I had it with dd. I am really hoping I don't have it this time!!!!
> 
> Here is my cute little one! I asked the tech to take a gender guess, but she wouldn't...ugh. Guess I will have to wait a few weeks for the private scan!Click to expand...
> 
> I think yours looks girly too :D
> 
> 
> 
> Tibbymomma said:
> 
> 
> Just had my 12 week scan! So in love :) <3Click to expand...
> 
> So cute! Looks like a little boy to me :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted on the Facebook group earlier that I hadn't felt any movement yet but I think I did tonight :D. We were at the movies and I really needed to pee but didn't want to miss any of the movie and held it so long it hurt lol I had to go pee because I could feel a little wiggling on my bladder! Baby way deffinitly being squished by my massive bladder :haha: it felt great!!!Click to expand...


Oooooo what makes you say boy? :) I was trying to guess from the skull, but I'm awful at it! lol Is anyone else good at looking at the skull? Here is the u/s photo again in case anyone wants to take a guess for me :) I tried in the gender predictions section but didn't get any guesses.

And I hear ya on the bladder! It's actually painful if I hold it in too long! Never felt that before!
 



Attached Files:







us1.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MItoDC

MrsMandy said:


> Our bathroom is on the ground floor down a flight of very steeep stairs from our bedroom!! I slipped down them last year I'm terrified of it happening again!! Needless to say I hold onto the banister very tight now!!
> We have picked our cot too but I dont feel brave enough to order yet either!! What style are you going for? We like a sleigh cot which turns into a junior bed!

That's exactly how our house is too - our bedroom is in the converted attic and the stairs are super steep with the bathroom right at the bottom. I can only imagine how hard it's going to be when my center of gravity shifts! We're going to get a small crib from Ikea since they're a good price. I figure that we'll want to use the crib on the next baby too so we'll just get a twin bed for this nugget when they're ready to convert! :)

Also - I'm at 9w3d and my pants are seriously tight. I'm a little terrified because all the books say you don't gain weight in the first trimester, but I've put on a few and feel like I'm starting to show... anyone else?


----------



## atx614

I am showing for sure! We told more people yesterday because we went to a BBQ and everyone could tell. I didn't want them to think I am getting a beer belly, lol.


----------



## ImSoTired

MItoDC I could see my uterus jutting out at 10wks with my first child so it's not unheard of. I also gained 7 lbs first tri with her. With this, my 3rd pregnancy and 2nd baby, I've already gained more than that and my belly looks big. I just think that everyone is different and those books aren't always right.

I'm feeling, and looking HUGE and I hate it. We haven't told many people and I think it's pretty obvious and they either know or think I'm just gaining all of my fat back :nope:

My appt is on thurs and I'm getting so anxious. I can't wait to hear baby's heartbeat so that I know baby is okay. October seems to have gone slowly for me. Hopefully once I hit second tri it'll start flying and I can enjoy this pregnancy as much as I did with my first.

I hope you're all well.


----------



## atx614

ImSoTired said:


> MItoDC I could see my uterus jutting out at 10wks with my first child so it's not unheard of. I also gained 7 lbs first tri with her. With this, my 3rd pregnancy and 2nd baby, I've already gained more than that and my belly looks big. I just think that everyone is different and those books aren't always right.
> 
> I'm feeling, and looking HUGE and I hate it. We haven't told many people and I think it's pretty obvious and they either know or think I'm just gaining all of my fat back :nope:
> 
> My appt is on thurs and I'm getting so anxious. I can't wait to hear baby's heartbeat so that I know baby is okay. October seems to have gone slowly for me. Hopefully once I hit second tri it'll start flying and I can enjoy this pregnancy as much as I did with my first.
> 
> I hope you're all well.

I thought people would think I was getting fat too, but when we told them I was pregnant they said they could tell but were to scared to ask, lol.


----------



## samzi

I'm sure i've felt movements twice this past week, but surely I'm too early on. Never know I guess. It's very low down and like a popping sensation.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Tibbymomma said:


> Oooooo what makes you say boy? :) I was trying to guess from the skull, but I'm awful at it! lol Is anyone else good at looking at the skull? Here is the u/s photo again in case anyone wants to take a guess for me :) I tried in the gender predictions section but didn't get any guesses.
> 
> And I hear ya on the bladder! It's actually painful if I hold it in too long! Never felt that before!


That actually looks girly to me.. from what I understand girls have a rounder forhead while boys look more "flat" for lack of better word haha. The skull theory worked for both of my other kids but this one seems kind of inconclusive.. I tried in the gender prediction thread but didn't get many bites there either (one one) =/


----------



## SJDsMommy

my movements are very come and go.. just like last time.. but I have an anterior placenta. I seriously wonder how much I would be feeling if the placenta was posterior like it should be lol.


----------



## Tibbymomma

SJDsMommy said:


> Tibbymomma said:
> 
> 
> Oooooo what makes you say boy? :) I was trying to guess from the skull, but I'm awful at it! lol Is anyone else good at looking at the skull? Here is the u/s photo again in case anyone wants to take a guess for me :) I tried in the gender predictions section but didn't get any guesses.
> 
> And I hear ya on the bladder! It's actually painful if I hold it in too long! Never felt that before!
> 
> 
> That actually looks girly to me.. from what I understand girls have a rounder forhead while boys look more "flat" for lack of better word haha. The skull theory worked for both of my other kids but this one seems kind of inconclusive.. I tried in the gender prediction thread but didn't get many bites there either (one one) =/Click to expand...



Oooo I'm kinda hoping you're right! :) We would LOVE a girl for our first. I'll be excited either way, but I've had a feeling since I found out I was pregnant that it was girl...We'll see!!! :)


----------



## samzi

I think it'll be another girl for us, just going on past history :lol:


----------



## Kiss08

samzi said:


> I'm sure i've felt movements twice this past week, but surely I'm too early on. Never know I guess. It's very low down and like a popping sensation.

I felt movement at 11.5 weeks with my first. Not too early for everyone!


----------



## Kiss08

Aaaand I think I'm showing already. Both pics were taken in the morning so I don't *think* it's bloat...
 



Attached Files:







10568946_10100572428071570_2742079254496754533_n.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsMandy

SJDsMommy said:


> That actually looks girly to me.. from what I understand girls have a rounder forhead while boys look more "flat" for lack of better word haha. The skull theory worked for both of my other kids but this one seems kind of inconclusive.. I tried in the gender prediction thread but didn't get many bites there either (one one) =/

Ah just tried to look at this with our scan, but our cheeky munchkin was laying face down for the picture so can't see the forehead :( 
Ah well never mind!!! Xx


----------



## Leikela

mrskcbrown said:


> Wow you girls must show really soon. Thats not the case with me. Im not rushing it though. Maybe because Im already a plus size woman. Im between a 14/16 in american womens clothes. In due time:winkwink:

I am a 16 in American clothing and I am beginning to show at just about 10 weeks. I feel my uterus poking through. LOL While my regular clothes still do fit (a bit snug though), I have started wearing maternity pants because they are more comfortable. They are a bit saggy and I am always pulling them back up but I would rather do that than have that cutting feeling. But that is great you are still in your regular clothes! I was in maternity clothes with my first at 12 weeks.



MItoDC said:


> Also - I'm at 9w3d and my pants are seriously tight. I'm a little terrified because all the books say you don't gain weight in the first trimester, but I've put on a few and feel like I'm starting to show... anyone else?

Oh yes! I will be 10 weeks tomorrow and feel my uterus protruding out already. I have definitely put on at least 5 pounds. For me, I am feeling nauseous a lot so when I feel good I tend to eat more because when I am sick, I cannot eat at all. Last pregnancy I did the same thing and around 20 weeks, I just started eating less because I just wasn't interested in food at all and everything evened out. :)


----------



## Kazy

I'm showing for sure too. I can wear my regular pants is they are unbuttoned. But people are starting to ask me if I'm
Pregnant. So I know I'm getting big quick. This happened in my last pregnancy too. I've gained about 5lbs which is more than I've gained in the first trimester before. But I was eating lost of carbs because that's all I could stand. Since I am starting to feel better I hope to eat better!


----------



## Tibbymomma

Excited to share my FB announcement! :)
 



Attached Files:







announcement collage.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 33


----------



## atx614

Sooooo cute tibbymomma!


----------



## RubysMommy

I have been feeling random movements since about 10 weeks. I think you know when it's the baby vs gas. I think I'm also looking more pregnant. My belly has been rounding out, but most people prob just assume I'm getting fatter lol. Oh well. 

I love your announcement tibby. Super cute!


----------



## MrsMandy

Love your announcement tibby! Xx
Can't wait til I feel movements!!!


----------



## VGirl

Such a lovely and creative announcement, tibbymomma :)


----------



## Tibbymomma

Thanks everyone! :):)


----------



## atx614

I FINALLY found my lo's heart beat on the Doppler tonight!! Yay! :) I feel good now, even though I had a scan Friday. It is the sweetest sound!


----------



## SJDsMommy

always a relief when you find the heart beat!


----------



## InformedMomma

Due with number 2 on May 7th.


----------



## atx614

Welcome informedmomma! :hi:


----------



## Kazy

Welcome informedmamma!


----------



## InformedMomma

Thank you ladies! I'm super excited to be here &#10084;&#65039; I used this app with my son a few also but only ever went into the teen pregnancy section and after my son was born I stopped.


----------



## Eline

I've been having some cramps the last few days, so I'm very glad I can see my ob next week for my 12 week scan. If everything is ok, I urgently need to start looking for a daycare center. It's so sad that even before your baby is born, you need to start looking for a place that will take care of him/here, while you actually would want to do that yourself...


----------



## MommyStacyx3

Due with baby #4 on May 10th :)


----------



## samzi

I am feeling so rubbish today :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

Eline said:


> I've been having some cramps the last few days, so I'm very glad I can see my ob next week for my 12 week scan. If everything is ok, I urgently need to start looking for a daycare center. It's so sad that even before your baby is born, you need to start looking for a place that will take care of him/here, while you actually would want to do that yourself...

Good luck at your appt and I hope the cramps are nothing serious and you feel better!!! Exactly why I do Advocare. Im tired of sending my kid to daycare. So im building a business where my family will be able to live like no one else, and I can work from home on my time.:thumbup:
https://www.workwithchampions.com/category/income-testimonies/


----------



## RubysMommy

Welcome mommystacy and informedmomma! I'm also due may 7th :)


----------



## InformedMomma

Hi RubysMommy! How are you feeling this time around? Things are soo much different for me then they were with my son, it's insane! I'm still so sick every day and I never got sick with my son, hoping it'll go away soon!


----------



## RubysMommy

I'm finally starting to feel better! I was so much more nauseas and threw up more this time than I was with dd. Otherwise everything seems to be pretty similar to last time. I'm ready to be done with the morning sickness tho, lol. I'm guessing that we are having a boy since it was so much worse this time. We will see in May. Are you finding out the gender?


----------



## Mintastic

Hi ladies,

I was here towards the beginning but I left.
I just wanted to reach out and also say why I left. 

As a first-time mom-to-be I couldn't relate to all the breastfeeding and sibling talk etc... and felt really out of place. I don't mean to be negative. I am glad you all can share that stuff here but I felt really out of place.
I am in an expecting #1 thread and it is a much better fit for me.

Anyway, I hated to lose touch with some of you I knew from TTC threads (RubysMommy and Eline for starts).
So please find me on my journal if you want to stay in touch (and tell me your journal too if you have one).
Happy and healthy rest of your pregnancies to everyone else!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...tastics-pregnancy-journal-6.html#post34101273


----------



## RubysMommy

I was wondering where you went and how you are doing mint! I'll come subscribe to your journal for sure! I'm glad you came to let us know. :)


----------



## InformedMomma

RubysMommy said:


> I'm finally starting to feel better! I was so much more nauseas and threw up more this time than I was with dd. Otherwise everything seems to be pretty similar to last time. I'm ready to be done with the morning sickness tho, lol. I'm guessing that we are having a boy since it was so much worse this time. We will see in May. Are you finding out the gender?

Oohh yay for team :yellow: Did you find out with your daughter?
We are planning to find out, my SO wants to know and is far less patient than I am about waiting :winkwink: so we'll probably so some kind of fun gender reveal or something.


----------



## RubysMommy

We stayed team yellow with dd too. I was going back and forth about wanting to find out this time, but loved the surprise so much last time that we are staying team yellow again. Did you find out with your first?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hello everyone! Halloween is fast approaching. If you have older kids, what are they going to be? And whether you do not not, will YOU be dressing up?

My son is going to be Santa.. LOL totally his idea.. I asked him about 4 times and each time he said he wanted to be Santa.. so we are going with it. People won't be expecting it thats for sure haha!

My daughter will be Tinkerbell :) (I was hoping to make my son Peter Pan lol but he wouldn't go for it)

As for me, I got this shirt on ebay :) 

https://i61.tinypic.com/jl2juu.png


And my husband got a batman shirt that has a cape lol this is the first time him or I have "dressed up" since we have been married..


----------



## Leikela

InformedMomma said:


> Due with number 2 on May 7th.

Welcome and congrats! :)



MommyStacyx3 said:


> Due with baby #4 on May 10th :)

Welcome and congrats! :)

And for Halloween, my daughter is going to be Super Girl. Hubby is Hulk Hogan and I bought a witch costume. LOL Should be interesting. :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Mintastic said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was here towards the beginning but I left.
> I just wanted to reach out and also say why I left.
> 
> As a first-time mom-to-be I couldn't relate to all the breastfeeding and sibling talk etc... and felt really out of place. I don't mean to be negative. I am glad you all can share that stuff here but I felt really out of place.
> I am in an expecting #1 thread and it is a much better fit for me.
> 
> Anyway, I hated to lose touch with some of you I knew from TTC threads (RubysMommy and Eline for starts).
> So please find me on my journal if you want to stay in touch (and tell me your journal too if you have one).
> Happy and healthy rest of your pregnancies to everyone else!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...tastics-pregnancy-journal-6.html#post34101273

Awh don't feel out of place :hugs: I have no living children. You can learn so much from other peoples experiences who have already been there and done that. :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've got my first consultant appointment on Monday!, so nervous about what there going to say!. 

Also still not got my scan date but according to the antenatal clinic the consultant appointment will consist of a scan first then I'll see the consultant. I'm not convinced though because it says nothing about getting a scan on my letter!. Has anyone in the uk had experience with consultant appointments??.

Monday couldn't come quick enough!!

Happy Halloween everyone x


----------



## Eline

Nice to see you over here Mint, I hope you won't mind checking in here once in a while!

Halloween is not a big thing over here, so we probably won't have any kids coming around to trick or treat. I wouldn't mind having some candy myself though... :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

I kinda celebrate Halloween but my kids just make costumes at home. Im not even sure what my 3 year old is going to be...:shrug:. We were going to make him Spongebob and he changed his mind. Now he says superhero, so I guess we will tie a sheet around his neck LOL.


----------



## InformedMomma

SJDsMommy said:


> My son is going to be Santa.. LOL totally his idea.. I asked him about 4 times and each time he said he wanted to be Santa.. so we are going with it. People won't be expecting it thats for sure haha!
> 
> My daughter will be Tinkerbell :) (I was hoping to make my son Peter Pan lol but he wouldn't go for it)
> 
> As for me, I got this shirt on ebay :)
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/jl2juu.png
> 
> 
> And my husband got a batman shirt that has a cape lol this is the first time him or I have "dressed up" since we have been married..

Sooo cute! My son is being Buzz Lightyear then my SO and I are being Mr & Mrs Potato Head!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha too cute! :)


----------



## DebbieF

Happy Halloween everyone! :witch: (That is meant to be a Halloween witch, not the af witch! :haha:)


----------



## atx614

Such cute ideas! Dd is a lady bug! Not so riginal, but a friend gave us the costume and I am all about free!!

Anyone ever flown while pregnant? We are flying on Monday snd i am a little nervous of the altitude and going through the security machine!


----------



## curiousowl

So I had my 12 week appointment today.This baby gave me it's first Halloween trick. My doctor couldn't find the hb on doppler so after a couple minutes she sent me for an ultrasound. Of course I was freaking out. My doctor was looking very low though, like around my pantyline, with the doppler. The ultrasound tech found it 2-3 inches above that! She said it's on the high side for 12 weeks (which fits with how I've been feeling like my clothes are fitting and my mom saying she popped early for a FTM with me). Also the baby was jumping around so the tech said she wasn't at all surprised the doctor couldn't find it. But it had a great hb of 154. Everything else is good, I got blood drawn for the Harmony test and a prescription for Pepcid. So yay. The scare was not nice but it was a treat to see this baby when I wasn't expecting to. Isn't it a cute baby-shaped blob? And I've gained 5 lbs, which is less than I was expecting so that's something.

Only other news is that we found out DH's cousin is getting married in CA on July 25. I think we'll be attempting a cross-country flight with an 8 week-ish old. Should be interesting!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0894.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## atx614

Cute lil one curiousowl!! 

I traveled at ten weeks with dd and it wasn't bad, she slept most of the way. Then we traveled again at ten months and it was not fun, lol. Hope your little one is a good tralveller early on too!


----------



## curiousowl

atx614 said:


> Cute lil one curiousowl!!
> 
> I traveled at ten weeks with dd and it wasn't bad, she slept most of the way. Then we traveled again at ten months and it was not fun, lol. Hope your little one is a good tralveller early on too!

We'll find out! All of both families live across country so this baby will be flying early and often. Thanks, that's good to hear you had an okay experience.


----------



## Kiss08

atx614 said:


> Such cute ideas! Dd is a lady bug! Not so riginal, but a friend gave us the costume and I am all about free!!
> 
> Anyone ever flown while pregnant? We are flying on Monday snd i am a little nervous of the altitude and going through the security machine!

I flew a TON with my first pregnancy, starting in first tri and my last flight was at 34 weeks. No big deal! There's no radiation in the security machines so no worries there. I wore compression socks to help protect against blood clots and walked every 1-2 hours to help with circulation. Those cabins are well pressurized so the altitude will be fine. Going anywhere fun??


----------



## mummy2o

xMissxZoiex said:


> I've got my first consultant appointment on Monday!, so nervous about what there going to say!.
> 
> Also still not got my scan date but according to the antenatal clinic the consultant appointment will consist of a scan first then I'll see the consultant. I'm not convinced though because it says nothing about getting a scan on my letter!. Has anyone in the uk had experience with consultant appointments??.
> 
> Monday couldn't come quick enough!!
> 
> Happy Halloween everyone x

That's about correct. Here we see a midwife first to check our pee, blood pressure etc, then get a scan and then see the consultant. It always takes roughly 2 hours with a lot of waiting in between. It might have change since 9 months ago and might have gotten quicker, but I'm not holding my breath. Take a good book is what I suggest.


----------



## atx614

Kiss08 said:


> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> Such cute ideas! Dd is a lady bug! Not so riginal, but a friend gave us the costume and I am all about free!!
> 
> Anyone ever flown while pregnant? We are flying on Monday snd i am a little nervous of the altitude and going through the security machine!
> 
> I flew a TON with my first pregnancy, starting in first tri and my last flight was at 34 weeks. No big deal! There's no radiation in the security machines so no worries there. I wore compression socks to help protect against blood clots and walked every 1-2 hours to help with circulation. Those cabins are well pressurized so the altitude will be fine. Going anywhere fun??Click to expand...

We are headed to Ohio to see my grandma and aunt!


----------



## sigh

Atx614- I flew from Philly to Hawaii and back with my first and to/from Punta Cana with this one. You can refuse the xray (which I did) at security, they'll just take you to the side and a TSA agent will get to 2nd base with you lol. Seriously they even checked under each boob loll


----------



## atx614

sigh said:


> Atx614- I flew from Philly to Hawaii and back with my first and to/from Punta Cana with this one. You can refuse the xray (which I did) at security, they'll just take you to the side and a TSA agent will get to 2nd base with you lol. Seriously they even checked under each boob loll

Hahaha lovely! That is good to know, thanks!


----------



## MrsMandy

curiousowl said:


> So I had my 12 week appointment today.This baby gave me it's first Halloween trick. My doctor couldn't find the hb on doppler so after a couple minutes she sent me for an ultrasound. Of course I was freaking out. My doctor was looking very low though, like around my pantyline, with the doppler. The ultrasound tech found it 2-3 inches above that! She said it's on the high side for 12 weeks (which fits with how I've been feeling like my clothes are fitting and my mom saying she popped early for a FTM with me). Also the baby was jumping around so the tech said she wasn't at all surprised the doctor couldn't find it. But it had a great hb of 154. Everything else is good, I got blood drawn for the Harmony test and a prescription for Pepcid. So yay. The scare was not nice but it was a treat to see this baby when I wasn't expecting to. Isn't it a cute baby-shaped blob? And I've gained 5 lbs, which is less than I was expecting so that's something.
> 
> Only other news is that we found out DH's cousin is getting married in CA on July 25. I think we'll be attempting a cross-country flight with an 8 week-ish old. Should be interesting!

What a naughty little bubba scaring you like that! But lovely picure!


----------



## gatorj

LOVE the shirt!!!!!



SJDsMommy said:


> Hello everyone! Halloween is fast approaching. If you have older kids, what are they going to be? And whether you do not not, will YOU be dressing up?
> 
> My son is going to be Santa.. LOL totally his idea.. I asked him about 4 times and each time he said he wanted to be Santa.. so we are going with it. People won't be expecting it thats for sure haha!
> 
> My daughter will be Tinkerbell :) (I was hoping to make my son Peter Pan lol but he wouldn't go for it)
> 
> As for me, I got this shirt on ebay :)
> 
> https://i61.tinypic.com/jl2juu.png
> 
> 
> And my husband got a batman shirt that has a cape lol this is the first time him or I have "dressed up" since we have been married..


----------



## gatorj

So I won't have my next ultrasound till 20 weeks which seems SO long bc I had an 8 week and 12 week ultrasound with #1. BUT, we did hear the heart beat this week (170bpm). In my heart of hearts I think I'm having a girl, and when I look back, my son was 170 bpm at 8 weeks and then 155 bpm at 12 weeks. I am very suspicious....Anybody else compared or noticed a HR trend?? Happy Saturday ladies! :coffee:


----------



## Kazy

curiousowl said:


> So I had my 12 week appointment today.This baby gave me it's first Halloween trick. My doctor couldn't find the hb on doppler so after a couple minutes she sent me for an ultrasound. Of course I was freaking out. My doctor was looking very low though, like around my pantyline, with the doppler. The ultrasound tech found it 2-3 inches above that! She said it's on the high side for 12 weeks (which fits with how I've been feeling like my clothes are fitting and my mom saying she popped early for a FTM with me). Also the baby was jumping around so the tech said she wasn't at all surprised the doctor couldn't find it. But it had a great hb of 154. Everything else is good, I got blood drawn for the Harmony test and a prescription for Pepcid. So yay. The scare was not nice but it was a treat to see this baby when I wasn't expecting to. Isn't it a cute baby-shaped blob? And I've gained 5 lbs, which is less than I was expecting so that's something.
> 
> Only other news is that we found out DH's cousin is getting married in CA on July 25. I think we'll be attempting a cross-country flight with an 8 week-ish old. Should be interesting!

Cute pic! I had something similar this week. I had ultrasound first but then dr couldn't find heartbeat. She was checking really low too. I told her I thought the us was a little higher. She said "not likely you're only 12 weeks." After a few minutes she tried higher and found it right away. Lol. I thankfully wasn't freaking out since I had just seen it in the ultrasound. But I can imagine you had a moment of panic. So glad all is well and you got to see your little one!


----------



## SJDsMommy

curiousowl said:


> So I had my 12 week appointment today.This baby gave me it's first Halloween trick. My doctor couldn't find the hb on doppler so after a couple minutes she sent me for an ultrasound. Of course I was freaking out. My doctor was looking very low though, like around my pantyline, with the doppler. The ultrasound tech found it 2-3 inches above that! She said it's on the high side for 12 weeks (which fits with how I've been feeling like my clothes are fitting and my mom saying she popped early for a FTM with me). Also the baby was jumping around so the tech said she wasn't at all surprised the doctor couldn't find it. But it had a great hb of 154. Everything else is good, I got blood drawn for the Harmony test and a prescription for Pepcid. So yay. The scare was not nice but it was a treat to see this baby when I wasn't expecting to. Isn't it a cute baby-shaped blob? And I've gained 5 lbs, which is less than I was expecting so that's something.
> 
> Only other news is that we found out DH's cousin is getting married in CA on July 25. I think we'll be attempting a cross-country flight with an 8 week-ish old. Should be interesting!



Traveling with a new born is a lot easier than traveling with a toddler! haha. or a 5 month old at that... the first time we traveled with our first, he was about 5 months old. We drove for 11 hours to introduce him to his great grandparents and aunts and uncles and cousins on his dad's side. We left at night thinking he would just sleep most of the way there and that he would wake up maybe once if anything then we'd stop for breakfast and a diaper change and a feed and we'd be good to go... boy was wrong! My son had started teething that night.. (or being bothered from the teething anyway) 

and he woke up every hour on the hour =/ I wish I would have known to bring teething meds.


----------



## mummy2o

I think babies, like all people will be good travelers or bad ones. My son is an excellent traveler. He did his first flight at around 3 months for my sisters wedding in Sweden, we also went to the Netherlands a few times. He's also good on long car journeys. My daughter on the other hand isn't as good. She's fine when she's asleep but since she only cat naps it doesn't last long! Night traveling works best for her as she has a good night time routine and slept through from 7 weeks.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

gatorj said:


> So I won't have my next ultrasound till 20 weeks which seems SO long bc I had an 8 week and 12 week ultrasound with #1. BUT, we did hear the heart beat this week (170bpm). In my heart of hearts I think I'm having a girl, and when I look back, my son was 170 bpm at 8 weeks and then 155 bpm at 12 weeks. I am very suspicious....Anybody else compared or noticed a HR trend?? Happy Saturday ladies! :coffee:

I'm not convinced heart rate can predict gender, my son had a high heart rate all the way through people tried to convince me he was a girl lol but he was deffinitly a boy lol.


----------



## Kiss08

atx614 said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> Such cute ideas! Dd is a lady bug! Not so riginal, but a friend gave us the costume and I am all about free!!
> 
> Anyone ever flown while pregnant? We are flying on Monday snd i am a little nervous of the altitude and going through the security machine!
> 
> I flew a TON with my first pregnancy, starting in first tri and my last flight was at 34 weeks. No big deal! There's no radiation in the security machines so no worries there. I wore compression socks to help protect against blood clots and walked every 1-2 hours to help with circulation. Those cabins are well pressurized so the altitude will be fine. Going anywhere fun??Click to expand...
> 
> We are headed to Ohio to see my grandma and aunt!Click to expand...

Ohio?! That IS fun. :) I live in Cincinnati.


----------



## atx614

Fun! We are from Columbus so will go there first then head to Sandusky to see family!


----------



## MrsMandy

I'm fairly sure we'll be traveling with a newborn too! We'll be driving not flying though. My parents live in Cornwall (approx 9 hour drive without a baby!) and much as they would love to come here to see us we just dont have the space to house them! And they cant afford to stay in a b&b, so we'll be going to them! 

Off to get our pram today! Nervous its a bit early, but its discounted to nearly half price at the moment so can't afford to wait on it &#128543; anyone else started getting bits yet?


----------



## atx614

MrsMandy said:


> I'm fairly sure we'll be traveling with a newborn too! We'll be driving not flying though. My parents live in Cornwall (approx 9 hour drive without a baby!) and much as they would love to come here to see us we just dont have the space to house them! And they cant afford to stay in a b&b, so we'll be going to them!
> 
> Off to get our pram today! Nervous its a bit early, but its discounted to nearly half price at the moment so can't afford to wait on it &#128543; anyone else started getting bits yet?

Me! I got our double stroller on Craigslist cause they are so expenive (even used) but it was such a great deal! I will clean it very good when I have the energy! Can't wait to know gender to get more. If its a girl we won't be buying much though.


----------



## RubysMommy

I LOVE Cincinnati!! I would die for an izzys ruban sandwhich and some graeters raspberry choc chunk ice cream!


----------



## MrsMandy

Glad I'm not the only one atx! &#128522;


----------



## mrskcbrown

MrsMandy said:


> I'm fairly sure we'll be traveling with a newborn too! We'll be driving not flying though. My parents live in Cornwall (approx 9 hour drive without a baby!) and much as they would love to come here to see us we just dont have the space to house them! And they cant afford to stay in a b&b, so we'll be going to them!
> 
> Off to get our pram today! Nervous its a bit early, but its discounted to nearly half price at the moment so can't afford to wait on it &#128543; anyone else started getting bits yet?

I have bought a dresser/changer table from a friend who paid nearly $500 for it! I bought it from her for $150. I love it. We will buy more once we know the gender.:thumbup:


----------



## Kazy

RubysMommy said:


> I LOVE Cincinnati!! I would die for an izzys ruban sandwhich and some graeters raspberry choc chunk ice cream!

Graeters is the best! Our grocery just started to carry half gallons but they are $15.99!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

My gender scan is 11 days away.. for a while I was super excited and anxious to find out! but now as it is getting closer and closer, I find myself nervous.. =/ As most of you have likely read before, I am hoping this baby is another girl, because I really want my daughter to have that sisterly bond and since her and this baby are obviously going to be closer in age than my first child and this baby, I think having another girl would be easier anyway. While I of course would still love the baby if its a boy (I mean, boys are great and I love my son to bits and pieces) I would still be devastated in a way if I can't give my daughter a sister. This WILL be our last baby unless we chose to adopt later on. Hubby had a vasectomy 2 weeks ago.. which I'm not happy about but I understand too =/ 

My intuition isn't quite as strong as it was with my first two, I knew my first was a boy and I knew my 2nd was a girl, the intuition was so strong with her that I was buying pink stuff at only 6 weeks haha. But this one has me stumped.. I do feel more like its a girl, especially since the first names that came to mind were girl names. (Cora and Rylee) but I also have this conflicting feeling too.. I see its a boy balloons all the time at the store, I even saw a little penis looking cloud LOL and had a dream that I was going to name my baby Edward (dream didn't say gender but I assume it would be for a boy... but I don't like that name and hubby would never go for it after twilight lol.. not sure if that was my body telling me its a boy or telling me that its a girl.. so confusing! haha) all of that among a few other things pointing toward boy.. and I don't know if this feeling I have is my intuition telling me its actually a boy, or if its just me being afraid it could be a boy.. but this pregnancy is sooo much like my last pregnancy (SCH, anterior placenta, faster heart rate...) that it still gives me hope that it may be a girl..because I didn't have that stuff with my son.. the tech at my 12 week scan guessed girl too because she didn't see anything between the legs..hopefully thats a good sign haha.. I just want to get this over with already though! I will be estatic with a girl! and if its a boy, I know I will get over it and love this baby too regardless but I just wish it was the 14th already! haha.


----------



## mrskcbrown

SJDsMommy said:


> My gender scan is 11 days away.. for a while I was super excited and anxious to find out! but now as it is getting closer and closer, I find myself nervous.. =/ As most of you have likely read before, I am hoping this baby is another girl, because I really want my daughter to have that sisterly bond and since her and this baby are obviously going to be closer in age than my first child and this baby, I think having another girl would be easier anyway. While I of course would still love the baby if its a boy (I mean, boys are great and I love my son to bits and pieces) I would still be devastated in a way if I can't give my daughter a sister. This WILL be our last baby unless we chose to adopt later on. Hubby had a vasectomy 2 weeks ago.. which I'm not happy about but I understand too =/
> 
> My intuition isn't quite as strong as it was with my first two, I knew my first was a boy and I knew my 2nd was a girl, the intuition was so strong with her that I was buying pink stuff at only 6 weeks haha. But this one has me stumped.. I do feel more like its a girl, especially since the first names that came to mind were girl names. (Cora and Rylee) but I also have this conflicting feeling too.. I see its a boy balloons all the time at the store, I even saw a little penis looking cloud LOL and had a dream that I was going to name my baby Edward (dream didn't say gender but I assume it would be for a boy... but I don't like that name and hubby would never go for it after twilight lol.. not sure if that was my body telling me its a boy or telling me that its a girl.. so confusing! haha) all of that among a few other things pointing toward boy.. and I don't know if this feeling I have is my intuition telling me its actually a boy, or if its just me being afraid it could be a boy.. but this pregnancy is sooo much like my last pregnancy (SCH, anterior placenta, faster heart rate...) that it still gives me hope that it may be a girl..because I didn't have that stuff with my son.. the tech at my 12 week scan guessed girl too because she didn't see anything between the legs..hopefully thats a good sign haha.. I just want to get this over with already though! I will be estatic with a girl! and if its a boy, I know I will get over it and love this baby too regardless but I just wish it was the 14th already! haha.

Wishing you the best of luck on having a precious girl!!:cloud9:

As for me, I want a girl but I love my little boy sooo soooo soooo much that having another like him would be awesome too!!:hugs:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thank you! ine of each is great! but having two of the same gender would be awesome too. I mean If there wasn't going to be over 4 years age difference between my son and this baby I wouldn't mind another boy so much lol boys are great! I just really want my daughter to have a sister :)


----------



## Kiss08

Kazy said:


> RubysMommy said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE Cincinnati!! I would die for an izzys ruban sandwhich and some graeters raspberry choc chunk ice cream!
> 
> Graeters is the best! Our grocery just started to carry half gallons but they are $15.99!!Click to expand...

Any grocery that sells Kroger as their store brand sells Graeters. Krogers is Cincinnati based so they sell a bunch of Cincinnati brands nationwide. Fun fact. :) Chocolate Chip is my fav from them.


----------



## RubysMommy

Kazy said:


> RubysMommy said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE Cincinnati!! I would die for an izzys ruban sandwhich and some graeters raspberry choc chunk ice cream!
> 
> Graeters is the best! Our grocery just started to carry half gallons but they are $15.99!!Click to expand...

Holy cow! Our grocery store has been selling the half pints or maybe they're pints for $5 and I've only bought it once. It helps get me my fix tho. Lol. I haven't been to Ohio in years since my sister moved back to MN. I may need to make a trip back soon.


----------



## RubysMommy

We don't have any kroegers around here, but our cub foods sells it. I'm not a huge ice cream eater, but that is some good ice-cream! :) I really love rubans and izzys is def one of the best I've ever had.


----------



## Kristin.K

Hi! So excited (and nervous)... I have my 12 week ultrasound tonight. Is it abdominal or transvaginal or abdominal? My scan at 8 weeks was transvaginal. What else should I expect at this appointment! Fingers crossed everything goes ok!!!


----------



## Kiss08

Kristin.K said:


> Hi! So excited (and nervous)... I have my 12 week ultrasound tonight. Is it abdominal or transvaginal or abdominal? My scan at 8 weeks was transvaginal. What else should I expect at this appointment! Fingers crossed everything goes ok!!!

I think they typically do abdominal at 12 weeks though I'm sure transvaginal happen, too. My only transvaginals were at 7 weeks (first preg) and 8 weeks (second preg). All others have been abdominal.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had my 12 week scan today, baby is perfect :)

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/20141103_185955.jpg

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/20141103_190118.jpg

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/20141103_190158.jpg

<3

They put me at 12w1d but my scan says 12 weeks exactly :shrug:


----------



## SJDsMommy

My baby measured 2 days ahead at the 8 week scan and 4 days ahead at the 12 week scan... I was told that unless there is more than a weeks difference, they won't bother changing the due date and will use the date of your last period to determine due date. Even if you know the exact day you ovulated they won't use that date..


----------



## MrsMandy

Lovel pictures Zoie! Xx


----------



## Leikela

SJDsMommy, I feel you! I also want my baby to be a girl. I have a girl now and really want to give her a sister. I will also be a tad bit devastated if it is a boy but obviously thankful and grateful for just a baby of any gender! This is our last so I would really love two girls. We'll see! I have about 9 weeks to wait though. They won't do a gender scan until the 20 week scan.


----------



## VGirl

I have my 20 weeks scan December 12th. It seems like ages away! I'm not sure if they will even tell us a gender because of the stupid rules we have in BC. If they won't tell us, we will go for a private one. Also, we won't know the results of genetic screening for a while because it's a 2 parts blood test, and the second part is not due for another week for me. It's weird because in the US people know at about 13-14 weeks. 
Beautiful scan photo, Zoie. It looks like a real full size baby already :)


----------



## RubysMommy

SJDsMommy said:


> My baby measured 2 days ahead at the 8 week scan and 4 days ahead at the 12 week scan... I was told that unless there is more than a weeks difference, they won't bother changing the due date and will use the date of your last period to determine due date. Even if you know the exact day you ovulated they won't use that date..

That's what the ultra sound tech told me as well, but since I ovulated on cd 20 I told my midwife and she had a dating scan done. Since it showed that I was right, even though it was only 5 days difference than lmp, she agreed to go with the later due date. Since I was 8 days overdue with dd, I didn't want to get talked into being induced if I was a week late but was really only 2 days over due. Thank goodness my midwife agreed with me.


----------



## Kiss08

My doctor did change my due date even though it was only a few days. Before my dating scan, I told him I was having 31 day cycles and think I was ovulating 3 days later than a typical 28 day cycle. When he did my scan, it said I was 3 days later than my LMP would have said which was what I suspected. He said since that's the date I thought I was and the scan confirmed it, he'd changed my due date from May 24 to May 27.


----------



## MrsMandy

VGirl said:


> I have my 20 weeks scan December 12th. It seems like ages away! I'm not sure if they will even tell us a gender because of the stupid rules we have in BC. If they won't tell us, we will go for a private one. Also, we won't know the results of genetic screening for a while because it's a 2 parts blood test, and the second part is not due for another week for me. It's weird because in the US people know at about 13-14 weeks.
> Beautiful scan photo, Zoie. It looks like a real full size baby already :)

ooo snap! Our 20 week scan os 12th dec too! They did some shuffling for us as my hubby is a butcher and that time of year is a nightmare but therre was no way i was having the scan without him! 
Exciting that its not really too much longer to wait!!! 

I'm still waiting to feel movement so jealous of all you who have already felt it!!


----------



## atx614

Beautiful pics zoie!!

I can't wait to feel movement too. With dd I felt her areound 18-20 weeks, so hoping to feel this one sooner!! Sometimes I think I do, but pretty sure it's just gas. :haha:

So, I hate my Doppler. It worries the shit out of me. Found babies hb last Monday, but I tried Wednesday and last night and couldn't find it. Now I am so scared! Everyone says it is easy to find after 12 weeks, so that makes me worry more. Anyone else still have Doppler trouble?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Leikela said:


> SJDsMommy, I feel you! I also want my baby to be a girl. I have a girl now and really want to give her a sister. I will also be a tad bit devastated if it is a boy but obviously thankful and grateful for just a baby of any gender! This is our last so I would really love two girls. We'll see! I have about 9 weeks to wait though. They won't do a gender scan until the 20 week scan.

My doctor does the anatomy scan at 18-20 weeks but we are paying for a private scan as we did with our other two :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

atx614 said:


> Beautiful pics zoie!!
> 
> I can't wait to feel movement too. With dd I felt her areound 18-20 weeks, so hoping to feel this one sooner!! Sometimes I think I do, but pretty sure it's just gas. :haha:
> 
> So, I hate my Doppler. It worries the shit out of me. Found babies hb last Monday, but I tried Wednesday and last night and couldn't find it. Now I am so scared! Everyone says it is easy to find after 12 weeks, so that makes me worry more. Anyone else still have Doppler trouble?



You might have to try moving it around a bit.. for a while my baby was to the right and I got frustrated one day that I couldn't find it, I started moving it over toward the left and there it was! somedays its more in the middle, somedays more toward one side. try looking higher and lower and just be patient. I'm sure all is well! :) I have an anterior placenta and am able to hear it.. the other day I am pretty sure my little one was kicking at the doppler or something haha cause I would find the heart beat then hear what sounted like a tapping noise to the doppler then baby would be like an inch away from where it just was.. haha. Just remember they are very active at this stage :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Also - Ruby and Kiss you guys are lucky haha. With my son, the ultrasound was spot on with when I ovulated which was 3 days later than what they told me. I was "officially" due on January 4th but should have been January 7th. My son was induced and born on the 10th but I'm surprised they waited so long because my blood pressure was dangerously high for weeks and when I was in the hospital, it was at a point where it could have been fatal. (and yet they still didn't give me meds until a month post partum!) My daughter was spot on, and I have no idea with this one cause it was a surprise.. seems to be growing fast though lol


----------



## atx614

I made an ultrasound apt for thurs cause I am paranoid. I thought I would be better with my second, but I guess not. :haha:


----------



## Kristin.K

Hi ladies! How big did everyone's baby measures at their 12 week ultrasound? Also, what was the baby's heartbeat?!?


----------



## atx614

Kristin.K said:


> Hi ladies! How big did everyone's baby measures at their 12 week ultrasound? Also, what was the baby's heartbeat?!?

Mine was measuring 2 days ahead, not sure of numerical measurements. Heartbeat was 158!


----------



## kategirl

Kristin.K said:


> Hi ladies! How big did everyone's baby measures at their 12 week ultrasound? Also, what was the baby's heartbeat?!?

I had the NT scan at 12w1d and the baby measured 12w6d. The ultrasound tech was joking I might have a big baby, but its sister has been very high on the growth curve the whole time so I wouldn't be surprised anyway. :) The heartbeat at the scan was 157 I think, and at my appointment later last week it was 155.


----------



## curiousowl

Not sure of size but hb was 154.


----------



## RubysMommy

I didn't have the scan, but hb was in the 160s.


----------



## MrsMandy

Hi Kristin, at our scan baby was measuring 12w4d (though I could of sworn I was only 11w?d as I ovulated quite late) the sonographer said baby was measuring 6cm, though at the top of the picture it says 10cm. 
HB was 165 the sonographer said anywhere between 150 - 170 was normal.


----------



## sigh

My bubs hb was 145. Anything over 130 is normal I think


----------



## SJDsMommy

Kristin.K said:


> Hi ladies! How big did everyone's baby measures at their 12 week ultrasound? Also, what was the baby's heartbeat?!?


Mine was 4 days ahead and heart beat was 168 I believe..? don't remember exactly to be honest LOL but its been high every time I've checked on my doppler too.


----------



## RubyRedLips

I love seeing all these scan photos. Lots of really cute babes!

I had an NT u/s yesterday at 12w2d and the twins were looking great. Each were measuring a couple days ahead and moving like crazy. Both heart rates were in the 170s while seemed a little high to me, but the doc said the rates were healthy and expected for babies showing so much movement.

The only bad part was that they were having a really hard time getting the babies to cooperate so they could get a good image for NT measurements. I had 2 different u/s techs try, and then an OB. They had me change positions several times and even get up to walk and hop around to encourage twin A to change positions. The worst part was that at one point, they leaned the bed way back to hopefully get a better look and I got really light-headed and had to take a break to vomit. Kinda embarrassing, but I'm starting to get used to getting sick at inconvenient times.

All in all, I was in there for well over an hour with them pushing surprisingly hard with 2 different instruments. (They changed halfway through to a flatter one that hurt a little to try and get a more detailed image.) My belly is pretty tender today due to the prolonged prodding but the pain feels external like a bruise so I'm trying not to worry about my uterus and the babies. This was my first (non-transvaginal) u/s, so maybe this is normal. Anyone else feel pain during or after an ultrasound?


----------



## Kiss08

I've had pain after an abdominal ultrasound when baby is moving a lot so they have to make sudden movements with the ultrasound wand.


----------



## Kazy

atx614 said:


> I made an ultrasound apt for thurs cause I am paranoid. I thought I would be better with my second, but I guess not. :haha:

It's so hard not to worry! It took my dr forever to find hb at my 13 week
Appt last week. When I told her to check higher (just had an ultrasound and she had the wand higher) she found it. 

Hoping all is well!


----------



## Leikela

RubyRedLips said:


> All in all, I was in there for well over an hour with them pushing surprisingly hard with 2 different instruments. (They changed halfway through to a flatter one that hurt a little to try and get a more detailed image.) My belly is pretty tender today due to the prolonged prodding but the pain feels external like a bruise so I'm trying not to worry about my uterus and the babies. This was my first (non-transvaginal) u/s, so maybe this is normal. Anyone else feel pain during or after an ultrasound?

During my last pregnancy, around 20 weeks, I would get lightheaded too after spending too long on my back. I mentioned it and they made me lie on my side and it passed before I got to the point of vomiting. 

Oh and yes to the pain! I had some ultrasound techs press so hard on my stomach that it hurt a lot during the ultrasound and left bruises afterwards. That is what I hated the most about the ultrasounds. You should be feeling better in a few days.


----------



## Kristin.K

Thanks everyone! So funny... I wonder why some babies move more than others? Our baby was moving around like crazy! The heartbeat was 171 (doc said was normal). I'm guessing the more active the baby is, the faster the heartbeat? Makes sense...


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It is weird how some babies move so much more than others, my son was so lazy every ultrasound I had they found him sleeping with his thumb in his mouth, but this one was tap dancing standing upright and wouldn't keep still, they had to get a different sonographer to do it to get good measurements. 
I wonder will it be a reflection on there little personalities


----------



## atx614

Kazy said:


> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> I made an ultrasound apt for thurs cause I am paranoid. I thought I would be better with my second, but I guess not. :haha:
> 
> It's so hard not to worry! It took my dr forever to find hb at my 13 week
> Appt last week. When I told her to check higher (just had an ultrasound and she had the wand higher) she found it.
> 
> Hoping all is well!Click to expand...

I found hb on the Doppler tonight!!, I feel so much better! I want to keep my ultrasound apt though, lol. I love seeing lo!!


----------



## Eline

I had my 12 week scan this week as well. Baby measured 6 cm and 5 days ahead. The technician didn't measure the heartbeat but she did turn on the sound for a moment and estimated the heartbeat was around 130 bpm. The baby wasn't too active, but it was wriggling around a bit which was very cute :) I'm totally smitten!

My eating has improved a bit the last week, which I'm very happy about. I hope I can start eating more healthy again.

I have been sleeping rather poorly though. Does anyone else lie awake too? I felt like I was awake for hours, after which I felt so bad I started crying for more than an hour after which I finally fell asleep :(


----------



## Kristin.K

Yes! I totally can't sleep the way I used to! I'm exhausted around 9pm and sometimes even fall asleep, but I find myself waking up really early and unable to fall back asleep... It's awful!


----------



## atx614

My hips hurt like crazy when I sleep now. I am trying to be good and sleep on y sides, but ouch!!


----------



## MrsMandy

atx614 said:


> My hips hurt like crazy when I sleep now. I am trying to be good and sleep on y sides, but ouch!!

I can highly recommend using a pregnancy pillow! I had mine arrive on Friday and have finally been able to wake up without pain!

I have a basic U shape one that cost £20 on eBay (complete with cute owl cover! :) ) its long enough to support my back, go under my shoulders and down the front supporting stomach and then tuck the end in between my knees. Plus if you need to roll over you just need to unhook from between knees, roll over and put the other side between your knees - there's no need to manhandle it in the middle of the night when your half asleep!


----------



## VGirl

atx614 said:


> My hips hurt like crazy when I sleep now. I am trying to be good and sleep on y sides, but ouch!!

Mine did too as I heard it's not good to sleep on your back after 13 weeks. But my obgyn told me that we don't have to worry until at least 20 weeks as the weight of a baby cannot do nothing to his/her blood supply at this time. I rarely sleep on my back, but being able to alternate is great! :)


----------



## atx614

Thanks ladies! I did end up getting the snoogle so I hope it works. Our dd is currently still cosleping with us so I have no room for the pillow yet. This weekend we are going to put a twin bed in our room and push it up against the wall on one side and our bed on th other. Then dd will have her own space, but still feel like she is in our bed. Then I will have room! Yay! :haha:


----------



## Kazy

My hips hurt too! My chiropractor will most likely be a life saver. 
I alternate between total exhaustion and sleep well to being up half of the night. Not sure what's up with that but it's frustrating.


----------



## RubysMommy

My dd is stil cosleeping too. She doesn't seem to have any plans to quit anytime soon. I'm thinking about starting to wean her in the next couple months, so that maybe she will want her own space at night.


----------



## Kiss08

My hips are sore to the touch on the outside. Almost like they're bruised. Very strange!


----------



## whattoexpect

Had my 12 week and IPS testing scan yesterday. 12+5 baby measuring 13w. HB 150. Here is my little duck.
 



Attached Files:







12w5d.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Kiss08

Has anyone's due date changed? I can update them if you'd like.


----------



## samzi

my scan is tomorrow and im nervous/excited


----------



## MrsMandy

Ah congrats lovely pic!


----------



## atx614

Cute pic what to expect!

Samzi, I have a scan today too! What time is yours!


----------



## samzi

Mine is at 11am GMT tomorrow :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Good luck on the scans ladies :)

I think I'll be calling my dr.. I don't know if I have talked about this before or not but anyway since a few days before my 12 week appointment I have been having some odd cramping and pinching on my mid left side near my pelvic bone (maybe a little above it) it came and went for a while and the dr just brushed it off last time.. but its been consistent for about a week now and although it usually isn't unbearable, it is uncomfortable and I notice its worse if I have to pee... but yesterday night I had a little bout where it made me not be able to move at all for about 30 seconds.. and it happened again this morning but only lasted about 2 seconds so that one was very brief.. but my appointment isn't for another week and since its not going away I think I should have it checked on, better safe than sorry.


----------



## atx614

I hope they are able to get you in SJD, I have had soo much more pain with this pregnancy and have had 4 scans since I am paranoid.

Our scan today went great! The tech guessed boy 95%, but it is still early to tell, so I will try to not get my hopes up until the actual Dr confirms later on. The pictures are terrible due to uploading, but lo was cute and had the hiccups!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3623.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 7









IMG_3624.jpg
File size: 31.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_3625.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3626.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_3627.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## VGirl

Congratulations on being team blue, atx :) Cute photos!


----------



## mummy2o

Pfft getting jealous of all these scan photos. I've still not had one and have to wait another week to get one!


----------



## atx614

mummy2o said:


> Pfft getting jealous of all these scan photos. I've still not had one and have to wait another week to get one!

You are a way more patient person than me, lol.


----------



## Kazy

Awwww. How perfect atx! I'm glad you had a good scan. Are you hoping for a boy??


----------



## Hieveryone

hi - had my scan this week which is great as i can finally tell everyone. I am due 11 may now - please can my details be updated on the front page. Thanks


----------



## atx614

Kazy said:


> Awwww. How perfect atx! I'm glad you had a good scan. Are you hoping for a boy??

Yes!! And now my hopes are up, lol!


----------



## atx614

Hieveryone said:


> hi - had my scan this week which is great as i can finally tell everyone. I am due 11 may now - please can my details be updated on the front page. Thanks

Congrats! :happydance: that's great!!


----------



## RubyRedLips

Good luck, SJDs! I'm hoping you get some answers. Does it feel like an UTI? I'm super prone to them (not during pregnancy, just generally) and what you've described sounds a little like what I've experienced before. Ask your doc to check your urine for infection just in case. Good luck!

atx614, great scan! Congrats on your 95% chance of a boy! :)

DUE DATE CHANGE for me too please, Kiss. They're gonna go with May 16 (even though they won't left me get that far with twins). Thanks, Kiss!


----------



## RubysMommy

Great scans atx! Fx that it turns to 100% positive it's a boy!


----------



## Kiss08

Updated EDD for Hieveryone and RubyRedLips. 

atx614 - I went ahead and changed you to :blue: as well! :)


----------



## atx614

Kiss08 said:


> Updated EDD for Hieveryone and RubyRedLips.
> 
> atx614 - I went ahead and changed you to :blue: as well! :)

Thanks! I hope it stays that way!!


----------



## samzi

My scan went well. Due date is now the 17th May


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Kiss08 said:


> Has anyone's due date changed? I can update them if you'd like.

They have changed me to the 18th May! I'm slightly bitter about it lol I know it's only 6 days but it's 6 days extra I have to wait to meet my baby lol.

I should probably change my ticker now :haha:


----------



## mrskcbrown

xMissxZoiex said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone's due date changed? I can update them if you'd like.
> 
> They have changed me to the 18th May! I'm slightly bitter about it lol I know it's only 6 days but it's 6 days extra I have to wait to meet my baby lol.
> 
> I should probably change my ticker now :haha:Click to expand...

I never changed my ticker because its only like a 3 day difference and I figure babies come in their own timing anyway. Docs are just estimating like us.:winkwink:


----------



## MrsMandy

Eek feeling rather organised tonight! We ordered our pram/car seat on Sunday and it was delivered to my in laws yesterday and just ordered our baby monitor for 1/2 price! 
Think I need to get measured for proper maternity bras soon though - my ribs have been really hurting today and I think it's a combo of being slouched at my desk all day and things expanding!


----------



## SJDsMommy

So everyone, I got into the dr yesterday and at first she thought it was ligament pain but after I insisted that it wasn't she told me that because its been going on so long and that I feel its something more, she wanted me to get checked out at ER to make sure it wasn't an issue with my appendix or something.. I went in this morning and found out that I have complete placenta previa :( So there is a very high chance I will be delivering by scheduled c-section. (I am PRAYING for a miracle to happen and the placenta to raise up enough where that won't be necessary...) I have a follow up next week. For some reason the ultrasound tech wouldn't even let me see the ultrasound screen and wouldn't tell me her guess on gender (but we find out next week anyway) so I don't know anything else.. I don't know if my OB will do another ultrasound or not.. but my appointment is on wednesday, I will let you know if I hear anything. 

Poor hubby was like "Man.. we can't have sex for like 9 months now" LOL


----------



## MrsMandy

Sjd I'm sorry to hear that but on the bright side at least you know what the issue is now and that your Dr didn't just fob you off with ligament pain! 
I think my hubby would go insane if we were told no sex for the rest of the pregnancy!!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Haha yeah.. I KNEW it wasn't ligament pain! haha.

I think my hubby kind of exaggerated with the 9 months thing (I'm almost 4 months pregnant already) but yeah.. thats going to suck!


----------



## RubyRedLips

SJDs, I bet things will shift around for you before the delivery. My sister was the same at about this point in her last pregnancy and the placenta moved right out of the way and she was able to avoid a section. I'm guessing that will happen for you too. I do hope the pain lets up for you soon!

PS: Maybe I'll tell my hubby I have this issue too. I sooooo don't want to be touched these days! ;)


----------



## misspriss

SJDs, I've read multiple places that some odd 98% of previa diagnosed in the second tri (like at the anatomy scan) resolves itself before delivery. That is one reason anatomy scans are kind of useless for detecting previa and cause a lot of unnecessary worry. 

Anyway sorry I haven't been on here in a while, it would be impossible for me to catch up at this point but I just wanted to update. I've finally been to the doctor and had my first scan, the scan put me at 1 day further than I thought I was based on ovulation, about 4 days short of my LMP date, which is all cool. The scan experience was horrible (the tech and staff were AWFUL). 

My doctor started me on baby aspirin, but all the research I have read (and there is some good research out there) about it preventing pre-eclampsia says to start it AFTER the first tri, so I'm going to wait a couple weeks just to be safe with all the first tri development. The research supports about a 10% drop in chances of it reoccurring. That's a pretty significant difference, IMO. But again, that research is based on starting after the first tri.

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## SJDsMommy

RubyRedLips said:


> SJDs, I bet things will shift around for you before the delivery. My sister was the same at about this point in her last pregnancy and the placenta moved right out of the way and she was able to avoid a section. I'm guessing that will happen for you too. I do hope the pain lets up for you soon!
> 
> PS: Maybe I'll tell my hubby I have this issue too. I sooooo don't want to be touched these days! ;)

HAHA! I hear ya.. for the longest time I didn't want a thing to do with him.. and I still could take it or leave it right now anyway.. but I feel bad for him.. he hasn't really gotten any since I've been pregnant anyway because I just didn't feel like it then got diagnosed with a SCH at 8 weeks and you can't have sex with one of those either.. lol.


I am PRAYING that this placenta does move.. from what I understand only about 10% of cases of placenta previa that are diagnosed before 20 weeks will still be an issue by the time it comes to deliver.. however, it is more common for it to still be an issue when it is complete =/ Really hoping my dr does her own ultrasound on Wednesday to take a farther look.. 

Although I had SUPER high blood pressure with my first and my 2nd came out so fast they treated her like a c-sectioned baby (she still had fluid in her lungs) my 2 previous births (which were vaginal) were a breeze! 5 hours of active labor and out comes baby. I don't know what my dr will do personally but I know most moms that have this issue at delivery are usually scheduled for a c-section at 37 weeks (sooner if necessary) because they don't want you to really dilate or anything like that because it can cause bleeding and stuff..The only good thing I can see about a c-section is picking baby's birthday.. IF it comes to that, I would be 37 weeks on April 11th.. and I would likely ask for the 12th as my date.. because my first child was born on the 10th, my 2nd on the 11th.. so I just think it would be a fun trend.. 10, 11, 12 haha.. my daughter was born Oct. 11th 2012 which in the U.S we write as 10/11/12 so thats awesome too. Of course, 37 weeks is still a bit early and I REALLY hope this baby can come on its own terms.

Thankyou for the well wishes everyone, I will let you all know if my dr says anything different on Wednesday.

Also - Good luck misspriss :) hopefully no issues this time around!


----------



## atx614

Misspriss, I have a friend who did baby aspirin to help too and they told her to start after the 1 st tri, so I think you are right!

Sjd, I hope it resolves! Seems like your ob would do a scan to check too! I am all about scans lol.

So I am now fully in maternity clothes! Anyone else? My jeans were killing me! My bump looks so much cuter this way, lol!


----------



## misspriss

Well I saw her at 11+3 according to my LMP, 10+4 actual. I guess 11 and a half weeks is pretty close to 12 so that is why she said go ahead and start, ya know? But I'm waiting for 13 or 14, to be sure.

I'm also concerned about the aspirin while breastfeeding, since I'm still breastfeeding DS...


----------



## xMissxZoiex

mrskcbrown said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone's due date changed? I can update them if you'd like.
> 
> They have changed me to the 18th May! I'm slightly bitter about it lol I know it's only 6 days but it's 6 days extra I have to wait to meet my baby lol.
> 
> I should probably change my ticker now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I never changed my ticker because its only like a 3 day difference and I figure babies come in their own timing anyway. Docs are just estimating like us.:winkwink:Click to expand...

Oo never though of that :haha: good point maybe I'll change it back


----------



## Kazy

atx614 said:


> Misspriss, I have a friend who did baby aspirin to help too and they told her to start after the 1 st tri, so I think you are right!
> 
> Sjd, I hope it resolves! Seems like your ob would do a scan to check too! I am all about scans lol.
> 
> So I am now fully in maternity clothes! Anyone else? My jeans were killing me! My bump looks so much cuter this way, lol!

Yup full blown maternity clothes here. I usually get big pretty
Fast and for sure have an obvious bump. 

Anyone feeling baby move regularly??


----------



## atx614

Kazy said:


> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> Misspriss, I have a friend who did baby aspirin to help too and they told her to start after the 1 st tri, so I think you are right!
> 
> Sjd, I hope it resolves! Seems like your ob would do a scan to check too! I am all about scans lol.
> 
> So I am now fully in maternity clothes! Anyone else? My jeans were killing me! My bump looks so much cuter this way, lol!
> 
> Yup full blown maternity clothes here. I usually get big pretty
> Fast and for sure have an obvious bump.
> 
> Anyone feeling baby move regularly??Click to expand...

I wish! I think I have felt a few movements, but not positive! Hopefully soon!


----------



## curiousowl

atx614 said:


> So I am now fully in maternity clothes! Anyone else? My jeans were killing me! My bump looks so much cuter this way, lol!

I definitely have a bump! I can still wear my regular jeans unbuttoned with a belly band and a few prepregnancy shirts look okay. I'm wearing my baggiest stuff to work to hide it since I haven't announced there yet. But at home I'm rocking the maternity tops. I like it too because I feel like in it I look more pregnant and less just fat.


----------



## atx614

curiousowl said:


> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> So I am now fully in maternity clothes! Anyone else? My jeans were killing me! My bump looks so much cuter this way, lol!
> 
> I definitely have a bump! I can still wear my regular jeans unbuttoned with a belly band and a few prepregnancy shirts look okay. I'm wearing my baggiest stuff to work to hide it since I haven't announced there yet. But at home I'm rocking the maternity tops. I like it too because I feel like in it I look more pregnant and less just fat.Click to expand...

Agreed! Today I wore maternity leggings with a maternity shirt and my belly looked like a real bump, when I wear baggy or big clothes I just look fat. :haha:


----------



## SJDsMommy

I wear a few cute maternity shirts from time to time but I never wear maternity pants lol don't want to waste the money on them so I just wear long shirts and leave my pants unzipped and use a hair tie to button them lol I am considering buying a bella band though but might not since its nearing hoodie weather here anyway..

As far as movements go, I'm still not feeling anything too regular just yet because my placenta is in the way so I only get a few random flutters. but baby LOVES to kick or punch at the doppler when I go to listen for a heart beat lol I always hear the little thump noise then have to move the doppler an inch or so from where it was either left or right so sometimes I have to try both lol


----------



## sigh

We had an early private gender scan and found out we are having another girl! Here's the announcement I made :)


----------



## sigh

Whoops forgot to attach :)


----------



## Kiss08

I'm in maternity pants full time now. My bump popped at 9 weeks and I'm now roughly the same size I was last time at 20 weeks. 

I've been able to feel where baby is for about 1-2 weeks now but felt my first true movement on Friday (11+2). I've felt baby a few times since. Love it! :)


----------



## atx614

sigh said:


> Whoops forgot to attach :)

Omg! So cute! Love this! And congrats on team pink!!


----------



## RubysMommy

I'm in maternity clothes or yoga pants/leggings and sweaters. I won't even try my regular jeans anymore lol. I feel the baby moving almost every day! I'm loving it! Especially now that I'm mostly over the morning sickness. Woo-hoo! Baby is most active in the evenings when I'm relaxing on the couch with dd. :)


----------



## Tibbymomma

Cute announcement sigh! And congrats on another girl! :)


----------



## curiousowl

Some exciting news here! The Harmony results are in and it's a healthy...


GIRL!!!​


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats sigh! Go team pink :)


----------



## misspriss

Congrats!!!!


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats on the girls! Yay! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

sigh said:


> Whoops forgot to attach :)

Super cute!!!:cloud9:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Super cute announcement sigh!!

Congratulations on the girls Curious & sigh!!!!!


----------



## MrsMandy

Congrats on the girlies! Xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I thought you were suppose to get your energy back in the second trimester?!?!?! I've got no energy!! I just want to sleep and lay around all day :haha: it was a hard task to just get up, washed and dressed today. 

Sickness seems to be easing up a little though.


----------



## sigh

Congrats curious! 

I am so sick too!! Why am I so tired and sick???? We need to unpack here and nothing is getting done blah


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats on the girls. I'd love another girl since DD will only be 14 months older where DS will be 8. Not that I would mind a boy, but I'd like them to be best friends you know, which I think would be harder to achieve in a brother/sister relationship. Then again saying that I have nothing in common with my sister and closer to my cousin than her :/


----------



## atx614

Congrats curious!

I am not feeling any energy here either! I am so congested too! Husband got me a nettipot cause I won't take meds. It's gross but works wonders!


----------



## Kazy

I too am crazy tired still. 

Congrats on all the girls! I must say I'm a bit jealous I don't know yet! Haha


----------



## RubyRedLips

Congrats on the girls, Sigh and Curious! And Sigh, your announcement photo is just adorable!

I'm feeling pretty tired too and I've been sick with a horrible cough since late September. It's exhausting. The good news is that my nausea and morning sickness is letting up a bit (and/or I'm just coping with it better these days). I still have crazy food aversions to most sources of protein so my diet has been pretty lacking.

13w2d and no maternity clothes needed for me yet. I did buy a pair of maternity jeans on the weekend just in case I pop overnight someday (should have bought work pants, but I found the shopping experience a little stressful). I actually couldn't believe how pregnant I looked in them. Freaked me out a little since we're not spilling the secret to family and close friends for another 3 weeks. I'm planning on waiting until well into December to notify work, but I guess we'll see how long I can stay in my regular clothes. I had no idea maternity clothes would make my bloated/fat belly look like an honest-to-goodness bump!


----------



## Leikela

Kiss08 said:


> Has anyone's due date changed? I can update them if you'd like.

Hi, yes please! I have been changed to May 26th. Thank you!



atx614 said:


> So I am now fully in maternity clothes! Anyone else? My jeans were killing me! My bump looks so much cuter this way, lol!

Oh yes, I am in full maternity pants. I can still fit my shirts but not for long. They are snug and when I sit down I see people glancing at my stomach so I am paranoid that people have an idea I am pregnant! I am 12 weeks tomorrow and cannot believe how much quicker I am showing with #2!


----------



## misspriss

Kiss08 said:


> Has anyone's due date changed? I can update them if you'd like.

Just a one day shift, no big deal, the 28th.

I am mostly in maternity now. I wear maternity jeans and do my work pants completely unbuttoned with belly band. Most of my non-maternity shirts look all stretched out and too short over bump with pants, so the length of maternity shirts look better, although they look a bit baggy in the bump area yet.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I too am busting out of my clothes lol:haha:. Everything is tight. I think its time to shop. Does anyone else get really bad headaches?? Im just noticing it these last two weeks??:shrug:


----------



## Kiss08

I'm shocked by how much sooner I'm showing with #2!! At 12 weeks I am equivalent to how big I was at 20 weeks last time.


----------



## MrsMandy

Mrskcbrown i've been getting headaches the last few days but not sure if its lack of sleep or due to not really drinking enough at the weekend.

I'm holding out on maternity clothes at the mo - hoping to wait til jan sales but i think that might be pushing it! i am in pj's at home and luckily my work dresses are mostly baggy/empire line so i can get away with them and tights! My leggings are too uncomfortable now though!

We gave in at the weekend and spent a fortune in mothercare but its all cute stuff and were bargins! (I only went in to get properly fitted now my bras were uncomfortable!) :haha:

Had my 16 week midwife appointment today and got to hear little sqwiggles heatbeat!! Such a gorgeous, reasurring sound!! Xx


----------



## atx614

Kiss08 said:


> I'm shocked by how much sooner I'm showing with #2!! At 12 weeks I am equivalent to how big I was at 20 weeks last time.

Omg, me too! Guess its cause he tummy muscles aren't what they used to be! :haha:

Congrats mrsmandy! Can't wait to hear that sound again. I have been hit or miss with the stupid Doppler at home, lol.

I have had headaches too! Drinking lots of water is he only thing that seems to help. I hope they get better for you!


----------



## curiousowl

misspriss said:


> I am mostly in maternity now. I wear maternity jeans and do my work pants completely unbuttoned with belly band. Most of my non-maternity shirts look all stretched out and too short over bump with pants, so the length of maternity shirts look better, although they look a bit baggy in the bump area yet.

This is exactly where I'm at! My normal pants with the belly band work fine still but as someone who's tall to begin with, most of my pre-pregnancy tops are out. They're way too short with the extra belly inches. Maternity tops are baggy but soooo much better looking.


----------



## misspriss

curiousowl said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> I am mostly in maternity now. I wear maternity jeans and do my work pants completely unbuttoned with belly band. Most of my non-maternity shirts look all stretched out and too short over bump with pants, so the length of maternity shirts look better, although they look a bit baggy in the bump area yet.
> 
> This is exactly where I'm at! My normal pants with the belly band work fine still but as someone who's tall to begin with, most of my pre-pregnancy tops are out. They're way too short with the extra belly inches. Maternity tops are baggy but soooo much better looking.Click to expand...

well I am really short to begin with LOL!


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi everyone! I haven't been around in a while because I was worrying a lot and I didn't want to bring everyone down. I had my 12wk U/S today and everything went great. Baby was wiggling all around and beautiful! The doctor said they believe that everything looks normal and healthy. I'm sooo relieved! I hope you are all doing well!

I had some MAJOR bloat for a few weeks that made me look huge but I'm back to looking around 12wks pregnant. My symptoms are few and far between. I have some reflux and gas and the occasional bout of nausea but it's nothing that gets me feeling very pregnant.


----------



## MrsMandy

So pleased the scan went well for you imsotired! Its such a relief to see them wriggling around in there! Xx


----------



## Kristin.K

Hi ladies! Can anyone help me understand my test results a little better? They came back 'normal' the sheet said, but would love some help and hear what your results were! 

hcg - 1.20 mom - 50th percentile
Papp-a - 2.56 mom - 90th percentile
NT - 0.12 delta - 50th percentile
NB - 1.33 

What do all of these mean?! What are the normal or average numbers? Is the 90th percentile bad or good?! 

What did you all get for results?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Congrats everyone! I hope I get to join team pink as well :) we will know Friday! 

as for now... the heart burn begins :(


----------



## atx614

Glad to hear all is well imsotired! It is hard when you don't have many symptoms. I can't wait to feel baby moving, will give me so much peace of mind.

So the last few days my tailbone has been killing me when I move in certain positions. Is this normal, anyone else having this? My pregnancy with dd was a breeze till about 30 weeks, this one not so much!


----------



## atx614

Kristin.K said:


> Hi ladies! Can anyone help me understand my test results a little better? They came back 'normal' the sheet said, but would love some help and hear what your results were!
> 
> hcg - 1.20 mom - 50th percentile
> Papp-a - 2.56 mom - 90th percentile
> NT - 0.12 delta - 50th percentile
> NB - 1.33
> 
> What do all of these mean?! What are the normal or average numbers? Is the 90th percentile bad or good?!
> 
> What did you all get for results?

I honestly don't know. With dd or this one I must not have had those tests cause I haven't had test results in numbers besides glucose.

Good luck sjd!! We have our gender confirmation thurs! Hoping he is cooperating more this time and is still a he. :haha:


----------



## misspriss

atx614 said:


> Glad to hear all is well imsotired! It is hard when you don't have many symptoms. I can't wait to feel baby moving, will give me so much peace of mind.
> 
> So the last few days my tailbone has been killing me when I move in certain positions. Is this normal, anyone else having this? My pregnancy with dd was a breeze till about 30 weeks, this one not so much!

I had that with my last pregnancy! I only got it at work in my desk chair. I had to make myself get up every hour or so to keep it at bay. I also switched my desk chair back and forth with an exercise ball later on, which helped a lot.


----------



## MrsMandy

atx614 said:


> Glad to hear all is well imsotired! It is hard when you don't have many symptoms. I can't wait to feel baby moving, will give me so much peace of mind.
> 
> So the last few days my tailbone has been killing me when I move in certain positions. Is this normal, anyone else having this? My pregnancy with dd was a breeze till about 30 weeks, this one not so much!

Its not specifically in my tailbone but my lower back and hips are really sore when I first get up and start walking! I have to actively make myself walk straight or I start to waddle already!!


----------



## Eline

I don't know anything about those results Kristin. In fact I refused the copy of my blood test results that my doc wanted to give me, because I knew I'd start to google everything and make myself worry. If your doc says everything is fine, I guess it probably is ;)


----------



## SJDsMommy

atx614 said:


> Glad to hear all is well imsotired! It is hard when you don't have many symptoms. I can't wait to feel baby moving, will give me so much peace of mind.
> 
> So the last few days my tailbone has been killing me when I move in certain positions. Is this normal, anyone else having this? My pregnancy with dd was a breeze till about 30 weeks, this one not so much!


Not in my tail bone but in my hips.. they get so sore but usually its when I am laying down and go to get up (especially if I am laying on my back, which I know I shouldn't be doing for long periods of time anymore... lol) but yeah, things like that are normal but I would still bring it up at your next appointment.


----------



## SJDsMommy

So I have my appointment today.. not expecting much from it. Its a follow up appointment but I'm guessing it will be just like any other.. hear the heart beat, have questions answered and be sent on my way with a date for the next appointment.. I called the drs office a couple days ago to ask them if I would be having an ultrasound and they told me most likely the dr will just use the records from the ER rather do another ultrasound, since I' m not actively bleeding and my anatomy scan is next month anyway..(the nurse on the phone then went on to tell me what I already knew, it can still move, don't have sex, blah blah blah) lol.. I was a bit disappointed but hey maybe I'll get lucky and the dr will change her mind? lol doubtful but I can hope.. At least if nothing else I have my gender scan in 2 days! I can't wait!


----------



## ImSoTired

I have sore hips when lying down for long periods of time or walking for long periods of time. Otherwise I feel fine.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

The all important consultant appointment is tomorrow fingers crossed my stitch will be scheduled!


----------



## RubyRedLips

Good luck tomorrow, xMissxZoiex! I hope you get your stitch scheduled and all your concerns addressed. 

We opted to do the MaterniT21 screen (advanced screening for chromo issues) and the genetic counselor called with good results today. She also mentioned that she could definitively tell me the sex/sexes of the twins if I wanted. We're pretty committed to the Team Yellow plan, but gosh was I tempted! It's so weird to know others know something we don't. Hopefully we don't cave and ask to find out because I really do want the delivery room surprise. ;)


----------



## atx614

Good luck miss z!

Great news ruby! You are a good person, I could never not not with two!!!


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck Miss Z.

That's great news ruby. Good luck on remaining team yellow. A lady in the march 2014 group managed all the way up to 7 months, then some medical staff member told her. She was gutted, so make sure you remind them at every appointment.

AFM scan in 5 hours. About time it was my turn. I will be so pissed of if this baby measures 14 weeks and they can't do my NT testing. I will be having words as I've had pretty crap care this pregnancy so far.


----------



## Eline

Good luck Zoie & mummy!

Does anyone else feel thirsty all the time?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Eline I do feel more thirsty when pregnant.

With my first that was the first symptom I had, for about a week straight no matter how much water I would drink, it never seemed to quench my thirst!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok ladies.. I just have to rant about this one.. A mommy friend I met a while back just told me she just found out she is pregnant with her 3rd child and apparently she doesn't want it. She was telling me that her husband DOES want the baby and that she told him if she has the baby he has to deal with the whole new born stage but then minutes later she tells me that she doesn't care what he says, she doesn't want the baby and she can't be more than 3 weeks along and is going to get the abortion pill and get her tubes tied to make sure it never happens again.. She doesn't even want an ultrasound because she doesn't want to get attached. She said she's not cut out for having 3 and is still getting used to the idea of two and had a hard time bonding with her 2nd.. She's otherwise genuinely a nice person but I am just dumb founded by this.. Who has an abortion against their husbands wish, especially when he actually WANTS the kid! The way she spoke about the baby was as if she thinks its too early to make a difference.. it already has!

I'm not going to get into a prolife/prochoice debate here but the way she was talking completely annoyed me! I will say this though - its sad that so many people are ending a life that is not their own simply because it is growing inside of them and they "can't handle" it and yet so many others are losing the babies they DO want. I just wish she would take the time to consider her options before jumping the gun so very early in the game and doing something she may regret later on.. I didn't even know what to say to her.. so I just told her that I hope it all works out for her in the end..not much else I can say I guess..


----------



## Eline

Maybe she was still a bit in shock from the discovery? Or maybe she's afraid the bonding will be even more difficult with her 3rd? I hope she takes her time to reflect on this difficult decision. It is a bit odd though that she would discuss this with a pregnant friend who is very much looking forward to her baby!


----------



## atx614

That's so sad! Can't believe she wouldn't even talk to her hubby first! If he finds out that's how she lost the baby and he wanted it, they are going to have some marriage problems for sure. If she is only 3 weeks, I am surprised she tested already! Normally early testers are trying to get pregnant. Seems weird to me.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Well I mean I understand her feelings, an unexpected baby can come as a big shock for sure. But yeah - Why tell ME this? And more importantly - why not take time to let things calm down and then decide, and they seem to be doing ok so to just completely ignore that your husband wants the kid? Selfish.. As for the 3 weeks thing, maybe she meant she's 3 weeks late? or was a week late and meant she could have only conceived 3 weeks ago? Who knows.. 

I don't agree with what she is doing but its really none of my business to stop her. I'm just more upset about the attitude she has about it and the way she is going about things. I just don't want her to make any harsh decisions that could affect her marriage or otherwise be something she ends up regretting.


----------



## mrskcbrown

SJDsMommy said:


> Well I mean I understand her feelings, an unexpected baby can come as a big shock for sure. But yeah - Why tell ME this? And more importantly - why not take time to let things calm down and then decide, and they seem to be doing ok so to just completely ignore that your husband wants the kid? Selfish.. As for the 3 weeks thing, maybe she meant she's 3 weeks late? or was a week late and meant she could have only conceived 3 weeks ago? Who knows..
> 
> I don't agree with what she is doing but its really none of my business to stop her. I'm just more upset about the attitude she has about it and the way she is going about things. I just don't want her to make any harsh decisions that could affect her marriage or otherwise be something she ends up regretting.

This situation is very sad and manipulating. How can you get an abortion without your husband's consent? Seems really mean to me but Im guessing she has her reasons.:shrug:


----------



## SJDsMommy

I totally agree! it is very manipulative! I did tell her she may need his consent since they are married. My husband opted for a vasectomy as we are sure this will be our last baby, I had to sign a consent form (which I was a little iffy about at first so I told him I would only do it after our first ultrasound to make sure things were ok so far) because its expensive to reverse and not guaranteed to work when reversed.. he then had to wait 30 days in case either of us changed our minds. We are open to adoption though so if we decide later on that we do want more, we will probably look into that. I love that the dr made him give me a consent form though, gives me "a say" in it. So I do hope if she goes through with an abortion and or sterilization that he has to give his consent too..


----------



## atx614

We had our gender confirmation scan today and I am definitely team blue!!! :happydance:

At 15 weeks I am hoping that it is pretty certain, but not sure! The tech said she is 100% sure. Still probably won't buy until our 20 week, but it will be hard. Maybe a few things! Lol.

How did it go day missz?


----------



## misspriss

My DHs cousin had a scan at 16 weeks and they said girl but it was a boy at 20! But I think it is less likely to see boy and it really be a girl, KWIM? Still 20 weeks might be more reassuring?


----------



## mrskcbrown

SJDsMommy said:


> I totally agree! it is very manipulative! I did tell her she may need his consent since they are married. My husband opted for a vasectomy as we are sure this will be our last baby, I had to sign a consent form (which I was a little iffy about at first so I told him I would only do it after our first ultrasound to make sure things were ok so far) because its expensive to reverse and not guaranteed to work when reversed.. he then had to wait 30 days in case either of us changed our minds. We are open to adoption though so if we decide later on that we do want more, we will probably look into that. I love that the dr made him give me a consent form though, gives me "a say" in it. So I do hope if she goes through with an abortion and or sterilization that he has to give his consent too..

yeah im sure there is something that her husband will likely have to sign!


----------



## mrskcbrown

atx614 said:


> We had our gender confirmation scan today and I am definitely team blue!!! :happydance:
> 
> At 15 weeks I am hoping that it is pretty certain, but not sure! The tech said she is 100% sure. Still probably won't buy until our 20 week, but it will be hard. Maybe a few things! Lol.
> 
> How did it go day missz?

Congrats! We dont get gender scans until 20 weeks here.


----------



## atx614

misspriss said:


> My DHs cousin had a scan at 16 weeks and they said girl but it was a boy at 20! But I think it is less likely to see boy and it really be a girl, KWIM? Still 20 weeks might be more reassuring?

Ah! That would be crazy! Ya, I can wait 5 weeks to buy!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

All our hard work and perseverance paid off!!!

Stitch is booked in for Tuesday fingers crossed the op goes well and so does the recovery!! I'm happy I have a damn good shot at being in this for the long run now :D


----------



## MrsMandy

Miss zoie, glad this is getting sorted for you!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Good luck! Hope it all goes well!


----------



## SJDsMommy

So excited and nervous for my scan. Its in the afternoon. I don't know why I didn't ask for a morning appointment.. I went with the time she offered but I booked it two months ago so surely there were other openings that day lol oh well.. its just going to be a long morning thats for sure..


----------



## Eline

mrskcbrown said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> I totally agree! it is very manipulative! I did tell her she may need his consent since they are married. My husband opted for a vasectomy as we are sure this will be our last baby, I had to sign a consent form (which I was a little iffy about at first so I told him I would only do it after our first ultrasound to make sure things were ok so far) because its expensive to reverse and not guaranteed to work when reversed.. he then had to wait 30 days in case either of us changed our minds. We are open to adoption though so if we decide later on that we do want more, we will probably look into that. I love that the dr made him give me a consent form though, gives me "a say" in it. So I do hope if she goes through with an abortion and or sterilization that he has to give his consent too..
> 
> yeah im sure there is something that her husband will likely have to sign!Click to expand...

I'm not sure about American law, but over here a woman has the final say in decisions like this. The idea is that in the end, you have the right to decide about your own body and you cannot force a woman to carry a pregnancy to term against her wish and deny her her right to her own body for nine months. Though this may be difficult for the father to be, it is a way of thinking that I support.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Good luck SJD!!! Can't wait to hear if your pink or blue!! :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

I don't know what Federal law here says but I think every state is different. I know where I live is it considered a "mommy" state so probably does favor the moms. She lives in another state though so not sure what goes on there.. I know that many parts of the country are working on "Father's" rights too though.

As for my ultrasound - I am going nuts waiting already! I am so nervous lol I'm probably going to take a shower then go pick up my son from my grandfather's house (he spent the night with him last night) even though we are going there for dinner tonight like we usually do on Fridays, I want my son to be at the ultrasound with us. I guess I have a bit of cleaning to do as well so Maybe I'll do that first. My ultrasound is at 1:30 and its currently 6:48 AM here so I will let you all know when we get home! :)


----------



## MrsMandy

Ohh its already nearly 2pm here so when i saw you'd posted i got excited thinking you'd know now!! Silly me forgeting about stupid time diffrence!! 
Good luck later sjd!!


----------



## curiousowl

Eline said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> I totally agree! it is very manipulative! I did tell her she may need his consent since they are married. My husband opted for a vasectomy as we are sure this will be our last baby, I had to sign a consent form (which I was a little iffy about at first so I told him I would only do it after our first ultrasound to make sure things were ok so far) because its expensive to reverse and not guaranteed to work when reversed.. he then had to wait 30 days in case either of us changed our minds. We are open to adoption though so if we decide later on that we do want more, we will probably look into that. I love that the dr made him give me a consent form though, gives me "a say" in it. So I do hope if she goes through with an abortion and or sterilization that he has to give his consent too..
> 
> yeah im sure there is something that her husband will likely have to sign!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure about American law, but over here a woman has the final say in decisions like this. The idea is that in the end, you have the right to decide about your own body and you cannot force a woman to carry a pregnancy to term against her wish and deny her her right to her own body for nine months. Though this may be difficult for the father to be, it is a way of thinking that I support.Click to expand...

Yes, agreed. I think it's important that the woman is protected, especially in cases of domestic abuse, etc.


----------



## mrskcbrown

curiousowl said:


> Eline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> I totally agree! it is very manipulative! I did tell her she may need his consent since they are married. My husband opted for a vasectomy as we are sure this will be our last baby, I had to sign a consent form (which I was a little iffy about at first so I told him I would only do it after our first ultrasound to make sure things were ok so far) because its expensive to reverse and not guaranteed to work when reversed.. he then had to wait 30 days in case either of us changed our minds. We are open to adoption though so if we decide later on that we do want more, we will probably look into that. I love that the dr made him give me a consent form though, gives me "a say" in it. So I do hope if she goes through with an abortion and or sterilization that he has to give his consent too..
> 
> yeah im sure there is something that her husband will likely have to sign!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not sure about American law, but over here a woman has the final say in decisions like this. The idea is that in the end, you have the right to decide about your own body and you cannot force a woman to carry a pregnancy to term against her wish and deny her her right to her own body for nine months. Though this may be difficult for the father to be, it is a way of thinking that I support.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, agreed. I think it's important that the woman is protected, especially in cases of domestic abuse, etc.Click to expand...

Yes I can understand the womens rights being protected as well, its just really hard all around. I hope she makes the right decision for herself and her family, whatever that may be.


----------



## SJDsMommy

In a way I agree - the mother should get to say what she wants to do with her body but I also disagree - its the baby she is deciding the fate of... This video pretty much sums up my thoughts.. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bLMNa3gWAo

but again - I'm not wanting to go into the prolife/prochoice debate. My point was - this woman is going to do it despite her husband's wishes and THAT is not right. I do not think it is ok for a married woman who is in a healthy relationship to decide this without spouse consent and that is my issue with this =/


----------



## SJDsMommy

We'll be leaving for our scan in about 45 minutes! I am so nervous haha


----------



## ImSoTired

Wow I can' believe some of you are finding out the gender already! EEK! My gender/anatomy scan isn't until 20 weeks in January.


----------



## Leikela

Good luck with the scan! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

ImSoTired said:


> Wow I can' believe some of you are finding out the gender already! EEK! My gender/anatomy scan isn't until 20 weeks in January.

You are not alone. My gender scan isnt until my 20 week appt and ill just be 16 weeks tomorrow.:shrug:


----------



## DebbieF

mrskcbrown said:


> ImSoTired said:
> 
> 
> Wow I can' believe some of you are finding out the gender already! EEK! My gender/anatomy scan isn't until 20 weeks in January.
> 
> You are not alone. My gender scan isnt until my 20 week appt and ill just be 16 weeks tomorrow.:shrug:Click to expand...


Same here, I won't get to find out the gender until 20 weeks. I can't wait for December 22nd to get here! It seems like it is SOOO far away..


----------



## curiousowl

I found out the sex through blood test, otherwise I think I'd be waiting until Jan!


----------



## SJDsMommy

It looks like we have joined team blue. Its a boy. I have to admit I am disappointed that my daughter won't have that sisterly bond but baby seems perfectly healthy and thats what matters most!


----------



## MrsMandy

Congrats on your happy healthy little boy! Xx


----------



## MrsMandy

Ah man Children in need should come with a warning for pregnant ladies!! I am sat here in floods every 5 minutes! 


(For those who dont know what Children in need is, its a UK charity that broadcasts once a year to raise millions, but they always show some incredible stories of children and families in need which really tug at the heart strings!!)


----------



## SJDsMommy

https://i62.tinypic.com/314foza.jpg Here's a pic of the little guy. Sorry its not the best, it was a pic of the pic lol


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats SJD!


----------



## Leikela

SJDsMommy said:


> It looks like we have joined team blue. Its a boy. I have to admit I am disappointed that my daughter won't have that sisterly bond but baby seems perfectly healthy and thats what matters most!

Congrats!! I know how you feel. I will feel the same exact way if they tell me I am having a boy.


----------



## atx614

Congrats sjd! That is a great, clear pic!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Excited to go shopping! I'm going to take my son with me and have him pick a few things out. (I'll probably let my daughter pick something too but she's in more of an I want everything I see stage right now haha) I've told about 3 people so far, (sister in law, best friend and another friend of mine) but everyone else will find out with cupcakes tonight. We are doing pizza and a gender reveal for my family so that would be fun. Then I will post the video to facebook. I wanted to find out with the cupcakes too but I just could not wait any longer lol.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Massive congrats in a healthy baby boy :) hopefully the slight disappointment will be short lived and you can get all excited about buying cute little boy things!!

3 weeks until we find out :D so exciting eeeek


----------



## mummy2o

My 20 week scan happened to fall on New Years day so I won't find out the gender until 21 weeks, and that's only if s/he wants to play ball. My gut is telling me boy though, and its been right twice before.


----------



## VGirl

I have my 20 week scan December 12th. If they won't tell us the gender, we'll be booking a private 3D scan right away. We still haven't told our parents (for various reasons). So the news will be broken as "Guess what, guys? We are having a ...". I imagine them being quite shocked :))


----------



## MrsMandy

VGirl said:


> I have my 20 week scan December 12th. If they won't tell us the gender, we'll be booking a private 3D scan right away. We still haven't told our parents (for various reasons). So the news will be broken as "Guess what, guys? We are having a ...". I imagine them being quite shocked :))

Ooo our 20 week scan is the same day!!! &#128512;


----------



## mychelle4

Hello ladies! I've been so busy lately I haven't had time to really sit down and catch up. I hope all of you are doing well. I see several of you have already found out the sex. Congrats to all of you. DH and I did find out what we were having a couple of weeks ago, (genetic testing) and had it confirmed via ultrasound this week. We are officially team pink, and I'm really excited. (I was hoping for another girl.) 

Goodies was having a half off the half off price sale on summer cloths, and we were able to get about 15 outfits for about 35 dollars. One of the perks of finding out the gender early. :happydance: Now I can't wait to get started on the nursery!


----------



## Kazy

Good news for you all! I don't findnout til mid December. Although I could do a private scan as early as next Thursday. It's tempting to schedule it but I don't want to spend the $$. Haha


----------



## MItoDC

Oh my gosh, SJD! That picture is fantastic!


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats on the girl, mychelle! December isn't as far away as may! Lol we have quite a while before we find out the gender. :) I loved the surprise after all the hard labor with dd. But I am still jealous of everyone finding out genders so soon. Lol


----------



## atx614

I am going to do team yellow with the next one. Since we will have one of each I feel like I will be okay with it lol. This time I couldn't!!


----------



## mychelle4

Thank you RubysMommy. May really isn't nearly as far a we may think! :winkwink: I didn't know what I was going to have with my first pregnancy right up until she arrived. I had a really powerful feeling that she was a girl, (did with this one too! I've been calling her a her for weeks now) but I didn't actually know until she was born. There is quite a bit to be said for waiting to find out. Not to mention it tends to drive most people crazy that you decided to wait! (added bonus!) But finding out early enabled the acquisition of gender specific sale merchandise! :haha: 

Now a whole new problem arises for me, I'm terribly picky about girl names! We had a boy name picked out long before we found out the gender, but I've hated every girl name that has been tossed out so far. I didn't have a name for my oldest daughter until the day before she was born. I still swear that she would have had a different name had she come a few days later! I don't know why, I just struggle with girl names so much.


----------



## Eline

That's a great looking scan sjd! Congrats.

I'm counting down to my second trimester: only two days left :)

I am very much looking forward to Christmas, and even more to Christmas with a bump :) I already went to buy some Christmas decorations this weekend.


----------



## Kiss08

My doctor offered me a 16 week scan to check gender (December 10) but we're staying with team yellow! I'll have my 20 week scan early January.


----------



## ImSoTired

Finally almost done with progesterone suppositories (just finishing up the box) and excited and nervous at the same time. My next scan isn't until January but I do have an appt with my doctor on Dec 1st where we will hopefully find baby's heartbeat. Starting to get nervous again but hoping for good things. I can't wait to see baby again.

As for names, I am having a hard time with them also. Nothing is really jumping out at me this time and DH is no help until we find out gender and even then he usually just plays off of my suggestions. 

I truly wish I had the willpower to stay team yellow but I do not. I just need to know! In fact I'm getting very anxious to find out. I'll be happy with either gender. If I were to have a third, and we already had one of each, I think team yellow would be more fun and probably a bit easier for me. I am pretty certain that this will be our last baby though. We have a small house and I think that financially, with my being a sahm until they are both school age , it is the best idea to stick with 2. 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## SJDsMommy

mychelle4 said:


> Hello ladies! I've been so busy lately I haven't had time to really sit down and catch up. I hope all of you are doing well. I see several of you have already found out the sex. Congrats to all of you. DH and I did find out what we were having a couple of weeks ago, (genetic testing) and had it confirmed via ultrasound this week. We are officially team pink, and I'm really excited. (I was hoping for another girl.)
> 
> Goodies was having a half off the half off price sale on summer cloths, and we were able to get about 15 outfits for about 35 dollars. One of the perks of finding out the gender early. :happydance: Now I can't wait to get started on the nursery!


Congrats! I love catching the sales and clearance and stuff haha I only have about 3 outfits so far but I did stock up on diapers and just bought pacifiers, receiving blankets and a few bottles. (I plan on nursing but got bottles for expressed milk and if I need to supplement at all). Can't wait to do more shopping! I don't want to get too much until after the hollidays. We have no storage here and what space we do have is being taken up by christmas presents! haha. We are planning on buying a house right around the time baby is due.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Tomorrow is op day!! So nervous!!. Nerves combined with pregnancy hormones is making me a mess!!. 

As well as the chance that it could make me lose the baby im so emotional, I hope this isn't the last night I have with my baby :(.

We are leaving for the hospital really early in the morning and I may have to stay in overnight depending on what time they get me into surgery as my surgeon does all the emergency c-sections and deliveries that come into the hospital fingers crossed for me it's a quiet day and we'll get done early and I'll get to recover in my own bed.

Wish me luck!! :s


----------



## MrsMandy

Lots of luck and best wishes coming your way!! Really hope it goes well for you tomorrow! Stay positive!! Xx


----------



## atx614

Good luck tomorrow! I knw it's scary, but it is a pretty common procedure now and the drs will take great care of you!


----------



## Leikela

I had my 12 week (+6) ultrasound today. They did the Nuchal scan and along with bloodwork, my chances of having a baby with genetic deformities is very low. When I had my daughter, they Maternity 21 test was not covered by insurance but this time it is! So I opted to have that done, mainly just to find out the gender. We should know by Monday. I am so excited!!

Baby looked well today. Not as active as my daughter at 12 weeks, but he/she moved around a bit and waved at us a few times. LOL It was wonderful to hear the heartbeat too. This is all so real to me now!

They scheduled my 20 week ultrasound for Jan. 5th but I will already know the gender by then. :) That one is mainly for the anatomy scan though. I don't have a gut feeling either way about this baby. I am thinking boy but I would love a sister for my daughter. I will be happy though with any gender as long as the baby is healthy. Exciting times ahead for us all!


----------



## ImSoTired

13 weeks today, woohoo! Starting to feel more and more real. I can't wait until my next u/s.


----------



## Kiss08

Our name list so far:
Boy: Parker, Jack
Girl: Clara, Charlotte, Madison, Amelia


----------



## MItoDC

12w4d and I'm wearing maternity pants at work!:wacko:Feels so weird - and SO much better! lol I was getting pinched in my regular work slacks. Next appointment is tomorrow and I'm super duper anxious to hear the heartbeat again! And to see the pictures with something that looks a lot more like a baby than the last time! Plus I've been telling DH that once we have this scan out of the way we can start telling people - I'm going to have to fess up at work here shortly because I'm starting to feel like I'm getting pretty fat looking!

We're still working on names too - for a boy I think we're pretty settled on Arthur (calling him Artie). For girls we have a little longer list that includes: Vera, Meara, and Adelena (Lena or Addy for short).


----------



## misspriss

MItoDC, I've been wearing maternity for a while...no shame, we ARE pregnant, no reason to put it off and be uncomfortable ;)


----------



## MItoDC

Haha! Thanks, misspriss! It's my first one, so all the reading I've done said I'd "pop" later - so I was just a little surprised to be sooooo uncomfortable in my regular pants already! Not complaining though! I can't wait to have a noticeable bump - especially once I'm in the 2nd trimester!


----------



## atx614

Good luck on scans tomorrow!

I am in all maternity or stretchy pants as well.

We are on decided on names but like...
Boy: Michael, Henry, Benjamin, Ethan, Caleb
Girls: Riley, Sarah, Juliette, Kayla
Soooo many choices!!


----------



## Eline

I hardly ever wear pants so for now I'm still comfortable in my dresses and skirts, although I have quite a big bump already. But I ordered some maternity wear online. I hope that with maternity pants and a very wide shirt on top, I can hide my pregnancy a bit longer at work. Not from my colleagues who know already, but from our clients at the office, even if they mean well, I really hate it when the ask me about my private life.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I came out of hospital earlier this morning

They successfully inserted a shirodkar suture into my cervix! I'm healing well and baby is doing great :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Glad you are doing well MissZoie.:winkwink:

I wear maternity pants or belly bands, which are a life saver.:thumbup:
Our names are for boys: Maysen, Myles and for a girl Kaydence, Kimberli, Kyleigh. Dr appt today, hoping for an ultrasound and an uneventful, nice visit.:cloud9:


----------



## atx614

So happy for you missz!

Good luck mrskcbrown! Love those names too! I like that the boys are m names, and the girls are all k. Cute!

I have my glucose test on Friday since I had gd with dd. not looking forward to that nasty drink! Really hope I pass so I don't have to do the three hour!!


----------



## Eline

That great news Zoie! Glad you got the help you needed!


----------



## MrsMandy

Ah zoie so pleased it went well here's to a happy healthy (hopefully more relaxed!) rest of your pregnancy!! Xx


----------



## Curlymikes

Sorry I have been quiet lately. I haven't had internet access for the last month! It's so fun that people are already finding out gender! I can't wait to find out what my babies are! 
Today I feel really great as far as energy goes. I haven't realized how tired and weighed down I have felt. I have a dr appt today in like a half hour so hopefully I will get to hear the heartbeats again. ( it's the only plus side of these appointments, haha)


----------



## mrskcbrown

atx614 said:


> So happy for you missz!
> 
> Good luck mrskcbrown! Love those names too! I like that the boys are m names, and the girls are all k. Cute!
> 
> I have my glucose test on Friday since I had gd with dd. not looking forward to that nasty drink! Really hope I pass so I don't have to do the three hour!!

Ugh I hate that drink too!!!!:shrug::nope:


----------



## MItoDC

I posted this in my journal, but wanted to post here too with an update! 

My 12 week appointment went really well this morning. Baby is definitely in there and jumping and swimming around!! :happydance: S/he was waving her arms around and opening and closing his mouth and flipping back and forth. The doctor was looking for two measurements - one was the nasal bone and the other was checking the amount of fluid on the back of his/her neck. They also pricked my finger and will let me know in a week or so about my risk for carrying a baby with Downs or one of the trisomy groups. But based on the measurements Doc said both look perfect and that he considers me very low risk right now - except for the fact that I had a cone biopsy done after an abnormal PAP result in college. Apparently that can contribute to an incompetent cervix, so they'll want to monitor me every two weeks from 15-24 weeks to see if my cervix is shortening. If it does they'll throw a stitch in there. He said it's purely a precaution at this point though because in his 20 years he's only seen it happen twice. BUT - I won't mind the excuse to get to see the babe every two weeks!

Attaching the pictures - I know they look like everyone elses, but I'm sure in love with that little squiggly baby all of the sudden! It's feeling much more real now that we saw him/her moving around! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







photo 1 (1).jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 1









photo 2 (1).jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 1









photo 3.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## atx614

Cute little one mito! Glad your dr is on top of it and checking you every 2 weeks! After 28 weeks I will be checked every 2 weeks bc dd had iugr. It is just a precaution, but I am happy to see the little one extra too!


----------



## MItoDC

Thanks, atx! What is iugr? Not familiar with it!


----------



## DebbieF

mrskcbrown said:


> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> So happy for you missz!
> 
> Good luck mrskcbrown! Love those names too! I like that the boys are m names, and the girls are all k. Cute!
> 
> I have my glucose test on Friday since I had gd with dd. not looking forward to that nasty drink! Really hope I pass so I don't have to do the three hour!!
> 
> Ugh I hate that drink too!!!!:shrug::nope:Click to expand...


I actually kind of liked the drink.. Guess I'm a weirdo. :haha:


----------



## atx614

MItoDC said:


> Thanks, atx! What is iugr? Not familiar with it!

It's wear the baby isn't growing properly due to the placenta being messed up. My little one was 5lbs 6oz and they induced early cause her growth was slowing even more. She's now a happy 50 centile gal though! She loved her milk and grew fast lol.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm feeling great today I really caught up on my sleep I didn't wake up until 10.30:D

Just over 2 weeks for my gender scan YAY :D

DH won't hear anything about this baby being a boy lol


----------



## mychelle4

I really envy you ladies that have managed to narrow down your names list so quickly. I'm still fairly clueless as to what I'm going to name our little girl. I am determined to have her named by the time I'm six months along though! 
As of tomorrow I'm seventeen weeks! That's only 3 weeks shy of the half way point. Dang, the first trimester practically crawled by for me, but the second seems to be going at warp speed! My bump seemed to come out of nowhere somewhere between the fourteenth and fifteenth weeks, and has steady been making it more and more difficult to conceal my pregnancy. I swear I went from using a hair tie to keep my pants up to maternity clothing over night. It is kind of exciting though because I finally feel pregnant as well as looking it. The feeling pregnant being amplified by baby girl beginning to make it difficult to bend at the waist. :haha: She was already 5oz at our ultrasound last week! 

I'm really glad you are doing well Zoie, and I can't wait to hear what some more of you will be having!


----------



## Kiss08

mychelle4 said:


> I really envy you ladies that have managed to narrow down your names list so quickly. I'm still fairly clueless as to what I'm going to name our little girl. I am determined to have her named by the time I'm six months along though!
> As of tomorrow I'm seventeen weeks! That's only 3 weeks shy of the half way point. Dang, the first trimester practically crawled by for me, but the second seems to be going at warp speed! My bump seemed to come out of nowhere somewhere between the fourteenth and fifteenth weeks, and has steady been making it more and more difficult to conceal my pregnancy. I swear I went from using a hair tie to keep my pants up to maternity clothing over night. It is kind of exciting though because I finally feel pregnant as well as looking it. The feeling pregnant being amplified by baby girl beginning to make it difficult to bend at the waist. :haha: She was already 5oz at our ultrasound last week!
> 
> I'm really glad you are doing well Zoie, and I can't wait to hear what some more of you will be having!

I didn't name my first until we were about to leave the hospital after she was born! haha


----------



## MrsMandy

I know someone who didnt name their 1st till 3 weeks after birth and their 2nd till right on the very last day they could register the birth!!! Poor namekess bubbas!!


----------



## Catiren

i like the name May Muffins 2015!
im due May 28 2015!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Catiren said:


> i like the name May Muffins 2015!
> im due May 28 2015!

Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## mrskcbrown

My gender scan is Dec 10!! Cant wait. I dreamed last night that I was having a boy, hubby wants a boy, so its probably another boy:haha:. In the dream, I was calling him Maysen. We wont tell friends and family what we are having though until the baby shower lol. Theyll have to wait.:winkwink:


----------



## ImSoTired

We kept our daughter's name a secret because we didn't want to hear people's opinion on it and about all of the girls/women with the same name they disliked, etc. We will do the same this time if I can ever think of a name I like. Maybe it'll just come to me after I find out the gender and I'll instantly have a name I love. Or maybe not. Anyhow, only 48 days to go until gender scan, ugh!

But 10 days until my next ob/gyn appt so hope to hear a beautiful heartbeat that day.


----------



## atx614

Names are so hard! I have a short list, but nothing is definite. We will tell family gender, but not the name until birth!

Had my early glucose test today, I will find out results Monday. Hope they are good so I can chow down at thanksgiving, lol.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've found it pretty easy to find the names we love although I'm finding it difficult to be as passionate about any name like I was passionate for my sons! I love his name!! Any others on second+ babies having this??


----------



## ImSoTired

xMissxZoiex said:


> I've found it pretty easy to find the names we love although I'm finding it difficult to be as passionate about any name like I was passionate for my sons! I love his name!! Any others on second+ babies having this??

Me exactly. When we starting throwing names around and we decided on my daughter's I fell in love with it and just felt like it was going to be her name. I have nothing that I love right now....


----------



## RubysMommy

xMissxZoiex said:


> I've found it pretty easy to find the names we love although I'm finding it difficult to be as passionate about any name like I was passionate for my sons! I love his name!! Any others on second+ babies having this??

Same for us too! We knew dd's name for years, lol. She's named after my grandma. We really like the names we have picked for this one, but not nearly as much as Ruby. :)


----------



## Catiren

mrskcbrown said:


> My gender scan is Dec 10!! Cant wait. I dreamed last night that I was having a boy, hubby wants a boy, so its probably another boy:haha:. In the dream, I was calling him Maysen. We wont tell friends and family what we are having though until the baby shower lol. Theyll have to wait.:winkwink:

 omg you know what? i wondered if a gender reveal party was a part of the baby shower or if it was a separate party on its own. my mom told me its normally announced at the baby shower. 
i have not had gender dreams except the week before i found out i was pregnant. i had a dream i walked into a really calming room(nursery acctually) and i knew right away that the baby in the blue blanket was my baby. i held them closely and my boyfriend was happy in the dream with me. because the blanket and baby hat was blue, it must have been a boy gender dream. i didnt say any names outloud though. 
my boyfriend thinks and hopes its a boy or twins. i hope its twins too! as for a single baby, im thinking its a boy based on chinese calendar and old wives tales but i hope its a girl! i have booked a private scan for next friday since he can determine genders starting at 14 weeks. :happydance:


----------



## SJDsMommy

I could never wait till the baby shower to do the gender reveal lol I'm too much of a planner and wouldn't be able to keep that news to myself haha I think its fun when people do it at the baby shower and all but most people around where I live do the gender reveal first (gifts are not expected its usually just a light lunch or bbq social thing) then that way people can give gender appropriate gifts at the baby shower later on :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Anyhoo.. Sorry to be MIA for the last little while. I've been SUPER busy with school as usual.. 2 of my classes end this week so I have a math final and an ASL final coming up.. My other two classes (Social work and Anatomy) don't end for another 3 weeks.. If I was allowed I would finish them up early but both of those classes do not allow that unfortunately (stupid college rules!). Along with that (not sure if I previously mentioned this or not) my grandmother passed away on the 8th, we are having a memorial for her this afternoon so its been a pretty hectic last couple of weeks for us. So ready to enjoy some more free time with my kiddos this holliday season. We're going to make the most of it the best we can! My husband graduates next month from the medical institute he goes to (he will be an RN but plans to go on to NP so is still in for another 5 years of school) then on Christmas eve morning we are taking a trip a little north of us to attend what is known as "The North Pole Experience" I'm hoping its as good as everyone makes it seem (its all over the news and social media this time of year) its pricey so it better be worth it! haha. Then its back home for us. We always do dinner out (usually applebee's) on Christmas eve as well. A whole month off.. its going to be great! :)

Hope all is well and I hope the rest of you American's in the bunch have a great Thanksgiving week! :) hopefully I'll be back to join in the convo's again real soon! but for now its back to taking practice finals for me!


----------



## Tibbymomma

Just found out today we're having a BOY! :):) <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## gatorj

Tibbymomma said:


> Just found out today we're having a BOY! :):) <3

CONGRATS!!! BOYS ARE GREAT!!! :happydance:


----------



## gatorj

Hi there! We just found out we are having a girl this time around!!! I so knew it!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9::baby::happydance:


----------



## Kazy

Congrats gator and tibby! So exciting!!


----------



## atx614

Congrats tibbymomma and gator!! Great news!

Sjd, so glad you will get a month off! I am sorry your grandma passed. Good luck on finals and enjoy your month with your kiddos! Cant believe Christmas is next month already! The year flew by!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congrats Tibby and Gator!! 13 days until we find out!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats on all on your genders!! Awesome:happydance: We find out Dec. 10, whether boy or girl. We are having a gender reveal party/baby shower together. Everyone can just bring us gender neutral gifts, thats fine. We didnt find out with my son but since this will probably be our last, I want to know ASAP. Congrats all!


----------



## atx614

That's a good idea mrsbrown, to have baby shower early with gender reveal! 

We haven't decided if we will be doing a baby shower this time. I loved mine last time and it was so much fun! I just feel bad since it seems like we just had one for dd. would love help with boy clothes and diapers. Not sure what we will end up doing. Are y'all planning on having a shower or not? Would love to hear others reasonings to help me make my decision. I know my sis will want to give me one, I really just don't know though.


----------



## atx614

Also my dr just called and I passed my one hour glucose test!! Soooooo happy!

I still have to take it again at 28 weeks, but happy to be gd free for now!


----------



## Kazy

My friends always throw me a shower (had one with all three of my others). We just usually make it a diaper and wipes shower. Some people
Will bring other things like clothes and I don't register or anything but I had diapers
For 6 months last time! To me that's even better so I can spend the money on the clothes I like :). 
We may be going team yellow. We really can't decide. This is our last and we already have boy and girl
Clothes. Although I will need some new things either way. We can find out on the 17th. My newest idea is to have the tech put the gender in an envelope and give to a close friend of ours. And then have a friendly wager between my husband and myself to see who can he out the longest on finding out. Then maybe it will be at birth. :) not sure if we will do that or not but thought maybe it would be fun.


----------



## atx614

Wow! Diapers for 6 months would be lovely!

Haha, that's a good idea, I think I could make it to birth if it were a friendly competition with hubby. Ism very competitive lol.


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm thinking of having a small get together instead of a shower. I will only need a few things but gifts won't be required. I just feel like it'll be a good way for people to celebrate the baby and have a party for our family before it becomes a family of 4. My friends and family want to celebrate even if it's not a traditional baby shower because this is baby #2


----------



## MrsMandy

Not sure if we'll have a shower - they're not really traditional here. Most people would just bring a cute outfit or cuddly toy when they first visit after baby is born. 

I had my consultant appointment yesterday. It was supposed to be as I'm slightly over weight they check everything to make sure its not going to put me or baby at risk. However the Dr was less concerned about that (literally said one sentence about it!) and was more concerned with the little note about my dads heart condition - we are now being sent to Guy's hospital in London in a couple of weeks for a detailed heart scan! We're not really concerned as the times we've heard the heartbeat they've said how strong it is, but it is reassuring to know they are erring on the side of caution and checking us anyway! 
We have our 20 week anatomy scan the same day too so looking forward to seeing baby again soon!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

atx614 said:


> That's a good idea mrsbrown, to have baby shower early with gender reveal!
> 
> We haven't decided if we will be doing a baby shower this time. I loved mine last time and it was so much fun! I just feel bad since it seems like we just had one for dd. would love help with boy clothes and diapers. Not sure what we will end up doing. Are y'all planning on having a shower or not? Would love to hear others reasonings to help me make my decision. I know my sis will want to give me one, I really just don't know though.

Personally I think every baby needs to be celebrated. This will be my third baby shower. My friends are excited to give it as Im sure your family is too. I say have one, maybe a diaper shower with cake and ice cream:winkwink:


----------



## RubyRedLips

Congrats to all who have recently found out the sex. So exciting! And it's also a good reminder that we're all progressing nicely toward May. :) 

A little whining time from me: I am STILL sick! Like, running to the bathroom to vomit all day sick. And even when I'm not on the verge of vomiting, nausea is my constant companion. I'm 15w3d and I really thought I'd be past this by now. I'm terrified it will endure throughout the entire pregnancy. Anyone else still struggling with this??? My OB explained in great detail how important it is to try and front-load the weight gain when pregnant with twins so I may have a lecture coming when I step on that scale next week and she sees I'm below my starting weight. No point in worrying about that, I suppose. For now, I'd rather concentrate on surviving each day without vomiting anywhere other than a toilet. ;) 

Exciting that so many of us are already thinking about baby showers. We haven't even announced yet, but I'm already wishing that someone will offer to throw us one. I didn't enjoy my bridal shower and felt pretty silly partaking in that tradition when we really didn't need those things, but I think baby showers are so sweet and special (and honestly we'd really welcome the assistance in getting set up for the new arrivals).


----------



## mrskcbrown

RubyRedLips said:


> Congrats to all who have recently found out the sex. So exciting! And it's also a good reminder that we're all progressing nicely toward May. :)
> 
> A little whining time from me: I am STILL sick! Like, running to the bathroom to vomit all day sick. And even when I'm not on the verge of vomiting, nausea is my constant companion. I'm 15w3d and I really thought I'd be past this by now. I'm terrified it will endure throughout the entire pregnancy. Anyone else still struggling with this??? My OB explained in great detail how important it is to try and front-load the weight gain when pregnant with twins so I may have a lecture coming when I step on that scale next week and she sees I'm below my starting weight. No point in worrying about that, I suppose. For now, I'd rather concentrate on surviving each day without vomiting anywhere other than a toilet. ;)
> 
> Exciting that so many of us are already thinking about baby showers. We haven't even announced yet, but I'm already wishing that someone will offer to throw us one. I didn't enjoy my bridal shower and felt pretty silly partaking in that tradition when we really didn't need those things, but I think baby showers are so sweet and special (and honestly we'd really welcome the assistance in getting set up for the new arrivals).

OH no! I hope you feel better. I still get nausea sometimes when I havent ate. Maybe its worse because you are having twins?? Anyway Im hoping that it gets better soon for you!!:hugs:


----------



## MItoDC

Oh my gosh, Ruby! That sounds terrible! I hope it starts letting up for you soon! I'm the same as mrskcbrown and just have to make sure I have something to nibble on constantly. That seems to have done the trick for me.

AFM - we have a couple more appointments scheduled now. One on the 5th to check my cervix length and then the next on the 23rd for the anatomy scan and gender! I'm going to ask the tech to put the gender in an envelope and we'll open it on Christmas morning! :happydance::xmas16:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ah Ruby that sounds horrible! With my son I lost so much weight not because of sickness but the thought of eating made me dry heave and feel so so sick!. I did find the hungrier I was the worse it was!! Try keeping some dry crackers with you and take a bite every so often even if it's nibbles. 

Right now the thought of veg and salad makes me want to throw up so I just eat what I can when I can! If I fancy a McDonald's burger I won't feel guilty about it, I can't face eating something I don't have to have lol. Last night I has half a tub of coleslaw and two cheese strings because I couldn't face eating anything for dinner.

I hope it eases soon!!


----------



## RubyRedLips

Thanks, ladies! All in all, I know I'm sooooooo lucky to be able to even complain about morning sickness since it seemed for a long time that I might never experience any of this. So I'm trying to maintain my gratitude and take it day by day. And I avoid my triggers when possible which include cleaning anything gross or dirty (hubby thinks this one seems very convenient!) and eating or preparing any food that contains meat that looks too much like the animal it began as. Still not sure how I'll survive that giant turkey being carved on the table right in front of me tomorrow, but I'll play it by ear. ;)

Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Americans and safe travels to anyone off to visit family and friends! :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Good luck Ruby!! Deep breaths :haha:

I wish we celebrated thanks giving! I want a big turkey dinner lol


----------



## Curlymikes

I just announced our pregnancy this morning! It's kinda scary... I'm not sure why. Has everyone else already announced? None of our friends knew only my and dh's mom. 

I'm excited because next Wednesday I'm going for my gender scan! I hope the babies let us see what they are haha. Then I will start buying them little things which makes them seem a little more real!

Happy thanksgiving everyone! I am soo excited to eat turkey and I don't know why. This whole pregnancy I haven't wanted chicken, pork and only very seldom beef. But I've been excited about the turkey for awhile!


----------



## misspriss

I will be formally announcing to the rest of the family today and tomorrow, at holiday gatherings. I am just going to wear something that draws attention to my bump first.

I'm just excited to eat, it seems my appetite has picked up in the second tri.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We still aren't announcing yet not until Christmas. Although I had a follow up appointment with the consultant who did my stitch and who did I bump into in the antenatal clinic waiting room!!!! My cousin and my aunt!!! I knew my cousin was pregnant because she announced over Facebook as soon as she got a positive test but I've asked them to keep quiet lets just hope they do!.


----------



## misspriss

Turns out my cousins wife was pregnant too! She is due in August, so she announced early. I actually didn't announce until after she had left because of how things went, so we didn't get to talk just my aunt (her MIL, who was actually quite upset about the news).


----------



## atx614

Your aunt was upset that you are pregnant Misspriss?! Or that her dil is pregnant? Either way, why is she upset??


----------



## misspriss

Her DIL wad pregnant was why she was upset. she just wanted two grandkids, upset about a third, doesn't think she can handle a third.


----------



## Leikela

Happy Thanksgiving to my fellow Americans! We announced today too. Here is what we put on Facebook. My close family and friends already knew though. It was great to do on Thanksgiving. Everyone was so happy for us. :)

I am still waiting for the results of my Materni21 test. It is driving me full of anxiety! LOL If not tomorrow, then I will most likely hear by Monday. Fingers crossed!!
 



Attached Files:







babyannouncement.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 5


----------



## samzi

Had my 16 week appt today. Because I had a previous section in my last pregnancy im under a consultant. I'm getting 2 growth scans later in pregnancy to check on size of baby. they have to check on its size to decide wether il need a planned section or not. I was wanting one but after talking to him today I feel lots better about trying a vbac


----------



## RubysMommy

We announced on Facebook last week! Most of our families already knew, so it was just to let everyone else know. 
We used this pic and another one I'll post next. Lol I don't know how to add more than 1 pic at a time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## RubysMommy

This is the other pic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## atx614

Too cute leikla and rubysmom! I love the checklist idea!

Samzi, glad your scan went well! How many years ago was your csection?

I ate sooo much this week! Holiday season gets to me for sure!


----------



## samzi

Morning ladies, 16 weeks today :)
I had it with my last daughter and shes 4 in july, so by the time it's time for #3 to be here, it'l be just under 4 years ago.


----------



## atx614

They say anything over 2 years is great, so you are good to go!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Hi everyone! 

Wondering if I can late join ya? I'm due May 14 with baby number 3 :) 

Team yellow until Dec 13th, hoping for happy healthy and maybe a penis :haha:. We have 2 girls and this is the last baby :) 

Pregnancy has been rough, I've been sick since week 7/8 and on diclectin since week 12, had a subchorionic hemmoraghe found at 7 weeks (which has absorbed itself now for a month or so) and now I'm waiting to be tested for obstetric cholestasis. Rough ride! Now that I refound this thread I'll try to read through it all see where everyone else is at! 

Have a great Sunday, 
Meagan


----------



## Kiss08

Part of our Facebook announcement. The rest were some family photos.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kiss08

I've had the stomach flu and was so dehydrated at one point that I nearly had to go to the hospital. On the upswing now though am still feeling pretty rough. 

Meagan I'll add you to the first post tomorrow when I'm at work.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hello everyone! Sorry to have been MIA all week! I've been swamped with finals and homework.. 2 of my classes ended this week, but I still have two more that will last another 2 weeks. So ready to move on and be done with the semester! But glad to havea good month to spend with my kids, homework free! I've felt so bad that homework consumes a lot of my life and my son is really craving attention lately :( my daughter asked to go to the park yesterday too but I had too much homework, I was up from 7:30 AM to about 11:45 pm doing homework =( so been trying to take it easy today and give them some attention while still getting a few easier assignments for the week done and out of the way. Definitely going to make the best of my break! We are going to go to the zoo and to Santa's workshop, a few other fun play areas around here, see some Christmas lights at a Mormon Temple near us (We aren't LDS but some of our family is, we've gone every year and its really beautiful to see all those lights! 

This month is going to go by so fast!

Hope everyone who celebrated had a good holiday weekend! Time to get all the last minute Christmas shopping done!


----------



## Leikela

MeaganMackenz said:


> Hi everyone! Wondering if I can late join ya? I'm due May 14 with baby number 3 :)

Welcome Meagan! Congrats on Baby #3! Sorry that you have been sick. Are you starting to feel better? I hope so!



Kiss08 said:


> I've had the stomach flu and was so dehydrated at one point that I nearly had to go to the hospital. On the upswing now though am still feeling pretty rough.

Oh no! Hope you are feeling better soon! I DREAD getting this while pregnant. We have had it the past two January's ever since I had my first. She seems to bring it home from day care. I am kind of just waiting for it to hit me. I have read though that if you get a fever you should tell your Dr. Not sure if that still applies in the 2nd Trimester though. Please feel better though! That is the type of sickness I wouldn't wish on my worst enemy!!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Thanks! 

The diclectin has it mostly under control, I do have bad days. Scared to go off em though lol :) 

I had the stomach flu twice with dd2, once when I was huge it was terrible! Feel better!


----------



## atx614

Cute announcement kiss!

I had just the stomach bug while pregnant with dd and it was a horrible 48 hours. I cannot even imagine flu!

I was suppose to have my flu shot at my last apt but was sick, so still haven't gotten it. So worried to get the flu!!!


----------



## Kiss08

atx614 said:


> Cute announcement kiss!
> 
> I had just the stomach bug while pregnant with dd and it was a horrible 48 hours. I cannot even imagine flu!
> 
> I was suppose to have my flu shot at my last apt but was sick, so still haven't gotten it. So worried to get the flu!!!

Thanks!

I had the stomach flu, not influenza. I actually got MY flu shot last week! :thumbup:


----------



## Curlymikes

So I need to ask. Yesterday I noticed a little dried stuff on my nipple and so I scraped it and there was a little clear liquid that came out. I freaked out and was shocked so soon. So then I squeezed my boob and I got a little more than a drop out. These are my first babies, is this normal so soon? I'm 16+5. I was really happy because it's another tangible thing that I'm pregnant.

I also just look fat! I am overweight and if you know me you can see my belly has grown but it just looks like I put on 30lbs. I also feel fat. When does this turn around and you feel like you actually have a pregnant belly. I can see people staring at my belly probably trying to decide either if I'm pregnant or if I gained weight.


----------



## ImSoTired

Hi all. I had an appt this morning and baby's heartbeat was found pretty quickly. Everything seems to be going well. I've got a head cold and I've had the occasional upset stomach but otherwise we're good. I've gained 5 lbs but it looks like a lot more. My belly always looks puffy and not very baby bumpish yet imo. I'm sure I'll just wake up one morning and it will be a noticeable baby belly as that's how it happened with my daughter. A little over a month until gender scan. Getting increasingly anxious. 

I hope you are all well!!


----------



## Kristin.K

Hello! Two questions...

1. Has anyone been experiencing awful headaches?! Of so, any remedies you want to share that have worked? I'm suffering for a terrible headache... It's going on two days now and so painful :)

2. Have any new first time moms to be felt the baby move, yet? I'm 16 weeks today, but haven't felt anything. Seems like this is normal, though?


----------



## ImSoTired

Kristin.K said:


> Hello! Two questions...
> 
> 1. Has anyone been experiencing awful headaches?! Of so, any remedies you want to share that have worked? I'm suffering for a terrible headache... It's going on two days now and so painful :)
> 
> 2. Have any new first time moms to be felt the baby move, yet? I'm 16 weeks today, but haven't felt anything. Seems like this is normal, though?

I get occasional headaches too.I'm not sure where you are from but most women swear by a bit of caffeine and tylenol for headaches. Also make sure you're drinking plenty of water and getting rest when you need it.

I felt popping and fluttering with my first at 18 weeks but nothing strong until a few weeks after that, so feeling nothing at 16 wks is common. Even now i'm almost 15 weeks with my second and I've only felt a few pops that *might* be baby.


----------



## VGirl

Kristin.K said:


> Hello! Two questions...
> 
> 1. Has anyone been experiencing awful headaches?! Of so, any remedies you want to share that have worked? I'm suffering for a terrible headache... It's going on two days now and so painful :)
> 
> 2. Have any new first time moms to be felt the baby move, yet? I'm 16 weeks today, but haven't felt anything. Seems like this is normal, though?

Tylenol and caffeine works for me if I get it when I feel the headache is coming. But later on I just put an ice pack on my forehead and hot water bottle for my feet and rest. It works in 90% of times :) 

I have anterior placenta and I'm new to all pregnancy stuff but I think I can feel the baby now. It's not all the time though. The best way I can describe it as there's something that moves out of sink with my body. I stop and think - hey, what was that?! :D It's not a popping feeling for me, more like it's something wiggly there. You'll be feeling it in no time!


----------



## atx614

Curlymikes said:


> So I need to ask. Yesterday I noticed a little dried stuff on my nipple and so I scraped it and there was a little clear liquid that came out. I freaked out and was shocked so soon. So then I squeezed my boob and I got a little more than a drop out. These are my first babies, is this normal so soon? I'm 16+5. I was really happy because it's another tangible thing that I'm pregnant.
> 
> I also just look fat! I am overweight and if you know me you can see my belly has grown but it just looks like I put on 30lbs. I also feel fat. When does this turn around and you feel like you actually have a pregnant belly. I can see people staring at my belly probably trying to decide either if I'm pregnant or if I gained weight.

I had that with dd a few times during pregnancy too. Around 17 weeks was the first time so sounds about right. 

With my first pregnancy i felt movement around 18 weeks and my stomach started looking like a bump around 20 weeks. Hopes this helps ladies!

For headaches I drink lotss of water and take a nap if I am able. Even 10-15 minutes helps so much!


----------



## misspriss

I had a Dr Appointment today and we heard the baby's heartbeat! 156!

Also my BP was good, etc.

Also, we met with my doula yesterday, and I really like her.


----------



## Leikela

I hear you on feeling fat!! I also just look like I gained a lot of weight but it really is noticeable in my belly. I have popped already! I just try and wear lots of bulky clothes to feel better.

I didn't feel my first baby until 22 weeks or so. With my second, I felt some movement/flutters around 12 weeks. I don't feel them that often but I have felt them. You get better with recognizing it the second time around.

I had the Materni21 test and we got the results today. Negative for Trisomy 21, 18 and 13. And it's a BOY! I am very much still in shock and mourning a bit the loss of another baby girl but thankful to have a healthy boy and that I do already have a girl. So a boy it is and I am slowly letting it sink in! :)


----------



## MItoDC

Hi ladies,

So glad to see so many good scans the last few days! I have definitely been dealing with headaches - seems for me that they coincide with big temperature changes or pressure changes. My doctor also recommended the tylenol and caffeine combo. I usually try just the caffeine and lots of water to see if I can kick it before I take the tylenol. It works most of the time and I've only had to take tylenol twice.

I'm also feeling pretty fat. I had to do some shopping this weekend for maternity clothes. But then at work today everyone is commenting on "my little bump" so maybe it's more in our heads that we just look fat when in fact we're looking pregnant? OR they're just being nice to me. lol!

We put the crib together this weekend! I bought it off craigslist because it is made by a company with our last name that I never knew existed and I couldn't pass it up! It's so gorgeous and I'm so pleased with it! It feels too early to have it up, but I also figure it's one less thing on the "to do" list for later!

We've got a scan this Friday to check my cervix length. Hoping that goes well, but also looking forward to another look at baby!

Hope you all have fantastic weeks!


----------



## atx614

Mitodc, is the scan to check cervix length abdominal or transvaginal? I am thinking on requesting one as I have felt a ton f pressure o the point of nausea and my cervix feels weird like there is something in it and it gets worse when I bend. I am afraid of having an incompetent cervix and would rather them check to put my mind at ease.


----------



## MItoDC

atx614 said:


> Mitodc, is the scan to check cervix length abdominal or transvaginal? I am thinking on requesting one as I have felt a ton f pressure o the point of nausea and my cervix feels weird like there is something in it and it gets worse when I bend. I am afraid of having an incompetent cervix and would rather them check to put my mind at ease.

I'm told it will be transvaginal. They're doing it every two weeks until 24 weeks because I had a cone biopsy when I was younger and that can contribute to an incompetent cervix. Definitely worth having them check it out if you're having those sensations! Just for peace of mind if nothing else.


----------



## MrsMandy

Hi everyone! Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Atx - hope your OK, def go get that checked even if just for your own peace of mind!! 

I have just gotten over a cold but have been left with a horrid chesty cough and obviously I can't take any medication for this - anyone had success with any home remedy's? I had the same last year and pulled a muscle in my ribs which I was heavily medicated for as it was agony - I'm worried the same thing will happen! :(


----------



## Eline

@Kristin: I'm a FTM as well and I haven't felt baby move yet. I will be 16 weeks tomorrow. But I've heard some women have to wait until 20 weeks or even longer.

@Curlymikes: Even before I got pregnant, I sometimes could squeeze a little drop out, so with all the pregnancy hormones, I'm sure this is normal.


----------



## atx614

MrsMandy said:


> Hi everyone! Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Atx - hope your OK, def go get that checked even if just for your own peace of mind!!
> 
> I have just gotten over a cold but have been left with a horrid chesty cough and obviously I can't take any medication for this - anyone had success with any home remedy's? I had the same last year and pulled a muscle in my ribs which I was heavily medicated for as it was agony - I'm worried the same thing will happen! :(

Thanks! I called today and they said that with each pregnancy after your first that everything will be lower, hence the pressure. She said a maternity belt will help, but I should be fine till my apt in two weeks but to call if it gets worse. Not much help, haha, but the pressure was gone this morning so maybe I just did too much yesterday and need to take it easy!


----------



## MrsMandy

Well glad you've had your mind put at ease! Take it easy atx! Xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

MItoDC said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> So glad to see so many good scans the last few days! I have definitely been dealing with headaches - seems for me that they coincide with big temperature changes or pressure changes. My doctor also recommended the tylenol and caffeine combo. I usually try just the caffeine and lots of water to see if I can kick it before I take the tylenol. It works most of the time and I've only had to take tylenol twice.
> 
> I'm also feeling pretty fat. I had to do some shopping this weekend for maternity clothes. But then at work today everyone is commenting on "my little bump" so maybe it's more in our heads that we just look fat when in fact we're looking pregnant? OR they're just being nice to me. lol!
> 
> We put the crib together this weekend! I bought it off craigslist because it is made by a company with our last name that I never knew existed and I couldn't pass it up! It's so gorgeous and I'm so pleased with it! It feels too early to have it up, but I also figure it's one less thing on the "to do" list for later!
> 
> We've got a scan this Friday to check my cervix length. Hoping that goes well, but also looking forward to another look at baby!
> 
> Hope you all have fantastic weeks!

All the best with your cervical length scans!, everything crossed your cervix stays nice and long and strong :)



atx614 said:


> Mitodc, is the scan to check cervix length abdominal or transvaginal? I am thinking on requesting one as I have felt a ton f pressure o the point of nausea and my cervix feels weird like there is something in it and it gets worse when I bend. I am afraid of having an incompetent cervix and would rather them check to put my mind at ease.

I do have an incompetent cervix and if you had one you'd have had it in your first pregnancy unless you have had cervical surgery since giving birth. A cervical incompitence that isn't caused by surgeries/biopsies (the type I have) is extremely rare and is most likely caused by genetic muscle tissue weakness. Which would have come out in your first pregnancy. :) don't worry it's impossible for you to have a IC


----------



## SJDsMommy

I've felt like I have really popped this last week.. this being my 3rd little one I started getting a belly real fast but then I hardly had any bump growth for a good while from about 12 weeks to 17 weeks.. I took a bump pic for facebook and then like 4 days later my husband was like wow, your stomach has really popped over the last few days.. and I told him that it totally has! Not sure if there has been any weight gain to go along with it..but as all I have gained so far is the 5 lbs I initially lost I assume I will start racking up the weight gain now =/ hopefully though its not TOO much haha. I have my next appointment on the 10th, so a week from today.. I will be having my anatomy scan so should get a confirmation on gender, and hopefully some good change in the placenta previa issue..


We are also reconsidering baby names (some of you may have seen my post about it about a week or so ago in 2nd tri) I've tried to give it time but I really don't feel like this name is meant to be for our baby and I don't want to settle for something I don't really care for.. Hubby wasn't happy about it as its a name he's wanted for a while (though I told him we can use it for a middle name, which is what I originally suggested but he wanted it as the first) but anyway in the end he understood where I was coming from too.. Not tossing the name out completely just yet but hopefully we figure something out that we both like! 


Soo, has anyone bought anything for baby yet? We have about 7 packs of diapers in a few different sizes, some receiving blankets (which I use as spit up rags more than anything really) a few bottles in a disney cars theme, and a couple outfits then one pack of pacifiers. I also have a friend out of state that sent me a bunch of stuff! a blanket with a little matching mini blanket (one of those things with a stuffed animal head on it), a bath toy, a bathtime set of lotions and baby wash, a bath robe that looks like a shark, some wash cloths and a few other little things like that.. 

After the hollidays and my son's birthday are over I am going to stock up on more clothes! but if anyone asks what we want for Christmas, I am telling them gift cards so I can go baby shopping!


----------



## atx614

Thank you missz, that puts my mind at ease!!

Sjd, we have our double stroller now, one pack of NB diapers till cord falls off then I will use mostly cloth, and I have been slowly getting oh clothes at garage sales and on Craigslist. With dd we still use normal diapers whenever we go out or I get behind on laundry, so will defiantly need more diapers. I think I will be asking for gift cards too!


----------



## Curlymikes

I had another scan today. Everything measured great and they look like real babies now! They think (and me too) there is one boy and one girl. We saw a little something on one and nothing on the other. They weren't sure and wouldn't give me a direct answer because they say it's early. I dreamt that it was a boy and girl even before I knew it was twins so now I feel even more confident. I am just thrilled to know everything is measuring correctly and they saw no malformations. Their heartbeats were 154 and 156. I'm soooo happy today.


----------



## InformedMomma

Wow curlymikes that sounds amazing! Glad there were no abnormalities and so exciting to hear there is likely one of each :winkwink:


----------



## MrsMandy

Wow congrats curlymikes! So exciting! :)

I'm very excited tonight! Hubby put his chilly hand on my belly this evening and got a very definate nudge back! Hubby thought it was me until I asked if he felt that!! So happy - been waiting over a week for another definite movement, so happy hubby felt it too!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## atx614

Congrats curly!

That's so exciting mrsmandy! I am feeling baby now for sure, but no big kicks hubby would be able to feel. Can't wait go that!!


----------



## Eline

I'm really looking forward to feeling our baby move as well. Every day I make some time to try and feel him, but so far nothing yet. But as I'm only 16 weeks and have anterior placenta, I probably will have to wait a while longer...

I had a scan last week though as he was measuring right on time and moving around a lot.

It's great that your OH got to feel it so clearly, MrsMandy!


----------



## curiousowl

This week I bought a lamp with an owl on it since I'm decorating with owls and found one I was in love with. And I bought one little outfit when I found out the sex. My MIL gave us some blankets and a very frilly, completely impractical dress. We have a wedding to go to when she'll be about 2 months old so hopefully it will fit for that, otherwise no idea where she'd wear it!


----------



## SJDsMommy

curiousowl said:


> This week I bought a lamp with an owl on it since I'm decorating with owls and found one I was in love with. And I bought one little outfit when I found out the sex. My MIL gave us some blankets and a very frilly, completely impractical dress. We have a wedding to go to when she'll be about 2 months old so hopefully it will fit for that, otherwise no idea where she'd wear it!


My grandpa loves to buy my daughter dresses... but they are ALWAYS obviously picked out by someone old... its something he usually picks up at a yard sale or goodwill or something and looks like something a little girl would have worn about 40/50 years ago -_- Needless to say she rarely ever wears them longer than to take a picture in for him to see lol but its the thought that counts!


----------



## Kristin.K

Hi! I just had my 16 week appointment 2 nights ago... Standard visit - weight, blood pressure, and we got to hear the baby's heartbeat again! Never gets old :) the baby's heartbeat is 170! I hear that's fast, but the doctor said it sounds good and normal. 

I haven't felt the baby move yet and I can't wait!! What's it feel like?!

I haven't bought anything for the baby, yet... I think I'm going to wait until my 20 week scan. We're not going to find out the gender so it will be tricker! What are some great things you bought?!


----------



## Kazy

I love my moby wrap. It was awesome. And I will use again. That's a must in my opinion (or some sort if carrier if you prefer something different). 

To me baby feels like popcorn in my stomach. I have been feeling a ton of movement today. Not so much from the outside but by the amount I'm
Feeling I think I will within the next few weeks. Now I'm counting down the days to my next ultrasound on the 17th!


----------



## RubysMommy

I agree with getting a wrap/carrier. I got the moby wrap at my baby shower, but didn't use it as often as I expected to. I plan on using it all the time with #2! It takes a few minutes to get on, but is so comfortable. I may get a ring sling as well tho. 

It's harder to find gender neutral outfits. We have all the clothes we will need from my sister, thank goodness. She's already given us 5/6 bins of girls clothes for Ruby and has the same amount of boy clothes to give us too! Our favorite outfits for the first 4 months were zipper pjs. I suggest getting lots of those! The button up pjs are good too, but it's so much faster with a zipper lol. 

I haven't had an appointment in about 6 weeks. We joined a centering pregnancy group that includes our prenatal appointments. And those start on Monday! I can't wait. We were in the same type of group with Ruby and it's so informative and nice to meet other moms and moms to be. 

Baby was moving about once a day from 10 weeks to about 14 weeks, then they were a lot less frequent. I was getting a bit concerned, but remembered how early it still was. He/she has def been moving around a lot more the past few days. Hopefully they will be getter stronger soon!


----------



## curiousowl

SJDsMommy said:


> curiousowl said:
> 
> 
> This week I bought a lamp with an owl on it since I'm decorating with owls and found one I was in love with. And I bought one little outfit when I found out the sex. My MIL gave us some blankets and a very frilly, completely impractical dress. We have a wedding to go to when she'll be about 2 months old so hopefully it will fit for that, otherwise no idea where she'd wear it!
> 
> 
> My grandpa loves to buy my daughter dresses... but they are ALWAYS obviously picked out by someone old... its something he usually picks up at a yard sale or goodwill or something and looks like something a little girl would have worn about 40/50 years ago -_- Needless to say she rarely ever wears them longer than to take a picture in for him to see lol but its the thought that counts!Click to expand...


Yeah, my MIL had 3 boys so she's been dying for this for forever. This dress is all ribbons and tiny pearls and it's cream-colored. It's beautiful but DH said if she wears it to the wedding it might look like we want her to be the bride, lol.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Please be careful with wraps and carriers and do some research! (Not so sound like one of those annoying know it alls or anything but..) At my daughters 1 year check up we told the dr about how she walks with one foot pointed in, after observing her walk he sent her to a specialist who took xrays and noticed she has what is known as a tibial torsion (its very common and something she will outgrow) He said that usually its just a result of how the baby lays in the womb BUT that it can be made worse by excessive swaddling or use of baby carriers. The use of them can also cause hip dysplasia.. My kids hated being swaddled and I never used a carrier but anytime I hear talk about them I always want to let people know what I was told, just in case! 

That's not to say they can't be helpful here and there, just wouldn't advise excessive or prolonged use of them.


----------



## misspriss

SJDsMommy said:


> Please be careful with wraps and carriers and do some research! (Not so sound like one of those annoying know it alls or anything but..) At my daughters 1 year check up we told the dr about how she walks with one foot pointed in, after observing her walk he sent her to a specialist who took xrays and noticed she has what is known as a tibial torsion (its very common and something she will outgrow) He said that usually its just a result of how the baby lays in the womb BUT that it can be made worse by excessive swaddling or use of baby carriers. The use of them can also cause hip dysplasia.. My kids hated being swaddled and I never used a carrier but anytime I hear talk about them I always want to let people know what I was told, just in case!
> 
> That's not to say they can't be helpful here and there, just wouldn't advise excessive or prolonged use of them.

Only certain types of carriers are associated with a possible increase in risk of hip dysplasia, and that has not been proven it is purely theoretical. Wraps do not fall into this category, and regular/loose blanket swaddling does not usually fall into this category either. It's very tight swaddling that restricts the movement of the hips which is associated with the increased risk. The type of carriers that theoretically might increase the risk are the kind that do not support the child's legs, just allow them to dangle only supporting them in the crotch. Not wraps or most SSC that properly support the legs/seat.

Carriers
Swaddling


----------



## Kiss08

misspriss said:


> SJDsMommy said:
> 
> 
> Please be careful with wraps and carriers and do some research! (Not so sound like one of those annoying know it alls or anything but..) At my daughters 1 year check up we told the dr about how she walks with one foot pointed in, after observing her walk he sent her to a specialist who took xrays and noticed she has what is known as a tibial torsion (its very common and something she will outgrow) He said that usually its just a result of how the baby lays in the womb BUT that it can be made worse by excessive swaddling or use of baby carriers. The use of them can also cause hip dysplasia.. My kids hated being swaddled and I never used a carrier but anytime I hear talk about them I always want to let people know what I was told, just in case!
> 
> That's not to say they can't be helpful here and there, just wouldn't advise excessive or prolonged use of them.
> 
> Only certain types of carriers are associated with a possible increase in risk of hip dysplasia, and that has not been proven it is purely theoretical. Wraps do not fall into this category, and regular/loose blanket swaddling does not usually fall into this category either. It's very tight swaddling that restricts the movement of the hips which is associated with the increased risk. The type of carriers that theoretically might increase the risk are the kind that do not support the child's legs, just allow them to dangle only supporting them in the crotch. Not wraps or most SSC that properly support the legs/seat.
> 
> Carriers
> SwaddlingClick to expand...

Yep - agreed with all of that. We love babywearing and do it a lot! There's a few cheaper products that aren't good for hips (narrow bodied carriers or most carriers that allow forward facing) but the vast majority are just fine! :thumbup:


----------



## atx614

My dr said anything forward facing is a no no, but others with support are great! I like moby when dd was small then ergo as she grew!

Thanks for the info sjd! A lot of people need to hear thatso they can research propped carriers!

I am thinking on wearing lo while I push dd in a stroller while we are out at first, but I got a double stroller too since they will be so close in age.


----------



## ImSoTired

My daughter was born with hip dysplasia and we were instructed by her orthopaedic surgeon not to use any type of wraps or slings as her legs were supposed to be kept apart and she didn't like the way they held baby's legs at the hip. So we just didn't use one and we probably won't this time either. We also couldn't use a jumperoo or a walker or even wear pants for quite a while. It was a tough time but we got through it and she has no signs of dysplasia now. Hoping the next one doesn't have it. My daughter's was discovered in the hospital before we left so we knew from the beginning but it didn't make it any less shocking when she was fitted for a harness. I didn't realize that slings could cause it though...


----------



## Kiss08

atx614 said:


> My dr said anything forward facing is a no no, but others with support are great! I like moby when dd was small then ergo as she grew!
> 
> Thanks for the info sjd! A lot of people need to hear thatso they can research propped carriers!
> 
> I am thinking on wearing lo while I push dd in a stroller while we are out at first, but I got a double stroller too since they will be so close in age.

We'll have the same age gap and I think we'll likely do the same thing with wearing this one while putting the older on in a stroller.


----------



## atx614

Hi all! I asked in the request forum for someone to make us a siggy. The wonderful Shile designed these so we can have one! Yay!! First one is blue, then orange, then pink, then purple, then yellow. :)



[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/6ed9h2.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i57.tinypic.com/11hghf9.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2dheob5.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i60.tinypic.com/5dl2rm.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2233297-2015-june-bugs-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/27zgspz.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


----------



## atx614

You have to delete all the * and then it will work!


----------



## atx614

Use these ones! I deleted the stars so you just have to copy and paste into your siggy. Now it is linked to our page too!

https://i62.tinypic.com/6ed9h2.png


https://i57.tinypic.com/11hghf9.png


https://i61.tinypic.com/2dheob5.png


https://i60.tinypic.com/5dl2rm.png


https://i61.tinypic.com/27zgspz.png


----------



## atx614

Sorry for the million posts...I am new to this, ha. I cannot delete the stars for you or the pic will just show up. Use these codes though because they will link you to the May page. You just have to delete the 4 * symbols and it will work.


[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2221621-mays-munchkins-2015.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/6ed9h2.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2221621-mays-munchkins-2015.html"][*IMG]https://i57.tinypic.com/11hghf9.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2221621-mays-munchkins-2015.html"][*IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2dheob5.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2221621-mays-munchkins-2015.html"][*IMG]https://i60.tinypic.com/5dl2rm.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2221621-mays-munchkins-2015.html"][*IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/27zgspz.png[/IMG*][/URL*]


----------



## curiousowl

These are great, thanks!


----------



## MrsMandy

They're really cute!!


----------



## RubysMommy

Awesome! Love them. I'm so glad to finally have a signature :) thanks so much!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Just passing on what I was told. Better safe than sorry :)


----------



## Kiss08

atx614 said:


> Sorry for the million posts...I am new to this, ha. I cannot delete the stars for you or the pic will just show up. Use these codes though because they will link you to the May page. You just have to delete the 4 * symbols and it will work.
> 
> 
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2221621-mays-munchkins-2015.html"][*IMG]https://i62.tinypic.com/6ed9h2.png[/IMG*][/URL*]
> 
> 
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2221621-mays-munchkins-2015.html"][*IMG]https://i57.tinypic.com/11hghf9.png[/IMG*][/URL*]
> 
> 
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2221621-mays-munchkins-2015.html"][*IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/2dheob5.png[/IMG*][/URL*]
> 
> 
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2221621-mays-munchkins-2015.html"][*IMG]https://i60.tinypic.com/5dl2rm.png[/IMG*][/URL*]
> 
> 
> [*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/2221621-mays-munchkins-2015.html"][*IMG]https://i61.tinypic.com/27zgspz.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

Added to the first post! :thumbup:


----------



## atx614

How's everyone feeling? Hoping all the ms is gone now!

I have been using the Doppler more the last few days because bubs has been so quiet. Then will kick away like 5 mins after I use it, haha. Seems he has his daddy's personality :haha:

We have our 20 week scan in 11 days! I am so excited, but I feel way way more nervous this time around than with dd. I think because I was oblivious with dd and we were finding our gender at that scan. This time I am so much more aware of what they can find on the scan and I am soo nervous. Just want little one to be healthy and okay!


----------



## Kiss08

atx614 said:


> How's everyone feeling? Hoping all the ms is gone now!
> 
> I have been using the Doppler more the last few days because bubs has been so quiet. Then will kick away like 5 mins after I use it, haha. Seems he has his daddy's personality :haha:
> 
> We have our 20 week scan in 11 days! I am so excited, but I feel way way more nervous this time around than with dd. I think because I was oblivious with dd and we were finding our gender at that scan. This time I am so much more aware of what they can find on the scan and I am soo nervous. Just want little one to be healthy and okay!

I feel the same way with the nervousness with the 20 week scan. My first I was only thinking about finding out the gender but since we aren't finding that out this time, I'm more worried that something will be wrong with the baby. I have no reason to think that but I do worry!

Symptoms-wise I've been feeling fine.. other than still a bit tired. I'm moving this saturday so stressed about that!! I'm also getting paranoid about getting the flu. There's a bunch of people at my office who have it so I'm worried about getting sick..


----------



## RubysMommy

I've been feeling pretty good for the most part. I've started getting heartburn the last few weeks and keeping throwing out neck muscles and my sciatic nerve in my lower back has been hurting, boo! 

I've got my midwife pregnancy group and check up tonight. I feel like it's been forever since my last appointment, so I'm really excited for that! And tonight we will talk about when to get my 20 week scan. I'm 18 weeks now, but we will be going out of town on Sunday and won't be home until the 30th. So I'll have to do it this week or when I'm 22 weeks. I'm fine with either since we won't be finding out gender. 

Stupid flu! I hope it stays away from all of us and our kids!!


----------



## MrsMandy

Got my 20 week scan on Friday! :happydance:
Nerve wracking though as we have the in depth heart scan 1st. Fairly confident all is OK, but still is worring when they want to double check these things!! 

Also my appetite is totally back with a vengeance! Though weirdly still no weight gain! Is that normal? I dropped 1/2 stone in 1st 12 weeks and none has gone back on despite eating normally again now! Surely I should have put some weight on by now with the size of this bump!!! And its def growing too! Can anyone let me know if they are/have previously experienced the same at all?


----------



## Kiss08

I think weight gain varies a LOT from pregnancy to pregnancy (even within the same person) and a wide range is considered normal. As long as you are eating okay and baby is growing fine, there's not really much cause for concern. Another factor is prepregnancy weight. 

I gained 10 pounds by now with my first. I've gained 2 with this one. My bump is significantly bigger this time around as well. I was heavier prepregnancy with my first versus my second... so who knows really!


----------



## ImSoTired

I'm just waiting and waiting. 20 week scan is exactly a month away and I'm anxious. I want to get excited and i feel like knowing the gender will help me be more excited and make this more real for me. 

My daughter will be 2 tomorrow so she's been keeping me busy. Also with the holidays and appts and all of that...I have bloodwork tomorrow, my second set for the downs and trisomy test, and then my daughter's 2 year on monday, another ob appt after Christmas and then my gender scan. EEEK!

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## MrsMandy

Kiss08 said:


> I think weight gain varies a LOT from pregnancy to pregnancy (even within the same person) and a wide range is considered normal. As long as you are eating okay and baby is growing fine, there's not really much cause for concern. Another factor is prepregnancy weight.
> 
> I gained 10 pounds by now with my first. I've gained 2 with this one. My bump is significantly bigger this time around as well. I was heavier prepregnancy with my first versus my second... so who knows really!

Thanks - I guess I'm just a worrier as it wasn't what i had prepared myself for! I was a bit overweight to start with, and bump is def getting bigger and I'm starting to feel more flutters so its not a bad thing I haven't put weight on!


----------



## ImSoTired

Kiss08 said:


> I think weight gain varies a LOT from pregnancy to pregnancy (even within the same person) and a wide range is considered normal. As long as you are eating okay and baby is growing fine, there's not really much cause for concern. Another factor is prepregnancy weight.
> 
> I gained 10 pounds by now with my first. I've gained 2 with this one. My bump is significantly bigger this time around as well. I was heavier prepregnancy with my first versus my second... so who knows really!

I agree, as I've not gained much yet this time but my belly is bigger than I was with my first. I have about the same starting weight or I might be a few lbs lighter than I was with my daughter, but I expect to gain about the same this time or hopefully a little less. Trying not to think much about it.


----------



## Eline

Up to now, I haven't gained much weight either (without making an effort), but I'm guessing that might change quickly as my appetite is definitely 'back with a vengeance' as well. As I started this pregnancy with a BMI of 26, I'm hoping to keep my weight in check though, but we'll just have to see how it goes. When I'm on my period, I don't seem to have too much willpower so I'm wondering what the pregnancy hormones will do with that.


----------



## RAFwife

Bit late, but can I join the May Munchkins?! Finally letting myself get excited about being pregnant! I'm due May 13th, my 20 week scan is 22nd December - very nervous. Had a 16 wee scan and it's looking like a boy :happydance: my husband is currently deployed so would love any extra support! xx


----------



## atx614

Welcome rag! :hi:
We are only a few days apart. My scan is the 19th! Very nervous too! Excited, but nervous!!

I have gained about 15 pounds so far. Still about 10 pounds less than I was prepragnancy with dd, but I lost a lot of wait breastfeeding. Hoping that happens again, but I hear losing wait is harder after the second, third,etc.


----------



## mrskcbrown

My 20 weeks scan is today in a few hours at 3pm. Im excited and hoping for a girl but will be happy with what God has for me:happydance:


----------



## Kazy

Welcome RAFwife!


----------



## RubyRedLips

Congrats, RAFwife! And welcome! :)

Bump question, ladies: Is your bump hard? This is my first pregnancy and I felt like my bump was taking forever to show up, but in the last couple weeks it's finally a bit noticeable. The thing is, it's pretty soft and when I touch it it mostly just feels like I've gained weight in that one location. I've never had much belly fat (it prefers to congregate on my thighs -- super unhelpful in the age of skinny jeans) so I'm not sure what's happening now. Is it supposed to feel hard by now? Are your bumps hard?

My morning sickness has finally abated (*knocks on wood*) and I haven't felt the twins move yet, so I'm beginning to get this crazy feeling they're not still there, or maybe that they never were and I made them up and am just over eating and making myself fat. Of course, I've seen them on ultrasounds so deep down I know I didn't invent them... Pregnancy has made me truly crazy!

Ultrasound on the 18th will hopefully put my crazy mind at ease...

Hope everyone else is feeling more confident and less crazy than me! :)


----------



## RubysMommy

Welcome, RAFwife! I was finally able to order my 20 week scan, but it won't be until January 5 (22+4). We are going out of town from the 14-30 for Christmas with my inlaws and my family, so that's really the first available time we can go. We won't be finding out gender so a couple extra weeks isn't a big deal to me. But I can't wait to see baby again!

I do have to get my early gestational diabetes screening in before we leave. Hopefully I'll be able to go on Friday.


----------



## misspriss

RAFWife, welcome!

Ruby, my bump is getting bigger, but still soft and mushy. Looks nice in secret fit belly clothes though, very bump-flattering.


----------



## atx614

My bump isn't hard yet either ruby! Just a bump, lol.

Good luck at your scan mrsbrown! Can't wait to hear how it goes!

Can't believe it is almost Christmas. I have soooooo much to do still. Thank goodness I did a lot of online shopping at black Friday!

Rubysmom, I had to take the early gd test too! Good luck! Where are you going for Christmas?


----------



## curiousowl

Yup, my bump is squishy.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My bump is mostly squishy too, can get hard in the morning when I'm desperate to pee though!

Welcome RAF :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Mostly squishy bump here too.


----------



## RubysMommy

atx614 said:


> My bump isn't hard yet either ruby! Just a bump, lol.
> 
> Good luck at your scan mrsbrown! Can't wait to hear how it goes!
> 
> Can't believe it is almost Christmas. I have soooooo much to do still. Thank goodness I did a lot of online shopping at black Friday!
> 
> Rubysmom, I had to take the early gd test too! Good luck! Where are you going for Christmas?


Thanks! We are going to northern Wisconsin on Lake Superior. That's where my husbands family is from. 


My belly isnt hard yet either!


----------



## VGirl

Mine got hard a week or so ago. In fact, I feel the skin stretching on my tummy after I eat and it's uncomfortable and even a bit itchy. It's hard to bend for me already even though the bump is not massive at all. I guess I will mention it during my dr appointment next week.


----------



## RubyRedLips

Thanks, everyone! I'm so glad I'm not the only one with a soft & squishy bump. :)


----------



## atx614

RubysMommy said:


> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> My bump isn't hard yet either ruby! Just a bump, lol.
> 
> Good luck at your scan mrsbrown! Can't wait to hear how it goes!
> 
> Can't believe it is almost Christmas. I have soooooo much to do still. Thank goodness I did a lot of online shopping at black Friday!
> 
> Rubysmom, I had to take the early gd test too! Good luck! Where are you going for Christmas?
> 
> 
> Thanks! We are going to northern Wisconsin on Lake Superior. That's where my husbands family is from.
> 
> 
> My belly isnt hard yet either!Click to expand...

Brrrrr! Sounds cold!i love the cold at Christmas though. One of the things I miss most about Ohio is snow. I hope we can go next winter or maybe even this February so my daughter can see snow!


----------



## Leikela

RAFwife said:


> Bit late, but can I join the May Munchkins?! Finally letting myself get excited about being pregnant! I'm due May 13th, my 20 week scan is 22nd December - very nervous. Had a 16 wee scan and it's looking like a boy :happydance: my husband is currently deployed so would love any extra support! xx

Welcome and congrats! I am having a boy too! I already have a daughter so I don't even know what to do with a boy! LOL How have you been feeling?


----------



## RAFwife

Thank you so much everyone :hugs:
Leikela congrats on the little man!! So nice to have one of each! Haha this is my first so I don't know what to do with either a boy or girl yet!! I've been feeling much better in the 2nd trimester, had bad nausea until around 11 weeks and lost quite a bit of weight since I couldn't eat much - making up for it now though!! Still very tired and falling asleep during the days. I'm very anxious about eeeeeverything in this pregnancy, but hopefully everything is doing just fine. How have you been doing?
My bump is still quite squishy I guess, the past few days it's been very noticeable when lying down whereas before it definitely wasn't! My uterus isn't up to my belly button yet but hoping that's normal?


----------



## RubysMommy

Our midwives don't even measure the belly until after 20 some weeks. The uterus isn't above the belly button until then, so no need to worry on that one! Mine is still below my belly button as well. 

We live in the twin cities area of Minnesota and we've had quite a bit of snow already, but then it gets warm and melts! The forecasters are saying we might have a brown Christmas this year. :( It will definitely be snow covered up in northern Wisconsin though. Christmas isn't the same for me without snow! And with the lake effect from Lake Superior, it can get cold or be fairly warm. It's weird!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi ladies. Had my 20 week scan and all is well. Im having a girl and Im uber excited about it. This will be my second girl and i have one boy.:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4143.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats mrskcbrown!


----------



## Kiss08

Congrats on the pink bump mrskcbrown!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congrats on a baby girl!! Is this the first girl of the group??


----------



## atx614

Congrats mrsbrown!


----------



## Tibbymomma

Congrats mrskcbrown! :)


----------



## MrsMandy

Congrats mrskcbrown! She almost looks as if shes waving!! :) :hi:

Our scan is tomorrow we'll find out sex but said we won't tell anyone else so I'm not sure if I'll anounce it here or not - I dont want to get used to referring to them as her or him and then let something slip to family and friends!!! Excited to see bubba again though!!! :happydance: 
Xx


----------



## MrsMandy

Oh and welcome RAFwife!! Xx


----------



## Kiss08

xMissxZoiex said:


> Congrats on a baby girl!! Is this the first girl of the group??

Looks like we have 5 girls now. :)


----------



## RubyRedLips

Congrats on the girl, mrskcbrown! How exciting!

MrsMandy, I'm in awe of your plan to find out and keep it under wraps. We're not finding out, but if I knew, I know I wouldn't be able to keep from shouting it from the rooftops! Good luck with your scan tomorrow! I hope you get your preference if you have one. :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Kiss08 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on a baby girl!! Is this the first girl of the group??
> 
> Looks like we have 5 girls now. :)Click to expand...

Ahhh I've been missing all the girl announcements!


----------



## MrsMandy

RubyRedLips said:


> Congrats on the girl, mrskcbrown! How exciting!
> 
> MrsMandy, I'm in awe of your plan to find out and keep it under wraps. We're not finding out, but if I knew, I know I wouldn't be able to keep from shouting it from the rooftops! Good luck with your scan tomorrow! I hope you get your preference if you have one. :)

Well that is the plan but knowing us we'll let slip at some point!! My MIL is really disappointed that we won't even be telling her! ;)


----------



## curiousowl

Congrats! Mine's a girl as well.


----------



## Leikela

RAFwife, I am doing well, thanks! I had nausea pretty badly up until a few weeks ago. I still get that sick feeling every now and then. I am also still very exhausted but awake enough to actually be able to do house chores again. When I very sick, my house looked like a disaster zone on a daily basis. LOL My uterus is still below my belly button and my bump is squishy too. :)

Congrats mrskcbrown on your girl! I must say, I am envious! LOL Are you girl and boy close with one another? I really wanted to give my daughter a sister to have when I am dead and gone.


----------



## RAFwife

Congrats on the pink bump mrskcbrown!

Hope the scan goes well today Mrs Mandy x

Leikela glad to hear your nausea's pretty much gone - it's definitely no fun! I have one older sister and I love our relationship, but my husband has a really great relationship with his sister - I'm sure your two will be best buddies :)


----------



## whattoexpect

Gender scan countdown - 4 hrs! 
Cannot wait to know pink or blue!!


----------



## Eline

Congratulations on all the girls! We are team blue and very happy with our little boy! :)

I was having a very stressful day yesterday and I noticed that I really felt the stress in my bump. My belly felt very tight and not relaxed as usual. Does anyone else experience this? I was more an overall feeling, not individual tightenings. Is there anything you can do about it (except trying to relax?)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats on the scans!! Not sure about tightness, mine does that sometimes too!


----------



## Kiss08

So exciting about all the gender reveals! :)


----------



## VGirl

I'm keeping up with the girls trend :) It's team pink for us. Congrats on all the latest reveals! My anterior placenta moved on top so I'm glad about it too. Hubby wanted a boy but was overjoyed with a girl.


----------



## atx614

Congrats on all the girlies!


----------



## MItoDC

You GUYS. I don't know how long it took all of you to get pregnant, but it took us 2 years, and I just found this HILARIOUS web series that I can completely relate to... so I had to share it! 

https://www.youtube.com/user/msstephjacksontv

(Also - I'm doing great. Just got back from work travel all week and am way behind on all of my threads. Going back to read through them now!)


----------



## ImSoTired

Eline said:


> Congratulations on all the girls! We are team blue and very happy with our little boy! :)
> 
> I was having a very stressful day yesterday and I noticed that I really felt the stress in my bump. My belly felt very tight and not relaxed as usual. Does anyone else experience this? I was more an overall feeling, not individual tightenings. Is there anything you can do about it (except trying to relax?)

They may be braxton hicks already. Apparently, you have them throughout your whole pregnancy but you usually don't feel them early on and some women never feel the tightening. Drink lots of water and try to relax. If they are BH this should help. Make sure you mention to your OB/ Midwife, whoever, that you are getting tightening/pressure but it's probably just fine. I've been feeling some pressure and what I think are BH on and off for about 3 weeks.


----------



## ImSoTired

I just got my blood results and the odds of baby having ntd, downs, or trisomy are very low! Yay! Now I just can't wait to see baby again. After Christmas it'll be exactly 2 weeks so I hope time flies! I have a feeling I'll be team pink, but obviously cannot be sure. Not feeling much from baby lately and I'm a bit nervous. I hope baby is just hiding under my fat somewhere or behind the placenta. I'm not sure if it is anterior or not. EEEK I'm so anxious.

I forgot to mention I had a really strange dream last night. I have been having a few that I can remember every week and they are sooo odd. Last night's was that I was in a grocery store shopping with some friends and my boobs began leaking. I was also trying on jeans, so it was pretty weird. lol. When I woke up my nipples were sore, which is a first so far this pregnancy. Funny what hormones can do.

I hope you're all well


----------



## whattoexpect

Pink bump here! Can't believe it, I was so sure it was a boy. So excited my girl will have a sister!!


----------



## Kazy

Congrats whattoexpect! That's so exciting.


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats to all the new girls and boys.

Imsotired, seems like we're seeing our babies again on the same day. I have no idea what side I'm on as its not like my sons or daughters pregnancy. My only guess is boy as I felt this baby and DS kick early. But it looks more girl at the 13 week scan... so no idea.


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats on all the gender reveals! I had my early gestational diabetes screening this morning and passed with flying colors! Yay. The best part of drinking the yucky drink, is that I felt baby do 4 or 5 rolls while I was waiting <3.


----------



## Leikela

RAFwife said:


> Leikela glad to hear your nausea's pretty much gone - it's definitely no fun! I have one older sister and I love our relationship, but my husband has a really great relationship with his sister - I'm sure your two will be best buddies :)

Aw, thanks RAFwife! I really hope so! And on that note, I have a sister and sadly, we really aren't close at all. So I guess her having a sister wouldn't guarantee that sisterly bond. I guess a part of me wanted her to have what my sister and I don't have but like you said, she could totally have that with her brother. Thanks again. :)


----------



## atx614

RubysMommy said:


> Congrats on all the gender reveals! I had my early gestational diabetes screening this morning and passed with flying colors! Yay. The best part of drinking the yucky drink, is that I felt baby do 4 or 5 rolls while I was waiting <3.

Congrats! Do you have to take it again at 28 weeks? I passes the early one, but have to take it at the regular time too. Boo!

Leikla, I am very close with my brother!mi know if isn't guaranteed, but I really hope my kiddos are besties like my bro and I are.

On a side note, I just found out my best friend is pregnant! So excited for her and I have a face to face bump buddy!

Also, I am sick....boo! Anyone know any natural pregnancy safe cold remedies. I tried neti pot but am still super stuffed up. I feel achy and have a headache too. Maybe a head cold?


----------



## MrsMandy

atx614 said:


> Also, I am sick....boo! Anyone know any natural pregnancy safe cold remedies. I tried neti pot but am still super stuffed up. I feel achy and have a headache too. Maybe a head cold?

Sorry your feeling cr*p! Me too!
I tried a slice of lemon and honey in hot water which helped my throat and a steam bowl with some menthol crystals - helps to unblock and as your not ingesting anything its safe! 

As for me - had our 20 week scan yesterday and the heart scan in London - baby happy and healthy with a strong little ticker!! &#128518; and right on target with growth! 
Very happy mummy and daddy!!
We did find out gender too but we are keeping it quiet!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141213_085605.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## atx614

Thanks mrsmandy! And great scan pic! So glad all is well! The hot lemon water is wonderful!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Once again I must apologize for my absence this week. Just been super busy with the hollidays and everything but I think I've got mostly everything I need now! 

Congrats to all the new gender reveals, great to see everyone is doing well for the most part!

I am officially half way to my due date today! I had my 20 week anatomy scan a couple days ago, baby is confirmed a boy and its a good thing I already knew/wanted to know because that kid was going to show it off either way! haha!! My placenta previa is now a low lying placenta so not complete anymore! I'm hopeful for no c-section after all! (at least not due to previa) and hubby is happy I'm finally off bed rest.. lol :) No progress on names unfortunately (but I am pushing for Liam) No picture to share this week, baby was laying face down for the most part and while we did manage to get a few shots of his face, they are all blurry =/ I will have one final ultrasound in 10 weeks. Can't believe how fast time is going by!


----------



## samzi

18 weeks today :D
Still not felt any movements but hopefully very soon.


----------



## atx614

samzi said:


> 18 weeks today :D
> Still not felt any movements but hopefully very soon.

It will be soon. With dd I think I felt her around 18 weeks, but wasn't for sure till 20!


----------



## mychelle4

Hello ladies! I hope everyone is well. I'm sorry for not being able to drop in more often but this is such a busy time of year for us. By the end of the work day I'm generally so exhausted I can hardly do more than eat and go to bed. I wish I had more time to post, as I have no friends or family that I can really relate to (or want to even hear about baby) Most are long past their baby days, and honestly the only thing I ever seem to hear from the ones that do want to talk is about how things were for them when they were pregnant. Not that I mind, but sometimes it feels like they are competing for best pregnancy or something. Sometimes I just want to tell them what is happening to me, I don't need to hear how much better or worse it was for them when they were expecting....ok, enough ranting.

As of right now things seem to be going well for me. Baby girl (whom has finally been named) is a very active girl. Sometimes when I'm sitting she will will squirm and whirl around like she's throwing a party in there. I can't believe how quickly it went from hardly feeling anything to full on movements that are hard to miss. I go for my anatomy scan Thursday. Getting excited to be able to see her again! We got her room painted over thanksgiving, and have most of her furniture ready to order once we get a bit closer to her due date. I can't believe how quickly things are happening now. We are half way there!


----------



## Leikela

atx614 said:


> Leikla, I am very close with my brother!mi know if isn't guaranteed, but I really hope my kiddos are besties like my bro and I are.
> 
> On a side note, I just found out my best friend is pregnant! So excited for her and I have a face to face bump buddy!
> 
> Also, I am sick....boo! Anyone know any natural pregnancy safe cold remedies. I tried neti pot but am still super stuffed up. I feel achy and have a headache too. Maybe a head cold?

Aw, thanks for that atx! I am happy to hear stories of brother's and sister's being very close. I am glad you are with your brother. :)

And great about your best friend being preggo too. It will definitely be awesome to share bump stories with her. :)

Try vitamin C. I used to swear by herbal teas with honey but they don't recommend herbal teas during pregnancy. I have had many colds throughout this pregnancy and steam helps too. I have also been drinking diluted juice that contains 100% Vitamin C and that has helped too. I hope you are feeling better soon! :)


----------



## RubysMommy

atx614 said:


> RubysMommy said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on all the gender reveals! I had my early gestational diabetes screening this morning and passed with flying colors! Yay. The best part of drinking the yucky drink, is that I felt baby do 4 or 5 rolls while I was waiting <3.
> 
> Congrats! Do you have to take it again at 28 weeks? I passes the early one, but have to take it at the regular time too. Boo!
> 
> Leikla, I am very close with my brother!mi know if isn't guaranteed, but I really hope my kiddos are besties like my bro and I are.
> 
> On a side note, I just found out my best friend is pregnant! So excited for her and I have a face to face bump buddy!
> 
> Also, I am sick....boo! Anyone know any natural pregnancy safe cold remedies. I tried neti pot but am still super stuffed up. I feel achy and have a headache too. Maybe a head cold?Click to expand...


I am pretty sure I'll have to take it again at 27/28 weeks. But I'll find out for sure at our appt in January. 

I am so sick too! :( I actually was told I have a sinus infection and started taking antibiotics yesterday. I'm starting to feel better already. I was told to try using the neti pot while taking a hot shower. It wouldn't work for me, but I thought that was a great idea. I hope u feel better soon!


----------



## SJDsMommy

How is everyone today? Its 3:30 AM here and I don't know what woke me up but I can't go back to bed.. my nose is sooo stuffed! My son has a cold and I think I'm getting it too.. at least the stuffy nose part, not at all congested...yet =/ I sat in his room with him for a while with the vaporizer on while he went to sleep but it didn't do much for me, so I tried some salt water, come to find out my nose is more swollen then stuffed so that didn't help either =/ so I figured I would just try to sleep it off.. but when I woke up, moments later I got that stupid runny nose along with it =/ so I grabbed some of the vicks baby rub and took to google..

I remember when I had the post nasal drip in first tri I asked the pharmacist I go to if I could take benedryl and she said no, but then I googled for safe meds (my dr was closed or I would have just called and asked them) and the safe meds list I found said benedryl WAS safe.. though I never took anything at that time.. but this is so bad right now I can barely breath =/ I would take a bath but the tub is full of bath toys and legos that my kids stuck in there when I was making dinner last night apparently (after their baths.. go figure!) and I don't want to deal with that right now.. especially because my son's room doubles as the play room right now and I don't want to wake him up.. 

Anyway after again doing a google search for what I can take, I found a list of specific meds (not just the medicine brand but the ingredients) that are safe and which ones to avoid.. I grabbed everything that MIGHT help out of the medicine cabinet.. ended up determining the children's benedryl had only things on the safe category and nothing in the bad.. so thats what I took in the long run =/ hopefully this at least helps the swelling go down.. I will definitely be calling the dr today! as soon as they are open. I don't want to bother the on call dr with this unless I REALLY need to. But seriously why is it that whenever I think I should call my dr's office, they are closed.. (it always seems to be the weekend!)


Hope the rest of you are doing well and having a wonderful holliday season!


----------



## Kazy

SJD I think the stuffy nose is the worst part of pregnancy! My dr said Benadryl was fine too. Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## misspriss

I was woken up around 3 or 4 this AM as well, and couldn't get back to sleep until probably after 5 or 6 this AM, then of course DS gets me up at 6:45. It's pretty par for the course for me. I can sleep great, I'm tired, I sleep...but something wakes me (pee? toddler? strange noise?) and good luck getting back to sleep, ever.

DS has been sick but I think I may have escaped it? Not sure how that happens as we share utensils and breastfeed and stuff. But not complaining. 

We went out and got a Christmas tree yesterday and put it up last night! It looks great, but TBH I think it's leaning this morning....yep, definitely leaning.

I actually bought some benedryl with the intention of using it as a sleep aid (exact same active ingredient as unisom, but the generic is about $1 cheaper). Started sleeping better right after I bought it, until last night.


----------



## Kiss08

SJD - my doc last pregnancy suggested benedryl for me as a sleep aid so I'm pretty positive it IS safe.

I've been so terrified of getting sick! Influenza is going around at my office so I've been compulsively disinfecting everything and using TONS of hand sanitizer!!

Also, we moved this past week. I am SO exhausted. But I guess that's not reason enough to stay home from work... Though I do get almost two weeks off for Christmas and New Years!! I work at a University so it's closed part of that time plus I'm taking some vacation. VERY excited about that!


----------



## Kiss08

MrsMandy said:


> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> Also, I am sick....boo! Anyone know any natural pregnancy safe cold remedies. I tried neti pot but am still super stuffed up. I feel achy and have a headache too. Maybe a head cold?
> 
> Sorry your feeling cr*p! Me too!
> I tried a slice of lemon and honey in hot water which helped my throat and a steam bowl with some menthol crystals - helps to unblock and as your not ingesting anything its safe!
> 
> As for me - had our 20 week scan yesterday and the heart scan in London - baby happy and healthy with a strong little ticker!! &#128518; and right on target with growth!
> Very happy mummy and daddy!!
> We did find out gender too but we are keeping it quiet!Click to expand...

When is your due date? I can't find you on the first post. I'm just going to put you down as team yellow since WE don't know the gender. :)


----------



## atx614

Sorry everyone isn't feeling so well. I am still every stuffy, but don't feel achy anymore so am thankful I didn't get anything too terrible. Last night was the first time in a long time that I did not wake up to pee, but I still woke up about 4 times just cause my hips were killing my! Side sleeping is not my friend, even with a pregnancy pillow.

We have our 20 week scan on Friday! I am so excited and nervous. I can't wait to see baby again! Don't think we get a scan for a while after 20 weeks. I think 28 weeks is my next one after to check growth since I had igur with dd. but hoping they will make it 24 or 26 weeks!


----------



## misspriss

Oh I agree atx, side sleeping is NOT my friend. It takes everything in me not to sleep on my back, but since early on sleeping on my back has made my arms numb, so I've just been avoiding it since... I kind of prefer half stomach half side, full stomach is uncomfortable but if I half-side it, it's comfiest. I may need a pillow.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thanks guys... the benedryl didn't do much =/ and it NEVER makes me tired (I'm pretty used to benedryl and similar things for seasonal allergies). I too have a hard time falling back asleep when I'm awake =/ I took a bath as well this morning and that didn't do much either... guess just have to live with it best I can =/


----------



## misspriss

I don't take benedryl for allergies because it makes me really drowsy. But even non-drowsy allergy medicine makes me drowsy! We keep it around for DH (doesn't make him sleepy) or the off chance of an actual allergic reaction to something.


----------



## MrsMandy

Kiss08 said:


> MrsMandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> Also, I am sick....boo! Anyone know any natural pregnancy safe cold remedies. I tried neti pot but am still super stuffed up. I feel achy and have a headache too. Maybe a head cold?
> 
> Sorry your feeling cr*p! Me too!
> I tried a slice of lemon and honey in hot water which helped my throat and a steam bowl with some menthol crystals - helps to unblock and as your not ingesting anything its safe!
> 
> As for me - had our 20 week scan yesterday and the heart scan in London - baby happy and healthy with a strong little ticker!! &#128518; and right on target with growth!
> Very happy mummy and daddy!!
> We did find out gender too but we are keeping it quiet!Click to expand...
> 
> When is your due date? I can't find you on the first post. I'm just going to put you down as team yellow since WE don't know the gender. :)Click to expand...

After the April/May due date fiasco I never bothered to mention it as at my 12 week scan my date was put to 27th April. I'm happy for you to add me if you want but not really worried either way! Xx


----------



## Leikela

Is anyone else feeling not pregnant? I have been feeling pregnant this whole time up until about 2 weeks ago. I got gastroenteritis, which my Dr. assured me would not affect the baby, but when she used the doppler it heartbeat wasn't nearly as loud or strong. In fact, I am not 100% convinced it was the heartbeat, it sounded so different. I had another bout of bad diahrrea this past Saturday and am now worried. My bump doesn't seem as high as it once was and I don't feel pregnant anymore. I know I am being silly but part of me wonders. I rented a high quality doppler online today for $22 for a month for peace of mind since I don't see my Dr again until my 20 week ultrasound on Jan. 5th. I know I am probably being irrational but as a Mommy, I worry.


----------



## ImSoTired

Leikela said:


> Is anyone else feeling not pregnant? I have been feeling pregnant this whole time up until about 2 weeks ago. I got gastroenteritis, which my Dr. assured me would not affect the baby, but when she used the doppler it heartbeat wasn't nearly as loud or strong. In fact, I am not 100% convinced it was the heartbeat, it sounded so different. I had another bout of bad diahrrea this past Saturday and am now worried. My bump doesn't seem as high as it once was and I don't feel pregnant anymore. I know I am being silly but part of me wonders. I rented a high quality doppler online today for $22 for a month for peace of mind since I don't see my Dr again until my 20 week ultrasound on Jan. 5th. I know I am probably being irrational but as a Mommy, I worry.

I totally get where you're coming from. I'm constantly having these worries but hopefully they are just that, worries, and nothing more. I am going in 2 weeks to hear the hb again and in a little over 3 weeks to see baby again. I can just hope that things are well, and I hope that things are well with you also. JUst try to hang in there and be positive. I know, easier said than done.


----------



## ImSoTired

I just found out one of my close friend's is pregnant. She actually just found out today. Now I'm just so anxious to get excited about my pregnancy. I want to see the baby, feel it kick, and find out the gender. I think I'll be so much more excited when it feels more real. 

I feel a bump here and there but nothing that I really think is baby. I felt some definite movement about 2 weeks ago but I think baby moved up to a more fatty area and I'm having a harder time feeling the movements. At least I hope that's what has happened. 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've booked another scan for Sunday the 21st i couldn't wait until the 29th to see my little boy again!, also had a good listen in on my wiggler tonight :D his kicks are getting stronger by the day and I cant wait for DH to be able to feel it!.

The only thing that's bothering me at the moment is the tiredness! I have very little motivation to do anything especially around the house, I sat looking at a pile of laundry thinking "when does the nesting thing start" :haha:


----------



## Leikela

Thanks for the reassurance I'msotired!! :) <3 I am sure we are both fine. :)


----------



## atx614

It is so natural to worry imsotired and leikla! I am sure all is fine for you both, but I am a worrier too and so I know how y'all feel. Anytime anything is different, I freak out, ha. Good call on the Doppler, it gives me great piece of mind whenever baby is being quiet.

I can't wait for hubby to feel him kick too! I remember how excited he got when he first felt dd, and I can't wait for that again!


----------



## Leikela

Thanks Atx! My doppler arrives on Thursday and I cannot wait to try it out! My 20 week scan on January 5th, can't come soon enough! :)


----------



## atx614

Ugh, 2am and I am up again! Boy do I miss a good nights sleep. By the time I am finally sleeping good I know dd will be waking me up for the day!!


----------



## Kazy

Just found out yesterday we are team pink. It's a girl!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congrats Kazy!! The girls are catching up!!! X


----------



## RubyRedLips

Congrats, Kazy! So nice for your littlest one to have a sister!!! 

18w5d for me and today is my anatomy scan. Planning to stay Team Yellow, but I still can't wait to get another peek at the little ones. I still haven't felt anything I recognize as movement and hoping for some reassurance today.

Also, Hubby has decided he might want to know the sexes and wonders if maybe we can just have the docs tell him and not me. I don't pull out my I'm-the-one-who's-pregnant-so-I-decide card very often, but this seemed like an occasion for it. ;)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Enjoy the scan Ruby!, good luck keeping DH from finding out the sexes :haha:


----------



## Kiss08

So far we have 8 each! 8 on team :blue: and 8 on team :pink:

12 team :yellow: too!


----------



## atx614

Congrats krazy!!

Good luck today ruby! I think if he finds out he hill probably accidentally slip and tell you in the next few months. So if you don't want to know, I wouldn't let him know unless he is really good with secrets!

Mine is in 24 hours!


----------



## misspriss

So exciting! Mine is Monday...seems so close, but so far.

So we had planned to stay team yellow (mostly my idea), we did with DS and it was just assumed we would with this one. DH really fought me with DS for a while, but had no issues with this one. I told him this morning I was thinking about finding out, and I thought he'd be excited, but he just shurgged and said "whatever you want" after asking me why. I told him I was having a harder time getting excited about this pregnancy, not that I am not excited to death, but that with a toddler I just don't have as much time to get excited and I'm having more trouble bonding and I thought it might help me.

My plan is to have them write it on a card, put it in an envelope, and open Christmas morning. Then DH and I are not going to tell for a while, maybe never, but maybe wait until closer to the end. It will be something for us to know, and for us to bond, and to be special for us.


----------



## atx614

I like that idea Misspriss! Are you going to tell your ds too, or just keep between you and hubby? Toddler may spill the beans lol.


----------



## samzi

Had a private gender scan today and we are on team blue! :)


----------



## misspriss

atx614 said:


> I like that idea Misspriss! Are you going to tell your ds too, or just keep between you and hubby? Toddler may spill the beans lol.

He isn't talking yet, so we will tell him. If he spills the beans, it will be the cutest possible way to spill the beans, I'd be okay with that. I don't think we'd just keep it a secret until delivery, but easily until the third tri or closer to delivery. I expect DS will be talking more by then.

YAY Samzi!


----------



## Kazy

Ruby I have a friend who with two pregnancies she knew the gender and her husband didn't. So it's doable.y husband suggested the same thing but I think it would drive me nuts!


----------



## ImSoTired

Misspriss that is a great idea. 
That's the biggest reason why I'm so excited and impatient. I really want to be more excited about this pregnancy and I think knowing the gender will make it seem more real. It's hard already having a child and having a recent loss and getting over the top excited like I was with my first. 
My second reason for being so anxious is that I am always so worried and I need a bit of reassurance. I cannot wait and I still have 3 weeks to go. Yikes!.

I hope everyone is well


----------



## Leikela

Congrats on the boy and the girl! :)

I hear ya, Imsotired! My doppler came today and I cannot wait to use it. We are just about to put my daughter to bed and then I am going to try it! Nervous!


----------



## atx614

Good luck leikela! Don't get discouraged if you don't find it right away! With dd I could harly ever find her. This one is usually in the same spot so much easier.

Congrats Samzi!

We have our 20 week scan tomorrow and I am soooo nervous. Way more worried than I thought I would be.


----------



## RubyRedLips

Samzi, congrats on your first boy! How exciting!!!

Good luck today, atx! I'm always really nervous for scans too, but I'm sure all will be fine! Let us know how it went.

My scan yesterday went well. It was a long one since they were doing a lot of measurements on two squiggly, uncooperative babies. What a delight to see them moving around and looking healthy! They're so close to each other in there so I'm hoping they'll be the best of friends outside the womb too. :) 

My husband conceded that he feels less passionate about knowing than I do about not knowing so the genders are still a secret to us both. :)


----------



## Kiss08

I'm 17 weeks on my second pregnancy. Baby has been kicking really, really hard lately. It has been startling and shocking. It makes me jump every time - takes my breath away. Anyone else??


----------



## RubyRedLips

That's awesome, Kiss! I wish my little ones would startle me every so often. 19 weeks tomorrow and have not felt a single movement yet. Sounds like you've got an active little one in there! :)


----------



## misspriss

That's awesome Kiss. I've felt some movement from very early on, but it's still very few and far between and very soft yet. I'm wondering if my placenta may be in the way or something. I still feel movement every now and then, so I will start to worry about not feeling anything anymore then something, but it is definitely not taking my breath away!


----------



## DebbieF

I have my 20 week ultrasound on Monday, I am SO excited! :)

I've felt some movement, nothing too drastic yet. My dd was very quiet in there, she scared me on more than 1 occasion..


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've been feeling more movement too, the occasions little thud too lol not quite startle strong but I don't think it'll be long!!. I can't wait for DH to feel him move!.

Ruby It won't be long before you have 8 little limb thumbing you from the inside lol


----------



## Leikela

atx614 said:


> Good luck leikela! Don't get discouraged if you don't find it right away! With dd I could harly ever find her. This one is usually in the same spot so much easier.
> 
> Congrats Samzi!
> 
> We have our 20 week scan tomorrow and I am soooo nervous. Way more worried than I thought I would be.

Thank you! I was able to find the heartbeat last night after a few minutes of trying. What a relief it was for me! :) 

And good luck on your scan today!!! :)

And I too, like some other ladies, have felt movements here and there. Definitely not on a regular basis. I felt some today but the time before that was about a week or so ago.


----------



## RubyRedLips

True, MissZ! When I'm complaining in April, feel free to remind me I was wishing for lots and lots of movement! ;)

Good job finding the heartbeat, Leikela! The doppler should provide you with lots of reassurance and fun. :)


----------



## Kiss08

I'm a bit worried about the movement quite honestly. Not because I think something is wrong or anything but my first was really active and it was painful the last couple months. I'm hoping this one chills out a bit! Haha


----------



## Leikela

Thanks Ruby Red Lips!

I saw a difference in movement between my daughter and the son I am now carrying. My daughter was very, very active. This little bean, not so much. At the 12 week ultrasound, my daughter was doing flips, swimming around, etc. At this past 12 week ultrasound with my son, he was moving around but not nearly as active as my daughter.


----------



## atx614

Same here! We had our scan yesterday and everything was perfect! This one is so calm compared to dd during scans!


----------



## Leikela

atx, glad to hear everything looked perfect on your scan!! :) And maybe it is gender thing with the movement? LOL :)


----------



## atx614

Lol, that's true! My mil swears the second child is just more calm. This was not true in my family growing up, lol.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I had another scan today!, we sat and watched our baby boy wiggle around waving and kicking away. We also got her to confirm gender even though there wasn't really any doubt, we were so shocked by how big his boy parts are!! We sat for ages giggling at them. :haha: we ended up with a lot of potty shots because she spent so long looking at it lol.

Here he is with his mouth open
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/20141221_172147.jpg

His hand at his chin
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/20141221_172236.jpg

And what we spent so long laughing at lol, there is no doubt at all he is a boy :haha:
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/20141221_172324.jpg


----------



## Tibbymomma

Glad to see everyone's scans are going well! We just had ours a few days ago and the little guy is measuring right where he should and looks great! Here is a neat photo from the session :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## atx614

Lovely scan pics missz and tibbymomma!

Missz, definitely all boy, lol!!

Random rant, but hubby I out at the movies tonight with his whole family and I couldnt go cause ome one needs to be with dd obviously. He always says he oesnt have to go in these situations, but then I would feel mean to say no as he obviously wants to. 

Alo they want to go to a movie on Xmas. I said we have no one to watch dd and they said to bring her....wtf. Like she wOld sit quietly?! I would be in the hall chasing her the whole time. No thanks.

End rant!


----------



## Leikela

Lovely scan pics ladies!! :)


----------



## MrsMandy

Dear beautiful baby in my belly whom I love dearly with all my heart!! I am so excited to now be able to feel all your little wriggles and kicks!! But Mummy would very much appreciate it if you would stop using her bladder as a foot rest!!!!!!! 

(not even kicking it just constantly on it!! Baby was standing on it at my scan - clearly this is the most comfy place to rest!!)


----------



## MrsMandy

Gorgeous scans everyone!! Xx


----------



## MItoDC

Loving seeing all the great scans!! Our next one is tomorrow and I can't wait! We're hoping to find out the gender and have them put it in an envelope for us to open on Christmas Day too!

I have felt some movement - at first it kind of felt like my stomach dropped out like I was driving over a railroad at a high speed and then it felt like I had water swishing back and forth even though I was just sitting on the couch not moving. And then a few days later I could feel just the lightest of taps. So exciting, but I can't wait for my DH to feel it too! He's feeling a little left out!


----------



## Kiss08

My first movements this pregnancy and last was the stomach dropping feeling. :)


----------



## atx614

Kiss08 said:


> My first movements this pregnancy and last was the stomach dropping feeling. :)

Me too! :)


----------



## Curlymikes

Its so fun to see everyones scans and hear about genders. I had another and found out we are definitely having a boy and a girl. We are so happy. 

What do you think? Are 3d scans worth the money? I am not sure about paying for one since i get a normal scan at the dr once a month.


----------



## misspriss

I got my scan today! Gender is on a card in a sealed envelope waiting for Christmas morning!


----------



## DebbieF

Found out today we are team blue. :)


----------



## Tibbymomma

Curlymikes said:


> Its so fun to see everyones scans and hear about genders. I had another and found out we are definitely having a boy and a girl. We are so happy.
> 
> What do you think? Are 3d scans worth the money? I am not sure about paying for one since i get a normal scan at the dr once a month.

That's awesome! Congrats :) My husband and I are doing a 3D scan at 28 weeks when the baby has a little more fat on him :) I think it'll be worth it!


----------



## atx614

Congrats on all the scans!

One of each, how fun curly!

Welcome to team blue Debbie!

Misspriss, can't wait to hear what you're having whenever you do tell. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

18wks and still waiting for gender scan! EEEK! 

I feel a few light bumps here and there but nothing too hard yet. Just hoping everything is going well in there.

I hope you're all well!


----------



## misspriss

I'm so Tired, it won't be much longer!

I was really surprised my doctor said I could go so early. But the tech said nothing about not being able to see everything, so I think everything went fine. I think some doctors like them right at 20 weeks, some like them a bit earlier, and some like to wait....it's odd and probably depends on the doctor.


----------



## Kazy

My dr just changed their standards to 22 weeks. I happened to already have mine scheduled at 20 so she let me keep it.


----------



## atx614

My dr likes to do it between 18-20 weeks, lol. So guess just depends on who you have!

Our next apt is 24 weeks, but no scan. Not sure when the next scan is.


----------



## VGirl

Does anyone else have a pubic bone pain? I don't have it all the time, but when it comes - ouch! I can't walk and just rest on my side with a pillow between my legs. Are there any other remedies besides a supporting belt (not sure how it would help as my bump is quite small)? I guess it's time to see my chiropractor soon.


----------



## misspriss

atx614 said:


> My dr likes to do it between 18-20 weeks, lol. So guess just depends on who you have!
> 
> Our next apt is 24 weeks, but no scan. Not sure when the next scan is.

I think that is why I got mine, going off my LMP I think I was 18 weeks when we did it, but it was really closer to 17


----------



## atx614

VGirl said:


> Does anyone else have a pubic bone pain? I don't have it all the time, but when it comes - ouch! I can't walk and just rest on my side with a pillow between my legs. Are there any other remedies besides a supporting belt (not sure how it would help as my bump is quite small)? I guess it's time to see my chiropractor soon.

Oh Lordy, I have this too! Only thing that helps me is a warm bath or resting on my side. I have been taking a bath every night though! Lol


----------



## MrsMandy

Hi ladies hope your well and getting ready for Christmas? 
It's 5 am here and I've been laying awake for ages - baby is apparently rehearsing for strictly come dancing in there!! 
Anyone else have kicks to the cervix yet? It's the weirdest sensation! Not exactly painful but definitely a shock when it happens!


----------



## Leikela

VGirl said:


> Does anyone else have a pubic bone pain? I don't have it all the time, but when it comes - ouch! I can't walk and just rest on my side with a pillow between my legs. Are there any other remedies besides a supporting belt (not sure how it would help as my bump is quite small)? I guess it's time to see my chiropractor soon.

I have felt it every now and then! I didn't feel it this early with my daughter so I am really in for it when this baby gets bigger! With my daughter I would stand up from sitting at work and be in excruciating pain and could not walk for a bit. LOL

I love all the scans and gender reveals! Congrats to everyone on their pink or blue bundle or in one case, both! :)

I have to work tomorrow and have so much to do for Christmas. I have nothing wrapped. I should be in bed but I just finished our Christmas card at Walgreens.com. LOL I hope all of you ladies are doing well. Happy Holidays! :)


----------



## VGirl

MrsMandy said:


> Hi ladies hope your well and getting ready for Christmas?
> It's 5 am here and I've been laying awake for ages - baby is apparently rehearsing for strictly come dancing in there!!
> Anyone else have kicks to the cervix yet? It's the weirdest sensation! Not exactly painful but definitely a shock when it happens!

I started to get those a few days ago! It does feel really weird :) I definitely didn't see it coming. I wonder if they will feel stronger in the future... Kind of a funny thing to explain when people see you jump :)


----------



## MItoDC

No direct cervix kicks here yet - but my DH did just feel his first kick last night! He was so surprised! Loved seeing his face. Haha! For some reason even though I can feel a ton of movement, it almost feels more real when I can feel the kicks with my hands too - anyone else feel that way? 

We had our latest scan yesterday and got to see the little nugget dancing up a storm in there. :dance: It was crazy because on the way up to the doctor I told DH that I thought baby was super active right then because I was feeling a little queasy from all the sloshing going on - and sure enough s/he was practically doing somersaults in there! :headspin: We asked the ultrasound technician to write the gender on a card for us to open tomorrow on Christmas morning - she said she's 80% sure since it's still a little early yet. Plus she said she would never give anyone a 100% sure answer until the baby was born - so we'll take 80%!

Can't wait to find out which team we're on tomorrow morning! DH made me take the envelope with me to work yesterday because he didn't trust himself with it! He's going to be so much fun to watch as a dad - I got teared up just thinking about it last night... my first hormonal cry! :cloud9:

Hope everyone has a wonderful holiday and if you're traveling that you get to where you are going safely!! :xmas6:


----------



## Kazy

So exciting Mlt. I wanted to wait until Christmas to see but I just couldn't do it. No self control over here! My husband felt kicks yesterday for the first time with this baby. It seems more real to me too when I feel them outside. I guess there's just no doubt it's baby then. :) I love watching my husband with my kids. It's pure joy.


----------



## Catiren

been feeling my baby girl kylie ann since week 12 and its my first pregnancy! but since week 16 she's discovered my cervix and loves to plop against it. i yelp everytime she gets powerful with her kicks and all her kicks have been powerful lately! not only that, but my mom and i both witnessed my skin push up several during one of her kicking frenzies and it even made my yoga belly band twitch! baby is so strong and moves all day and night!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Merry Christmas to those who celebrate! And happy hollidays for the rest of you :)

Its amazing how busy I have been this month even without school going on! Christmas Eve is always a family day for us, just mom dad and kids. We went about 2 1/2 hours north of us to go to "Santa's workshop" with the kids and they had a blast! and then when we got back to our neck of the woods we had our traditional dinner out, followed by opening a christmas eve box (which is always geared toward a family movie night so it had Christmas PJ's, frozen cups, the movie "How to train your dragon 2" and candy and pop corn. I of course got to do the baking for Santa while everyone else watched the movie lol (the kids helped a little but were mainly distracted by the movie) and of course I had to be Santa after the kids went to bed. only got 3 1/2 hours of sleep when a certain little someone decided it was time for mommy to get up and pee.. and get a drink.. then attempt to go back to sleep only to need to eat moments later.. so here I am all awake and stuff at 5:22 AM.. No point in going back to bed now.. Mrs. Clause still has to make breakfast before the kids wake up! (Chocolate chip mickey mouse pancakes and bacon!)

Hope you all have a wonderful holiday with your loved ones!


----------



## MrsMandy

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## misspriss

Merry Christmas!


----------



## atx614

Hope everyone had a great Xmas!

Sjd, love the holiday movie box idea! I plan to do that once kiddos are a bit older!

Hubby has to work tomorrow...ugh. Enjoyed having him home the past three days!


----------



## RubyRedLips

Great to hear updates from those enjoying the holidays. Hope all who celebrate had a wonderful Christmas! I think a couple of you owe us some gender news after opening envelopes yesterday... I can't wait to hear what you're having!

As for me, I'm having a nice holiday visit with family. My bump has really popped in the last week so it's been fun showing it off. Hubby seems a little frightened by the recent physical changes. It's almost like he's just now coming to the realization that we're having babies!

Enjoy the family time everyone and keep those updates coming!


----------



## misspriss

Oh how did I miss updating this thread? Its a girl!!


----------



## atx614

Congrats Misspriss!!! Have you decided when youre going to tell your family?


----------



## RubyRedLips

Congrats, misspriss!!!


----------



## misspriss

Thanks guys! Actually, I thought I'd like to keep it a secret between DH and I, but as soon as I knew all I could think about was telling everyone, so we told Christmas day :)


----------



## mummy2o

Hi guys. A sad update from me. Daniel Scott Anderson was born sleeping at 19 weeks. I had a scan the day before and he was kicking and moving around and less than 36 hours later he was born asleep. I hope you continue to have happy and healthy pregnancies :)


----------



## misspriss

I am so sorry :hugs: :cry:


----------



## RubyRedLips

mummy2o, I am so so sorry to hear! Sending you hugs and comfort. Take care of yourself!


----------



## curiousowl

I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MrsMandy

I am so sorry to hear this! My thoughts are with you and your family :hugs:


----------



## atx614

Oh no!!! I am so sorry mummy! :hugs: you and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Leikela

mummy, I am so sorry to hear of your loss! :( My condolences.

Misspriss, congrats on having a girl! Wonderful news! :)


----------



## Eline

Sending another big warm hug your way, mummy2o. I hope you have someone there with you to give you all the support you need.


----------



## RAFwife

Just catching up now girls - hope you all had a wonderful Christmas! It's lovely to read all of your updates, hope everyone is keeping well xx

mummy I'm so, so sorry for your loss. Will be thinking of you at this hugely difficult time :hugs:


----------



## Kazy

Oh mummy. I am so so sorry. Praying for you and your family. And sending tons of hugs your way. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## kajastarlight

Room for another May EDD?? I am due May 8th

Mummy - so very sorry for your loss. I hope you can find some peace in the love of your family durring this hard time. :hugs:


----------



## misspriss

kajastarlight said:


> Room for another May EDD?? I am due May 8th
> 
> Mummy - so very sorry for your loss. I hope you can find some peace in the love of your family durring this hard time. :hugs:

That is was my mom's birthday, such a lovely EDD :) Glad to see you here!


----------



## amaryllis

mummy, I'm so so sorry for your loss! :( So heartbreaking! My love and sympathy is with you.

To update my info - The doctor calculated my date as May 23 and I am having a girl.


----------



## Eline

I'm 19 weeks and during the last week I sometimes thought I felt our baby move. Then yesterday I suddenly felt him a lot during the day and today as well! :) I never thought that change would come so suddenly! I really love the feeling!


----------



## MrsMandy

Anyone else look like a hairy monkey?? :haha: 
I was watching my belly move the other night and suddenly realised just how very hairy its become!! (Lucikly I'm very fair haired so its not too bad, but hubby did refer to me as a ginger monkey!) :haha:


----------



## atx614

MrsMandy said:


> Anyone else look like a hairy monkey?? :haha:
> I was watching my belly move the other night and suddenly realised just how very hairy its become!! (Lucikly I'm very fair haired so its not too bad, but hubby did refer to me as a ginger monkey!) :haha:

Haha, this cracksme up! I have noticed more hair too! Could also be due to lack of having, :haha:

Congrats on the girl amaryllis!!

Welcome :hi: to those new to the group! My edd is may 9th so close to yours!

Anyone have suggestions to help fall asleep? Even getting into bed at 9, I am not falling asleep until 1:30-2am! It is killing me during the day!


----------



## RAFwife

Welcome kajastarlight! May 8th is my dad's birthday I'd love my little boy to appear 5 days early on that day too!

Congrats on the little girls amaryllis :flower:

Eline I'm exactly the same, the teeny tickles I was feeling seem to have changed so suddenly into proper 'thuds', I'm loving it so much too!

MrsMandy that made me laugh, I've definitely noticed more hair growth during pregnancy, and some recently around my belly button. Unfortunately I'm dark haired so it's more noticeable that yours :blush:

atx614 sorry you're having such a tough time getting to sleep. I can't offer much help as I fall asleep very easily, but often wake up several times to pee and just can't fall asleep again - naps during the day are helping to see me through xx


----------



## Eline

MrsMandy - just last week I suddenly noticed I had long dark hairs on the back of my upper legs. I never have to shave the front of my upper legs, so I assume the back was hairless as well. Boy was I wrong. My sweet OH claimed never to have noticed it though :)

Atx- I would suggest a body scan. It is a mindfullness relaxation exercise, you can find examples on youtube if you're interested. I'm always asleep before I get to my knee ;)


----------



## Kazy

Welcome kajastarlight. Same due date here!


----------



## MrsMandy

> MrsMandy that made me laugh, I've definitely noticed more hair growth during pregnancy, and some recently around my belly button. Unfortunately I'm dark haired so it's more noticeable that yours :blush:

Funnily enough I have had about 3 really black long hairs round my bellybutton! I do pluck them out when they grow :blush: 

Speaking of bellybuttons - mine has become very shallow now my bump is getting bigger - I'm waiting for the day it pops out! Does that happen? Will it go back afterwards if it does?? Xx


----------



## kajastarlight

Sleep.... what is that? LOL I haven't gotten a proper nights sleep in years and years due to chronic back pain. Ya' that hasn't gotten better lol. But I like to do my best to tucker myself out in the evening and then take a nice warm bath with lavender oil in my oil burner and meditation while I am going to sleep. If Hubs is up to it (hahahaha) doing the deed helps me zonk out. (he wants to less and less though) 

Hairy? yep --- lol. I actually have PCOS so I am normally pretty harry. It has actually gotten a little better with pregnancy, but far from as little body hair as a woman should have! And I have dark hair too, so ya. But at least it is not thick on my chest and stomach. Just a few hairs here and there in the check and some here and there around my belly button. The few that pop out on my neck and cheecks haven't shown in a few months so that is nice. Oh the fun of PCOS! My OBGYN says I am lucky because he has seen way worse with PCOS patients. Ha!


----------



## kajastarlight

Oh, and belly buttons :) With DS1 my belly button poped out just a very little bit so it was flush with my stomach. (normally I have a serious inny) With DS2 it didn't pop out at all! It just winked closed lol.


----------



## atx614

My belly button didn't pop with dd, but with this one it is already more shallow than it was with her. So I am thinking it will pop this time!


----------



## ImSoTired

I have a deep belly button, but with my daughter it got very shallow and near the surface. I'm assuming it'll do something similar this time. 

I'm not sleeping very well either. I wake to pee once, maybe twice and I have a tough time getting back to bed. I also toss and turn from side to side all night because my hips and back gets sore and stiff. I'm napping during the day with my toddler, but nothing gets done in the house and I'm still exhausted. 

The movements I'm feeling are still very light but they are there and maybe more frequent. I think baby is just under a fatty area so it's not as strong as it could be. Baby was having a field day kicking the doppler at my appt yesterday though. I felt quite a bit of it, but not very strong. It took a while to find baby's hb because of all of the kicking. 

Still 9 days to gender scan and I'm dying to buy some baby clothes and start narrowing down a long list of names...

I hope everyone is well


----------



## atx614

ImSoTired said:


> I'm not sleeping very well either. I wake to pee once, maybe twice and I have a tough time getting back to bed. I also toss and turn from side to side all night because my hips and back gets sore and stiff. I'm napping during the day with my toddler, but nothing gets done in the house.
> 
> Still 9 days to gender scan and I'm dying to buy some baby clothes and start narrowing down a long list of names...
> 
> I hope everyone is well

my house is terrible. I feel so bad, but if I even do the dishwasher I am proud of myself lol. Waiting for some energy and back pain to go away!!

9 days will fly by, can't wait to hear what you're having!!!


----------



## Tella

Hi ladies, can i please join you? Pretty please :kiss:

Im expecting a baby girl on the 25th of May...:wohoo:

Time has been flying by so quickly till now and it will be great to chat to ppl who is experiencing similiar things as me.

Ive started feeling soft tickles and pressure type feeling low down. Cant wait for them to become more prominent. 

Lol the belly hair is funny, i had the same ah look at all the hair on my tummy moment 2 weeks ago lol. 

The funniest and annoying thing at the moment is sneezing and wetting my pants a tiny bit :dohh:


----------



## RubysMommy

Welcome to the new ladies! 

I don't have any tips for sleeping better... I cosleep with dd and she is still nursing multiple times a night which wakes me up. Plus my hips have been killing me if I don't switch often enough. We just got back from my inlaws and I couldn't believe how much more comfortable our own bed was! I'm happy to be home. Lol. 

I've noticed a few long black hairs on the back of my thighs as well. Normally I don't have much hair there either. And I just pluck my belly hairs as they come. :) 

My belly button with dd went completely flat! But it seems to be getting shallower by the day. I already switched my belly button ring out for my maternity one, so my belly button doesn't get irritated. 

I had the throwing up flu on Christmas Eve that luckily only lasted 24 hours. Then my husband (who was only around me the day after) got it 2 days later. And he gave it to his dad while we were visiting! Luckily dd only seemed to puke twice and was over it, but now she has an icky cold. :( I'm ready to have a healthy house and family again. I hope everyone else stays healthy! 

Happy New Years!


----------



## MrsMandy

Just wanted to say Happy New Year ladies! 

Can't believe this will be our last as just a couple! Such an exciting time coming in 2015 can't wait for our next adventure!! :happydance:


----------



## atx614

Yay! Happy new years! Can't believe it is 2015 tomorrow. Time sure is flying!


----------



## atx614

Rubysmom, hoping you and your family are better ASAP! Throwing up is the worst!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Happy new year Ladies!,

Welcome Tella!

We are going to have babies this year!! Woohoo!


----------



## misspriss

Happy new year!!!


----------



## Catiren

happy new year!


----------



## Tella

Happy new year ladies! !!! 2015 is gonna be a awesome one!!


----------



## Kiss08

Hi ladies! I've been away with the holidays but just caught up!

Congrats on the blue and pink bundles! I think I got the first post all updated.

Welcom Kaja and Tella!

Sorry for your loss Mummy2o. 

A quick update here: I've been having some major energy issues and over Christmas I realized I was anemic! I've been doing much better since taking more vitamins. Otherwise, been feeling baby moving a lot and am getting excited for my 20 week scan next Friday! Not finding out gender but I'm excited to see baby!!

It's funny, I think we have about even on team blue vs pink on here but the facebook group is being dominated by blue!!


----------



## atx614

Welcome back kiss! Glad you are getting your energy back. I was anemic with dd and hoping to avoid it this time!

Watching the Ohio state game, go bucks! Hubby is off 4 days which has been lovely. Sad he has to work tomorrow.


----------



## ImSoTired

Less than a week in my countdown to my ultrasound Thursday. I just can't wait! I hope everyone is well and happy new year!


----------



## kategirl

I haven't been on this thread much, but we did find out we're having a boy this time around! My pregnancy has still been pretty easy, but it's a bit harder than last time (more emotion, more tired due to the toddler, and a bit more achy). I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## samzi

I've my 20 week scan on tuesday. Just over a week late but hey :lol:


----------



## RubysMommy

I have my 20 week ultrasound on Monday and I'll be 22+4... So almost 3 weeks late. Holidays got in the way for me. Oh well. I'm so ready to see the baby! This is my 1st ultrasound since 8 weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ah Rubysmommy you've had to wait such a long time!! GL with the scan! X

And go everyone else waiting on their 20 week scan!.

I had an eventful evening yesterday I ended up spending a part of my evening in labor ans delivery!!, I wiped my self after using the bathroom to find some small part of a stitch. It was like two small bits of stitch knotted together. Of course I panicked a bit and spoke to L&D they asked me to come in straight away and bring the bit of stitch with me. Got there and was shown immediately to my own room and I used the bathroom again and found two more pieces of stitch on the tissue paper!. I thought the worse that my stitch was failing or fraying. The hospital were really brilliant and quickly worked out that it was undissolved small stitched from where my cervix was cut away and stitched back on so not important for keeping my baby in!.

We are so relieved but taking it easy now and they did find I've got a UTI just waiting for lab works to confirm so I can get some antibiotics to clear things up.


----------



## RubysMommy

I have been waiting for so long, lol! It feels like forever. We are planning on staying team yellow still. But I keep swaying more towards just me and DH finding out. He still wants to keep it a surprise until delivery, but will be ok with finding out if that's what I decide. Decisions, decisions! 

Thank goodness it wasn't anything too serious misszoie! But that sounds like it would be terrifying. I'm glad you and baby are doing well and the antibiotics work fast for you.


----------



## atx614

Missz, so glad everything was okay! That is scary! Did you have uti symptoms or did they just find it when you peed in a cup?

Good luck at scans imsotired and mrsruby! So exciting! I feel like I am missing someone else who has a scan this week, but good luck to all!

Mrsruby, would your hubby let you find out if he doesn't want to know? Or is it both or nothing? If you have to wait at least you are already 22 weeks, 18 weeks will fly! The first half sure has!


----------



## ImSoTired

I'll be 20+2 at my scan so not late at all, and I saw baby at 12 weeks but I'm still so anxious. Only a few days left to go.

Most days I'm feeling baby frequently for the past 2 or 3 weeks. Sometimes baby had a quieter day which gets me to worrying but i have to remember baby is growing and is still small enough to hide a little bit. I love the movements though and I feel like it's more frequent than with my daughter. I was thinking this is a girl but the movements have me thinking maybe not? I just can't wait to find out on Thursday!

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## MrsMandy

Zoie, so glad the hospital swung into action quickly for you - what a scary night that must have been, but great to know you and baby are both fine!!
Good luck for all the scans! Ruby - me and hubby have found out and are desperately trying to keep it quiet from everyone else! Its so hard to think about everything you say to not let something slip! We have bought some gender specific clothing and I have it all hidden in a bag at the bottom of the wardrobe like it's contraband!! :haha: 

Well, my little one is an active little kid!! Today has been less kicks but constant wriggling!! Feels so strange but so lovely at the same time!! My bump has become really tight and hard the last couple days - I reckon I'm gonna have another burst forward again soon! Can't believe i'm gonna be 6 months tomorrow!! Seems simultaneously like it's gone super quick but super slow too! 

Back to work tomorrow after 10 days off over Christmas :( .... But bright side - only 3 months at work before my maternity leave starts!! (Trying to ignore the fact that means only 3 1/2 - 4 months before labour!!)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

atx614 said:


> Missz, so glad everything was okay! That is scary! Did you have uti symptoms or did they just find it when you peed in a cup?
> 
> Good luck at scans imsotired and mrsruby! So exciting! I feel like I am missing someone else who has a scan this week, but good luck to all!
> 
> Mrsruby, would your hubby let you find out if he doesn't want to know? Or is it both or nothing? If you have to wait at least you are already 22 weeks, 18 weeks will fly! The first half sure has!

When I peed in the cup!, but I've never had a uti before and today I've been noticing the symptoms I've been getting a lovely stinging sensation in my bladder after emptying it!, it's not really that painful more irritating than anything.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Oh my I keep forgetting about this thread. Spend too much time stalking the second and third trimester forums lol. 

Merry Christmas and Happy new year to all the May munchkin mamma's! Hope everyone had a great holidays and are getting rested up from the busyness. 

I had my 20 week scan on the 29th. 99% of baby is good to go. I do have to go back in 2 to 4 weeks because they found a fibroid possibly, or I had a contraction during the scan. My memory is foggy on the first bit, my Dr apt had a lot going on in it lol. She said either way it's nothing to worry about so I won't until someone tells me to! :) 

I'm also team :pink:... AGAIN! :haha:. Yup that makes 3 girls. Not having a son did upset me for a day or two, but having another princess also good. I know girls, I get girls. I don't know what I'd do if I had to suddenly buy trucks and cars lol I'd be so lost. 

My morning sickness is finally easing up, I'm down to 2 diclectin a day before bed. I imagine this will be my last month on them :) I've lost almost 10 pounds start to 20 week apt. I started at 229 (ick!) I'm at 220 now. My doctor isn't worried and frankly I'm happy. If I gain 10 or 15 pounds now I won't actually alter my weight much! Yes!! Lol. 

We've decided to name our little girl Wynter Adelaide. Subject to change, we changed dd2s name a couple weeks before delivery lol. 

Anyways, that's my long winded update for no good reason lol. Wishing everyone here smooth weeks into the third. Check back later :)


----------



## RubysMommy

Atx: I had a discussion with DH today and he just really doesn't want to find out until delivery. He said I can find out but I need to keep it a secret from everyone including him, lol. I'm horrible at keeping secrets. But I think I'm going to give it a try and find out! Lol


----------



## Leikela

Hi Ladies and Happy New Year! I am so excited to read of all the new pink and blue bundles on here! Congrats! And welcome to the new comers!

I have my 20 week ultrasound tomorrow morning. We already know it's a boy but we are excited to see him again and hear that anatomically, he is fine. 

I feel him move everyday now. Today I felt the movement from the outside as well! Very exciting! The nausea now is completely gone but I am still exhausted. I have also suffered from headaches a few times a week but I had to too with my daughter.

I have also developed a sensitivity to greasy foods. At first I thought it was food poisoning but it keeps happening and I have narrowed it down to a sensitivity to fried and heavy foods. I gets repeated bouts of diahrrea followed by sharp abdominal pains and the sweats. It is horrible and hits me so fast. In a couple instances I was on a long car drive or out in public and frantic to find a bathroom. It has been terrible. I never had this with my daughter. 

I have a Dr.'s appointment on Wednesday and am going to request a test for a UTI because I am thinking maybe that is what this is. I had a bad one when I wasn't pregnant and I remember having abdominal discomfort like this. We'll see!

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Kiss08

Ah back to work.. :(

I had two weeks off for the holidays and today's my first day back. I'm already trying to figure out when I want to make my end date.. haha.. I'll be quitting my job when I stop before baby comes and staying home for a while (not sure how long yet). I'm nervous about becoming at SAHM because it's such hard work and I really enjoy my adult break of going in to work but the job I have right now I hate so I'm going to test out being a SAHM at least while I search for something different.

MeaganMachenz and kategirl, I've updated you to :pink: and :blue: on the first post!

My 20 week scan is Friday. I've very excited to see baby! Haven't had an ultrasound since 8 weeks. Not finding out the gender but I'm still very excited to see him/her!!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Thanks for updating, my due date is actually may 14th now that I've had the scan :)


----------



## Leikela

We had our 20 Week Scan this morning and everything went very well. I am so grateful! It was so much fun to see our son on the monitor. He was moving around and punching my tummy, which I actually felt on two different occasions. LOL So I am relieved. I didn't sleep well last night worrying about it all.

Attached is the best pic they could get of him. It is so much more real now!
 



Attached Files:







bbr-20week.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Meagan congrats on team pink and lovely name x

Rubys was your scan today? Or is it tomorrow either way are you telling us ladies or are you making us wait too lol

Leikela it sucks about the bad tummy!! But beautiful scan picture 

Kiss good luck for Friday! :)


----------



## RubysMommy

I had my scan today and baby is measuring perfectly on time and is healthy! They couldn't get a good view of the spine, so I will be going back for another scan in the next month or so. I looked to see if I could tell the gender, but I'm not positive I saw what I think I saw. Lol and I didn't ask the tech to confirm it. So I'm going to say we are still team yellow. :)

I almost forgot to add a pic! The baby was folded in half for the first part of the ultrasound. That is it's foot on its forehead!! Lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## atx614

Cute pics leikela and rubysmom! Love seeing those photos!!


----------



## kajastarlight

thanks for sharing your photos!!

I got my first order of NB cloth diapers yesterday! They are so cute :) <3


----------



## samzi

An issue was found with one of little boys kidneys today. We've to go to a different hospital next week for a more detailed scan.


----------



## kajastarlight

samzi said:


> An issue was found with one of little boys kidneys today. We've to go to a different hospital next week for a more detailed scan.

FX that it was just a shadow/misinterpratation!


----------



## MrsMandy

Samzi, really hope that out works out OK at the next scan .

Beautiful pics ladies!


----------



## misspriss

Samzi, hope a more detailed scan shows everything is alright!


----------



## Kiss08

kajastarlight said:


> thanks for sharing your photos!!
> 
> I got my first order of NB cloth diapers yesterday! They are so cute :) <3

I've bought my whole NB stash and they are SO CUTE!!!


----------



## kajastarlight

Kiss08 said:


> kajastarlight said:
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing your photos!!
> 
> I got my first order of NB cloth diapers yesterday! They are so cute :) <3
> 
> I've bought my whole NB stash and they are SO CUTE!!!Click to expand...

How many NB size did you get?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

RubysMommy said:


> I had my scan today and baby is measuring perfectly on time and is healthy! They couldn't get a good view of the spine, so I will be going back for another scan in the next month or so. I looked to see if I could tell the gender, but I'm not positive I saw what I think I saw. Lol and I didn't ask the tech to confirm it. So I'm going to say we are still team yellow. :)
> 
> I almost forgot to add a pic! The baby was folded in half for the first part of the ultrasound. That is it's foot on its forehead!! Lol

Wow what a little gymnast you have there!! Amazing picture!



kajastarlight said:


> thanks for sharing your photos!!
> 
> I got my first order of NB cloth diapers yesterday! They are so cute :) <3

Oooo what'd you get!?!?! I'm a tad obsessed with cloth nappies!!



samzi said:


> An issue was found with one of little boys kidneys today. We've to go to a different hospital next week for a more detailed scan.

Hopefully it was just a misinterpretation Samzi! I hear a lot of people go for extra scans to get a good look at a potential problem and everything is fine fingers crossed for you and you little boy xxx



Kiss08 said:


> I've bought my whole NB stash and they are SO CUTE!!!

What'd you get?!?! I only have a few so far!, I ordered some size 1 bamboos and wraps from little lamb in the Boxing Day sale but I'm still waiting on them!.


----------



## atx614

Samzi, I hope all is well for your little guy and the detailed scan shows that!

I have about 8 all in one NB and 10 size 0 snapped left from my daughter. Some are super girly prints so I may need a few more, but 18 was great with dd. if I ranout, I just used disposable until after wash, or used a size 1 and snapped it way down and put an extra interest in slit fit her.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I remember seeing my girlfriends Nb diapers after not seeing a diaper that small for 3 years and I almost cried they were so tiny and adorable lol Until theyre pooped in, then not so cute lol


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Also pointing out from the genders known on main page girls are winning lol lots of little girls coming, cant wait to see what the yellows turn to!


----------



## Leikela

samzi, I hope they were mistaken and everything turns out find on the more detailed scan. I will be thinking of you!


----------



## MItoDC

Team :pink: here! We opened our envelope on Christmas morning! Doctor said 80% sure - so there is still a small chance of a boy, but we're running with girl unless we find out next week at our 20 week anatomy scan!

Crazy active little girl though - I feel her every day on both the inside and outside. Loving it!


----------



## atx614

Congrats mito!

My dd was way more active than this guy. But she is very active now too, lol. So maybe he will be chill.


----------



## kajastarlight

DS1 was crazy active - he is a total laid back and chil guy
DS2 was not very active - he has ADHD and can't sit still for more than 30 seconds! LOL go figure!
This one is very active like DS1 was :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Just got back from the shortest dr appointment ever.. It was basically "Hi, come back in 4 weeks we will do an ultrasound and glucose screen" Then she left. Literally she was not in there for longer than 60 seconds.. didn't feel for my uterus or measure or anything like that like they would normally do.. but whatever haha. Little man HATES the doppler haha not sure how he knows but any time I use my home doppler (even from early on) he would kick at it and he did the same to the nurse today, she had to try 5 times just to get an accurate read.

We are STILL not set on a name =/ hubby and I just can't agree. We have time yeah but still.. I don't want to put it off and have to decide last minute lol I am such a planner so this REALLY bugs me haha.

Good news! My hubby graduated last month and this week he took his licensing test, and surprisingly got results the next day! (which was yesterday) and has already been issued a temporary RN license (hard copy should arrive within 5 weeks). He plans to go to Nurse Practitioner so this is just the first step but a nice step up for sure! He's been applying for jobs ever since so hopefully something comes along soon! Then we can start looking into buying a new home! :D which will be nice because I am dying to set up a room for baby! It sucks having stuff with no where to put it!

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## Kristin.K

Hi ladies! I just had my 21 week ultrasound and everything looked great! My baby weighs 15oz! From what I've seen, it looks big, but I realize babies all grow at different paces..

How much did everyone's baby's weight at the 20/21 week mark? 

Pottery Barn has a great sale on cribs!


----------



## Kristin.K

I'm team yellow too!!


----------



## misspriss

I honestly don't remember being given the weight! The sonographer might have mentioned it, but all my doctor said was "Everything looks good on your scan!"


----------



## RubyRedLips

I've never been told how much they weigh either. They just tell me "Babies look great" and I'm mostly fine without too many specifics. No need to spend any more time googling than I already do. ;) 

I had a doctor's appointment today (no ultrasound; just a check-up). They were able to locate and distinguish the heartbeats easily which is always a relief. Last time I had to have an unplanned u/s because they could only make out one, but it turned out they were just snuggled in close to each other with super similar heart rates. It was such a stressful experience that I didn't even enjoy the extra look at the babes! I had my fundal height measured for the first time today, but my doc told me it's not a good indication of much when you're carrying twins and didn't want to scare me by telling me how big I'm already measuring. Eek! I've really popped in the past two weeks. Babies are sitting surprisingly high and causing a lot of acid reflux/heartburn, but I'm just happy they're growing well.

Hubby and I have finally starting playing with the baby name books. It's so fun -- and a little overwhelming -- to consider all the possible combos since we're team yellow with twins! I suspect we won't settle on completely definite choices until they're born and we get a peek at them, but it'll be fun to get some good BB, GG and BG options ready. :) 

Glad to hear everyone's news and see some cute ultrasound pics! I may be biased, but I think May's Munchkins are the cutest bunch of fetuses out there!

Samzi, good luck with the kidney thing. Like everyone else said, hopefully another scan will reveal that all is fine!


----------



## Leikela

Kristin.K said:


> How much did everyone's baby's weight at the 20/21 week mark?

My baby weighed 13 oz at my 20 week ultrasound.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Kristin.K said:


> Hi ladies! I just had my 21 week ultrasound and everything looked great! My baby weighs 15oz! From what I've seen, it looks big, but I realize babies all grow at different paces..
> 
> How much did everyone's baby's weight at the 20/21 week mark?
> 
> Pottery Barn has a great sale on cribs!


my 20 week ultrasound was technically at 19 1/2 weeks lol but little man measured in at 11 oz. I've heard 14 oz is the average for 20 weeks but anywhere from 8 oz to 1 1/2 lbs is normal. (Pretty big gap there though!)

I also haven't gained much weight.. I initially lost 5 lbs and then I gained that back and was stuck there for a bit.. at my dr appointment yesterday I was shocked to see I had actually gained 5 1/2 lbs since last months appointment! :wacko: Under normal circumstances I would be FREAKING out over that much gain.. but considering I am over 23 weeks along and thats really the only gain I've had this entire pregnancy, I guess its not much to complain about. Just going to have to keep closer tabs on things now since most of my gaining does come from 3rd tri.. but I figure if I go to 40 weeks and only gain a lb a week from here on out, thats still only a total gain of 22 lbs, which is not bad at all!


----------



## Kiss08

kajastarlight said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kajastarlight said:
> 
> 
> thanks for sharing your photos!!
> 
> I got my first order of NB cloth diapers yesterday! They are so cute :) <3
> 
> I've bought my whole NB stash and they are SO CUTE!!!Click to expand...
> 
> How many NB size did you get?Click to expand...

I'll have to count to check but I think I got around 20-25?

As far as WHAT I bought.. I don't think I have more than 2-3 of one single brand.. haha.. I buy one here or there and then I bought someone's NB stash that had tons of different brands. I think they are all all-in-ones though there may be some pockets, too. I have a couple prefolds and covers as well but I've never really liked those. Though I didn't cloth diaper DD until 4 months so maybe with a newborn will be different.


----------



## Kiss08

MeaganMackenz said:


> Also pointing out from the genders known on main page girls are winning lol lots of little girls coming, cant wait to see what the yellows turn to!

It's really funny though because in our Facebook group we have 9 boys and 2 girls.. haha.. plus 5 yellows. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Team :pink: here! Still due on the 26th of May. Everything looking good!


----------



## Leikela

Congrats I'm So Tired on your pink bundle! :)


----------



## misspriss

Congrats Imsotired!!


----------



## Eline

Our baby weighed in at 12 oz at the 20 week scan.

Fx for good news next week, Samzi.

Congratulations on your little girl, ImSoTired! :)

Since last week I constantly seem to be hungry :s I even can't concentrate at work because I'm daydreaming about eating donuts and all kinds of unhealthy stuff... I hope this won't last for the rest of my pregnancy, I do my best to keep eating healthy, but it's getting pretty hard.


----------



## Tibbymomma

Kristin.K said:


> Hi ladies! I just had my 21 week ultrasound and everything looked great! My baby weighs 15oz! From what I've seen, it looks big, but I realize babies all grow at different paces..
> 
> How much did everyone's baby's weight at the 20/21 week mark?
> 
> Pottery Barn has a great sale on cribs!

At 19w3d my little guy weighed 10oz.


----------



## atx614

Congrats I am so tired!


----------



## ImSoTired

My girl was 12 oz at 20+2.


----------



## MItoDC

Hi Ladies! Hope you're all having a great weekend! I'm looking for feedback on a name - our favorite name right now is Alice, but I'm kind of afraid of it becoming super popular since it seems to be on the upswing! Do any of you know any little girls named Alice? I just don't want her to be one of the Jennifer's or Jessica's of my generation! :)


----------



## misspriss

I don't know any children named Alice, at this job I just started my training class was run by an Alice, but she was much older. It's the only person I've come across IRL that I recall.

I had one of those popular names, not an Jennifer, but still quite popular, it wasn't THAT bad, but I'd avoid it...


----------



## VGirl

I really like Alice and I only knew one who was the same age as me, so I think it's still quite rare :) We picked a name that is quite popular now but we just love it and it's very "us". 
Today is my V-day! I remember looking at calendar and thinking it's ages until it. And now it's here :) Only 16 weeks left before her hopefully safe and uneventful arrival. We started buying stuff slowly and it's so much fun! Got a diaper bag today and it's so nice - we are both in love with it :) No major purchases like crib or anything yet but we liked a fully reclining stroller that will allow us not to purchase bassinet for it. Did anyone else start their shopping/registry already?


----------



## RubysMommy

I don't know anyone personally with the name Alice, besides my husbands aunt (who is retired now). It's a great name! 

As for shopping, we already gave pretty much everything we will need from dd. Except new pacifiers. We have unopened bottles from clearance and will just swap out the nipples on dd's old bottles. And if it's a boy, my sister has a few tubs of boy clothes for us, plus the gender neutral outfits we got with dd.


----------



## RubyRedLips

MltoDC, I just love the name Alice! It's a sweet name for a child and it'll still be great when she's an adult. It does seem to be the type of name that's on trend right now so I can see why you worry about popularity. Having said that, I know of only one little girl named Alice (and I know lots of babies and toddlers!). She's the child of a friend of a friend and she's 3/4ish. I say go for it! It's a pretty name and the top 10 list for girls has remained largely unchanged for a few years now so even if Alice's popularity rises, I doubt it'll bump names like Emma or Olivia in the next couple years.

VGIRL, congrats on reaching that important milestone. We're all progressing so quickly now. It's hard to believe!

I haven't started shopping yet, but I think we're going to look at some things tomorrow. My friends are throwing a little shower for me at the end of Feb so I guess it's time to get a registry started. To be honest, I'm equal parts excited and terrified of what's ahead, but being and feeling more prepared should help tip the scales to excitement hopefully.

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend!


----------



## ImSoTired

When I worked in Daycare I knew of one little girl named Alice. She is probably 6 or 7 by now. I knew multiple Madisons, Hayleys, and Emmas though so they're clearly popular in the area.

I think Alice is very beautiful and classic. Perfect name for a little girl!


----------



## atx614

I have worked with kiddos for several years, and never met any kids with the name. Go for it! It is lovely!

Congrats on vday vgirl! I have another week, but cannot wait!

We have a of big things left from dd, but did register already for new bottles, boy blankets, Pacis, and a few things I wish I had bought when I had dd. then I have been buying clothes on Craigslist in bulk. Pretty sure I am set until 9 months, but I still need to wash and go through everything! I love buying baby things, makes it seem more real!


----------



## samzi

Alice is an awesome name for a little girl ;)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

MItoDC said:


> Hi Ladies! Hope you're all having a great weekend! I'm looking for feedback on a name - our favorite name right now is Alice, but I'm kind of afraid of it becoming super popular since it seems to be on the upswing! Do any of you know any little girls named Alice? I just don't want her to be one of the Jennifer's or Jessica's of my generation! :)

I love the name Alice!, very classic and pretty. I know one baby called Alice she's about a month or so old but we are in the UK and she the only on I know :).



VGirl said:


> I really like Alice and I only knew one who was the same age as me, so I think it's still quite rare :) We picked a name that is quite popular now but we just love it and it's very "us".
> Today is my V-day! I remember looking at calendar and thinking it's ages until it. And now it's here :) Only 16 weeks left before her hopefully safe and uneventful arrival. We started buying stuff slowly and it's so much fun! Got a diaper bag today and it's so nice - we are both in love with it :) No major purchases like crib or anything yet but we liked a fully reclining stroller that will allow us not to purchase bassinet for it. Did anyone else start their shopping/registry already?

Congrats on hitting your V-day!! 15 days for me!! And I'm soo anxious to get there!

We have ordered our nursery furniture and our pushchair has also been ordered. We went with the orb! And our furniture is the harbour complete set from mamas & papas. I got him a nearly new Moses basket from a bidding page and I won it for £1 :haha: I wasent going to get one because we plan on co sleeping but couldn't turn that down for £1 :haha:


----------



## Eline

I'm in Europe, but I don't know anyone in person named Alice. I think it's a very sweet name!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Hey gals, just got back from a repeat scan. Apparently at my 20 week I had a contraction that didn't go away?? Anyone heard of that? Won't get the report for today's scan until months end at the Dr.


----------



## atx614

Hmm, I haven't heard of that. Did they mean it was ongoing? Like through the whole scan?


----------



## Eline

I've never heard of that either. Is it like a muscle cramp? Does it hurt? Do you feel anything?

Afm - I've felt a very active little baby last night and then again this morning. I've never felt him so much and so active before. It's a really nice feeling, though it's a bit hard to concentrate on work. I wonder how that will evolve once the baby gets bigger and will be moving even more?


----------



## kajastarlight

MeaganMackenz said:


> Hey gals, just got back from a repeat scan. Apparently at my 20 week I had a contraction that didn't go away?? Anyone heard of that? Won't get the report for today's scan until months end at the Dr.

interesting, I have not heard of that. The fact that they are making you wait for results is good though. Means they are not too worried.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I saw baby move from the outside today!! <3


----------



## misspriss

Cool Miss Zoie! Waiting on that myself!


----------



## RubysMommy

MeaganMackenz said:


> Hey gals, just got back from a repeat scan. Apparently at my 20 week I had a contraction that didn't go away?? Anyone heard of that? Won't get the report for today's scan until months end at the Dr.

That happened at my scan too! The technician said it's not a big deal unless it hurts. Just the uterus doing exercises for labor! I'm going for a repeat scan as well because of it. All the results I got back are good, but the contraction was pinning the baby's back to the placenta so she couldn't get a pic of the spine and sacrum. My midwife didn't seem concerned and I'm excited to see baby again!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

That's the reaction I got, no one seems worried but I had to go back after 2 weeks to check it out. She said contractions during the scan regardless of if they're felt are normal but they usually stop, mine just stayed contracted or something lol. I'll be waiting patiently for my next apt to make sure all is good. My fingers are crossed for a low risk pregnancy, here when you're high risk you get to share a room once baby is born! Yay!! -.- :(. If you're low risk (like I was with dd1) you're suppose to get a nice big birthing room, private bathroom, TV you don't have to pay for and there's a nifty chair that pulls out to a bed for hubby. OR you can share a super tiny room with God only knows who and whatever they're like. I shared a room with dd2 and the other mom had visitors come in after midnight, stay all night and kept the light on all night. Like hell I'm repeated that if I can help it haha.


----------



## kajastarlight

:shock: share a room?? Oh my... I hope you don't have to do that this time!!!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I KNOW right!? It was terrible. We left 24 hrs to the minute from when baby came cuz I couldn't stand it anymore. 

This woman's mother and fob(maybe) stayed ALL NIGHT. They talked all night. She had family in after midnight bringing her take out!! She left her light on all night even after nurses repeatedly asked her to turn it off and then turned it off themselves on my behalf. She'd turn it back on. 

I can't go through that again lol


----------



## Kazy

Oh my goodness. I can't even imagine sharing a room after having a baby. That's horrible


----------



## misspriss

Oh wow, just because you are high risk you have to share a room?!?

So with DS, I was kind of "high risk" after he was born, pre-eclampsia and what not. They just kept me in the antenatal ward instead of the postnatal ward for about 24 hours. The room was slightly bigger...more nurses and staff though.


----------



## ImSoTired

Sharing a room would be awful. I had a hard enough time having no sleep in the hospital, I couldn't imagine having to deal with someone else as well.

I think everything is well here. Nothing to report. I'm feeling baby every day for a bit here and there and I'm getting bigger. I have no more ultrasound scheduled and might not have another :( but I am hoping that I do get to see baby again before she's born in 19 weeks. I am getting a new doctor, so depending on how they do things I may or may not see baby again. It's a good thing because I guess it means things are well in my pregnancy but I really want to see the baby.

I hope you're all well


----------



## atx614

Wow, sharing a room sounds terrible! I would think high risk would have their own room!!

I am surprised y'all were allowed to leave at 24 hours! We had to stay 48. Usually it's 36 here, but sInce dd was so small we had to stay a bit longer to monitor dd.

When is everyone else allowed to leave? I am hoping to leave earlier this time as hubby will be home with dd overnight so I will be wanting to get back to them!

Imsotired, I hope you get another scan! That's a long time. I will have oe at 30 weeks to check growth since dd was iugr. Then depending on that I may or may not have more.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sharing a room once baby is born is common practice here in the uk, you get to birth on your own and if your extremely lucky you might get a small side room to yourself but usially you get put on a ward with 4 other women.

Do you not have wards in the US?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Also if your lucky and everything goes smoothly depending on the time of day you give birth you can get a 6 hour release usually it's a 12-24 hour release


----------



## kajastarlight

Apparently it depends on where you are. Every hospital in Washington that I know of - you do not have to share a room after you have a baby. Heck, a lot of them you don't have to share a room at all ever. And your baby stays in your room unless (s)he needs special medical care.

You don't HAVE to stay in the hospital any longer than you want to. They can't make you. You will probably have to sign a waiver stating you are discharging yourself, but unless they can prove you mentally unstable, they can't keep you. Well, in the US anyway - IDK about anywhere ells. 

I think around here, standard is 2-3 days depending on how Mama and baby are doing. I technically stayed 3 with DS1 because he was born at 11:48 at night and they kept us two more nights.... I had to say 3 days with DS2 because my blood pressure was way too high when I had him and I needed to be monitored.


----------



## Kazy

I actually go to a hospital where you labor, deliver and recover all in one huge room. I had two pull out couches and everything. I loved it. But I know other hospitals have separate labor/delivery then recovery rooms. But none here make you share.


----------



## MrsMandy

I have no idea about our hospital, but I really hope so long as we are complication free and I dont have to have a c-section that we won't be kept in longer than 24 hours! Hubby is hopefully starting a new job in the next couple months and doesn't want to take the mick by taking 2 weeks off really quickly after starting, so is only planning on having 1 week with me and baby if all goes well (obviously if there are complications or I have to have a c-section then he will take longer off work!) 

This baby has also apparently gotten bored of kicking and has moved onto rolling and tickling instead!! Not something I'm too pleased about as I detest being tickled and that's no different from the inside - but I'll forgive my cheeky munchkin on this occasion :haha: 
I think I'm in for a growth spurt too as not only has baby gone a little quiet but my appetite has gone through the roof!! Good job I had plenty of fruit with me today or I may have eaten my desk!!!


----------



## kajastarlight

You know what is kinda funny - when my Mom had me (you know, 33 years ago), she had a smoking room! LOL


----------



## Kazy

That's hilarious kajastarlight.


----------



## Kiss08

I shall be arriving at the hospital as late as possible (last time I got to my room 15 minutes before I started pushing.. I'd love a repeat of that!) and leaving as SOON as possible, hopefully right at 24 hours which is the minimum for my hospital for vaginal births (24-48 hours for vaginal, 48-72 hours for csection). Last time I stayed about 26 hours. They wanted me to stay longer (breastfeeding problems) but I pushed to leave. I hate being in hospitals!!

Generally in the US we have a labor and delivery floor (bigger rooms, always singles) and a recovery floor (typically smaller rooms, I've only heard of singles). If you have a csection, you might recover for a few hours in a group room but then you'd be moved to your own recovery room.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I pushed to leave too, but I think the nurses understood what kind of a roommate I had and understood. I stayed a few days with dd1 but I was a first time mom and had my own room. I think 2 nights total including the night she was born and left in the evening after night 2. 
I'm dreading this time, I'm going to talk to my Dr see if there's anything I can do to not go through that again. I'll leave immediately if I have to share a room. I don't care what papers I have to sign I'm going home. Lol.


----------



## misspriss

They used to have shared rooms in the US, but insurance would only pay for shared unless there was only private available. They can charge more for private rooms, customers/patients like them better, no fighting with insurance companies over what was available at the time of check in or whatever, win-win (unless you have to pay for insurance...)


----------



## kajastarlight

I had mostly good experiences with the hospital when I had DS1 and DS2 - but I will be having this one at a different hospital and Hubby (DS1 and DS2 have a differnet father... well the same as each other... just different from this one lol) hates hates hates the hospital. I think that if all goes well we will probably push for the closer to 24 hours option.


----------



## atx614

I like 24 hours! Gonna go for that this time so dd doesn't worry! She hasn't ever been at night without me.


----------



## kajastarlight

atx614 said:


> I like 24 hours! Gonna go for that this time so dd doesn't worry! She hasn't ever been at night without me.



You may want to schedule a night with a Grandparent or something just as a dry run to prepair her. That way if she freaks out you will be able to go get her and even if she doesn't you will be there the next day so she already has an experience of "just cuz I am gone doesn't mean I won't come back" --- My neighbors never had their DS away from them ever and when they had their DD (he was 2) he cried and cried and cried for them ALL NIGHT and I mean all night. I even went over there at 3am to see if I could distract him at all and it didn't even work for a second. THEN when they all did come home he hated his Grandparents because they wouldn't let his Mommy come home to see him. He didn't understand at all why it was necissary and it wasn't Grandparents fault. He didn't forgive them for about a year. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Kiss08

I'm a bit worried about leaving DD for so long. She'll be 20 months and has stayed home with her grandparents staying over before but I'm still concerned about it. Though I'm kind of worried about her in general with the whole big sister adjustment.


----------



## kajastarlight

Its a lot to worry about! My DS1 was 19 months old when DS2 was born. Here are some tidbits that I learned and things that worked for me:

1 - My Mom lived with me so DS1 did not have a hard time staying home with her. Maybe your Mom can stay at your house with DD? (though that is what my neighbors did, and it didn't help their DS at all) 
2 - DS1 DID NOT like seeing me in the hospital with an IV in (had to have it in for 24 hours after DS2 was born because of complications. All was well) when he came to visit after DS2 was born. On hind site, I would not have had him come while I still had an IV.
3- Have people say hi to and give hugs to your DD before they see the baby when they come visit. The baby won't know the difference at all. Most people who brought a presant for my DS2 brought one for my DS1 as well and some only brought one for DS1.
4 - Be prepaired for her to get sick of other people doing things for her and to want you to do things for her. Hopefully you get 4 days before you get to that point like I did :)
5 - Know that it is hard and scarry but not at all impossable. I was a single mom by the time DS2 was born and thought I sometimes wonder myself how I did it, the answer is. You just do. :)


----------



## ImSoTired

Kiss08 said:


> I'm a bit worried about leaving DD for so long. She'll be 20 months and has stayed home with her grandparents staying over before but I'm still concerned about it. Though I'm kind of worried about her in general with the whole big sister adjustment.

My daughter will be 2yrs 5 mos. Almost 2 1/2. I have only left her overnight one time since she was born and I thought of her the entire time. I'm definitely going to have a hard time leaving her and I worry about balancing time between her and new baby. Especially because she doesn't quite understand that in a few months, we will be bringing a baby home to stay forever. I'm going to ask my mother or mother in law to stay with her, at our house, when I go to the hospital (providing there is time). 

I also want to stay at home as long as possible this time. I had a long labor last time (25 hours) and the hospital, although the nurses in delivery were great and the room was nice, I hated being there. I couldn't sleep. I'm hoping for a shorter labor and shorter time in the hospital, if possible.


----------



## Eline

The hospital I'm going to (like most hospitals around here) only has private rooms in the maternity ward. The most rooms are pretty small, but there are some larger suites as well. I can't imagine why you should have to share a room when you are high risk, I'd think you need your rest even more?

In our hospital you stay for 4 days after a vaginal birth and for 5 days after a c-section.

I have a lot of friends who liked being taken care of in the hospital and not having to entertain visitors at home, though I can imagine you feel a lot better at your own place where people have to call before they visit and can't just bust in during visiting hours.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I don't get my hospitals logic either, I think it should be the other way around short term stays no risk labours should share a room high risk people shouldn't. It's fucked but it's true :( 

I am currently sitting awake at 5am due to the WORST uti I've had in over 5 years. I have 12 years history with them and they use to be bad when I was a teen. I was up 3x tonight to try to pee with little luck and when I did manage to fall asleep I'd dream about it and wake myself up. As soon as I leave the bathroom I feel the same as I did walking in, I am so uncomfortable I broke down crying at 445 to my sleeping hubby. The best I can hope for is my obs office which doesn't open til 9 has a Dr in (mine is on an epic vacation) that can call my pharmacy in a prescription for me without me going in. If not I'll have to go to a walk in and hope they'll prescribe me something without a urine sample cuz at this time I'm not able to produce much and if I am it'll be watered down cuz I'm trying to flush my system with load of water. I'm miserable!!!


----------



## MItoDC

Had my 20 week anatomy scan yesterday - definitely team pink (or purple really... I'm not really a pink person!). Thanks for all of the feedback on the name Alice too - it's probably going to stick! 

I'm switching over to a birthing center now that we've had the 20 week scan for basically all the reasons you ladies have discussed above! I love that as long as I'm still considered low risk when I go into labor that I'll be able to deliver at the birthing center in what feels like a bedroom atmosphere and can take our little munchkin home 4 hours later!


----------



## Kiss08

Eline said:


> The hospital I'm going to (like most hospitals around here) only has private rooms in the maternity ward. The most rooms are pretty small, but there are some larger suites as well. I can't imagine why you should have to share a room when you are high risk, I'd think you need your rest even more?
> 
> In our hospital you stay for 4 days after a vaginal birth and for 5 days after a c-section.
> 
> I have a lot of friends who liked being taken care of in the hospital and not having to entertain visitors at home, though I can imagine you feel a lot better at your own place where people have to call before they visit and can't just bust in during visiting hours.

Where do you live? Like, what country?



MItoDC said:


> Had my 20 week anatomy scan yesterday - definitely team pink (or purple really... I'm not really a pink person!). Thanks for all of the feedback on the name Alice too - it's probably going to stick!
> 
> I'm switching over to a birthing center now that we've had the 20 week scan for basically all the reasons you ladies have discussed above! I love that as long as I'm still considered low risk when I go into labor that I'll be able to deliver at the birthing center in what feels like a bedroom atmosphere and can take our little munchkin home 4 hours later!

Congrats on the girl! I'm SO JEALOUS about the birthing center thing. I really wish I had that option here.


----------



## MItoDC

Kiss08 - yeah I'm feeling pretty lucky. I grew up in a super small town in Northern Michigan where the only option would be a hospital - BUT it's a great little one and the doctors are a lot more personable and I would have probably known half of the people. I live just outside of DC now and the hospitals are so big and so numerous that they make me feel nervous and like I'm just another number! I do have a great certified nurse midwife at my OB/GYN office who I love, but she isn't allowed to deliver at the hospitals in the area. Switching to the birthing center was a bit nerve-wracking, but they're only 5 minutes from another huge hospital with a Tier 3 neonatal intensive care unit - so it still feels like a very safe option even if it is 40 minutes from our house!


----------



## kajastarlight

I am often amazed on how "the law" limits how/where a woman can have her baby! I mean, really? Not that I would, but if I want to have my baby in the middle of the woods I should be able to! In Washington we can have our babies at a birthing center or at home, but their are other states in America that it is illegal to have a home birth! ILLEGAL!! I mean, if you really wanted one you could just stay home and be like "oh the baby came too quick" but you wouldn't be able to have a Midwife or Doula there. Unless they were willing to be like "well I was over for a cup of coffee and the baby came too quick! What was I supposed to do???


----------



## misspriss

It isn't illegal to have a home birth in any state I have heard of, but it is illegal for midwives to practice so you pretty much have to do it yourself. I could be wrong though.


----------



## RubysMommy

I'm a bit nervous about leaving dd overnight, as well. She will be 18 months when this baby comes. I still nurse her at night, but we are trying to cut down. And she cosleeps with only me bc DH works overnight. We've tried having DH put her to bed and she wants nothing to do with it. I'm hoping she will be night weaned in the next couple months, but she doesn't act like she is ready yet. I'm hoping she will be ok with my mom bc she adores her and my mom is so patient with kids and babies. (She better be after having 7!) :) hopefully I'll go into labor during the day lol and she can spend the night at the hospital with us.


----------



## RubyRedLips

I might be alone in this, but I'm looking forward to a hospital stay and I really hope they don't send me home too soon! Eline's hospital sounds ideal to me. I love the idea that there's some help in the hospital whereas once I'm released, it'll just be me and my equally clueless husband wondering just what to do with the two helpless newborns. ;) 

Meaghan, sorry to hear about your UTI. I'm pretty prone to them too and they're the absolute worst. Here's hoping you get the prescription called in without a visit and a pee test!

MltoDC, congrats on the girl. So exciting!


----------



## kajastarlight

Rubysmommy - Cool that your hospital will let your DD stay the night there with you! Ours won't. They say anyone under the age of 17 (unless it is one of the parents) is a liability.


----------



## atx614

Meagan, I got tested for a uti today. Pretty sure I have one too. I was barely able to give them any pee, but she said it was okay because they only needed a few drops. So if you do have to test at least theY don't need much.

Ruby, my dd wont let hubby put her to bed either. Ugh. Hopefully in the next few months she wiLl though. We rock her to sleep (she only let's me), then she cosleeps between us. I am hoping to go into labor right after she falls asleep. Then my mom can come just sleep in our bed. I doubt the timing will work out, but I can hope lol.


----------



## kajastarlight

atx614 - I just realized your kidlets will be almost the exact same age gap as my DS1 and DS2!! DS1's bday is 9-23-02 and DS2's is 5-19-04 :)


----------



## atx614

kajastarlight said:


> atx614 - I just realized your kidlets will be almost the exact same age gap as my DS1 and DS2!! DS1's bday is 9-23-02 and DS2's is 5-19-04 :)

My dd was born 9-29 so almost exactly the same! I know it will be an adjustment, but I am so happy they will be close in age!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

RubyRedLips said:


> I might be alone in this, but I'm looking forward to a hospital stay and I really hope they don't send me home too soon! Eline's hospital sounds ideal to me. I love the idea that there's some help in the hospital whereas once I'm released, it'll just be me and my equally clueless husband wondering just what to do with the two helpless newborns. ;)
> 
> Meaghan, sorry to hear about your UTI. I'm pretty prone to them too and they're the absolute worst. Here's hoping you get the prescription called in without a visit and a pee test!
> 
> MltoDC, congrats on the girl. So exciting!

Oh Ruby I think I'd feel the same with twins! I think that extra reassurance with two tiny babies would be great.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Thanks gals, xox

Uti took a terrible turn for the worse not long after that post. I quite literally could not get off the toilet. It burned and there was pressure (a symptom I've never had ever either of them). I couldn't get off the toilet I was hysterical it hurt I was scared it was a terrifying experience. Hubby came home and forced me to the hospital, which was miserable I couldn't make it out the house with out thinking I was going to pee myself badly. I started peeing blood as my body was trying to force out droplets I didn't have. It all lasted about 4 hours before it settled to manageable but I'm still at the hospital waiting for a Dr, 6 hours later. I know if it's subsided I don't need iv antibiotics so I'm waiting on a vigorous course of antibiotics. I probably scared my kids to death too getting them out of bed to my hysterics running me to the hosp with dad. 

Anyways, sorry for the long story it's been an awful day. I've never had it this bad scared me to death. Baby didn't kick for 4 hours but after a couple glasses of cranberry juice she got active. That was scary too I almost sent my husband home for my Doppler :/


----------



## kajastarlight

Oh no Megan I am so sorry! The first time I had a UTI bad enough to bleed it scared the begessies out of me and I wasn't even prego!! I hope you start to feel better soon.


----------



## RubysMommy

I guess I don't know if I'm allowed to keep dd there with me. We don't have any specific visiting hours, so I don't see why she couldn't just be 'visiting'. We are doing the hospital tour on February 2, so I'll ask then. 

I hope it gets better fast Meagan!


----------



## atx614

Yikes Meagan! So sorry, but glad you are at the hospital to get medicine!!


----------



## ImSoTired

Wow Meagan! I'm happy you are doing alright now. I have never had a UTI that bad.

RubyRedlips, I think if I were having twins, or no other kids at home (I can't remember if you do or not) I'd want to stay in the hospital extra too. In hopes of getting a bit of help and MAYBE some sleep. I say maybe because I stayed 3 nights in the hospital. One I was in labor the whole time and the other two were after giving birth. 

I slept maybe a total of 4 hours when I was in the hospital. They never came to take the baby away ( except for one hour the next day after she was born)and she cried and cried unless she was nursing. I would fall asleep nursing her and the nurses came in waking me, saying they didn't want me to do that in case I drop the baby or something (unless someone was there with me). Then when I'd finally quiet baby and try to go to sleep, they'd come in to feel for my uterus, check my bp, do something to not let me sleep or they'd check on baby and wake her. At home I knew I'd have DH to hold the baby while I took a nap. The first week of my daughter's life is a complete blur because I was so tired. I'm hoping I don't have to stay the extra day this time and I get to come home and nap! Plus I don't want to be away from my daughter too long.


----------



## atx614

Imsotired, I hardly slept at the hospital too. People were in and out the whole time. Hearing tests, pediaticians, photographers, food people, etc... The hospital had a million people plus my visitors. Didn't rest till I got home!

Today is v day, yaaaaayyyyyyyyy! 16 weeks to go! Eeeeek :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I feel sleepy just reading about your time in hospital girls. 

I'm going to limit hospital visitors to my parents and grandmother and DHs parents. Anyone else can just wait until we are home.


----------



## kajastarlight

axt614 - sorry I am late, but HAPPY V DAY!!!! :)


----------



## atx614

Happy late v day to you too!!! 

Feeling like I can start getting things ready and buying more now! We are going to set up a nursery and try the crib again. Dd did not do well in the crib and co sleeps, but it will be hard with two lol. We are going to try her in a low day bed for naps starting next month and see his that goes. But the crib goes to her little brother. She hates it lol.


----------



## kajastarlight

DS1 hated cribs - DS2 was just fine to sleep in his crib and co-sleep. I was a single Mom by the time DS2 came out so it was just easier for the middle of the night feedings to get him out of his crib and bring him to bed with me to nurse - he usually spent the rest of the night in my bed after that, but would have been fine in his crib too!


----------



## atx614

I hope this one will sleep in the crib!!!


----------



## Kazy

I don't know how you all co sleep. My sister does with 3 kids but I wake up at the slightest noise of my kids! I don't think I would be able to sleep at all. I did buy a cosleeper at a moms sale a few months ago and plan to just have it beside my bed for the first few weeks instead of bassinet. But after that hopefully to the crib!


----------



## misspriss

Kazy said:


> I don't know how you all co sleep. My sister does with 3 kids but I wake up at the slightest noise of my kids! I don't think I would be able to sleep at all. I did buy a cosleeper at a moms sale a few months ago and plan to just have it beside my bed for the first few weeks instead of bassinet. But after that hopefully to the crib!

I used to wake up at the slightest noise, but not so much now he is older, must be an instinct thing I guess. I plan to cosleep with the new babe when she is born, we are getting a king though.

TBH, DH sleeps in he guest room some nights so it's just me and DS in the queen bed, plenty of space, he usually takes full advantage of the extra space.


----------



## samzi

V day for me next Sunday. I can't believe how fast it's come around


----------



## RubysMommy

I don't mind co sleeping with dd, but I don't want to put the new baby in bed our bed with her in it. DH would love to have the bed to our selves again. :) and honestly so would I. Dd HATES the crib as well. So I'm thinking of taking off one side to see if she will sleep in it if she can o in and out by herself. Hopefully that will make her like it more.


----------



## kajastarlight

There are a lot of things that my DH says he is OK with now but I wonder if he will still feel that way when baby comes. Co-sleeping is one of them! I may end up spending many nights on the couch lol


----------



## misspriss

Cosleeping is not safe on a couch! I hope that is not what you meant :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ya know, co sleeping never even crossed my mind when I had my first. My husband started it at the hospital (the hospital I go to has a pull out couch bed) well, when we went home two days later, baby wouldn't sleep loner than 5 minutes in the bassinet.. he had to be with mommy and daddy. I was nursing so it ended up being a life saver!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ok ladies. I need some input.. For the past couple of weeks I have been getting random pelvic pressure.. as if baby is pushing his head on my cervix. Sometimes it only lasts for a few minutes, but usually its on and off throughout the day. I didn't think to mention it to the dr at my last appointment, but its more frequent now. I won't have an appointment for 2 more weeks but I am worried about preterm labor.. a few days ago (not quite a week) I had some orangeish colored CM.. it lasted until early into the next morning but has since returned to normal, so idk if that was a result of sex earlier in the day maybe (we haven't done it since just incase) or something else.. 

I do get a few ache's with this pressure but I haven't noticed any other preterm labor signs as of yet.. Baby is super active, and my labor with my other 2 didn't start until my water broke so for now I am just letting things go, if I end up having to call the dr or go to the hospital I will.

I know many here are first timers but for those who do have other kids, has anyone ever experienced preterm labor? or is anyone else getting this type of pressure?


----------



## misspriss

My cousin is 33 weeks and is high risk for preterm labor, she has been in the hospital a couple of times.

She has a lot of contractions/pain all the time, in her back and her lower belly. If she moves too much, they pick up. She's on bed rest. She has had some light bleeding almost constantly, she went to the hospital when she had a lot. She has lost some plug. She said she can tell when she overdoes it, because of the pains.

it stared around 30 weeks for her, she is 33 now and just hoping to keep her baby in as long as possible.


----------



## kajastarlight

misspriss said:


> Cosleeping is not safe on a couch! I hope that is not what you meant :)

I suppose I am just a rebel! I slept with each of my boys on the couch - it worked out just fine for us. Some people say co-sleeping isn't safe at all anywhere. I think it would be hard to discribe the set up - but he was blocked from slipping into the cracks in the coushons, he was on his back, and I was on my side on the outside so he could not fall off. Durring the day I even had them nap sleeping on their stomach on my chest while I watched TV!! *gasp!* (but if I started thinking I was going to fall asleep myself I would either put him in the swing or get the couch ready for us both to sleep on.


----------



## misspriss

kajastarlight said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> Cosleeping is not safe on a couch! I hope that is not what you meant :)
> 
> I suppose I am just a rebel! I slept with each of my boys on the couch - it worked out just fine for us. Some people say co-sleeping isn't safe at all anywhere. I think it would be hard to discribe the set up - but he was blocked from slipping into the cracks in the coushons, he was on his back, and I was on my side on the outside so he could not fall off. Durring the day I even had them nap sleeping on their stomach on my chest while I watched TV!! *gasp!* (but if I started thinking I was going to fall asleep myself I would either put him in the swing or get the couch ready for us both to sleep on.Click to expand...

This is of course something that is up to you. I don't see how an infant, between your body and the back of the couch, could be safely blocked from rolling into the crack between the back of the couch and the bottom, but maybe it's just my couch!


----------



## kajastarlight

misspriss said:


> kajastarlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> Cosleeping is not safe on a couch! I hope that is not what you meant :)
> 
> I suppose I am just a rebel! I slept with each of my boys on the couch - it worked out just fine for us. Some people say co-sleeping isn't safe at all anywhere. I think it would be hard to discribe the set up - but he was blocked from slipping into the cracks in the coushons, he was on his back, and I was on my side on the outside so he could not fall off. Durring the day I even had them nap sleeping on their stomach on my chest while I watched TV!! *gasp!* (but if I started thinking I was going to fall asleep myself I would either put him in the swing or get the couch ready for us both to sleep on.Click to expand...
> 
> This is of course something that is up to you. I don't see how an infant, between your body and the back of the couch, could be safely blocked from rolling into the crack between the back of the couch and the bottom, but maybe it's just my couch!Click to expand...


Hmmm, I will try to explain. Picture a blanket - a huge blanket compaired to your couch - draped over the back to it goes halfway down the very back of the couch and then the couch is pushed up against the wall trapping the blanket so it can't flop down on top of you and baby durring the night so baby won't be suffocated. Then the blanket goes over the seat part and down to the floor in front making it so there is just a swoop at the back of the couch.... lol again - I don't really know how to explain it well but it worked. 
I may actually not co-sleep at all this time though. My back hurts to badly to sleep in one position so I toss and turn all night. When I co-slept with DS1 and DS2 I just stayed in the same position all night long. (unless I fell off the couch - that only happened a few times though and obviuosly I woke right up lol) I am going to have to see how it works out. I may just end up with a bassanet type thing by the bed that I can bring baby to bed to nurse and then put baby back in the bassanet after.... just one of those see what works things I suppose!


----------



## DebbieF

24 weeks today. I had a little bit of blood a few times today on the toilet tissue. I'm going to wait and if it hasn't stopped by tomorrow I will call the doctor..


----------



## misspriss

Ah just be aware, blankets can suffocate as well as cushions. I'd be careful :flower: That being said, we used covers and pillows on our bed when we cosleep, which some people find completely unsafe. It is a matter of keeping your own kids safe and all.


----------



## misspriss

Aw DebbieF, I hope everything is alright!


----------



## atx614

DebbieF said:


> 24 weeks today. I had a little bit of blood a few times today on the toilet tissue. I'm going to wait and if it hasn't stopped by tomorrow I will call the doctor..

Oh no! Baby still moving around?

Maybe a uti? I bled with mine. But it hurt to pee!


----------



## DebbieF

atx614 said:


> DebbieF said:
> 
> 
> 24 weeks today. I had a little bit of blood a few times today on the toilet tissue. I'm going to wait and if it hasn't stopped by tomorrow I will call the doctor..
> 
> Oh no! Baby still moving around?
> 
> Maybe a uti? I bled with mine. But it hurt to pee!Click to expand...

Baby is still moving. I've had lots of uti's in the past and I have no pain or anything. I'm also so congested. Maybe all of my constant nose blowing and sneezing caused it? I don't know.. Just grasping at straws here..


----------



## RubyRedLips

SJDsMommy said:


> Ok ladies. I need some input.. For the past couple of weeks I have been getting random pelvic pressure.. as if baby is pushing his head on my cervix. Sometimes it only lasts for a few minutes, but usually its on and off throughout the day. I didn't think to mention it to the dr at my last appointment, but its more frequent now. I won't have an appointment for 2 more weeks but I am worried about preterm labor.. a few days ago (not quite a week) I had some orangeish colored CM.. it lasted until early into the next morning but has since returned to normal, so idk if that was a result of sex earlier in the day maybe (we haven't done it since just incase) or something else..
> 
> I do get a few ache's with this pressure but I haven't noticed any other preterm labor signs as of yet.. Baby is super active, and my labor with my other 2 didn't start until my water broke so for now I am just letting things go, if I end up having to call the dr or go to the hospital I will.
> 
> I know many here are first timers but for those who do have other kids, has anyone ever experienced preterm labor? or is anyone else getting this type of pressure?

SJDs, I'm having some pressure too. Not sure if it's the same thing you're experiencing, but it varies for me between feeling like I pulled muscles or ligaments between my legs to feeling like my pelvis is splitting in two. It's just started for me this week and seems to be connected to my level of activity. I'm trying to take it easy and that seems to help. I'm a first-timer, so I may call my doctor to discuss just in case. It doesn't feel urgent to me, but I feel like I should investigate anyway. I suspect your colored CM might have just been due to the sex and hopefully the pressure we're both feeling is healthy too. :) 

Debbie, I'm sure all is fine since you're got movement and no pain but a call to the doctor might ease your mind. Good luck to you.


----------



## atx614

I bled in first tri due to irritated cervix from a bm. Dr said it could get irritated from bm, sex, excessive coughing, etc. so that very well may be it!

Glad baby is moving! That's a great sign. Hope all goes back to normal soon!


----------



## Kazy

Sjds this is #4 for me and the pressure is so much more and earlier than with any of my others. I think it's pretty normal. My dr even said she was surprised how low baby was sitting when she listened for heartbeat. But all is normal I guess. She said as there was no bleeding it's fine. She said bleeding at this point would mean a visit back to the office.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Just catching up, my husband Co slept with dd2 for months. She refused to sleep well anywhere but with him. He's this amazing sleeper with kids. He's asleep but totally aware of the baby so he doesn't move, he just holds the baby and wakes up the moment they move so he can re adjust if necessary. He was my Savior for that, I can't sleep with anyone but him I wake up constantly.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Hope you're okay Deb. Bleeding is always scary. Hopefully it's nothing or for a common reason xox. 


Afm, I'm having little mini panic attacks over this uti thing. I'm TERRIFIED it'll happen again and I'm not even done my meds. I have about 7 pills left from 20 and I'm freaking out constantly anytime I have to pee more then I think I should. This evening I had 3 small cups of water, half a sprite and I had to pee 3x back to back and almost started hyperventilating. I'm going to my doctors on Wednesday to get retested, that's nice it's just an in and out pee n go thing. I'm on my second gigantic container of cran juice too. I also just started a temp job because we stressed on money, so my stress levels are epic. :/


----------



## atx614

I am sorry meAhgan, I know it's scary. Are you on amoxicillin or something else for your uti?

I tried to get a part time temp job to help out before baby comes, but no one here wants to hire someone part time for only two months. So I am just readjusting the budget again. Ugh. Kudos to you for getting temp work!


----------



## misspriss

That is frustrating atx, I have a temporary job, but it's full time. I really want a part time one. Luckily, I'm a CPA, temporary is the name of the game in tax season. I actually have an interview this afternoon, I don't think it will work out. When I heard about the job, I thought I heard temporary and a few days a week, but when I spoke with her yesterday it didn't sound like that. However, it is pretty local, my MIL's house is ON the way, which means I could drop DS off and pick him up easily, and drop by and see him on lunch and stuff, which would make her really happy. She watches him at my house but would SO prefer to do it at her house.

I'll go to the interview and see what they need though, it's a nice small outfit, which is one thing I've always wanted to do, it just seems like it would work better. They may be able to work with me on maternity leave and what not, or do some work from home sometimes, there are some possibilities it may work out anyway.


----------



## misspriss

Meagan, I'm sorry to hear things are not going well. I hope you are able to relax about it and feel better soon!


----------



## Kiss08

kajastarlight said:


> atx614 - I just realized your kidlets will be almost the exact same age gap as my DS1 and DS2!! DS1's bday is 9-23-02 and DS2's is 5-19-04 :)

My DD was born 9/13/13 and I'm due 5/27/15 so I have the same age gap, too! :)


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I'm on keflex for the uti but I fear my symptoms are coming back. It's so hard to tell between uti and the baby on my bladder. All the movement I'm feeling is super low and even though I have to pee every 2 or 3 hours I actually do have to pee. I'm also making sure I'm drinking a lot of cran juice and water too so that I do have to pee. It's a vicious cycle, peeing more cuz I'm drinking more to make sure I pee lmao. 

I go to my Dr tomorrow to leave a sample for retesting, my prescription is up tomorrow too, I have a couple days worth of amoxicillin too I might take until the Dr calls me back. I will be requesting low dose antibiotics for the remainder of my pregnancy, this is too stressful on me.


----------



## MrsMandy

Hey ladies - hope your all starting to feel better!! It must be so hard to feel ill/ have bleeding and pain! Hope its all is nothing serious and goes away soon! 

I have a question for you non first timers!! I keep feeling kicks/punches really low that are uncomfortable but not painful. I originally thought it was baby kicking my cervix but its not as painful as I thought that would be, so I'm wondering as my placenta is so low and close to my cervix could baby be punching that? Would I feel that, or could I be feeling that through my placenta and onto my cervix so not as painful as a direct hit but still a strange uncomfortable feeling?


----------



## kajastarlight

typically you can't really feel it when baby punches your placenta (that is why not feeling baby is a sign that you have an Anterior Placenta). It could be that baby is just not strong enough for the punching of the cervix to hurt that much. It could also be that your cervix is just not as sensitive as some woman's is. I wouldn't think you could feel the punches through your placenta to your cervix yet but this is all just my opinion. I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Kiss08

Is it lightening crotch? https://trimestertalk.com/lightning-crotch/


----------



## MrsMandy

Kiss08 said:


> Is it lightening crotch? https://trimestertalk.com/lightning-crotch/

Interesting! I've never heard of that before! It could be but its not something that's painful that's why I find it strange!

If, like kajastarlight suggested my cervix is just not as sensitive as others then let's hope that remains the same for labour!! :haha: 

Thanks for your input ladies! If I remember at my next appointment I'll mention it to my midwife! :)


----------



## Eline

I'm a FTM, but sometimes I feel those low and uncomfortable but not too painful kicks as well. I always assumed it was my cervix as well, though I guess there's no way to be sure :)

Do you girls find as well that your bump is sometimes hard and sometimes softer? To me it seems like there can be a big difference, but I'm not sure what causes it?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thanks for the responses ladies. I'm still getting this pressure on and off =/ no more oddly colored mucus, but I'm getting a few pinches here and there too as well as the random painful braxton hicks (but those are not regular) so no far nothing has warranted a call to the dr or a visit to ER so I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## kajastarlight

Eline - It could be many reasons for it to go hard/soft. Here is a partial list of reasons it would get hard: 

1 - you need to poo or are digesting a really big meal. Space is limited now, so you start feeling things like full intestines. 

2 - you have gas. Because of the limited space thing gas bubbles may not move around as much causing a constant bloat.

3 - you could be having a Braxton Hick contraction. Unless you have a complicated pregnancy Braxton Hicks contractions are not really a big worry. (Its very comon to get them after an orgasum at any stage of you pregnancy for example) 

4 - baby is growing and your body hasn't caught up yet. It takes time for your muscles to streach out! 

The only reasons I can think of for it being soft:

1 - none of the reasons it would be hard are happening.

2 - your body has adjusted to baby's last growth spurt.

3 - you are dehydrated and your amniotic (sp! sorry) fluid (your water level) is too low. You will have other signs of dehydration if this is the reason. Like your eyes will be dry and your mouth and your skin will be scalley. Your body will take from your baby absolutely last so if you are dehydrated enough to deflate your bump drink drink drink and consider going to the Dr. If you stay that way for over a day definatly call your Dr.


----------



## samzi

Has anyone elses morning sickness reappeared with a vengeance?


----------



## ImSoTired

The only time I coslept with our daughter is when she would have a 5, 6, or 7 am feeding (breastfed) in bed. Then I'd let her stay in bed with us until whenever she and I got up for the day. Which was usually 10 or 11am when hubby was long gone to work. I was waking with her multiple times a night and I was exhausted. So if we both fell asleep while she breastfed in the morning we just stayed in there. She usually slept in a bassinet/ pak n play directly next to the bed anyway. I moved her to her own crib when I stopped breastfeeding at around 5.5-6 mos. She slept like a dream in her room! I think we had been waking her with all of our turning over and breathing, sleep noises and what have you, and she'd been doing the same to me. With a monitor and her in her own room, I was very nervous, but after a month or so of checking on her every hour I started to relax and we've been sleeping better ever since. I'm hoping that the same happens with the new baby but she will be sharing a room with my daughter eventually. Hoping it all goes well.

Not much new here. Baby is quiet some days and very active on others. As far as I know everything is well. I am having body aches and putting on weight. My bump is growing. 

I'm sorry for those of you having a tough time and bleeding. I do hope everything is fine and you recover soon!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Eek Samzi! Not a symptom I'm keen to get back!! Fingers crossed it goes quickly for you!


----------



## Eline

Thanks for your advise Kaja! I'm not sure which of those reasons might cause my bump to go soft. To be on the safe side, I'm going to up my fluid intake a bit, I have been having quite a dry skin the past days, although that might also be because of the cold weather over here. 

No nausea over here either, Samzi, I was very glad to see it go at 16 weeks and I'm hoping it won't be back.


----------



## misspriss

Sorry didn't respond re soft/hard bumps before!

So not like super soft, but mine goes back and forth over the course of the day still. When I wake in the AM and I haven't eaten or drunk in the past 8+ hours, it is softer. When I sit, like right now, it is really soft. It doesn't usually get really stretched hard feeling until bedtime, after eating and drinking all day. Sometimes during a growth spurt, it gets hard and tight, but not normally. I just don't have a tight stomach. Like around 16 weeks, it was tight all the time. By 18 weeks, it felt noticeably softer, because my body had adjusted to the growth spurt.

Like I said, it's pretty soft right now as I'm sitting, but baby is kicking away in there. It is just normally not super firm, I think I have a layer of fat around mine or something though!


----------



## MrsMandy

samzi said:


> Has anyone elses morning sickness reappeared with a vengeance?

I'm thankfully not getting morning sickness back but am getting alot of heartburn at the moment!! And that's making feel quite sick sometimes! I have to keep eating or drinking to get rid of it as it comes back pretty quick after I finish eating /have a drink! 
I've never had it before - can you take anything for it when you're pregnant?


----------



## MeaganMackenz

V Day (I think!)!! :)


----------



## CazM 2011

V day for me too!! Been counting down for some reason just felt it was an even more important milestone this time xx


----------



## kajastarlight

Happy V Day!!!


----------



## Kiss08

I thought my morning sickness came back but my OB thinks I had a stomach bug.

Speaking of OBs... I just had to switch to a new one and I'm quite sad about it.. :( I hope I like my new one. My old one unexpectedly had to close his practice.


----------



## kajastarlight

:wacko: unexpectedly had to close his practice! Yikes!!! 
I hope you like your new one too!


----------



## Kiss08

kajastarlight said:


> :wacko: unexpectedly had to close his practice! Yikes!!!
> I hope you like your new one too!

Yeah... I lot of drama there... but regardless of why he's stopping practicing, I loved him as my OB and am really upset about it. I have my first appointment with my new OB in two weeks.

I've been kind of a ball of stress lately.. I'm also looking for a new doula (my doula from last birth isn't a doula anymore) and my 16 month old daughter diagnosed with pneumonia last weekend. I'm getting a cold, possibly pneumonia, now. :wacko: It's been nuts..


----------



## kajastarlight

Awe Kiss08 - I hope things start looking up for you soon!


----------



## Eline

I hope everything gets sorted out quickly, Kiss. I'm often stressed as well and I really don't like it: on top of all the stress, there's now the feeling guilty for being stressed as well.

Can't wait for the weekend to start!


----------



## Kazy

I just posted this in another May thread but I am having horrible hip pain at night. Both hurt incredibly bad and unfortunately I can hardly sleep. I've tried the pillow tricks but they aren't working. Anyone have suggestions that have worked for them?


----------



## kategirl

Kazy, I had a lot more pain when sleeping last pregnancy but really have had no issues this time. I can't say for sure that this is the difference, but right around the time I got pregnant this time I happened to also get a 1.5 in memory foam mattress topper for our bed (it was a fairly cheap one from Kohl's, usually around a $100 I think for the king size but I got it for about $25 after discounts and such). Not sure that it would help, but I think it's worked well for me. :)


----------



## kajastarlight

I have chronic back pain due to slipped disks and degeniterave disk disease and that pain radiates to my hips expecially sleeping on my side all night. I take a two hour warm bath at night to get all my muscles relaxed and I drink Chamamile tea and then I quick get out and climb in bed and try to get to sleep before the relaxing effects of the bath ware off. That will usually get me 3 hours of good sleep before I wake up in pain and then eventually I just crash back out due to exaustion.


----------



## kajastarlight

samzi said:


> Has anyone elses morning sickness reappeared with a vengeance?

agh! Yesterday morning and this morning.... I hope this goes away again!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I had terrible hip pain with dd2. We got the foam topper, which didn't help, I has a body pillow I had permanently shoved between my legs but I didn't get real relief from anything. We didn't have a tub at the time so I can speak to its effectiveness but I suppose it's better then nothing!


----------



## kajastarlight

oh - and we saw baby move from the outside last night! :) <3


----------



## atx614

Kazy, I sleep sitting almost with three pillows behind me. I can't sleep on my sides anymore due to hip pain.

Kajastarlight, yay!! So exciting!


----------



## RubysMommy

My hips are killing me at night too! I've been going to the chiropractor, but he isn't doing a very good job with my adjustments lately. I'm going to try a new chiropractor I've decided. I have the memory foam mattress pad, I think it helps a little. My mom got a memory fom bed and it works wonders for sore hips and back! If only I had $1500 to spend on one. Lol. If my pain gets really bad I take 2 Tylenol before bed. Other than that I have nothing.


----------



## MItoDC

Ugh - can definitely relate with the hip pain at night. We have a memory foam mattress, but that doesn't seem to make a difference. It hasn't started to wake me up necessarily yet, but when I do wake up it keeps me awake and I'm pretty sore in the morning.


----------



## VGirl

It helps me if I sleep on my back with a pillow wedged under one side of my body. But if I have to sleep on the side - it's 3 pillows and I'm still quite uncomfortable :(


----------



## Kazy

Thanks ladies. I've tried the pillow under my hip while
On my back and for some reason it is so uncomfortable. For some reason it feels like I'm stretching my belly out too much. Sounds weird?? 
I'm going to try the pillow sitting up thing. I'm thankful it only hurts at night but I'm exhausted and I keep thinking I have 15 weeks left and that's a lot of sleep to lose!! Haha


----------



## atx614

I am sitting with my 3 pillows as I type, lol. Can't wait to stomach sleep again!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My hips have been hurting too, I'm convinced the cold is making it worse!, roll on summer so it can warm my achy bones!.

I've been seeing baby boy move from the outside for a week or two but I got woken up at 4am by the biggest kicking storm ever :haha: I even caught it on film it looks like I have an alien trying to dig its way out lol


----------



## RubyRedLips

How exciting, MissZ! I can't wait until I can see outside movement. :) 

Add me to the list of mamas-to-be who are now sleeping sitting up with propped pillows. I thankfully have very little hip pain, but heartburn/acid reflux is making it impossible for me to be horizontal these days.

V-day for my twins today!!! Obviously, we have a long way to go still, but I'm thrilled to reach this milestone.

Hope everyone's having a nice weekend! We're spending it purging clothes, linens, books and other "stuff" to make room for the babies. :)


----------



## samzi

V day tomorrow :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm right behind you ladies V day is Monday!, I'm counting down the hours!


----------



## atx614

Congrats on v day ladies! Such a great milestone to reach!


----------



## atx614

Anyone doing 3d ultrasounds? If so what week? At the place here they do it starting at 25 weeks.


----------



## VGirl

We can't decide on the ultrasound. I read that around 28 weeks is the best time. But the cost here is about 150 - not cheap at all. Also, I find their quality kind of so so. We might end up not doing it.


----------



## samzi

Not this time around but I had one with Alice at around 32 weeks I think it was


----------



## atx614

Ya, we had one with dd, but the quality wasn't very good and she had her hand on her face the whole time. Just hate to have the pics of one kiddo and not the other. So we will see.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I've only ever done 2d because they were all 17 or 18 weeks scans for gender. I might do a 3d this time for the last time but I'd probably wait until 30 some odd weeks :)


----------



## MrsMandy

*WARNING* VENT ALERT!!

just wanna scream about work a little in an irrational pregnant way! There's zero point me saying anything at work so I'm afraid I'm gonna rant here! 

Just fed up of so much workload, I know its not just me the whole department is stretched but frankly I'm pregnant and my brain is not working as fast as it used to! I feel as if I'm in a fog most of the time and am struggling to remember half of what I am trying to do, so to have my boss have a 'little word' with me twice about a phone call that I had tried to do last week but couldn't get hold of the person, they then switch me to a different team twice in the week, is it any wonder I didn't have the chance to call them again!!! Arrrggghhh!!!!!! :grr: :grr: :grr:

OK, rant over! Apologies for the interruption to our thread, normal service will now continue! :)


----------



## Kiss08

I use a pregnancy pillow to sleep and that helps! I have a snoogle. :)


----------



## Kiss08

MrsMandy said:


> *WARNING* VENT ALERT!!
> 
> just wanna scream about work a little in an irrational pregnant way! There's zero point me saying anything at work so I'm afraid I'm gonna rant here!
> 
> Just fed up of so much workload, I know its not just me the whole department is stretched but frankly I'm pregnant and my brain is not working as fast as it used to! I feel as if I'm in a fog most of the time and am struggling to remember half of what I am trying to do, so to have my boss have a 'little word' with me twice about a phone call that I had tried to do last week but couldn't get hold of the person, they then switch me to a different team twice in the week, is it any wonder I didn't have the chance to call them again!!! Arrrggghhh!!!!!! :grr: :grr: :grr:
> 
> OK, rant over! Apologies for the interruption to our thread, normal service will now continue! :)

Oh my.. I have a very similar situation. My work got higher pressure this year due to someone else buying our company (and the people that bought us are so just all about the bottom line.. not quality of work). We are supposed to get a certain amount of time to do paperwork and whenever I get really behind, I block off the time I'm supposed to be allowed to have and then get yelled at for blocking off time. It is SO frustrating. And I know part of the reason I get behind is because I've had problems with fatigue and generally being able to focus so I'm not nearly as efficient as I used to be. So then I don't know if it's my problem to fix or theirs for not allowing me the time I am supposed to have. AHH it's so frustrating!!!


----------



## atx614

:( sorry kiss and mandy. That sounds rough! People are not understanding for sure! Rant whenever needed, that's what we are here for! We can relate, they can't.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Aww so sorry Mandy xo

My boobs have started leaking. Joy. Lol.


----------



## MrsMandy

Kiss08 said:


> MrsMandy said:
> 
> 
> *WARNING* VENT ALERT!!
> 
> just wanna scream about work a little in an irrational pregnant way! There's zero point me saying anything at work so I'm afraid I'm gonna rant here!
> 
> Just fed up of so much workload, I know its not just me the whole department is stretched but frankly I'm pregnant and my brain is not working as fast as it used to! I feel as if I'm in a fog most of the time and am struggling to remember half of what I am trying to do, so to have my boss have a 'little word' with me twice about a phone call that I had tried to do last week but couldn't get hold of the person, they then switch me to a different team twice in the week, is it any wonder I didn't have the chance to call them again!!! Arrrggghhh!!!!!! :grr: :grr: :grr:
> 
> OK, rant over! Apologies for the interruption to our thread, normal service will now continue! :)
> 
> Oh my.. I have a very similar situation. My work got higher pressure this year due to someone else buying our company (and the people that bought us are so just all about the bottom line.. not quality of work). We are supposed to get a certain amount of time to do paperwork and whenever I get really behind, I block off the time I'm supposed to be allowed to have and then get yelled at for blocking off time. It is SO frustrating. And I know part of the reason I get behind is because I've had problems with fatigue and generally being able to focus so I'm not nearly as efficient as I used to be. So then I don't know if it's my problem to fix or theirs for not allowing me the time I am supposed to have. AHH it's so frustrating!!!Click to expand...

Hey kiss. Sorry your going through it too, but glad I'm not alone.
Roll on April 7th!! 9 months of maternity leave cannot come quick enough at this point!!


----------



## kajastarlight

Oh how I would love to take 9 months off maternaty leave!!! 

My boobs feel crazy heavy today and HURT - darn fluctuating hormones! lol


----------



## ImSoTired

I had a U/S today due to a slight decrease in baby movements. She looked fine. Maybe she's just lazy or I've been so busy I've not noticed as much. I also may have a UTI so waiting on results to see if I need meds. The last few days I've been very emotional and stressed out. With the local weather and DH going out of town for work for a few days, I don't see an end in sight. Hoping to relax and get baby kicking up a storm again.


----------



## Kazy

Imsotired I am so sorry! I almost went in a few weeks ago for the same thing. Good thing everything looks good. Hopefully you can make some time for yourself and relax soon.


----------



## Kiss08

I only get 6 weeks of maternity leave but I am thinking about just working a couple weeks and then leaving my job. My boss knows this. I want to stay home with the babies for a little while before finding something new.


----------



## kajastarlight

Imsotired - glad baby looks OK! Every once and a while mine will get super quiet and I hate it! Scares the begeesies out of me! I sure home you can relax. My newest indulgence is Banana Peel tea durring my nightly soak. I put a little honey and cinamon in it beause I don't love the tast but I love how well it relaxes me! OBGYN says its probably the extra magnesium and potasium. (of course don't take MY word for it that it would be safe for your pregnancy and all that fun disclaimer stuff :) ) 

For you ladies in states they are predicting a big snow storm - I hope all will be well!


----------



## Kiss08

MeaganMackenz said:


> My boobs have started leaking. Joy. Lol.

I'm waiting for my colostrum! My DD keeps checking about one a week to see if I have anything for her and I'm still totally dry!!


----------



## MrsMandy

Kiss08 said:


> I only get 6 weeks of maternity leave but I am thinking about just working a couple weeks and then leaving my job. My boss knows this. I want to stay home with the babies for a little while before finding something new.

We are really lucky to get the 9 months guaranteed from the government! 
I normally enjoy my job but the last couple months it's just been getting harder. Actually contemplating not returning and finding something part-time after the 9 months. Maybe.
Or may be that's just my current annoyance with it at the moment talking! 

Kajastarlight/Megan, my boobs have been so heavy too!! They were starting to make my ribs hurt at night they are so heavy! I bought some sleep bras that are also feeding bras from eBay, I am so much more comfortable now!!

Imsotired, hope everything is OK soon!! I had a couple quiet weeks around 24/25 weeks but little one has now started kicking again - all day!! :) I think it was a growth spurt as my belly has been really tight this week waiting for my muscles to catch up!! Hope you have nothing to worry about!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Kiss08 said:


> MeaganMackenz said:
> 
> 
> My boobs have started leaking. Joy. Lol.
> 
> I'm waiting for my colostrum! My DD keeps checking about one a week to see if I have anything for her and I'm still totally dry!!Click to expand...

They've been leaky when squeezed for a week or so today was the first time I noticed a small spot on my shirt when I was bra less lol.


----------



## RubysMommy

I started leaking around 26 weeks with dd. She's still nursing all the time now lol. I don't know if it started to taste different/better, but she wants to nurse all day and a few times at night. 

I'm sorry work is stressing you ladies out! I am very grateful to be staying home with dd. This pregnancy has made me very short tempered, so I don't think I would be able to hold my tongue at work. ;)


----------



## ImSoTired

I couldn't imagine working while I'm as stressed, nervous, and emotional as I've been. I'm so happy I can stay home. I've felt baby move a few times today when I was lying down and trying to relax. There is so much going on. My toddler is suddenly rebelling and dh is working a lot, the weather is awful, I'm cleaning and cleaning and the mess just reappears as if it were magic....I'm overwhelmed and I think my stress is keeping me from feeling all of the movements.

I'm not leaking anything yet but I've felt like maybe I might a few times. I have had the burning, tingling, let down feeling. I've not breastfed in forever though and I didn't leak early when pregnant with my daughter so maybe it won't happen. I just hope breastfeeding goes better for me this time.


----------



## MrsMandy

Glad baby is starting to give you more reasurrance!!


----------



## Kiss08

I work 4 days a week so I'm home one day and I'm not sure which is more stressful.. going to work or chasing after a toddler!


----------



## misspriss

I hate working, I am so stressed. I am actually starting a new job next week, at least it is part time though!


----------



## kajastarlight

I really wish that I could be a SAHM - I won't go into my pitty party of pain, but I do have a lot of it and between the pain and the distraction of pregnancy and the fact that we have way more work than people/time... ya, I have a lot of work stress! But I probably would have a lot of stress at Home too because I wouldn't have a good excuse to half *ss the cleaning if I didn't work and would have to keep my house spotless lol


----------



## misspriss

It is my dream to be a SAHM, but financially I am really used to our current lifestyle. Originally the plan was for me not to go back to work after this one is born, but realistically cutting back when the new baby adds to the expenses...


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Had my 24 week apt yesterday, apparently since Sept 30th I've lost 13 pounds. :confused:. I was overweight ish to start but that seems like a lot in 20 weeks or so? Baby is fine all tests and scans are great, so I guess it's not harmful but sure seems counter productive lol.


----------



## kajastarlight

well at least baby is good.... so, um, congrats on the weightloss?? I know it is a strange feeling. I lost 20 lbs in the first 4 months with DS1 due to HSG, but my Dr. said I had it to loose so all was well. DS1 came out 7lbs 10oz and proceeded to grow to the 75th percentile and stay there until he was 2 so :shrug:


----------



## DueInMay2015

Hey , hope you don't mind me jumping in :flower: 

I'm due in May too ( obvious by my name lol ). :happydance: 

This is our first baby and were so excited , I'm 24+3 today .
Our estimated due date is the 17th of May , but due to being diabetic I will be induced at 38 weeks , which roughly takes it to the 3rd of May , so somewhere between then baby should make an arrival lol. 

Had such a lucky pregnancy so far have been feeling really well , only thing noticeable is the growing bump lol . 

Lovely to meet you all also due in the same month exciting times , good luck everyone. :flower:


----------



## kajastarlight

Welcome DueInMay! :)


----------



## RubyRedLips

DueInMay2015 said:


> Hey , hope you don't mind me jumping in :flower:
> 
> I'm due in May too ( obvious by my name lol ). :happydance:
> 
> This is our first baby and were so excited , I'm 24+3 today .
> Our estimated due date is the 17th of May , but due to being diabetic I will be induced at 38 weeks , which roughly takes it to the 3rd of May , so somewhere between then baby should make an arrival lol.
> 
> Had such a lucky pregnancy so far have been feeling really well , only thing noticeable is the growing bump lol .
> 
> Lovely to meet you all also due in the same month exciting times , good luck everyone. :flower:

Welcome, DueInMay. Looks like you and I are on a very similar timeline! I'm due May 16, but since it's twins, they say they won't let me go past 38 weeks. Glad to hear you're feeling well and looking forward to hearing more about your pregnancy as we progress along. :)


----------



## atx614

Hi dueinmay! :hi: welcome!

Meghan, my friend lost 20ish pounds in her pregnancy too, and baby was just fine! I have already gained as much as I did total last time, so only getting bigger ugh. I was 30 pounds or so lighter this prepragnancy though. Started at 145 this time thanks to breastfeeding!


----------



## Leikela

SJDsMommy said:


> Ok ladies. I need some input.. For the past couple of weeks I have been getting random pelvic pressure.. as if baby is pushing his head on my cervix. Sometimes it only lasts for a few minutes, but usually its on and off throughout the day. I didn't think to mention it to the dr at my last appointment, but its more frequent now. I won't have an appointment for 2 more weeks but I am worried about preterm labor.. a few days ago (not quite a week) I had some orangeish colored CM.. it lasted until early into the next morning but has since returned to normal, so idk if that was a result of sex earlier in the day maybe (we haven't done it since just incase) or something else..
> 
> I do get a few ache's with this pressure but I haven't noticed any other preterm labor signs as of yet.. Baby is super active, and my labor with my other 2 didn't start until my water broke so for now I am just letting things go, if I end up having to call the dr or go to the hospital I will.
> 
> I know many here are first timers but for those who do have other kids, has anyone ever experienced preterm labor? or is anyone else getting this type of pressure?

Sorry for the late response, but yes I have had this too. I tend to notice the pelvic pressure worse after I lift up my Toddler who weighs 30 pounds. I try not to lift her but I need to lift her out of her crib in the morning and in and out of her car seat to daycare everyday. 

The other day I had dark brown discharge, only when I wiped one time, but it still scared me. It was followed by pelvic pressure, so I was also worried about pre-term labor. I was actually given a paper to look for signs of pre-term labor because I am at risk since I have a 6cm fibroid. The signs are more than 4 contractions in an hour, menstrual like cramps, low back pain, low pelvic pressure, any discharged that is new or signs that your water has broken. While I did have some of those symptoms, I just knew it wasn't pre-term labor. Resting has really helped it though.

I think it is part of being more active by having to take care of a toddler. At least, I hope! That is the only difference from my first pregnancy. I did not have this extra pain/discomfort with my first pregnancy. I hope you are feeling better! For me, the discomfort still comes and goes and probably will up until delivery.


----------



## MrsMandy

Welcome aboard dueinmay! :hi:


----------



## DueInMay2015

[/QUOTE]

Welcome, DueInMay. Looks like you and I are on a very similar timeline! I'm due May 16, but since it's twins, they say they won't let me go past 38 weeks. Glad to hear you're feeling well and looking forward to hearing more about your pregnancy as we progress along. :)[/QUOTE]


Hey :hi: , 
Thankyou , oh wow yes sounds like a very similar situation apart from you have two bubbys to look forward too , and very very close timing . :happydance:
Do you know what sex your twin bubbys are ? 
Congratulations. :flower:


----------



## DueInMay2015

Thanks everyone for the welcoming. :)


----------



## atx614

Anyone's belly button popped yet?

Mines getting really shallow, but it did this with dd too and I never popped out. So wondering if it will stay in or pop out this pregnancy.


----------



## kajastarlight

mine winked closed with DS1 and DS2 - probably will with this one too. My Doc told me before that it just dependings on how yours was cut when you were a baby. If you are a super inny - like me - then it will never pop out. If you are a middle inny it might and if you are an almost outie it will :) (unless you get a hernia, then it doesn't matter what you belly button is cuz that is a different story.)


----------



## MrsMandy

Mine has gone really shallow too! It feels really weird!! &#128522;


----------



## RubysMommy

My belly button was just completely flat with dd. This time it seems like the top of it is popping out when I'm standing up. But it's really shallow the rest of the time.


----------



## Eline

I have a very deep belly button and so far I'm not seeing any changes yet. I hope it stays in actually, it seems so odd to have it pop out. 

After putting everything off (because I'm afraid to jinx things) I've started making a address list for the birth announcements and I'm looking for a nice design. Are you girls sending birth announcements and did you chose one already?


----------



## atx614

With dd I sent out announcements from shutterfly.com with a pic of her. They had soooo many to pick from. It was overwhelming but fun! I will use them again for announcements this time.


----------



## kajastarlight

axt614 - you will be a lettuce tomorrow!!! :) :) And :happydance: woohoo you are in the double digets now! 99 days to go!!!


----------



## atx614

I saw you were lettuce and got excited! Lettuce seems much bigger than cabbage, lol. Almost to the third tri too, eeeeekkkk!


----------



## atx614

I meant cauliflower not cabbage, haha. Oh pregnancy brain. I saw the c.


----------



## ImSoTired

I also have a very deep belly button and although it didn't pop when I was carrying my daughter it did get very shallow. It's also getting pretty shallow this time so I think it'll be just like with my first and hopefully won't pop.


----------



## Kiss08

My belly button has been flat for a while. Depending on baby's position and if I've eaten recently, sometimes it's popped out.


----------



## Kiss08

We did announcements from shutterfly last time. I'll do that again or walgreens. I'll wait until after baby comes to pick them out.


----------



## RubysMommy

I made a chalkboard for Ruby and took her pic in front of it. And just printed off 4X6 photos to send out. I'll prob do that again this time. But it depends on if I can get any free time to do it lol.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DueInMay2015

My belly button before being pregnant I suppose was a deepish ? Belly button lol , I'm now 24+6 and it's like moved up half way but isn't poking out at all , I don't think that even makes sense lol :haha:, but it's what mine is like at the moment :bunny:


----------



## MrsMandy

Ruby love your chalk board idea!! So cute! 

I am 1 day away from 3rd tri - kinda scary!!!!!!!


----------



## samzi

25 weeks today, it's going so fast


----------



## DueInMay2015

I'm also 25 weeks today , feels amazing knowing your more there now than not. :happydance:


----------



## Eline

That's lovely, Rubysmommy! 

I'm 25 weeks on wednesday. Time seems to be going slower again, the first part of my second trimester seemed to fly by. I can't wait to get to third tri.


----------



## kajastarlight

Oh my goodness my pregnancy is draaaagggginnnggg by!!! LOL glad it is going quick for you ladies!!!


----------



## Kiss08

Dragging for me too.. First half went by fast but I've been feeling at a standstill for the past month..


----------



## atx614

Mine was flying by! Through the holidays I was so busy and it flew!

Now it is cold and we are inside most days with not much to do. Now it is going by slow! And I am realizing all the things I need to get done before he arrives and I am overwhelmed. I am hoping nesting kicks in soon. That would be lovely.


----------



## ImSoTired

Things seemed to have slowed a bit for me. I'm 24 wks tomorrow and It's too early to pack or wash baby clothes for me. I'm busy trying to think of baby names but not loving any of them. I hope I have a name before she is born...


----------



## atx614

If y'all are doing a nursery, when will you start getting it ready! Getting clothes prepped and folded? Etc


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My belly button is also very deep it has gotten shallower I doubt it will ever pop out though, I think it'd freak me out if it did lol.

Has anyone started on the nursery yet?. I've started clearing out his room and starting to look at paint. I've also ordered his furniture set which is being delivered March 30th :D


----------



## Kazy

I am making dd room a room for both her and this baby. I got paint but haven't done anything with it yet. We are also finishing part of our basement for a playroom. That won't be done until early March! So much work to do before this little one comes. I'm trying to tell myself it's ok if it doesn't get done. 
I find that this pregnancy
Goes both fast and slow. I can't believe I'll be 27 weeks Friday and yet it also feels like forever ago that I got my BFP. 
Anyway, I am feeling huge today and could barely work out. But other than that all is well here. 
Oh and I got a new HUGE maternity pillow and I love it.


----------



## RubysMommy

Took my 1 hour glucose test this morning and I failed it by 1 point! I'm so mad. Now I have to do the two hour one next week.


----------



## VGirl

I failed my 1 hour by 0.2 points (I'm in Canada). Then 2 hour one by the same number. Will see a dietician soon. Pretty angry at myself even though I know it's not technically my fault. Not overweight, eating healthy, gained within limits. It's weird. I hope you pass your 2 hour one!


----------



## MrsMandy

I've got mine in 30 mins! Soooo hungry! I really hope I pass this!! :/


----------



## MrsMandy

Tea and toast has never tasted so good!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiss08

We just moved in December and painted all the bedrooms then, so it's already painted (it's grey). We will use DD's crib in there once she's done with it but that's still in her room now. We have a dresser that belonged to my husband as a child plus the glider I used in DD's nursery. I still need to buy crib sheets, curtains, and other decorations. I have one sign for the wall so far. It's going to be "You are my sunshine" theme. 

I'm going to see if my doctor is open to alternatives to the one hour glucose test. Last time, the drink made me sick and I nearly passed out from the blood draw. I'd like to avoid it if possible. My 24 week appointment is tomorrow. This will be my first appointment with my new OB.


----------



## Kiss08

I think it probably doesn't help that I'm one of the last due dates in the month so I'm feeling "behind" of everyone entering/about to enter third tri.


----------



## atx614

I have my glucose next Friday. Nervous because I had GD with my dd. hoping I don't this time!!!

We haven't done anything in the nursery yet. At this point in my pregnancy with dd I was almost done, lol. Ah, I have a lot to do.


----------



## Eline

We're not doing a nursery as we recently bought a house and spent all our savings. I don't feel too bad about it as we're moving to a place with a lot more room and a nice garden which is also sort of a gift for our baby. I hope to breastfeed so our little one will sleep in our room as long as I continue to breastfeed and afterwards we'll hopefully have some savings again to decorate a baby room.


----------



## ImSoTired

Baby is going to stay in our room for at least 6 months, and maybe longer if breastfeeding goes well. Then she will share a room with our daughter (our house is small) which is already set up like a nursery as my daughter is only just 2. 

I am contemplating getting a second chest of drawers for in there so I don't have to rearrange dd's clothing and they could each have their own. I also might move the crib to the other side of the room. Maybe move some toys to the finished basement and make it a playroom. Other than that, all we have to do is wash all of the baby stuff and put it away. Set up the baby swing and get the baby carseat out and installed. It seems like a lot but it isn't really, and can pretty much all be done in a day or two. I'm waiting until I'm a little closer to being due as I'm also only 24 weeks today. 

As for new things, I have a short list of things that we need. A new bouncer chair, new bottles, maybe a new breast pump, a few more outfits, etc. Nothing big but the dresser if we decide we need it.


----------



## atx614

Happy v day imsotired!!

I will keep the baby in with us at the beginning too, so there is really no rush on the nursery. But it is more for me to have done, lol. It makes me feel better and I loved sitting in there while pregnAnt with dd. it just makes everything real I guess. So I want it done, haha.


----------



## kajastarlight

We are kind of in a strange stage of living right now. My Mother and two sons live with us and we only have 3 bedrooms. Baby will share a room with us probably until he is 1 or so. My Mother is probably going to move out around then (she is on waiting lists for low income appartments) and then Ian will probably have his own room and DS1 and DS2 will continue to share. DS1 and DS2 have no real desire NOT to share rooms and I don't think either would really want to share with a 1 year old! LOL


----------



## misspriss

Kiss08 said:


> I think it probably doesn't help that I'm one of the last due dates in the month so I'm feeling "behind" of everyone entering/about to enter third tri.

I feel the same due late May!


----------



## Curlymikes

Well i am now worried and would like your input. I am 25+6 with boy/girl twins. When i was 24 weeks i had a private scan and they measured 8 days ahead. They had always measured 4 days ahead in all other scans previously. Yesterday i had i scan at the dr office and they had only gained like 130g and were measuring 25+6 so only one day ahead. Their heartrates also dropped around 10 beats each all of this only in 12 days. So now i am worried because there was almost no growth from one scan to the next. I know if you look at yesterdays scan individually it looks great but if you know about the other then they havent progressed. Do you think its the beginning of iugr? Am i being crazy?

I have another scan a week from friday and im praying there will be tons of growth!

Im so happy to almost be in 3rd tri... Just one week away.


----------



## kajastarlight

From my last period baby is due May 8th. On my first scan baby measured with a due date of May 5th and then I told my Dr. the new due date and he said they don't actually change it unless it is more than 2 weeks different because baby's in utero have growth spurts and lulls at a little bit different times just like any person already born. Maybe it is like that?


----------



## Kazy

I would say it's probably
Fine. Heart rate dropping 10 is not much at all and fluctuates all the time depending on activity. Plus depending on how stretched out they were could change how big they measure. My daughter measured right on May 8th at first appointment at 7 weeks then a week behind that at 11 weeks then right on track at 15 then 20 weeks. So hopefully nothing to worry about! Thankfully you get to see them again next week!


----------



## kajastarlight

Hey ladies - I got this link from another lady who's journal I stalk and thought I would share. Its super cool! You can see your baby's development to the day and it has a ticker down to the second lol 
https://www.askbaby.com/baby-development-pictures.htm


----------



## Kiss08

Ultrasounds get less and less accurate at measuring size as the pregnancy advances. I'd guess it's just errors and everything is just fine. And like someone said, 10 beats per minute difference is normal. Heart rate decreases over time throughout the pregnancy which is why it's common to have the highest rate early in first tri and then lower as you go on.


----------



## RubysMommy

Our baby's heart rate varied from 140 to 150 to 160s all within a few seconds at our appointment Monday. And my belly was measuring a week ahead, even though the baby measured right on time at our ultrasound last month. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## atx614

Our Lo's hb went from 160-140 in two weeks. He was super chill when it was in the 140s. Dr said its activity level.

I was also measuring a week ahead, then two weeks later measuring right on. It all has to do with growth spurts!

I had iugr with dd and measured behind since 12 weeks. At 20 weeks I was 2 weeks behind. By 30 weeks her stomach started measuring small and they monitored me more. Not in all cases, but usually you would have measured small around 20 weeks if you are possible iugr.


----------



## Curlymikes

Thanks everyone. Im trying not to be too concerned. I will let you all know how things go next friday.

I was wondering how much weight everyone has gained. As of today i have gained 25 pounds which they say is ok for twins, but i feel like a whale. Especially since i am usually always watching my weight or trying too haha.


----------



## kajastarlight

Oh I have gained 33lbs.... way too much!!


----------



## misspriss

Hmmm...17lbs here.


----------



## atx614

29 since my last apt....so probably more now! Ugh.


----------



## MrsMandy

I lost 7-8 lb in first tri and now have only put back on about 6-7lb so I'm taking that as I've pretty much stayed the same. But bump is huge so not really sure how! :shrug:


----------



## MolGold

Is it too late to join? :hi:

I am on a may babies group on FB but nothing on BnB. I was originally due May 18th, now pushed to May 11th as per LMP :) I am staying team yellow.

Oh yes, and Ive gained 6.7 kgs already :(


----------



## misspriss

Oooh just an update, definitely feeling more pregnant. Last week my carpal tunnel I had with DS returned, although not nearly as bad (yet). I also started having foot/ankle pain, it just feels like my feet are being smooshed out or something. I bought some compression socks to see if that helps, and then had two days off work. Haven't had the issues in the two days I've been off, so I think it's sitting at a desk and not moving around, probably some fluid accumulating, but not enough for visible swelling. I hope the socks help as I'm back to work today!

Anyone else dealing with any fun pregnancy stuff yet, or am I the only one\ :haha:


----------



## Kiss08

Curlymikes said:


> Thanks everyone. Im trying not to be too concerned. I will let you all know how things go next friday.
> 
> I was wondering how much weight everyone has gained. As of today i have gained 25 pounds which they say is ok for twins, but i feel like a whale. Especially since i am usually always watching my weight or trying too haha.

Last pregnancy at this time I had gained about 25 pounds. This pregnancy I've gained 15 pounds. It can be frustrating feeling like you are bigger than you should be but if your doctor isn't concerned, I'm sure you're fine.



MolGold said:


> Is it too late to join? :hi:
> 
> I am on a may babies group on FB but nothing on BnB. I was originally due May 18th, now pushed to May 11th as per LMP :) I am staying team yellow.
> 
> Oh yes, and Ive gained 6.7 kgs already :(

Welcome! Added you to the first post! :flower:


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Hey gals! 

Quick responses to previous posts:

I wouldn't worry about hb either, my babies is all over the place and I agree with growth spurts and lulls. 
I've gained -13 pounds. Yup, lost more weight this pregnancy then I have in my entire life. Don't go back until Feb 23/ 24 to see if I've gained anything finally. 
I too have to do the drink test next weekend ugh. Not looking forward to it. 
Anyone else finding it ridiculous to turn over in bed these days?? 
Last week in 2nd trimester!! Holy smokes. 

Xox


----------



## Kazy

I've gained 15lbs so far. 

I have a few "fun" pregnancy symptoms. Hip pain- got a sweet new pillow that's really helping though. My left arm and leg keep falling asleep. Not sure what's up with that. And I have spells of dizziness. 
But honestly I can't complain because I generally feel pretty good. I can definitely tell this is my 4th and I'm in my 30s now. My body just feels older this time around. Lol


----------



## kategirl

I've gained 20 lbs so far, opps. I gained 30 lbs overall with my daughter and have about 14 more weeks to go with this one... If I can keep it to 35 lbs (the upper range suggested to gain for a "normal" starting weight) then I'll be happy. I need to lay off the sugar!

I've been feeling pretty good, but my biggest complaint would be tailbone pain. I've also been having a lot more aches and pains in general thn last time, including some side pain that has me doubled over at times. I'm hoping nothing serious pops up in the next couple months!


----------



## RubysMommy

I've gained about 7 pounds so far. I only gained 23 lbs with dd, so I'm expecting to gain about the same this time. My bump is already big and gets HUGE by the end! Lol. 

My sciatic nerve has been excruciating lately. It hurts to lay on my left hip or my back with the hip propped up with a pillow. And especially tryinging to roll over in bed! I'm switching chiropractors at the moment, so I can't get in until the end of the month. Boo. My legs have been falling asleep, as well, but only if I sit on them for a few minutes. And I've been having pulled muscle feelings in my inner thighs, they get worse after doing too much walking. Overall, I've had a better pregnancy this time around. Normal blood pressure, minimal swelling.


----------



## MrsMandy

MeaganMackenz said:


> Hey gals!
> 
> Quick responses to previous posts:
> 
> I wouldn't worry about hb either, my babies is all over the place and I agree with growth spurts and lulls.
> I've gained -13 pounds. Yup, lost more weight this pregnancy then I have in my entire life. Don't go back until Feb 23/ 24 to see if I've gained anything finally.
> I too have to do the drink test next weekend ugh. Not looking forward to it.
> Anyone else finding it ridiculous to turn over in bed these days??
> Last week in 2nd trimester!! Holy smokes.
> 
> Xox

Haha with turning over in bed I genuinely feel like a beached whale trying to move!!!


----------



## kajastarlight

OMG, having to roll over in bad is crazy for me! Ha! Not only do I have this big ol' belly to compinsate for, I get ligament stretching paid easily AND it agrivates the slipped disks in my back! Oh sweet Ian, you better give Mommy extra snuggles when you come out!! <3


----------



## atx614

Rolling over in bed and getting up to pee is terrible! Lol

This pregnancy I have had terrible, hip, back, inner thigh/groin area, and tailbone pain. I had it with my dd, but not until around 35 weeks. This time it started around 20 weeks!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I still don't 'feel' pregnant apart from the baby kicking and moving!. Maybe I'm waiting for some kind of feeling of illness to start lol idk but I feel like my usual self but slower :haha: 

I did manage to sleep for 13 hours last night! I was in bed by 7pm :haha: oh I've felt so refreshed all day if only I could have that much sleep every night!

I also had my midwife appointment for 25 weeks yesterday bump is measuring exactly 25 weeks I've put on 3lbs ish so far. She had a listen in as well and she said he sounded great.

Can I ask, UK ladies, how many midwife appointments have you had and how many have you got booked / planned?


----------



## MeaganMackenz

It's usually when I turn over I discover I have to pee lmao. I can't imagine how much worse this is going to get haha.


----------



## Kiss08

My husband said I've been grumpy this whole pregnancy. He said last pregnancy I was only grumpy first tri and the last month. I don't think I'm going to get un-grumpy this pregnancy... haha


----------



## DebbieF

Has anyone else been constantly congested? Nothing seems to help me except nasal spray and I know you're not supposed to use it long term. I am so tired of breathing out of my mouth.. :nope:


----------



## MrsMandy

xMissxZoiex said:


> I also had my midwife appointment for 25 weeks yesterday bump is measuring exactly 25 weeks I've put on 3lbs ish so far. She had a listen in as well and she said he sounded great.
> 
> Can I ask, UK ladies, how many midwife appointments have you had and how many have you got booked / planned?

I've had 3 so far I think - booking, 16 wk, 23wk, and I have 1 booked next week. Not sure how many more I need to have, but I'm also being consultant led coz of bmi and my dads heart condition so I'm having a couple extra hospital/scan visits.

As for congestion, its not so bad that I can't breathe, but I have been constantly needing to blow my nose - I've never known snot like it!! :haha:


----------



## Eline

I never would have guessed that at only 25 weeks turning around in bed takes so much effort already. And than this baby still had to get three to four times as heavy!

I don't have too much pregnancy problems to complain about: my left hip can be sore when I'm on my left side in bed, I have a little acid reflux, which is easily fixed with a Rennie. Oddly though: I do have a lot more earwax than before: I have to clean my ears every day now. Don't really know what's causing that.


----------



## Kiss08

DebbieF said:


> Has anyone else been constantly congested? Nothing seems to help me except nasal spray and I know you're not supposed to use it long term. I am so tired of breathing out of my mouth.. :nope:

Not this pregnancy but I did last pregnancy. I thought a humidifier was helpful but nothing really took it away. My doc last time suggested benedryl. Have you asked your OB/midwife?


----------



## kajastarlight

I think it is crazy how some Dr's are like "here, take some benedryl" and other doctors are like "DO NOT TAKE BENEDRYL!!!" Apparently your mucus plus is made of hystamines and taking antihystamines can make it break apart? But I know that many docs say its not strong enough to do that.... its just one of those strange things about being pregnant!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hello ladies! been a while (once again I must apologize for that!) Just got back from my 28 week appointment ( I'll be 28 weeks tomorrow) so had my glucose test and my last routine ultrasound.

Good news! My placenta only needs to move about 1/2 centimeter more to avoid a scheduled c section! Baby looks great, measures a week ahead and estimated at 2 lbs 12 oz.
https://i855.photobucket.com/albums/ab120/ourpeacefulchaos/28%20weeks.jpg


----------



## MrsMandy

Ah sjd what a lovely Pic! That's a contented happy face!! Xx


----------



## atx614

Great pic sjd! And that is awesome news about your placenta! Surely it will move up more in the next 12 weeks!

I have my 28 week apt next week and glucose, but no scan :(. And my dr is out of town so this will be with someone from his office. Ugh. Hoping I will have a scan at my 30 or 32 week apt. If not, I will do a private one. I am excited to have apts every 2 weeks now instead of having to wait 4!


----------



## kajastarlight

atx614 - happy Rutabaga week!!! (I don't go on BnB on the weekends usually, so I won't be able to tell you tomrrow :) )


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thanks ladies! I've had a few symptoms that could lead to preterm labor but it only seems to happen when he's head down, which he was for a long time but has moved to transverse recently so things have lightened up. If I do make it full term, this might be my "big" baby haha my 1st was 6 lbs 13 oz at 40 +6, my daughter was 39 +4 and weighed 6 lbs 7.8 oz so I tend to have smaller babies (with big heads haha). So glad all is well, and I must say, little man is quite a cutie :) I'm lucky enough that my dr's do a routine ultrasound during each trimester. He was sleeping though, so we really only got the one picture of his face =/ The tech tried to get more but he wouldn't budge, she had me on my side and jiggled my stomach but he just buried his head more and covered his face with his arms =/ We did catch him grabbing at his feet though momentarily.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Lovely scan picture SJD!

I have my private 4D scan tomorrow!, can't wait to see my baby boy again. It's a 30 minute scan so I'm hoping we get some really great pictures! We will also get a DVD :D


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thanks! and I hope your scan goes well! I really want to get one of those HD live ultrasounds but they are sooo expensive! but they look almost like an actual picture! so clear! Though for 3D/4D the one I got wasn't bad at all! Wish we could have gotten a few more though, stubborn boy!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Well my scan didn't go so well!. Baby is soooo uncooperative we didn't get a single look at his face!, not even a tiny sneak peak!. The only thing he wanted to show us was his willy!!.

She gave us a picture of his foot so we didn't go home completely empty handed, we also got out heartbeat bear.

We did get to see him with hiccups and his little belly jumping :haha:

I go back next Saturday and I've been instructed to get a big sugary drink before the scan, the clinic were really good about it and everyone was lovely which was a relief because of how expensive it was 

Anyway here is our not so clear foot picture :haha: 
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/20150207_195106.jpg


----------



## misspriss

Aw sorry he was so uncooperative! Glad they were great and you get to go back though!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

My oldest was like that she wanted no part of her scan lol Thankfully it was an elective and not the diagnostic :) 
I've given up on sleep, turning over is so epic and trying to keep a pillow between my thighs is impossible. 
I definitely feel like I have to be gaining weight, my appetite has come back. So I guess my last 4 months will be the weight gain months. If I can get to my 6 week pp apt weighing the same or less I'll be happy lol.


----------



## Kazy

Meagan I just got this pillow last week and it has improved my sleep so much!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000...SX200_QL40&dpPl=1&dpID=312EPkXlxaL&ref=plSrch

Let me just say that buying this sort of thing is so unlike me but my husband convinced me to get it. We usually sleep close and obviously this doesn't allow that but it's perfect for hip pain. I use it upside down and lay with one side in between my legs. The other side is along my back and keeps it all in place. I couldn't keep a regular pillow in the right place to save my life. 

Anyway, just thought if pass along the suggestion.


----------



## Kristalebear1

Hello, I'm Krystl! Expecting baby #1 May 20th. Super excited!! We had our anatomy scan in the 2nd and it's a girl!! Just thought I'd jump in an join if you all don't mind :)


----------



## MrsMandy

Kazy I have something similar and it has been a godsend!! 

Zoie, our little one is the same - has been photo shy since our 1st scan!! Bit of a nightmare when having the anatomy scan!!! Hopefully yours will be less camera shy for your repeat visit! 

Welcome kristl! :hi:


----------



## Kazy

Hey ladies. Anyone else have dizzy spells and seeing stars or light splotches. I have a bp machine and bp is fine. Just not sure what's up with that.


----------



## atx614

Kazy said:


> Hey ladies. Anyone else have dizzy spells and seeing stars or light splotches. I have a bp machine and bp is fine. Just not sure what's up with that.

I have seen the light splotches twice so far and Bp is fine too! I am going to ask my dr about it Friday! No dizzy spells thankfully!

:hi: kristl! Welcome!

So ready to see baby boy again! It has been too long! Going to ask when my next scan is Friday, but if it is after 30 weeks, my impatient self is going to book a 3d one!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I'm having such interesting shortness of breath I don't know from what. I'm on penicillin, which I intend to stop now, for strep throat. Baby could also be pushing up on lungs? Idk what it is but it's pretty annoying and it feels like I've just gone up the stairs or something despite the fact I'm lying down. 

I'm so ready for this to be over.


----------



## ImSoTired

Kazy said:


> Hey ladies. Anyone else have dizzy spells and seeing stars or light splotches. I have a bp machine and bp is fine. Just not sure what's up with that.

I saw stars a lot when pregnant with my first and I've seen them a few times with this one too. I've taken my bp and all is well so I think it's just increase or decrease in blood flow to my head maybe? Like after twisting, turning, or bending over. Also I get dizzy spells when I've not eaten enough during the day.


----------



## misspriss

I get them occasionally when I am overwhelmed by bright white surfaces. Like outdoors on a bright overcast day, or staring up at the white ceiling in a room with white walls. I always check my BP after, but it's usually quite low. 

They say your vision can change during pregnancy, the extra fluid and all. Why you aren't supposed to get glasses or contacts while pregnant, as they may not work the same way after.


----------



## Kiss08

Kazy, visual disturbances should get checked out. Where did you get your BP checked? Some machines are faulty and don't give good readings. Have you had your iron checked? I had dizziness from a vitamin deficiency earlier this pregnancy. For me it wasn't iron but that's a common one. I wasn't taking my prenatal vitamins a couple weeks and almost fainted several times!


----------



## Kiss08

Kristi - welcome! Gotcha on the first page. :)


----------



## Kazy

I have an automatic home machine that a friend if mine is letting me borrow. Haven't had any dizziness today. I am thinking it could be due to blood sugar. I have my glucose test this week soya e that will tell??? I also have an appointment on Wednesdays with dr already and see what she says.


----------



## samzi

I've sinusitis so feeling really rubbish. Im on antibiotics so hopefully in a few days I will feel better. It's awful though. Ive not been sleeping well at all and I'm generally feeling sorry for myself


----------



## DebbieF

I have my 1 hour glucose test tomorrow.. I failed the 1 hour with my daughter and went on to pass the 3 hour "with flying colors" They say that you don't need to fast for the 1 hour, but I plan to anyways. I am convinced that is the reason I failed it last time. Plus, with a busy 14 month old, I just don't have the time to do the 3 hour test. 

Have you ladies had your tests yet? If so, did you fast for them, and how were your results?


----------



## Kiss08

samzi said:


> I've sinusitis so feeling really rubbish. Im on antibiotics so hopefully in a few days I will feel better. It's awful though. Ive not been sleeping well at all and I'm generally feeling sorry for myself

I had bronchitis two weeks ago and sinusitis last week. Being sick while pregnant is the WORST!!!



DebbieF said:


> I have my 1 hour glucose test tomorrow.. I failed the 1 hour with my daughter and went on to pass the 3 hour "with flying colors" They say that you don't need to fast for the 1 hour, but I plan to anyways. I am convinced that is the reason I failed it last time. Plus, with a busy 14 month old, I just don't have the time to do the 3 hour test.
> 
> Have you ladies had your tests yet? If so, did you fast for them, and how were your results?

I can't remember if I talked about this on the fb group or not but I'm doing an alternative to the traditional glucose test this time. Some doctors will let you test your blood sugar at home 4 times a day for a certain period of time instead of the one hour or three hour tests. My doctor's alternative is a special meal/snack that I will eat an hour before my appointment rather than that nasty drink. The drink made me so sick last time so I asked if there was something else I could do. The thing I'm doing instead is a plain bagel (with or without cream cheese) plus 4 oz of OJ. I'm doing mine in 3 weeks when I go for my 28 week appointment.


----------



## Kiss08

Oh and I was told to fast aside from the drink during the hour before my appointment last time and passed. I did eat otherwise that day though.


----------



## mrskcbrown

DebbieF said:


> I have my 1 hour glucose test tomorrow.. I failed the 1 hour with my daughter and went on to pass the 3 hour "with flying colors" They say that you don't need to fast for the 1 hour, but I plan to anyways. I am convinced that is the reason I failed it last time. Plus, with a busy 14 month old, I just don't have the time to do the 3 hour test.
> 
> Have you ladies had your tests yet? If so, did you fast for them, and how were your results?

Hi all! Im around but dont post much. I fasted for the 1 hour test and still failed. I have to go back for the three hour test on thursday:shrug:


----------



## RubysMommy

I passed my early 1 hour one by 30 points at 19 weeks, but when I did my second one at 26.5 weeks I failed by 1 point!! Grrr... I am still so mad. Oh well. With dd I passed by 1 point. I didn't fast for any of them. But I put maple syrup in my coffee before the one I failed. So lame. That probably added the 1 point. 

I am doing my 2 hour glucose test on Thursday. It was 3 hours up until recently, but the hospital group decided 2 hours was plenty long I guess. The mw said to try to eat clean the day or 2 before the test, but there's no way to fool the test if you have gestational diabetes. And I still fast for 8 hours before the first test, except water. 

My midwife said we could we could bring in our own 100% juice if we were opposed to the nasty drink. But I think you would drink double the amount of the normal drink. If we have any more babies maybe I'll try that instead.


----------



## DebbieF

mrskcbrown said:


> DebbieF said:
> 
> 
> I have my 1 hour glucose test tomorrow.. I failed the 1 hour with my daughter and went on to pass the 3 hour "with flying colors" They say that you don't need to fast for the 1 hour, but I plan to anyways. I am convinced that is the reason I failed it last time. Plus, with a busy 14 month old, I just don't have the time to do the 3 hour test.
> 
> Have you ladies had your tests yet? If so, did you fast for them, and how were your results?
> 
> Hi all! Im around but dont post much. I fasted for the 1 hour test and still failed. I have to go back for the three hour test on thursday:shrug:Click to expand...

Good luck on your 3 hour test!


----------



## DebbieF

Kiss08 said:


> samzi said:
> 
> 
> I've sinusitis so feeling really rubbish. Im on antibiotics so hopefully in a few days I will feel better. It's awful though. Ive not been sleeping well at all and I'm generally feeling sorry for myself
> 
> I had bronchitis two weeks ago and sinusitis last week. Being sick while pregnant is the WORST!!!
> 
> 
> 
> DebbieF said:
> 
> 
> I have my 1 hour glucose test tomorrow.. I failed the 1 hour with my daughter and went on to pass the 3 hour "with flying colors" They say that you don't need to fast for the 1 hour, but I plan to anyways. I am convinced that is the reason I failed it last time. Plus, with a busy 14 month old, I just don't have the time to do the 3 hour test.
> 
> Have you ladies had your tests yet? If so, did you fast for them, and how were your results?Click to expand...
> 
> I can't remember if I talked about this on the fb group or not but I'm doing an alternative to the traditional glucose test this time. Some doctors will let you test your blood sugar at home 4 times a day for a certain period of time instead of the one hour or three hour tests. My doctor's alternative is a special meal/snack that I will eat an hour before my appointment rather than that nasty drink. The drink made me so sick last time so I asked if there was something else I could do. The thing I'm doing instead is a plain bagel (with or without cream cheese) plus 4 oz of OJ. I'm doing mine in 3 weeks when I go for my 28 week appointment.Click to expand...

I actually didn't mind the orange drink last time. I have quite the sweet tooth, so that is probably why it didn't bother me.


----------



## DebbieF

RubysMommy said:


> I passed my early 1 hour one by 30 points at 19 weeks, but when I did my second one at 26.5 weeks I failed by 1 point!! Grrr... I am still so mad. Oh well. With dd I passed by 1 point. I didn't fast for any of them. But I put maple syrup in my coffee before the one I failed. So lame. That probably added the 1 point.
> 
> I am doing my 2 hour glucose test on Thursday. It was 3 hours up until recently, but the hospital group decided 2 hours was plenty long I guess. The mw said to try to eat clean the day or 2 before the test, but there's no way to fool the test if you have gestational diabetes. And I still fast for 8 hours before the first test, except water.
> 
> My midwife said we could we could bring in our own 100% juice if we were opposed to the nasty drink. But I think you would drink double the amount of the normal drink. If we have any more babies maybe I'll try that instead.

Ugh! I would be so mad if I failed by just 1 point! :growlmad:


----------



## kajastarlight

With my DS1 the orange stuff was so horrid I threw it up almost as soon as swollowing it! Then we tried purple with the same reaction. Then we tried chilled for each and it ended up taking FOREVER for me to be able to keep enough down to do the test! With DS2 my office started carrying lemon/lime stuff and that was not nearly as bad. Drank it down (slowly) with no problem!
Hopefully by now they have come up with a little bit better tasting stuff. Why can't I just eat a bunch of fudge????


----------



## Tibbymomma

I took the gestational diabetes test on Thursday of last week and they said I'd hear back in 1-3 days if I failed, so I think I'm all set! Fingers crossed :) The drink I had wasn't bad at all. Tasted like flat Sprite to me :)


----------



## Kazy

Samzi hope you feel better. 

I took my glucose test this morning. I almost forgot to go lol! I had the sprite kind and it was not good. I felt like throwing up but within about 15 minutes I was ok. I should have results tomorrow at my dr appointment. I failed it with my 2nd son the. Passed the 3 hour. I am so hoping I passed this one!!


----------



## Kiss08

The drink gave me a migraine and made me jittery and nauseous. Hence my choice to do an alternative this time!


----------



## Kristin.K

hahah I didn't mind it much! It tasted like orange soda to me! Then again, all I want is sugar during this pregnancy... :)

I did pass the test, though... phew!


----------



## cdncouple09

Hi Ladies! It's been awhile since I've posted but I try to check in and see how everyone is doing at least once a week. It's nice to see that people are feeling the same way as me! I can't wait for May! I was team yellow but ended up caving and found out we are having a baby girl! That's two little girls for us! Super excited about it! Anyways just wanted to say hi and hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## kajastarlight

cdncouple09 said:


> Hi Ladies! It's been awhile since I've posted but I try to check in and see how everyone is doing at least once a week. It's nice to see that people are feeling the same way as me! I can't wait for May! I was team yellow but ended up caving and found out we are having a baby girl! That's two little girls for us! Super excited about it! Anyways just wanted to say hi and hope everyone is doing well!


congrats on Team Pink! :pink:


----------



## Kazy

Well I failed my glucose today. :/ I have to take 3 hour within the week. I am honestly incredibly surprised. I feel like I eat healthy and have been watching what I eat. I am not overweight at all and no history of diabetes in my family. 
Oh well. Hopefully I don't fail the next one.


----------



## kajastarlight

Kazy - I hope you don't fail your next one too! My sister had gestational diabeties with her DD (first kid) and we were shocked too. She was/is not overweight, she didn't eat a lot of junk food (she had some but really ate it in moderation), she was active.... it was a shock! The Dr. said "it just happens if it is going to happen" She did not have it with her DS (2nd kid)

Me, on the other hand, am overweight and with DS1 and DS2 had such bad morning, afternoon, and night sickness that I ate anything I could and usually that was simple carbs. (and simple carbs turn to sugar in your digestive process) And I had NO blood sugar problems at all. (knock on wood for this one!)

I think it is hit and miss


----------



## atx614

Ugh, I have my test on Friday. I had to take the early one this pregnancy and he drink is just terrible. I hope I pass this one!


----------



## mychelle4

@Kazy- Try not to stress to much about potentially having GD. I unfortunately failed my 3 hour screening a couple of weeks ago, and begrudgingly joined the finger poking club. I'm far from overweight, and a vegetarian! Before I got pregnant I ran a minimum of 45 minutes a day five days a week. If you have it, then you have it, not much you can do to change that. The sooner you find out, the sooner you can make any changes necessary to keep both you and your baby safe. Unless you are a major carb loader, It's not that much of a dietary change, just being careful to balance things out. AM seems to be my biggest issue as oats are my go to breakfast, and they tend to spike my blood sugar. Regardless, the health of you and your little one is the most important thing. Good luck!


----------



## misspriss

I have my glucose test (the 1 hr screen) at my next appointment. I left a message with my OB today about doing something alternative to the drink. I'm not a fan of some of the ingredients (probably not in the UK version...seeing as how the ingredients are banned in the UK). 

I have heard some people who are really healthy but eat low carb/low sugar fail badly because the sugar is so foreign to their systems, perhaps some people are just so healthy I guess?


----------



## RubysMommy

DebbieF said:


> RubysMommy said:
> 
> 
> I passed my early 1 hour one by 30 points at 19 weeks, but when I did my second one at 26.5 weeks I failed by 1 point!! Grrr... I am still so mad. Oh well. With dd I passed by 1 point. I didn't fast for any of them. But I put maple syrup in my coffee before the one I failed. So lame. That probably added the 1 point.
> 
> I am doing my 2 hour glucose test on Thursday. It was 3 hours up until recently, but the hospital group decided 2 hours was plenty long I guess. The mw said to try to eat clean the day or 2 before the test, but there's no way to fool the test if you have gestational diabetes. And I still fast for 8 hours before the first test, except water.
> 
> My midwife said we could we could bring in our own 100% juice if we were opposed to the nasty drink. But I think you would drink double the amount of the normal drink. If we have any more babies maybe I'll try that instead.
> 
> Ugh! I would be so mad if I failed by just 1 point! :growlmad:Click to expand...

That's why I'm so angry about it! I grumbled about it the whole day, lol. 

I wasn't given a specific amount time to go back in. My sister could only babysit this Thursday, so it's 11 days after the 1 hour one. Hopefully it doesn't mess anything up.


----------



## atx614

misspriss said:


> I have my glucose test (the 1 hr screen) at my next appointment. I left a message with my OB today about doing something alternative to the drink. I'm not a fan of some of the ingredients (probably not in the UK version...seeing as how the ingredients are banned in the UK).
> 
> I have heard some people who are really healthy but eat low carb/low sugar fail badly because the sugar is so foreign to their systems, perhaps some people are just so healthy I guess?

I suppose I could look this up, lol, but what's in the ingredients?? I thought it was sugar water!


----------



## misspriss

atx614 said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> I have my glucose test (the 1 hr screen) at my next appointment. I left a message with my OB today about doing something alternative to the drink. I'm not a fan of some of the ingredients (probably not in the UK version...seeing as how the ingredients are banned in the UK).
> 
> I have heard some people who are really healthy but eat low carb/low sugar fail badly because the sugar is so foreign to their systems, perhaps some people are just so healthy I guess?
> 
> I suppose I could look this up, lol, but what's in the ingredients?? I thought it was sugar water!Click to expand...

brominated vegetable oil. Its also in mt dew and other citrus flavored sodas.


----------



## kajastarlight

I still think it would be better if we could just eat some fudge :)


----------



## atx614

Haha fudge sounds great! Or really I would be happy with just normal soda or juice. The glucose drink is too syrupy and think. Ugh. Already dreading it!


----------



## Kazy

I agree fudge would be awesome. A nurse friend told me they could do the test by you eating like 7-8 Hershey kisses. That would be great too!! 
My 3 hour today was LONG! Haha. And I felt ok during the test but at lunch I got really
Dizzy and broke out in a serious sweat. Still dizzy but not as bad.


----------



## MrsMandy

Hope all your tests go well! I got my results yesterday and I passed - so I celebrated with a cream egg when I got back to work after my appointment!! :haha: 

My pregnancy brain is kicking in again! My job is as a support for live in carers, and a lot of the carers I look after are European, they are lovely to talk to but I cannot pronounce their names at the best of times, currently I am finding myself so tongue tied I am making an absolute egit of myself - much to the entertainment of my colleague's!!!


----------



## RubysMommy

So I talked with my midwife about the hospitals policy on having dd spend the night if needed. She said it was just fine and that even if I wanted her there during labor, I could. (Not that I'm going to) I love my hospital! There are no specific visiting hours either. Hopefully dd will be fine with her auntie over night, but I'm so happy to have a back up plan and so is my sister. Lol.


----------



## atx614

RubysMommy said:


> So I talked with my midwife about the hospitals policy on having dd spend the night if needed. She said it was just fine and that even if I wanted her there during labor, I could. (Not that I'm going to) I love my hospital! There are no specific visiting hours either. Hopefully dd will be fine with her auntie over night, but I'm so happy to have a back up plan and so is my sister. Lol.

I am jealous!!


----------



## MrsMandy

That's great news Ruby!! Thumbs up for your hospital!! :thumbup:


----------



## Kiss08

It's my understanding the UK doesn't routinely screen for GD - only if you have risk factors. Am I remembering that right from pregnancy #1?

Though unfortunately, it does happen in very healthy people so you just never know. Also.. the false positive rate (they say you may have GD but you don't actually have it) for the one hour test is really high so just because you failed your 1 hour doesn't mean you have GD.


----------



## DebbieF

RubysMommy said:


> So I talked with my midwife about the hospitals policy on having dd spend the night if needed. She said it was just fine and that even if I wanted her there during labor, I could. (Not that I'm going to) I love my hospital! There are no specific visiting hours either. Hopefully dd will be fine with her auntie over night, but I'm so happy to have a back up plan and so is my sister. Lol.

That is great! I am going to ask at my next appointment about their policy. I have never left my 14 month old for longer than a few hours so I don't know how I will be able to leave her for a few nights.. :nope:


----------



## kajastarlight

You are lucky Ruby! My hospital says absolutely no --- but that is not a biggie as my kids are older and have no problem staying the night with Grandmommom. (she lives with us, so it is the obvious choice) But even if they couldn't with her they would have no problem with their Dad, or other Grandparents, or at the neighbors house... LOL heck. They might not even mind staying by themselfs but no way would we let them! LOL


----------



## Eline

Tibbymomma said:


> The drink I had wasn't bad at all. Tasted like flat Sprite to me :)

Mine too. I actually really liked it :thumbup:


----------



## DebbieF

Eline said:


> Tibbymomma said:
> 
> 
> The drink I had wasn't bad at all. Tasted like flat Sprite to me :)
> 
> Mine too. I actually really liked it :thumbup:Click to expand...

I had the orange drink (had the same with my dd as well) I liked it both times. I don't know why everyone makes it out to be so awful.


----------



## kajastarlight

DebbieF said:


> Eline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tibbymomma said:
> 
> 
> The drink I had wasn't bad at all. Tasted like flat Sprite to me :)
> 
> Mine too. I actually really liked it :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I had the orange drink (had the same with my dd as well) I liked it both times. I don't know why everyone makes it out to be so awful.Click to expand...



I probably wouldn't mind the drink if I was not pregnant! LOL But I had terrible sickness with DS1 and DS2... haven't had to do it yet with this one. (probably next apt) I am not having as bad sickness (with the exception of yesterday and today) so it might not be so bad this go 'round


----------



## ImSoTired

I didn't think the drink was too bad the first time either. A bit too sweet but once it was gone I was fine. I believe I'll be having that test after I see my new doctor. I do hope to pass it. I've been putting on a lot of weight and I don't always eat the best though I did pretty much the same with my first and was fine then. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Kazy

I'm with you Kaja- my
Kids will sleep anywhere. Lol. And they are so easy to put in bed. I am incredibly lucky that way. I just hope to have someone on call over night because I don't particularly want to wake three kids up to get to the hospital!!

Took my 3 hour glucose test yesterday and just found out I passed. I figured even if I hadn't it would be ok. There are worse diagnosis' to get while pregnant. And at least it's something that could have been managed. 

Do a lot of you already have baby's room set up? I haven't even started and am beginning to feel behind. I do t have to buy any furniture and she's moving in with my daughter so there isn't a ton of space. Mostly just painting, washing clothes, and organizing.


----------



## kajastarlight

I do not have anything set up LOL Its getting close to time to get on the freaking move!!!


----------



## misspriss

I have hardly even bought anything, just some clothes! I still need to sell my old strollers before I buy a new one, we won't get a crib as we cosleep full time, we bought DS a new car seat so *we* have one for DD, but we plan to buy one and give that to MIL so she will have one too. Doesn't have to be today though, IYKWIM. Not too much to set up I guess, we need diapers and a changing area though, as the dresser we used as a changing table with DS has bit the dust.


----------



## kajastarlight

Anyone ells doing cloth diapers?? This will be my first time cloth diapering and I just wondered if anyone ells in this thread did


----------



## Kiss08

I didn't think the drink tasted all that bad (I didn't like it but I could drink it) but my body had a really bad reaction to it (jittery, nauseous, dizzy, and then a migraine).

I cloth diaper! I didn't start with my DD until 4 months so this will be my first time cloth diapering since birth.


----------



## kajastarlight

what would you say the biggest challange is??? I am so worried that I am thinking it won't be too much harder then disposable diapering and wonder if I am "making light" of it too much and will get overwhelemed with the real life application!


----------



## atx614

I cloth diaper too!

I used disposable with dd until she was about 3 months because her legs were so skinny and I kept having leaks in cloth. So if that happens, don't get frustrated, no shame in using disposables for a bit! 

I like all in ones, they are a bit more pricey, but just like disposables so easy for my husband and others to use! I use other kinds when it's just me and dd, but I recommend having some all in ones so others don't get intimidated, lol.


----------



## RubysMommy

So I took my 2 hour glucose test today and I failed 1 of the 3 blood draws. They said that means I have gestational diabetes :( oh well. I go in next Friday to learn how to manage it. 

We haven't done much to get ready for baby. I'm trying to wait until march or April to start getting things put back together. I bought 4 zip up pajamas, but that's about it. And I'll have the pack and play and cosleeper cot brought out closer to my due date.


----------



## kajastarlight

Ruby - bummer.... My sister had that and didn't seem to have too hard of a time managing it. Her DD came out on the chunky side and it took a few days for her milk to come in - but all in all it wasn't so darn bad. Hope it all goes well for you!


----------



## RubysMommy

Thanks! My dd was 10.5 lbs and I didn't have gd. Hopefully this one will be a bit smaller. And I still nurse dd, so I hopefully shouldn't have A problem with my milk coming in. It's going to be a lot of work to pay attention to my diet, but I can do it.


----------



## atx614

I had gd with my dd, but I also had iugr so she was only 5 and a half pounds! The finger pricking sucked, but the extra scans were nice!


----------



## Hieveryone

Sorry to all of you doing the glucose test. I dont get the test as am not high risk but was fine last time. Am thinking of doing private gbs scan though.

In terms of prep, we've bought wallpaper for my daughters new room so we can move her out of the nursery. Also got her some bedside cabinets and a toybox secondhand from a local fb sale items page. Got a few clothes for new baby but expecting a batch of hand - me - downs from his cousin so can't wait for those. Also bought a cosleep cot from ebay as regretted not having one last time and spent too many nights asleep with my daughter on my chest! Thinking of getting a second hand swing chair for baby - snything to keep them content this time! 

Got the 4d scan on Saturday so planning on clearing out all the girls stuff I have once that 110% confirms it's a boy. Can't wait! Will keep some of my favourite bits though such as her bridesmaid dress.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm cloth nappying too!!! Can't wait to get started.

The nursery furniture is coming end of march I'm so excited to get it put up :)


----------



## Kiss08

kajastarlight said:


> what would you say the biggest challange is??? I am so worried that I am thinking it won't be too much harder then disposable diapering and wonder if I am "making light" of it too much and will get overwhelemed with the real life application!

We cloth 100% of the time and actually get quite annoyed when we have to be in disposables for any length of time (like when DD got a yeast rash). I really like cloth diapers. I think the biggest challenge is once they eat solids, you have to spray the poop before you can throw the diaper in the wash. DH does our laundry so I can't really speak to how difficult that is to add on but that is another added step you wouldn't have with disposables. DH is probably even more pro-cloth than I am though so it's definitely worth it to him. We like it for the cost benefit, being more green environmentally, and because they're cute. :)


----------



## kajastarlight

Axt - Its eggplant week!!!

Happy Eggplant week to all the Eggplants!! <3


----------



## Kazy

Found out I passed my 3 hour glucose test. I'm very happy about that. Ruby- my dr said for most they can control it through sit and not need medicine. So that's at least a good thing.


----------



## atx614

Can't believe 28 weeks! Eggplant seems big, lol.

Kiss, we love cloth too! Spraying poop was annoying for a few months, but now her poop is way more sold and you can just shake it, sorry tmi, and it's super simple. We did buy a diaper sprayer though and so glad we did! Good investment! Also get a few wet bags kajastarlight!

We are going to clear out the guest room next weekend. Even though he won't be in his room for a while I am so excited to work on it!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We have our second attempt at our 4D scan tomorrow!. I so so hope it goes well!!, I already feeling emotional thinking about not getting to see him properly!!. I must try hold it together :haha:


----------



## Hieveryone

Good luck! Our one with our 1st baby went ok for 20 mins then she buried her face for the rest so I've opted for the full 45 in session again just in case x


----------



## atx614

With dd they couldn't get good pics the first time either, but then got some great ones the 2nd time! Good luck!

Just got back from my 28 week apt. The glucose drink they gave me this time was red. It was SO much better than the orange. If I fail and have to take the three hour, I will ask for red!!

My fundal night was only 26cm instead of 28. She said it probably isn't a big deal, but since I had iugr with my dd, she booked me a scan in two weeks to check growth. I am a bit nervous, but also super excited to see baby boy! 

Is everyone else's fundal height measuring spot on? Smaller? Bigger?


----------



## Hieveryone

Not had mine done yet but in my last pregnancy mine went up and down depending who measured it!


----------



## kajastarlight

I don't remember them saying anything about it..... so I suppose it was normal?


----------



## VGirl

Mine was 28 measured on Wednesday by 1 doctor and 27 next day by another. I think it really depends who is measuring.


----------



## DebbieF

My measurement was 27 at 27+2, so right on. Also at my MFM appointment on Thurs they switched on the 4D. The best pic they could get is my current avatar. Maybe at the next appointment he will be more cooperative. :)


----------



## MrsMandy

Hi ladies hope your all enjoying valentine's - I'm currently soaking in the hotel bath after a pointless afternoon walking round London!! Not recommended at nearly 30wks I can assure you!! 
My belly was measuring 31 at my 29 wk appointment but my midwife said that 2 either side is normal so not concerned about it. Xx


----------



## DueInMay2015

xMissxZoiex said:


> We have our second attempt at our 4D scan tomorrow!. I so so hope it goes well!!, I already feeling emotional thinking about not getting to see him properly!!. I must try hold it together :haha:



Good luck , hopefully you get a good look at baby , how exciting. :flower:


----------



## misspriss

I have had a WONDERFUL valentines day, despite having to deal with DH working a 13.5 hr day and not getting to see him all day.

DS woke up at 2:45 this AM, was still awake at 4am and I had to get up to pee, which sealed his awakeness, he got up and peed and then wanted to get up. I was VERY frustrated as I needed sleep, so DH, even though he worked 12+ hours yesterday looking at 13+ hours today, said "Just try and get some sleep honey, I'll take care of him"...._sweetest words EVER_. Unfortunately, due to insomnia, I tried to sleep for 30 minutes then got up, peed again, and took DS from DH and finally got him to go back to sleep by 5, then I got some sleep. At least for a couple of hours. Just the sweetest thing I think he has EVER done for me...

Then when DS was napping, I got a nice, looong, hot, lovely shower. Shaved and everything! So far, great day....


----------



## atx614

Thanks ladies! I feel like he is a normal size, but will gladly take the scan for reassurance! 

Misspriss, that is so sweet! Wish my hubby would say that on his days off even! We take turns sleeping in on his off days and tomorrow is my day. Sooooo excited! If he works, I get up though. Not so fun when she is teething. But good practice for may when lo is here!


----------



## Leikela

Kazy said:


> Hey ladies. Anyone else have dizzy spells and seeing stars or light splotches. I have a bp machine and bp is fine. Just not sure what's up with that.

I actually experienced this for the first time ever the other day. It was so bizarre. It was almost like there were fire flies buzzing all around me. I wasn't dizzy though. It passed after about a minute. Very weird! I didn't have that with my first pregnancy with my daughter.



DebbieF said:


> I have my 1 hour glucose test tomorrow.. I failed the 1 hour with my daughter and went on to pass the 3 hour "with flying colors" They say that you don't need to fast for the 1 hour, but I plan to anyways. I am convinced that is the reason I failed it last time. Plus, with a busy 14 month old, I just don't have the time to do the 3 hour test.
> 
> Have you ladies had your tests yet? If so, did you fast for them, and how were your results?

I have my 1 hour tomorrow morning. I did fine with it with my daughter but this time around I am nervous. I have developed an intolerance to sugar (even fructose) and saturated fats. I am glad I scheduled it on my day off in case it makes me sick. I get diahrrea and then my stomach is raw for the next 3 days. Not fun!


----------



## Hieveryone

misspriss said:


> I have had a WONDERFUL valentines day, despite having to deal with DH working a 13.5 hr day and not getting to see him all day.
> 
> DS woke up at 2:45 this AM, was still awake at 4am and I had to get up to pee, which sealed his awakeness, he got up and peed and then wanted to get up. I was VERY frustrated as I needed sleep, so DH, even though he worked 12+ hours yesterday looking at 13+ hours today, said "Just try and get some sleep honey, I'll take care of him"...._sweetest words EVER_. Unfortunately, due to insomnia, I tried to sleep for 30 minutes then got up, peed again, and took DS from DH and finally got him to go back to sleep by 5, then I got some sleep. At least for a couple of hours. Just the sweetest thing I think he has EVER done for me...
> 
> Then when DS was napping, I got a nice, looong, hot, lovely shower. Shaved and everything! So far, great day....

Weird. My little one woke at 2am last night too. i went to see her then tried to ignore her on and off grizzles for an hour before surrendering and taking her downstairs to watch One Born Every Minute. Finally got to sleep around 5 but at least she then slept till 8ish. No doubt i'll have insomnia tonight whether she's up or not. 11 weeks left at work and counting!


----------



## misspriss

Hieveryone said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> I have had a WONDERFUL valentines day, despite having to deal with DH working a 13.5 hr day and not getting to see him all day.
> 
> DS woke up at 2:45 this AM, was still awake at 4am and I had to get up to pee, which sealed his awakeness, he got up and peed and then wanted to get up. I was VERY frustrated as I needed sleep, so DH, even though he worked 12+ hours yesterday looking at 13+ hours today, said "Just try and get some sleep honey, I'll take care of him"...._sweetest words EVER_. Unfortunately, due to insomnia, I tried to sleep for 30 minutes then got up, peed again, and took DS from DH and finally got him to go back to sleep by 5, then I got some sleep. At least for a couple of hours. Just the sweetest thing I think he has EVER done for me...
> 
> Then when DS was napping, I got a nice, looong, hot, lovely shower. Shaved and everything! So far, great day....
> 
> Weird. My little one woke at 2am last night too. i went to see her then tried to ignore her on and off grizzles for an hour before surrendering and taking her downstairs to watch One Born Every Minute. Finally got to sleep around 5 but at least she then slept till 8ish. No doubt i'll have insomnia tonight whether she's up or not. 11 weeks left at work and counting!Click to expand...

He did better last night, woke up at 5, I just nursed him and got him to lie quietly until 6, and then we got up. I wish he would keep sleeping until 8 like he used to...


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My scan was amazing!! He weighs 2lbs 9oz!! <3

We got an amazing DVD and 40 amazing pictures. 

Here is my beautiful little boy
https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20150214_1_2_1.jpg

As for measurements I measured 25weeks at 25weeks but she said a few weeks either side is normal. X


----------



## atx614

Great pic missz! So happy he cooperated!


----------



## Kazy

Awwww such a sweet pic. Looks so peaceful and perfect.


----------



## Eline

Your OH sounds like a great guy misspriss, glad you had such a nice Valentines Day!

Awww, that's such a cute pic, MissZoie! I wonder if I'l get a 3d scan as well. Normally we'll onyl have scan at our OB visits. Do they use the same scanner for both the normal scans as the 3 scans?


----------



## atx614

Ugh, failed my one hour test. Now I have to do the three hour one wednesday. Hoping not to join the finger pricking club this pregnancy too, but not looking so good.


----------



## misspriss

Hopefully not!


----------



## kajastarlight

xMissxZoiex - so cute!!!! I wish I could do a 3d scan!!!


----------



## RubysMommy

Atx- sorry you failed! I hope you pass the next test. Good luck!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Eline said:


> Your OH sounds like a great guy misspriss, glad you had such a nice Valentines Day!
> 
> Awww, that's such a cute pic, MissZoie! I wonder if I'l get a 3d scan as well. Normally we'll onyl have scan at our OB visits. Do they use the same scanner for both the normal scans as the 3 scans?

The scanner did both regular and 4D but it's a more high tech machine than what the hospitals have I believe. I don't know how it works over there but this was at a private ultrasound centre not a medical scanning centre. X


----------



## Leikela

Zoie, great picture! He looks like such a cute little boy there. :)


----------



## MrsMandy

What a cutie zoie!! Glad it went well this time! 
Atx - fingers crossed for Wednesday for you!! 

Anyone else finding that babys movements are getting stronger and occasionally take your breath away? It's weird I love feeling bubba move but at the same time it's a bit painful!


----------



## kajastarlight

My sweet DS2..... Last night he came up to me looking a little bothered. I asked him what was wrong and he asked me if Ian can hear him. I said "yes, Ian can hear loud noises" - then then he asked if he talked really quiet if Ian wouldn't be albe to hear him because he wanted to tell me something and didn't want to hurt Ian's feelings. I told him to go ahead because if he was loud Ian could hear that he was talking, but can't understand what he is saying anyway. DS2 told me he worried that he wouldn't be a good big brother and worried that he would miss being the youngest too much. I gave him a big hug and told him that he will be a good big brother and if he misses being the youngest we can talk about it and make sure he knows how special he is. What a sweet boy that he was worried about hurting the baby's feelings. <3 Hopefully we will be able to make sure he knows how special he is always so his worries never even surface.


----------



## misspriss

Awww he will be a great big brother!


----------



## Kazy

Awwww how sweet Kaja. 

I told my daughter awhile back that she would sleep in brothers room for awhile when baby came. Well my step mom is coming to stay for the week so I moved her bed into their room. She says "oh does this mean my baby sister is coming in just a minute?!" Haha. I had forgot I told her that and can't believe at 3 she remembers. Needless to say she was a bit disappointed. 
I love how kids process all this. It's too sweet.


----------



## kajastarlight

Kazy - It is crazy what the little ones do and don't take from it all. Sounds like your DD is excited for baby to come :)


----------



## Eline

That's so sweet Kaja :) What a lovely boy you have!

Afm- I seem to have gotten into the very vivid dreaming phase. I dreamt last night that a family member had passed away, it seemed so real, it really took me some time this morning to realize it was just a dream...


----------



## atx614

Kaja, that is so sweet and shows how great of a big brother he will be!

Mrs Mandy- movements with this guy are stronger for sure! They aren't quiet painful yet, but do take my breath away if he hits certain spots!


----------



## ImSoTired

baby was on the quiet side for a day or two and now she's doing rolls! I can feel my stomach muscles stretch when she does it and it's shocking, literally! I'm glad baby is on the move but ouch! I don't remember having painful movements with my first until I was further along but then again, my memory is awful right now. I'm living in a constant fog with this pregnancy and I'm so tired! 

Otherwise, things are well. I go to my new OB office on Monday where I will have many doctors. I'm not too happy about it, but my OB is trying to retire and no longer delivers babies :nope:. 

My daughter is beginning to understand that there might actually be a baby in my belly and she seems to be excited. I know she'll love the baby as she is just so happy to see a baby anywhere, ever. I am worried about whether I'll be giving her enough attention when I have a newborn constantly stuck to my boob. I'm sure we'll manage somehow. 

I hope you're all well


----------



## misspriss

DD has had some quite days, but I think she is just keeping he movement smaller. I was sitting down watching tv last night and she was moving SOOO much, I think I'm just usually moving around too much to notice, they were smaller movements than I have been having. She's probably just turned around kicking towards my back more or something.

DS may be getting it, he now points to my belly and says "baby"...but I think he is just copying me because I point there and say "there is a baby in there!". That being said, he knows what a baby is...maybe he gets it more than he lets on. He's a smart cookie. We forget sometimes how much get "gets" as he grows!

I ordered my hypnobabies today! Hope to start it by 27 weeks next Friday, that is only a week and two days away!


----------



## ImSoTired

Eline said:


> That's so sweet Kaja :) What a lovely boy you have!
> 
> Afm- I seem to have gotten into the very vivid dreaming phase. I dreamt last night that a family member had passed away, it seemed so real, it really took me some time this morning to realize it was just a dream...

I'm also having very vivid dreams. It seems like it happens every few weeks but these past few days have been VERY over the top. It's so strange, isn't it?


----------



## MrsMandy

atx614 said:


> Mrs Mandy- movements with this guy are stronger for sure! They aren't quiet painful yet, but do take my breath away if he hits certain spots!

Well baby has been trying to worry me today! After writing my last post baby has gone so quiet hardly felt anything for last night and this morning - some small bumps but no big kicks or the painful rolling I have been getting! But someone gave me some jelly tots at lunch and baby perked up a little and then proceeded to have hicupps all afternoon! :dohh: 
Going to take it easy tonight and try to encourage more moving tonight!!


----------



## RubysMommy

This baby is wild, for the most part. Last night he/she kicked me right between my ribs, so high up it was only maybe an inch from my boobs! Dd never got up that high and she was 22" at birth. I told my sister this one feels like it is going to be a 25 incher! Lol.


----------



## atx614

Mrsmandy, mine has quiet days still for sure! Then as soon as I start to worry I drink some juice or cold water and he perks up. He isn't super active unless I am sitting down.

Rubysmom, oh man is that high! My dd was only 18 inches so didn't come close to getting that high. I would probably freak out, lol.


----------



## Kristin.K

Does anyone find their baby prefers one side over the other? I can always feel him/her on my left side, but hardly ever my right side!


----------



## atx614

Mine likes my right side better for sure! Dd liked my right side too! Maybe I have more space over there? Lol


----------



## RubysMommy

This one seems to be obsessed with the left side. It's starting to get sore. Lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Both my boys liked my right side! I have sore ribs on my right side now!!


----------



## Eline

I only feel my baby move very low in my belly, never above my belly button.


----------



## ImSoTired

Both of my girls seem to like to face my left side. I also get movement up high but I think this one is lower than my first. My first was in my ribs as soon as she could get up there and stuck her little butt and feet in them all of the time. My ribs were so sore. This one can kick up high but I still feel a lot of lower movement too, so I'm hoping/thinking maybe she'll keep out of my ribs. 

My first was 7lb7oz and 19 inches so maybe this one will be the same. I have an average torso but I carried my first really high. I really want to have another u/s at some point to make sure everything is well.


----------



## RubyRedLips

Our more active twin is on my left. S/he gives lots of good strong kicks up high and also wiggles around lots. The other twin makes his/her presence far less known, but he/she is also currently breech so maybe I'm just less observant of the down-low kicks.

I passed my 1-hour GD screen and I'm quite relieved. Food aversions are still a daily struggle for me and I was literally terrified of what I'd eat if I was carb and sugar-restricted.

Things are generally going well, but I'm starting to feel a little panicked about baby prep. We have sooooooo much work to do to get our cluttered spare bedroom ready for the new arrivals. And we haven't even begun shopping. Gah. If any of you Moms have advice or tips to make this process easier, hit me up. I'm hoping my nesting instinct kicks in real soon so I can approach this long-procrastinated project with greater enthusiasm and/or urgency.

Hope everyone's feeling great! :)


----------



## atx614

So glad you passed rubyredlips! I find out how I did on my 3 hour test tomorrow. Fxed!!

Today my husband finally had off so we just started clearing out our little guys room. Our dd is still cosleeping, but hubby really wants to try and get ds used to the crib so we will try! My advice though is not to stress, as hard as it is. When lo arrives they won't use their nursery right away so if you don't get done its ok! Just make sure you have some diapers, wipes, cosleeper/bassinet/packnplay or whatever you're using, a few washed blankets and outfits, and either your boobs or some formula/bottles and you are good to go lol.

I want his nursery done too, but that is more for me than a necessity for him.


----------



## Kiss08

MrsMandy said:


> What a cutie zoie!! Glad it went well this time!
> Atx - fingers crossed for Wednesday for you!!
> 
> Anyone else finding that babys movements are getting stronger and occasionally take your breath away? It's weird I love feeling bubba move but at the same time it's a bit painful!

Movements have already turned painful for me (I'm only 26 weeks). They've been taking my breath away for a few weeks and have been making me jump basically since the beginning of second tri. I have annoyingly strong and active babies though!

My 1 hour glucose test is March 4th. I'm still somewhat sick. A month ago, I got acute bronchitis, then a sinus infection, then a cold. I feel mostly better now but I think I may have chronic bronchitis because I'm still coughing up mucus (have been for 4 weeks now). Eck! I'm ready for spring!! It's also been cold as balls here.. Yesterday morning it was -4 F/-20 C actual temp and -17 F/-27 C windchill. Bonus though is that I've been off work all week until this afternoon!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm sorry for you ladies who still feel sick or are ill!! :hugs:


----------



## samzi

This boy seems to like my cervix a lot, not every day but every few days I get such bad pains down that area.


----------



## Leikela

So I am happy to say I passed my 1 hour glucose. It was 107. We had a stomach virus go around the house this past week. My husband got the worst of it but I couldn't eat for 2 days. I am glad to say I have my full appetite back today. I am was afraid I was starving baby!

I feel movements everyday, especially when I am sitting down and at night. On only a few occasions do they make me jump. No pain yet! With my daughter, she never hurt me and she was born at 9 pounds and almost 22 inches. LOL

I am really hating this winter on the North East too. We are getting hit with snow today pretty hard and the temps are so cold. Brrrr!!! I hope the rest of you ladies are doing well!


----------



## kajastarlight

Eline - Me too! I asked my OB about it at my last appointment and she said it is OK, some babies are just like that. She said he also still has enough room to lay sideways and that makes for more low movements too. 

Samzi - My boy likes my cervix as well! I get daily jabs that just about bring me to tears for about 2 long aganizing seconds until the next jab. Last week he danced in my cervice, I swear, and I was about ready to stand on my head to get him off it!!! Silly boy!! - I tell him all the time that he owes me extra snuggles when he comes out!


----------



## atx614

Ah! My house is such a terrible mess! I soooo want nesting to kick in. With dd it was around 33 weeks full blown nesting. Anyone nesting yet? If so I am jealous.


----------



## MrsMandy

Not yet and really need it to!!!!!!!!! We have to sort the nursery out!!


----------



## kajastarlight

Oh I really really really need to start nesting! But NO SUCH LUCK!! I just got over being sick though (UTI AND the flu) so maybe this weekend I can get some stuff done????


----------



## Kazy

No nesting here. I haven't even started getting baby stuff together! It will likely be a few weeks before I have time. And motivation is a completely different issue!


----------



## Hieveryone

Busy trying to clear out the girls clothes first. Luckily have found someone who is having them so that's a relief as we haven't sorted out storage yet for the room we are doing up. Have bought wallpaper though so that's a start just nowhere to put anything!


----------



## Hieveryone

Have a midwife appointment tomorrow - looking forward to it as haven't had one for about 3 months I think!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Hi everyone. Its been a rather eventful week for me... last week I woke up wet and bloody.. at only 29 weeks at the time it was scary! so we dropped the kids with my mom and headed straight for the hospital. They determined I had some kind of placental issue (likely due to the fact that it is still low lying though not considered previa anymore) and possible rupture of the amniotic sac. They did a test to check for the presence of amniotic fluid which came back with a slight positive, I also passed a blood clot and had a small fluid gush at that time so at that point I was given steroids for lung development just in case, and was given an ultrasound soon after. They determined the water levels were still fine but found quite a few placental lakes, but no active heavy bleeding. They repeated the ultrasound about 6 hours later to see if there was any change. I had no more fluid leaking after that initial exam, but had still been having blood and mucus. The 2nd ultrasound showed I actually have a high normal fluid level of 19 (apparently between 14-18 is "normal" for 30 weeks) and there is a possibility the baby has swollen ventricles on one side of his brain (can't remember which side) but they aren't 100% sure because he was in an odd position and buried in the placenta (which is anterior rather than posterior like a normal placenta would be) so it could be swollen ventricles but it could just be bad positioning. I have to follow up with a high risk dr in 2 weeks to repeat the ultrasound in even more detail.. and will also be seeing my regular OB every week from now until delivery..

Anyway they kept me there for a few days to monitor baby and I and make sure there were no changes that would result in the need to deliver right away..the blood had come and gone over and over so it all got very confusing.. it wasn't fresh anymore but didn't look old either.. so the dr was debating on whether to send me home or not.. though I was still bleeding, the nurse decided she would attempt the tests anyway, she said she wanted to get an idea of what was going on anyway.. so she did 3 different swabs along with a few other tests, and a speculum exam.. everything came back fine though, but the speculum was full of bloody mucus.. so she kept that to show the dr. After a while they said everything came back negative, and that no signs of infection were apparent but to be on the safe side they wanted to send the swabs in for a culture just to be extra sure.. at that point they figured it was likely a small leak in the amniotic sac that has repaired itself, and a slight placental bleed. They figured the old blood had settled while I was in the hospital and was then coming out with my mucus giving it a pink appearance as the red blood cells broke back down.. the dr said that since everything else checked out there really wasn't any point in keeping me there, she was hesitant though because its a confusing situation but eventually decided to send me home on complete pelvic rest, and modified bed rest until delivery.

So I really have NO idea whats going on.. but I could end up with a preemie =/ No more signs of labor just yet so we will have to see how things go from here..


Hope everyone else is doing well and no complications!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Almost forgot. Was given this at the hospital, sorry its blurry, its a pic of the print out that I took on my phone but aside from what my phone took away, such an AMAZINGLY clear picture! and we FINALLY have settled on his name! Liam Jett :)

https://i61.tinypic.com/sqqh5c.jpg


----------



## Kazy

Oh my goodness sjdsmommy! That must have been terrifying. I am glad bleeding and leaking has stopped. I'll be praying for you and baby. Hopefully you can keep him in there a bit longer!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Kazy said:


> Oh my goodness sjdsmommy! That must have been terrifying. I am glad bleeding and leaking has stopped. I'll be praying for you and baby. Hopefully you can keep him in there a bit longer!

It definitely was! I was freaking out thinking the worst.. I grabbed my doppler but had NO idea where to even look because I hadn't used it since early 2nd tri and the last time his heart beat was checked was on ultrasound and he's all over the place.. so glad everything is ok so far. But its still a scary, confusing situation. Hopefully my OB can be come some help in easing the confusion tomorrow


----------



## atx614

I am so sorry sjd! But glad everything came back normal and they will be watching you every week! Lovely pic!


----------



## MrsMandy

Oh sjd! Glad it seems OK now, but that must have been terrifying!! Take care of yourself and bubba. Xx
Beautiful pic BTW!! ;)


----------



## Kiss08

I'm so sorry SJD!! Do they have you on bed rest for the remainder of the pregnancy now?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thanks ladies. My dr appointment is in a couple of hours, I really don't know if this is going to be a normal appointment for the most part or if they will be doing anything extra/special.. I just hope I can get some kind of clarification =/ but yes, definitely feeling better now that things seem to have calmed down!

My family has been great, hubby cleaned while I was gone and my grandfather took my other 2 kiddos for a good share of the day yesterday so that I could get caught up on homework and stuff. (As if I wasn't busy enough before this happened haha).


As far as nesting goes.. I've been nesting this whole time pretty much trying to buy in bits and pieces, but honestly have NOWHERE to put it all.. we should hopefully be starting the home buying process in a couple more weeks but really doubting we will be in a new home before the baby gets here.. Especially if he ends up being early.. so most of its all stacked up in our closet unfortunately.. but at least not long after his arrival we should be moving and we can put all his stuff in his own room!

We are having a baby sprinkle next month. I didn't want to do a full blown baby shower seeing as this is my 3rd baby and I already have one of each, but I did want to do some kind of welcoming party for him so we are having a party at the park with friends and family.. and I told them gifts are optional and that there won't be any games. I'm sure many people who come will bring something though so I have to find out where to put it all haha. 

I finished up the hospital bags for me and baby (I like to separate my stuff from what I bring baby because its easier to find specific things) got it all washed up and put away. All thats left is a blanket for baby (still trying to decide which one I want to have his name put on, that will be the one I take with us) and then a hair brush for my bag..

I think this weekend I am going beg my husband to get our seats shampooed in the car.. the kids walk all over them when they climb into the car so they look nasty! I've been telling him I want it done before we put the car seat in but he keeps putting it off.. I'm about ready to take our carpet cleaner and just do it myself!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Kiss08 said:


> I'm so sorry SJD!! Do they have you on bed rest for the remainder of the pregnancy now?



I am on complete pelvic rest and modified bed rest, meaning I am allowed my normal light activity level but am not supposed to be doing anything for long periods of time, and no lifting anything over 5 lbs, no long walks.. basically I have to be a home body as much as possible lol but better than only being allowed a 5 minute shower  I'll take what I can get. 

It doesn't seem like an emergency at this point.. they just don't know what caused this all for sure.. and since I am only 30 weeks they don't want baby coming just yet. What small contractions I was having stopped after they had me on fluids. (but they weren't strong enough to consider active labor contractions anyway, the nurse said it was something but nothing to worry about just yet) been starting to cramp back up though. We don't know if this for sure means baby will be early or if I will make it to term but best to be prepared either way.


----------



## kajastarlight

oh my sjdsmommy - I hope everything turns out well and you can keep baby baking a bit longer!


----------



## atx614

How did your apt go sjd? Did they find a cause for the bleed?


----------



## SJDsMommy

Nope =/ It was pretty much just like every other appointment. The OB kind of summarized what they found at the hospital, said all the labs from my last appointment and the hospital came back fine, confirmed that I had a follow up scheduled with the high risk specialist to repeat the utlrasound to check on the possible swollen ventricles on his brain and thats about it.. nothing special. I thought for sure they would monitor me or do a pelvic exam or something but nope.. The heart beat was fine as was my blood pressure and she did feel my stomach and said it felt ok, baby was where he should be and all that so it seems things have gone back to normal for now. So yeah.. still no idea what happened =/ but she told me to look out for signs of preterm labor and said hopefully I won't need to be back before next week. Not sure if they will find any cause for the bleeding.. I think they are just writing it off as a random fluke for the time being, I'm sure they will look into it more if it happens again. Just a confusing situation that they don't really have a clear answer to.. their best guess is a slight separation of the placenta that caused a bleed but if so it appears to have fixed itself (as did the suspected tear in the amniotic sac) because they didn't see any issues with the placenta other than that its still low lying, but its not previa anymore.

Not sure what all the ultrasound will cover when I go back for that.. I have that scheduled for the 6th.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh SJD how traumatic!! Glad everything has settled down and that little one is staying put for now :) what a week, hopefully with the pelvic & modified rest things will go smoothly until he is fully cooked and ready to be born x


----------



## SJDsMommy

Thanks. I'm still having a bit of old blood here and there, and SUPER gassy since coming home.. Not sure if it was a result of the fluids and not being able to move much or what.. but its really bad today, I burp constantly and have heart burn which I am not used to at all! hopefully I can find some relief haha


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sorry it's been a bad day :( 

I read somewhere that every day spent inside the womb knocks two days of NICU time if a baby is born premature, positive spin on a bad day? 

:hugs:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Definitely a positive way to look at it! I think I may call my dr back tomorrow.. I'm still having this bleeding.. which I mentioned yesterday, I mean its not at all red, more greyish brown.. but its still there =/ and I just don't know how long they want to allow this to go on before looking into it more.. I'm scheduled to return on Tuesday again but thats another week out.. I'm surprised they don't have me on antibiotics. They did in the hospital, they had me on the IV antibiotics for the first 48 hours then switched to the oral ones but after 1 day of the oral ones they said they were going to stop the antibiotics (and I was originally going to be on them for 7 days) because they didn't SEE any signs of infection but I would think as a precaution they would want me to finish them just in case..


----------



## Eline

That must have been so scary, sjd :s I'm glad you're back home and you're being monitored carefully. I hope the bleeding stops soon and your baby stays put.
It's odd though that you didn't have to take your antibiotics all the way through. Over here you always have to take the full amount of antibiotics because taking them incorrectly might help create resistant bacteria.


----------



## SJDsMommy

Eline said:


> That must have been so scary, sjd :s I'm glad you're back home and you're being monitored carefully. I hope the bleeding stops soon and your baby stays put.
> It's odd though that you didn't have to take your antibiotics all the way through. Over here you always have to take the full amount of antibiotics because taking them incorrectly might help create resistant bacteria.



The antibiotics were precautionary, since they didn't see any signs of infection after all the labs came back they decided they weren't necessary. I just think I would have finished them just to be on the safe side though..


----------



## kajastarlight

Eline said:


> That must have been so scary, sjd :s I'm glad you're back home and you're being monitored carefully. I hope the bleeding stops soon and your baby stays put.
> It's odd though that you didn't have to take your antibiotics all the way through. Over here you always have to take the full amount of antibiotics because taking them incorrectly might help create resistant bacteria.



Taking them when you don't have a bactirial infection can also create resistant bacteria :( I think that is probably what their reasoning behind having her stop is.

That being said - my last test for this horrid UTI came back that I didn't give them a clean catch so they told me to stop taking them and come in for another. But I KNOW I have a UTI and I KNOW I gave them the best clean catch that I can so I just didn't go in and am still taking them! Cuz I am a rebel like that!!! 

sjd - my thoughts are still with you :hugs: I hope everything turns out OK soon


----------



## SJDsMommy

Oh I hate UTI's I'm pretty prone to them myself and they do suck =/ Hope you like cranberry juice haha. I hope it clears up soon!


----------



## atx614

Just got back from my apt! Happy to say no gestational diabetes or iugr this pregnancy!! Healthy placenta and baby boy. He is measuring 65 percentile and 6 days ahead! My dd was always a week or two behind, so this excites me. Although now I am nervous about a big baby, lol. He is over 3lbs already and dd was only a tad over 5lbs when born.


----------



## kajastarlight

woohoo for a good apt!!! :) :)
I wish I could have another scan done, just to make sure everything is OK. *sigh* oh well. Really I have no good reason to think its NOT OK so its really silly for me to let it bug me so much.
oooohhhh 6 days ahead!! woohoo!!!


----------



## atx614

Thanks! I know what you mean about the scans! With dd I had a scan every apt to make sure she was growing, so it will be so weird not to see him until he gets here!! Plus I don't have to be induced which is great! But I am so so nervous to go into labor on my own or for my water to break in public.


----------



## marielou11

Hey ladies! I'm Marie, I'm due May 3rd with my third baby. Don't know the gender yet as baby is stubborn and won't show us but we have a private scan tomorrow so hopefully baby will cooperate and they'll be able to tell us! Really want to know and it's so frustrating lol!


----------



## ImSoTired

SJD I'm so sorry to hear you're having this trouble but I do hope that you can keep baby in safely until term. I have a friend who (although she didn't have bleeding) had her water break and she had her baby early. Both of them were fine, luckily but baby did do some time in the nicu, which is difficult for any mother. The crazy thing is they didn't investigate why she was born so prematurely (33 wks) but now that she is pregnant again they are sending her for all sorts of testing. I do hope that they can find out the problem and fix it for you and you have a safe and healthy pregnancy.

Today I failed my glucose test :nope: I'm not looking forward to finding out I have GD so I'm crossing my fingers that I pass the next test.


----------



## kajastarlight

ImSoTired - awe, sorry you failed your first screening. Hopefully you will pass the next one. 
I have to go in for mine soon.... I don't wanna!!! *sigh* the orders are in the lab, probably will go either today after work or Saturday morning.


----------



## misspriss

Sorry you failed the screening Imsotired, mine is tomorrow AM...


----------



## atx614

Sorry imsotired :(. I failed my one hour by a lot so I was sure I had it, but I passed my 3 hour! My dr said a lot of people fail the one hour and go on to pass the three hour! Good luck!


Good luck to y'all to kajastarlight and Misspriss!


----------



## misspriss

When you failed your 1 hr, did you fast beforehand?


----------



## marielou11

ImSoTired said:


> Today I failed my glucose test :nope: I'm not looking forward to finding out I have GD so I'm crossing my fingers that I pass the next test.

Sorry you failed the test, fingers crossed that you pass the next one xxx :flower:


----------



## atx614

I didn't fast before my one hour. They said to have a light breakfast so I just had eggs with cheese. For my 3 hour I fasted!


----------



## Kristin.K

Hi ladies! So I've been freaking out today because I haven't felt the baby move as much as I normally do. I could be paranoid, but it's stressing me right out! I'm 28 weeks... Has anyone else experienced a day or two where the baby just didn't seem as active as normal? My doctor told me to eat something and lay down. I felt kicks, but I'm still so paranoid and worried!


----------



## atx614

marielou11 said:


> Hey ladies! I'm Marie, I'm due May 3rd with my third baby. Don't know the gender yet as baby is stubborn and won't show us but we have a private scan tomorrow so hopefully baby will cooperate and they'll be able to tell us! Really want to know and it's so frustrating lol!

Welcome! And good luck at your scan! I hope baby cooperates! Any gut feelings on gender?


----------



## marielou11

Kristin.K said:


> Hi ladies! So I've been freaking out today because I haven't felt the baby move as much as I normally do. I could be paranoid, but it's stressing me right out! I'm 28 weeks... Has anyone else experienced a day or two where the baby just didn't seem as active as normal? My doctor told me to eat something and lay down. I felt kicks, but I'm still so paranoid and worried!

I have had a few days sometimes when he/she hasn't moved as much. Had it a few times with my other 2 as well! I was always really worried too but I'm sure everything is fine xxx :flower:


----------



## atx614

Kristin.K said:


> Hi ladies! So I've been freaking out today because I haven't felt the baby move as much as I normally do. I could be paranoid, but it's stressing me right out! I'm 28 weeks... Has anyone else experienced a day or two where the baby just didn't seem as active as normal? My doctor told me to eat something and lay down. I felt kicks, but I'm still so paranoid and worried!

My baby was calm for like a week around 28 weeks. Maybe growth spurt? Now he is crazy again! If you are worried though, I would call and get a scan!


----------



## marielou11

atx614 said:


> marielou11 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I'm Marie, I'm due May 3rd with my third baby. Don't know the gender yet as baby is stubborn and won't show us but we have a private scan tomorrow so hopefully baby will cooperate and they'll be able to tell us! Really want to know and it's so frustrating lol!
> 
> Welcome! And good luck at your scan! I hope baby cooperates! Any gut feelings on gender?Click to expand...

thanks! x
I feel boy again but I always felt like it was a girl with my last two and I was wrong both times so god knows haha. I want another boy... would be happy with a girl too but I can totally see us with 3 boys. Hubby wants a girl! We'll be happy either way though, of course! I can't wait, we're bringing our eldest with us which will either be really fun or a huge fail. :haha:


----------



## atx614

Lol, my dd made our gender scan a fail! But to be fair it was nap time lol. If its another boy at least you will be set on clothes!! Girls are fun to shop for though! Can't wait to hear!!


----------



## kajastarlight

Kristin.K said:


> Hi ladies! So I've been freaking out today because I haven't felt the baby move as much as I normally do. I could be paranoid, but it's stressing me right out! I'm 28 weeks... Has anyone else experienced a day or two where the baby just didn't seem as active as normal? My doctor told me to eat something and lay down. I felt kicks, but I'm still so paranoid and worried!

Yes, I have experienced this! It is scarry to say the least. But my doctor always tells me if I feel any movement then it is OK.


----------



## marielou11

Ours is 10 am which isn't too bad, just hope he's not really hyper like usual hahaha. MIL is coming along too wacko:) so if he's too bad she can just take him out. 

Yup, if it's a boy we'll hardly need to buy anything! if it's a girl I think I'd take my husband out shopping for cute stuff straight away :haha: baby girls clothes are really adorable


----------



## misspriss

I was told I didn't have to fast, but I read online that some people didn't fast and didn't pass, but most who fasted passed.

I am on the phone with the doctor, they are letting me do an alternative to the glucola, which I had asked if I could do!


----------



## misspriss

They are having me do a fasting glucose for 3 days, first thing in the AM, then a test with apple juice as opposed to glucola on Monday and they moved my appointment to Monday.


----------



## Kazy

Imsotired I failed my 1 hour and passed my 3 hour. I had eggs for breakfast with 1 hour and completely fasted for 3 hour. So hopefully you'll pass too! I did not like those tests though. After being poked 4 times in ine day I was ready to go lol. 

Kristenk I have the same thing happe. It's so hard to not be concerned when things feel different. But it seems every couple of weeks my baby has a low key day too. 

I'm 30 weeks tomorrow and can't believe how fast time is flying!! I have this combination of really wanting her to be here and also wanting things to slow down. This is our last baby (if all goes as planned) and I think I may have a hard time with that. 

This weekend we are redoing our basement for a playroom for our other 3 kids. I am so looking forward to more space!


----------



## marielou11

This is probably going to be our last baby too! I'm just trying to make the most of every moment but I've been having a hard time with it too xx it goes so fast when you want it to last!

Scan in 1.5 hours!! :D just dropped DS2 off at his childminders for the day, I'm all excited!! Haha x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

GL Marie! :)


----------



## atx614

How'd it go Marie? Blue or pink?!


----------



## kajastarlight

Cucumber week!!! :happydance: 10 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## atx614

kajastarlight said:


> Cucumber week!!! :happydance: 10 weeks to go!!!!

Eeek! Getting so close now! Cucumber doesn't seem very big to me, lol, hopefully week 31 is a bigger fruit!!!


----------



## marielou11

Its another boy!!!!! So happy!!


----------



## atx614

marielou11 said:


> Its another boy!!!!! So happy!!

Congrats!!


----------



## kajastarlight

Axt - I was thinking that too!! I hope next weeks fruit will be better.

marilou - Yay! Boys are wonderful! :blue: <3 (I am sure girls are too! :) I just only know about boys)


----------



## marielou11

Thank you!! Boys really are amazing, can't wait to have 3!!! it's going to be so much fun x


----------



## kajastarlight

DS1 and DS2 are already talking about what they are going to teach DS3!! LOL Sometimes they even squabble over it :haha: For the most part (according to their plans) DS1 is going to teach him everything accademic and video game related and DS2 is going to teach him everything physical (walking, running, bike, throwing a ball, fishing, crabbing....) I asked them one time what I was going to be left to teach him and they said cleaning and manners! LOL


----------



## marielou11

kajastarlight said:


> DS1 and DS2 are already talking about what they are going to teach DS3!! LOL Sometimes they even squabble over it :haha: For the most part (according to their plans) DS1 is going to teach him everything accademic and video game related and DS2 is going to teach him everything physical (walking, running, bike, throwing a ball, fishing, crabbing....) I asked them one time what I was going to be left to teach him and they said cleaning and manners! LOL

awww bet they're so excited x My DS wants to take his little brother surfing... :wacko: he's already asked if he can take his 11 month old brother. I just told him he might have to wait a while for that one!!


----------



## atx614

Haha that's so sweet they are so excited!

I don't think my dd understands what's going on. We talk about it in front of her all the time, but I ont think she will get that he is here to stay until he arrives. I am a little worried as she is very clingy and attached to me!


----------



## marielou11

aw I'm sure she'll be fine x I had similar worries when I was pregnant with my second, Freddie had no clue what was happening!! When the baby came he was a bit shell shocked I think but he quickly warmed up to him. (Only took a couple of days) He was pretty fascinated by him, I think :haha: he has days when I think he did get a bit sad that he wasn't getting my attention 24/7 but he adjusted soon enough..

The hard days are worth it for all of the good days!!! Especially when you get to see these little faces :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







my_boys4months.jpg
File size: 42.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SJDsMommy

Kristin.K said:


> Hi ladies! So I've been freaking out today because I haven't felt the baby move as much as I normally do. I could be paranoid, but it's stressing me right out! I'm 28 weeks... Has anyone else experienced a day or two where the baby just didn't seem as active as normal? My doctor told me to eat something and lay down. I felt kicks, but I'm still so paranoid and worried!


This is actually pretty common. My 1st was like that, would have a day where he was SUPER active like all day, then the next day was on and off then the next he barely moved at all and I had to jiggle and poke and prod to annoy him enough to move haha. With my daughter I had an anterior placenta so by 3rd tri I was in for monitoring like once a week because I couldn't feel her movements.. this one (while my placenta is somewhat anterior, and off to the left a bit) he seems to be more active at night.. but when he is quiet, even jiggling him or poking him doesn't help. Like I have to stick something cold on him to get him to care enough to move lol. It doesn't hurt to call the dr and ask but now that you are nearing 3rd tri, movements will be reduced as baby starts running out of room!


----------



## marielou11

Hows everyone today?

DS1seems a bit under the weather so we're just hanging around the house today instead of taking him to his gymnastics. The boys are playing outside with their Dad right now so I have some peace inside ;) I can't stop eating today though :haha:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Not much of an update =/ I've been having some headaches (though I have yet to have any blood pressure issues for once and no swelling so doubt its pre-eclampsia related..) and as of yesterday was still having some dark brown blood on and off unfortunately, you'd think this would be done by now! I see the dr on Tuesday so hopefully I can hang in until then. I've had a few cramps but nothing serious..

As for size of the baby, I wouldn't trust the ultrasound too much. With my 1st they said he was about 5 lbs at my 30 week ultrasound and to expect him to be between 8.5 and 9 lbs full term.. but he came out 6 days late at only 6 lbs 13 oz.. I doubt he only gained 1.5 lbs in 11 weeks.. his head was in the 90th percentile though! I don't remember the estimate with my daughter but it was more reasonable lol she came out at 39+5 at 6 lbs 7.8 oz.. This one measured 4 lbs 6 oz at my last ultrasound (at 29 weeks 5 days) he measures about 2 weeks ahead at the moment.. in the 96th percentile! it was done at the hospital with a higher technology ultrasound and the dr spent FOREVER on the ultrasound so this one may be more accurate, who knows but they did say the ultrasound can be off by up to 2 lbs in either direction and position has a lot to do with it. If I do make it to term he may be my "big" baby.. the one to break 7 lbs! lol but.. we'll see!


----------



## atx614

marielou11 said:


> Hows everyone today?
> 
> DS1seems a bit under the weather so we're just hanging around the house today instead of taking him to his gymnastics. The boys are playing outside with their Dad right now so I have some peace inside ;) I can't stop eating today though :haha:

My dd wasn't feeling well last week and we watched Frozen way, way to many times lol.

The weather here is gross and icy which is not normal for Texas, so we are inside yet another day. Luckily hubby is home today so he is playing with her while I can rest!

I hope to do some to get baby's room ready today, but we will see. We aren't painting or anything this time so I am hoping I can get it done in one or two weekends!


----------



## atx614

marielou11 said:


> aw I'm sure she'll be fine x I had similar worries when I was pregnant with my second, Freddie had no clue what was happening!! When the baby came he was a bit shell shocked I think but he quickly warmed up to him. (Only took a couple of days) He was pretty fascinated by him, I think :haha: he has days when I think he did get a bit sad that he wasn't getting my attention 24/7 but he adjusted soon enough..
> 
> The hard days are worth it for all of the good days!!! Especially when you get to see these little faces :winkwink:

They are stinking cuties!!


----------



## marielou11

I've still never seen Frozen! :haha: They watched Toy Story this morning, it's one of Freddie's favourites. 

We've done nothing to baby's room yet... we don't need to paint either so it shouldn't take us too long :thumbup:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Wow.. my kids watch frozen literally every day.. for the past few months now! lol My kids are still obsessed! (My son used to be the same way with the Lorax for the longest time!)


----------



## RubysMommy

Dd used to HATE the car until my mom borrowed us her portable DVD player when she was 9 months and we put frozen in. Now she watches it every time we are in the car and has had no issues since! It's crazy how much she is obsessed with it lol.


----------



## marielou11

:haha: I can't even use having boys as an excuse because my niece is always begging to watch it when she's around. I'll have to watch it with her one day! 

LO keeps kicking my bladder tonight :wacko:


----------



## SJDsMommy

Ugh. Don't you just LOVE the comes and goes of constipation in pregnancy? its like somedays you are so constipated it hurts and other days you can't stay off the toilet! I am so constipated right now that its causing short but painful braxton hicks =/ I did take a stool softener but it will be a while until that kicks in =/ seriously considering downing some prune juice... but I don't want to go to the store to buy some =/ lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I've suffered bad constipation this entire pregnancy it's awful, until 8/9 days ago I stopped taking my vitamins and I've been to the toilet everyday!! Such a relief and I've not been getting nearly as many aches and pains low down like I was!, I generally feel better all round. Are you still taking your vitamins??


----------



## Eline

MissZoie, reading your post just made me realise I haven't taken mine for a whole week :s I forgor to put a new strip out and if I don't see them laying about I always forget to take them.

When is everyone starting their maternity leave? I only have one week before my edd, but I'm feelings so tired today. I wish I could already stop working...


----------



## kajastarlight

I have had problems with constapation too... it sucks! I went 9 days without going and that was crazy painful!!!

I am starting my maternity leave April 30th - if everything holds out until then that is!


----------



## Hieveryone

Dried apricots help. I am avoiding taking iron unless I can help it as that Def clogs you up. I start my maternity leave on the 1st May and due on 11th if all goes to plan. Cutting it fine but would rather take the time off after instead if I can make it that far!


----------



## atx614

Crazy to think some of the May babies willbe born next month!!!! 

I had dd at 37 weeks, but was induced, so hoping to not have this guy until may!


----------



## kajastarlight

:cry: my low back hurts..... so bad.... and my legs hurt.... so bad..... and my feet are all swollen and bruised looking and they hurt.... compression socks aren't doing crap :cry: Sorry for the whining ladies.... but I can't help it! I am in so much pain!!


----------



## atx614

Sorry kajastarlight! Hot bath and Tylenol maybe? My back is terrible by the evening and I can sometimes convince dh for a back rub! Maybe your oh will be more willing?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

atx614 said:


> Crazy to think some of the May babies willbe born next month!!!!
> 
> I had dd at 37 weeks, but was induced, so hoping to not have this guy until may!

I'm expected to have my baby next month!! I have my stitch out on the 16th of April at 35+3 and labor can start immediately but fingers crossed not until 37 weeks for me


----------



## atx614

xMissxZoiex said:


> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> Crazy to think some of the May babies willbe born next month!!!!
> 
> I had dd at 37 weeks, but was induced, so hoping to not have this guy until may!
> 
> I'm expected to have my baby next month!! I have my stitch out on the 16th of April at 35+3 and labor can start immediately but fingers crossed not until 37 weeks for meClick to expand...

So exciting!!! I hope you make in unil 37 weeks!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Me too!, it's so exciting and a little scary. We have so much left to do!!


----------



## atx614

Oh goodness, us too! Every weekend I think we will get baby stuff done. But every weekend is passing and we haven't done much!


----------



## Kazy

I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going. And oh my so much to do! I bet in no time many of us will be on labor watch and looking for every symptom haha. 

I've decided to not voluntarily be induced. I may need someone to remind me of that if I hit 40 weeks lol!


----------



## MrsMandy

atx614 said:


> Crazy to think some of the May babies willbe born next month!!!!
> 
> I had dd at 37 weeks, but was induced, so hoping to not have this guy until may!

Eep my due date is 27th April! I think I'll go over into may but hubby rekcons I'll be early!! My mil has told me to cross my legs until 24th as she's on holiday!!! :dohh:
My mat leave starts on 3rd April - literally counting down the days!!!! Work is getting hard!!!! At least I'm off half this week - we have the second heart scan moro, I'm sure all will be fine still but there ius that little bit of nerves!!

Tell me about being constipated!! I was in agony the other day trying to go - I sat there thinking if I can't cope with this how the hell am I gonna cope with labour!!!

How's everyone's nursery plans coming? I felt like I did loads at the weekend to start changing our spare room to baby's room but it just looks like a bombs hit it!!!


----------



## Kiss08

Kazy were you induced in the past?

I think I'll be a late May baby. Hoping to not be June but my EDD is May 27 so I could be! I had a dream I had baby on May 15. That works for me!

I feel like the pregnancy has been going sloooow since about the midway point. I have my first appointment with my new OB tomorrow. I also get my one hour glucose test then. Hoping the appointment goes well and I like the new guy!


----------



## kategirl

Eline said:


> When is everyone starting their maternity leave? I only have one week before my edd, but I'm feelings so tired today. I wish I could already stop working...

I'm going to be working until I deliver. With my daughter, that meant I wasn't off work until 41 weeks, until the day I was scheduled to be induced. Since I only get 12 weeks (and it's all even unpaid) I want to be able to stay home as long as I can once he's actually here. :)


----------



## kajastarlight

kategirl said:


> I'm going to be working until I deliver. With my daughter, that meant I wasn't off work until 41 weeks, until the day I was scheduled to be induced. Since I only get 12 weeks (and it's all even unpaid) I want to be able to stay home as long as I can once he's actually here. :)


I wish I could work until I deliver for the same reason! But I work 45 min away from the hospital I am delivering at and DH doesn't drive at all. If I went into labor at work I would have to drive an hour to get DH and then backtrack 15 min to the hospital.... obviously not going to work out! So my last day at work will be April 30th and I will hope against all hope that he comes soon after that (edd is may 8th) so I can have as much time with him as possible!


----------



## Kazy

Kiss08 said:


> Kazy were you induced in the past?
> 
> I think I'll be a late May baby. Hoping to not be June but my EDD is May 27 so I could be! I had a dream I had baby on May 15. That works for me!
> 
> I feel like the pregnancy has been going sloooow since about the midway point. I have my first appointment with my new OB tomorrow. I also get my one hour glucose test then. Hoping the appointment goes well and I like the new guy!

My first my water broke and I needed help for contractions to start, 2nd I was induced because he wasn't moving on ultrasound and seemed somewhat distressed. My 3rd was voluntarily induced at 40 weeks. I had trouble with my epidurals on my first two so decided to longer get one. I think that being induced with my 3rd made labor harder and contractions closer together. Since I would like to do no epidural again I think waiting naturally is also the best choice. Hopefully it will make labor a bit easier?? Lol. I know it's going to hurt but anything is better than the issues I had with the epidural.


----------



## ImSoTired

Whew! No GD! The 3 hr test was just about torture but I passed it! I'm very relieved.

I also went and picked out a dresser for baby (it's ordered) and bought some new bottles and a baby book. I also started a small registry because my mother asked me what I needed and what she should tell family to buy if they ask. So I'm started to prep for baby but no where near done. I'm also working with my toddler as she has a bad case of the terrible 2's lately and we're working on potty training. I feel like there is so much I am overlooking but I'm trying to take it a day at a time. It's quite overwhelming. 

I'm due the 26th of May and hoping I deliver before June. With my luck I'll go overdue, but I can dream!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Hi ladies, no real update. Just posting a bumpy pic lol. Hope everyone's clicking along, doing the best they can. Getting closer to the end girls! Xox
 



Attached Files:







2015-03-02_18.35.28.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Eline

Yay for no GD, ImSoTired! 

Those are nice pics, Meagan, I really should take some pictures this weekend as well. I tend to forget to take pictures and I always regret it afterwards.

I'm having my first antenatal class. I'm actually quite nervous, it does makes things feel so real and close by!


----------



## misspriss

Yay ImSoTired! No GD! I passed my 2 hr alternative test with flying colors, so no GD either.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

That's awesome MP, I did the 1 hr on the weekend. I put it off for a long time I think, I don't know the results yet. Dr hasn't called and I don't go back for a week. Hopefully it's fine, there's no way I want to do the 2hr. It was torture on my back for the 1hr :/


----------



## misspriss

MeaganMackenz said:


> That's awesome MP, I did the 1 hr on the weekend. I put it off for a long time I think, I don't know the results yet. Dr hasn't called and I don't go back for a week. Hopefully it's fine, there's no way I want to do the 2hr. It was torture on my back for the 1hr :/

Yeah, my OB let me do the alternative one, I drank 2.5 cups of apple juice at home 2 hours before my appointment, then showed up at my appointment time and gave blood (before waiting 35-40 minutes to see the doctor! Might as well have been taking the 1 hr...).


----------



## kajastarlight

I failed my 1 hour.... "considerably" - so I have to do the 3 hour test this Saturday. :(


----------



## misspriss

Aw that sucks! I hope the 3 hr goes better!


----------



## kajastarlight

Thanks Misspriss, but I am really afraid it won't. My score was 98 points higher than they want it to be.... but fingers crossed!!! :)


----------



## misspriss

kajastarlight said:


> Thanks Misspriss, but I am really afraid it won't. My score was 98 points higher than they want it to be.... but fingers crossed!!! :)

Did you fast before?


----------



## kajastarlight

yep - they said I didn't have to but I did anyway because I wanted to pass!


----------



## misspriss

Oh that sucks! Well I do hear a LOT of people fail their 1 hr, then pass the 3 hr.


----------



## Kiss08

I guess I passed my 1 hour. They said they'd call this morning is results were abnormal and it's now 1 pm. "No news is good news" and all that. I met my new OB for the first time and liked him a lot. He is THE natural OB in my city so I'm excited about that. He was very friendly and kind. I also got my TDaP yesterday so my arm is a bit sore. Oh, and I started reading a new childbirth prep book (Natural Childbirth the Bradley Way). I really like it so far! I read the hypnobirthing book last pregnancy. I had started Birthing From Within this pregnancy but didn't like it so since my doula is a Bradley instructor I decided to read up on that instead. Going well so far!


----------



## misspriss

Kiss08 said:


> I guess I passed my 1 hour. They said they'd call this morning is results were abnormal and it's now 1 pm. "No news is good news" and all that. I met my new OB for the first time and liked him a lot. He is THE natural OB in my city so I'm excited about that. He was very friendly and kind. I also got my TDaP yesterday so my arm is a bit sore. Oh, and I started reading a new childbirth prep book (Natural Childbirth the Bradley Way). I really like it so far! I read the hypnobirthing book last pregnancy. I had started Birthing From Within this pregnancy but didn't like it so since my doula is a Bradley instructor I decided to read up on that instead. Going well so far!

I'm doing the opposite, my midwife last pregnancy did the Bradley method and I just wasn't a fan, I don't know why. I didn't get to do all the classes though because of my pre-e.

I'm doing hypnobabies this time and I LOVE it (although I heart is a bit different than hypnobirthing) even though I just started it Monday, I already think it's going to be GREAT.


----------



## Kiss08

misspriss said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> I guess I passed my 1 hour. They said they'd call this morning is results were abnormal and it's now 1 pm. "No news is good news" and all that. I met my new OB for the first time and liked him a lot. He is THE natural OB in my city so I'm excited about that. He was very friendly and kind. I also got my TDaP yesterday so my arm is a bit sore. Oh, and I started reading a new childbirth prep book (Natural Childbirth the Bradley Way). I really like it so far! I read the hypnobirthing book last pregnancy. I had started Birthing From Within this pregnancy but didn't like it so since my doula is a Bradley instructor I decided to read up on that instead. Going well so far!
> 
> I'm doing the opposite, my midwife last pregnancy did the Bradley method and I just wasn't a fan, I don't know why. I didn't get to do all the classes though because of my pre-e.
> 
> I'm doing hypnobabies this time and I LOVE it (although I heart is a bit different than hypnobirthing) even though I just started it Monday, I already think it's going to be GREAT.Click to expand...

I really liked hypnobirthing and will use that again. I'm just adding in Bradley though I guess I did a lot of Bradley stuff last time with my doula since I had all back labor. I do know hypnobirthing and hypnobabies are different but I imagine they have a lot of similarities. I've never done class. Just read books and have a doula.


----------



## misspriss

Kiss08 said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> I guess I passed my 1 hour. They said they'd call this morning is results were abnormal and it's now 1 pm. "No news is good news" and all that. I met my new OB for the first time and liked him a lot. He is THE natural OB in my city so I'm excited about that. He was very friendly and kind. I also got my TDaP yesterday so my arm is a bit sore. Oh, and I started reading a new childbirth prep book (Natural Childbirth the Bradley Way). I really like it so far! I read the hypnobirthing book last pregnancy. I had started Birthing From Within this pregnancy but didn't like it so since my doula is a Bradley instructor I decided to read up on that instead. Going well so far!
> 
> I'm doing the opposite, my midwife last pregnancy did the Bradley method and I just wasn't a fan, I don't know why. I didn't get to do all the classes though because of my pre-e.
> 
> I'm doing hypnobabies this time and I LOVE it (although I heart is a bit different than hypnobirthing) even though I just started it Monday, I already think it's going to be GREAT.Click to expand...
> 
> I really liked hypnobirthing and will use that again. I'm just adding in Bradley though I guess I did a lot of Bradley stuff last time with my doula since I had all back labor. I do know hypnobirthing and hypnobabies are different but I imagine they have a lot of similarities. I've never done class. Just read books and have a doula.Click to expand...

Ah I see. Hypnobabies has a book, but it's mostly audio. I have a doula as well, she is not super experienced with hypnobabies but is excited to work with me on it.

My hypnobabies book really stresses not learning ANY other methods, even Bradley, if you are committed to hypnobabies (the hypnobabies creator did Bradley for 10 years, she does appreciate the method, just thinks it would confuse). There aren't any classes around here for hypnobabies, my midwife from DS1 did a shortened Bradley course (6 classes over 12).


----------



## Kazy

This talk of labor and dealing with pain has me nervous! Some say you forget the pain but I haven't. I have never studied a method to deal with pain of natural labor and made it through my last natural birth ok. Barely.... But I made it. Maybe I should have been looking into something g for this time around. I only have 9 weeks left though so may be a little late.


----------



## misspriss

Hm, I seem to have forgotten the pain of my induction before my c-section, but I have a high pain tolerance. The only thing I remember is thinking "this isn't any worse than period cramps" at first, and the only thing I thought after they kept upping the pitocin was "I wish I had a few minutes to rest between them" but the contractions were not that bad.

I'm doing hypnobabies this time though, and I'm fairly confident I should be just fine for natural labor, if I am lucky enough to get it!

(It is worth mentioning that before being pregnant, I had period cramps that had me lying in bed wishing I'd just die and get it over with, so perhaps I'm just used to the high pain levels in that area. I also pierced my own nipple, navel, and ear - and had my other nipple and my downstairs professionally pierced as well, so I'm no stranger to pain!)


----------



## Kiss08

I had immediate amnesia of the pain after she was born. I did actually really enjoy the birthing experience last time though and I'm excited for it again! I have a looooow pain tolerance but labor put me in a fog.


----------



## kajastarlight

I had a crazy low pain tollerance when I had DS1 and DS2 - I didn't even try to go for it naturally! Actually, because of my history of seizures my Dr. didn't even want me to try to do it naturally but even if he did I probably would have done the eppidurral. Sence then I have had to deal with chronic back pain so I wonder if my pain tollerance is up more now, but I will still be having an eppidurral.


----------



## atx614

kajastarlight said:


> Cucumber week!!! :happydance: 10 weeks to go!!!!

Pineapple this week!! That seems much bigger than a cucumber. Haha.


----------



## atx614

I have a low pain tolerance, but dd came so fast I couldn't get an epidural. It was painful and I did throw up due to pain, but after she popped out it was gone right away. Gonna try and do it again, but on purpose this time, lol.


----------



## kajastarlight

YES!!! Much bigger! :happydance: woohoo :headspin:


----------



## Kiss08

I faint easily so epidurals are not recommended for me. I still fainted last birth but it was AFTER (due to normal blood loss) versus while in labor.


----------



## Kazy

Anyone do pain meds other than epidural? I can't do anything that is similar to sleeping meds or nubane or anything that has side effects that make you dizzy. They generally don't make me dizzy only raise my blood pressure and make me anxious. Which is really weird because I typically have low blood pressure and am not anxious at all. 
I'm assuming i have to go completely natural like my last birth but thought I'd ask if anyone here has experience with any other options.


----------



## Hieveryone

All the pain for me during labour was on my coccyx. I'd be interested to know whether hypnobirthing or some sort of antenatal classes would have helped me manage the pain. The pain was like bowel cramps I've had in the past with constipation. My waters didn't break till the very last minute so maybe that's why it felt like I was having a losing battle giving birth to a bowling ball! Only place I could get comfy was on the loo. I now read that I should have tried kneeling to take the pressure off my back. The antenatal classes I did didn't even cover breathing techniques so maybe that'd help? I was 14 hrs into it before the hospital let me in so only had gas and air for the last 2 hrs. I'm hoping for a home waterbirth this time but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Hieveryone

All the pain for me during labour was on my coccyx. I'd be interested to know whether hypnobirthing or some sort of antenatal classes would have helped me manage the pain. The pain was like bowel cramps I've had in the past with constipation. My waters didn't break till the very last minute so maybe that's why it felt like I was having a losing battle giving birth to a bowling ball! Only place I could get comfy was on the loo. I now read that I should have tried kneeling to take the pressure off my back. The antenatal classes I did didn't even cover breathing techniques so maybe that'd help? I was 14 hrs into it before the hospital let me in so only had gas and air for the last 2 hrs. I'm hoping for a home waterbirth this time but we'll see what happens.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm avoiding the epidural unless I need it for medical intervention!. I had to have one to have my stitch put in and I HATE not being able to feeling my legs and it made my blood pressure hit the floor.


----------



## kajastarlight

I suppose I am lucky in the fact that I never had a bad experience with the eppidurral. Other than they had a hard time getting it in correctly, but once it was I was good to go. I remember every minute of labor (and the mins after the eppidurral were very funny!! LOL) and I even remember the look on DS1 and then DS2's face when they came out! (DS1 looked very shocked, DS2 looked kinda ticked lol)


----------



## RubysMommy

I had an unmedicated natural labor with dd. It was the most intense and painful 7.5 hrs of my life, but so worth it! I was up in the shower within 1 hour after she was born. It was the best shower ever! I didn't do any methods for giving birth or have a doula. My DH was amazing talking me through the whole thing and I just trusted my body to know what it was doing. I'll be doing it the same this time, if all goes to plan!


----------



## RubysMommy

I'm finally in the single digits for weeks! Hopefully 9 or less to go! Also, I get an ultrasound on Monday. Super excited to get another look at baby!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I've done labour both ways, naturally first and epidural second. I had no bad experiences either way. Naturally was actually hilarious after the fact: I had my own room with shower which I jumped in immediately and hubby came with me to rub my back. Well the nurse came into check hb and assumed hubby had shorts on and almost got a peak of him as oh natural as I was haha. She caught herself before she opened the curtain and asked if he was covered. She handed me a towel to cover him and checked me :haha:

I heard from my Dr today, passed the 1hr orange drink but I'm anaemic :/ Now I need this mega iron pills twice a day. Sure would explain my overall crappy feeling lately and the ice craving! 

I am also 80% sure I will go into labour early. It's a gut feeling. There's a few "if this happened" things that have happened that can be linked to preterm labour. Also my braxton hicks have kicked into over drive, my baby is constantly low, I have epic pressure down bellow and had an episode of period cramps for 2.5 hrs before they subsided. I can feel an early labour in my bones ya know? Just hope it's not too early.


----------



## MrsMandy

Reading all your birth stories over the last couple days not sure if its helping me to relax a bit more with impending labour or freaking me out! :haha:
I'm hoping to stay at home as long as possible and just use gas and air but I am not ruling anything out! If I feel I can't manage then I'm not gonna feel bad about pain relief though I would like to try something in between rather than just going straight for the epidural - something about a needle in my spine that scares me almost as much as labour!! :) 

Well it appears that nesting has kicked in this morning - bout time too, its been bugging that I haven't sorted the house ready for baby and all their parafanalia! Though not sure why I felt compelled to sweep the garden path first thing this morning!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Curlymikes

I just need to complain a little... Sleep is hard these days. My hips hurt so bad at night. I lay on one side wake up in horrible pain in that hip and lower back. Then turn over (which hurts really bad to move including under my bump) and lay on the other side. Then repeat like 10 times in the night and wake up sore. Add in going to the bathroom 3-4 times. I don't want to be a whiner and I say little things to my husband but really no one can do anything for me. So I thought I would tell you all because you understand! 

On the up side my dr told me he won't let me go past 37 weeks! I feel like the end is in sight! It was hard because with twin I knew I would deliver early probably but not knowing when was hard to prepare mentally and emotionally. Only 6 and a half weeks left.


----------



## Hieveryone

Curlymikes said:


> I just need to complain a little... Sleep is hard these days. My hips hurt so bad at night. I lay on one side wake up in horrible pain in that hip and lower back. Then turn over (which hurts really bad to move including under my bump) and lay on the other side. Then repeat like 10 times in the night and wake up sore. Add in going to the bathroom 3-4 times. I don't want to be a whiner and I say little things to my husband but really no one can do anything for me. So I thought I would tell you all because you understand!
> 
> On the up side my dr told me he won't let me go past 37 weeks! I feel like the end is in sight! It was hard because with twin I knew I would deliver early probably but not knowing when was hard to prepare mentally and emotionally. Only 6 and a half weeks left.

Sounds awful. I struggle sleeping but its not due to any particular pain so can't imagine how awful it must be to be in pain and losing sleep. 37 weeks doesn't sound like far all of a sudden (although i'm sure it's different if you are in pain). Seems like 5 mins ago that i reached the 24 weeks point at which they say the baby is 'viable' and that was 7 weeks ago now!


----------



## Leikela

My daughter was an emergency C-Section because after 19 hours of labor I wasn't getting passed 6 centimeters and she was in distress. It turns out she was head down but facing the wrong way. In the US, OB's won't typically let you try for a natural birth for the next child due to liability factors-- Tearing of old uterus scar, rupture and possible bleeding out. I could have gotten a midwife, etc but I would have to go to a birthing center versus a hospital and it wouldn't be covered under my insurance. 

The route my baby is delivered doesn't matter to me as long as the baby is safe and myself as well so I am not going to take the risk. So they have scheduled my C-Section for May 19th. Only 10 weeks to go from this Tuesday! :)


----------



## Kazy

I feel your pain curly. I'm sure yours is way worse than mine with twins but my hips hurt so bad and rolling to the other side doesn't help. Iay have said his before but I did get a maternity pillow which does help. Only 6 1/2 weeks for you sounds great!! And really to carry twins that long I think is kind of rare. My sister carried hers to 34 weeks and they were both over 5 1/2 lbs. so could be even sooner. 

I don't have a scheduled date or anything but only just under 9 weeks until my due date. My dr will schedule inducing no later than 10 days after due date so really it won't be too long. Although I'm not sleeping well there is much todo to get the house ready. I hope to get it do e by my kids spring g break. I'll be 36 weeks then.


----------



## atx614

Today we moved the crib into the nursery! It is still new as dd cosleeps, but really going to try and get this one to sleep in the crib. Dd naps in her room now on a twin bed, but hated the crib and still sleeps at night in our room. Don't think I can handle two in our bed lol. Ds will be in the bassinet in our room the first few months, but I held dd when she was a newborn. I am not doing that again either. I couldn't sleep because I was a nervous wreck of a FTM. 

I still need to wash and organize ds clothes, blankets and towels. I need to clean out his closet, clean all NB gear and wash the carseat cover. Hang the pictures for his room. Goodness I am sure there is more.

I really only need to buy a few Pacis and bottles and some crib sheets. So that's nice. With dd we had so much to buy last minute.


----------



## Hieveryone

Well we had a successful nesting weekend too. my 2 year old's baby girl clothes have finally left the house and i've washed the unisex stuff ready for her little brother to arrive. Such a relief to have got that done! My OH even seems to have got the nesting bug and cleaned the oven, made a start on tidying the garden and clearing out some stuff (this was unexpected but welcome)!

Our car seat cover may well need a wash - i found the newborn support cushion a few months ago covered in mould - the highchair was the same. i hadn't thought that anything which may have remotely touched a bit of dribble / food would go that mouldy in the loft so bear that in mind everyone as you may find things need a good scrub! some of the old bottles look a bit like they need a good soak too.

we have some waste mattresses being collected tomorrow and our spare room bed can then be chopped up for firewood to make room for the room to be decorated so my daughter can move out of the nursery. She will have the toddler bed for a while still so i can use the larger single bed with the cosleeping cot in the nursery. I also spent a couple of weeks sleeping with her on my stomach as it was the only way she would drift off so hopefully the bedside cot will mean i can keep my hand on the baby to soothe them to sleep rather than have them on me. This time I will do whatever it takes to get me through the first few weeks as i know that as long as i can sleep, i can deal with any bad habits later on when i'm recovered and more sane! Theres alot to do still so glad there are 9 weeks left (in theory)!


----------



## Kiss08

I'd love a carbon copy of my first birth experience. It was pretty amazing (I have a link in my signature if you want the details). The biggest concern for me this time is timing when to go to the hospital. My first labor was fast so my doctor told me to expect a faster one this time. I didn't have a big buffer first time so I'm a bit worried about making it on time. Conversely, I don't want to jump the gun and go too early and then end up laboring a long time in the hospital as that will increase the likelihood of me getting interventions.. sooooo I don't know.. 

Sleep has been getting worse for me, mainly due to baby being awake all freaking night. For the last several months, baby only bothered me if I laid on my right side but last night, I was being beaten up by baby no matter how I was laying. Annoying. Plus we had the time change in the US this weekend so I had to get up an hour "earlier" and DH is on a business trip so I'm all alone with DD. I'm exhausted. I typically avoid coffee while pregnant but I'm making an exception today!!


----------



## kajastarlight

My first labor was 12 hours from "active labor" (strong contractions and dialated to 4) to delivery. My second labor was about 6 hours from "active labor" to birth. With any luck that will mean 3 hours for this one!! LOL 

I had an OK weekend, I suppose. Did my 3 hour glucose test --- felt like serious crap by the end. Went to eat something and REALLY felt like crap! I took a 2 hour nap afterwords dispite the fact that I slept through most of the time I was there! It amazes me how tired I am lately! Ran some errands, started getting Braxton Hicks contractions so I had to leave a few things on my list un-checked so I could go home and rest - spent most of Sunday trying to get my house cleaned and orginized and laundry done but every time I was up for more than 15 min I got naucious and headach-ey..... bla....


----------



## atx614

I have been getting Braxton hicks this pregnancy too. I didn't have any with dd! They are exhausting! I am a lot more tired this time around for sure!


----------



## Kiss08

kajastarlight said:


> My first labor was 12 hours from "active labor" (strong contractions and dialated to 4) to delivery. My second labor was about 6 hours from "active labor" to birth. With any luck that will mean 3 hours for this one!! LOL
> 
> I had an OK weekend, I suppose. Did my 3 hour glucose test --- felt like serious crap by the end. Went to eat something and REALLY felt like crap! I took a 2 hour nap afterwords dispite the fact that I slept through most of the time I was there! It amazes me how tired I am lately! Ran some errands, started getting Braxton Hicks contractions so I had to leave a few things on my list un-checked so I could go home and rest - spent most of Sunday trying to get my house cleaned and orginized and laundry done but every time I was up for more than 15 min I got naucious and headach-ey..... bla....

haha 3 hours would be great! My first was 6 hours from active labor to birth and included going from 5 cm to 10 cm in a half hour (that's the part I'm worried about). When do you get your glucose test results?


----------



## kajastarlight

I just got my results and I passed!!! Woohoo! No finger poking for me :) I think I shall go get one of the cupcakes my co-worker brought in that I have been avoiding :)


----------



## atx614

Yay! Congrats! No guilt in that cupcake now :)


----------



## misspriss

YAY! Glad you passed!


----------



## MrsMandy

kajastarlight said:


> I just got my results and I passed!!! Woohoo! No finger poking for me :) I think I shall go get one of the cupcakes my co-worker brought in that I have been avoiding :)

Ah the post gtt naughty food!! Is there anything better??!!! :haha:


----------



## RubysMommy

So I had my follow up ultrasound from the 20 week yesterday to get better pics of the spine and sacrum. I guess they double checked the kidneys as well and found cystic areas on the right kidney and it may have been slightly different looking.... Basically they don't know if there is anything actually wrong with it, but the baby will have to get an ultrasound 2-3 weeks after it's born to check it again. I'm hoping everything looks good by then. And I only got a pic of each foot bc baby wouldn't look at the camera. Lol.


----------



## kajastarlight

RubysMommy - I hope it all just turns out wonderful :) :)


----------



## ImSoTired

I still have a lot to do but at least I've started getting things together. I'm getting very anxious to get things moving. Our 'nursery'/ toddler's room is all rearranged and there is an empty dresser for baby. Now I have to wash and put clothes away and make up the crib (which she won't sleep in for quite a while anyway) and get out the baby swing, car seat, etc. Still so much to do and 11 or so weeks to go.

I'd love a short labor this time. From early labor to delivery I was in labor 25hrs total and it was so tiring. It was otherwise uneventful but I was exhausted and then I couldn't sleep in the hospital anyway. I'll take 12 hrs and under this time. 

Baby was so quiet last night that I got very nervous. I began feeling her again after a while but she's usually pretty wiggly in the evening so I started to panic a bit. Like my daughter was, she is normally pretty gentle but I do feel her. Today she seems to have perked back up but I considered going in last night.


----------



## Eline

I'm getting stressed out as well about all the stuff that needs to be done as well. We will be moving house before the baby comes, but we haven't set a moving date yet which is driving me a bit crazy. I'll probably be 36 weeks along by the time we can move. I really hope baby won't surprise us by coming early.


----------



## kajastarlight

Add me to the "So much to do so little time!!!" list! We still have to swap rooms around (DH and I will be "moving" downstairs to DS1 and DS2's room and they will be "moving" upstairs) and we have to get a new bed, and a crib mattress, and set up the crib, and get a dresser, and all that fun fun stuff! 

Last night I was having the BH contractions and I had some really watery discharge that made me think I might be leeking fluid.... almost went in, but I took a warm bath and the BH went away and the discharge got less and less and then eventually stopped so that is good :) Kinda frusterating though because it stressed me out and my vision gets all wonkey when I am stressed out which... well.... stresses me out! LOL aaaah - the fun of the 3rd trimester!!!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Hi gals :) 

Just came back from my 30 week apt. Not a whole lot going on sadly. Lady bits are swollen but no dilation. No infections. Glucose is good, iron was low so I'm on iron supplements now. No high risk considerations so far. 

I'm concerned about my weight though. I saw her at 7 weeks I was 230 (or 229 drawing a blank now lol). As of my 24 week apt I was 217. I'm now 225. So technically I'm still down 4 or 5 pounds after 31 weeks. But now it seems I'm gaining 2 pounds a week. 
Logically, it makes sense. I have no food aversions or sickness anymore so I'm eating normally (occasionally a bit more, but honestly not that often). My activity however is much less if not non existent. The pelvic pain leaves me immobile most of the time. I was taking daily small walks to take my daughter to the bus but now I'm driving her because it hurts too much. 

I guess it's a good thing I lost so much for the first half if I'm gaining it back pretty steadily at the end. My Dr says everything is good, baby's size is good and she's head down. I guess the pain is worth it to be high risk free so far. 
I have 6-9 weeks to go without complication, and then maybe just maybe I won't have to share a God damn room lol


----------



## kajastarlight

yay for a normal apt!!! My lady parts are all swollen and owchie too.... just not fun at all! So, normal gets you your own room and high risk gets you a shared one? That is odd, but I seem to remember you telling us this before. So FX for more than just that reason that everything stays "normal"!!!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

That's how it's suppose to go yes, but there's also a capacity factor too if I'm not mistaken. My fingers are crossed, it was such a wonderful birth experience with dd1 and my own room. My own shower, hubby had a place to sleep, room for visitors and I didn't have to pay for TV. Bloody fantastic!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Kaja this swollen bits thing is new to me, I had no issues with dd1 and hip pain with dd2. Lady bits were normal until labour started both times. Needless to say the area has been closed for business for quite some time. Poor hubby! :shrug:


----------



## kajastarlight

MeaganMackenz said:


> Kaja this swollen bits thing is new to me, I had no issues with dd1 and hip pain with dd2. Lady bits were normal until labour started both times. Needless to say the area has been closed for business for quite some time. Poor hubby! :shrug:



I didn't have swollen bits with DS1 or DS2 either - my last apt I was like "What they heck is wrong with me!!" and they were like "oh ya, thats normal" -- Sometimes I think I could be like "Oh crap my arm just fell off!" and they would be like "Oh ya' thats normal.... it will grow back after you have the baby" :dohh:


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I know that feeling!! Just about everything seems to be deemed normal lol. My doctor wasn't concerned much with swollen bits, discharge, fast heartbeat etc.


----------



## kategirl

Baby has been moving a lot less for me the last 24+ hours. He used to have big movements at least every couple hours, and now I'm just feeling small movements every couple hours. The sheet I got at my last OB appointment said to call if there there were any large changes in movement for 24 hours so I called, and they just said I had to do kick counts (10 movements over 2 hours, laying on my left side) and if the kick count was okay then they didn't care. I really felt like the nurse wasn't even listening to what I was saying. Well, I can't do a kick count until after I get off of work, but I think he'll manage 10 little movements over 2 hours. If not, I guess I'll have to drive myself to go get checked out at the hospital since my husband will have to stay with the toddler.


----------



## kajastarlight

Kategirl- i hope everything turns out ok. Don't you hate it when they act like that?!? Watch for this watch for that... oh it happened? Meh, that's normal. Or they tell you "better safe than sorry" but when you do try that they act like you are being a pain.... makes me crazy!


----------



## MrsMandy

Hey kategirl, hope its all OK. :hugs:
If its reassuring my bubba did the same a few weeks ago - went from 25-30 movements through the work day (9-5) and suddenly went to barely 10 in a whole day! Scared the pants off me but every time I was about to call the midwife bubba kicked out. Now can't keep still! Loads of people, inc my midwife said that so long as your feeling some movements, even if its small, its OK, they have quiet periods as they get bigger with growth spurts and less room for big kicks.


----------



## kategirl

He still hasn't been moving like he was prior to Tuesday afternoon, but he moved enough to satisfy the kick count. I guess I'll just ignore what they said previously and just have to do a kick count every evening.


----------



## MrsMandy

If you're genuinely concerned just go straight to the hospital! Better safe than sorry :hugs:


----------



## kajastarlight

Or maybe you can get a Dr. apt? Just to make sure all is well???? 

On another note - DS2 had a day where he didn't move at all (around 35 weeks) that I could feel. Scared the crap out of me!! As soon as I got to L&D to be checked out he busted out into a break dance! For the rest of my pregnancy I had very few movements all day long. Sometimes they just do that. BUT its always good to make sure things are doing great because sometimes it needs to be checked.


----------



## MrsMandy

Hope you and bubba are doing OK now kategirl?

I really dont want to complain as I'm so happy to be having our first baby, but oooowwwwww!!!!! My boobs/ribs hurt so bad tonight I'm actually sat here rocking back and forward to try and alleviate the pain, and my face hurts!!! My cyst that was checked at the start of my pregnancy and I was told wouldn't be an issue is now a huge, double the size it was painful issue!!!! Its gotten so much bigger that its now starting to get in the way! I answered my phone today and smacked it into the cyst - ow! Its roughly the size of a golf ball on my cheek! I have a DR's appointment to have it checked again Monday but I really dont know what they can do til after baby gets here. I'm just terrified that it could burst during labour, I was told if it grew it could burst but this was before being pregnant and it hadn't changed in years so they weren't overly concerned about it. Just hoping that they can at least give me some cream or something to numb the pain until after baby is here and I can have it drained and removed! :cry:

Sorry ladies, self pitying rant done now.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

That's the big reason I hate running to l and D! The SECOND I get there, with the except of true labour, whatever I'm there for stops or starts. Baby starts moving, cramps stop etc. It's like my body goes haha sucka you came here for nothing.


----------



## Kazy

I actually had a little
Different experience with my 2nd and movement. I was 39 weeks so obviously movement slows by them. But he wasn't moving at all. After non stress test and ultrasound he still wasn't moving and they sent me
Straight to the hospital
To be induced. Chord was wrapped around his torso. I delivered naturally with non problem so it wasn't a huge deal but he was much smaller than my others too. 
Just thought I'd throw that out there. I agree that if you feel
Something could be wrong to go in. My dr never makes me feel silly for coming in. Even if the hospital did I would push to be seen if I thought it was needed. It's not worth the stress. Or your baby's health. Just my thoughts.....


----------



## atx614

Kazy, could they not tell the cord was wrapped round him in the ultrasound? That's crazy!!

Mrsmandy, sorry about the cyst! That sounds so painful. Could they drain it during pregnancy and just remove it after?


----------



## Kazy

atx614 said:


> Kazy, could they not tell the cord was wrapped round him in the ultrasound? That's crazy!!
> 
> Mrsmandy, sorry about the cyst! That sounds so painful. Could they drain it during pregnancy and just remove it after?

Nope they couldn't. I was surprised too. I also felt him shiver in my belly too. Sounds weird but he would shake. So I don't know if he had it wrapped for a long time or what but they said that's likely why he was little. But he was pretty healthy. He had to be in a warmer for awhile and jaundice. But now at almost 6 he's still little so size may have had nothing to do with it.


----------



## atx614

That's so crazy! Worries me the things they can't tell on there!


----------



## MrsMandy

atx614 said:


> Kazy, could they not tell the cord was wrapped round him in the ultrasound? That's crazy!!
> 
> Mrsmandy, sorry about the cyst! That sounds so painful. Could they drain it during pregnancy and just remove it after?

I dont know. I think they'd be concerned about the anaesthetic even if its just a local? But I'll find out on Monday. If they can and there's no risk to baby I'm getting it off!!


----------



## kajastarlight

MrsMandy said:


> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> Kazy, could they not tell the cord was wrapped round him in the ultrasound? That's crazy!!
> 
> Mrsmandy, sorry about the cyst! That sounds so painful. Could they drain it during pregnancy and just remove it after?
> 
> I dont know. I think they'd be concerned about the anaesthetic even if its just a local? But I'll find out on Monday. If they can and there's no risk to baby I'm getting it off!!Click to expand...



Its all about benefit VS risk - I had a tooth pulled while pregnant and obviously they used novacain because the tooth was a high risk for infection and that would be bad for the baby. I also took pain meds after and I take pain meds (hydracodone) when I have a migraine. Yes, it would be bad for the baby if I took them all the time and expecially consitantly before his birth (because he would be addicted and then go through withdrawls) but the benefit VS risk weighs on the benefit side when it comes to occasional use for me.


----------



## kategirl

I've had some movement here and there, but still a lot less than it was before Tuesday afternoon. But kick counts are still good, I get 10 movements with a half hour or so (I think he's transverse and kicks against whatever I'm laying on). I'll mention it to my OB at my appointment on Tuesday, but I'm just trying to not stress about it until then.


----------



## misspriss

I hope everyone is doing fine, I'm sick with the most miserable cold ever. Nice, chesty cold. I'm miserable.

And I'm having terrible stroller envy! I found a stroller that I want...but it is soooo expensive....


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Had another midwife appointment today, bump is measuring perfectly at 30 weeks and I've put on about 4lbs since the start of my pregnancy. 

Then it went and got my whooping cough vaccination so I'm feeling sorry for myself with my achy arm.

I hope everything is ok Kategirl sometimes my LO is a bit quiet when he's in an odd position or I'm constipated but not for long periods of time. If in doubt get checked out :) x


----------



## atx614

I m insanely tired! I feel way more tired than I I'd last pregnancy!!

Misspriss, what stroller are you looking at? We got the baby select, itis awesome! Wish I got it the first time as it can be a single or double! It was way out of our price range too, but we got it used on Craigslist. It looks new and was half the price! Have you tried craigslist or consignment?


----------



## misspriss

Guzzie+Guss Connec+4.....


----------



## atx614

Ooooo, that is nice! I had to look it up, I haven't heard of it before! It says they have it at buy buy baby, so you could use a bed bath and beyond 20% off coupon! That wOuld help a little!


----------



## misspriss

atx614 said:


> Ooooo, that is nice! I had to look it up, I haven't heard of it before! It says they have it at buy buy baby, so you could use a bed bath and beyond 20% off coupon! That wOuld help a little!

There is no Buy Buy Baby in my state :(


----------



## atx614

Oh no :( usually they ship to home for free if it's over 100, not sure how it works if there isn't one near you though.

How's everyone feeling? I have had caffeine for he first time this pregnancy yesterday and today due to tiredness! I am exhausted.


----------



## misspriss

atx614 said:


> Oh no :( usually they ship to home for free if it's over 100, not sure how it works if there isn't one near you though.
> 
> How's everyone feeling? I have had caffeine for he first time this pregnancy yesterday and today due to tiredness! I am exhausted.

It's not the shipping, it's the sending it back if I don't like it! I can't find enough reviews to be confident in buying it.


----------



## RubysMommy

I'm feeling pretty good besides the random aches and pains. I had my diabetic appointment this morning and they are really happy with how well I'm controlling the gd with my diet. And so far I've only gained 6-8 lbs the whole pregnancy, which seems crazy to me!


----------



## Eline

Physically I'm doing alright, but since last week I am terribly weepy and emotional, crying over nothing. I can't seem to get a hold on myself. I hope I'm not the only one experiencing this. Luckily my oh is so very sweet. I don't know how I'm ever gonna thank him for taking such good care of me.


----------



## kajastarlight

My LO is not moving as much as he used to :( It keeps freaking me out. Yes he is moving, just not close to as much. I did the 2 hour kick cound and he did not move AT ALL until I only had 45 min to go, then he did all 10 moves within that time. I don't like it!


----------



## Kristin.K

Has anyone experienced these, yet?! If so, can someone explain what they feel like...


----------



## misspriss

I don't think I am, at least, I don't feel them...didn't feel them with DS either.


----------



## kajastarlight

I have been having them off an on for a while. They feel like period cramps, and your bump will get hard. If you "walk" your fingers all over your bump pressing firmly (but not too hard!) it should feel the same ammount of hard all over. (that is how you know its not just the baby pushing out, if it is the baby then it will feel hard in some spots and not in others.) They come and go at random (unlike "real" or active labor contractions that will stedily be 7-10 min apart and then 5-7 min apart and then 3-5 min apart ect ect) and sometimes going for a little stroll will "calm them down" if you have been sitting a lot. (again unlike "real" or active labor contractions - those will intensify and get closer together with activity.


----------



## ImSoTired

Braxton hicks are uncomfortable tightenings of your bump. They may take your breath away for a minute or so and make your bump hard all over. They aren't really meant to be painful but occasionally they come with a bit of a zing. If they do, lie down and drink some water, and relax.


----------



## ImSoTired

kajastarlight said:


> My LO is not moving as much as he used to :( It keeps freaking me out. Yes he is moving, just not close to as much. I did the 2 hour kick cound and he did not move AT ALL until I only had 45 min to go, then he did all 10 moves within that time. I don't like it!

I feel like mine has been a bit more quiet lately too. I have been really busy though and haven't done a kick count all weekend or today due to running all over getting things done. I do feel her, I feel like it's just not as much as I used to. I'm about to lie down and do a kick count now just for a piece of mind.


----------



## MrsMandy

Mine is a bit quiet today, but i'm not too surprised. I had my cyst drained yesterday (it had became infected so they couldn't leave it any longer) and my face feels like it has been run over by a truck! Bubba was very comforting during the procedure though, little bumps on my hand as if to say, I'm here mum dont worry.
I took paracetamol twice yesterday, and I know its safe during pregnancy but can I take it like I normally would? (2 every 4 hours?) Or do I need to limit this? Its just so swollen and sore but dont wanna do anything that could cause baby any upset.


----------



## Eline

I'm glad they could drain the cyst, mrsMandy. So sweet that you couild find comfort in your babies movements.
I've had a very quiet baby as well sunday afternoon til monday morning. Luckily on monday I got some soft kicks and monday evening some very active movement. I hope your babies got more active soon.

I don't think I've had any braxton hicks yet. I do feel a bit crampy sometimes, but it's never longer than a couple of minutes and I don't feel anything in my bump...


----------



## atx614

Glad they were able to drain the cyst mrsmandy, I hope it heals soon!

Kajastarlight, my lo has been moving a lot less too. He already weighs as much now as dd was when she was born, so just thinking maybe there isn't as much wiggle room? Who knows! I am glad that the movement slowing down seems normal at this stage though!


----------



## Kiss08

Mines been moving less too. Running out of space I suppose!

I don't think I got BHs during my first pregnancy but I've gotten them since about 20 weeks this time!


----------



## misspriss

atx614 said:


> Oh no :( usually they ship to home for free if it's over 100, not sure how it works if there isn't one near you though.
> 
> How's everyone feeling? I have had caffeine for he first time this pregnancy yesterday and today due to tiredness! I am exhausted.

Just to update, buy buy baby includes a free return label with every online order....so I can feel free to order away! Now it's just to decide on a color, seeing as I have a 20% off coupon...


----------



## kajastarlight

Yesterday Ian decided to make up for all the freak outs he has been giving me! lol I think he shall be an expert break dancer :)


----------



## misspriss

Yay Kaja!


----------



## Leikela

I have been feeling ok. Tired and I cannot stand more than half an hour before my back starts to hurt. I have all the usual aches and pains too but I can't complain. I do get Braxton Hicks too. I am actually having one now as I type this! LOL The middle of my bump gets very hard and it feels tight all over. It only lasts 10 to 15 seconds usually. I am glad everyone is pretty much doing very well!


----------



## atx614

Glad everyone is doing good too! We are in the home stretch!!

I am finally nesting! But I can only clean/organize for like 30 mins before I need a break, ha. So not very productive and I still have a ton to do. Even when my hubby is off and can watch dd, I end up relaxing instead of doing things I need to cause I am so tired! Glad I am not the only one who can only handle 30 mins, leikela lol.


----------



## Kazy

I'm with ya on the 30 mimute work plan. I work from home and have my daughter soooooo I don't get.much more done. I have nothing ready for baby but honestly I am not too concerned anymore. I'll get done what I can and figure it out as I go. Which is crazy for me because I'm a huge planner. Plus I'm done working one week from Monday. Maybe then??


----------



## Kazy

Anyone else having horrible ligament pain? I only get it in the middle of the night but it lasts for awhile. I had it with my last pregnancy too but they were short stabbing pains. These last for a few minutes at least.


----------



## RubysMommy

Last pregnancy my ligament pain just got worse at the end! They would last for hours sometimes :( so far I've been more fortunate this time. I only get pains when I move or roll over too fast. But that could all change in the coming weeks.... 

I've started nesting finally, as well. I did a load of neutral baby clothes and have started packing things for my hospital bag that I don't want to forget about, lol. My sister gave me her arms reach co-sleeper and it's pretty dirty looking. So I'm going to try to get that washed in the next couple days, but it's a bit of a process.


----------



## VGirl

Does anyone else have more headaches and nausea? I haven't had nausea since the first trimester. It seems to get better with Tums but still super annoying. Also, the baby is so low and her kicks get uncomfortably strong. 
I can't believe how close we are to our May Munchkins! :) Just a little bit more left.


----------



## kajastarlight

Yep, i have been having ms again, more headachs, and ligament stretching pains :( bad cramping too. :(


----------



## atx614

I am not nauseated, but have been getting terrible heartburn at night. Sometimes I feel like my throat is burning so much I could throw up, but it's not really nausea.

I have been getting round ligament pain when I roll over, sneeze or move a certain way, but it isn't staying very long. 

I feel like there is no more room for this guy, lol. My stomach looks bigger than when I had dd and he is estimated to weigh about what she weighed at birth. Not gonna lie, I am nervous about 7 more weeks!!! 

We got the baby bedding today! Hubby has off tomorrow so I plan to wash the bedding, blankets, NB diapers, NB clothes, and 0-3 month clothes. Maybe a bit zealous but I will be so happy to get it done!


----------



## kajastarlight

:happydance: its Dragonfruit week!! <3 (aaah, Durian Fruit! LOL) 

Had to go to L&D wednesday night because of horrible cramps - I knew I wasn't in labor but I worried something was wrong because it hurt so bad or many it was the begining of pre-term labor in which I wanted them to be able to stop it ASAP. They said I was having "irritations" - so it did show a little bit of contracting but it wasn't "real" or even Braxton Hicks contractions. Said it was probably because I was getting sick. Rested yesterday and am feeling better today -- still with the cold and a little cramping but not nearly as bad! Whew!


----------



## misspriss

I didn't know DS was born in the week of the dragonfruit! lol! 

Being sick sucks :hugs:

I went on a shopping spree earlier this week, next week we have the king size bed (we are planning to all cosleep!) and frame, and the stroller. I am buying soon the changing table, and cloth diapers. We have the car seat enough for our car, we do plan to buy another so we will supply MIL with the second seat so she won't have to.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Hey gals! 

Hope everyone's keeping it together, I know we're all in the "get this over with" stage, or at least I am! Haha. Hard to believe some of us could have our babies next month (hopefully the ones due at the beginning of May, no preterm labour wishes from me!) 

I rocked the boat with Hubby a few nights ago, we now have no name picked out. He was set on Wynter from first trimester, I wasn't sold but I thought I could learn to love it. I haven't and finally told him. Back to the googling for names and making lists! 

Fell pretty good yesterday, scraped up my knee/shin, elbow and palms pretty good. I think they all blocked impact to my belly thank God. Baby has been kicking up a storm so she's good. I feel like a bus hit me however! As if moving wasn't difficult enough let's fall and make it worse haha. 

Anyways gals, have a great day! 
:hugs:


----------



## MrsMandy

Megan - take care of yourself!! Glad to hear your fall hasnt had an effect on bubba! Hope you feel better soon xx

Eek I had the realisation today - I have 5 and 1/2 working days left before my maternity leave starts!!!!!!!!!!! (And none of them are Mondays!!!! :happydance: )


----------



## kajastarlight

:happydance: eeeeep!!! MrsMandy that is so exciting!!!! :happydance:


----------



## DebbieF

Hi ladies, hope everyone is doing well. I will be getting my C-Section date on Monday.. It will be sometime during the week of April 20th. (37 weeks) I am SO not ready for this little one. My dd is just 15 months old and I worry how I will cop with such a small age gap. :wacko:


----------



## kajastarlight

DebbieF - don't worry! You just will :) My DS1 was 19 months old when DS2 was born and by then I was a single Mom. People always asked me how I did it and the answer is You Just DO! :) You will find things that work for you, you will master the 1.5 min shower, you will find ways to engage your 1st LO in the care of your 2nd LO so you can look after the one while feeding or changing the other (I had my DS1 "tickle" my DS2's leg while I fed him to keep the baby awake! DS1 thought he had one of the most important jobs ever and it made it so I could make sure he wasn't tearing up the other room while I fed DS2!) and you will.... just do it! :)


----------



## lisaalove

Eeeep I found this thread a little late it seems but May 1st for me with my second little boy. Though the OB thinks I will deliver early. So we'll see if my May baby turns into an April baby!


----------



## kajastarlight

welcome lisaalove :)


----------



## lisaalove

kajastarlight said:


> welcome lisaalove :)

Thank you, though after I posted I looked at the list and I must have posted at some point earlier because my names already on the list from when my due date was May 4th! :haha: ld like to blame it on pregnancy brain that I don't remember posting on the tread! :blush: sometimes I wonder about myself...


----------



## atx614

Haha, well in that case re-welcome :) good ole pregnancy brain!


----------



## MrsMandy

Welcome back!!! :hi:


----------



## MrsMandy

I think baby has dropped!! I've been getting pressure down low for days but tonight this pressure is all in my bum! Which keeps making me feel like I need the loo but there's nothing there! Plus baby is wriggling on and off my bladder which is driving me nuts!


----------



## lisaalove

MrsMandy said:


> I think baby has dropped!! I've been getting pressure down low for days but tonight this pressure is all in my bum! Which keeps making me feel like I need the loo but there's nothing there! Plus baby is wriggling on and off my bladder which is driving me nuts!

I am on the same page! I took my weekly picture the other night and looked at my DH and asked him If it looks like I'm lower to him and he said yeah (I thought I was imagining things!) But I constantly feel like I need to go to the restroom, yesterday when I had my ultrasound they told me he is head down!


----------



## Kazy

Hey ladies. My chur church friends threw me a little.shower.today. it was so fun. I got a.ton of diapers and wipes. I think im.good for a.few.months on diapers now and enough wipes for at least a year! I must have really.good friends. :) 

How are you all? Other than tired I'm feeling really.good. I have to get through the 30th for my online business and then I can officially get ready for baby as I don't have much done.

Re welcome Lisa!

Yeah for babies dropping! One step closer to the da. &#128522;


----------



## MrsMandy

lisaalove said:


> MrsMandy said:
> 
> 
> I think baby has dropped!! I've been getting pressure down low for days but tonight this pressure is all in my bum! Which keeps making me feel like I need the loo but there's nothing there! Plus baby is wriggling on and off my bladder which is driving me nuts!
> 
> I am on the same page! I took my weekly picture the other night and looked at my DH and asked him If it looks like I'm lower to him and he said yeah (I thought I was imagining things!) But I constantly feel like I need to go to the restroom, yesterday when I had my ultrasound they told me he is head down!Click to expand...

Ha ha yeah when I was getting ready for bed last night hubby looked at me and said how much my bump had dropped and it looked strange! 

At my last midwife app baby was getting into the correct position along my left side with head facing down but not in my pelvis, but since my little op on my face I've been forced to sleep on my right side so I'm really hoping baby hasn't now gotten into the wrong position, or if they have I will be able to encourage them back over! We gave a growth scan moro so I hope we'll find out then.

ETA: just sat and organised baby's hospital bag....:wacko: slightly terrified how quickly its coming round!! :baby:


----------



## kajastarlight

OMG I dropped so crazy early -- like 2 weeks ago or something and I really really hate the feeling! With DS1 and DS2 I didn't drop this low until a few weeks before he was born!! I am hoping it is NOT a sign that Ian is coming early!


----------



## MrsMandy

Fingers crossed for you kaja.
Our scan went well, baby all good and she said that bubba hasn't got hubby big head but does have a full head of hair :thumbup: and is still in the right position! Hurray!
Sadly though although I've now only put on 7lbs in my pregnancy, I still have what they consider a high bmi (only just though!) so I have to stay consultant led and not midwife led which means saying goodbye to the water birth I wanted :cry: so plan b - as active a labour as I can get! 

Anyone else thought much about their birth plan yet?


----------



## kajastarlight

I think I may be the only gal on BnB who is like - "epidurral....all the way.... thankyouverymuch!" LOL LOL Honestly I think about it a lot, I had so many faulse allarms with DS1 and DS2 that I just know it will be the same with this one and really would rather avoid that! It is so horrid to drag your cramping/contracting/miserable self down to L&D and have them be like "nope, not yet!"


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I'm pro epidural!! Getting some sleep during labour was the best thing that could have happened during labour. My water also broke at 130am. So we were very tired getting to the hospital, hubby and I both got 3-4hrs sleep once it kicked it. 

So.. In the long list of things going wrong now, I think I have some sort of spd or pgp. Or I'm having a bad day. We went grocery shopping and I felt off right away, by the time we were heading to the checkout (and it wasn't a large shop) I had crazy pain right under my belly/pelvic bone area. Seems to stop when I sit and do nothing but now I dread getting up. I already do next to nothing with my other various aches and pains I don't need anything else. I see my doctor tomorrow morning first thing, so that's reassuring. I'm sure I'll catch shit for not getting checked out at the ER after I fell. 

But baby seems good, tons and tons of kicking, no blood or cramps etc. I took it real easy and watched for anything off. I was okay until yesterday but I figured the very mild discomfort was from the stairs at my mom's place which I spent at all day. 

Anyway, that's my mess of "now what". I keep thinking maybe theres only 4 weeks left, not 7. And that it could be worse, I could get obstetric cholestasis again. Ugh.


----------



## samzi

I'm having an epi this time. Hell yes. 3rd and last baby, I want all the drugs possible :lol:


----------



## kategirl

I loved my epidural. I was induced, and they chose to induce me starting at 10 pm. Between the horrible pitocin contractions and the fact that I didn't get any sleep, once I got the epidural and got a nap I felt a million times better. My cervix also dilated a lot more quickly once I got it, I think because I was able to relax instead of feeling the pain. More power to anyone who chooses to go natural, but I plan on an epidural this time as well!


----------



## atx614

I tried to get an epi with dd but she came to fast! I am hoping to get one this time!


----------



## Kiss08

haha I was just going to say that I bet there's waaaaay more pro-epidurals that you just don't hear talking about it until you ask. If you go the non-epidural route, there's a lot of potential prep work involved so I think we just chat more about it but that doesn't mean we're the majority!


----------



## Kiss08

MrsMandy said:


> Anyone else thought much about their birth plan yet?

I've written mine up. It's pretty much the exact same as my first so that made it easy. I still need to discuss it with my doula and OB though. 

Here's mine:

Medication	
-	please do not offer pain medication/epidural
-	please do not offer Pitocin or other labor inducing drugs
-	avoid IV, heplock in forearm is okay

Monitoring	
-	as infrequent as possible
-	external remote to allow for mom to move around

During labor	
-	freedom of movement 
-	vaginal exams kept to minimum (upon arrival, before pushing, and otherwise by request)

Delivery	
-	no episiotomy, forceps, vacuum unless deemed necessary by Dr. **(explanation must be given)
-	various positions as needed 
-	no coached pushing unless requested by mom
-	mirror out during pushing-	

3rd stage 
-	expectant management for delivery of placenta  if trouble expelling, walk mom through steps of what is medically necessary

Babys care	
-	baby placed immediately on mom, want baby to self-latch for breastfeeding
-	allow dad to announce the babys sex
-	delayed cord clamping  wait until stops pulsing
-	routine procedures (vitamin K, eye ointment) delayed for first hour
-	avoid supplemental formula, pacifiers, or glucose 
-	no hepatitis B shot at hospital (pediatrician will administer)
-	rooming in


For pain management techniques, I plan to do some hypnobirthing stuff and probably some Bradley Method. We'll see how it goes. Last time I studied hypnobirthing but barely used it. This time I'm studying Bradley Method.


----------



## kajastarlight

I am suprised how many others are pro-drugs :) lol But like Kiss08 said I suppose it doesn't really take as much prep work so we just don't talk about it as much. 

For after baby comes I have requested that he be given to me imediatly (as long as nothing is wrong) and to have all the exames and eye drops and such delayed until after I can get him to latch on for a short breastfeed and some snuggle time with Hubby and Brothers and Grandparents. DS2 latched on and "fed" almost immediatly dispite the fact that I had an eppidurral so I am hoping this one will too :) The doctor was actualy supprised because after about 10 min they really wanted to do his next set of APGAR scores and I had to break the suction (uaually they would be able to just pull him off) and I wasn't quick enough to get him far enough away the little munch mouth latched back on! LOL I made them wait another 5 min :) Cuz I am a sinker :) That was a different hospital and 10 years ago. My Dr. has it in my chart that they can do the initial APGAR scores while I hold him and as long as their is no problems with him or me they will not even ask to take him for the rest of his testing and eye drops and such for 45min. The hospital I deliver at also practices delayed clamping (as long as nothing is wrong) as a standard. My how things have changed!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I commend you all on birth plans, I'm not that organized. :haha:
Or really concerned tbh, she will come how she wants to and whatever is necessary for that I'm okay with. Guess I'm laid back? 

I'll get the epidural if there's time, I didn't get the option with my first daughter she was in a hurry lol. I've always been asked if I want the baby first or looked at first, first baby I chose looked at cuz I was a first time mom and more worried then excited second time they gave her to me right away because I knew how things went if that makes sense? 
Hubby knows I don't want any "you can do it, you're doing so good" bull from nurses. Just a simple push, keep going, stop breathe rinse repeat is fine for me. 
I don't mind the checks because I like to know how I'm progressing. When I didn't have an epidural they let me move freely around so that wasn't an issue either. 

I'll just go with the flow :)


----------



## kategirl

I think I must be lucky with the hospital that I'm at, because they do the majority of the things mentioned in Kiss08's birth plan for everyone! They mentioned pain options when I checked in but said they wouldn't mention it again unless I asked, had few internal checks (I think just on intake, before the epidural, and then when I woke up after my nap), had roaming monitors, offered a mirror, baby came straight to me (they say they usually try to wait about 45 min before taking the baby to the side to get checked out, but we did it sooner since she pooped on me about three times once she came out, lol), and babies all room in. I'm hoping this time will be as nice in that respect!


----------



## Kazy

My hospital sounds like yours Kate. Most of those things happen automatically at our hospital too. I am getting so excited!! I can't wait to see our little one.


----------



## Kiss08

I don't know what my hospital's typical procedures are because I was only in my hospital room 15 minutes before I started pushing with #1. Most of the delivery stuff my OB always does but in the event my OB can't deliver me, I want to have all my wishes written down somewhere so I don't forget anything. My first birth went completely "according to plan." We shall see how this one goes! One thing I know is different about my birth plan compared to typical practice at my hospital is the expectant delivery of placenta (basically to deliver the placenta naturally without pitocin or any pulling). Otherwise, I think it more depends on your OB/midwife and L&D nurse as to what they commonly do during labor, birth, and post-delivery.


----------



## Kiss08

What I wouldn't give to be able to give birth at a birth center though! Ahhh.. that's my dream. None available in my area though. I'm lucky I got the go-to natural OB in my area. The hospital seems pretty hit or miss but one of the better options I have. I live in a not very natural birth friendly area so I have to push for several "out of the norm" practices.


----------



## atx614

My hospital doesn't do delayed cord clamping or giving baby straight to the mom. They take and clean them and do the tests first. With dd I just went with he flow. This time if all goes well I will have delayed cord clamping and baby straight to me! 

Everything else about the hospital is great and baby never leaves my room!


----------



## MrsMandy

Wow, lots of birth plans organised!! 
I'm by no means ruling out having an epidural! Just would prefer to not have the big needle in my back! However if my pain tolerance is not great I will be asking for it! 
Our hospital as far as I know does delayed clamping and gives baby straight to mum for skin to skin. They call it the 'golden hour' so unless there is a prob with the birth they dont take baby for any checks or measurements for the first hour so mum and dad get time to bond with baby, first feed ect. I dont think they do anything to bring the planceta on either unless there's been any problems with the birth. 
I really hope I get to have the experience I want being as I'm defiantly gonna be on the consultant ward and no it the midwife ward! I just dont want a room full of drs checking me while I'm trying to have a nice calm labour just because my weight is borderline on the higher side! Grr!


----------



## kajastarlight

MrsMandy - most deliveries I have been there for the doctors/nurces don't really bother the Mom a whole lot unless their is good reason. Like my frind's labor was just kinda dinking along but nothing stressfull so they just kinda left her to it. They would come in every hour or so and check her monitor print out but it was very laid back. (she had an epidurral so she couldn't move around) She was overweight but no reason for her to be high risk other than that. Hopefully yours is like that! (but hopefully without the eppidurral cuz that is what you want) 
With DS2 I got pre-e so they were all over my room pretty much the whole time. BUT they didn't really stress me out. Probably the eppidurral in action though! I was laughing and joking with the nurses and doctors. They kept telling me I had 30 min to get baby out once it was pushing time and I kept laughing and telling them it would not even take 5!! LOL And it didn't!!!


----------



## MrsMandy

Thanks kaja that's reassuring! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all! I don't post often. SO happy we are all very close:cloud9:. As far as pain management goes, Im doing an epidural again for the third time. Third time is a charm:winkwink:. I dont really have any particulars, like delayed cord clamping or placenta delivered on its own. I have looked in to it but decided that its fine whatever way my DR does it. Epidural or natural as long as our babies are healthy, I think thats all that matters. All I want is a healthy baby girl named Koreena at the end:cloud9:


----------



## kajastarlight

Koreena :) I like that!
I agree, that is why I don't really have a lot of plans for durring the labor part, just after. I don't know if it had anything to do with it what so ever, but DS1 could not have immediate skin to skin contact and because I didn't know any different and no one told me I didn't even try to breastfeed him until he was like 2 hours old and we were never able to get the breastfeeding thing down. DS2 was able to nurse right away and I was able to breastfeed him until he weened himself at 8 months. IF it had anything to do with it (the doctors said it very well could have but also could have turned out the same either way) then I don't want something like that to get in the way this time!


----------



## mrskcbrown

kajastarlight said:


> Koreena :) I like that!
> I agree, that is why I don't really have a lot of plans for durring the labor part, just after. I don't know if it had anything to do with it what so ever, but DS1 could not have immediate skin to skin contact and because I didn't know any different and no one told me I didn't even try to breastfeed him until he was like 2 hours old and we were never able to get the breastfeeding thing down. DS2 was able to nurse right away and I was able to breastfeed him until he weened himself at 8 months. IF it had anything to do with it (the doctors said it very well could have but also could have turned out the same either way) then I don't want something like that to get in the way this time!

Thanks!! I definitely want the immediate skin to skin and they offered last time and I was like no, just clean him up. Needless to say I wasnt able to breastfeed either. Im definitely going to breastfeed this time!:winkwink:


----------



## atx614

At my hospital, about30 mins after birth, you are moved to a recovery room. I guess they haven't heard of the golden hour!!

With dd the placenta came out with her. I hope it all happens at once again!


----------



## kajastarlight

OMG with DS2 they had me all super medicated because they thought I was gonna have to do a emergency c-section (if I couldn't get him out in 30 min) so I didn't feel any urge to push at all.... I just put my hand on my tummy and pushed when I felt it tighten. After DS2 came out the placenta didn't come immediatly and my Dr. was like well lets just see what happens. So after I got done breastfeeding him and they took him to do all that testing stuff THEN I felt the urge to push.... I told the doctor and she was like "must be time for that placenta, go ahead and push" and the Doctor in his Residency got all ready to help me birth the placenta. Well.... I forgot that you don't have to push nearly as hard for the placenta as you do a baby and I gave it a big ol "push out the baby" push and SPLAT!! All over the poor Doctor-In-Training-Guy... :rofl: He was the same Dr. that was the victim of the Kool-Aid Man insadent... hope the poor guy didn't change professions!!! :rofl:


----------



## atx614

Hahahaha, good to know not to push as hard if placenta doesn't come right away!


----------



## MrsMandy

Kaja I am currently in hysterics after reading that!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## mrskcbrown

Guess their are no universal delivery methods when it comes to hospitals. They kinda do as they feel unless you press the issue when it comes to your concerns:wacko:.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Omg gals, Dr thinks my pelvis is separating. Like I need more things to go wrong. :cry: 
I'm in soo much pain, I tried to go grocery shopping on Monday and I was doubled over ready to go to the hospital when spd occurred to me. When I sat and relaxed it stopped, plus I saw my Dr the next morning. 

I don't even want to move it really hurts :(


----------



## mrskcbrown

MeaganMackenz said:


> Omg gals, Dr thinks my pelvis is separating. Like I need more things to go wrong. :cry:
> I'm in soo much pain, I tried to go grocery shopping on Monday and I was doubled over ready to go to the hospital when spd occurred to me. When I sat and relaxed it stopped, plus I saw my Dr the next morning.
> 
> I don't even want to move it really hurts :(

Oh seperating!? That sounds really bad. Praying the pain subsides!! Will they take the baby early if it gets worse?


----------



## MrsMandy

Oh meagan! I hope they can give you something to help? My mum had a separated pelvis and she said how horrible that is. Hope you feel better soon and get some rest. :hugs:


----------



## kajastarlight

oh no, Meagan I am so sorry! That is horrid. Maybe they can get you a belt or something to help?


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Thanks gals, Dr didn't really say much about it other then she suspects it. 
She made a comment about the baby being much bigger at 35 weeks but didn't really explain why she said that. 
I'm basically in do nothing mode. If it's still bad I'll discuss what it means in 2 weeks when I go back :/


----------



## DebbieF

My C-S is scheduled for April 21 (37+1) That's less than a month away, and we are SO not ready! (Having baby early due to cholestasis)


----------



## kajastarlight

DebbieF - oh no, I hope everything turns out OK!! But kinda exciting to meet your LO a bit early :)


----------



## Kristin.K

How everyone feelin?! Time is flying by! Amazing how quickly these past 8 months have gone by.

Just had my 32 week ultrasound! Baby is weighing 3 lbs 13 oz. What did you babies weigh then?

We told the technician we are team yellow and don't want to know the gender. Later on in the ultrasound she said "I know what your baby is... it flashed me!"... So now we keep reading into it thinking it means a boy!!! I guess it could be girl, though, and she meant that the baby just flashed her the area... ahhh I dont want the surprised ruined and I would hope the technician didn't want to ruin it, but you think she did?!


----------



## kajastarlight

I don't get another ultrasound unless something goes wrong, and so far it has not! So I won't know how big baby is until he is born :)

I think the "flashed me" comment could still totally go either way!!!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Cholestasis is NOT fun! Been there done that Deb, it's terrible. Glad you get the early eject, mine happened so late I made it to 39. I'm waiting for it to come back tbh :/
Exciting though!


----------



## DebbieF

MeaganMackenz said:


> Cholestasis is NOT fun! Been there done that Deb, it's terrible. Glad you get the early eject, mine happened so late I made it to 39. I'm waiting for it to come back tbh :/
> Exciting though!

The itch started for me at just 17 weeks... Luckily with the meds the itching has been under control. I hope it doesn't come back for you! :flower:


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I didn't get meds as an option! I just had to deal :( At least you got that! :)


----------



## atx614

I think the baby flashed comment could go either way too! If the baby flashed the area either way she would know!! Especially at 32 weeks! I had my last ultra sound at 30 weeks and baby was measuring 3 lbs 5 oz. he was measuring ahead though!

Debbie, so sorry you have the dreaded itch! I know it's no fun having less time to get ready, but at least you know the date so the "must have" things will get done. 

I have my 34 week apt tomorrow, but no ultrasound either. I won't get another one. Which makes me nervous because baby is on the larger side and I want to know how big he is!


----------



## Leikela

I have been having flashes of nausea over the past few weeks but it seems to be when I have an empty stomach and once I eat, it goes away. Strange for it to come back though after all this time! It didn't happen with my daughter.

Since I am over 35 I get another ultrasound at 36 weeks and that will be my last. I had one at 28 weeks and my baby was estimated to be 3 pounds then so I think he is right around average if not a tad bit above. 

I cannot believe either how fast these months have gone! Before you know it, we will be posting pictures of our newborns! So exciting! My baby boy will be here in 8 weeks. Scheduled C-Section for May 19th. Crazy and I am not ready at all!! LOL


----------



## samzi

Kristin.K - I had a scan at 31+5 and he was 4lb7.


----------



## Eline

I hadn't heard of a separated pelvis before, but it sounds awfully painful to me. Hope you feel better soon Meagan.

I'm sorry you're having cholastasis, Debbie. Hope the c-section goes well and you'll feel a little more ready by that time.

I agree the technician probably just meant the baby flashed it's intimate area. As she does scans all the time, she will know better than to give things away.

At our 30+5 scan, the baby was 3,9 lbs.


----------



## RubysMommy

At my follow up ultrasound, they said they won't take measurements unless there is an order from the midwife. So she wouldn't tell me baby's size :( but he/she was measuring perfectly at 22 weeks.

I had a bad day on Tuesday... I just felt nauseas all day long :( and with the gd my blood sugar was all wonky. They got better yesterday, but were too high after dinner. It seems really weird bc I ate what Normally would give me a lower number. I'm worried I'm going to have to get medication now. :( so I'm just getting bummed. 

I love being pregnant, but since finding out I have gd and changing my diet (pretty drastically) I am ready to be done. Even though I really don't want to be induced, I most likely will be if I need medication, but I just don't want to be pregnant any longer than necessary! 

Sorry for the rant. I'm just tired and sick of always thinking about food.


----------



## atx614

RubysMommy said:


> At my follow up ultrasound, they said they won't take measurements unless there is an order from the midwife. So she wouldn't tell me baby's size :( but he/she was measuring perfectly at 22 weeks.
> 
> I had a bad day on Tuesday... I just felt nauseas all day long :( and with the gd my blood sugar was all wonky. They got better yesterday, but were too high after dinner. It seems really weird bc I ate what Normally would give me a lower number. I'm worried I'm going to have to get medication now. :( so I'm just getting bummed.
> 
> I love being pregnant, but since finding out I have gd and changing my diet (pretty drastically) I am ready to be done. Even though I really don't want to be induced, I most likely will be if I need medication, but I just don't want to be pregnant any longer than necessary!
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I'm just tired and sick of always thinking about food.

I had gd with my dd and felt exactly the same. I literally pushed out the baby and told my hubby to text his dad to bring my "my first meal." he already knew everything it consisted of because I had been talking about it for weeks, lol.


----------



## mrskcbrown

RubysMommy said:


> At my follow up ultrasound, they said they won't take measurements unless there is an order from the midwife. So she wouldn't tell me baby's size :( but he/she was measuring perfectly at 22 weeks.
> 
> I had a bad day on Tuesday... I just felt nauseas all day long :( and with the gd my blood sugar was all wonky. They got better yesterday, but were too high after dinner. It seems really weird bc I ate what Normally would give me a lower number. I'm worried I'm going to have to get medication now. :( so I'm just getting bummed.
> 
> I love being pregnant, but since finding out I have gd and changing my diet (pretty drastically) I am ready to be done. Even though I really don't want to be induced, I most likely will be if I need medication, but I just don't want to be pregnant any longer than necessary!
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I'm just tired and sick of always thinking about food.

I too have GD but luckily its been leveling out at 130 so they say that Im pretty good to continue eating as normal. I mean i wasnt eating bad in the first place but I understand how you feel to be preggo and kinda be on a diet too. It sucks!


----------



## RubysMommy

atx614 said:


> RubysMommy said:
> 
> 
> At my follow up ultrasound, they said they won't take measurements unless there is an order from the midwife. So she wouldn't tell me baby's size :( but he/she was measuring perfectly at 22 weeks.
> 
> I had a bad day on Tuesday... I just felt nauseas all day long :( and with the gd my blood sugar was all wonky. They got better yesterday, but were too high after dinner. It seems really weird bc I ate what Normally would give me a lower number. I'm worried I'm going to have to get medication now. :( so I'm just getting bummed.
> 
> I love being pregnant, but since finding out I have gd and changing my diet (pretty drastically) I am ready to be done. Even though I really don't want to be induced, I most likely will be if I need medication, but I just don't want to be pregnant any longer than necessary!
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I'm just tired and sick of always thinking about food.
> 
> I had gd with my dd and felt exactly the same. I literally pushed out the baby and told my hubby to text his dad to bring my "my first meal." he already knew everything it consisted of because I had been talking about it for weeks, lol.Click to expand...

Lol! I have my inlaws bringing me a box of jelly donuts, since the best bakery is on their way into town! I seriously can't wait. I've tried eating little bits of sugar and feel really sick now. So I don't really eat anything tasty any more lol.


----------



## RubysMommy

mrskcbrown said:


> RubysMommy said:
> 
> 
> At my follow up ultrasound, they said they won't take measurements unless there is an order from the midwife. So she wouldn't tell me baby's size :( but he/she was measuring perfectly at 22 weeks.
> 
> I had a bad day on Tuesday... I just felt nauseas all day long :( and with the gd my blood sugar was all wonky. They got better yesterday, but were too high after dinner. It seems really weird bc I ate what Normally would give me a lower number. I'm worried I'm going to have to get medication now. :( so I'm just getting bummed.
> 
> I love being pregnant, but since finding out I have gd and changing my diet (pretty drastically) I am ready to be done. Even though I really don't want to be induced, I most likely will be if I need medication, but I just don't want to be pregnant any longer than necessary!
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I'm just tired and sick of always thinking about food.
> 
> I too have GD but luckily its been leveling out at 130 so they say that Im pretty good to continue eating as normal. I mean i wasnt eating bad in the first place but I understand how you feel to be preggo and kinda be on a diet too. It sucks!Click to expand...

Luckily it's staying pretty level for you! Mine has been in the 108-120s for the most part. But randomly the past few days I've been going into the 130-140s. It's not that bad and I haven't been on any walks lately bc the weather is cold again! Which seems to help keep my numbers down. So I'm going to take dd to target for an hour if I can stand that long. Lol. My carb of choice was sugar/chocolate before! Cutting that out hasn't been too horrible, but getting enough good carbs at each meal is more difficult for me now.


----------



## kajastarlight

raspberries are low on the glicemic index :) Once you have your sugars under control try some rasberry sorbe' (freeze about 10 raspberries and then blender them until smoth- Magic Bullet works great for this) it is suprising how wonderfully sweet something like that can be after obstaining from refined and simple carbs!!!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I don't think I get another ultrasound :( Wish I did, it would be nice to see her before the big day. I guess it's also a bit of a blessing, usually don't get another scan with my Dr after the 20 week unless there is a problem. I had to go somewhere around 37 weeks with dd2 because of the cholestasis to see how she was doing for induction purposes. 

I think I'll be discussing how my Dr feels about the pelvic problems at my 34 (almost 35) week apt. I haven't told her that my husband might have to go out of town shortly after the baby is born for work. Not sure yet but the possibility is getting higher. We aren't sure what the schedule would be were hoping it would be something Sunday evening to Friday evening home on weekends. 
From what I've googled spd can mean a bunch of things for delivery. I'm not sure her feelings on it, and I've read stories that are all over the map. Some gals with it say delivery was fine and the pain started to improve after delivery, some say delivery made it incredibly worse leaving them unable to walk, some say they had a section because of it and are fine now etc. It's all over the place. So I'd like to know how my Dr feels and have her take into consideration my lack of physical support.

I feel defeated this pregnancy :(


----------



## kajastarlight

MeaganMackenz said:


> I feel defeated this pregnancy :(

:hugs: I am sorry things are not going great for you :hugs:


----------



## mrskcbrown

RubysMommy said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RubysMommy said:
> 
> 
> At my follow up ultrasound, they said they won't take measurements unless there is an order from the midwife. So she wouldn't tell me baby's size :( but he/she was measuring perfectly at 22 weeks.
> 
> I had a bad day on Tuesday... I just felt nauseas all day long :( and with the gd my blood sugar was all wonky. They got better yesterday, but were too high after dinner. It seems really weird bc I ate what Normally would give me a lower number. I'm worried I'm going to have to get medication now. :( so I'm just getting bummed.
> 
> I love being pregnant, but since finding out I have gd and changing my diet (pretty drastically) I am ready to be done. Even though I really don't want to be induced, I most likely will be if I need medication, but I just don't want to be pregnant any longer than necessary!
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I'm just tired and sick of always thinking about food.
> 
> I too have GD but luckily its been leveling out at 130 so they say that Im pretty good to continue eating as normal. I mean i wasnt eating bad in the first place but I understand how you feel to be preggo and kinda be on a diet too. It sucks!Click to expand...
> 
> Luckily it's staying pretty level for you! Mine has been in the 108-120s for the most part. But randomly the past few days I've been going into the 130-140s. It's not that bad and I haven't been on any walks lately bc the weather is cold again! Which seems to help keep my numbers down. So I'm going to take dd to target for an hour if I can stand that long. Lol. My carb of choice was sugar/chocolate before! Cutting that out hasn't been too horrible, but getting enough good carbs at each meal is more difficult for me now.Click to expand...

Oh yeah I can definitely understand and those donuts sound so yummy right now!!!:kiss:


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Thanks Kaja :)


----------



## RubysMommy

kajastarlight said:


> raspberries are low on the glicemic index :) Once you have your sugars under control try some rasberry sorbe' (freeze about 10 raspberries and then blender them until smoth- Magic Bullet works great for this) it is suprising how wonderfully sweet something like that can be after obstaining from refined and simple carbs!!!

That sounds yummy! I've been eating strawberries with heavy cream for some snacks and it tastes like dessert! I love it. I've been lucky enough to be able to eat fruit the whole time.


----------



## kajastarlight

Axt - Happy Butternut Squash week!!!

Things have been just kinda "mosing along" for me this week. My back hurts super bad, my hands hurt super bad, I am tired all the time..... BUT I am strangely in a kinda good mood lol. I suppose that goes to show that hormones CAN work in my favor instead of always working against me! LOL


----------



## atx614

Goodness am I tired too! Luckily the weather is nice out now, so going on walks boosts my energy for a bit.

Hubby and I have been checking things off our to do before baby arrives list! It feels good to check the boxes, lol. I still need to wash baby things and carseat cover as well as buy a few things. Right now his crib has pink sheets on it, haha, but I will get to that!


----------



## MrsMandy

:cry: the infection has returned!! I'm so disappointed it had been going so well then as soon as the inside of my mouth had healed up the cyst is very infected again! It's happened so rapidly too - about a day and a half and it's almost back where I started and so tender again. 
Just feeling sorry for myself, guess it's back to the hospital again on Monday... But at least my family are visiting this weekend which is fab as I haven't seen them in over a year! :)
Hope everyone has a good weekend!!


----------



## atx614

Oh no!! I am so sorry mrsmandy!! Did the give you an antibiotic when they drained it?


----------



## MrsMandy

Nope. They didn't want to give me any coz of bubba. 
It built up so rapidly today that there was a huge amount of pressure - but here's the funny bit... Laughing so much with my family at watching the baby kick a mini egg off my belly button it, literally, exploded! It was scary but luckily my sister is a nurse and sorted it out and we were laughing the whole time so that made it better. Feels so much better now! Fingers crossed it means I can avoid the hospital on monday! (Sorry if I grossed anyone out!)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey everyone,

Sorry I haven't been on lately!, I've had my baby!!. He is beautiful and healthy <3

Meet Wyatt Leo born on the 21st march at 5.43am via emergency c-section at 31+5 we should be heading home in the next few days he is so brave and has done so well! I can't believe he is already 9 days old!

https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/20150325_204136.jpg


----------



## samzi

He is gorgeous. Congratulations :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on lately!, I've had my baby!!. He is beautiful and healthy <3
> 
> Meet Wyatt Leo born on the 21st march at 5.43am via emergency c-section at 31+5 we should be heading home in the next few days he is so brave and has done so well! I can't believe he is already 9 days old!
> 
> https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/20150325_204136.jpg

He is adorable! Just adorable, Miss Zoie!! Congrats to you:hugs::cloud9::happydance:


----------



## atx614

What a cutie missz! Congrats! He doesn't seem small for 31 weeks!


----------



## misspriss

He is so beautiful! The 21st is my birthday, it's a great birthday to have!!


----------



## kajastarlight

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on lately!, I've had my baby!!. He is beautiful and healthy <3
> 
> Meet Wyatt Leo born on the 21st march at 5.43am via emergency c-section at 31+5 we should be heading home in the next few days he is so brave and has done so well! I can't believe he is already 9 days old!
> 
> https://i1082.photobucket.com/albums/j361/AllBeauty20/Mobile%20Uploads/20150325_204136.jpg



:cloud9::happydance::cloud9: OMG he is perfect! :) Congratulations!!! <3


----------



## Kazy

Aww!! Congrats!


----------



## VGirl

Congratulations on your beautiful rainbow baby! He's adorable and I really like his name :)


----------



## MrsMandy

Miss zoie he is gorgeous!!!! Congrats xx


----------



## lisaalove

Congratulations misszoie!!! He's too perfect!


----------



## Leikela

MissZ, he is gorgeous!! Congrats!! :)


----------



## Hieveryone

So cute. I was wondering how he was getting along x


----------



## kajastarlight

:cloud9: I just wanna tickle those little toes every time I see this pic!!! <3 <3


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Congrats! Glad he's a trooper and making any extended hospital stay due to his early arrival a short one! Best wishes xox


----------



## mrskcbrown

Have you all packed your hospital bags? I havent yet:wacko:. What are you including in it?


----------



## misspriss

I'm going to pack mine this week.

My BP was elevated at my last appointment, no protein in my urine but it was elevated first at my 31 week appointment with DS, 1.5 weeks later I was in the hospital, so I'm not taking any chances.


----------



## mrskcbrown

misspriss said:


> I'm going to pack mine this week.
> 
> My BP was elevated at my last appointment, no protein in my urine but it was elevated first at my 31 week appointment with DS, 1.5 weeks later I was in the hospital, so I'm not taking any chances.

Great idea. I hope it works in your favor though and baby waits it out some!! Im going to pack mine too.


----------



## RubysMommy

I'm going to pack mine in the next week or two. Basically all I'm bringing is DH and my own toiletries(shampoo,face wash,toothbrush..etc) a big sister bag for dd, my robe and going home outfit and staying outfit, lots of snacks! plus DH's clothes and an outfit to bring baby home in. Our hospital provides basically everything baby and I will need while we are there. I'm not even going to bring my breast pump because they had one to use. And they gave me a bag of accessories to use and keep with it.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I was there such a short time last time that I felt like I over packed. I left the day after I delivered. They gave me the option to stay two but i decided against it. I may stay 2 this time. I was thinking of just packing my essentials and hubby may stay just the first night, so he doesnt need much stuff. Ill pack my babies outfit and thats about all. My other two children will be with grandparents so no need to worry about them. Thanks for the ideas. Im an over packer:wacko:


----------



## kajastarlight

I had all kinds of things planned to pack, but then I remembered we live 5 min away from the hospital!! I think I am going to go lighter this time and someone can always bring us something or take Hubby home to get something :)
I am brining:
Nightgown for me
Nursing tank 
Sweat pants
Maxi Skirt
Hair brush
Nightcloths for Hubby
T-shirt for Hubby
Sweat pants for Hubby
Nightgown for Ian (yes, they make boy nightgowns! lol)
A few newborn diapers (I am not going to CD in the hospital)
Some wipes

I think that is it.... my hospital really does supply many things. Toothbrushes, soap, shampoo, conditioner, diapers, wipes, snacks, juice, diapers, rash cream, formula, bottles, binkeysm (I plan on breastfeeding though so I doubt he will need the formula, bottles, or binkeys), nipple shields, the little contraption so you can suppliment formula while baby is latched on just in case for some reason he needs that.... And like I said. 5 min to home! LOL


----------



## Kazy

I haven't even thought about hospital bag! Eeeek! I haven't Even Started The Nursery And Feel so B incredibly behind. I've always made it so close to my duedate that I'm thinking I still have time. 5 weeks from Friday is not much though. I plan on painting the nursery tonight so hopef uh lly will have most of it set up early next week.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you girls :)

He is so perfect, last night he was moved into my room with me! It made the night feeds a dream!! Before I was having to go quite far to feed him every three hours he's a total pro at breast feeding now he fed for 40mins this morning!.

He is a big boy for 31 weeks but by my original LMP dates and his scans after the dating scan put me at 33+3!.

Fingers crossed we are home for my birthday on the 6th April!.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh and I still haven't packed my hospital bag :haha:


----------



## VGirl

I'm packing mine this week. We had a hospital tour and they told us to bring everything (they give 6 diapers for a baby only!). So I'm packing toiletries, pads, blankets, etc. Thanfully, we live about 10-15 minutes away. Still, it's quite daunting for a first timer.


----------



## MrsMandy

Babys bag is packed - but I will end up unpacking it and repacking it as I still need to wash everything, and mine is mostly organised just not put in an overnight bag yet. But I need to get moving as had my midwife appointment today and she said that baby's head is so low she couldn't feel any of it! She said still possible that I go overdue but as the head is so low down I could deliver really anytime as I'd be considered full term from next week! Eek!!


----------



## kajastarlight

MrsMandy - so exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## atx614

Mrs Mandy can't believe it is almost baby time!

I haven't packed my bag yet either, but hope to this weekend. I went in for my 37 week apt with dd and they told me they would induce me that night...so this time I want my bags packed early just in case!!

My hospital provides everything for baby, but I will be bringing him a few hats that are more boyish and a going home outfit.

I loved having my boppy pillow at the hospital for bfing last time and my own bed pillow so I will bring those as well.

For me: black sweats, nursing tanks, chargers, iPad, phone, Chapstick, and hair ties. Not much, but that's all I used last time.

For hubby: camera, tshirt, shorts, boxers, iPad, book, and phone. We live close and he will probably leave during the day some to be with dd.

Dd will be at our house, but with grandparents, but I will pack diapers, wipes, and toys for her and just leave in the car so when she comes to visit hubby can just grab her stuff.


----------



## kajastarlight

ooohhhh Boppy pillow .... good idea :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Great ideas ladies! My hospital provides everything too but I gotta bring some girly stuff for pictures:cloud9:. Im kinda nervous because Im due 5/2 and my coworker 5/1 and she is already 3cm dilated!! Exciting that we are all so close to delivery!! Seems like it took forever and now its so near, yet still so far LOL.:baby:


----------



## MolGold

Ive got most baby things - clothes, nappies and stuff for me. Ive to buy diapers and wipes, and a blankets. And I am yet to pack anything.

My problem is we have a choice between 2 hospitals and we are yet to decide which one. I can go to either, one is more expensive and better that gives everything for baby. The other is ok but you got to get your own baby things.


----------



## Leikela

I have nothing packed yet and the nursery isn't done. I am a lot more laxed with baby #2! With my first, everything had to be ready weeks before. LOL But now I know he won't be sleeping in a crib for at least the first 3 months so I am not worried about a nursery just yet. Plus, I have 7 more weeks to go before my C section so I still have time. I cannot believe how fast the time went though! I cannot wait to see more pics of everyone's babies! :)


----------



## mrskcbrown

Leikela said:


> I have nothing packed yet and the nursery isn't done. I am a lot more laxed with baby #2! With my first, everything had to be ready weeks before. LOL But now I know he won't be sleeping in a crib for at least the first 3 months so I am not worried about a nursery just yet. Plus, I have 7 more weeks to go before my C section so I still have time. I cannot believe how fast the time went though! I cannot wait to see more pics of everyone's babies! :)

Im way more laxed with number 3. The room was painted yellow and green from my son and it will stay the same. Just going to wash the blankets and bedding and prepare it for this kid. Ill be 36 weeks saturday so I think i do need to prepare my bag probably. I could go into labor anytime. Its so unpredictable!!


----------



## kajastarlight

oh heck. I don't even have his crib set up at all LOL. We don't even have a matress for it yet. I have a bassinet that he will sleep in for probably at least three weeks so I am not even worred :)


----------



## atx614

I want his room ready more for me lol, I know he won't need it for a bit.

I need to wash clothes, car seat cover, swing cover, boppy, ergo, moby, and bedding. That's all I really need to have done. Everything else is more for me, lol.


----------



## MrsMandy

Eep, last day at work moro and then I can get cracking properly with nesting and get everything washed!! (Please dont come too early bubba I have too much still to organise!)

I have an old chest of drawers that I want to paint, if I get this done during the Easter weekend do you think it'll be safe to put bubbas clothes in after a couple days/weeks or will it be still need airingb for longer? Just dont want fresh lovely clean baby clothes to end up smelling like paint!


----------



## atx614

If you have a covered area, I would put it outside for like 2 or 3 days then it should be good! You can also put some baking soda in a dish in each drawer to help absorb the smell!


----------



## MrsMandy

Thanks - I don't have anywhere out side but the baking soda is a fab idea!!

My last day was very surreal but my workmates surprised me with a lovely nappy cake and goodies!

I also read something so lovely this morning I just had to share it:
https://realgirlramblings.com/2015/03/03/why-i-dont-sleep-mum/
 



Attached Files:







IMG_205068584488121.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## kajastarlight

Thank you MrsMandy!! That was so nice to read :) :)


----------



## lisaalove

Awhh that's such a cute diaper cake!

I was reading through this again last night playing catch up from last time and you guys made me realize I could pretty much give birth at any time now... (36 weeks tomorrow!) So I put a few things into my hospital bag... for some reason it's the one thing I haven't even really tried to get ready... I have baby's done, DS1s is all done, and hubby's is simple food and clothes which I can throw together in 5 seconds. I'm just feel like I have so much longer than I know I do... 

on another note I have a doctor appointment and my first nst and biophysical profile today... kind of nervous about it and I'm not sure why.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Omg anyone else feeling the shit getting kicked out of them from the inside out?? I know I'd be freaking out if it happened but I would love a get hours of no movement to let my insides rest lol. This kid is nuts!! 

Weird question, anyone else get really uncomfortable after they go pee? I get this I'm going to burst feeling when I have to pee so I go and when I'm done I have that same feeling for like 2 minutes after before it goes away. I know I don't have a uti or anything, it's the baby. What on earth is she doing? She should be happy I emptied my bladder not do whatever she's doing to it after I go lol


----------



## kajastarlight

Ian doesn't really kick and punch that much - he just moves. I actually like it a lot :) <3 :cloud9: BUT sometimes he kicks me hard in the kidneys or headbuts my cervicks and I do not like THAT at all!!! Oh, and the "low days" are pretty miserable too.... So perhaps what I mean is that RIGHT AT THIS MOMENT he is just moving around and I like it a lot :haha:

Oh and that bladder thing.... I think I get that too. It feels like almost a stabbing pain but my Dr. swears everything is fine....


----------



## Kiss08

The bladder thing could be that having a full bladder is triggering BHs for a little while. That happened to me recently.

Soooo I've had a stressful 24 hours.

First, I had to have a non stress test at my appointment yesterday because of a change in baby's movement pattern. The results were good as far as baby is concerned but I had several BHs plus one real contraction. They told me to be more vigilant about kick counts and BHs, especially if they start to come in any regular intervals. They also said I'm anemic. 

Then, this morning at 5 am, I woke up to BHs every 10 minutes. I had 7 in an hour. I called my OB. He said I should take the day off work to rest and that I should call back if they got more intense or shorter intervals. They seem to have mostly subsided now. Freaked me out though!!


----------



## lisaalove

This one just moves around a lot.... his favorite thing to do is make tents. Hell use his elbow or knee and just stick it as far out as possible. Which really hurts but we kind of make a game out of it and I'll push him back in and he'll push out. Hehe. As for the bladder thing not exactly in the same boat but sounds kind of similar to what I have going on. I feel like I'm going to explode and when I go to the bathroom it's immediate relief but then it just hurts because it feels like he's putting all his weight on my empty bladder! (He's had his head resting on it since at least 20 weeks in every ultrasound I've had)


----------



## kajastarlight

Kiss08 - oh man - I hope times get less stressfull for your! Baby Kiss08, you have to stay in there a little longer before you can come out an meet your Mommy and Daddy!!!!


----------



## Kazy

I too get bh if my.bladder is full. Anyone else have crazy pain in the lower abdomin? It feels like round ligament pain but Lasts now sometimes.for hours! I mentioned this a few weeks ago but it just gets worse and worse. It was only at night but now today too. I can deal with the pain im more wondering if it's normal??


----------



## MrsMandy

Not so much painful kicks but soo much pressure down below that it really hurts to just stand up. But eases a bit as I get moving. Bubba does get hiccups quite a bit which bumps the head into my cervix quite rhythmicaly which is interesting shall we say ;)
Bubba also enjoys doing a superman impression and pushing out but hasn't done that for a while now. Maybe running out of room for that particular party trick! 
I also get the painful bladder must-pee-immediatly feeling as soon as I stand up! But not a lasting pain.

Hope things start to get better for you kiss! Take care and rest up as much as you can! Xx


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Oh good I'm not the only one with the bladder thing! Ive had my urine checked several times sure that was a uti but it's not, glad it's just my stinky stinker! 

I'm getting those super stretch movements that push my stomach out and hurt like a son of a gun! 

Y'all remember when kicking was super cute and exciting? Now it's like (at least for me) get her out get her out I want my tummy back! Haha


----------



## kajastarlight

I get a strange pain at the bottom of my bump that my Doctors are like "huh, maybe ligament streatching pain" .... and I think they just don't know what it is but baby's heartbead is great so they "don't care" BUT it feels to me like bad AF cramps but just in that spot. It is different from the lighning pain of baby butting my cervix and different from the pressure it puts on when baby is "riding low" that day. It hurts quite bad for hours but they aren't concerned so I try not to be too. I had it with my DS2 as well


----------



## misspriss

I am having round ligament pains again, when I cough, or sneeze, or move to quickly. I used to have round ligament pain really early on, but it's been gone for a while.

Also sometimes when I have to pee it feels really weird. Kind of feels like I have to pee, but not really, usually I don't actually have to go that bad, but the urge is really sudden...I guess it's the baby putting odd pressure on it.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Having my bladder back will definitely be the highlight of all the things that'll go back to normal after she's born lol. 
Along with easy turning over in bed, man I do miss that!


----------



## lisaalove

Turning over in bed, sleeping on my stomach. Those will both be oh so nice.


----------



## MItoDC

Haha! Oh man do I agree with the turning over in bed and sleeping on my stomach part. I've been getting weird bladder pains too - but mine is mostly while I'm going. Not like a UTI burn, but it's like when I go to release the muscle so I can pee - that muscle feels sore sometimes. Probably has something to do with the weight of baby too.

Also - fun pregnancy side effect - my leg hair has stopped growing!!! Anyone else have that? I told my mom and she said that happened to her too - and after two pregnancies hers stopped growing altogether even when she wasn't pregnant. Fingers crossed! :)


----------



## kajastarlight

My leg hair has slowed way way down too!! LOL good thing cuz I can't really shave them anyway! lol

The other day I told DH that I was going to sleep on my stomch for a week straight after Ian is born so not to even bother me with wanting to snuggle! LOL Then I remembered that I will be engorged the first week so stomach sleeping will still be out!! LOL



:happydance: coconut week!!!


----------



## atx614

Haha kaja, that's how I was with dd! I was so excited to sleep on my stomach, but my boobs hurt too bad or leaked. 

Yay for coconut week!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

atx614 said:


> Haha kaja, that's how I was with dd! I was so excited to sleep on my stomach, but my boobs hurt too bad or leaked.
> 
> Yay for coconut week!!

Dr checked me and I'm 1 cm. this is my third so that can be fast or slow. All I know is that since she checked me, I have been having horrible cramping, lower back and front. Not bad enough to go to L&d but I don't think I'll make it until May 1.:shrug:


----------



## Leikela

mrskcbrown, sounds like you are almost there! I don't think you will make May 1st either! So exciting! :)

I too have the round ligament pain that comes on and off. I also get a quick feeling of AF cramps too but they go away pretty quickly. I made the mistake of shopping for 3 hours on Friday and paid the price on my back! So sore and I was spent the rest of the day. I could barely get out of my recliner. Thank God for my husband who took care of my 2 year old while I rested.

Happy Easter to those who celebrate!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

This bladder thing is really getting uncomfortable. It's uncomfortable enough when it's full and I feel like I'm going to burst but when I'm done peeing and I still feel the same that's really terrible. It never lasts more then a few minutes and is usually the worst walking away from the bathroom until I sit or lye down. It's been like this for a few weeks and I've had my urine checked multiple times and it's all come back clear. 

We went to an Easter buffet today with family and I had a pop and slushie (yes, it was classy enough to have a slushie machine) and but the time we were ready to go I was bursting. I uncomfortably waddled to the bathroom made sure to empty as best I can and got up to go back to the table. The whole walk (and it wasn't a short one) to get my coat and kids and go out to the van was terrible! Shots to the bladder leaving me feeling like I'd pee myself. 

It's gotta be the baby, if I don't have a uti then it has to be the baby. I can understand her kicking it when it's full and it's impeding her room in there, but why when it's empty? I miss going pee and feeling better after I've peed, not just as uncomfortable or worse. 


Sorry, had a bladder rant there. Happy Easter to everyone lol.


----------



## Kiss08

Things did calm down after I took that day off work. Now I'm back to irregular (though still frequent.. but normal frequent) BHs. We had a busy weekend out of town for Easter so hoping that doesn't come back to bite me! 

For my anemia, I tried the prescription pills I got at the doctors but those made me really nausea and started getting me constipated after only two days on them so I ordered some SpaTone from Amazon. Had my first dose this morning so I hope those work out well!!

I had my first experience with round ligament pain this weekend! No fun at all! 

Anyone have any planned sections or inductions in April?


----------



## MrsMandy

I have been a busy bee today! Sorted out the furniture in the nursery so I'm finally happy with where it all is and it all fits! And then sanded and put the 1st coat of paint on an old chest of drawers for bubbas clothes. I have however now fully taken over the available floor space while this dries meaning I've let hubby off putting up the new curtain pole! 
Just hoping that all this activity doesn't bring bubba here in the next few days!! ;)


----------



## DebbieF

Kiss08 said:


> Anyone have any planned sections or inductions in April?

I have a section planned for April 21, as you know. (I'll be 37+1) That's only 2 weeks away and we are so NOT ready yet! :wacko:


----------



## lisaalove

Last night I was having regular contractions for about an hour and a half they were painful enough for me to pause and gasp and hubby would look over every time and ask are you okay? Lol I love him but if he does that while I'm in actual labor I'll probably hit him! It was cute seeing he cared and he kept saying you're not in labor are you and I kept reassuring him I wasn't. But honestly in my head I started to wonder after they kept going and going. Then all of a sudden they stopped! Part of me was disappointed part of me was relieved. He needs to stay in for just a little longer...


----------



## kajastarlight

lisalove - I know what you mean. On one hand its like "awe Hubby cares" but on the other hand it is like "ya' being pregnant and getting close to time hurts... a lot... you can't constantly ask me if I am OK... I AM NOT OK!!! But everything will be fine..." I get cramps all the time too and I feel the same way with my Hubby's constant worrying and asking me if I am OK.


----------



## Kazy

I know what you mean ladies. My husband is incredibly caring. I am really quiet when in pain. With my first he would look at the monitor and when they spiked.he would say "wow, that's a huge spike. Does that hurt?" Lol. I was not too pleased. Let's just say he didn't do that with my.other two. 
Finally.have a crib up. But still haven't washed clothes or organized kids play room. My goal is by the end of next week.


----------



## lisaalove

Kajastarlight & Kazy that's literally how I felt. Yes things will be okay. Obviously I'm in pain but it's part of being pregnant. I'm the one who was like let's have another one, of course I knew what that meant!


----------



## Leikela

Kiss08 said:


> Anyone have any planned sections or inductions in April?

Yes, I have a planned C-Section on May 19th! 6 weeks from tomorrow! We have nothing ready but I am actually not stressed out.

Today I am feeling "crammed". I think baby boy is pressing into my right rib and up into my lungs. I am taking deep breaths and trying to stretch out my torso. Very uncomfortable! I am hoping he turns during the night and I am feeling better tomorrow! Anyone else feeling like a stuffed turkey? LOL


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I am! I can't eat meals anymore, I'm stuck between sitting up cuz it eases for some reason on my bladder and lying down to breathe! Ugh.


----------



## MrsMandy

So I've been awake since 3.30am. Its now 5.30ish and I've given up!! Gone to finally get the first wash of baby bedding and clothes on! 

Hope you all start to feel more comfy soon!


----------



## atx614

I feel you mrsmandy! It's 2am here and I just can't sleep. This damn hearburn/refluxe is ruining me!!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Just got back from my 34/35 week apt.. What a fucking WASTE OF TIME. 

I wanted to get checked cuz I saw in my chart that I was suppose to get the gbs swab today. NOPE. 

I wanted to discuss being induced or a section because of the pain. NOPE. "Will make a plan next time" 

My Dr doesn't consider 37 weeks full term so even if I was to be induced she wouldn't do it until 39. What's the point!? 

My blood pressure was 90/60 for the second apt in a row and she said nothing. 

I didn't gain weight from last apt to this apt and she said nothing. 

I told her ALLLL about the pelvic pain, she did offer me something for it but what's the point at the stage? 

Told her about the increase in braxton hicks she didn't seem concerned. 

Only thing I'll get accomplished is a rush urine sample to check for uti. So if that comes back positive I'll have a script tonight for it. 

Why did I even go in? Ugh. I'm so angry.


----------



## kajastarlight

Meagan - I know how you feel! I HATE it when I am like "oh this worrys me and that worrys me and this other thing worrys me" and they are like "meh, normal..." Its like, can you explain to me WHY some of this is going on??? WHY is it "normal"? WHY if everything is so normal do I feel like ALL of my freaking insides are going to fall out my whowho??? Would it really be so freaking bad if you just checked me???? Bah!!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I KNOW! It specifically said in my file I was getting a swab today and she decided not to. I wanted to be checked like fuck off. I don't want to go back I'm just saying.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Oh I'm so sorry things are not going the way they need to be!!! I hope all is well and you have no UTI!! That'll be miserable. This will all be over for us very soon and we will have beautiful boys and girls in our arms soon!!:cloud9:


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Quick dip on the urine did show some white cells so I'm getting some keflex for the time being and they're letting it culture. I knew I was feeling off but at this stage in the game who can tell what's baby and what's not lol


----------



## kajastarlight

I keep SWEARING that I have a UTI and it keeps coming back negative. Then I am like "well then WHAT??" and they are like :shrug: its probably normal.... two times I had a "normal" urine sample that showed positive for blood in it. I was like "whats with that???" And they were like "well its just a little, don't worry" ---- :growlmad: I have said it before.... sometimes I think I could be like "my arm just fell off!" and they would be like "OH ya, that happens. It will probably grow back after the baby is born" 

Glad you got some antibiotics - hopefully you will feel better.


----------



## misspriss

Yeah my urine has come up with blood in it at 2 of my 3 last appointments for sure, I'm not sure if I'm reading it right but I swear the last time it did too. They sent it off for culture the first two times and it came back clear, one had notes that said "skin contaminants only", so I was extra careful about collecting the sample the next time...

LOL! I my arm just fell off! "Oh that is normal, it should probably resolve itself after birth..."


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I feel that whole normal crap! If I hear it 1 more time I'm going to freak. 

I do feel better now knowing there is some sort of something going on with my urine. At least I was able to get a good long trusted dose of keflex started so any discomfort I'm feeling is on its way out. I was given 4x a day 5 days for the MEGA infection I had in January and I felt better within a day or two, so the 4x a day for a week with a minor should put me right normal again :D. 

I see the chiro tomorrow for my pelvis, I'm super nervous but hopeful it could help. Walking through my Dr's office today (it's a multi clinic with 5 floors of doctors and a bit of a jaunt to the elevator) has put my pelvis in agony. Fingers crossed for some, even minor, relief tomorrow!


----------



## Leikela

Aw Meagan, I hope you are feeling better soon! The pelvis ache sounds horrible. I start to feel like that after being on my feet for too long. Only a few more weeks and it will all be gone and you'll be holding your little bundle of joy! :)


----------



## MeaganMackenz

That's what I keep trying to remind myself of but man its hard. 
I'm now throwing up again, if I eat too much. It's not even too much, I'm barely feeling like eating as it is. 
Hubby just brought me an ice cream cone which I didn't even finish and it came up. Like I need throwing up on my list of complaints now


----------



## Leikela

Aw, sorry about the throwing up! Sounds horrible! If it's any consolation, I cannot eat a lot either and I have to eat bland things all day long or else I get bad diarrhea. Tonight I had one cookie and I was in the toilet. I haven't gained any weight either. I keep telling myself, only 6 weeks to go! Almost there!


----------



## kajastarlight

Yep - it is sooo that time. That time where EVERYTHING hurts, or itches, or makes us wanna barf, or sends us waddling as fast as we can for the toilet, or gives heartburn, and sometimes it feels like someone is trying to rip our legs off, and it is miserable and painful and people are just like "not that far now :) " and we wanna say (well, I do at least lol) FU! I GOT 5 MORE WEEKS OF THIS AGONEY!!!!!! 

Oooooh I wanna be done so bad! 30 more days (or maybe 25?? I'd be cool with 25...) :cry:*puts big girl panties on* Oh well, its just the first example of how much crap I am willing to go through for the well being of my LO :cloud9: *panties slip off* :cry: *pull them back up* :cloud9: LOL I feel like I am Baby Bipoler!!! LOL


----------



## lisaalove

Anyone else EXTREMELY tired? I feel like I'm in first tri all over again. I can literally sleep for 9-10 hours at night then be up for an hour eat some breakfast and fall back asleep for two more hours and still feel physically exhausted. I feel like ANY THING I do just wears me out. I want to be out doing stuff like hiking (it's been so beautiful out lately!) But I just can't get myself to do it. I don't even have the energy to go to the store and go grocery shopping it seems... :( 
I'm thankful my hubby and manager are so considerate and understanding. My boss let's me sit all day at work and my husband let's me sleep as much as I want on my days off but I had planned on spending these last few weeks with DS as he's been an only child for so long I feel like it's going to take a big emotional toll on him.... sorry for the bit of rant, just kind of realized that's what it was but I just feel so useless and horrid because DS always wants me to play and most the time I'm just too tired! 
&& it doesn't help that my house is a mess and I'm discussed by it! (I'm ocd so my mess can literally mean anything out of place , hubby tries but I'm really specific)


----------



## misspriss

I am not tired in the mornings, I feel pretty good most mornings and early afternoon, until around 2-3 pm, then my energy (and my mood) wane...


----------



## kajastarlight

lisalove - you can sleep for 9-10 hours?? Like... in a row??? OMG I would LOVE that!!! (I can't really sleep for more than 45 min in a row) I feel so crazy tired too - - and it frusterates me because I got so much to do and Hubby is not happy with having to do everything himself... he doesn't SAY it and he tries not to show it, but I know. :( And I have a long commute and I am always afraid I am going to fall asleep driving. I keep the windows down and I sing and I bite my fingers... but if I didn't do that.... *shudders*


----------



## lisaalove

I get up to pee like 4 times during that time but yes. It's actually quite irritating. I wish I wasn't as tired as I am. I literally just woke up from my 2 hour nap an hour ago and feel like I could fall back asleep again.... I know what you mean about having lots to do. That's the most irritating part. I feel like I can't do anything, half the time hubby has to force me to go to work because all I want to do is sleep... I'm going to ask my doctor if maybe my iron is low tomorrow when I go in.. I'm so tired of being tired all the time.:sleep::nope:


----------



## Kazy

I am exhausted too. Mornings are OK but by afternoon I am crazy tired. I'm not sleeping well at night though so I assume that has a lot to do with it. 
I'm also starving! Anyone else??


----------



## lisaalove

Kazy yes!!! I've been doing so well with my weight gain this pregnancy (with my first I gained 65lbs) this time I've only gained 18lbs but last time I went in i had gained 4 lbs in two weeks :( all I feel like doing is eating and sleeping....


----------



## kajastarlight

Hopefully they will be able to do something for you. My Dr. checked my iron levels and a few others and they are fine. zzzz making a person is just hard work for me zzzzz


----------



## MrsMandy

My FIL said to hubby tonight that the reason I'm tired is coz baby is pushing up into my lungs and I'm not getting enough oxygen. I was like no, the reason I'm tired is coz I'm over 9months pregnant and not sleeping well! :haha: 
Men, bless at least he's trying to be understanding about it! :)


----------



## misspriss

I'm NOT hungry, I hardly have appetite at all, nothing sounds good or bad really, I cook and eat at the prescribed times so my toddler will eat....


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I have all of the above problems! I actually took two naps on the weekend lol I don't nap. 
And I'm not hungry either, I have a muffin for breakfast and soup for supper and that's usually enough. Maybe a small snack in the middle. 

Chiropractor said my pelvis is all fucked up and she thinks it's because of my fall. I'm suppose to go back 3x a week for 2-3 weeks she's going to try to fix me lol. So yay I guess. Naturally I picked a chiropractor who is a half hour away in traffic, and who doesn't love $30 a visit times 3 visits a week times 3 weeks? Lmao


----------



## RubysMommy

I am always tired too... But most of the time when dd takes her nap, I can't fall asleep! It's so annoying. I'm also up every 2-3 hours at night to pee... Luckily dd has been barely nursing at night, so I don't have to wake up to nurse her very often/if ever. 

My DH is so wonderful though! He knows how difficult bending and crawling around to pick up dd's toys is for me. So he has been picking them up on one of his days off. Plus he does almost all the dishes and most of the laundry! I still cook and we grocery shop on his days off together. I am just very thankful for how supprtive and helpful he is! 

With the gestational diabetes, I eat small meals/snacks so frequently that I'm hardly ever hungry. And it seems to be staying diet controlled, so I don't need meds! Yay! 

I'll be 36 weeks tomorrow! I can't wAit to be done and hold my sweet baby. (And eat jelly bismarks, lol)


----------



## Curlymikes

Oh I'm hungry all the time too! I have never been so hungry in my life! And tired! I can't even walk around a store very long these days without my back, hips and feet hurting right away. I was measuring 43 weeks at the dr yesterday! Ha no wonder my body is sore. 

Tomorrow I go in for an ultrasound. I'm so nervous I just hope they are both head down. I really don't want a c-section and doc says that they both have to be head down. A month ago the girl was breech. I'm scared to have a c-section, mainly about the after care. How am I going to have that incision and take care of two babies. I would rather go through lots of pain in natural birth and not have all the recovery time problems! (Well I think so anyway I have never given birth or had a c-section before). Anyone else have any thoughts on this? The doctor said that if I haven't gone into labor before I will be induced or have a c-section on the 27th of April.


----------



## kajastarlight

Meagan - oh man.... like you don't have anything better to do then go hop off to the Chiropracter 3 x a week for 3 weeks!! I hope it helps though!
Curlymikes -- my honest opinion is that if one or both are breach then your very best option is csection and if they are both head down then you might as well give natural birth a go, but be prepaired for a c-section! Don't get me wrong, natural birth with twins is so very possible -- but a c-section isn't the end of the world. I will keep my FX that they are both head down! Not that much longer :happydance:

I am hungry a lot in the morning/afternoon, but by the evening I really can't eat much. Mostly because of my back hurting so bad! 
:happydance: 29 days to go!! :happydance: (or maybe the universe will be good to me and I will be able to meet my sweet baby Ian in 22 days! :) )


----------



## Kazy

Curly- I here ya on the section. I only have one baby and have delivered natural three but still scares me every time. My.sister successfully.delivered twins vaginally. Both were head down but second went breech right after first.one came out. He was actually delivered breech successfully. But I know some drs won't do that. 

I had my 36 week appointment today. Dialated 1cm which is basically nothing. But good news.is baby is head down. I am planning to go past may 8th. Or at least I'm trying to mentally get there lol.


----------



## lisaalove

Curleymikes- as the others have said if they're head down I'd try for vaginal but be prepared for a sdction because you never know. Good luck and let us know how it goes!

I'm super excited though today I get my first check done. I really hope like hell I am dilated to at Lear a 1 but part of me feels like she's just going to say nope closed all the way off, no effacement, nothing. Lol I just want him out already!!!! 37w tomorrow and you can officially come out any time!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

At my appt I found out that I am dilated 1 cm. Thats like the size of a cheerio. Ill take it though. This is my 3rd child so hopefully this goes fast instead of slow. Im just happy to be dilating LOL:happydance:


----------



## atx614

I had my apt today too. Baby is head down, but cervix is still high and no dilation. Bummed!!


----------



## kajastarlight

They checked me at my apt yesterday. I am "fingertip" (almost 1) dialated and 5% effaced. With DS1 I didn't get any dialation or effaced or anything until 39 weeks and he was born two days later - with DS2 I was 5% effaced and dialated to 1 at 34 weeks and I went to 41 weeks with him!! So.... whatever will be will be :) :) I just hope he stays baking for a few more weeks. Then it will be looonnnnggg walks and lots of :bunny: LOL


----------



## Kiss08

I'm totally baby bipolar right now. I've been hit by lots of stressful things, some pregnancy related, some not, over the past few weeks. I'm frustrated by my lack of energy and having so much that needs to be done but no energy to do it. My DH is awesome and supportive but also stressed and busy. I keep thinking it can't get worse and then it does and it's just been hard. 

I'm refusing cervix checks this pregnancy. So I guess I won't have one until I go to the hospital while in labor!


----------



## lisaalove

An hour an a half till my appointment, I'm not going to lie part of me hates the appointments because the nst's just feel like they drag. The other part of me loves that I now get an ultrasound every appointment so I get to see him and so far he's stayed head down at every one so I'm happy about that. ^.^ I just want to know already.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ill just be happy when my maternity leave gets here!! Tired of working. Im off May 2-Aug 10. Hopefully baby comes before then so Ill have even more time off. Im so tired of standing and teaching these kids!! I have very low tolerance and energy for them!!:growlmad:


----------



## kajastarlight

mrskcbrown - ME TOO!!! OK, I don't have to stand and teach kids, but I work in an office with 43 other woman and I have to talk to insurance companies all day I have freaking little to no patience for any of it!!! Just gotta make it to April 30th.... 21 days to go!


----------



## misspriss

I decided to leave work on April 15th, but after calling in because of BP twice they said just don't come back yesterday, so I am no longer working/already on leave/now a SAHM. I wasn't planning on going back to work, so it seems weird to call it leave...


----------



## mrskcbrown

That's awesome misspriss. I definitely have to go back but one day I'll be blessed to be a sahm. We have a lot of things to fulfill first.
@kaja: we just have to stay strong! Almost there:dohh:


----------



## lisaalove

I don't know where to start....
so had my appointment.
NST -Passed with flying colors 
Biophysical profile - levels went up to a 10 from an 8 so that's a + 
Asked the ultrasound tech if I could see him in 4D she said we can always try so I got to see him for the first time in 4D pretty sure hes got my nose ^.^ and he was sucking on his bottom lip/umbilical cord. And he's gone up on the percentile chart as well he's now in 48th percentile and is about 6 lbs give or take half a lb. 
So I got done with the ultrasound and was told that there wasn't a room yet and to go into the waiting room, wait ten minutes out there then get called back into a room told to undress from the bottom down so I can do my swab and check for dialation. I wait 20-30 minutes then someone comes in and says sorry you'll need to get dressed the doctor just left to do a delivery well have to reschedule.... -.- 
Don't get me wrong I understand that if it were me I'd want my OB there for my delivery. But im irritated I was at the office waiting for 40 minutes after my nst and us. To be told that I won't be seen I'm just frustrated.... I've looked forward to this appointment for as long as I can remember I just want to know if I'm dilated at all! And on top of that I had questions I wanted to ask and really don't want to have to drive all the way there again tomorrow morning. :( 

hope you all don't mind my rant, it was such a good appointment up until that point though frustrated it couldn't have ended on a positive note as well....


----------



## MrsMandy

Bit of a random rant - dont feel you have to read.

Arrrggh, I ordered a really cute crib set from a small business on Facebook in JANUARY! And it arrived at the end of the month. It was beautiful but the only problem being she had sent a Moses basket set instead of a crib set. I contacted her by messenger ( how the original order was made) and she apologised, claimed baby brain, to which I sympathised, and said she would get the right product sent along with a returns envelope for the wrong set. Nearly 2 MONTHS later I realised this had not yet been sent so I messaged her again and she admitted she had forgotten and would get right on it. Another 20 days later still nothing so I sent another message and she said that she had just finished and would post it the next day ( this made me wonder!) And when it arrived yesterday she hasn't put the more expensive fleece backing to it that I'd paid extra for!!! 
I'm fuming!! I used to work in retail, I know how important service is especially for a small business that relies on word of mouth!! I have sent her a message saying how disappointed I am with the service - it would have only took for her to scroll up to the original message to check the order! Another reason I feel that she rushed out my order because she had forgotten for a second time! Nothing else to be done, I'm fed up with it now!

Sorry for the long rant, I think I'm starting to become a bit irritable!! Hope your all doing well today xx


----------



## atx614

I am sorry mrsmandy and lisalove! I would have been just as frustrated in both of those cases. Mrsmandy, she should refund your extra money and let you keep that set since your baby is almost here, and make you the right set!!

Kiss, I totally get you denying the cervix checks. I really don't like them, though it is exciting to see progress. I am going to ask to only get them every other week this pregnancy because my lady bits are swollen and it was so uncomfortable! Plus, I tried to lady scape the day before the apt and it was terrible, hahaha. Mr dr didn't say anything, but it is so hard when you can't see below the bump!


----------



## misspriss

Oh I just saw that Kiss! I'm actually refusing cervical checks myself, and limiting them (or even refusing) in labor.


----------



## atx614

This may be a dumbquestion, but Misspriss and kiss, is there a medical reason to refuse, or is it just preference?


----------



## Kiss08

atx614 said:


> This may be a dumbquestion, but Misspriss and kiss, is there a medical reason to refuse, or is it just preference?

It's actually sort of the other way around. There's no medical reason TO have them while not in labor. I'm pretty sure the UK doesn't do them until labor. I really don't know why they do in the US. 

If you're completely closed, you could have your baby that night and if you're 3 cm you could be 3 cm for 6 weeks. It really means nothing about how soon you will give birth. 

I did have them last time and was always completely closed. I found them painful and discouraging (even though logically I knew being closed one day meant nothing about my chances of going into labor the next day). The only reason I could see myself getting checked this time is if I believe I'm in pre-term labor but even then.. there's not a whole lot that can be done to ward off labor so I don't know what I'd do! 

The other risks associated with cervix checks at routine prenatal visits (though I think these are pretty rare) are that it increases the chance of getting an infection and the person checking could accidentally break your water. Though, as I said, those things are rare. I more so just don't like how they feel and don't want to be frustrated or overly optimistic for no reason.


----------



## Kiss08

misspriss said:


> Oh I just saw that Kiss! I'm actually refusing cervical checks myself, and limiting them (or even refusing) in labor.

My plan for labor is upon admission, before pushing, and otherwise only by my request.


----------



## atx614

That makes sense! Ya, I don't think I will have one next week. My bits hurt all day yesterday after the check!


----------



## atx614

I wish the us did a lot more things like the uk as far as having a baby goes. I do like all the baby stuff our hospital provides, but wish they did delayed cord clamping, gas,air, etc routinely. I think some hospitals are starting to try these things out here at least.


----------



## Kazy

I haven't decided if I want checks. My Dr told me.last week she has had a patient who was 5cm at 36 weeks and still went to 41 weeks! So you never know.


----------



## Kiss08

atx614 said:


> I wish the us did a lot more things like the uk as far as having a baby goes. I do like all the baby stuff our hospital provides, but wish they did delayed cord clamping, gas,air, etc routinely. I think some hospitals are starting to try these things out here at least.

Agreed!! I hate that you have to fight for basic things like that here.


----------



## Kiss08

Kazy said:


> I haven't decided if I want checks. My Dr told me.last week she has had a patient who was 5cm at 36 weeks and still went to 41 weeks! So you never know.

hahaha I think I'd be so paranoid that any tightening was the beginning of labor if I knew I was 5 cm starting at 36 weeks!!


----------



## MrsMandy

Yep no checks over here until labour. I agree that I can't see any medical reason to have them - just seems painful and unnecessarily risking infection!


----------



## Curlymikes

Well the girl is breech and they don't think she will turn :(. I didn't see my doctor today, just the ultrasound specialist so I will talk with him next Wednesday probably about a c-section. I want to ask if he will attempt a vaginal with baby b breech. I highly doubt it, but it's worth a try! On a positive note they both look great are growing and are big babies! Both over 6lbs! The boys head was really far down and more than likely engaged!


----------



## misspriss

atx614 said:


> This may be a dumbquestion, but Misspriss and kiss, is there a medical reason to refuse, or is it just preference?

Germs can be spread this way, can cause the waters to break early (as in getting checked before labor). There is no reason to have them before you are in labor anyway, because someone can be 1cm dilated and have their baby within hours, and someone can be several cm dilated and not go into labor for weeks.

During labor, they can disrupt your rhythm, they can stress you out necessarily, they can introduce germs into your vaginal canal (this can be bad if waters are already broken). Unless you are going for a epi, they are not that helpful. People dilate at different rates.

If you have not had them before, they can be extremely uncomfortable. The cervical checks in my first labor were the most painful part.

What is the medical indication to have them 1) before labor, and 2) during labor?

I do see the need for a quick check if you are feeling pushy, to make sure you are fully dilated. But checking constantly during labor just makes mom feel she may or may not be going fast enough, gives providers an excuse to augment/insist on c-section which may not be necessary, etc. I can see where it may be needed, but not as a routine thing in labor.


----------



## Leikela

Thanks for giving me something to think about regarding the cervical checks. I have always found them painful and very uncomfortable. With my first, I was closed one day and in labor the next. Because my daughter was an emergency c section, I am going in for a planned on May 19th. So measuring dilation won't even be necessary. I am going to ask my doctor if we can just skip all of that. So thanks for the food for thought! :)

And I remember being horrified while I labored with my daughter and these nurses kept doing the checks. It hurt and they were not gentle! At least with a c section I won't have to worry about that.


----------



## Hieveryone

i had a check during labour when i went to the hospital. i was about 4cm i think - it wasn't painful but it did seem to start off a bit of bleeding. they sent me home and told me to come back when the contractions were a certain time apart and a certain length. they got more and more frequent but never got as long as they'd told me they would (so that is something to bear in mind). in the end, my mum called the hospital to explain that the length of the contractions wasn't long enough but i definitely seemed ready to go in and i started to worry about the bleedng- they asked to talk to me but i refused (as there was no way i could hold a conversation) and this seemed the key thing which made them finally say i could go in. I arrived at the hospital around 4 and had my daughter by 6. All went well in the end but i am hoping that having a homebirth this time will help things progress more naturally rather than having a 20min journey to the hospital (twice) which caused alot of unnecessary stress. 

In the UK, midwives can come out and assess you before you make the journey to hospital to prevent you going in and being turned away. They offered this last time but couldn't come out straight away so we panicked and went in a bit too early initially i think. All impossible to predict though!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I'm having a pity day :(

After seeing the chiro twice I swear I feel worse. Which I know chiropractor care can be worse before better but now I'm struggling to get out of bed. My body is sore from chiro and doing nothing. I'm so bored. Movement from the baby is now painful especially if she's down low. I spend more time complaining about how much it hurts then anything else. 

On top of that my stomach has been upset for a few days, hubby is sick with God only knows what and I'm exhausted. 

Sorry for the rant ladies, I'm having a bad day :(


----------



## Kazy

Sorry to hear.Meagan. hope your pain gets better soon! Sending hugs your way.


----------



## lisaalove

I understand pain though mine is deffinately not as severe as your is Megan mines just my back. It's a constant pain almost the same as when I had back labor with my first... I hope he decides to make his arrival soon because I'm tired of my back and hips hurting..:hugs: I hope these next few weeks pass by quickly for you!


----------



## misspriss

Sorry you are feeling so bad Meagan. I had to quit seeing the chiro (been seeing him all through the pregnancy) as I had to switch from private insurance to limited pregnancy medicaid, and I'm definitely feeling it NOT seeing him anymore. Hope you can feel better soon!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I honestly don't know what to make of the chiropractor. I have never felt worse then I do today, I can't sit lye down stand walk I'm in pain all the time. 
This is after going twice. At least before I went I could function, now I'm just stuck in bed. I have no idea if I should keep going or stop :(


----------



## atx614

Aww, sorry to hear that Meagan! My experience with the chiro is opposite, so I will be no help! Maybe call the Chiro and tell him how you are feeling now and see what he says?


----------



## MrsMandy

Hope your starting to feel a bit better today Meagan. It must be so hard not being able to do anything without pain :hugs:

Quick question for those that have done this before: is it a bit late to develop cravings? I can't stop drinking bannana milkshake this week! I've been through 8 pints of milk already this week!!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

No its not unusual at all, in my last two months with all my girls I've craved slushies. Something I didn't crave in the beginning.


----------



## Kazy

I agree.... Cravings continue to change. As a matter of fact I haven't had many up until the last week or so!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I didn't have any in the middle, I mildly craved nachos in the 12-16 week area, then nothing until the last 2 or so months. Now I'd kiss just about anyone butt for a slushie lol I really love chewing on ice apparently.


----------



## MrsMandy

Thanks ladies - that's just it I've not had any cravings at all during my pregnancy until now! Glad its not something entirely weird though!!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Ice has been my consistent, I didn't have much cravings in my second pregnancy. With my first I LIVED off of pork chops and stuffing for a month. It was all I wanted. Oh and poutine, but that made me hurl. So that was a real love hate relationship lol


----------



## Leikela

I normally am not a fan of chocolate but that is all I have been craving for the past few weeks. LOL


----------



## atx614

I craved salty md pregnancy, now I crave root beer floats! Neither are healthy, lol. I envy those who can eat healthy throughout pregnancy. I cannot.


----------



## Eline

I'd really love a banana milkshake right now... Think I'm gonna make me one tonight :)

I anyone else having a lot or lightning crotch? It's so painful sometimes I can't believe it wouldn't do anything down there?

Over here, from 28 weeks on, they do a cervical check every ob appointment. Only they do the check with a vaginal scan so it doesn't hurt at all.


----------



## misspriss

Eline said:


> I'd really love a banana milkshake right now... Think I'm gonna make me one tonight :)
> 
> I anyone else having a lot or lightning crotch? It's so painful sometimes I can't believe it wouldn't do anything down there?
> 
> Over here, from 28 weeks on, they do a cervical check every ob appointment. Only they do the check with a vaginal scan so it doesn't hurt at all.

It's really up to the provider too. The female nurses were WAY more comfortable than the male doctor, I don't think it was just the size of his hands either. Maybe women just know how to be more careful down there....


----------



## kajastarlight

omg I have been getting the WORST lighning crotch I have ever experienced!! I was stopped cold 5 times when I was out grocery shopping and had to catch my breath! This little one likes to pick on his mommy! He has figured out how to do that "strange belly button thing" (you know, even when your not pregnant if you stick your finger in your belly button it will make that strange pain? Thats what I mean by "strange belly button thing" - or sometimes I call it "weirding out my belly button") AND head but my cervix at the same time!!! aaaahhh!!! LOL


----------



## Kiss08

I had bad lightening crotch last week when I was walking to my car from work (5-10 minute walk). I had to keep stopping to catch my breath. SO uncomfortable! 

Also.. I'm peeing like constantly. All the time. It's so annoying!!!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

That doesn't sound pleasant Kaja! Can't say I've experienced it, but the sharp pains to my bladder would be my only comparison and that sucks! Xox

Okay, I need you gals to tell me the truth. Am I being a big baby?? 

I rang my Dr this morning and spoke to her angel like receptionist about my pain. I have an apt next Thursday when I'm exactly 37 weeks, and somehow I feel I'm missing an apt. (my apts have been a day or 2 shy of 29, 31, 33, 35 and next is exactly 37.) I asked if she had anything sooner as I just don't know what to do with myself!

I truly feel WAY worse after the chiro, my entire pubic pelvis area is in agony. Getting up to the washroom is hell and it's next door to my bedroom! I'm taking twice my (low) dose of sleep aides (approved by dr) to sleep at night and not toss and turn. Last night I'm fairly certain I did something as I went to bed feeling 5/10 woke up to 7.5/10. I honestly can't do fuck all!! My 6 yr old is being a better mom in this house then I am!! 

Am I stupid for calling my Dr? I don't even think there's much she can do, she just eluded to "a plan" being made at my next apt, so frankly I'd like to not wait until 37 weeks for whatever she meant for that! Is there a point to seeing her sooner (or trying) when I doubt there's much she can do? Should I just suck it up? 

This is terrible :cry:


----------



## Kiss08

MeaganMackenz said:


> That doesn't sound pleasant Kaja! Can't say I've experienced it, but the sharp pains to my bladder would be my only comparison and that sucks! Xox
> 
> Okay, I need you gals to tell me the truth. Am I being a big baby??
> 
> I rang my Dr this morning and spoke to her angel like receptionist about my pain. I have an apt next Thursday when I'm exactly 37 weeks, and somehow I feel I'm missing an apt. (my apts have been a day or 2 shy of 29, 31, 33, 35 and next is exactly 37.) I asked if she had anything sooner as I just don't know what to do with myself!
> 
> I truly feel WAY worse after the chiro, my entire pubic pelvis area is in agony. Getting up to the washroom is hell and it's next door to my bedroom! I'm taking twice my (low) dose of sleep aides (approved by dr) to sleep at night and not toss and turn. Last night I'm fairly certain I did something as I went to bed feeling 5/10 woke up to 7.5/10. I honestly can't do fuck all!! My 6 yr old is being a better mom in this house then I am!!
> 
> Am I stupid for calling my Dr? I don't even think there's much she can do, she just eluded to "a plan" being made at my next apt, so frankly I'd like to not wait until 37 weeks for whatever she meant for that! Is there a point to seeing her sooner (or trying) when I doubt there's much she can do? Should I just suck it up?
> 
> This is terrible :cry:

Can you ask to talk to your doctor or at least a nurse on the phone and get their opinion on either if you need to be seen sooner or at least if there's something you can do in the meantime?


----------



## kajastarlight

Meagan - I agree that you should ask them if they can get you in sooner or what can possibly be done for you. :hugs: I am so sorry you have to deal with this! I am having similar back pains and it is hell :(


----------



## atx614

At 36 weeks here you start being seen once a week, so if it's the same there you would be missing your 36 week apt. I would call! I bet they can get you in sooner!


----------



## lisaalove

Meagan I just wanted to let you know all your talk about slushies has made me want one SO BAD you know those blue ones from the gas stations? Mmmmmmm. Blue raspberry ^.^ 
On another note there's no way that if I were in your shoes I wouldn't be doing everything in my power to get another appointment sooner. I'm a big baby when it comes to pain and that also means I turn into a big ol' bit**


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I am waiting to hear from my Dr on my situation. I honestly feel like EVERYTHING is getting worse. 
I'm literally having little panic attacks cuz it feels like my bladder infection is getting worse. Which then leads me to remember the one I had in January and how painful and scary it was. Shouldn't be getting worse I only have 1.5 days left of a 7 day course. 

There's a part of me who wants to go to L and D and just collapse there. Between the pelvis pain, bladder problems, the upset stomach I've had for a few days and now I'm crampy I feel like somethings off. 

Or I'm a big baby.


----------



## Kazy

Better safe than sorry Meagan. If you feel something is way off and Dr doesn't get you in asap I would go.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I know a lot of mom's say they feel silly or stupid for going in when they aren't in labour but it's true. If I can go to the hospital crying in pain, tons of pressure down below and peeing blood and they turn me away why would I want to go again until the baby is coming? 

I feel helpless and I'm so sorry you guys for complaining so much. I think everyone in my life is sick of hearing about it I don't have anyone else to talk to. I'm so grateful for you ladies reading and replying, even if I seem to be quite whiney.


----------



## kajastarlight

Oh Meagan - no worries, I am quite whiney too!! :hugs: vent all you want.


----------



## misspriss

This is where we are supposed to come and complain, to all the other pregnant ladies who know how we feel!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Thanks :hugs:

My Dr called. While I suspect the end result will be that there's not much that she can do she's going to see me on Monday Vs Thursday. I'll figure out a way to ask if she'll induce me because I'm getting worse. And I KNOW there's a swab of some sort I'm suppose to get so she should check me. I will be over the moon if I'm even remotely dilated, regardless of that it usually means nothing. It'll least give me hope the end is near! Haha.


----------



## lisaalove

That's great to hear!! I I hope something can be done for you &#9825;


----------



## Kazy

At least it is a little earlier. And complain away. You are after all making another human!! And its hard work. :)


----------



## Leikela

Hang in there Meagan! The end is almost near and I hope you feel some relief soon! Today I am feeling quite whiny myself. LOL Today the temps got up to 78 degrees and I literally felt like a balloon under so much pressure, I was about to pop. My lungs are all compressed by the baby and I am having difficulty breathing. I feel "stuffed" and I hate it. I hope for some relief as I cannot go through that everyday for the next 5 weeks. To everyone else, hang in there too! Before you know it, we will all be holding our babies and reclaiming our bodies! :)


----------



## MeaganMackenz

^^ I know that feeling! I've thrown up after eating too big a meal cuz I'm running out of room for baby! It blows lol 

So.. I've been googling since I can't sleep and I've learned some things. I did not know they no longer consider full term 37 weeks and on. It's now 39! I guess I'm late to the party on that one but now it makes sense on why my Dr didn't put me on the induce list last pregnancy until 38+4 and why she said full term is 39 at my last apt. I feel so silly for challenging her on it. I read tons of articles on the difference 37-39 weeks makes. As much as I'd like her to be out right now, I feel like 38+ would be my starting point if I was to ask to be induced. I also googled labour and pelvis problems. That didn't help either, but hey that's google for ya!


----------



## lisaalove

The heat though!!!! Oh my goodness I know how you feel today it was almost 90 out. I literally felt like I was going to faint at any minute. :( 
I was so happy I got a winter pregnancy expecially living in vegas but man these last few weeks are going to be bad, and knowing the heat is just going to keep rising makes it all the more dreadful..


----------



## Kiss08

Meagan - it's the group B strep test they'll do on Monday. It varies by location and doctors when they feel comfortable inducing. I've heard they no longer consider 37 weeks full term thought I've heard the new definition to be 40 weeks plus or minus 2 weeks so that'd be 38 weeks. I'd definitely start the conversation of when your doctor typically does inductions and why. If there's no medical reason, few doctors around here will induce before 39 weeks. Good luck!


----------



## mrskcbrown

I always wanted to know, how do doctors decide when and if to do an induction? Is it based on convenience? Necessity? Ive never had one. My labor always started on its on.


----------



## Kiss08

mrskcbrown said:


> I always wanted to know, how do doctors decide when and if to do an induction? Is it based on convenience? Necessity? Ive never had one. My labor always started on its on.

It depends on all kinds of things. Sometimes it's medically indicated like if mom has developed some kind of condition where it's unsafe for her to continue being pregnant. Sometimes it's elective for either the mom's convenience or the doctor's convenience (like if they're about to go on vacation or something) but those typically at least require mom to have a favorable cervix so that the induction is more likely to take. Sometimes it's because mom isn't going into labor on her own. The definition of "how long is too long" varies greatly. Many doctors in the US won't "let" you go past a week overdue, though research indicates 2 weeks post due date is when it seems to be medically indicated due to deterioration of the placenta. You are typically monitored closely during that last bit though (doing non stress tests to make sure baby is okay in there). 

Then there's the various methods.. sweeping of membranes (by itself probably isn't really considered "induction" and can only be done if you are at least 2 cm dilated I think), foley balloon (something that basically you stick inside you vag and it slowly opens your cervix), cervidil(a medication that makes your cervix more favorable), artificial breaking of waters, and pitocin. Those are the ones I know of.


----------



## DebbieF

Hi all. I just wanted to do a quick update on here. I am going in for my cs tomorrow due to low fluid (and also my cholestasis issue) I'm SO nervous! :wacko:


----------



## misspriss

OMG DebbieF, I bet you are excited!!!


----------



## kajastarlight

Good luck DebbieF! I hope everything goes great <3


----------



## DebbieF

misspriss said:


> OMG DebbieF, I bet you are excited!!!

I am, but nervous as well. I will only be 36+2 tomorrow. They assured me that baby should be just fine. 36 weeks is considered premature, correct? :(


----------



## Kiss08

DebbieF said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> OMG DebbieF, I bet you are excited!!!
> 
> I am, but nervous as well. I will only be 36+2 tomorrow. They assured me that baby should be just fine. 36 weeks is considered premature, correct? :(Click to expand...

Technically yes but I know lots of babies born at 35-36 weeks that don't need any special care due to being premature. What time is your section?


----------



## misspriss

DebbieF said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> OMG DebbieF, I bet you are excited!!!
> 
> I am, but nervous as well. I will only be 36+2 tomorrow. They assured me that baby should be just fine. 36 weeks is considered premature, correct? :(Click to expand...

Technically yes, but only ever so mildly so. DS was 33+5, after 34 weeks I think it is only mildly premature. He went home before 36+2 weeks gestation (okay, I think it was 36+1....) but every day in the womb is like 2 days in the NICU or something, I think at 36+ you should be really good.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

How exciting! I'm jealous! Good luck hun, the itching will stop soon after too xo


----------



## DebbieF

Kiss08 said:


> DebbieF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> OMG DebbieF, I bet you are excited!!!
> 
> I am, but nervous as well. I will only be 36+2 tomorrow. They assured me that baby should be just fine. 36 weeks is considered premature, correct? :(Click to expand...
> 
> Technically yes but I know lots of babies born at 35-36 weeks that don't need any special care due to being premature. What time is your section?Click to expand...

11:30am EST


----------



## kategirl

DebbieF said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> OMG DebbieF, I bet you are excited!!!
> 
> I am, but nervous as well. I will only be 36+2 tomorrow. They assured me that baby should be just fine. 36 weeks is considered premature, correct? :(Click to expand...

I hope all goes well! 36+2 is technically still premature, but often the babies only need a little NICU time or sometimes don't even need the NICU at all. My MIL and SIL are both NICU nurses and they have said 36 weeks isn't really an issue at all, they sometimes just need some help breathing.


----------



## kategirl

MeaganMackenz said:


> So.. I've been googling since I can't sleep and I've learned some things. I did not know they no longer consider full term 37 weeks and on. It's now 39! I guess I'm late to the party on that one but now it makes sense on why my Dr didn't put me on the induce list last pregnancy until 38+4 and why she said full term is 39 at my last apt. I feel so silly for challenging her on it. I read tons of articles on the difference 37-39 weeks makes. As much as I'd like her to be out right now, I feel like 38+ would be my starting point if I was to ask to be induced. I also googled labour and pelvis problems. That didn't help either, but hey that's google for ya!

Interesting. I've still seen "full term" classified at 37 weeks, but I know that the recommendation is that you shouldn't voluntarily induce/have a c-section until 39 weeks as it's still better for the baby. However, if a baby is spontaneously born after 37 weeks, it isn't considered premature. Maybe the difference is in spontaneous vs not?


----------



## atx614

Debbie, I was induced with my dd at 37 weeks exactly, so just 5 days gestation later! Though I am pretty sure my dates were off and I was closer to 36 weeks. My dd was small, but perfectly healthy! She was in the room with me the whole time and we went home in two days! Good luck! So exciting you will meet your baby so soon!!!


----------



## kajastarlight

I think it all depends on where you are and what is going on at the moment. My hospital won't try to stop labor after 37 weeks but will not consider inducing without medical cause until 41 weeks. Because of my herniated disks and the pain that is causing me my OBGYN is considering if he will induce me at 39, but he has not made his mind up yet. I think he is hoping I will start feeling better and not "need" it.


----------



## RubysMommy

Good luck, Debbie! 

I went in for a growth scan yesterday and baby is estimated to be about 7lbs 6oz (give or take a lb). And measuring 37+1, which is basically perfect since I was 36+4 according to our first us and 37+1 from lmp. My fundal height measured right on at my appt last night too! It had been 2cm ahead for the past couple months. Now I'm just (Im)patiently waiting to go I to labor. Lol. Hopefully soon! 

Our midwives let the lower risk moms go every 2 weeks until 39 weeks then they want us to be seen every week. There's not much to be done between 36 and 39 weeks by them anyways. If you are going to go into labor, it will be naturally until 41-42 weeks then they will induce. (Unless an issue arises, of course)


----------



## Kazy

My Dr doesn't voluntariky induce until 40 weeks and only if cervix is favorable. 
I am so hoping to go into labor on my own! Otherwise my Dr will make me schedule an induction no later than 10 days over. And if you opt to wait I have to do non stress tests and ultrasounds.


----------



## Kiss08

DebbieF said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DebbieF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> OMG DebbieF, I bet you are excited!!!
> 
> I am, but nervous as well. I will only be 36+2 tomorrow. They assured me that baby should be just fine. 36 weeks is considered premature, correct? :(Click to expand...
> 
> Technically yes but I know lots of babies born at 35-36 weeks that don't need any special care due to being premature. What time is your section?Click to expand...
> 
> 11:30am ESTClick to expand...

Less than 24 hours from now! So exciting! Hope everything goes well. :flower:


----------



## MeaganMackenz

kategirl said:


> MeaganMackenz said:
> 
> 
> So.. I've been googling since I can't sleep and I've learned some things. I did not know they no longer consider full term 37 weeks and on. It's now 39! I guess I'm late to the party on that one but now it makes sense on why my Dr didn't put me on the induce list last pregnancy until 38+4 and why she said full term is 39 at my last apt. I feel so silly for challenging her on it. I read tons of articles on the difference 37-39 weeks makes. As much as I'd like her to be out right now, I feel like 38+ would be my starting point if I was to ask to be induced. I also googled labour and pelvis problems. That didn't help either, but hey that's google for ya!
> 
> Interesting. I've still seen "full term" classified at 37 weeks, but I know that the recommendation is that you shouldn't voluntarily induce/have a c-section until 39 weeks as it's still better for the baby. However, if a baby is spontaneously born after 37 weeks, it isn't considered premature. Maybe the difference is in spontaneous vs not?Click to expand...


That's my understanding, I should have been more specific. If it happens it happens, I don't think they'll stop it after 35/36 but to elect to induce or c section if not medically necessary I don't think they'll do it before 39. I was hoping maybe my Dr would agree to 38, or to put me on the induce list at 38 so that by the time they're ready for me I'll be between 38 and 39. I can cross my fingers! I thought about asking her for a sweep but I'll only be 36+4 at my apt, that might be too soon.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Just dawned on me, I'm 30 days away from my due date! Seems like such a short time frame doesn't it? 

If I could get rid of just one of my issues I could probably make it. Right now I'd give a million bucks to not have bladder problems anymore. I don't know if the antibiotics weren't effective or if the baby is literally directly on my bladder and causing the pain. Maybe my Dr will provide some insight on Monday when she FINALLY checks me lol. 

I'm praying for any dilation, any would give me a momentary boost in happiness lol. 



I hope you girls are doing well, I know I'm blowing up the thread whining. I'm trying not to be all about me me me but it happens I get carried away. :hugs: all around, good luck Debbie!!


----------



## kajastarlight

I keep SWEARING that I have a bladder infection because of pain in my bladder when I go to the bathroom. Like stabbing pain..... but they keep saying I don't. Which is funny because I keep getting letters saying my test results are inconclusive because I can't seem to do a clean catch but the Dr. office keeps sayinng that means no.... :shrug: whatever. I don't really want to do a catheder anyway so I figure I am going to wait until I am in labor and have an epidurral in to ask them to take the sample LOL.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I know that pain!! 
It's soo confusing cuz I know that the feeling of having to pee when you don't is a uti, and I have that as soon as I go pee. But if I sit for 10-15 mins it stops and isn't that bad. I can carry on. But for those few minutes I swear I'm going to pee myself. I need this baby out lol I want my tummy back I want my bladder back lol


----------



## kajastarlight

I was telling Hubby just this morning that I will be SOOOOOO glad when I don't feel like I have to pee ALL THE TIME and when the stabbing pee pain is gone. Between the bladder pain, and the back pain, and the carpel tunnel pain, and the leg pain, and the tingly feet, and the sore boobs, and the headachs.... I just don't remember what it is like to not be in pain! On one hand its like 24 more days of this pain.... :cry: but then I remember that is also 24 more days till I get to meet my sweet little Ian!! :happydance:


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I feel all that, I'm hoping for 15-30 days, closer to 15 haha. 
I'd really love my body back too, I know that sounds terrible. Spent so much time trying to get pregnant and now I just want it to be over!


----------



## kajastarlight

I know what you mean! It was hard for me to get pregnant this time and when I started really not liking being pregnant I was really hard on myself for even thinking such an ungreatful thought! But in truth.... I KNEW this pregnancy would be hard on me what with the bulging disks in my low back and all and I signed up for it anyway. Heck, not just signed up for it - I tried hard for it for 2 years! So maybe I don't have to feel so ungreatful after all? I mean - really - being pregnant wasn't my main goal anyway.... the BABY part, that was my main goal! That is the only reason why I would go throught this horrid pain!


----------



## atx614

You can do it ladies! So close to the end now! It is amazing how the back, leg, groin, etc pain goes away right after baby is born. Then two weeks of a sore vag and then home free! Lol


----------



## kategirl

MeaganMackenz said:


> I know that pain!!
> It's soo confusing cuz I know that the feeling of having to pee when you don't is a uti, and I have that as soon as I go pee. But if I sit for 10-15 mins it stops and isn't that bad. I can carry on. But for those few minutes I swear I'm going to pee myself. I need this baby out lol I want my tummy back I want my bladder back lol

I've been getting that feeling, but I attributed it to the baby moving and pressing into my bladder. But I've never had a UTI before, so I don't have much comparison.

Ugh, I have the worst cold right now (my toddler shared her germs with me and my husband, thanks sweetheart). It's not helping my mood at all, plus our daughter is now feeling better so she wants to go out and play in the evening when all I want to do is blow my nose and cough, and my husband is "off duty" in the evening (he's a stay at home dad) so it's up to me. :growlmad:


----------



## kategirl

atx614 said:


> You can do it ladies! So close to the end now! It is amazing how the back, leg, groin, etc pain goes away right after baby is born. Then two weeks of a sore vag and then home free! Lol

Wow, only two weeks? I must be unlucky, I think mine hurt for two months last time! (I remember it definitely was still sore at my 6 weeks appointment.)


----------



## Kazy

kategirl said:


> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> You can do it ladies! So close to the end now! It is amazing how the back, leg, groin, etc pain goes away right after baby is born. Then two weeks of a sore vag and then home free! Lol
> 
> Wow, only two weeks? I must be unlucky, I think mine hurt for two months last time! (I remember it definitely was still sore at my 6 weeks appointment.)Click to expand...

I thought with my first I would never feel the same sitting down again. But it never took that long to recover with the others. So hopefully you will recover faster this time!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Considering all my ladies bits are swollen and I have stupid hemerroids from the pressure I'm pretty much set for labour. All I need is the bleeding and I'm set


----------



## Kazy

MeaganMackenz said:


> Considering all my ladies bits are swollen and I have stupid hemerroids from the pressure I'm pretty much set for labour. All I need is the bleeding and I'm set

I am swollen and hemroids too. The weird part is I don't have a lot of pressure. At least not what I've had in the past. 

OK so I have gotten incredibly.swollen since Sunday. My hands and feet.actually hurt they have gotten so big. I checked my blood pressure and its not high but anyone know if I have anything to worry about??


----------



## MeaganMackenz

My hands and feet sometimes get like that. You can tell they're swelling. Shouldn't be anything to be concerned about if it's mild. Or goes away once you put your feet up :)


----------



## Leikela

Us C-Section ladies have a much harder recovery, unfortunately. No lady bits that hurt but a whole abdomen that is on fire for weeks afterwards. It is no joke! It is something I didn't choose, but saved my daughter's life last time around. Now I am electing it because of the risks of trying for a vaginal birth after a c section. I don't want to take any risks, so I am going with the planned section. 5 weeks from today!


----------



## lisaalove

That horrid moment when you write a novel and your phone decides to redirect you when your almost done.... :(


----------



## Eline

I'm so sorry you girls are having such a tough time. I've got a cold and slept very poorly last night, but reading about your ordeals, I suddenly feel I'm doing quite allright. (Hope you don't mind me saying that :s )

I'm not sure if it's the same, but I do sometimes experience what I thought was lightning crotch while taking a pee? And sometimes while peeing my cervix just aches?

I know where you're comming from, Lisa. It drives me crazy when it happens.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I am truly on the fence about how I'd "like" the baby to come :/. 
I'm literally 33.3% in favor of a section, inducing and natural. 

1. A section would be planned (hopefully) and would give me something to look forward to. (and skip the labour part lol) But the recovery would be more extensive then a vaginal birth, unless a vbirth made the spd worse. 
2. Inducing labour would be a bit more planned, but less than a section. I'd hopefully still get the vaginal birth with less recovery (again, unless the spd went sideways) but I've heard the labour can be crazier and still possibly end in a section. I'd hopefully get to be pregnant for a bit less than waiting for natural labour too. 
3. I can suck it up Sally and wait for it to happen. I know this is always the best option, but I'm seriously bordering on not being able to walk. I can see that coming in the next two weeks as the pain when I get up and walk (just to the bathroom mind you) is increasing. I'm doing the best I can after reading up on the difference 37-39 weeks makes, but it's hard. 

I think at this point it would be nice for my Dr to just tell me what to do, I'm don't want to make decisions haha


----------



## Kiss08

I was really sore for probably two weeks but after that was more just uncomfortable I think. Sex hurt for a while but otherwise I felt fairly normal after 4-6 weeks I'd say.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I had a c-section with my first and I hated it. I couldnt really move around and it hurt like heck. My daughter was born 6lbs. My next son, I had vaginally and it was way better. I guess its called a VBAC. He was 10lbs and 10 oz. I also plan to have this one vaginally. I pray to GOd that I do not have to have a csection. I really, really dont want one!!:nope:


----------



## kategirl

I really don't want a c-section. I will if it's necessary, but I really don't want to have to recover from surgery with a newborn. I'm kind of a baby about pain.

I've been having a lot of cramping and lower back pain, but it's fairly constant and doesn't feel like contractions or anything. I also just feel like I'm about to get my period. I'm kind of curious to see if I've dilated or effaced any more just since I feel like I've had stuff going on down there (I was about 1.5-2 cm dilated and 50% effaced last Tuesday) but I don't have another appointment until next Tuesday.


----------



## mrskcbrown

I'm now 2cm dilated myself. Hopefully she comes soon. I'm in a little pain now.


----------



## atx614

So exciting to see all the progress! Soon we will have baby pictures on here!!!


----------



## Curlymikes

Well I'm sitting in L and D waiting for my csection! My bp went up yesterday, slight protein in the urine today headache little dizziness so doc decided today is the day. They have to fit me in so it will probably be awhile yet but they are coming today! I'm hungry thirsty and bored. I'm hoping for no nicu time as today they are 36+1.


----------



## misspriss

Good luck curlymikes!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Good luck!


----------



## lisaalove

Good luck!! &#9825;


----------



## samzi

goodluck!
I got my ball set up today. I forgot how comfy they are :lol:


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Saw a post in the third trimester section that Debbie had her baby boy yesterday afternoon!! Total cutie, congrats Debbie!


----------



## Kazy

Good luck curly!

I had my.37 week appointment today. Still only.1cm and not effaced. So looks like I've got another three weeks! Lol. She wasn't even completely.head down. Her head was near my.hip. But I'm thankful she is healthy and I'm feeling overall pretty good for 37 weeks.


----------



## atx614

Congrats Debbie! Can't wait to see pics! 

Good luck curly! So exciting!

My 37 week apt is tomorrow, I hope I have progressed some. Going to get a yoga/balance ball so maybe that will help


----------



## MeaganMackenz

My next apt is on Monday, I haven't been checked since 30 weeks when she looked at my swollen complaints. Cervix was closed then, so I have no idea what to expect on Monday! 
Anything would be better than nothing for me lol. 

So, knock on wood, I can walk a bit better. Up until yesterday I could barely get to the bathroom. Now I can walk in small distances without pain. My pelvis still hurts to touch / spread my legs etc but the walking is better! 
I ditched a super heavy pillow I was using between my legs at night and I started sleeping in silky dresses to make turning easier. So far last night was night 3 of this and I think it's helping. If today is how everyday will be, I think I can wait for natural labour :D. My fingers are crossed I can manage this and just let baby come as she wants! Fx


----------



## lisaalove

At my appointment now, fluid is measuring at an 8.4 today. So not bad, bp stayed normal and now doing my nst. Then I get to find out if I've dilated any more! Oh I hope so because if not then why have I been cramping so dang much! :haha: 
oh and I finally put in the carseat today. I've been skeptical about putting it in too early. Even now I feel like it's almost too early. But I am 38w tomorrow!! I feel like it's such a big milestone, now it's time for baby to make his appearance!!

UPDATE;; now at 2 cm instead of one still 50% effaced and a -3 but at least I've gone up a cm 
downside, my strep b culture came back positive.... :( I honestly expected it to be negative like last time I hadn't even thought about it till she told me today...


----------



## MrsMandy

Good luck curlymikes. 
Congrats Debbie!! 
Glad your feeling better Meagan hope the progress continues for you so you can be more comfortable these last few weeks! 

Hope your ok Lisa? I don't think we have a strep test in the Uk? It's not something I've heard about here? What does it mean for you and bubba?


----------



## Curlymikes

My sweet twins are here! Paul 6lbs 15oz and Allison 5lbs14oz. They are doing well. Paul is in the nicu for body temperature problems. I sure hope he comes out soon! I love having them on my chest and all the snuggles. It's worth it girls!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Curlymikes said:


> My sweet twins are here! Paul 6lbs 15oz and Allison 5lbs14oz. They are doing well. Paul is in the nicu for body temperature problems. I sure hope he comes out soon! I love having them on my chest and all the snuggles. It's worth it girls!

Awe congrats! Two babies to love on. What a blessing!!:cloud9:


----------



## Kiss08

Congrats curly!!


----------



## misspriss

Congratulations Curly!!!


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, Curly!

I'm getting very impatient. I feel like things should be happening since I keep getting these crampy feelings in the afternoon/evening, but nothing does (and my OB says there's a good possibility I'll go over since I never went into labor last time). But I'm curious to see if I've dilated or effaced more at my Tuesday appointment since I didn't get to have a 36 weeks appointment (at 35 weeks I was 1.5-2 cm and 50% effaced). I know it doesn't mean much as far as labor, but at least I'd feel like SOMETHING was happening.


----------



## mrskcbrown

kategirl said:


> Congrats, Curly!
> 
> I'm getting very impatient. I feel like things should be happening since I keep getting these crampy feelings in the afternoon/evening, but nothing does (and my OB says there's a good possibility I'll go over since I never went into labor last time). But I'm curious to see if I've dilated or effaced more at my Tuesday appointment since I didn't get to have a 36 weeks appointment (at 35 weeks I was 1.5-2 cm and 50% effaced). I know it doesn't mean much as far as labor, but at least I'd feel like SOMETHING was happening.

I feel your impatience but you dont want the baby to come too early. I think the baby is still considered a preemie at 36 weeks if Im right. Im sure itll happen soon. At least you have dilated already. I just found out I was 2cm this past weds and Im nearly 38 weeks!! Your healthy baby is coming:hugs:


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Congrats curly!


----------



## whattoexpect

Congrats to all the ladies that already have their bundles! I can't believe we are all so close. I just can't wait!!


----------



## lisaalove

MrsMandy said:


> Hope your ok Lisa? I don't think we have a strep test in the Uk? It's not something I've heard about here? What does it mean for you and bubba?

I'm fine I didn't even know I had it, she said no one really does know usually. It's a bacteria that is found in your gut and to find out if you have it they swab your whoha and rectum if your culture comes back positive they will put you on iv antibiotics during labor so your chances of passing it to baby go from 1 in i believe 200 to 1 in 4000 (I think those are the numbers she said) but I guess it can come and go in life and it's not dangerous for us but for a baby it can cause lots of problems.



oh and Congratulations curleymikes!!!


----------



## atx614

I am strep b positive this time too lisalove. Wasn't with my dd, but dr said its no biggie, so not worried!


----------



## lisaalove

atx614 said:


> I am strep b positive this time too lisalove. Wasn't with my dd, but dr said its no biggie, so not worried!

Yeah I'm not worried about it im happy they test for it honestly! It just seems like this time being pregnant so many things are more difficult than with my first... apparently everyone is right when they say the older you get the harder it is! :haha:


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I get that lovely test on Monday! Yay. Sarcasm. I can deal with the swabs to the vajayjay but can we not leave the bum alone!? Ugh lol


----------



## atx614

lisaalove said:


> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> I am strep b positive this time too lisalove. Wasn't with my dd, but dr said its no biggie, so not worried!
> 
> Yeah I'm not worried about it im happy they test for it honestly! It just seems like this time being pregnant so many things are more difficult than with my first... apparently everyone is right when they say the older you get the harder it is! :haha:Click to expand...

Agreed! My first pregnancy was a breeze. Though I did have complications-iugr and gd, I felt great. This time I am so worn down and achey all the time.


----------



## DebbieF

I thought I should do a quick update on here. Liam Michael was born on April 15th @ 12:19 PM weighing in at 5lb 15oz and 18 inches long. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## atx614

He is precious!!


----------



## whattoexpect

I was group b+ with my first, all I had to do was get an IV with antibiotics during labour. Just got swabbed on Tues for this pregnancy, but was really no big deal.


----------



## lisaalove

Meagan hahaha yes that's exactly how I felt!! My OB made it super quick though and I almost didn't notice! Almost.... :haha:


----------



## MrsMandy

Oh Debbie he is gorgeous!! Congratulations!! 

Thanks for the explanation Lisa. It always amazes me just how different the routine care between the UK and the US is!! Glad its no big deal for you though xx


----------



## RubysMommy

Just wanted to update everyone. Oliver Matthew was born on April 17 at 12:54am. 8lbs and 20 inches at 37 weeks exactly. We are currently with him in the nicu at children's hospital. He has immature lungs and is on a ventilator, but hopefully will be taken off at some point today.


----------



## Kazy

Congrats Rubysmommy!!! Its a boy! I bet you are so excited. I hope your delivery went well and his lungs strengthen up really.soon.


----------



## misspriss

Congrats Rubysmommy!!!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Congrats!!


----------



## MrsMandy

Congratulations Ruby!! Hope he's doing well and it won't be long before you can take him home. Xx


----------



## atx614

Congrats rubysmom!! We're you induced for gd, or did you go into labor on your own. I was induced at 37 weeks with gd with dd. you will be home with him sooner than you know!

Can't wait to see his pics! Congrats on your sweet boy!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats on all the new babies!:cloud9:


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I'm nervous for tomorrow! I see my ob first thing, I'm pretty sure she made a 9am just for me when her usual is 915. I want to ask her to induce me around 38 weeks, which would be the anytime after April 30th. I'm not too assertive in apts so I'm hoping to not freeze up. If I was sleeping at night, I probably wouldn't sleep tonight! Haha


----------



## atx614

Good luck tomorrow Meagan!


----------



## Eline

Congratulations on all the little ones! It's so nice seeing those baby pics. It's making things feel quite real for me all of a sudden. Still 30 days to go for me though...

I'm having my strep b swab tomorrow. Not looking forward to it, but I guess it'll be done quickly.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I have my swab today too eline, I'm feeling the same way! Fingers crossed for any form of dilation!


----------



## misspriss

Lol sitting at the dr with my pants off, turns out I am getting my swab today too! I think they have me about a week ahead based on my LMP or something, or maybe they are just worried with my BP that I will go early and they want to be prepared.

38 days for me!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

1cm, cervix is soft open and low I believe she said. Positive for strep b as per my last urine. Can't inside before 39 so looks like I have 2 weeks minimally to go, unless she comes on her own


----------



## mrskcbrown

12 days for me and last day at work is Friday!!:happydance: Im so exhausted and happy to get some rest. Maybe she'll come this week. I pray:shrug:


----------



## atx614

19 days for me! But may go overdue at there is not much dilation and Ervin is still high. I didn't get checked at my 37 week apt as I didn't cramp or anything during the week, so I am assuming little to no changes since I was checked at 36 weeks.


----------



## lisaalove

11 days for me! Can't believe it's aalmost single digits!!! Seems unreal. I don't feel like he plans on coming any time soon. Next appointment is this Thursday, hoping for some change from my last appointment as I started epo.. though I'm not going to keep my hopes too high. 

Sorry to hear that she won't even consider it Meagan. On the bright side two weeks isn't too far (I say this but I can't imagine being pregnant for two more weeks....) 

ruby's mommy; congratulations! Hoping you and Oliver are doing well, and he's off the ventilators soon if not already &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Kiss08

I didn't know they could detect strep b in urine. Why do they make us do the swab then??


----------



## MrsMandy

39 weeks today and getting fed up!! Backache. Stomach ache. Period like cramps (but had these on on off for the last week or so so I'm not seeing anything in this!) Hips hurt. 
Just getting bored of waiting now, I finished work 2 weeks ago - I've done all the last minute prep in the nursery and washed everything so now I'm just bouncing on my ball and watching boxsets to pass the time! Every time I pop to the supermarket the ladies say ooo you still hanging on? Your so low I can't see it being much longer - you said that 2 weeks ago!!!!!!

Sorry for the rant just thought bubs was gonna come earlier after what my midwife said and bored of still waiting!! I think my mother in law jinxed me by being away on holiday until my due date!! If I end up 2 weeks overdue I'm blaming her!!! ;)


----------



## kategirl

I guess it's 20 days until my due date, but about 27 more days max until they'd induce. I'm really hoping that this one will go early as I'm getting really uncomfortable, but my first was induced a week late so I don't have too much hope.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I didn't know either, but she swabbed me and then checked my chart on the comp and said "oh, looks like there was strep b in your urine from last apt, looks like your positive". Pissed me off, I could have avoided a q tip up my butt. 
And the pain of her checking is unreal. It's pelvis pain, I can handle the cervix part. She didn't want to press to hard on my pelvis to check for babys position so she did it while she checked me internally. Yes she's head down but mother Frick that hurt. I'm wobbling around something ridiculous lol. 

I'm soo done. No one here has slept in days. I can't sleep anyway, hubby has this horrendous cough that keeps up him up all night and now my kids are sick. I'm ready to have some energy back to deal with life!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

My first was right on time and second was a week early, so there's some hope for me going early. Plus my insides are getting ready I hope. I have 24 days, 17 if I push to induce. But I guess she can come anytime in the next 10-24. 

We can do this ladies!


----------



## misspriss

Well at my appointment today, it was a lot of waiting for nothing really, lol. My BP was a bit high but I was really anxious about the appointment, it's still low at home. 

The nurse had me strip waist down for the GBS check, so I got to sit around for like 45 minutes waiting for her...it's a good thing I like her as a doctor because it's always a long wait there...anyway. The GBS swab was quick, barely anything, she barely swabs the bum, lol. She said the baby isn't come out of there, so no reason to go digging around.

Just because you have GBS in your urine doesn't mean it's in your vaginal tract does it? location location location!

Anyway, she has me as being due on the 24th, which is based off my LMP. I calculated the 29th based on ovulation and the scans said the 28th and 30th, so I'm counting on the 29th. But not much of a difference. Anyway I thought they did my GBS check a bit early, since she barely has me as 35 weeks not 36, but I am thinking they may think I may have to go early due to the high BP and stuff. Anyway she said twice she hoped I'd go into labor in a couple of weeks naturally so we don't have to worry about my BP anymore! I wanted to laugh, I doubt I will go at 37 weeks naturally (36 by my count!)...I'll probably go 40 or 41 and keep having to come in for appointments....lol. Although I had planned to decline checks, she went ahead and checked me since I was all there for my GBS swabbed, no dilation at all of course. But it is kind of scary to think I could go into labor in a few weeks....eeek. I think at 37 or 38 weeks I will probably start walking, DTD, bouncing on the ball, etc....get baby in position at least...I don't think they will want me to go past due....I'm just glad to say at this point I think I will make it to May! I was worried I wouldn't make it to May. If I can make it to May, I'll be really happy. May 1 will make 36 weeks, which is great after having a 33 week preemie....May 8th will be 37 (my count), which was my mom's birthday. Also a good day....


----------



## Kiss08

misspriss said:


> Well at my appointment today, it was a lot of waiting for nothing really, lol. My BP was a bit high but I was really anxious about the appointment, it's still low at home.
> 
> The nurse had me strip waist down for the GBS check, so I got to sit around for like 45 minutes waiting for her...it's a good thing I like her as a doctor because it's always a long wait there...anyway. The GBS swab was quick, barely anything, she barely swabs the bum, lol. She said the baby isn't come out of there, so no reason to go digging around.
> 
> Just because you have GBS in your urine doesn't mean it's in your vaginal tract does it? location location location!
> 
> Anyway, she has me as being due on the 24th, which is based off my LMP. I calculated the 29th based on ovulation and the scans said the 28th and 30th, so I'm counting on the 29th. But not much of a difference. Anyway I thought they did my GBS check a bit early, since she barely has me as 35 weeks not 36, but I am thinking they may think I may have to go early due to the high BP and stuff. Anyway she said twice she hoped I'd go into labor in a couple of weeks naturally so we don't have to worry about my BP anymore! I wanted to laugh, I doubt I will go at 37 weeks naturally (36 by my count!)...I'll probably go 40 or 41 and keep having to come in for appointments....lol. Although I had planned to decline checks, she went ahead and checked me since I was all there for my GBS swabbed, no dilation at all of course. But it is kind of scary to think I could go into labor in a few weeks....eeek. I think at 37 or 38 weeks I will probably start walking, DTD, bouncing on the ball, etc....get baby in position at least...I don't think they will want me to go past due....I'm just glad to say at this point I think I will make it to May! I was worried I wouldn't make it to May. If I can make it to May, I'll be really happy. May 1 will make 36 weeks, which is great after having a 33 week preemie....May 8th will be 37 (my count), which was my mom's birthday. Also a good day....

My EDD is May 24 based on LMP but May 27 based on 31 day cycles, my guess at conception, and the early dating scan so I go by May 27. :)


----------



## misspriss

Kiss08 said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> Well at my appointment today, it was a lot of waiting for nothing really, lol. My BP was a bit high but I was really anxious about the appointment, it's still low at home.
> 
> The nurse had me strip waist down for the GBS check, so I got to sit around for like 45 minutes waiting for her...it's a good thing I like her as a doctor because it's always a long wait there...anyway. The GBS swab was quick, barely anything, she barely swabs the bum, lol. She said the baby isn't come out of there, so no reason to go digging around.
> 
> Just because you have GBS in your urine doesn't mean it's in your vaginal tract does it? location location location!
> 
> Anyway, she has me as being due on the 24th, which is based off my LMP. I calculated the 29th based on ovulation and the scans said the 28th and 30th, so I'm counting on the 29th. But not much of a difference. Anyway I thought they did my GBS check a bit early, since she barely has me as 35 weeks not 36, but I am thinking they may think I may have to go early due to the high BP and stuff. Anyway she said twice she hoped I'd go into labor in a couple of weeks naturally so we don't have to worry about my BP anymore! I wanted to laugh, I doubt I will go at 37 weeks naturally (36 by my count!)...I'll probably go 40 or 41 and keep having to come in for appointments....lol. Although I had planned to decline checks, she went ahead and checked me since I was all there for my GBS swabbed, no dilation at all of course. But it is kind of scary to think I could go into labor in a few weeks....eeek. I think at 37 or 38 weeks I will probably start walking, DTD, bouncing on the ball, etc....get baby in position at least...I don't think they will want me to go past due....I'm just glad to say at this point I think I will make it to May! I was worried I wouldn't make it to May. If I can make it to May, I'll be really happy. May 1 will make 36 weeks, which is great after having a 33 week preemie....May 8th will be 37 (my count), which was my mom's birthday. Also a good day....
> 
> My EDD is May 24 based on LMP but May 27 based on 31 day cycles, my guess at conception, and the early dating scan so I go by May 27. :)Click to expand...

My only worry is them saying I'm overdue when I'm not, since they consider me high risk because of the hypertension. Hope it doesn't come to that!


----------



## Kiss08

misspriss said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> Well at my appointment today, it was a lot of waiting for nothing really, lol. My BP was a bit high but I was really anxious about the appointment, it's still low at home.
> 
> The nurse had me strip waist down for the GBS check, so I got to sit around for like 45 minutes waiting for her...it's a good thing I like her as a doctor because it's always a long wait there...anyway. The GBS swab was quick, barely anything, she barely swabs the bum, lol. She said the baby isn't come out of there, so no reason to go digging around.
> 
> Just because you have GBS in your urine doesn't mean it's in your vaginal tract does it? location location location!
> 
> Anyway, she has me as being due on the 24th, which is based off my LMP. I calculated the 29th based on ovulation and the scans said the 28th and 30th, so I'm counting on the 29th. But not much of a difference. Anyway I thought they did my GBS check a bit early, since she barely has me as 35 weeks not 36, but I am thinking they may think I may have to go early due to the high BP and stuff. Anyway she said twice she hoped I'd go into labor in a couple of weeks naturally so we don't have to worry about my BP anymore! I wanted to laugh, I doubt I will go at 37 weeks naturally (36 by my count!)...I'll probably go 40 or 41 and keep having to come in for appointments....lol. Although I had planned to decline checks, she went ahead and checked me since I was all there for my GBS swabbed, no dilation at all of course. But it is kind of scary to think I could go into labor in a few weeks....eeek. I think at 37 or 38 weeks I will probably start walking, DTD, bouncing on the ball, etc....get baby in position at least...I don't think they will want me to go past due....I'm just glad to say at this point I think I will make it to May! I was worried I wouldn't make it to May. If I can make it to May, I'll be really happy. May 1 will make 36 weeks, which is great after having a 33 week preemie....May 8th will be 37 (my count), which was my mom's birthday. Also a good day....
> 
> My EDD is May 24 based on LMP but May 27 based on 31 day cycles, my guess at conception, and the early dating scan so I go by May 27. :)Click to expand...
> 
> My only worry is them saying I'm overdue when I'm not, since they consider me high risk because of the hypertension. Hope it doesn't come to that!Click to expand...

I switched OBs mid-pregnancy and just said my EDD is May 27. Ha!


----------



## misspriss

LOL since mine is only 5 days difference, they usually don't change your EDD based on your scan dates unless it is over a week, so I'm just operating on my own knowledge.

Although I'm all in favor of keeping LO in there cooking as long as possible, I'm going to do everything I can get to get ready to have her sooner rather than later, encourage labor, etc - just because I am almost certain they will want to do more to me and induce me and "worry" about me the further I go....So lots of DTD for me and DH ;)


----------



## atx614

Anyone have any good labor inducing ideas? Gonna start around 38 weeks as I know they aren't really effective. I have heard of sex, pineapple, spicy food, and bouncing on the ball.


----------



## Kazy

atx614 said:


> Anyone have any good labor inducing ideas? Gonna start around 38 weeks as I know they aren't really effective. I have heard of sex, pineapple, spicy food, and bouncing on the ball.

I'm wondering the same thing?? Although this is my fourth nothing has ever worked but I'm still hopeful lol! I don't even mind if I go over due I just don't want induced (ask me in a few weeks and I may change my mind). I went for a very brisk walk today and had contractions speradically for a few hours but nothing major and not much of a pattern. Sooooo...... Who knows. Its too early for me I know and was only trying to get a decent work out in. By in about two weeks I'll be trying just about everything g to avoid induction. 
Anyone else ideas??


----------



## misspriss

atx614 said:


> Anyone have any good labor inducing ideas? Gonna start around 38 weeks as I know they aren't really effective. I have heard of sex, pineapple, spicy food, and bouncing on the ball.

Sex, walking, walking up and down stairs, spicy foods....

I'm just going to go with frequent sex, can't be bad, right? So far, I'm still comfortable and enjoying sex, so might as well keep it up...


----------



## Kiss08

Nipple stimulation! I'm convinced that's what got my labor going last time. I used my breast pump.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I can't do pretty much any of those :( No spicy food tolerance, cant walk, cant so stairs or sex. I don't think pineapple will be enough lol. 
Hopefully it works for you gals though! I'd be starting anything I could this weekend, I am at the epiphany of discomfort. 

The pain from my ob checking is out of this world. The bladder thing is really uncomfortable too. I mentioned it to my ob and she basically just said it's probably the baby. 

Anyone know anything about raspberry tea? Or something like it I think I remember hearing for inducing labour?


----------



## misspriss

Red Raspberry leaf tea is supposed to tone the uterus, not induce labor, but supposed to make labor easier when it gets here. Maybe nipple stimulation Meagan?


----------



## atx614

Kiss08 said:


> Nipple stimulation! I'm convinced that's what got my labor going last time. I used my breast pump.

How long did you do it?and how high of a setting?


----------



## misspriss

So how is everyone else finding clothes? I can't wear anything that comes under my bump. Even my secret fit belly maternity jeans bother me under the bump. UNDERWEAR bothers me under the bump. 

A woman at the post office commented on how low I was carrying, I didn't feel I was carrying particularly low? Maybe that is why any fabric down there is so uncomfortable?

ETA: Even below the bump maternity underwear is uncomfortable!


----------



## atx614

I am wearing a mix of over and under the bump. Overall over the bump is more comfortable, but a couple of those are too tight now. I don't mind the under bump clothes, but usually only wear those at home cause those even with maternity shirts usually don't cover my full tummy ha. Pjs and a tshirt are my fave.


----------



## misspriss

I just hate to spend money on over the bump undies with such little time left, but I am not sure what else to do. Also my under bump maternity undies won't stay on at night...


----------



## atx614

I would buy one pack! And just wash often, lol. They are nice for after baby comes too so you will still get use out of them!


----------



## VerbingNoun

Was looking for the May group and couldn't find it lol.

May 25th here!


----------



## ImSoTired

We're getting close. I have 5 weeks to go as of tomorrow morning. Unbelievable. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Leikela

mrskcbrown said:


> I had a c-section with my first and I hated it. I couldnt really move around and it hurt like heck. My daughter was born 6lbs. My next son, I had vaginally and it was way better. I guess its called a VBAC. He was 10lbs and 10 oz. I also plan to have this one vaginally. I pray to GOd that I do not have to have a csection. I really, really dont want one!!:nope:

You OB was willing to let you try a VBAC with your 2nd? You are very lucky! No such luck here in NJ. I would have to jump through hoops to try and get a VBAC and it most likely wouldn't be covered under my insurance so a C section for me, it is. I am dreading it too. I had to sleep in a recliner the first two weeks, my husband had to pull up pants, put on my socks, shoes, etc. Fun, fun, fun! NOT!



misspriss said:


> I'm just going to go with frequent sex, can't be bad, right? So far, I'm still comfortable and enjoying sex, so might as well keep it up...

Good for you! I haven't wanted to be touched this whole pregnancy! LOL



Kiss08 said:


> Nipple stimulation! I'm convinced that's what got my labor going last time. I used my breast pump.

I read somewhere that nipple stimulation is the only proven labor inducer. :)


----------



## misspriss

Leikela said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> I had a c-section with my first and I hated it. I couldnt really move around and it hurt like heck. My daughter was born 6lbs. My next son, I had vaginally and it was way better. I guess its called a VBAC. He was 10lbs and 10 oz. I also plan to have this one vaginally. I pray to GOd that I do not have to have a csection. I really, really dont want one!!:nope:
> 
> You OB was willing to let you try a VBAC with your 2nd? You are very lucky! No such luck here in NJ. I would have to jump through hoops to try and get a VBAC and it most likely wouldn't be covered under my insurance so a C section for me, it is. I am dreading it too. I had to sleep in a recliner the first two weeks, my husband had to pull up pants, put on my socks, shoes, etc. Fun, fun, fun! NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> I'm just going to go with frequent sex, can't be bad, right? So far, I'm still comfortable and enjoying sex, so might as well keep it up...Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you! I haven't wanted to be touched this whole pregnancy! LOLClick to expand...

I am going for a VBAC, so sorry you can't get one where you are! I am just disappointed I can't try for mine at home (although the regulations are in the works to be revised! Maybe for my next one...). At least I can have one at the hospital though.

About the sex, I swear pregnant sex has been better than any other sex I've ever had, must be the bloodflow down there or something...difficult to find good positions and I wear out easy, but DH is super caring and spends a lot of time working on finding a good position for me.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Leikela said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> I had a c-section with my first and I hated it. I couldnt really move around and it hurt like heck. My daughter was born 6lbs. My next son, I had vaginally and it was way better. I guess its called a VBAC. He was 10lbs and 10 oz. I also plan to have this one vaginally. I pray to GOd that I do not have to have a csection. I really, really dont want one!!:nope:
> 
> You OB was willing to let you try a VBAC with your 2nd? You are very lucky! No such luck here in NJ. I would have to jump through hoops to try and get a VBAC and it most likely wouldn't be covered under my insurance so a C section for me, it is. I am dreading it too. I had to sleep in a recliner the first two weeks, my husband had to pull up pants, put on my socks, shoes, etc. Fun, fun, fun! NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> I'm just going to go with frequent sex, can't be bad, right? So far, I'm still comfortable and enjoying sex, so might as well keep it up...Click to expand...
> 
> Good for you! I haven't wanted to be touched this whole pregnancy! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> Nipple stimulation! I'm convinced that's what got my labor going last time. I used my breast pump.Click to expand...
> 
> I read somewhere that nipple stimulation is the only proven labor inducer. :)Click to expand...

Yep I'm in Tennessee and my Dr is board certified and it's listed on her profile that she does VBAC. My insurance covers it too. It was 10 years between my csection and VBAC. As long as I go into labor on my own, I can VBAC. She will not induce me. With my son, I went into labor on my own and I pushed him right out. That was one of the best experiences ever for me!


----------



## atx614

VerbingNoun said:


> Was looking for the May group and couldn't find it lol.
> 
> May 25th here!

:hi: welcome!!


----------



## lisaalove

atx614 said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> Nipple stimulation! I'm convinced that's what got my labor going last time. I used my breast pump.
> 
> How long did you do it?and how high of a setting?Click to expand...

I've been told 15 minutes alternating sides three times on each side. I just did what felt comfortable.


----------



## atx614

15 mins per boob/3x? So 1.5 hours total?!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I am living in dresses when I'm home, weather permitting when I'm not. I have 4 I rotate. Doesn't sound like a great plan but honestly my mat pants are snug and my sweats kinda are too. I will if I have to, but if I don't..... Haha 

I admit I play with my nipples often haha. Cuz I'm mildly amused by the pre milk crap. I have an electric pump but I don't want to open it just in case I need to return it or try to resell it. 

I don't remember sex. I haven't had sex since Valentine's day. Tbh, I don't necessarily miss it either. I would if my body didn't hurt so much, but it's the last thing on my mind now. Lol. 

It's sorta sinking in that after this weekend I'm in "any day now" territory. I'll be 37 on Thursday and while I'm sure it won't happen until after 38 it could still. 

I'm not even packed :haha:. I packed the baby stuff though, and wrote hubby a list for my things as I don't imagine I'll want to do it if I'm in labour. If I have contractions first I'll probably hit my tub first, if I'm water breaks I'll be off to the hospital asap.


----------



## Leikela

misspriss, that is so awesome you enjoy sex so much during pregnancy! Hormones are a funny thing. I feel bad because I know Hubby wants it, but I am just not in the mood! LOL And that is great you were able to do a VBAC too. Same goes for you too, mrskcbrown! I am envious! 

I had a dream that I went into labor and pushed this one out vaginally. There is still part of me that wishes that would happen. That I will go into labor before 39 weeks and it will be too late for a C section and I will just push my baby out. LOL Here is to wishful thinking! LOL :)


----------



## atx614

Leikela said:


> misspriss, that is so awesome you enjoy sex so much during pregnancy! Hormones are a funny thing. I feel bad because I know Hubby wants it, but I am just not in the mood! LOL And that is great you were able to do a VBAC too. Same goes for you too, mrskcbrown! I am envious!
> 
> I had a dream that I went into labor and pushed this one out vaginally. There is still part of me that wishes that would happen. That I will go into labor before 39 weeks and it will be too late for a C section and I will just push my baby out. LOL Here is to wishful thinking! LOL :)

It could still happen! Especially since its your 2nd, 39 weeks can be common!


----------



## misspriss

I wear dresses a lot too, so much more comfortable for me. 

So I am still nursing DS....does that count as nipple stimulation? Does it make it not work?


----------



## lisaalove

atx614 said:


> 15 mins per boob/3x? So 1.5 hours total?!

Hmm never thought about it that way haha. I just watch the t.v. while doing it... usually before bed when I'm not doing anything else figure if anything it will help if not oh well.


&& misspriss I had wondered that about mom's who are still breastfeeding. Because if your able to do it all the way through pregnancy and it not induce labor then why does it work? Or how I suppose..
I have a question for you out of curiosity though, do you get contractions when you feed?


----------



## RubysMommy

Thanks everyone! He is getting better by the minute. We are hoping to take him home on Friday if all goes well. He decided to come all on his own. My water broke around 2pm on Thursday and once contractions kicked in it was 11pm and he was born at 12:54am! So it felt like a short labor lol. All natural birth with no drugs!

I'm hoping to catch up on the rest of the posts I've missed in the next couple days.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## MrsMandy

He's gorgeous!! Congrats again and glad he's getting stronger xx


----------



## Eline

Such a cutie!

I had my swab today, though only vaginally, which I was happy about. No dilation yet and baby was still high...


----------



## Kiss08

atx614 said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> Nipple stimulation! I'm convinced that's what got my labor going last time. I used my breast pump.
> 
> How long did you do it?and how high of a setting?Click to expand...

I did it on low, one side at a time, for 3-5 minutes. Not much at all really. But man, I went from inconsistent contractions every 10-30 minutes to every 5 minutes instantly!


----------



## Kiss08

I've heard nipple stimulation and orgasm (with or without sex) are most likely to start and/or progress labor.


----------



## Kiss08

Added you to the first post, VerbingNoun! Welcome!


----------



## kategirl

Congrats to the new babies!!!

I haven't had any cramping since last week, but this morning I have some pink discharge. Not sure if it's because I had an orgasm last night :blush: or because it's "bloody show". I know it still doesn't mean too much, but it's still kind of put me on high alert! I have an OB appointment in an hour and a half so it will be interesting to see if I've dilated/effaced any more in the last two weeks.


----------



## misspriss

lisaalove said:


> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> 15 mins per boob/3x? So 1.5 hours total?!
> 
> Hmm never thought about it that way haha. I just watch the t.v. while doing it... usually before bed when I'm not doing anything else figure if anything it will help if not oh well.
> 
> 
> && misspriss I had wondered that about mom's who are still breastfeeding. Because if your able to do it all the way through pregnancy and it not induce labor then why does it work? Or how I suppose..
> I have a question for you out of curiosity though, do you get contractions when you feed?Click to expand...

Not that I notice. Here is an excellent article, to complex to summarize: https://kellymom.com/pregnancy/bf-preg/bfpregnancy_safety/

Basically it has to do with oxytocin receptors, maybe...and if you do get them, they are like braxton hicks.



RubysMommy said:


> Thanks everyone! He is getting better by the minute. We are hoping to take him home on Friday if all goes well. He decided to come all on his own. My water broke around 2pm on Thursday and once contractions kicked in it was 11pm and he was born at 12:54am! So it felt like a short labor lol. All natural birth with no drugs!
> 
> I'm hoping to catch up on the rest of the posts I've missed in the next couple days.

He is SO BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## atx614

What a cutie rubysmom! Congrats on another drug free birth! You are stronger than me! How's ruby adjusting to being a big sis?/having y'all in the hospital away from her?


----------



## atx614

kategirl said:


> Congrats to the new babies!!!
> 
> I haven't had any cramping since last week, but this morning I have some pink discharge. Not sure if it's because I had an orgasm last night :blush: or because it's "bloody show". I know it still doesn't mean too much, but it's still kind of put me on high alert! I have an OB appointment in an hour and a half so it will be interesting to see if I've dilated/effaced any more in the last two weeks.

Good luck at your apt! Hope you have progressed!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Ruby he is gorgeous.:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I was in a lot of pain yesterday and I thought maybe she would come but here I am still preggo. Its like you know the baby is coming but Im starting to feel hopeless LOL, seeing everyone else, even people who are weeks behind me deliver:wacko:. Guess Ill get over it.


----------



## atx614

You can do it mrskcbrown! You are so close to the end! We're your others overdue or before your due date?


----------



## kategirl

atx614 said:


> kategirl said:
> 
> 
> Congrats to the new babies!!!
> 
> I haven't had any cramping since last week, but this morning I have some pink discharge. Not sure if it's because I had an orgasm last night :blush: or because it's "bloody show". I know it still doesn't mean too much, but it's still kind of put me on high alert! I have an OB appointment in an hour and a half so it will be interesting to see if I've dilated/effaced any more in the last two weeks.
> 
> Good luck at your apt! Hope you have progressed!!Click to expand...

Well, I'm now dilated 3 cm (1.5 cm two weeks ago) but still 50% effaced and head isn't fully engaged yet. It might not mean anything of course, but my OB was hopeful that I'll go into labor by 39 weeks even though I went overdue last time. Here's hoping! :)



mrskcbrown said:


> Ruby he is gorgeous.:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I was in a lot of pain yesterday and I thought maybe she would come but here I am still preggo. Its like you know the baby is coming but Im starting to feel hopeless LOL, seeing everyone else, even people who are weeks behind me deliver:wacko:. Guess Ill get over it.

I was totally like that last time. I knew 3 or 4 different women who were all due after me, and they all had their babies and I was left getting induced at 41 weeks. Stay strong, it won't be much longer now no matter what!


----------



## mrskcbrown

atx614 said:


> You can do it mrskcbrown! You are so close to the end! We're your others overdue or before your due date?

Late:cry:. My son was 41 and daughter right at 40. I was hoping with the 3rd, she'd be faster.:haha: Guess she is comfy in there:winkwink:


----------



## atx614

You are close to 40 at least, but if your trend continues, a week earlier each baby, 39 weeks is so soon!!!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I am irrationally irritated at my husband right now. 
He's developed this cough that started end of last week and it's insane. ALL he's doing is coughing. It took me a few days to convince him to go to the dr to which they said it would have to run its course but gave him an inhaler to help. 

Well it's not. So while I'm stuck in bed or on the couch unable to do much of anything for the kids or around the house he's taken to doing the same. I know he's not feeling the greatest but he's physically able to still do things. But he's not. Everytime he coughs he whimpers after, he's cranky and short to anyone who talks to him and carries on under his breath about how awful this is for him. 

I'm sure he feels like crap and I wish he didn't and I've forced him to go back to the dr this am but I'm so irritated at him. 

I feel terrible for being irritated but it's like common dude man up its a cough, I'm fucking pregnant and can't move I really don't want to hear you complain like it's the end of the world. I haven't said anything to him, I just wanted to get it out here and maybe feel a bit less irritated by venting. Thanks xo.


----------



## misspriss

Aw Meagan that sucks. I know how men are with colds. I think you just have to remind yourself that you are a woman, and you are strong, and it's not your DH's fault that he can't handle it like you can...:haha:

Actually I am pretty sure I have read studies that prove that women handle cold symptoms better than men....

I hope he gets better soon. My poor MIL (who helps me a lot with DS) has pneumonia.


----------



## kajastarlight

Meagan :hugs: Ihope your hubs gets better soon.. mine is like that too! 
Misspriss - I hope your MIL gets better and you don't get sick too!


----------



## misspriss

My sister (EMT) tells me pneumonia itself is not contagious. It was probably contagious back when she first got it, but by the time it's spread to her lungs not anymore. I think she had the same cold DS had, they gave her steriods which I think didn't help.


----------



## kajastarlight

At my 37 week apt my blood pressure was too high and they ended up enducing me. Ian was born 4-17-2015 at 5:27pm. I can't post pics from my phone but will from a regular computer soon.
:cloud9: he was 7lbs 10oz and is perfect :cloud9:


----------



## lisaalove

Mrskcbrown I know how you feel, it is hard watching people who are due after you get to meet their little ones before you. My first was 41w and my whole pregnancy I had this naggy feeling this one would be early. But as the days go on I just feel more and more disappointed like my mind was playing tricks on me and he'll come at 41w like his big brother. :( I'm so impatient at this point.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Thanks girls, hope your Mil feels better too! 

I hate feeling like this, I know it's not his fault but I swear if he coughs and then does this little whine at the end one more time I'm going to scream.

I'm barely even talking to him, I don't want to flip on him for nothing and be a total bitch.


----------



## misspriss

Congrats Kaja! I am kind of wondering in the back of my head if that will be me shortly, my BP is still high at the doctors - but no protein. I wonder if I make it to 37+ weeks if they will start pressuring me to go ahead and induce....

Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

@lisalove: yes im so impatient now. I dont think Ive ever felt so impatient before. Not even with my other kids:shrug::shrug:. Sigh!!

@kaja: congrats again and again!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## atx614

Yaaaayyy! Congrats kaja! Now I can't look at your ticker on Friday, lol.


----------



## Kazy

Congrats kaja!!!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Congrats Kaja!!!! Sorry I didn't see your post earlier, I'm incredibly jealous though!


----------



## lisaalove

Congratulations kaja!!! Just saw your post can't wait to see pictutes! &#9825;&#9825;


----------



## MrsMandy

Congrats Kaja, glad he's here safe and sound xx


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I almost fell again, caught myself but slammed my foot down and fucked up my pelvis even more. 
Went to the hospital, monitored baby as she'd been quiet. They noted some contractions or cramps so they checked me again I'm now 2cm 50% effaced. Dr yesterday never told me squat about being effaced. 
I'm getting a prescription for a support belt and physio apparently. 
1cm more in 24 hrs, yay! Haha. Even though I know it means Nada.

That's my eventful evening


----------



## Leikela

Congrats to all the babies being born so far! They are beautiful and glad that all is well! 

Hang in there Meagan! Sorry to hear about your almost fall. Too bad they didn't just want to induce you then! Baby will be here before you know it!


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats kaja! Our boys share a birthday. :) 

Ruby is doing really well so far. Much better Than I expected. She did really good on her 2 overnight stays at grandma's and with all the people who have been babysitting her. I've basically stopped nursing her now because Oliver needs the milk now. I've been pumping about every 2-3 hours since Friday. I'm ready to start nursing him lol. Hopefully he will be able to tomorrow. Ruby hasn't been able to meet Oliver yet, she has to be 2 to go into the nicu. But Friday is looking like a very promising day to be bring him home!

I almost forgot to mention that he is completely weaned off all extra oxygen and breathing completely on his own. And he got his umbilical line removed today as well. He is slightly jaundiced, but that will be take care of before he comes home.


----------



## atx614

Great to hear rubysmom! That's a lovely update, so happy all is well!!

So glad ruby is doing well! That gives me hope my dd will do well while we are gone! That is still what I am most nervous about!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Im glad baby is doing well. Praying that he comes home on friday:cloud9:.


I cant wait until my baby gets here:wacko:.


----------



## atx614

I had a dream last night I went into labour! This morning I had a lot of discharge that was way more watery than normal. Not quite ready for him yet, but will be in a week, so hoping its the start of something! Hope he cooks until 38/39 weeks though! But am sooooo ready to not be pregnant!


----------



## Eline

Congratulations Kaja! I hope you are both doing fine!

I'm glad to hear Oliver is doing great! I hope you get to take him home on friday so he can meet his big sister.

I'm sorry you're having such a hard time Meagan, I hope your baby won't keep you waiting too long. Anyway, you have that additional cm which can't be a bad thing!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Massive congratulations to all the new births!!

Its so weird i have a 4 week 4 day old baby and most of you are still pregnant :haha:

We are also making plans for the next baby already!


----------



## atx614

Hi mrsz! How's Wyatt doing? Are y'all home now? Sorry if you have said already! My mind has only short term memory right now, lol. 

We were already making plans for this one after dd, lol. This time, my body is ready for a break for a bit!! Once I am done bfing this one, I will have been pregnant or bfing for 3.5-4 years. Ready for a break!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

He is absolutely amazing! He is gaining weight after loosing almost 1lbs after he was born he is now 4lbs 3oz!!

We came home last Wednesday it's been such an amazing week!! Finally starting to feel like a proper family :D x


----------



## lisaalove

That's great to hear misszoie! Happy to hear you are home and wyatt is putting on some weight! 

On another note hubby and I had our first date night in almost a year tonight and it felt a bit rushed, though the time we spent was great it honestly didn't feel like a break from real life...:shrug::nope:


----------



## mrskcbrown

At 40, Im pretty sure this will be our 3rd and last. I think Im ready to just watch them grow and enjoy more time with my hubby, traveling, and moving on to new adventures.


----------



## Kiss08

I'm getting so excited to have my own little baby soon. I still have a while to go since I'm not due until May 27th but I'm already getting antsy. I've been nesting a lot and am feeling more and more ready. I'm still hoping baby cooks until 38 weeks but after that... it's fair game to come out!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kiss08 said:


> I'm getting so excited to have my own little baby soon. I still have a while to go since I'm not due until May 27th but I'm already getting antsy. I've been nesting a lot and am feeling more and more ready. I'm still hoping baby cooks until 38 weeks but after that... it's fair game to come out!!

It'll be here before you know it!! Not too much longer.


----------



## RubysMommy

That's wonderful news misszoie! It's so hard leaving your baby at the hospital. I'm so happy he is home with you now. :)

Oliver is doing really awesome. He's hardly jaundiced anymore and started rooting when I held him. He still has his feeding tube in, but he was up to 50ml of milk yesterday and his max is 65ml. The dr said he still has a ways to go, but we are hoping to bring him home Friday or Saturday. Fingers crossed!! 

I got the go ahead to try to let Oliver nurse yesterday, right before we left! Why couldn't the dang dr come in when we got there to tell us that.... Kind of irritated me. So that's our plan for this afternoon, once my sister comes over to watch dd. 

I've been pumping like crazy and making 25-30oz in 24 hours! But now I have breast engorgement on the left side. Hopefully it feels better soon. I'm ready to just nurse my baby and slow down on the pumping!


----------



## Kazy

That's great rubysmom. I have never been successful with the pump. At least not extremely successful but I'm thankful my babies could all nurse well. 
Not too much longer for any of us. I'm at my 38 week appointment waiting now. I'm not too antsy yet but I am excited to meet our little one. 
This is our last too. So I'm trying to cherish every moment. But it is hard to stay in the moment sometimes!


----------



## misspriss

When I left the hospital with DS, I left with a giant bag of pumped milk. I pumped like mad to bring in my supply and pump for DS when he couldn't nurse yet, and ended up with oversupply in the long run. I wish I remember how much each day. Glad to hear the pumping is working for your RubysMommy!

They never put DS past I think 60 on the tube? I'm not sure, that was when I was rooming in and nursing him all the time. Hope he comes home soon!


----------



## lisaalove

SUNDAY 
SUNDAY
SUNDAY!
:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
At my appointment today she asked how I'd feel about Sunday being the day. I am so excited. She said if they get too busy then it might get pushed to Monday but Monday for sure. 
US tech did a growth ultrasound and said he's 6lbs10oz give or take a lb but she really doesn't think he'll be any more than 7 and a half lbs 
I can't believe there is an end! 
Still at a 2 and 50% effaced but he has gone lower into the birth canal since last visit. So that makes me excited. 
Three days seems like such short notice but short notice is what I've been hoping for! She did a stretch and sweep today as well and honestly it didn't hurt bad at all (usually my cervical checks ingeneral hurt like hell so I expected it to be excruciating!)
I feel like there's so much I have to do before he's here even though in reality it's only a bunch of small things!! I'll keep you all updated!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lisaalove

Double


----------



## atx614

Yay! That so soon lisalove! Enjoy the weekend!! Glad you got a date night before lo arrives.

Congrats on pumping rubysmom, thats a lot from the beginning! I had a hard time pumping much till I went back to work.

I am feeling antsy too! It's a mixed feeling though cause I still feel overwhelmed with sooo much to do. I finally packed my hospital bag today!


----------



## lisaalove

Thank you! I'm glad we did too, I still have to finish my bag, though it's just a few things like Chapstick and the camera.... oh my god I still have to get the baby book! Lol :dohh: and I'd like to get a tune up on my car before Sunday as well...


----------



## Kiss08

I have a lot of like to do but really the only thing absolutely necessary is finishing the hospital bag. I'm just so excited to have a newborn again.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I've packed every bag but my own. The babies has been done for awhile, I did my girls bags today for their stay at my girlfriends place and hubby has been instructed to grab what he wants when it's time to go. He's got a list of what I need lol. 
I'll try to pack it myself depending on how labour starts. Contractions first I can probably do it myself, water first I'm going right to the hospital.


----------



## mrskcbrown

lisaalove said:


> Double

Wow congrats! I'm ecstatic for you. I go tomorrow to the Dr. We will see what happens!


----------



## lisaalove

I hope you get good news mrskcbrown!!! 
Part of me is starting to panic a little to be honest. I can't believe I'm going to have a newborn again... it's been almost 5 years and this time I don't have family around to help if I need it. Though I will have a lot of family visiting in the first month I'm nervous how my first will be with the baby (I know he'll be good but he's been an only child for so long) it's DH's first, though he's been around since ds was one, I still worry I can't lie... I'm wondering how he'll be. I know he's excited but I just had such a bad experience with DS1's father... he wouldn't do anything and eventually just stopped coming over.


----------



## mrskcbrown

lisaalove said:


> I hope you get good news mrskcbrown!!!
> Part of me is starting to panic a little to be honest. I can't believe I'm going to have a newborn again... it's been almost 5 years and this time I don't have family around to help if I need it. Though I will have a lot of family visiting in the first month I'm nervous how my first will be with the baby (I know he'll be good but he's been an only child for so long) it's DH's first, though he's been around since ds was one, I still worry I can't lie... I'm wondering how he'll be. I know he's excited but I just had such a bad experience with DS1's father... he wouldn't do anything and eventually just stopped coming over.

Oh Lisa, I can speak on this and itll work out. My daughter is 14 and not from my hubby . My son was my DH's first too. She and my son are 10 years apart and it has worked out just well. Just make sure to give them both lots of attention and hubby too, even tho the other child isnt his. The transition will be new at first but itll be fun seeing them grow and learn together. Now my 4 year old wants to go and do everything his big sis does:haha:. Ill be praying that all works out for you!!:hugs:


BTW, Ive been against induction but if she offers it today, I just might jump on it!!


----------



## Kiss08

I'm not sick of being pregnant yet but I am just really excited to meet my baby! I'm also excited about finding out if it's a boy or girl. My nesting has helped me get a lot done and I'm hoping for another productive weekend this weekend!


----------



## atx614

I am always impressed by team yellow! For our next I want to be team yellow since we will have one of each! I already gave all dd's clothes away though, bins and bins ha. They were taking up too much space and we don't plan on having our third for a few years. Don't want to store them that long and my sis is pregnant with a girl so it worked out! 

I am in full nesting mode! Only thing is I am exhausted and sore. So I am doing as much as I can, but find that I am just getting frustrated thinking it will never get done. I also need to lighten up on hubby as I am expecting him to do more cleaning etc, and he just doesn't get it, lol.


----------



## atx614

I just got back from my 38 week apt and am 4cm dilated and 80% effaced! I know it doesn't mean anything, but I only got to .5cm on my own with dd, so happy my body is doing iton it's own. Still no contractions though.

Also in my urine this week he said there was some sugar and trace protein. I had waffles with syrup for breakfast and he said that's why the sugar showed up. He said trace protein is,fine too and not to worry. I don't know much about the protein though, anyone know about that? Is trace fine?


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Oh god I hope this is a good sign of things to start soon. 
I woke up this morning with ridiculous cramps and back pain. They seem to be going back and forth between each other on which hurts. I also woke up to a rather noticeable amount of discharge. 
And my spd is pretty gnarly today. 

Part of me would like to run to the hospital and get looked at but I know I'll get sent home. 

Probably hit the bath soon as the heating pad isn't working at all. :(


----------



## Kiss08

Not sure about the trace protein. 

My DH has been great recently about my baby to do list. He asks me to prioritize and then he goes and does a few things. He knows how stressed I am about getting things done and that I'm often too tired to do things myself.

I'm also quite excited about birth. I'm a bit strange like that. I'm anxious to see how it'll all go this time. I had such a good experience last time so I hope I don't have too high expectations this time!!


----------



## misspriss

Trace protein is just that, trace. I don't think they worry unless it is +1 (or whatever comes after trace) they may want to check it again sooner rather than later though.


----------



## atx614

Oh goodness kiss, I am jealous! If my hubby did one thing on my list today I would be sooooo happy. I called him after my apt and I think he was a little shocked to hear 4 cm. so maybe he will step up today!


----------



## mrskcbrown

I went to Dr. I'm still 2cm but cervix is soft. She said baby needs to come down some more. So all in all still waiting! We will see. Hope she appears this weekend!


----------



## lisaalove

mrskcbrown said:


> lisaalove said:
> 
> 
> I hope you get good news mrskcbrown!!!
> Part of me is starting to panic a little to be honest. I can't believe I'm going to have a newborn again... it's been almost 5 years and this time I don't have family around to help if I need it. Though I will have a lot of family visiting in the first month I'm nervous how my first will be with the baby (I know he'll be good but he's been an only child for so long) it's DH's first, though he's been around since ds was one, I still worry I can't lie... I'm wondering how he'll be. I know he's excited but I just had such a bad experience with DS1's father... he wouldn't do anything and eventually just stopped coming over.
> 
> Oh Lisa, I can speak on this and itll work out. My daughter is 14 and not from my hubby . My son was my DH's first too. She and my son are 10 years apart and it has worked out just well. Just make sure to give them both lots of attention and hubby too, even tho the other child isnt his. The transition will be new at first but itll be fun seeing them grow and learn together. Now my 4 year old wants to go and do everything his big sis does:haha:. Ill be praying that all works out for you!!:hugs:
> 
> 
> BTW, Ive been against induction but if she offers it today, I just might jump on it!!Click to expand...

Thank you for the reassurance! He's so excited to be a big brother and keeps talking about how he's going to teach him his abc's and how to play with legos! 
Also, hope your appointment went well, honestly I've been secretly hoping for it the whole time but only because I've been afraid of A the unknown (I'm a tad ocd :haha:) and B not having my OB deliver... they are on a rotating schedule so whoever is on call when you go in is who you deliver with unless it's during the day on a monday-thursday. Not gonna lie I chose a woman for a reason and I've gotten close with her over the last 5 months! (Switched my OB at 20w)
Just noticed your update after posting this! I hope you get lucky and you get to meet baby this weekend!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

mrskcbrown said:


> I went to Dr. I'm still 2cm but cervix is soft. She said baby needs to come down some more. So all in all still waiting! We will see. Hope she appears this weekend!

My fingers are crossed for you!! Xo


----------



## MeaganMackenz

atx614 said:


> Oh goodness kiss, I am jealous! If my hubby did one thing on my list today I would be sooooo happy. I called him after my apt and I think he was a little shocked to hear 4 cm. so maybe he will step up today!

4cm! I'm totally jealous!!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I *think* I'm losing my plug. Last couple mornings I've gotten up to a glob of discharge that's clearish yellow. No blood or anything, but it was quite noticeable. Fingers crossed things are happening soon!


----------



## atx614

That's good news Meagan! Fxed it happens soon!! We are going out on a date tonight, probably the last time in a while, so I am pretty excited.

On another note I am really nervous, though I think everything is ok. Our local ice cream, blue bell recalled ALL of their products Monday. We had some Sunday nd last week from two different cartons. Both were just vanilla and there havent been any listeria outbreaks from vanilla that I have heard of so that's good. What scares me, is that I just read about listeria and even if I have it I might not no, but would pass it to baby and it could cause still birth, serious illness, or death. Wtf!?!


----------



## Kazy

MeaganMackenz said:


> I *think* I'm losing my plug. Last couple mornings I've gotten up to a glob of discharge that's clearish yellow. No blood or anything, but it was quite noticeable. Fingers crossed things are happening soon!

I e had the exact same thing! I'm hoping its a good sign my body is getting itsekf ready. I wondered if you could lose part if the plug and it not have blood in it. I had two huge globs (tmi I know). I actually had similar about 10/days ago too but today seems more. So hoping I go into labor naturally!!


----------



## misspriss

I'm pretty sure DD has moved down a bit, over in the bumps thread someone said it looks like I have dropped some (you can see it in the pictures!) and I haven't been having the same pains in my hoo-ha, but I have had new pain in my hips and lower back, feels like I'm stretching out or something... Hope it's her moving the right way!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I always thought the plug had to have some blood in it but a friend described it as snot like to me. Well that definitely is close to what came out of me, looked like a blew my nose but it didn't come out of my nose! 

I've also ate 2 pineapples in the last 3 days lol the braxton hicks those produce are no joke lol


----------



## Kazy

I just had a ton more eewww. I am convinced child birth although beautiful but also so gross at times. Haha I always thought it had to have blood in it too but now I'm convinced it doesn't. 

I had no idea.pinneapple could help. I just happened to buy one today. Maybe ill eat it all tomorrow!

We are all so close ladies. Next Friday is less than one month for everyone! I'm so excited.


----------



## MrsMandy

I'm getting so bored at home and going stir crazy, that I went out to karaoke last night with hubby and few friends! I was hoping singing Let It Go at the top of my voice with the girls would get things goin! :haha: it was just what I needed, though I'm feeling a bit sick this morning! I'm hoping. It's a sign of the pre labour clear out I keep hearing about! 
I've also been losing bits of plug over the week or 2 - definitely snot like! Loads of a weird 'streched ' feeling down below everytime I go to the loo so hoping that's a good sign of things dilating too! 
Hope your all getting some relief from various aches and pains and it's not too much longer for any of us!!


----------



## RubysMommy

I hope all your signs mean labor is very near! I'm so excited to see everyone's babies!

Oliver is doing great! He is basically healthy enough to come home, but we are working on breastfeeding at the moment. I'm spending the night in the nicu so I can nurse on demand. It's slightly stressful and frustrating though! They have a nursing protocol that means he has to eat 10 mins at a time in a 3 hour period, otherwise they will feed him through the ng tube. He was snacking all day and got down to the last part of the 3 hours and only nursed for 6 mins.... The nurse was awesome and gave us extra time and he latched on soon after and nursed for 20 more minutes. But he has to go a minimum of 24 hours without an ng feed, have wet diapers and gain weight in order to come home. If he keeps doing what he's doing, we should be heading home tomorrow!! I'm so excited to have my baby home with our dd. The hardest part of the past 10 days was leaving Ruby with my sister or mom all the time. She misses her mommy. Luckily she has daddy tonight and hopefully it's our last separation for a while.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

That's great that he's doing so well! I love stories of early babies who blow all the Dr's away and come out champs :) 
Hope your little girl feels better soon, being away from mom always blows! 

I'm so grateful my kids have never been attached to me so much so that it was ever difficult to leave them overnight. My oldest is a total grandma hog and was more than happy to be woken up at 2am to go to grandma's when her sister was coming. Now they're both old enough I don't think I'll have issues :) 

Hoping for him to come home tomorrow for ya!! Good luck!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Afm, my spd is at its worst. I've tried using the support belt but I don't think I'm active enough for it to really help. It's too uncomfortable to sit in for long periods of time so I never wear it at home, which is where I always am. 
I think I just have to live with it, and for the most part when I'm just at home it's not the end of the worst just painful. However I go to my Dr on Tuesday and I am dreading it. The walk from the front doors to the elevator to her office is a bit epic. I'll probably be in agony after. 
I considered cancelling, but I want to know if I'm more than 2cm or still at 2 lol. 


I want this baby out so bad, I'm so sick of this sitting around scared to get up thing. :cry:


----------



## atx614

Yay! That's awesome rubysmom! I get ruby is glad to have her daddy home. Is she till cosleeping? If so, how did she sleep with y'all gone? Our dd still cosleeps and I told my mom to just come sleep at our house in our bed with dd. last night hubby and I went in a date and dd was asleep in our bed when we got back. So that made me feel a lot better that she will go to sleep without me.

Almost there Meagan!! I have been losing bits of my plug too! Today a big glob, tmi, but no blood in mine either. 

Today we finished washing and folding all baby clothes, towels, blankets, carries, carseat cover, swing cover, etc and made up his bed and cleaned the rocknplay. Now I finally feel ready for him to be here!!!


----------



## MrsMandy

Ruby so glad Oliver is doing so well!! Go on little man get big and strong so you can finally get home and meet your big sister!! &#128516;


----------



## MrsMandy

Well it's my due date! So much for everyone telling me I'll be early! No significant niggles yet! Oh well bubs will arrive when their ready!!
Though I have a strech and sweep booked for Wednesday so we'll see if that has any luck!

Meagan hope it's not too bad a walk for you - could someone help you get down the corridor with a wheelchair or something?


----------



## atx614

Have due date mrsmandy!!!


----------



## Kiss08

Glad Oliver is doing well Ruby! Hope you get to go home soon!!

I ate a lot of pineapple last time because it was summer and I love pineapple. Don't know if it really did anything to help soften my cervix but I like to eat it so no harm!

I think your mucus plug (without blood) can come out in bits pretty much any time and not realllllly mean anything or it could be the start of something. If you're losing plug that bloody, that's more indicative of labor. I never lost any plug until about 20 minutes before I started pushing and lost the whole thing all at once (and it was quite bloody!).


----------



## misspriss

Ruby so glad Oliver is doing well!


----------



## Kazy

Glad to hear rubysmom. I hope.you get.to come home.today! I bet you are so ready.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Omfg I hate early labour. 

CONSTANT braxton hicks, only way to stop em is to stand up which causes pain. So it's pain or hicks lol. Excellent choices huh? Lol 

Woke up this am with epic cramps and back pain, that's the second morning in the last few days I've woken up like that. Back problems stopped fairly quickly, the cramps took awhile and the use of my heating pad. If this all isn't signs that she's coming soon I give up! I really don't want to go to my Dr tomorrow, but the curiosity of more dilation is getting the best of me lol. 

I don't remember who asked, but no I don't have any way to really get help to my Dr's office from the door. I'd have to bring someone with me and I don't have anyone who can go. My mom is taking me and hanging with the kids in the car and hubby just had a week off with bronchitis so he doesn't want to ask for a part of his morning off the second day he's back at work. 
I think I'll just have to hope my support belt is enough to keep it manageable, but I'll probably be in agony afterwards and the next day :/


----------



## atx614

Ooooo pineapple sounds good! Think I will pick some up today! 

I have been cleaning like a mad woman the past few days! Feels good to have the house almost clean, but boy am I tired!!!


----------



## Kristin.K

Hi everyone!

It's so crazy this journey we've been on together! It seems like only yesterday we were all congratulating one another on finding out we were pregnant and now babies are arriving any day now.

How does everyone feel? I'm so excited and feel and prepared as I possibly could! I'm just hoping to not go into labor before I finish work. My last day is the 8th and then a week of PTO and then May 18th is the due date.

Any one know percentage of first time mom's and the weeks they normally go until? I know everyone is different, etc etc, but just curious!


----------



## Kiss08

I don't know percentages but it's fairly common for FTMs to go at least until their due date if not later. I try to assume I won't go before my EDD but still prepare in the event that I do go sooner.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I went into labour day of my due date with my first, I was early with my second :)


----------



## misspriss

Dr appointment today! went well, BP was high there but hasn't been high at home all week. No protein in urine. She scheduled me for a quick growth scan at my next appointment. I had originally planned to decline vaginal checks, but they aren't so bad with her and I'll probably have one next time if she offers. 

She said she really hopes I go into labor NEXT WEEK. Since they have me almost a week ahead, I'm hoping she means IN TWO WEEKS. lol. 

It's just a delicate balance between keeping DD in there for her development, and getting her out before my hypertension turns to pre-e again. I'd rather have her a few weeks early and not have the mag sulfate in labor, which caused DS feeding issues for days after his birth and was probably the reason I had a EMCS.


----------



## atx614

Kristin, I was induced at 37 weeks with my first, so I don't count. Nothing was happening dilation, contraction, or effacement wise though. I think I would have at least gone to my due date though.

Congrats Misspriss! 2 weeks will fly! What was the mag sulfate for? I haven't heard of that.

Today I am super crampy! Not sure if it means anything or not. I was on my feet cleaning all day so could just be from overdoing it and not resting. Hoping hubby with give me a foot rub tonight!

Mrsmandy, when's your next apt? Are you going to ask for induction or wait it out?


----------



## lisaalove

Baby Collin made his appearance this morning 4/27 at 118 am after starting pitocin at 930am weighing in at 6lbs 4oz 18 Inches. I ended up getting an epidural as I couldn't handle my contractions with thepitocin at 1130 the epidural started wearing off as my bag was empty I was at 99 cm so instead of giving me a new bag the anesthesiologist just administered a single dose into it, we'll that dose never worked and so I asked for another got that one at 12 and it never helped by 1230 I was a 10 and felt the urge to push. He still wasn't fully engaged though so they wanted me to try and wait it out so that he could take his time and slowly move out and at 1245 I told the nurse I couldn't keep him in anymore and to tell my OB to come to the hospital because he was coming she checked me and looked extremely shocked at where his head was (+2/+3 when just 15 minutes before he was a -1/0) she called the OB and she said she would be there as soon as possible.at this point I was feeling every contraction and the urge to push was so strong, the nurse looked at me and I had my legs spread apart and she was like we're just going to do this till the OB gets here. And she closed my legs together. Finally after feeling like an eternity of waiting she got there at 110 and 8 minutes (3 contractions) later he was born! He had meniconium inside of me and they told me that when they broke my water and to be warned that he would be monitored right away after I had him, my OB knew I really wanted some skin to skin as soon as possible so she asked me if I still wanted it I said yes and she immediately put him on me after he came out. DH cut the cord and Collin pee'd all over me (I didn't even noticeI was juse so happy he was here safe an sound then they took him to be weighed cleaned off and monitored. With so many interventions and complications during my labor at one ppoint I broke down In tears and thought for sure it would end in a section.. epidural at 4 cm broke my water right after and then stretched me out to a 5 I was then stuck at 5 cm for almost 6 hours and then his HR started dropping with every contraction so they put me on oxygen and told me they were gping to cut the amount of pitocin I was getting in half to see if it would help his HR get back to normal and stop dropping at this point they also switched me to internal monitoring because my contractions looked really wonky. With the oxygen internal monitoring his heart rate dropping and not having dilated any more in 6 hours with my water broken and meniconium in my waters I started freaking out and all I could think was tthis is going rto end in a section. Well after cutting my pitocin level in half my contractions evened out and started looking normal his heart rate went back to normal and they told me I could come off the oxygen I asked the nurse to be up front with me and tell me what my odds were of a section because I just needed to either be prepared or reassured. She said she hadn't talked about it at all with my doctor yet as they weren't very concerned honestly. After all of this and them cutting my pitocin back I started dilating again! After I got to a 7 it went by very quickly! He is in every way perfect and healthy, he has his father's hair and eyes but he did get my nose and lips! He's nursing very well now and seems to be very tired from his long journey.

Will add photos when we get home!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Congrats!!


----------



## misspriss

Congrats!!!!!

atx614, magnesium sulfate is given to women in labor with pre-eclampsia, as it is the best thing they have to prevent you from having seizures. It is also a powerful muscle relaxant which is also used to stop preterm labor, so it makes it very hard to give birth on it, especially when the odds are already against you (being induced early, baby not in position, etc)


----------



## Kiss08

Congrats Lisa!!

Atx why were you induced at 37 weeks last time?


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Lisa! Sounds like a wonderful birthing experience!

I had my last ultrasound today. All looks well. Baby is head down and facing the right way. They estimated that he is about 7 pounds. I will be 36 weeks tomorrow and honestly, I think I am going to go into labor before my section on May 19th. We will see though! 3 weeks from tomorrow. I cannot wait!


----------



## MrsMandy

Congrats Lisa! Glad he's here safe and sound xx


----------



## MrsMandy

atx614 said:


> Mrsmandy, when's your next apt? Are you going to ask for induction or wait it out?

Atx, I have my next midwife appointment tomorrow morning and she already said at my last one that she'll do a stretch and sweep then if I want ( I'm taking it! ) 
They dont tend to induce if you go over until around 2 weeks past date unless there's complications in the UK. I dont think I could request it just as I'm a couple days over. But in my notes they have me down to be induced at 40 + 12 if I haven't gone naturally. I'm really hoping to avoid induction though! But at least there is a definite end in sight!

We tried everything yesterday! Had lunch out so had a spicy pasta ( my mouth was on fire but I kept going!! Though this kid seems to like spicy food, I've never eaten so much of it as i have through this pregnancy!) Had a walk round town till my back was agony and stomach was cramping, came home and bounced on my ball very vigorously, even hubby 'took one for the team' :winkwink:
Spent the evening with period like cramps and achy back - but alas this morning, nothing!! :(
Hubby keeps talking to bump and saying its time to get out now!!!! :haha:

Good luck to anyone who has appointments today!


----------



## Kiss08

Between being pregnant and having a teething toddler, I haven't slept really in a couple days. So. Tired. I'm not sure how I'm going to make it through my work day..


----------



## kajastarlight

Misspriss - i had the magnesium with DS2 and that crap is horrid! Hope you dont hsve to do that again


----------



## atx614

Kiss08 said:


> Congrats Lisa!!
> 
> Atx why were you induced at 37 weeks last time?

I had iugr and dd stopped growing. My placenta was messed up! I had a scan at 30 weeks and placenta looks good this time. Wish I had another Scan, but I can tell he is bigger for sure! He is estimated at around 8 pounds so we will see when he comes.

Congrats Lisa! So glad everything worked out and your lil man is here!

Mrsmandy, at least it's only 11 days or less!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats to everyone with your new babies:cloud9:. I'm still waiting. Feels like she is never going to get here:shrug:


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Back from my Dr. Nothing much to report. Still 2cm and "baby's head is right there". If I haven't gone on my own by Monday she's going to book me for induction at 39 weeks. If the hosp is busy I could run into the same thing I did with dd2 where I went into labour before they called. 

I'm feeling so exhausted with this all I don't know if I'll even have energy for labour. I also spent all night throwing up, so that could explain my over exhausted feeling :shrug:


----------



## Kazy

St least you have and end in sight Meaghan. Hopefully you will go into labor before that though. 

I just finished two hours of yard work. So if I don't go into labor after that then she's definitely not ready lol. Hopefully my husband doesn't kill me when he gets home and sees the work I did! He's very sweet and concerned I'll hurt myself.


----------



## misspriss

Well I'm pretty sure she has dropped, someone commented on my bump pic at 35 weeks that I looked dropped, and the past 3 days I've felt a lot more pressure down there. Looking in the mirror now, I feel like I look like I've dropped. And TMI, I've been pooping several times a day, where it used to be every day or two. I have also felt more pressure in the bladder area, although I don't necessarily feel I have to pee more. 

My doctor would rather me go earlier rather than later due to my high BP and risk for pre-e, so she has given me the OK to do what I can go get things moving. I'm working on the sex and walking method now, and have started EPO.

*sigh*


----------



## Kazy

Single digits today!! Only 9 days til due date. 

Nothing going on here but it's still exciting to think its so close.


----------



## atx614

Kazy said:


> Single digits today!! Only 9 days til due date.
> 
> Nothing going on here but it's still exciting to think its so close.

:happydance: congrats! I will be celebrating with you tomorrow! So close now!!


----------



## MrsMandy

Eek exciting times ladies!! Not long now for us!

Had my sweep today! Midwife actually touched baby's head!! Hopefully it has started something going! Been a bit crampy, and a few bh type tightnings since then, and a bit of blood wondering if it's just from the sweep or if it's a bloody show?


----------



## atx614

That sounds promising mrsmandy! I know you can have blood from being checked/a sweep, but I never have! I think it's only pinkish too. So if it's more red it may be bloody show! I would check again soon, especially since you are having tightenings!


----------



## Kazy

Very exciting Mrs Mandy. I'm going to ask for a sweep tomorrow at my appointment. I got one with my last pregnancy at 39 weeks but it didn't do anything. Maybe this time though.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hope everyone is well! I'm still pregnant lol. Going to dr tomorrow and due sat. Maybe I'll get a sweep:shrug:. If she makes me wait it out I just might scream!!!


----------



## Kazy

Mrskcbrown does your Dr have a max for time.overdue? Either way you are soooo close. Hopefully baby c comes naturally very soon!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kazy said:


> Mrskcbrown does your Dr have a max for time.overdue? Either way you are soooo close. Hopefully baby c comes naturally very soon!

I'm not sure but I'll be asking on tomorrow!!


----------



## MrsMandy

atx614 said:


> That sounds promising mrsmandy! I know you can have blood from being checked/a sweep, but I never have! I think it's only pinkish too. So if it's more red it may be bloody show! I would check again soon, especially since you are having tightenings!

Its more sort of brown and stringy ( sorry, tmi, the things we discuss eh!!)
Had nothing overnight and this morning pains have gone &#128549; come on baby! Mummy and Daddy want to meet u now!!!


----------



## Eline

Congratulations Lisa! I'm glad you had such a great birth! I can't believe though there are still nurses that make you close your legs and wait for the doctor. That makes me so angry!

Wow Kazy, two hours of yard work! My shape has gotten so bad I have to catch my breath after taking just one flight of stairs, let alone I should be able to do any yardwork!


----------



## ImSoTired

Nothing new here. Just waiting for any sign that baby will want to be coming soon, and so far, nothing. I'm not surprised because my first was a few days late but I'm REALLY hoping this one will be a few days early. I do not want to go overdue with the pain I've been having in my back and pelvis. I'm physically and emotionally as ready as I can be and I'm just waiting on baby.

Speaking of being prepared there are still a few things I have to find places for in the house. The baby swing, etc. Already having a toddler in the house has made space a little more difficult to come by. This solidifies that this will be my last baby. It's crowded in here!


----------



## ImSoTired

Eline said:


> Congratulations Lisa! I'm glad you had such a great birth! I can't believe though there are still nurses that make you close your legs and wait for the doctor. That makes me so angry!
> 
> Wow Kazy, two hours of yard work! My shape has gotten so bad I have to catch my breath after taking just one flight of stairs, let alone I should be able to do any yardwork!

The nurses made me stop pushing and wait for the doctor too, when my daughter was born. One nurse did run down the hallway though and hurry him along. WHen he got there he made me stop pushing for a bit too so that I would stretch and not tear. Maybe it worked because I only needed one stitch!?


----------



## Kiss08

My nurse told me to stop pushing. I just ignored her. haha


----------



## RubysMommy

Oliver was coming so fast that the midwife told me to slow down and not push as hard... It was great advice actually! No tears or stitches! But if someone told me to stop pushing in the middle (or end) of the process, I would've punched them! Lol


----------



## atx614

Kiss08 said:


> My nurse told me to stop pushing. I just ignored her. haha

Hahaha, this was me too! Maybe I should have listened cause I did need stitches. I was in the moment and wanted baby out though!


----------



## Kiss08

My nurse tried lying to me and saying I wasn't complete. I called bull shit and pushed anyways. Of course I was complete. If I wasn't it would hurt to push. My doctor got there with plenty of time to deliver. Also, I was going to tear no matter how long the pushing phase took - my daughter was sunny side up. You pretty can't not tear with that presentation.. haha


----------



## MeaganMackenz

38 weeks. I'm so done. Every twinge cramp ache I hope it's labour starting only for it to stop. 
I hate this part. 

:hugs: for everyone, I'm a bit cranky today.


----------



## Kazy

My nurse told.me.not tonpush with my.last labor. I was like.... Umm my body has completely.taken over. So it wasn't even an option for me. 

Had my 39 weeks appointment today. 2-3 cm but not effaced. She did a sweep and I had a bloody show later today. I have cramps now but so far its not turning into anything. So I co tinue to wait but its actually not too bad yet. Just some back pain. I mostly just can't wait to see my sweet little girl.


----------



## kajastarlight

I was kinda the opposite! Lol I could feel I was complete and it was so time to push but I didn't want to because I wanted more time for my epidural to get fixed! Lol. My nurse wanted to check me and I kept saying no. Lol but then I couldn't stop my body from laboring down so I let her check me. The doctor barely had time to gown up to catch the baby! Lol


----------



## misspriss

I think nesting may have kicked in. I got some new blankets and a couple of outfits for the baby from MIL and her mom, so I was going to wash them, then I decided to re-wash all the newborn items I already wash (most bought used so I planned to wash twice anyway), all the cloth diaper burp cloths I had left over from DS (they were clean when put up, but have been in a drawer for a year), rewash the covers for his cloth diapers....all so it will be nice and clean to pack her hospital bag....


----------



## mrskcbrown

So went to dr. I'm now 3cm but still no real labor. So if she isn't here by next Thursday, they'll schedule a csection. Due to previous c section, I can't be induced&#128543;. So just a darn waiting game! I'm due Saturday.


----------



## kajastarlight

Megean and Mrskcbrown - i hope labor startes for you soon!


----------



## atx614

mrskcbrown said:


> So went to dr. I'm now 3cm but still no real labor. So if she isn't here by next Thursday, they'll schedule a csection. Due to previous c section, I can't be induced&#128543;. So just a darn waiting game! I'm due Saturday.

Why can't they induce with previous csection? What does it do? I really hope you get your vbac!fxd labor starts on its own ASAP!


----------



## misspriss

atx614 said:


> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> So went to dr. I'm now 3cm but still no real labor. So if she isn't here by next Thursday, they'll schedule a csection. Due to previous c section, I can't be induced&#128543;. So just a darn waiting game! I'm due Saturday.
> 
> Why can't they induce with previous csection? What does it do? I really hope you get your vbac!fxd labor starts on its own ASAP!Click to expand...

Augmented labor is more likely to cause a rupture. If they do induce, they would probably use a foley bulb, which only gets you to around 3-4 anyway, then break your water and MAYBE low dose pitocin, but they can't use the gels on your cervix or anything and have to be really careful with the pitocin.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

We're next! 

Of all the months in the pregnancy discussions for mamas to be due in, we're next! 

It's like finally being first in a really long ass line. And we're next! 

So good it's worth saying 3x.


----------



## lisaalove

Hahaha that's how I felt at the time but looking on it now I'm glad they told me to wait because maybe that's why I didn't tear. (Or maybe it's because he's a small fella!) And the nicu nurses needed to be in there as well as my OB since he had already had his first BM in me so if anything had been wrong with him I would have wanted them to be there. So I understand why they said wait but good god it was hard! I felt the pressure and was like NOPE he's coming!


----------



## Kazy

So true Meaghan. I am getting so excited! Max of two weeks for me so the count down to meet her begins. And my kids are super excited. They ask me multiple times a day when she's coming lol.


----------



## mrskcbrown

misspriss said:


> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrskcbrown said:
> 
> 
> So went to dr. I'm now 3cm but still no real labor. So if she isn't here by next Thursday, they'll schedule a csection. Due to previous c section, I can't be induced&#128543;. So just a darn waiting game! I'm due Saturday.
> 
> Why can't they induce with previous csection? What does it do? I really hope you get your vbac!fxd labor starts on its own ASAP!Click to expand...
> 
> Augmented labor is more likely to cause a rupture. If they do induce, they would probably use a foley bulb, which only gets you to around 3-4 anyway, then break your water and MAYBE low dose pitocin, but they can't use the gels on your cervix or anything and have to be really careful with the pitocin.Click to expand...

Exactly! If I labor on my own she will give me a little pitocin as she did with my son. She just can't start labor off. My body has to do it! I wish this baby would just cooperate!!


----------



## atx614

Anytime I don't text someone back for a bit they ask if I have one into labor, lol. Guess everyone is as anxious as me. I have my 39 week apt tomorrow. Last week I was 4cm, and I have cramped more this week, so thinking I will be more. My friend said if you are over 5 they will keep you and break waters there. I am not having any contractions though, so it worries me for intervention as I don't want to stall out if my body isn't ready yet. Anyone know if it is true if they keep you over 5cm? Makes me nervous to go in to the apt!


----------



## MrsMandy

MrsKC good luck for your labour to start naturally! Are you trying anything to get it going? 

I have a TMI question? I think I may have had a significant bloody show last night after we dtd, but I'm not sure if it is or just semen? I stayed in bed laying down afterwards to give it as much time as possible to do it's thing at my cervix, and managed to fall asleep I got up to the loo at about 1.30am and felt something fall out but I assumed it was just Hubby's stuff, left the light off and went back to bed. This morning my knickers are full of a stringy brown snot like substance. I'm fairly sure that's my show but I dont want to get my hopes up! It didn't wash off when I tried to clean my knickers either and I'm sure I read somewhere that semen dissolves in water? 
Anyway sorry for the TMI but if anyone has any insights I'd be interested to hear? Also if it is, could labour properly start soon or do I still have a long waiting game ahead?


----------



## Kiss08

Atx completely depends on your ob and (hopefully) your preferences. There's nothing that says you can't just walk around at 5 cm until your body goes into labor on its own. 

Don't know about the bloody show. It could be the sex caused a bit of bleeding so it's a combo of semen and that. Or could be your bloody show! Hard to say!


----------



## kategirl

atx614, I don't know about policies for keeping women or not, but when my mom had me she was 5 cm, 100% effaced and zero station for 4 weeks before her due date, and they still ended up inducing her 13 days over. So unfortunately some women can be really freaking dilated and still not go into labor. :(

MrsMandy, sounds a bit more like bloody show to me, but it could be either. My OB said that DTD (or a pelvic exam) can something also encourage the mucus plug to come out, so it might have been partly due to the activity. However, bloody show doesn't necessarily mean anything since some women get it weeks before going into labor. But at least it's a good sign!

I'm a bit crampy and such, but really no change. No mucus plug or real BH or contractions. My OB "gently" stripped my membranes on Tuesday, but no dice. She said she wanted to strip them more "aggressively" next Tuesday if I hadn't gone into labor yet. At this point, I'm just impatient and want this little guy out! My parents get into town tomorrow evening, so any time after that would be great since they can come over to our house and watch the toddler while I'm in labor (they live 7 hours away but got a condo here last year, so they can have an extended 3 weeks stay while also not staying at our house. Win-win situation!).

The last couple days I have been pooping A LOT! It's normal consistency (not diarrhea like some women get before labor), but I've been getting a lot of cramping with it (definitely not contractions, definitely related to my intestines). Has anyone else been getting this?


----------



## atx614

Thanks! I am still 4cm so no changes here. For my 40w apt next fri he ordered an ultrasound to see how big baby is. I hope he comes this week still, but happy to have a scan next Friday if he doesn't!


----------



## Kazy

The last couple days I have been pooping A LOT! It's normal consistency (not diarrhea like some women get before labor), but I've been getting a lot of cramping with it (definitely not contractions, definitely related to my intestines). Has anyone else been getting this?[/QUOTE]

I have had the intestinal pain you are talking about. Its been over a week now and is really uncomfortable especially in the evenings. 

I still have spotting after my sweep over 24 hours ago. Anyone know if that's normal?? I am really cramoy too but not any rhythmic contractions.


----------



## Kiss08

I think spotting is normal up to 48 hours after a cervical exam or sex.


----------



## Kristin.K

omg yay!!!! congratulations!!! send pics!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Fairly convincing false labour this morning. Cramping regularly with BH for 6 hours. Finally went to the hosp after about 5, no dilation change but she thinks my cervix has comes forward based on me saying my Dr checking me hurt like hell but hers didn't. They gave me a bunch of water and it calmed it. A bit disappointing, it was truly convincing. 
Still getting BH but the cramps aren't as bad. 
BAH!


----------



## mrskcbrown

No labor here and due tomorrow. I thought my fluid was leaking so went to hospital but nope nothing. It's clear but not my water breaking according to nurse. At this point I feel like she is just going to have to be taken via csection because my dr will use no interventions due to previous csection 14 years ago!!! I'm really depressed about it all, especially if I have to get a csection:(. If that happens I'm definitely having no more kids because I don't ever want to be cut again!! Sorry I'm so angry&#128534;


----------



## lisaalove

He was 2 days old in this one &#9825;
 



Attached Files:







20150428_140151.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MrsMandy

Lisa he's gorgeous!! 

I'm still hanging on with zero promising signs at all!! Seriously starting to believe I'll be going to be induced next Friday at this point! :(
I think the hardest part is seeing hubby's face fall every evening when he gets in from work and knows there's still no change!


----------



## Kiss08

I gotta tell ya. Having the flu or a flu-like virus during the last month of pregnancy... It's rough. Severe muscle aches, fever, hot/cold flashes, headaches... Very not cool. It's already hard to move and then add my muscles feeling like I've been hit by a bus. Eck.


----------



## Kiss08

Wonder if anyone will give birth the same day as the royal baby! You better get working on that labor thing if you want a chance at it!!


----------



## atx614

He is a cutie Lisa! Congrats!!!


----------



## Kazy

Mrsk and mrsmandy just remember labor can start at.anytime. you don't have to have a bunch of signs. My only non induced labor was.my.first and my.water.broke with no other symptom. Praying you go naturally this week. I hope I do too! All of my symptoms have disappeared so they must have come.on from my exam Thursday. Hopefully I will have some.progression by next Thursday if not a baby!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kazy said:


> Mrsk and mrsmandy just remember labor can start at.anytime. you don't have to have a bunch of signs. My only non induced labor was.my.first and my.water.broke with no other symptom. Praying you go naturally this week. I hope I do too! All of my symptoms have disappeared so they must have come.on from my exam Thursday. Hopefully I will have some.progression by next Thursday if not a baby!

You are so right and thank you. I'm working on my patience. Csection or vbac at least I'll know she'll be here this week sometime. But pls NO csection God:).


----------



## Eline

I'm so sick of working, 8 days left to go, I'm really counting down to getting some rest. I'm getting a bit snappy towards my coworkers as well, I'm pretty sure they'll be glad to see me go.... :)

I'm having my 38 week scan tomorrow! I'm glad I'll get to see our baby again, because he seems to be moving less these past few days. I could really use some reassurance.


----------



## MItoDC

My goodness I'm behind! Lol! Congrats on the new arrivals! I'm not due until the end of the month - so it's going to be hard to watch all the babies arriving while waiting "patiently" for our little gal!

Sending out hugs and well wishes to everyone as due dates arrive and birth days start piling up! So excited to see all the cuties and hear names! Anyone else have their name picked out already? We haven't been telling people in real life, but we can tell the interwebs, right? :winkwink:

Our little gal is named Alice MacKenzie! Looking forward to having her set on my chest and being able to say, "Nice to finally meet you, Alice. We've been waiting a long time for you!" :cloud9:


----------



## kategirl

I've been having some pains on and off, but nothing too bad and nothing that really indicated labor. Last night and this morning I've had a bit of red/pink blood (which my OB said wasn't a concern when I called), but I don't feel anything else happening at this point. I just want this little guy out!

I hope we have some more babies around here soon!


----------



## misspriss

Have a dr appointment and a growth scan today! I'm hoping this girl comes out soon. I've been FINE with the hip pain, the back pain, the sciatica, the heartburn, the nausea, the tiredness, etc - nothing about this pregnancy has made me want to have it be "done".

Until my hemorrhoids flared up. Holy crap. I need to have this baby! I went from having painless hemorrhoids since about 20 weeks, to it hurting to walk, sit down...then throw in the frequent BMs since she's dropped....oh it's awful. I swear, even with cream, they keep me up at night!


----------



## atx614

Oh man Misspriss, sorry to hear that! Mine are still painless thankfully! Good luck at your scan!

Beautiful name mito!

I still have no labor signs and baby hasn't dropped yet I don't think. So sitting at 4cm 80% effaced still. Just waiting, ugh.


----------



## mrskcbrown

MItoDC said:


> My goodness I'm behind! Lol! Congrats on the new arrivals! I'm not due until the end of the month - so it's going to be hard to watch all the babies arriving while waiting "patiently" for our little gal!
> 
> Sending out hugs and well wishes to everyone as due dates arrive and birth days start piling up! So excited to see all the cuties and hear names! Anyone else have their name picked out already? We haven't been telling people in real life, but we can tell the interwebs, right? :winkwink:
> 
> Our little gal is named Alice MacKenzie! Looking forward to having her set on my chest and being able to say, "Nice to finally meet you, Alice. We've been waiting a long time for you!" :cloud9:

That's really pretty!! Our daughters name will be Koreena Madyson. We call her Kizzie for short already:cloud9:


----------



## MItoDC

mrskcbrown said:


> MItoDC said:
> 
> 
> My goodness I'm behind! Lol! Congrats on the new arrivals! I'm not due until the end of the month - so it's going to be hard to watch all the babies arriving while waiting "patiently" for our little gal!
> 
> Sending out hugs and well wishes to everyone as due dates arrive and birth days start piling up! So excited to see all the cuties and hear names! Anyone else have their name picked out already? We haven't been telling people in real life, but we can tell the interwebs, right? :winkwink:
> 
> Our little gal is named Alice MacKenzie! Looking forward to having her set on my chest and being able to say, "Nice to finally meet you, Alice. We've been waiting a long time for you!" :cloud9:
> 
> That's really pretty!! Our daughters name will be Koreena Madyson. We call her Kizzie for short already:cloud9:Click to expand...

Awww I love that name too! And Kizzie is such a great nickname! I think we'll be calling Alice "Lissy" as a nickname instead of Ali! :flow:


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I feel your hemroid pain! I also totally get the laundry list of things that you can manage and then 1 thing happens and BAM I'm done it's too much haha! For me it's my bladder. The spd sucks, the hip pain sucks but if I have bladder issues I'm miserable! 

Had a sweep this morning, so far nothings coming of it except bleeding. And pain, cuz my Dr is NOT gentle. 
If that doesn't do anything I'll be scheduled on the induction list starting Friday. The hosp will call me when they can take me, so hopefully by the end of the weekend my little girl is here and I can start to heal :)


----------



## Kazy

Hopefully your sweep works Meaghan. I had no e last Thursday that caused some oain, bleeding, and bloody show but nothing that led to labor. :( Dr said she would do again this Thursday if I want it. She also said after Thursday I can choose to be induced whenever I want. Its tempting not gonna lie! Anyone else refusing inducing and holding out?? I may need support lol


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I will also point out that after eating 4, yes 4, whole pineapples in the span of 2 weeks my dilation hasn't changed once so ever. 

I call shenanigans on pineapple having any effect on anything othed than my tongue.


----------



## mrskcbrown

If my mother in law asks me one more time, how do I feel?, I think I might scream. I'm like geez, I'm fine. Stop asking me everyday. Apparently I am fine if you don't see me in labor having a baby. Even then I will be fine. I wish I had a responsible mother in law so she could move out!!! Sorry for the vent. 

Here's to delivering healthy babies:hugs:


----------



## misspriss

Well ladies I'm in the hospital for at least 24 more hours.

I went to my appointment today, my BP was high as always, but the past week it's been creeping up a bit at home too. No protein. We did a growth scan and I was hoping all was well, but my fluid was measuring really low (although she did have a nice full bladder). She was measuring a couple of weeks behind on everything as well, although I know growth scans can be off. She was estimated at 4bls7oz, which I was sure she'd be over 5lbs by now. I know it's just an estimate, but with ALL the measurements being low, the fluid low, I believe the low weight estimate can't be too far off. 

Anyway, she had me go to the hosital for IV fluids and to go ahead and do a 24 hr urine catch again, as well as see a high risk OB for a higher resolution scan after I've had more fluids. I'm not dehydrated, as I drink plenty of water and pee plenty of nice clear pee (trust me, I've seen women's pee samples at the doctor, some of them are definitely dehydrated...). It has to be due to my high BP, which hasn't been high all the time. 

It just sucks and it feels like I've been able to avoid pre-e so far, but now I have other problems. Like I just can't seem to have a healthy pregnancy. 

Oh she checked me, nothing happening down there. Baby is head down and closer than she has been. 

At least I finally got the bag packed this morning, mostly. It just sucks. However my BP was stellar when they took it here, 125/72 :)

I've been here 3 hours, they did put me on the monitor for 2 hours, but no IV yet and haven't started my 24 hr urine catch yet, so I'll be here 24 hrs after whenever they get started, which has pretty much secured me a 2 night stay at this point.


----------



## atx614

I've also had a bunch of pineapple, but nada. Also, I have been walking a crap load which people swear by, but ya, still nothing. 

Gonna bust out the breast pump tomorrow and try the nipple stimulation. Getting so uncomfortable. Bless you ladies who have gone two weeks over before. Ugh. I am hoping not to join that list.

As far as induction goes, we have a scan Friday morning at our 40 week apt. He's gonna check fluid, baby size, baby position, etc...then discuss induction. If all is fine and baby isn't huge I will be holding out too!


----------



## atx614

misspriss said:


> Well ladies I'm in the hospital for at least 24 more hours.
> 
> I went to my appointment today, my BP was high as always, but the past week it's been creeping up a bit at home too. No protein. We did a growth scan and I was hoping all was well, but my fluid was measuring really low (although she did have a nice full bladder). She was measuring a couple of weeks behind on everything as well, although I know growth scans can be off. She was estimated at 4bls7oz, which I was sure she'd be over 5lbs by now. I know it's just an estimate, but with ALL the measurements being low, the fluid low, I believe the low weight estimate can't be too far off.
> 
> Anyway, she had me go to the hosital for IV fluids and to go ahead and do a 24 hr urine catch again, as well as see a high risk OB for a higher resolution scan after I've had more fluids. I'm not dehydrated, as I drink plenty of water and pee plenty of nice clear pee (trust me, I've seen women's pee samples at the doctor, some of them are definitely dehydrated...). It has to be due to my high BP, which hasn't been high all the time.
> 
> It just sucks and it feels like I've been able to avoid pre-e so far, but now I have other problems. Like I just can't seem to have a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Oh she checked me, nothing happening down there. Baby is head down and closer than she has been.
> 
> At least I finally got the bag packed this morning, mostly. It just sucks. However my BP was stellar when they took it here, 125/72 :)
> 
> I've been here 3 hours, they did put me on the monitor for 2 hours, but no IV yet and haven't started my 24 hr urine catch yet, so I'll be here 24 hrs after whenever they get started, which has pretty much secured me a 2 night stay at this point.

I am sorry!! :hugs:

Glad your Bp was good when they checked it there. You are so close to 37 weeks! The end is in sight!


----------



## misspriss

atx614 said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I'm in the hospital for at least 24 more hours.
> 
> I went to my appointment today, my BP was high as always, but the past week it's been creeping up a bit at home too. No protein. We did a growth scan and I was hoping all was well, but my fluid was measuring really low (although she did have a nice full bladder). She was measuring a couple of weeks behind on everything as well, although I know growth scans can be off. She was estimated at 4bls7oz, which I was sure she'd be over 5lbs by now. I know it's just an estimate, but with ALL the measurements being low, the fluid low, I believe the low weight estimate can't be too far off.
> 
> Anyway, she had me go to the hosital for IV fluids and to go ahead and do a 24 hr urine catch again, as well as see a high risk OB for a higher resolution scan after I've had more fluids. I'm not dehydrated, as I drink plenty of water and pee plenty of nice clear pee (trust me, I've seen women's pee samples at the doctor, some of them are definitely dehydrated...). It has to be due to my high BP, which hasn't been high all the time.
> 
> It just sucks and it feels like I've been able to avoid pre-e so far, but now I have other problems. Like I just can't seem to have a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> Oh she checked me, nothing happening down there. Baby is head down and closer than she has been.
> 
> At least I finally got the bag packed this morning, mostly. It just sucks. However my BP was stellar when they took it here, 125/72 :)
> 
> I've been here 3 hours, they did put me on the monitor for 2 hours, but no IV yet and haven't started my 24 hr urine catch yet, so I'll be here 24 hrs after whenever they get started, which has pretty much secured me a 2 night stay at this point.
> 
> I am sorry!! :hugs:
> 
> Glad your Bp was good when they checked it there. You are so close to 37 weeks! The end is in sight!Click to expand...

That is one thing I'm glad they are so slow...they didn't take my BP until I'd been lying down super still on the monitor for 2 hours watching TV and nothing else.


----------



## MrsMandy

atx614 said:


> I've also had a bunch of pineapple, but nada. Also, I have been walking a crap load which people swear by, but ya, still nothing.
> 
> Gonna bust out the breast pump tomorrow and try the nipple stimulation. Getting so uncomfortable. Bless you ladies who have gone two weeks over before. Ugh. I am hoping not to join that list.
> 
> As far as induction goes, we have a scan Friday morning at our 40 week apt. He's gonna check fluid, baby size, baby position, etc...then discuss induction. If all is fine and baby isn't huge I will be holding out too!

Tried pineapple over here too - and I really hate pineapple!! I'm now 41 +1 and getting really fed up!! Not too uncomfortable until I try to get up from either sitting or laying down.

Though I did have a thought that when I first fell pregnant I worked my dates to be 8th May as I don't have a 28 day cycle and if they induce me it'll be on Friday -8th may! So maybe I was right all along and the ultrasound made my date earlier because this is just a big baby!! 

Miss priss hope it goes ok for you at the hospital.


----------



## Kiss08

MItoDC said:


> My goodness I'm behind! Lol! Congrats on the new arrivals! I'm not due until the end of the month - so it's going to be hard to watch all the babies arriving while waiting "patiently" for our little gal!
> 
> Sending out hugs and well wishes to everyone as due dates arrive and birth days start piling up! So excited to see all the cuties and hear names! Anyone else have their name picked out already? We haven't been telling people in real life, but we can tell the interwebs, right? :winkwink:
> 
> Our little gal is named Alice MacKenzie! Looking forward to having her set on my chest and being able to say, "Nice to finally meet you, Alice. We've been waiting a long time for you!" :cloud9:

I'm an end of the month-er, too! Also, good thing William and Kate picked Charlotte! Leaves your Alice safe (that was the other front runner for the royal baby name in case you don't obsessively royal baby watch! haha)



MeaganMackenz said:


> I will also point out that after eating 4, yes 4, whole pineapples in the span of 2 weeks my dilation hasn't changed once so ever.
> 
> I call shenanigans on pineapple having any effect on anything othed than my tongue.

I think pineapple is a wives tale, but... It's not supposed to dilate you. It's supposed to soften your cervix so it theoretically should make you more effaced but not more dilated. I eat pineapple a lot all the time so I'm not intentionally doing it for the effacement benefit but I am eating a bunch of it! I'm not having cervix checks though so I have no idea how dilated or effaced I am (or not!). 



misspriss said:


> It just sucks and it feels like I've been able to avoid pre-e so far, but now I have other problems. Like I just can't seem to have a healthy pregnancy.

You can't really prevent pre-e if it's going to happen but sounds like you're doing everything you can!! Glad you bp was down by the time you left.



atx614 said:


> Gonna bust out the breast pump tomorrow and try the nipple stimulation. Getting so uncomfortable. Bless you ladies who have gone two weeks over before. Ugh. I am hoping not to join that list.

Breast pump worked for me last pregnancy! Took me from inconsistent pains to regular, more intense pains!


----------



## misspriss

Kiss08 said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> It just sucks and it feels like I've been able to avoid pre-e so far, but now I have other problems. Like I just can't seem to have a healthy pregnancy.
> 
> You can't really prevent pre-e if it's going to happen but sounds like you're doing everything you can!! Glad you bp was down by the time you left.Click to expand...

What I mean is I lost weight and got healthier before this pregnancy, went from being "obese" to barely "overweight". I took baby aspirin, which has actually been proven to prevent premature birth from pre-e in clinical studies. I have avoided stress (women who work are 2-3x more likely to get pre-e because of stress). There ARE things you can do to prevent pre-eclampsia. They do not know what causes it, but there are things you can do to minimize your risks.


----------



## kajastarlight

Misspriss- fx for you!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Hope all is well for you Miss! At least you're under care if something goes amiss. :hugs:

Still nothing to report. Nothing more than a few BH. I am getting sick however which is PERFECT timing. Not. Sore throat and cough. Can't be anymore more than a cold cuz I'm on a penicillin family antibiotic for uti so that would have kicked anything more serious. But common! I want to have a baby not the sniffles!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Kiss08 said:


> MItoDC said:
> 
> 
> My goodness I'm behind! Lol! Congrats on the new arrivals! I'm not due until the end of the month - so it's going to be hard to watch all the babies arriving while waiting "patiently" for our little gal!
> 
> Sending out hugs and well wishes to everyone as due dates arrive and birth days start piling up! So excited to see all the cuties and hear names! Anyone else have their name picked out already? We haven't been telling people in real life, but we can tell the interwebs, right? :winkwink:
> 
> Our little gal is named Alice MacKenzie! Looking forward to having her set on my chest and being able to say, "Nice to finally meet you, Alice. We've been waiting a long time for you!" :cloud9:
> 
> I'm an end of the month-er, too! Also, good thing William and Kate picked Charlotte! Leaves your Alice safe (that was the other front runner for the royal baby name in case you don't obsessively royal baby watch! haha)
> 
> 
> 
> MeaganMackenz said:
> 
> 
> I will also point out that after eating 4, yes 4, whole pineapples in the span of 2 weeks my dilation hasn't changed once so ever.
> 
> I call shenanigans on pineapple having any effect on anything othed than my tongue.Click to expand...
> 
> I think pineapple is a wives tale, but... It's not supposed to dilate you. It's supposed to soften your cervix so it theoretically should make you more effaced but not more dilated. I eat pineapple a lot all the time so I'm not intentionally doing it for the effacement benefit but I am eating a bunch of it! I'm not having cervix checks though so I have no idea how dilated or effaced I am (or not!).
> 
> 
> 
> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> It just sucks and it feels like I've been able to avoid pre-e so far, but now I have other problems. Like I just can't seem to have a healthy pregnancy.Click to expand...
> 
> You can't really prevent pre-e if it's going to happen but sounds like you're doing everything you can!! Glad you bp was down by the time you left.
> 
> 
> 
> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> Gonna bust out the breast pump tomorrow and try the nipple stimulation. Getting so uncomfortable. Bless you ladies who have gone two weeks over before. Ugh. I am hoping not to join that list.Click to expand...
> 
> Breast pump worked for me last pregnancy! Took me from inconsistent pains to regular, more intense pains!Click to expand...

Gonna try the breast pump fx!


----------



## kategirl

I tried the breast pump this Sunday when I was having some random pains (about every 10 minutes for a while, but not strong), but didn't do anything for me. I think it might have worked better if it actually was the start of labor instead of random pains?

I just got back from my OB apt and nothing has really changed at all. She stripped my membranes, but couldn't do it very hard since my water was bulging a bit since she thinks I have extra amniotic fluid (since I'm measuring at 41 weeks). I'm crossing my fingers that something happens, but I'm not too hopeful seeing that it didn't work last baby or last week.


----------



## atx614

I did the breast pump today, but probably not for long enough. Had a few cramps but nothing after. 

My bump is hard! Still seems high, though my sis says I have dropped some. It's getting hard to chase my toddler. I am achey and she is faster than me now, lol.


----------



## Kiss08

I took a bump picture while in labor last time and I was still SO high!!! Haha. That's just how my body carries babies!


----------



## Kiss08

Speaking of... How about some bump pics???

This is me at 36+4 and my daughter, who is 19.5 months, putting a soccer ball under her shirt!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kazy

Oh my goodness kiss. That is so adorable!


----------



## atx614

Hahaha, that's so cute kiss! I am failing on bump pics this pregnancy. With dd I took one every week. This time I have two, from way back. And I did maternity pcs with dd. my phone this time has a broken camera so I have to bust out the actual camera. I need to take a few this week though cause I know I will regret having none!


----------



## misspriss

Great news ladies! My doctor just came by, my 24 hr urine was normal, my BP has been down at the hospital all except one reading, my ultrasound report was good, everything looked good. I'm free to go, after the nurse processes me out, I'm just waiting on my sister to come pick me up as DH left with the car....

Also my OB said that it reassured her a lot for me to have done so well in the hospital. I'm supposed to go home, focus on fluids, and do modified bed rest (kind of). (she started to say modified bed rest, then caught herself and didn't...it was funny).


----------



## kategirl

Kiss08, very cute!

misspriss, I'm so glad you got to come home and things look good!

No changes for me after a membrane strip yesterday, not even a cramp (and I had been getting cramps before). I've been getting a little more blood tinged mucus for the past couple days, but definitely not my mucus plug. I'm getting really fed up with being pregnant + working full time + taking care of the toddler + not knowing if I might go into labor. I really want this baby to hurry up and come already!


----------



## atx614

Oh man Kate, I can't imagine working full time right now too. Are you working up till labor starts or will you start your maternity leave soon?


----------



## kategirl

atx614 said:


> Oh man Kate, I can't imagine working full time right now too. Are you working up till labor starts or will you start your maternity leave soon?

Working until labor starts!


----------



## Kazy

Wow Kate you are a champ to work that long!
Mispriss glad you get to come home. That's great news. 
Anyone have back labor before? I am having crazy on and off pains in my back that are starting to feel kind of rhythmic but they feel a little higher than what I would expect back labor to feel like. But I've never had back labor so I don't know. Is it really low near your tail bone or a little higher like where your kidneys are?


----------



## misspriss

I'm so glad to be back home and back on the waiting for baby to show up side, I think after monitoring me in the hospital and my BP staying low, as well as normal 24 hr protein, my doctor (at least myself for sure) is a lot less worried about me developing pre-eclampsia so soon, so I'm not as stressed about getting the baby out super soon. All she said was it was "very reassuring" to see my BP stay down at the hospital (perhaps she is wondering why her office is so stressful now, when even the hospital doesn't make it go up? LOL).


----------



## Hieveryone

Kazy said:


> Wow Kate you are a champ to work that long!
> Mispriss glad you get to come home. That's great news.
> Anyone have back labor before? I am having crazy on and off pains in my back that are starting to feel kind of rhythmic but they feel a little higher than what I would expect back labor to feel like. But I've never had back labor so I don't know. Is it really low near your tail bone or a little higher like where your kidneys are?

My last labour pains all centered around pain within my back passage / coccyx like cramp inside. Not sure if that was classed as back labour?


----------



## Kazy

Hieveryone said:


> Kazy said:
> 
> 
> Wow Kate you are a champ to work that long!
> Mispriss glad you get to come home. That's great news.
> Anyone have back labor before? I am having crazy on and off pains in my back that are starting to feel kind of rhythmic but they feel a little higher than what I would expect back labor to feel like. But I've never had back labor so I don't know. Is it really low near your tail bone or a little higher like where your kidneys are?
> 
> My last labour pains all centered around pain within my back passage / coccyx like cramp inside. Not sure if that was classed as back labour?Click to expand...

S
Did your labor pain stay in the same place throughout? And was your lo face up when you pushed him\her out?


----------



## Kiss08

I had back labor last time. It was more kidney area than tailbone. I never felt a contraction in my front. I think my daughter turned while I was in transition because I went from 5-10 cm in about 30 minutes. She was still in a funny position when I delivered her. Her head was sideways when it came out.


----------



## Kazy

Kiss08 said:


> I had back labor last time. It was more kidney area than tailbone. I never felt a contraction in my front. I think my daughter turned while I was in transition because I went from 5-10 cm in about 30 minutes. She was still in a funny position when I delivered her. Her head was sideways when it came out.

I've always heard that pushing them out that was was harder. Did you have trouble or almost c section? That's my worry.


----------



## Eline

Wow Kate, I'm impressed you'll be working until labor starts! I was planning to work until 39 weeks, but I'm now thinking about going on maternity leave two days early. I'm getting tired of work and I can't concentrate as I used to. I'm also really hating my boss right now. He just keeps piling work on my desk, while I only have a couple of days at work left. I really just want to punch him in the face right now.


----------



## Kiss08

Kazy said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> I had back labor last time. It was more kidney area than tailbone. I never felt a contraction in my front. I think my daughter turned while I was in transition because I went from 5-10 cm in about 30 minutes. She was still in a funny position when I delivered her. Her head was sideways when it came out.
> 
> I've always heard that pushing them out that was was harder. Did you have trouble or almost c section? That's my worry.Click to expand...

As a first time mom, I pushed her out in 40 minutes which is relatively fast. The last 5-10 minutes they were worried about her heart rate dropping during contractions so they gave me oxygen but otherwise, it was fine. Pushing is the best part of labor, in my opinion. Not sure if it's relevant or not, but I didn't have an epidural and did not deliver on my back. I don't know if those factors impacted things or not.


----------



## atx614

Last night I thought was the start of something. I was so crampy and in pain, but all back to normal today. Ugh. How's everyone else feeling?

I have a scan tomorrow, excited to see how big he is, nervous too. Last night I had a dream he got stuck while I was pushing him out cause he was so big! Now I am nervous! Anyone give birth to a big baby before? How'd it go?


----------



## Kiss08

atx614 said:


> Last night I thought was the start of something. I was so crampy and in pain, but all back to normal today. Ugh. How's everyone else feeling?
> 
> I have a scan tomorrow, excited to see how big he is, nervous too. Last night I had a dream he got stuck while I was pushing him out cause he was so big! Now I am nervous! Anyone give birth to a big baby before? How'd it go?

On Tuesday, I had lots of back tightenings that felt exactly like my early labor with my first. Yesterday, I was totally fine all day and barely even had my normal BHs. I'm still early though..


----------



## kategirl

I've had some crampy/achy/nauseous days on and off, and I'm having one today. I don't know that it's actually a sign of anything since I've also gotten it other days. I slept really badly last night, mostly tossing and turning from 2:30 am on, so that might be part of the reason I feel run down today. But I have had bloody (thin) mucus for a couple days now, so hopefully my body is getting ready, just very slowly...


----------



## Eline

I had some cramping and back pain this morning, which ended with a 15 minute long very painful cramp around noon, which scared me a lot. I was wondering how labour would be compared to the worst period cramps I've ever had (which leave me unable to sit down through them): well this was definitely as bad as my worst period cramps already. I was about to go home when the cramp subsided and this afternoon I haven't felt a thing.


----------



## Kazy

atx614 said:


> Last night I thought was the start of something. I was so crampy and in pain, but all back to normal today. Ugh. How's everyone else feeling?
> 
> I have a scan tomorrow, excited to see how big he is, nervous too. Last night I had a dream he got stuck while I was pushing him out cause he was so big! Now I am nervous! Anyone give birth to a big baby before? How'd it go?

This is me to a tee yesterday. Woke up with a few co tractions but nothing major. Appointment this morning she said no changes boo! Did a sweep and now I have a ton of cramping. So we will see what happens. She said baby's head is down but is turned sideways. I know babies often move in labor but does anyone know if this can slow the start of labor? 
My phone app says I'm due in 11 hours lol. I don't even want to see what it says tomorrow morning.


----------



## Kiss08

Kazy said:


> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> Last night I thought was the start of something. I was so crampy and in pain, but all back to normal today. Ugh. How's everyone else feeling?
> 
> I have a scan tomorrow, excited to see how big he is, nervous too. Last night I had a dream he got stuck while I was pushing him out cause he was so big! Now I am nervous! Anyone give birth to a big baby before? How'd it go?
> 
> This is me to a tee yesterday. Woke up with a few co tractions but nothing major. Appointment this morning she said no changes boo! Did a sweep and now I have a ton of cramping. So we will see what happens. She said baby's head is down but is turned sideways. I know babies often move in labor but does anyone know if this can slow the start of labor?
> My phone app says I'm due in 11 hours lol. I don't even want to see what it says tomorrow morning.Click to expand...

I'm not sure if it would slow the start of labor but it can slow the progression of it because the baby's head isn't putting the pressure needed on the cervix to dilate it. That being said, my first was posterior and once I was in active labor, I had her 6 hours later which is considered fast for a first timer so it's not always the case. Contractions cause lots of babies to turn, too. Since I had a posterior presentation last time, my doctor suggested I do things to work on baby's position this time. I go to a chiropractor and she suggests spending time on your hands and knees to encourage baby to turn (or stay turned). You can also do "cat cows" which is a yoga progression on hands and knees.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Hosp is suppose to start calling me tomorrow! I could have her any day now anyways, but I'm on the list to get it going :) 
That's exciting!


----------



## Kristin.K

Hi ladies!!!

Has any one had cramps? I had mild cramps this morning for about 15 minutes and then went away... I haven't had anything since. Just wondering if it's my body getting "ready" or if I just happened to have cramps? haha 

Also props to you who are working until your due date! Ugh I'm so checked out right now and cannot concentrate... daydreaming of babies :) My last day of work is this Friday and then taking PTO the following week and then my due date is the 18th.

I had a scan this last Monday for my 38th week. The baby weighed 6 pounds 10 oz, which seems to be average from what I've read, however the ultrasound tech said the baby is measuring about a week behind, but that it's fine and some babies are smaller and that it really shouldn't change the due date. Anyone have this situation? I mean, naturally, I'm freaking out inside... haha


----------



## kategirl

Kristin.K said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> Has any one had cramps? I had mild cramps this morning for about 15 minutes and then went away... I haven't had anything since. Just wondering if it's my body getting "ready" or if I just happened to have cramps? haha

I've been getting cramps on an off for a few weeks now, and still no baby. My OB said these can often occur with BH contractions, even if you're not feeling the tightening.

Today I keep getting pains way down low that almost feel like gas, but then they go away without any evidence of actual gas. I don't think they're actually productive in any way, so it's frustrating!


----------



## Kiss08

Cramps are normal. Can mean your body is getting ready. Can also mean you are dehydrated or that you're overdoing it. :)

Keep in mind those ultrasounds aren't super accurate. They can be off by a pound in either direction.


----------



## ImSoTired

hello all! 

still waiting here too. cramping regularly the past week or so and feeling some pressure but nothing regular. also, tmi, i am going to the bathroom numerous times a day. I'm hoping that it all means something but i won't bold my breath until 39 weeks. please don't be late, baby!

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## atx614

Seems we're all in the same boat! Can't wait for some more babie to arrive! 

I had my house nice and clean, but over the last week haven't had energy to clean. Now it looks normal again, ugh.


----------



## mrskcbrown

My waters are going to be broken tonight at 12 midnight. Hopefully this will work and I'll have a baby girl tomorrow!! So excited!!!


----------



## lisaalove

Kristin.K said:


> I had a scan this last Monday for my 38th week. The baby weighed 6 pounds 10 oz, which seems to be average from what I've read, however the ultrasound tech said the baby is measuring about a week behind, but that it's fine and some babies are smaller and that it really shouldn't change the due date. Anyone have this situation? I mean, naturally, I'm freaking out inside... haha

On 38+4 I had an US and tech guessed 6lbs 10 oz had him 39+1 6lbs 4oz so she was pretty darn close! Though we already knew he was going to be a smaller baby. Don't worry about it at all! (Though I can't say anything as far as due dates are concerned as I was induced)


----------



## atx614

mrskcbrown said:


> My waters are going to be broken tonight at 12 midnight. Hopefully this will work and I'll have a baby girl tomorrow!! So excited!!!

Yay! So glad you don't have to get a c section!! Good luck can't wait to hear your update!


----------



## kajastarlight

Mrskcbrown - good luck!


----------



## Leikela

Well baby dropped 2 days ago and today I had cramping and diahrrea. Also a lot more discharge. I think my body is getting ready. I have a scheduled C Section for May 19th but don't know if I'll make it to then. 

It is exciting to see we are all having the same symptoms though. We are all getting ready to have babies! And all the best to you kcbrown! :)


----------



## misspriss

Eh baby dropped for me a couple weeks ago, loose stools and increased discharge....and nothing yet! I was so hoping for today...


----------



## Kiss08

mrskcbrown said:


> My waters are going to be broken tonight at 12 midnight. Hopefully this will work and I'll have a baby girl tomorrow!! So excited!!!

Good luck!!!


----------



## kategirl

kajastarlight, I hope you have a baby by now or are close! :)



misspriss said:


> Eh baby dropped for me a couple weeks ago, loose stools and increased discharge....and nothing yet! I was so hoping for today...

Same here! I'm due in 2 days and was so hopeful I'd have him on my own this time, but I'm thinking it looks less and less likely. Baby has dropped, I've been 3 cm/50% effaced for three appointments in a row, I've had cramps on and off for weeks, and bloody mucus for 6 days now. I'll be so happy for my appointment on Tuesday so we can get an induction scheduled - at least then I'll feel like there is a real end in sight!


----------



## misspriss

kategirl said:


> kajastarlight, I hope you have a baby by now or are close! :)
> 
> 
> 
> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> Eh baby dropped for me a couple weeks ago, loose stools and increased discharge....and nothing yet! I was so hoping for today...
> 
> Same here! I'm due in 2 days and was so hopeful I'd have him on my own this time, but I'm thinking it looks less and less likely. Baby has dropped, I've been 3 cm/50% effaced for three appointments in a row, I've had cramps on and off for weeks, and bloody mucus for 6 days now. I'll be so happy for my appointment on Tuesday so we can get an induction scheduled - at least then I'll feel like there is a real end in sight!Click to expand...

I'm not even that close, no action at all down there, had some cramping today though after DTD! So exciting...today would have been my mom's birthday, she passed away a few years ago, we are naming the baby after her, so I was really hoping we might get lucky and she'd show up a little early, but no such luck!


----------



## mrskcbrown

I am 7cm! My hat goes off to you ladies who did or are going to do labor naturally. I'm a wuss and got the epidural. They had to do it twice. It didn't work the first time:(. Can't wait to see her sweet face&#128512;


----------



## misspriss

mrskcbrown said:


> I am 7cm! My hat goes off to you ladies who did or are going to do labor naturally. I'm a wuss and got the epidural. They had to do it twice. It didn't work the first time:(. Can't wait to see her sweet face&#128512;

So close! :happydance:


----------



## Kazy

Eloise Hope was born at 7:55 this morning. And it was super fast! My water broke at 6:15 contractions started. Barely made it to the hospital and 10 minutes later she was born at 7:55. She is so perfect.


----------



## atx614

Yay! She will be here so soon mrsbrown!

Go for a long walk today Misspriss!! Hope your dd comes today too!

Heading to my 40 week apt! Excited to see what's going on!


----------



## atx614

Congrats kazy!!! I hope my labor is that fast :) can't wait to see baby pics! Enjoy your sweet lo!


----------



## misspriss

Oh yay Kazy!!


----------



## Kiss08

mrskcbrown said:


> I am 7cm! My hat goes off to you ladies who did or are going to do labor naturally. I'm a wuss and got the epidural. They had to do it twice. It didn't work the first time:(. Can't wait to see her sweet face&#55357;&#56832;

7 cm already - that's great!! You'll be meeting your baby soon!!



Kazy said:


> Eloise Hope was born at 7:55 this morning. And it was super fast! My water broke at 6:15 contractions started. Barely made it to the hospital and 10 minutes later she was born at 7:55. She is so perfect.

Congrats!! That's reallllllly fast!!! Glad all went well! Born on her due date, too. That's fun.


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, Kazy!!!!!

So many babies coming, I hope I didn't have to wait too much longer for mine!


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats Kazy! Beautiful name! 

Good luck mrskcbrown! Not much longer, hopefully!


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Kazy!!! :)

kcbrown, you're almost there!!! :)


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Congrats!!


----------



## Hieveryone

Kazy said:


> Eloise Hope was born at 7:55 this morning. And it was super fast! My water broke at 6:15 contractions started. Barely made it to the hospital and 10 minutes later she was born at 7:55. She is so perfect.

Blimey - that is quick! Congratulations x


----------



## mrskcbrown

Baby is here!! Koreena Madison. 8lbs, 2oz and 20 inches. Born at 12:50. I'll post pics later. Two-three pushes and then God blessed us!!


----------



## atx614

My dr said he would induce today, but baby is still measuring under 8 pounds so I am holding out! Next apt is Wednesday, but hoping he comes sooner!


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, mrskcbrown!

Okay, TMI, but has anyone had leaking waters before? I don't feel like anything is leaking (and certainly don't feel like my urine is leaking), but I've having a lot more wet on my panty liners than the last couple days. I'm still definitely having mucus too (though no longer bloody like the rest of the week), but the wetness is at least twice as much as I was having yesterday and seems less slippery. The OB nurse line said they didn't think it was an issue and that I didn't need to get checked out. I'm sure they're probably right, but it just seems odd that my mucus picked up that much today. :shrug: I might only be even thinking about it as a possible concern due to the fact that my SIL had her water leak for most likely a week before she started getting some contractions, went in and they had to do an emergency C-section due to infection. I was just wondering if anyone has been getting really large amounts of mucus, or if you've had a really slow leak in your water that seemed like it was just increased mucus?


----------



## atx614

Congrats mrsbrown!!

Kate, I have had a lot more discharge the past week and a half. I have to change my panties several times a day cause they are wet, ugh. I also have the mucousy discharge several times a day.


----------



## kategirl

Yeah, I'm on my third set of panty liners since this morning. :(


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Congrats ladies!


----------



## Leikela

Congrats kcbrown on the birth of your daughter! That is great you didn't need a C-Section! :)

I have had increased discharge, along with cramping the past two days. I think it is normal as we get closer to delivery time!


----------



## MrsMandy

Well ladies sorry to have been awol for a few days, but I was a bit busy finally having my gorgeous little boy who wanted to keep us waiting as long as possible!! 10 days late and 38 hours of labour later and little William finally made his grand arrival into the world at 4.46am May 8th, a healthy 7lbs 15oz! 
We had a bit of journey together from complete back contractions (don't let the hospital fob you off saying that it's just the early part and to.stay at home until contractions get started in the bump and become regular! If you feel that it is more than that get checked! When hubby insisted on taking me to be checked even though I said it can't be yet as I still hadn't felt any contractions in my bump, I was 5cm, contracting every 5-10 mins, thinking that I was still just in early stages and not progressing anywhere!) 
When my waters broke at 8cm they had meconium in them and they had been bulging it tricked my cervix into thinking I was fully dilated when I was still only 8cm.
We then had a problem with my body wanting to push before I was fully dilated I couldn't stop it and it was causing his heartrate to drop. They got me wheeled down to theatre to prep for an emergency c section meanwhile I got to 10cm and was able to push him out with the slight aid of a vontous! All done with just a warm bath and gas and air just from 8cm in an attempt to help me slow my breathing enough through the contractions trying to get me to push before he was ready!
My poor little man is struggling with feeding due to a headache from the vontouse but he's getting there now so fingers crossed we'll be able to get home today!

Congratulations on the babies I've missed in the last couple days, hope you all have a swift and easy recovery! 
Hope those of you with promising signs get to meet your babies really soon!!


----------



## Hieveryone

Congratulations all. They really do seem to be coming at once now! Xxx


----------



## samzi

Congrats to all those who have had thier babies :)
I'm due in 8 days but they don't want me going over 41 weeks so he needs to come on his own before the 22nd May (13 days) or it's induction for me. Hopefully he does cos I dont fancy induction one bit!!


----------



## atx614

Congrats mrsmandy! So glad he came out without a c section!!

Today is my due date, but still no sign of little man. Increased discharge and more BMs, but have had those a while now. Getting impatient!!


----------



## Kiss08

Increased discharge is normal. Waters leaking tends to be more watery/slippery and also has a distinct sweet smell. 

Congrats on all the recent births!!!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

At the hosp waiting on my room to start pitocin! Baby is coming :)


----------



## misspriss

YAY!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats MrsMandy!! I too had my baby May 8, but only 10 hours of labor.

Glad to see so many healthy babies. I'm going home today from hospital.


----------



## Leikela

Congrats MsMandy! That is great you didn't need a C Section!

All the best to you Meagan! Yay for baby finally coming!


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, MrsMandy!



Kiss08 said:


> Increased discharge is normal. Waters leaking tends to be more watery/slippery and also has a distinct sweet smell.

Hmmm, mine is definitely watery and a little slippery, and it does have a kind of sweet smell. I hope it's just that my mucus plug is really dissolving since they have said they don't want me to come in to get checked out and I don't have an OB appt until Tuesday. :(


----------



## Kazy

Congrats mrskcbrown. That's awesome.news that you had the vaginal delivery you were hoping for. 
Happy mothers day everyone!!


----------



## Kiss08

kategirl said:


> Congrats, MrsMandy!
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> Increased discharge is normal. Waters leaking tends to be more watery/slippery and also has a distinct sweet smell.
> 
> Hmmm, mine is definitely watery and a little slippery, and it does have a kind of sweet smell. I hope it's just that my mucus plug is really dissolving since they have said they don't want me to come in to get checked out and I don't have an OB appt until Tuesday. :(Click to expand...

At your OB appt I think they can do a quick test to see if it's fluid or just discharge. Much more common to be discharge as leaking fluids without going into labor is pretty rare. I know you know someone who that happened to but it's definitely more the exception than the rule.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Hi ladies, happy mothers day to you gals who are or are soon to be mom's! 

My Little one made her appearance at 8:17am this morning weighing a whopping 9lbs 11oz!!! 
I had 12 hours of manageable pitocin with 2 shots of morphine before it got bad and requested the epidural. I was fine until it wore off around 7 or 730 and I felt everything. Contractions on steroids and it was terrible. I went from 7 to 10 in less than 5 minutes and in 3 gigantic pushes she was out. 

I'm in pretty rough shape but glad it's over :) Time to rest. Happy Sunday xo


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Meagan! Sorry the birth itself was painful but at least it is over and your baby is here! Time to recover and get your body back! :)


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Thanks! The juice was definitely worth the squeeze although there were moments where I wasn't sure I could do it! I wouldn't ever want to be induced again!! Holy smokes. 

Congrats to everyone else with babies the last few days xox


----------



## atx614

Congrats Meagan! Best Mother's Day present ever!!


----------



## atx614

Ladies that have gone past due dates in this pregnancy or previous ones, t what gestation did you have your baby? We're you induced or did you go into labor naturally?

My dr. asked about inducing me Wednesday. I am so uncomfortable and it's tempting, but I really want to go into labor on my own and think I can last longer than wednesday. Also going to the accupuncurist tomorrow, so hopeful that will help.


----------



## lisaalove

atx614 said:


> Ladies that have gone past due dates in this pregnancy or previous ones, t what gestation did you have your baby? We're you induced or did you go into labor naturally?
> 
> My dr. asked about inducing me Wednesday. I am so uncomfortable and it's tempting, but I really want to go into labor on my own and think I can last longer than wednesday. Also going to the accupuncurist tomorrow, so hopeful that will help.

With my first I went into labor at 41w (didn't know I was in labor as I couldn't feel ccontractions) went in that same day to be induced and they told me I was already in labor my labor wasnt progressing after a ppint anyways so i ended up getting pitocin. Though I did start labor naturally it ended with pitocin haha


----------



## atx614

Thanks! That's good to know!! I haven't had any painful contractions yet either, but really hoping soon!!


----------



## Picksbaby

I don't come on here as much as I use the Facebook may babies but thought I would give a up date Macy arrived on the 8th May at 10.45pm full head of hair.

My labour. I had to be induced as my fluid levels were just 5cms and we had no idea were the water was going. On Thursday night they started me off. Being induced didn't really work on my body they gave me some tampon thing and I was 1cm at 9.30pm Thursday started having contractions every 3/4mins but they were irregular. Started loosing blood but they did nothing at 11/12 this tampon thing fell out with my plug.
Contractions went down to 2 every ten mins but they refused to check me and said I had to wait to 9pm Friday to be checked. Called my mum asking her to come down at 6.30/7pm just to see a fresh face got checked by the consultant at 8.30/9pm she asked why I had been bleeding and nothing been done about it. She done a check I was 3cm, full effaced and bulging membranes.

Went down to clu and they popped my waters at 10.13 macy was here at 10.45. Took me 25min to go from 3cm to fully dilated and 8mins pushing.

All in all a pretty quick labour. My contractions and thick and fast after popping my waters I don't think I had a break between contractions.

I had a hemorrhage after having her my body didn't know what to do they think it was from having such a quick labour. I lost 825ml of blood. The rest is a blur my other half has to fill in a lot of the gaps since then


----------



## MeaganMackenz

I know they aren't all the same, but if you can avoid induction do it. It wasn't worth it. Although my baby was almost 10lbs which would have been a shock to go to term or later with! 
Try whatever else you can, that's my opinion.


----------



## whattoexpect

With my first I went into labour at 40+6 on my own. Dr won't even talk induction until 8 days over, so I could be looking at another two weeks yet, which makes me want to cry.


----------



## kategirl

Congrats, Picksbaby!

With my first I went a full week over, and they ended up inducing on the evening of 41+0 (so the baby was born morning of 41+1). I had no signs of labor except for 2 cm dilation and 75% effacement, but the induction was pretty easy. Contractions were intense and I did get an epidural, but that was in my plans anyway.

Today I'm 40+1. I'm still slightly worried about if my water is very slowly leaking; I called the nurse line last night again and they felt like I was borderline on needing to get checked out, but they decided I really didn't need to unless I felt any small gushes after laying/sitting down for about a half hour, otherwise it was most likely just discharge. I'm really looking forward to my OB appointment tomorrow so she can check me out and also plan an induction date!


----------



## Kiss08

I've not personally been induced but from what I hear from other moms, pitocin contractions are far worse than natural contraction. I'm hoping to go into labor far before this, but my cut off for when I'd be willing to be induced (assuming everyone is doing okay) is 2 weeks past my due date.


----------



## Kazy

atx614 said:


> Ladies that have gone past due dates in this pregnancy or previous ones, t what gestation did you have your baby? We're you induced or did you go into labor naturally?
> 
> My dr. asked about inducing me Wednesday. I am so uncomfortable and it's tempting, but I really want to go into labor on my own and think I can last longer than wednesday. Also going to the accupuncurist tomorrow, so hopeful that will help.

I think it depends too on what you are planning for pain management. I was induced with #3 and it was difficult pain wise because there were no breaks in contractions. I was 2cm and 80% for her. 
This time I was planning on waiting up to 10 days over to avoid induction. I was 2-3 cm and 0% on Thursday. Went naturally Friday am. Pain was much note manageable mostly because I had at least 10 seconds between contractions. Doesn't sound like much but for me made it doable.


----------



## misspriss

I had a failed induction with DS, the contractions were bearable with no pain releif on pit, but the no breaks between was what got me.


----------



## kajastarlight

My induction was "ok" all except the part where my epidural ran out then they broke my water and I ended up going to full dilation and pushing with no epidural. I won't lie - that hurt... BUT I was not prepared in any way to do it without pain meds.... Also I did not feel the difference when they turned off my protein, but I was fully dilated then.


----------



## RubysMommy

With dd I had my membranes scraped in the morning at exactly 41 weeks and went from 2 to 3 cm. then my water broke at 11:45pm that night and she was born before 8am at 41+1.


----------



## misspriss

Appointment today was peachy. BP lower than it has been, urine clear. She checked me, baby is lower and cervix is softening but no dilation. That is what EPO does, right? Soften and eventually thin the cervix? Guess it may be working.


----------



## atx614

Ya, with dd I was induced and had no breaks between contractions and that was rough. She did come quickly though which was nice. Just waiting it out. Today my lower bump feels sooo sore. Not sure if he is moving own, but I sure hope so!


Congrats picksbaby!


----------



## Leikela

atx, my lower bump is sore too! I notice it feels that way after standing for too long or doing too much. With Mother's Day yesterday, I was at the store, my parents then my in-laws and didn't get home until after 8PM. My bump was hurting so badly and I could feel the baby squirming and squirming! LOL I am bit better today after resting. I hope yours feels better too!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

kajastarlight said:


> My induction was "ok" all except the part where my epidural ran out then they broke my water and I ended up going to full dilation and pushing with no epidural. I won't lie - that hurt... BUT I was not prepared in any way to do it without pain meds.... Also I did not feel the difference when they turned off my protein, but I was fully dilated then.

This is almost exactly what happened to me!! I told the nurse I was starting to feel things again so she checked me and my water broke. That's around when the epidural stopped all together and I felt the entire thing after. The contractions were nuts! I wouldn't want those kind ever again.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww congratulations to all those who've had their babies!!! Xxx


----------



## MrsMandy

Congratulations Meagan (and picksbaby and any other mummies if I missed you?)
Just catching up with everyones stories whilst battling through an endless night of feeds!
William has a tounge tie which is making it difficult for him to get latched and take enough from me, he also has lost too much weight from birth so I'm still in hospital with a tough routine of feed as long as possible (getting about 20-30mins) then top up with what I have been able to express, and a little more top up with formula and then back on the pump for 20-30 mins to have it ready for the next feed, which by this time is in an hour! This has been my last day and night and I'm exhausted!!! But hopefully it'll get his weight back up and we'll be allowed home once the tie has been checked and treated if they feel it's necessary! 

Hope it's not too much longer for those of you who are still waiting!! Xx


----------



## Eline

Congratulations for all the new babies! 

I'm still waiting patiently over here! I was monitored this morning and baby is doing fine! I did have a few BH while monitored which according to the midwife might be a sign that baby will come early as BH are less common in the morning. But we'll just have to wait and see. I'm still hoping to get a couple of days rest before giving birth. Tomorrow is my last day at work.


----------



## Kiss08

MrsMandy said:


> Congratulations Meagan (and picksbaby and any other mummies if I missed you?)
> Just catching up with everyones stories whilst battling through an endless night of feeds!
> William has a tounge tie which is making it difficult for him to get latched and take enough from me, he also has lost too much weight from birth so I'm still in hospital with a tough routine of feed as long as possible (getting about 20-30mins) then top up with what I have been able to express, and a little more top up with formula and then back on the pump for 20-30 mins to have it ready for the next feed, which by this time is in an hour! This has been my last day and night and I'm exhausted!!! But hopefully it'll get his weight back up and we'll be allowed home once the tie has been checked and treated if they feel it's necessary!
> 
> Hope it's not too much longer for those of you who are still waiting!! Xx

Sorry breastfeeding has been so rough so far!! Is he getting a revision for his tongue tie?


----------



## DebbieF

atx614 said:


> Ladies that have gone past due dates in this pregnancy or previous ones, t what gestation did you have your baby? We're you induced or did you go into labor naturally?
> 
> My dr. asked about inducing me Wednesday. I am so uncomfortable and it's tempting, but I really want to go into labor on my own and think I can last longer than wednesday. Also going to the accupuncurist tomorrow, so hopeful that will help.

I went over with my first. I was induced at 41+1 and had her at 41+2


----------



## kategirl

So, I had pain for about 7 hours on and off yesterday, they even got to be regular at about 10 min apart... and then they stopped. Horrible sporadic pain this morning, then that stopped and I just felt awful (weak, exhausted) and went to my OB appointment. My OB asked if I was in labor since she thought I looked really pale and just "looked" like I was in labor. She had me go home instead of back to work (though I'm working from home) because she really thinks I may go into active labor today, though I've been feeling better since I got home (go figure). I've been having some really mild rhythmic pains, but they are just annoying and nothing stronger. My OB wanted to induce tomorrow but the hospital doesn't have any appointments until Saturday! So I really hope I either start feeling better or go into labor soon!


----------



## misspriss

Nothing much happening here. 37 weeks dead on I got BH on and off all day and lost some plug...nothing since. We DTD twice Friday, and DH wasn't feeling well the next two days so I was hoping when we DTD last night thins might pick up again. Nope, nothing...So today I went shopping and walked fro 1.5 hours straight...lots of movement, no BH, nothing...so far nothing but a little softening of the cervix when she checked me last. Hoping to see some progress soon!

I am due the 29th, we have out of state family visiting the 23-25th, who really wanted to see a new baby, not a really pregnant lady :haha: I figured with my luck, I will be in the hospital all weekend and they won't really see either! LOL


----------



## MItoDC

YAY! Loving all the baby updates!! I'm due on the 29th too - and no signs or symptoms besides some BH. Literally nothing else (still just the super pregnant symptoms like pitting edema and the inability to sleep!!!). Just twiddling my thumbs and hoping she doesn't make us wait too much longer - I don't think I can take the suspense!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats to all!! Patience to those who are still waiting. In a lot of ways I wish I was still preggo then I wouldn't have to share my baby with family who want to hold and see her (besides hubby and kids). I'm selfish. I'm also 40 and deciding if this should be our last baby or if we should have one more after Koreena makes a year. Hubby is fine either way. We will see. Hugs to everyone!!


----------



## atx614

Still no sign of baby here. I still have hope I will go into labor on my own, but I will be induced Monday if he hasn't arrived yet. I will be 9 days over then. I really don't want to be induced, but at the same time I am SO done being pregnant lol.


----------



## mrskcbrown

atx614 said:


> Still no sign of baby here. I still have hope I will go into labor on my own, but I will be induced Monday if he hasn't arrived yet. I will be 9 days over then. I really don't want to be induced, but at the same time I am SO done being pregnant lol.

I know the feeling. I was 6 days overdue and no sign of baby. Had to have waters broken to start labor. Good luck!!


----------



## atx614

Thanks mrsbrown! I am working on patience for sure, but it is hard! I am excited to know the end date though!


----------



## Kiss08

Ohhh hope it happens for you soon atx!!


----------



## kategirl

atx, I'm right there with you! I'm 4 days late right now and have an induction appointment for Saturday. I can barely wait two more days until I can get this little one out...

My husband and I had some adult fun last night to try to see if it would help. It did bring the cramps back and I have even MORE discharge now (which was already up to a disgusting level) and some blood again, but no actual labor. Boo.


----------



## Kiss08

The amount of discharge one can experience during pregnancy is alarming..


----------



## atx614

Haha it's so true kiss! I feel like I am constantly changing my panties or liner haha.

Good luck Saturday Kate! It sounds like your body is so close to starting labor on its own! Either way, two days! You can do it.

I think I am more nervous about him having melconium poop before he's born with me going 9 days over. It makes me really nervous!


----------



## samzi

I literally feel as if I have been kicked in the bits, after walking a little bit. School/nursery runs are a nightmare :(


----------



## kategirl

atx614 said:


> I think I am more nervous about him having melconium poop before he's born with me going 9 days over. It makes me really nervous!

My daughter was 8 days over (induced the evening of 7 days over) and she managed not to poop before she got out, but pooped literally about 4 times in the first 10 minutes she was out. There was poop EVERYWHERE! The nurse and I eventually decided it was best for her to take the baby and get a diaper on and get her cleaned up a little instead of the normal 45 minutes of immediate skin to skin they try to do. I never even changed a melconium diaper; the nurse changed the first diaper for me since I was still numb from the epidural, and my daughter had already gotten it all out by then. :)


----------



## atx614

I really hope he holds it!! If he does poop in me and swallows it, how bad is it? Has anyone had any experience?


----------



## MrsMandy

Kiss08 said:


> MrsMandy said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Meagan (and picksbaby and any other mummies if I missed you?)
> Just catching up with everyones stories whilst battling through an endless night of feeds!
> William has a tounge tie which is making it difficult for him to get latched and take enough from me, he also has lost too much weight from birth so I'm still in hospital with a tough routine of feed as long as possible (getting about 20-30mins) then top up with what I have been able to express, and a little more top up with formula and then back on the pump for 20-30 mins to have it ready for the next feed, which by this time is in an hour! This has been my last day and night and I'm exhausted!!! But hopefully it'll get his weight back up and we'll be allowed home once the tie has been checked and treated if they feel it's necessary!
> 
> Hope it's not too much longer for those of you who are still waiting!! Xx
> 
> Sorry breastfeeding has been so rough so far!! Is he getting a revision for his tongue tie?Click to expand...

Yeah they snipped it and now it's much better. He's still getting used to it and it takes a few attempt sometimes but now we're home he is feeding like a little piglet!! &#128516;


----------



## MrsMandy

atx614 said:


> I really hope he holds it!! If he does poop in me and swallows it, how bad is it? Has anyone had any experience?

William had meconium in my waters. I don't know if it's different in the states but here they just do 4hr obs for 24 hrs. They checked his temperature and breathing. I think if they found any signs of infection they would have just treated that but luckily he hadn't swalled any of it.


----------



## ImSoTired

I had a bit of meconium in my waters with my daughter I don't remember them doing anything out of the ordinary other than cleaning her off right away. 

Still waiting for ANYTHING. The occasional cramp and BH is not convincing me. I've done a lot of cleaning today and hope to go for a walk later, if possible, but I'm afraid baby is hanging tight and may come even after her due date. Trying to have patience. 

I hope everyone is well.


----------



## lisaalove

I had it in my waters this time around with DS2 and they had a nicu nurse at my delivery just in case along with observation time I believe it was four hours... I just remember they took him and I fell asleep (as I hadn't slept in 48+ hours) and won't lie it was possibly the last good sleep I've had since having him 
Though when I was born they thought I had swallowed some of mine and they had me on antibiotics from what my mom told me


----------



## Kazy

MrsMandy said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMandy said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Meagan (and picksbaby and any other mummies if I missed you?)
> Just catching up with everyones stories whilst battling through an endless night of feeds!
> William has a tounge tie which is making it difficult for him to get latched and take enough from me, he also has lost too much weight from birth so I'm still in hospital with a tough routine of feed as long as possible (getting about 20-30mins) then top up with what I have been able to express, and a little more top up with formula and then back on the pump for 20-30 mins to have it ready for the next feed, which by this time is in an hour! This has been my last day and night and I'm exhausted!!! But hopefully it'll get his weight back up and we'll be allowed home once the tie has been checked and treated if they feel it's necessary!
> 
> Hope it's not too much longer for those of you who are still waiting!! Xx
> 
> Sorry breastfeeding has been so rough so far!! Is he getting a revision for his tongue tie?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they snipped it and now it's much better. He's still getting used to it and it takes a few attempt sometimes but now we're home he is feeding like a little piglet!! &#128516;Click to expand...

How did the tongue tie procedure go? My lo has a slight tongue tie bit had been able to nurse ok. Only problem is that I hurt. Pediatrician says since she's gaining I don't need to do anything. But the lactation consultant said I should get another opinion if I am still sore.


----------



## Leikela

Good luck to all the ladies still waiting on their babies! I have a scheduled C section for Tuesday, but thought baby was coming today! I was having regular contractions since the morning time. My Dr. then sent me to the hospital where I continued with them but my cervix was still closed and thick. With no action going on there and the contractions slowing down after giving me an IV, they discharged me and sent me home. Now I am on bed rest until Tuesday. There is definitely a difference (less contractions) when I am just resting. But when they do randomly hit, they are painful! I just had to take a break from writing this to grab onto the couch because it hurt so much. I don't know how these are not labor pains but they aren't. I was hoping to have an early section today. Oh well. This will be the longest weekend of my life!


----------



## atx614

Oh man, those sound like labor pains! I am being induced Monday, so I will be waiting the weekend out with you!


----------



## Kazy

Leikela said:


> Good luck to all the ladies still waiting on their babies! I have a scheduled C section for Tuesday, but thought baby was coming today! I was having regular contractions since the morning time. My Dr. then sent me to the hospital where I continued with them but my cervix was still closed and thick. With no action going on there and the contractions slowing down after giving me an IV, they discharged me and sent me home. Now I am on bed rest until Tuesday. There is definitely a difference (less contractions) when I am just resting. But when they do randomly hit, they are painful! I just had to take a break from writing this to grab onto the couch because it hurt so much. I don't know how these are not labor pains but they aren't. I was hoping to have an early section today. Oh well. This will be the longest weekend of my life!

That's how my.labor started. Had an appointment Thursday am and she said they must be BH because there was no progress. I went into labor the next am. So maybe you'll get o e early.after all. :) if not its nice to have an end date in site I'm.sure.


----------



## misspriss

I haven't had much going on today, 38 weeks...I thought I had a real contraction tonight. I had been angry with DH for a while and huffing around all mad and stuff and then I had a real strong BH I guess, because nothing else happened after that...


----------



## MrsMandy

Kazy said:


> MrsMandy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsMandy said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Meagan (and picksbaby and any other mummies if I missed you?)
> Just catching up with everyones stories whilst battling through an endless night of feeds!
> William has a tounge tie which is making it difficult for him to get latched and take enough from me, he also has lost too much weight from birth so I'm still in hospital with a tough routine of feed as long as possible (getting about 20-30mins) then top up with what I have been able to express, and a little more top up with formula and then back on the pump for 20-30 mins to have it ready for the next feed, which by this time is in an hour! This has been my last day and night and I'm exhausted!!! But hopefully it'll get his weight back up and we'll be allowed home once the tie has been checked and treated if they feel it's necessary!
> 
> Hope it's not too much longer for those of you who are still waiting!! Xx
> 
> Sorry breastfeeding has been so rough so far!! Is he getting a revision for his tongue tie?Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah they snipped it and now it's much better. He's still getting used to it and it takes a few attempt sometimes but now we're home he is feeding like a little piglet!! &#128516;Click to expand...
> 
> How did the tongue tie procedure go? My lo has a slight tongue tie bit had been able to nurse ok. Only problem is that I hurt. Pediatrician says since she's gaining I don't need to do anything. But the lactation consultant said I should get another opinion if I am still sore.Click to expand...

The procedure was fine. Really quick and it didn't bother him. He was more upset at being woken up! 
I think it has helped a little bit but we had a different Dr interfere within half hour of the procedure trying to get a urine sample for something else and that got him so distressed he barely fed for the rest of the day and night after so it's taken him longer to get used to feeding again, meaning I'm still sore and my nipples are still recovering from all the expressing I had to do. I'm hoping that's the only reason I'm still in pain when I feed as I'm sure his position/latching on is fine. 
I would definitely get a second opinion if your in pain. 

William is a week old, yesterday he fed every 2-4 hours and for quite a while each time, then went from about 11pm to 4.30am without waking. Is that normal /ok? He has Fed 3 times this morning so I guess he's making up for it now? Xx


----------



## Kiss08

The bfing class I went to said you don't want them going more than 4 hours without a feed until 3-4 months old. A one off I'm sure is fine but not something you'd want to happen often for a couple weeks. Milk production is also most effective at night which is another reason you don't want to go a long span without stimulating production.


----------



## Kazy

I have never woken my babies at night. Once you milk is in you don't need to IMO. Keep watch on your sopply as everyone is different but all my kids slept 8 hours a night by 8-10 weeks.


----------



## misspriss

I was told the only reason I had to wake DS to feed was because he was a preemie, once he reached 8lbs and/or his due date (I forgot which) I was told not to worry about it.


----------



## MrsMandy

Hmm, funny how everyone gets told differing things!! 
I have my health visitor coming Monday and my midwife on Tuesday so I'll double check with them too
Thanks though, I think at the moment I wont worry too much so long as he continues to put on weight. Xx


----------



## misspriss

Well, nothing going down so far. Went for a long walk this morning, had a little cramping but nothing more...I was thinking today would be a great day, DH is off, he's off tomorrow...it would be a great time to be laboring....lol.


----------



## kategirl

Josh was born at 3:42 am on 5/15/15! I started kind of feeling like I might be having contractions while at work on Thursday afternoon, so I left a little early since I just didn't feel great. In the evening we went to the hospital but I wasn't dilating well even though they had me walk the halls for an hour and my contractions were 2 min apart, but they decided to give me an epidural and then eventually broke my water. After that things went quickly; I took a nap for an hour and a half, woke up and felt a little pressure, and I was 10 cm! A couple kin of pushing and he was out. Everything seems good except that his bilirubin is a little high (we're just keeping an eye on it) and his latch is giving me a lot of blistering/creasing (both things also happened with my daughter). I'm so happy he's out! :)

Oh, and he was 9 lb 6 oz, a full lb heavier than his sister and I never would have guessed!


----------



## kategirl

MrsMandy, I've always been told that up to 5-6 hours between feedings is completely fine in newborns as long as they are feeding more frequently at other times.


----------



## atx614

Congrats Kate!!!

I walked all day today! I am now quite crampy and had blood twice when I wiped, but now nothing. Fxed he comes on his own, or induction early Monday. Either way, I am so happy he will be here soon!


----------



## samzi

Well it's my due date today. Not counting on him arriving today though. My babies are always late


----------



## Leikela

I ended up going back to the hospital at 4 AM, as the contractions were closer together and so painful. I was 2 CM by then. I still had a C Section and they were able to remove a 6 cm fibroid. I am feeling a lot better than my 1st section.

Zachary John Reed made his appearance on 5/16/15 @ 7:12 AM, weighing 8 lbs 7 oz and measuring at 21 inches long. He is my little man and I love him so much!!

Congrats to you Kate! And best wishes to all the ladies still waiting! May it be your time soon!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150516_154602.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## atx614

Congrats leikla!

My contractions also got stronger and my little man Michael, middle name still undecided, arrived quickly! 9 pounds 12 oz, 21 inches! I was 10cm when arrived so another birth with no epidural for me!! Will post pic when we get a moment!


----------



## samzi

Congratulations :)


----------



## Kiss08

Aww so glad he came on his own atx! Congrats!

Congrats leikla!


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats to all 3 of you!


----------



## Kazy

Congrats to you all! So exciting :)


----------



## Eline

Welcome Josh, Zachary and Michael! Congrats to all mums. Two days to go for me, I had some bh and cramps last week but the weekend has been very quiet so the wait continues.


----------



## Leikela

atx614 said:


> Congrats leikla!
> 
> My contractions also got stronger and my little man Michael, middle name still undecided, arrived quickly! 9 pounds 12 oz, 21 inches! I was 10cm when arrived so another birth with no epidural for me!! Will post pic when we get a moment!

Congrats atx on the birth of Michael! And wow, you went very fast! God bless you with no epidural!


----------



## samzi

Due yesterday but still here today. Usually late with my babies so its not really a shock :lol:


----------



## MrsMandy

Congrats to all the new mummies!!!! Hope everyone is doing well. Xx

Thanks for the advice on feeding times, we had him weighed yesterday and he hasn't put on weight aso we have now upped his feeds to every 2 hours.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Congrats to everyone on your new additions. I wish every one sleep!! The one thing I so desperately want now lol!!


----------



## Kazy

mrskcbrown said:


> Congrats to everyone on your new additions. I wish every one sleep!! The one thing I so desperately want now lol!!

Same to you! I would take even n just a few consecutive hours


----------



## mrskcbrown

Not sure if I posted a pic. Here is my doll. Koreena Madison
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## misspriss

She is a doll! So beautifull!


----------



## ImSoTired

39 weeks today. I'm very ready but baby isn't. I just hope not to go too overdue :shrug:


----------



## MrsMandy

mrskcbrown said:


> Congrats to everyone on your new additions. I wish every one sleep!! The one thing I so desperately want now lol!!

Sleep? I distantly remember this was something I once enjoyed? Tonight I have been up and feeding every hour! ZZzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## samzi

Went to my mw appt today. She tried to do a sweep but I have a posterior cervix so she couldn't reach. Bit disappointed but what can you do.


----------



## samzi

dp


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It was my due date on Monday!

It has gone by so so quickly!! Hope your all doing well!


----------



## whattoexpect

I'm a week late with my update but Piper Nicole is here!!
It started last Wed at 130am. I woke up with contractions but I had been having them on and off for days so I wasn't sure it was going to lead anywhere. I went downstairs to breathe through them so hubby could sleep. By 3 am and after tracking that they were every 3-5 mins and over a min every time. The pain and pressure was intense and I just kept thinking I can't do this for hours I want an epidural. I called my mom to come stay with Dd1 so we could get to the hospital. She left right away but lives 2.5 hrs away. By the time she got to my house 6am the contractions were on top of each other and I could barely walk to the car. 30 mins later we pulled up at the hospital and I waited outside while hubby parked the car. I was moaning and rocking from side to side and in a few mins we were headed inside. I made it to the end of the hall before anorthern massive contraction hit and I braCed against the wall and my body started pushing. My water broke in true movie style and I started screaming, she's coming. A porter grabbed a wheelchair and pushed me to tge maternity ward. I was screaming to the nurses that she was coming. They put me right in a room took off my pants and told me to hold on while they got a Dr. as soon as the Dr walked in she said ok push. 2 pushes later piper was here.
8.8 lbs
21 inches 
May 13 @ 7am


----------



## Kiss08

Last day of work before maternity leave today! Woot!

Anyone else dealing with prodromal labor??? It's a beast!


----------



## Tibbymomma

Congrats to all who had their little munchkins! :) Just realized I haven't posted my birth announcement here. Ethan Michael was born at 41w1d on May 18th at 6:27PM weighing 7lbs5oz and measuring 20.5 inches long. He is such a little angel! :) <3 so blessed.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## misspriss

Such an angel!!!


----------



## mrskcbrown

whattoexpect said:


> I'm a week late with my update but Piper Nicole is here!!
> It started last Wed at 130am. I woke up with contractions but I had been having them on and off for days so I wasn't sure it was going to lead anywhere. I went downstairs to breathe through them so hubby could sleep. By 3 am and after tracking that they were every 3-5 mins and over a min every time. The pain and pressure was intense and I just kept thinking I can't do this for hours I want an epidural. I called my mom to come stay with Dd1 so we could get to the hospital. She left right away but lives 2.5 hrs away. By the time she got to my house 6am the contractions were on top of each other and I could barely walk to the car. 30 mins later we pulled up at the hospital and I waited outside while hubby parked the car. I was moaning and rocking from side to side and in a few mins we were headed inside. I made it to the end of the hall before anorthern massive contraction hit and I braCed against the wall and my body started pushing. My water broke in true movie style and I started screaming, she's coming. A porter grabbed a wheelchair and pushed me to tge maternity ward. I was screaming to the nurses that she was coming. They put me right in a room took off my pants and told me to hold on while they got a Dr. as soon as the Dr walked in she said ok push. 2 pushes later piper was here.
> 8.8 lbs
> 21 inches
> May 13 @ 7am

Wow what an intense, exciting delivery. Congrats!


----------



## Leikela

Congrats to all the new Momma's! And crazy story whattoexpect! Glad all the babies are here safe and sound! :)


----------



## samzi

I have my induction booked for monday morning, unless he comes before hand


----------



## VerbingNoun

My tiny human came on the 11th!


----------



## ImSoTired

My pink bundle arrived Friday night!:flower:


----------



## misspriss

samzi said:


> I have my induction booked for monday morning, unless he comes before hand

Mine is for Tuesday, due to the fact that Monday is a holiday here, otherwise it would be tomorrow as well! Good luck. I'm trying everything I can to go into labor beforehand.



VerbingNoun said:


> My tiny human came on the 11th!

Congratulations!



ImSoTired said:


> My pink bundle arrived Friday night!:flower:

YAY!


----------



## Kazy

Congrats on the new babies everyone!


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Congrats ladies!!


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats everyone!


----------



## atx614

Sounds like there will be a lot of babies arriving this week :)


----------



## MrsMandy

Congratulations ladies on all the new bubbas!! &#128512;


----------



## Kiss08

On Saturday night at 11:30, just after laying down to bed, my water broke. I felt a trickle so I jumped up and a huge gush came out. We called my doula and OB, did some last minute packing, took my final bump pictures, and we went to bed. I couldn't sleep and then around 12:45 I started feeling frequent, regular, painful contractions. Wary that my labors go quickly, I called my doula and asked her to come over. I labored for a few hours before trying to get some rest which resulted in contractions going away! They came back the next day once I got moving and I started active labor around 1:30 pm. My doula got to the house at 2:15. Man. I was in pain. We left for the hospital about an hour later. We also called my OB at this time. On the 10-15 minute drive to the hospital, I started feeling pressure and said I needed to push. We arrived at the hospital front entrance and grabbed a wheelchair. I was screaming and felt baby coming so in the haste, my husband left the car running right there! We quickly got up to labor and delivery where we bypassed registration and triage. I tore my pants off when we got in my room and climbed on the bed. They checked me and said I was 6-7 cm, 100% effaced, and at 0 station. I felt myself pushing at that point. They checked me again and said I was complete. They got the on call resident to come and deliver. Everything went great! OB arrived in time to deliver placenta and do my repair from my second degree tear. 

All told, 2 hours of active labor and 10-15 minutes of pushing got me my baby girl! Still no name. Love her!!


----------



## misspriss

Awesome story! Congratulations! 

Twas the night before induction, and all through the house, not a light was on nor any electronics... Because a big storm took out the power and they don't anticipate it back on for 2 days! I told Dr surely this would have labor start tonight!


----------



## Kazy

Congrats kiss! Glad you made it to the hospital on time!!

Misspriss- that stinks you have no electricity. At least you won't be there for the next few days !


----------



## misspriss

Lol no sooner did I post that, 11pm Monday I was falling asleep and heard the air conditioning start turning over and love and behold, power! All that worry for nothing, I guess they are super conservative with those estimates!


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Kiss! Great birth story!

Good luck Miss Priss!


----------



## misspriss

Thanks for all the well wishes everyone, I am super super nervous. My last experience with induction was a failure and I still have severe anxieties from it, I am really hoping and praying that my anxieties do not keep me from being successful this time.


----------



## samzi

Luke was born last night at 8:15 and he weighed 8lb10. It went very Quickly indeed and I almost had him in the bathroom!!


----------



## misspriss

Foley bulb is in, intermittent monitoring until it falls out and I'm contracting regularly, and/or my waters break. Kind of stressful day so far, I'll do the whole story later. Please everyone send prayers or hopes or vibes or whatever you do that it will work out and I'll have my VBAC :flower:


----------



## whattoexpect

Congrats to all the mommas, good luck misspriss! Sounds like lots of these babies just can't wait to get here.


----------



## MrsMandy

Yea for more bubbas born. :happydance:

Good luck miss priss hope it's going well now xx


----------



## Kazy

Hope all is going well misspriss. Thinking about you!


----------



## Leikela

All the best to you Miss Priss! We cannot wait to hear the news! :)


----------



## MItoDC

Babies, babies, babies!!! Loving reading all of your birth stories!! 2 days until my due date and not feeling like she's making any motions to show up before then. Not feeling great today though - pretty nauseous, but thinking a lot of that is from her moving all over the place. Best wishes to everyone with newborns and the rest who are waiting patiently for their bundles to arrive!! :flower:


----------



## Leikela

MltoDC, that is how my labor started! Not feeling well and feeling nauseous, then menstrual like cramps in my abdomen and lower back. Your time will be here soon! All the best to you! :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congrats on all the new babies!!! <3

Anyone else thinking about the next baby?? Or is it just me who's that crazy lol


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Nope! We're done at 3. This was it. The pregnancy was a nightmare anyway, I wouldn't want to do it again.


----------



## Kazy

xMissxZoiex said:


> Congrats on all the new babies!!! <3
> 
> Anyone else thinking about the next baby?? Or is it just me who's that crazy lol

We are done too. I love being pregnant but 4 is good for our family. I was always ready to have another baby within a few months of my others. So I don't think you are crazy. :)


----------



## RubysMommy

That's how I felt after Ruby, but this time I'm taking a few years off before considering another one. Lol.


----------



## kajastarlight

That is how i felt after DS1. By the time DS2 was born their father and I were broken up and I was a single mom of 2 under 2 so i didn't want another anytime soon! Now I am done. 3 is plenty :)


----------



## Leikela

I am done having kids as well. 2 is a perfect number for our family. I don't enjoy being pregnant either and this last one was a doozy so I am definitely done! LOL


----------



## samzi

We are done now. Family complete :)
It's day 4 and my milk came in last night, hoping it goes away soon. I'm not breastfeeding this time around. Also I've felt teary yesterday and today so hello baby blues.


----------



## misspriss

Baby Sara was born 5/28 at 8:51 pm, successful VBAC! She was 7lb 3oz, 20" long, pure perfection!

Here is the one picture I have off my phone, the rest are on the big camera:



Her first breastfeed :cloud9:


----------



## RubysMommy

Congrats again! Look at all her hair!


----------



## Kiss08

Here's my baby Amelia! She's doing great. I lost a lot of blood at delivery and ended up needing to get a blood transfusion today (as I type this actually!!). I'm hoping I'll be feeling better after this. Breastfeeding is generally going well though we seem to have some latch issues as my nipples have been bleeding a bit lately. Big sister loves Amelia. She talks about her all the time and is always wanting to hold her.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Congrats ladies! Such cuties!! 

Here's a pic of Lily, around 2 weeks old xox
 



Attached Files:







2015-05-29_13.12.16.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kazy

Congtats ladies. All the babies are so cute!!


----------



## MrsMandy

Congratulations ladies. What beautiful little bundles you all have! &#128512;


----------



## Leikela

Just wanted to post the professional pic that they took in the hospital of my Zach. :) Ladies, please post pics of your babies too! :)
 



Attached Files:







zach.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## lisaalove

He was exactly 1 month in this picture ^.^ ytimes flying now!
 



Attached Files:







20150526_205912.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kazy

Here is our little girl :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150514_155603.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mrskcbrown

Koreena will be 1 month on 6/8! Time is flying...
I'm 40 and have a 14 yr old, 4 yr old and a new baby....I'm done! One in high school, preschool and diapers. It's so tiring going out now and dealing with the jealousy of my 4 yr old and the attitude of my 14 yr old, that it simply leaves me overwhelmed!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 62 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MrsMandy

I can't believe that 4 weeks ago today my labour was about to start!!! Then 38hrs later this little cherub was finally born!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_118938401547059.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DebbieF

Here was one of the pics that was taken in the hospital. This little guy is 7 weeks old today. :)
 



Attached Files:







{e797166f-6465-462c-970f-cf9754811381}_4.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Leikela

Aw, I am loving all the baby pics! Congrats to everyone! Has everyone has their baby? I feel as though we have one person left.


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Got some bad news today.. I have some retained placenta :( Not sure to what degree or what the Dr wants to do about it as I didn't get phoned back after the ultrasound. 

I'm freaking out. I don't want surgery! I just wanted to have my baby and get back to normal. Now I face more crap and complications. Totally defeated right now.


----------



## RubysMommy

I'm sorry Meagan! I hope you don't need surgery. That sounds scary. 


Here's our little guy at 5 weeks old!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## whattoexpect

That sounds scary Meagan, how did you know? Was there something that prompted the ultrasound?


----------



## MeaganMackenz

whattoexpect said:


> That sounds scary Meagan, how did you know? Was there something that prompted the ultrasound?

My bleeding hasn't died down and is still bright red. I'm coming up on 4 weeks pp and the colour is still the same as the day after I had her. Quantity is less but yeah, I asked my Dr about it and she sent me for a scan yesterday. I haven't heard from the Dr on call as to what they want to do. They were suppose to call me yesterday and didn't :/


----------



## Kazy

MeaganMackenz said:


> whattoexpect said:
> 
> 
> That sounds scary Meagan, how did you know? Was there something that prompted the ultrasound?
> 
> My bleeding hasn't died down and is still bright red. I'm coming up on 4 weeks pp and the colour is still the same as the day after I had her. Quantity is less but yeah, I asked my Dr about it and she sent me for a scan yesterday. I haven't heard from the Dr on call as to what they want to do. They were suppose to call me yesterday and didn't :/Click to expand...

Hopefully its just your body healing slowly. Hopefully since they didn't call you quickly that means good news.


----------



## MrsMandy

Sending hugs Meagan, really hope it all gets sorted out for you soon xx


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Thanks gals, I'm hoping the Dr calls today and let's me know what we're doing. Waiting is killing me :(


----------



## Kiss08

I had to get an ultrasound as well. For me it was because my uterus wasn't shrinking down. They said if they found something, I'd need a D&C so I'm guessing that's what they'd do if they were worried about retained placenta. My ultrasound came back fine so I just had to take Methergine which is a medication that causes your uterus to contract. I took that for a week. My OB is happy with the progress so I don't have to go back for four weeks now (at my 6 week pp visit). I also had a hematoma where I tore and had to get a blood transfusion due to the amount of blood I lost at birth. I had a bilateral vaginal tear, one side deep and cutting into a blood vessel that they had trouble stopping bleeding. I also had a second degree perineal tear. Recovery is getting better but still quite rough. Baby is 11 days old now.


----------



## Kazy

Oh my kiss! That sounds painful. Hope you continue t o recover well.


----------



## atx614

Oh man! So sorry Meagan and kiss!! Meagan, hope the dr called back with some good news!


----------



## Leikela

Sorry to hear Meagan and Kiss!

Meagan, that happened to me with my first child but I was never diagnosed. I bled heavily for weeks and eventually passed a huge chunk of tissue, which I am assuming was placenta? Everything got better after that and I had no complications. This time around I was surprised that almost 3 weeks post partum I have basically stopped bleeding. I thought bleeding for weeks was normal because of my past pregnancy!

Anyway, I hope you both heal up soon and are enjoying your babies! :)


----------



## MeaganMackenz

Had the d & c this morning. Everything went well, not as scary as I figured. Hope it's the end of my heavy bleeding!!


----------



## MItoDC

I think we're the last May baby! I was starting to think that she'd end up being a June baby, but Alice surprised us and was born on May 31 at 11:50 a.m.! We're all happy and healthy and loving up on this beautiful girl.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2358.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kazy

Awww congrats mlt!

Meaghan glad that it wasn't too bad.


----------



## atx614

Congrats mito! She's beautiful! 

Glad everything is done now meaghan! Sorry this pregnancy has been so rough! Hope you can finally relax ome and recover fully.


----------



## Leikela

Congrats Mito, she is beautiful! :)


----------



## lisaalove

Congrats mito!
Meghan that's crazy I can't believe how rough everything has been for you! Happy to hear it went well and hope you start feeling better soon
Kiss that sounds like a scary minute you had there, happy to hear your feeling a little better now. My first was a rough recovery but this time it's been much easier (probably because he was 2 lbs lighter! :haha: ) 
my bleeding is on and off it will stop up completely and then just start back up again a week later. Can't believe I'll be 6w pp on monday.


----------



## atx614

My recovery has been easier this time too! And he was 4 pounds 7 oz bigger than my first!!! I am not sure if it's because it's my second or not, but I think it's because I was induced last time and went into labor on my own this time! I am almost 3w pp, and no red anymore, just a bit of brown.

How long did y'all wait to bath? I made it 10 days! They say 6 weeks, but when I called the nurse said its fine as long as I have hubby clean it right before.


----------



## Kiss08

atx614 said:


> My recovery has been easier this time too! And he was 4 pounds 7 oz bigger than my first!!! I am not sure if it's because it's my second or not, but I think it's because I was induced last time and went into labor on my own this time! I am almost 3w pp, and no red anymore, just a bit of brown.
> 
> How long did y'all wait to bath? I made it 10 days! They say 6 weeks, but when I called the nurse said its fine as long as I have hubby clean it right before.

My OB said I could use the bath right away. He said my bath at home was less likely to give me any infections because it has my bacteria or bacteria my body is already used to. I wasn't strong enough to stand in a shower for quite some time after birth so that was my only option. The only thing he said I have to wait until six weeks for is sex. Trust me. No problem there!! Haha.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Are all May babies born now??


----------



## atx614

Kiss08 said:


> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> My recovery has been easier this time too! And he was 4 pounds 7 oz bigger than my first!!! I am not sure if it's because it's my second or not, but I think it's because I was induced last time and went into labor on my own this time! I am almost 3w pp, and no red anymore, just a bit of brown.
> 
> How long did y'all wait to bath? I made it 10 days! They say 6 weeks, but when I called the nurse said its fine as long as I have hubby clean it right before.
> 
> My OB said I could use the bath right away. He said my bath at home was less likely to give me any infections because it has my bacteria or bacteria my body is already used to. I wasn't strong enough to stand in a shower for quite some time after birth so that was my only option. The only thing he said I have to wait until six weeks for is sex. Trust me. No problem there!! Haha.Click to expand...

Hahaha, for real! We waited till 8 weeksish for sex after dd if I remember correctly. Even then it wasn't pleasant. I am in no rush, poor hubby.:haha:


----------



## atx614

xMissxZoiex said:


> Are all May babies born now??

I think so!! :happydance:


----------



## lisaalove

atx614 said:


> Kiss08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atx614 said:
> 
> 
> My recovery has been easier this time too! And he was 4 pounds 7 oz bigger than my first!!! I am not sure if it's because it's my second or not, but I think it's because I was induced last time and went into labor on my own this time! I am almost 3w pp, and no red anymore, just a bit of brown.
> 
> How long did y'all wait to bath? I made it 10 days! They say 6 weeks, but when I called the nurse said its fine as long as I have hubby clean it right before.
> 
> My OB said I could use the bath right away. He said my bath at home was less likely to give me any infections because it has my bacteria or bacteria my body is already used to. I wasn't strong enough to stand in a shower for quite some time after birth so that was my only option. The only thing he said I have to wait until six weeks for is sex. Trust me. No problem there!! Haha.Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha, for real! We waited till 8 weeksish for sex after dd if I remember correctly. Even then it wasn't pleasant. I am in no rush, poor hubby.:haha:Click to expand...

Hahaha my hubby's probably ecstatic that I haven't been begging for :sex: he's always had a much lower libido than I do, so it's probably a nic break for him!


----------



## atx614

How is everyone and their sweet little ones? Can't believe my little guy is almost two months!! He is sleeping great and overall just soo chill. Opposite of how dd was as a baby, lol. Hubby and I still haven't bd since before baby arrived, but I am thinking of trying it soon. So nervous though as I am still sore where I tore.


----------



## MItoDC

We just hit 6 weeks with dd and she's doing fantastic for the most part. We did just discover that she has an upper lip tie and a posterior tongue tie - which is why she hasn't been able to latch well and we've had to use a shield. Anyone else experience that and have them snipped? I'm cringing at the thought of putting her through that!


----------



## Kiss08

MItoDC said:


> We just hit 6 weeks with dd and she's doing fantastic for the most part. We did just discover that she has an upper lip tie and a posterior tongue tie - which is why she hasn't been able to latch well and we've had to use a shield. Anyone else experience that and have them snipped? I'm cringing at the thought of putting her through that!

We have the same but the symptoms have been improving so I'm not going to get it revised at time. If you do decide to get it revised, I'd suggest looking into someone who does laser revisions. From what I've read, that is much better than scissor revisions. 

Amelia's lip/tongue ties were diagnosed when she was 10 days. She also had a torticolis and sensitive gag reflex. I did dedicated tummy time with exercises to help her with the torticolis (which was also worsening her ties) and oral exercises to work on her gag reflex.


----------



## Kiss08

Amelia is doing well. She's 7.5 weeks now. I went back to work last week but am only doing 2 days for the month of July and then I'm going to stay home for a while. We had some nursing issues early on but that's gotten much better. She's a little chunk - already 12 pounds!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls!, Wyatt is 16.4 weeks old now!. Doing fantastically too! He's being weighed tomorrow I think he'll be around 14/15lbs he's sooooo cute! Still in 0-3m clothes we have some super cute 3-6m outfits ready and waiting for him to grow into!

Anyone got pictures to share??


----------



## atx614

Michael has a tongue tie and torticolis too! I am using a nipple shield and pumping, which I didn't want to do, but has worked out great. The pediatrician is looking at his head again tomorrow, hoping he doesn't need a helmet. Kiss, what are they having you do during tummy time? They never suggested anything to me! 

My little guy will be 2 months on Friday and is 14+ pounds, they will weigh him Friday so I will know for sure. He was almost ten pounds at birth though, so is a big guy. 

He is a great sleeper, opposite as his sister was lol. And he is just so calm all the time, I find myself wondering if anything is wrong, but he is smiling and starting to coo now so I feel better. He is just so different than my dd! Will upload a pic when I am on my iPad!


----------



## misspriss

My DD will be 7 weeks tomorrow!

Tons of pics!


Spoiler


----------



## xMissxZoiex

What a cutie!!! Also love the cloth nappy!, we are using cloth too!!


----------



## Kiss08

atx614 said:


> Michael has a tongue tie and torticolis too! I am using a nipple shield and pumping, which I didn't want to do, but has worked out great. The pediatrician is looking at his head again tomorrow, hoping he doesn't need a helmet. Kiss, what are they having you do during tummy time? They never suggested anything to me!

I started out gently turning her head so that she was looking in her non-preferred direction during tummy time. If she tolerated it, I had her nap on her tummy with her head turned that way while I was sitting next to her. The ultimate goal is for her cheek to rest on the ground. Also, we started enticing her to turn her head from one side to another (or in front of her) by making noise or having things for her to look at while she was on her tummy. If she ever started to get upset, I'd pick her up, calm her down, and try tummy time again. Also, the posture that we were taught for tummy time was to position her with her elbows in and her hands pointed straight in front of her. Another exercise we did included having her on her back, give her a finger to suck on, and using that to pull her so that she was looking in her non-preferred direction.


----------



## Kiss08

Here's Amelia at 6.5 weeks old! We're in cloth, too. She's starting to fit in one size diapers now!
 



Attached Files:







10308127_10100778007393960_1193132671594003053_n.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kajastarlight

Ian is doing pretty good :) I have gone back to work :( and miss him so much every minute I am here!!! Funny thing - I was running late today so I pumped on my drive to work! Hahah I feel like Super Mom!!! 

I can't beleave he will be 3 months old tomorrow!! Everyone is just so in love with him haha. DS1, DS2, Grandparents, or course me and DH... He never wants for anything very long and he is a pretty chill baby :) Usually sleeps about 7 hours per night.
 



Attached Files:







big smile ian.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 41









smiley Ian.jpg
File size: 5.7 KB
Views: 46









Ian tongue sticking out.jpg
File size: 5.9 KB
Views: 43


----------



## kajastarlight

Oh ya, we do cloth as well :) Ian is no where close to fitting in his one size! Haha my boy has no butt... Plus he is in the 10th % for weight and the 70th% for height. So he is kinda long and skinny. (we did Dr. apt after Dr. apt and test after test on him and on my breastmilk re: his weight and have some to the conclusion that he is just a skinny guy) 
But he has grown out of the few small newborn sizes I got and is fitting in his 8-15lb sized ones nicely.


----------



## misspriss

Sara is still squeezing in her newborn cloth, but I am phasing it out. It says it fits up to 12lbs, I figure she is around 11 and some change. Every time I wash them I take out all the ones with no stains on them and put them away, and keep using/washing the ones with poop color on them (it washes out in a few washes) and I've been using our old flats left from DS when not using the newborn diapers. I love flats, they are so trim. I'd love a full stash of AIO though...too bad I don't have the $$ for it!


----------



## Kazy

Hey everyone. Sounds like you all are well. My dad is 10 weeks tomortow!! I think shes just under 12lbs. I'm a bit jealous of all the calm babies as mine is not lol. But I'm still so incredibly happy she is part of our family. She sleeps about 7-8 hours at night. All of my others actually slept longer than that at this point but at least it's enough to function. 

She also has a tongue tie that after lots of work is no longer causing nursing issues so we won't get it cut. I was told the laser is nice too but the hardest part on them is the restraint. Supposedly it doesn't hurt too bad.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yay it's so good to see all these mamas using cloth!! I feel like it's becoming more mainstream!. I love it so much :haha: seriously it's like my hobby now!!

We LOVE our AIOs right now our faves are Mios and tots bots but for night times it's little lambs :)

If anyone wants to try English brand nappies I'd be happy to order and ship to you :) xx


----------



## captainj1

Kazy said:


> Hey everyone. Sounds like you all are well. My dad is 10 weeks tomortow!! I think shes just under 12lbs. I'm a bit jealous of all the calm babies as mine is not lol. But I'm still so incredibly happy she is part of our family. She sleeps about 7-8 hours at night. All of my others actually slept longer than that at this point but at least it's enough to function.
> 
> She also has a tongue tie that after lots of work is no longer causing nursing issues so we won't get it cut. I was told the laser is nice too but the hardest part on them is the restraint. Supposedly it doesn't hurt too bad.

Mine isn't calm either, she flips from happy to screaming blue murder when she gets tired and she fights sleep like mad. The longest stretches I'm getting at night are 4 hours although she does bf quickly and go straight back down so I tend to get 4/3/3 hours overall. It can take up to two hours to get her down for the night. In the day she mostly naps on me although I'm trying to get her to nap elsewhere...she has to have something over her face else she just keeps looking around and gets more overtired...she's just like ds so at least I know what's going on, even if there isn't much I can do about it!! She is about 13.5lb now at 10 weeks and is very long, 98th centile across the board so all in proportion. She's hungry what with all the growing!

She had a tongue tie which we had snipped at 4 weeks as it was affecting bfing - ds had one too.


----------



## lisaalove

Now that he's getting a bit older I've been more interested in using cloth anyone have suggestions I'm in the US so I don't know if that makes a big difference or not. I wanted to use them to begin with but I got a lot of diapers from family and am starting to run low and figure I might do what I wanted to from the beginning! 
Collin will be 12w tomorrow I can't believe it. He's such a happy active little boy. He always wants to do SOMETHING, he can roll from tummy to back no problems and for the first time tonight slept for 6 hours without a peep, I don't know if it's because I left him alone and wasn't in and out of the room (we co-sleep) but I kept thinking maybe something was wrong but dh kept telling me to just accept it and do what I wanted/needed to do while he was asleep! He woke up just after 6 hour ate got changed and went right back to bed. He laughs talks and smiles now and is always grabbing onto my glasses hair and nursing tank while he eats. His big brother adores him to no end, I feel like they will be very close when they are older. 
He currently has pink eye.. back story being I deserved a trip to the mall to get some clothes that fit me and the same night he woke up at 2 with some sleepys in his eye and figured he had a good sleep but then when we got up for the morning his poor eye was swollen and red as well. I went to the urgent care as its Saturday to get some antibiotics for it but am going to hold off on using them because I want to try my breastmilk first as I've heard it can clear it up but this way if it doesn't I'll be able to pick up the script the doctor sent in and get it that way but after putting some Iin his eye three times so far and it's already starting to look better. No swelling and much less gunk! I guess this is what I get for deciding he was ready for his first mall trip! :haha: poor guy is handling it like a trooper though! Not being fussy at all 
He's 13 lbs and 10 oz when he was born he was 6lbs 4oz! He's grown so much already I can't bbelieve he's almost three months!!!
 



Attached Files:







20150708_173440.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2









20150706_145459.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 2









20150629_130750.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kiss08

lisaalove said:


> Now that he's getting a bit older I've been more interested in using cloth anyone have suggestions I'm in the US so I don't know if that makes a big difference or not. I wanted to use them to begin with but I got a lot of diapers from family and am starting to run low and figure I might do what I wanted to from the beginning!
> Collin will be 12w tomorrow I can't believe it. He's such a happy active little boy. He always wants to do SOMETHING, he can roll from tummy to back no problems and for the first time tonight slept for 6 hours without a peep, I don't know if it's because I left him alone and wasn't in and out of the room (we co-sleep) but I kept thinking maybe something was wrong but dh kept telling me to just accept it and do what I wanted/needed to do while he was asleep! He woke up just after 6 hour ate got changed and went right back to bed. He laughs talks and smiles now and is always grabbing onto my glasses hair and nursing tank while he eats. His big brother adores him to no end, I feel like they will be very close when they are older.
> He currently has pink eye.. back story being I deserved a trip to the mall to get some clothes that fit me and the same night he woke up at 2 with some sleepys in his eye and figured he had a good sleep but then when we got up for the morning his poor eye was swollen and red as well. I went to the urgent care as its Saturday to get some antibiotics for it but am going to hold off on using them because I want to try my breastmilk first as I've heard it can clear it up but this way if it doesn't I'll be able to pick up the script the doctor sent in and get it that way but after putting some Iin his eye three times so far and it's already starting to look better. No swelling and much less gunk! I guess this is what I get for deciding he was ready for his first mall trip! :haha: poor guy is handling it like a trooper though! Not being fussy at all
> He's 13 lbs and 10 oz when he was born he was 6lbs 4oz! He's grown so much already I can't bbelieve he's almost three months!!!

There's soooo many options when it comes to cloth. I use pocket diapers that are "china cheapies" rather than the name brand like BumGenius. I bought most of mine used as well. Facebook has some good groups for buying cloth and learning about cloth.


----------



## Kazy

I applaud all the cloth diapering. I don't think I could keep up with it with 4 kids now. But if I had considered it with my first I likely could have saved tons!

Just curioous,.... For those breast feeding how many feedings do you have a day now? And how much sleep do you get at night? I did sleep training with my other three ( no judgement please ;) , and it seems like this lo is not sleeping as well. Just curious to see what's normal


----------



## lisaalove

Kazy said:


> I applaud all the cloth diapering. I don't think I could keep up with it with 4 kids now. But if I had considered it with my first I likely could have saved tons!
> 
> Just curioous,.... For those breast feeding how many feedings do you have a day now? And how much sleep do you get at night? I did sleep training with my other three ( no judgement please ;) , and it seems like this lo is not sleeping as well. Just curious to see what's normal

He feeds probably every 2-3 hours during the day unless he's tired (which is about every hour and a half) he nurses to nap as well but he's not really hungry for his naps it's more for comfort. At night he's started sleeping longer stretches in the last week or two, about 4-6 hours (in the swing because that's the only place he'll sleep if I'm nnot laying in bed with him then he does a big feed and goes back to bed and nurses on and off while we're asleep. As I leave my boob out for him :haha:


----------



## lisaalove

KissI8 said:


> lisaalove said:
> 
> 
> Now that he's getting a bit older I've been more interested in using cloth anyone have suggestions I'm in the US so I don't know if that makes a big difference or not. I wanted to use them to begin with but I got a lot of diapers from family and am starting to run low and figure I might do what I wanted to from the beginning!
> Collin will be 12w tomorrow I can't believe it. He's such a happy active little boy. He always wants to do SOMETHING, he can roll from tummy to back no problems and for the first time tonight slept for 6 hours without a peep, I don't know if it's because I left him alone and wasn't in and out of the room (we co-sleep) but I kept thinking maybe something was wrong but dh kept telling me to just accept it and do what I wanted/needed to do while he was asleep! He woke up just after 6 hour ate got changed and went right back to bed. He laughs talks and smiles now and is always grabbing onto my glasses hair and nursing tank while he eats. His big brother adores him to no end, I feel like they will be very close when they are older.
> He currently has pink eye.. back story being I deserved a trip to the mall to get some clothes that fit me and the same night he woke up at 2 with some sleepys in his eye and figured he had a good sleep but then when we got up for the morning his poor eye was swollen and red as well. I went to the urgent care as its Saturday to get some antibiotics for it but am going to hold off on using them because I want to try my breastmilk first as I've heard it can clear it up but this way if it doesn't I'll be able to pick up the script the doctor sent in and get it that way but after putting some Iin his eye three times so far and it's already starting to look better. No swelling and much less gunk! I guess this is what I get for deciding he was ready for his first mall trip! :haha: poor guy is handling it like a trooper though! Not being fussy at all
> He's 13 lbs and 10 oz when he was born he was 6lbs 4oz! He's grown so much already I can't bbelieve he's almost three months!!!
> 
> There's soooo many options when it comes to cloth. I use pocket diapers that are "china cheapies" rather than the name brand like BumGenius. I bought most of mine used as well. Facebook has some good groups for buying cloth and learning about cloth.Click to expand...

Thank you, I've found some cheap ones in online groups and will be getting some AIO's and pockets I'm very excited to start. I get them tomorrow!!! I also want to find some cloth wipes as well (or maybe just make some)


----------



## kajastarlight

Kazy - I am back to work, so my time nursing is different than a sahm.... but in the evenings LO usually nurses every hour to hour and a half. I think partally because he misses nursing and partially because I am struggling with my supply from being back at work (cuz as we all know, the pump just isn't the same as a nursing baby) and partially because he is cluster feeding for the long sleep at night. My LO sleeps for about 7 hours and then wakes up for a feed and because we co-sleep I barely wake up for this early morning feed. On the weekdays after his early breakfast (he gets done around 5-5:30am) I get up and get ready for work. On the weekends he still wakes up around 4:45am for his early morning breakfast but then he goes back to sleep until about 7-8am and then we have our later morning feed in bed and then get up. I really am quite spoiled actually! 

Lisalove- I use "china cheepies" too - I really prefer the pockets because they dry faster, but you will find out what ones you like the best I am sure :) I also prefer the velcro closures to the button, but again , just get a variety and decide what your favorite is. :) I like Giggle Life and Kawaii :)


----------



## lisaalove

kajastarlight said:


> Lisalove- I use "china cheepies" too - I really prefer the pockets because they dry faster, but you will find out what ones you like the best I am sure :) I also prefer the velcro closures to the button, but again , just get a variety and decide what your favorite is. :) I like Giggle Life and Kawaii :)

Mind if I ask why you like the Kawaii ones? I've been thinking about getting some of those ones but not sure.


----------



## captainj1

Kazy said:


> I applaud all the cloth diapering. I don't think I could keep up with it with 4 kids now. But if I had considered it with my first I likely could have saved tons!
> 
> Just curioous,.... For those breast feeding how many feedings do you have a day now? And how much sleep do you get at night? I did sleep training with my other three ( no judgement please ;) , and it seems like this lo is not sleeping as well. Just curious to see what's normal

I'm feeding every 2 hours ish in the day - at around 7.30am when she wakes for the day, 9.30, 11.30, 2.30 (assuming I can get her to have a long nap - she is a bad napper and by lunchtime she is crabby as she will have only had 2 naps of about 30 minutes at that point and she will have fought them both...I resorted to rocking her in the sling for 2 hours today and my back is killing...I tried to sit down a few times but she cried), 4.30 and 6.30 then she has a top up at bedtime (7-9pm, it can take anything from 15 minutes to 2 hours to get her down for the night. 

Then she usually sleeps for 5hours, feeds, sleeps for 3 hours, feeds, sleeps for 2/3 hours. She is thankfully good at going straight back in the crib after night breast feeds, as long as I do them in the pitch black and don't talk to her. 

The daytime nap situation is really getting me down. She gets so crabby as the day goes on. She fights every nap and because they are so short (I try to resettle her but she won't), but she screams with over tiredness after maximum 75mins of awake time, I have to try to get her to nap about 6 times a day and it is exhausting and boring. I had exactly the same situation with my son, apparently sleep cycles are genetic...&#128584;&#128546;


----------



## kajastarlight

The price is good and the diapers work :) They were also crazy prompt in shipping out my order. I have the ones that have velcro instead of snaps and I like that because I have nerve dammage in my hands that makes snapps painful. I don't like the bamboo incerts as much because they are not quite as absorbant (they are slow to absorb so it can sometimes run off and sneak out the leg holes that are not quite snug enough on him yet - he has tiny legs and is in the 5th centil for weight) and Ian is too small to do two incerts yet -- but maybe once he is bigger (and drinking more thus peeing more) it would work out to have a microfiber on top for quick absorb and then the bamboo under so that it can hold more for like night time.


----------



## RubysMommy

Hey everyone! 

All the babies are so adorable! 

Oliver is 14 weeks/ a little over 3 months now. He is probably close to 15.5-16 lbs. He is a great nurser and such a happy baby. He nurses every 1.5-2 hours throughout the day and wakes up once or twice at night to eat. He naps off and on during the day in his swing or on me. My sister jokes that he gets set down so much more often than Ruby did as a baby.. Lol. We are using disposable diapers on both kids right now, but will be going back to cloth as soon as we get settled into our new home. Dd is obsessed with her 'baba' and Oliver thinks she's the best. He is smiling, cooing and starting to laugh! You wouldn't even know he spent 10 days in the nicu looking at him now. He has been super healthy since getting out. We are so in love with him and can't even remember what life was like before him.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 70.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## RubysMommy

And another pic since I can't seem to put more than one in a post...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lisaalove

Rubysmommy- they are both too cute together!

Kajastarlight- I have since gotten some and they are working out better than I could have imagined., though we are slowly dipping our toes into them :haha: I do them in the day while I'm at home though we're trying to use the last of the disposables we have so they don't go to waste, and then we will fully switch over once we run out. So far though we have tried two of the three types we got and he hasn't leaked through any of them! (Swaddlebees simplex AIO's, and best bottom shells with liners) the last ones to try is the bumgenious ones. Hoping hell do well with those ones as well!


----------



## ImSoTired

Allyson is 10 weeks today and almost 12lbs. She is doing so well and she is the perfect addition to our crazy lives. We are so in love! I hope you're all doing well also.
 



Attached Files:







20150731_085846.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kajastarlight

How is everyone doing? I can't believe Ian is almost 6 months old!!! He can roll from front to back and enjoys tummy time but does not show any signs he is going to crawl. He sits well as long as there is something to bounce off of to help him balance. He loves his jumper saucer and chats and chats and chats. :) He likes rice cerial and he likes peas. He loves baby oat meal and he loves sweet potatoes and he is pretty sure he likes pears but not always too sure. He HATES avocado lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150824_182921[2].jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hieveryone

Elliot is 5 months tomorrow. Weighed him yesterday and he's 18lb so doing well. He is breastfed still and we plan to start him on solids in about a month. He is a cheerful baby who loves his jumperoo and his sister. He was sleeping well - doing 7 hours at a time - but that changed a couple of weeks ago and he now wakes every 2 - 3 hours. I'm hoping this is because he has a cold. He doesn't like taking a bottle much but has his first trial session at creche tomorrow so will be interesting to see how it goes. I'm doing ok most of the time but having 2 can be difficult at times. Think my daughter gets a bit lonely at times as she was used to being at nursery full time before and is there less now. I am due back at work in Feb. I wanted to take 12 months but OH wants me to go back at 9. That got me down for a while but I'm hoping to use annual leave to take a day a week off when I return. After that I will be back full time which is depressing.


----------



## Kazy

Hi ladies. My lo is 5 months old and just under 14lbs. She sleeps pretty well- about 9 hours at night. She is still breastfed but HATES all food at this point. All of my others are cereal and purees ar this point but I'm trying every week or so. So far no luck! She can roll o er belly to back and loves to hold on to her toes. Time is flying by!!


----------



## lisaalove

Hello everyone! Collin is almost 6 months old! Can't believe how old he is already, he rolls front to back and back to front. Loves to try and crawl but so far only goes backwards. We're still ebf, and trying to switch him to his own bed is not happening lol! He's a cuddler, plan on starting blw after 6mo. Got the say so from hubby that eventually he would like a 3rd! Though we will be wtt for quite a while as we like the age gap we have with our two boys now. I'm currently sick as a dog and have to go on a plain back home Sunday with the little and am.really hoping to be feeling well by then. He is a little jabber jaws. I do have to wonder for those of you who are bfing and nurse to sleep or maybe this is just an in general thing for babies his age do they try to scratch pinch punch poke prod at you?! Sometimes it just gets me so frustrated... almost to the point of wanting to stop. This isn't like a once in a great while thing. This is every nap and bed time and I don't know how much more I can deal with it! 
Hope everyone else is doing fantastic!


----------



## kajastarlight

lisaalove said:


> I do have to wonder for those of you who are bfing and nurse to sleep or maybe this is just an in general thing for babies his age do they try to scratch pinch punch poke prod at you?! Sometimes it just gets me so frustrated... almost to the point of wanting to stop.!

My LO does that too! Sometimes he will catch me off guard with a super hard pinch to the other nipple and I have accidentally lost my "cool" and yelled out in pain! (and that made him cry :( ) My boobs look like they have been attacked by a kitten they are all scratched up and even a few tiny baby pinch sized bruises. I try to just get him to hold my fingers to keep his little pinchey hands occupied. Well, and I try to keep him fingernails short and sanded


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aw its loovely to see all the updates ladies!!.

Wyatt is 7 & 1/2 months old now! He's so close to sitting up unaided, in fact he can sit up if he thinks your holding him but as soon as he realises he's not being supported he flops to the floor lol. He can stand really well too with just his hands being held. He was 16lbs 12oz at his last weigh in. He is sleeping 14+ hours a night and is just the most wonderful little boy ever!.

We are planning on TTC in the next 5 months!! Anyone else planning their next little one???

Here are some pictures of him <3 <3

https://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag3/ForWyattLeo/Mobile%20Uploads/13oct17_zpsjet9qf5x.png~original

https://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag3/ForWyattLeo/Mobile%20Uploads/05oct5_zpshsrnprgl.jpg~original

https://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag3/ForWyattLeo/Mobile%20Uploads/01oct7_zpsbt1fvktr.jpg~original

He's come such a long way since he was that teeny tiny premature baby born at 31 weeks <3


----------



## Kazy

kajastarlight said:


> lisaalove said:
> 
> 
> I do have to wonder for those of you who are bfing and nurse to sleep or maybe this is just an in general thing for babies his age do they try to scratch pinch punch poke prod at you?! Sometimes it just gets me so frustrated... almost to the point of wanting to stop.!
> 
> My LO does that too! Sometimes he will catch me off guard with a super hard pinch to the other nipple and I have accidentally lost my "cool" and yelled out in pain! (and that made him cry :( ) My boobs look like they have been attacked by a kitten they are all scratched up and even a few tiny baby pinch sized bruises. I try to just get him to hold my fingers to keep his little pinchey hands occupied. Well, and I try to keep him fingernails short and sandedClick to expand...

Yes!! My lo pinches and scratches and tries to push away from me while also eating. I've heard that teething necklaces that mom wears can actually keep them distracted. Obviously not chewing on them but playing with them. I may try that. 

Miss- he is so cute! We are not having anymore so no ttc for us. However, I got pregnant with my 2nd around my 1sts 1st birthday (which sounds like when you'll start trying) and I found the age gap to be perfect. :)


----------



## Kazy

Oh and miss I am so jealous of your 14 hour nights!!! :) all of my other three were like that but not this one. I can't quite figure if out but knowing she's my last gives me more patience.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

It will be around or just after Wyatts first birthday Kazy, we have a holiday booked in May so I don't mind being early on when we go if were lucky enough to get pregnant right away.

He is such a good sleeper!! He has his bed time routine and come 8pm he can't keep his little eyes open :haha:


----------



## ImSoTired

My mommy brain is awful and I'm on my phone so I can't keep all of your posts straight. Allyson will be 5mos in a few days. She is approx 14lbs. Mostly brestfed (she is also a nipple puller and scratcher. Whoever said their boobs looks like they got attacked by a kitten, i am right there with ya). She recently started a bit of baby cereal and has one bottle of formula a night. She is not a great sleeper. Mostly catnaps during the day and sleeps up to 8 hrs straight at night. But each night is different. Some nights she goes down late and sometimes vey late, lol. Some nights she doesn't wake to eat and sometimes she wakes 3 times. We had stopped cosleeping for a bit but we are back to it now. She sleeps best next to me. I truly hope she becomes a better sleeper soon. I am exhausted (my name is very fitting atm) and I have a bit of ppd to deal with. Overall she is a sweet little baby and we love her so much. She is overly attached to me though and doesn't let others hold her very long and heaven forbid I leave the room. Besides the sleeping and being attached to me she is doing really well. She rolls all around the floor and is trying to sit up but isnt too good at it. She grabs and chew on everything and is very vocal. She loves her sister and loves when we sing to her. I'm not planning any more babies. I love my miracles but I'm not sure I can handle another,lol.
 



Attached Files:







20151017_153126.jpg
File size: 29.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kajastarlight

oh ya - I am done having kiddos :) I love love love my boys but my back cannot handle another pregnancy or infant. I don't know how I am even going to manage when Ian is a toddler :wacko:


----------



## Kazy

Speaking of back pain. Anyone else have back pain now after pregnancy?? My neck and shoulders have been killing me. Chiropractor isn't helping and xrays showed nothing. I have a Dr appointment tomorrow so hopefully I find out soon what's going on, but was just wondering if anyone else has had this happen.


----------



## kajastarlight

Kazy - my back pain is a chronic issue I have been dealing with for years now. So that is different. BUT I might suggest that if you are breastfeeding you may need better support to keep the strain off your neck and shoulders. Maybe even better support if you are bottle feeding will help. (like the pillows kind of support, not "go Kazy go!" kind of support lol)


----------



## Kazy

That's what I was thinking too. I saw my gp today and it felt useless. She did send an order for ohysicla therapy but I need to see what it will cost. And I have a massage scheduled next Monday! Woohoo


----------



## misspriss

Sorry I haven't been catching up on the updates! Sara is doing great, she will be 5 months on the 28th. She is sticking around the 50th percentiles in everything, which seems huge after DS was a prem. She nurses like a champ (although her latch is a bit lazy due to my oversupply). She is well on her way to sitting, she sits assisted all the time and has periods of sitting unassisted. She rolls from back to front and gets around pretty good with her back end, although her arms are just not up to it yet. She moved several feet across the floor today, I just looked and she'd moved way away from her blanket, not sure how....I then watched intently as she rotated 360 degrees pushing around with her legs. 

We cosleep and she always slept on her back with arms up by her head, never an issue although she is swaddled and strapped into swing for naps. Last night was the first night she rolled to her belly. I have always thought if they can roll on their own it is fine, but it didn't help me freaking out and checking her breathing periodically. I eventually rolled her over and fed her, but only because she was crowding me and DS out.


----------



## RubysMommy

I'm loving all the updates! 

Oliver turned six months on the 17th! I can't believe how fast time has flown by already. He is around 20 lbs now and goes in for his 6mnth check on November 9. He rolls front to back and back to front, can sit up unassisted for very short periods, and loves food! He is breastfed and tries new food every week or so. There isn't a vegetable or fruit he hasn't liked yet! He's obsessed with avocado though and he already has his 2 bottom teeth, too. He is also a mommy's boy and cries when I leave the room and only stays with other ppl for 15 mins or less at a time. He sleeps almost all night. Goes down around 7:30 wakes around 2 to nurse then goes back to sleep until about 6:15. Since we cosleep, he seems to know when I get out of bed! It drives me a little crazy that he can't sleep alone or with his sister for more than 10 mins! 

2 kids under 2 has definitely been more stressful for me than I imagined. I am taking it day by day and try to remind myself to savor these moments. My almost 2 year old is becoming a much better helper and I've been reminding myself to give her more 1on1 attention which seems to make the days go smoother. Thank goodness it seems to be getting easier as they both get older!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 62.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Leikela

I love reading all the updates! So glad to see everyone is doing well! My Zach turned 5 months on the 16th of October and is doing well! He rolls halfway but hasn't quite mastered rolling all the way over yet. He sleeps 8 hours at night and breastfeeds with supplementation with formula. Since I went back to work, my supply dropped significantly so we needed to supplement. He will sit upright with a bit of support but doesn't do it independently yet.

I am so in love with my little boy! He is just the best baby to us. And I too cannot believe how fast the time has gone! It just seems like yesterday we were counting down the days to delivery! <3


----------



## mrskcbrown

Saying Hello to everyone!! Koreena will be 9 months next week. Time has flown!!
 



Attached Files:







reena2.jpg
File size: 37.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Leikela

Aw, look at Koreena! So cute! I cannot believe how big all our babies are getting too! Zach will be 9 months on the 16th of this month. I just stopped nursing him and I miss it. He has 4 teeth and is on the go constantly. I am kind of sad because he doesn't sit still anymore so I can't just hold him anymore. He grew up too fast!

How is everyone else?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Aww lovely updates!!

Wyatt is 10 & 1/2 months old! I can't believe it's his first birthday in 6 weeks time!!. I don't know where this year has gone!!

He has just cut his first tooth and his second is just about to break through!. He can wave bye bye and say babye, he says dad constantly sometimes dada but usually just dad lol he also says dooh for dog but still refuses to say mama he like to say mmmmmmm dad :haha:

He such a little character refuses to eat anything but porridge of a spoon so is mostly baby led weaning now and is still a perfect sleeper we are sooooo lucky he has slept 14 hours a night from 4 months.


----------



## mrskcbrown

Leikela said:


> Aw, look at Koreena! So cute! I cannot believe how big all our babies are getting too! Zach will be 9 months on the 16th of this month. I just stopped nursing him and I miss it. He has 4 teeth and is on the go constantly. I am kind of sad because he doesn't sit still anymore so I can't just hold him anymore. He grew up too fast!
> 
> How is everyone else?

I have the same feelings. She is just growing up fast!!! It makes me want another, but then I think about my age and say probably not LOL>


----------



## Leikela

mrskcbrown said:


> I have the same feelings. She is just growing up fast!!! It makes me want another, but then I think about my age and say probably not LOL>

Same here! My husband and I just said the other day that we would love another baby. However, it is just not practical for us. So Zach is our last and it does make me very sad. But I am grateful and thankful to have the two kids that I do have. :)


----------



## Kazy

Hi ladies. My.eloise is 9 months old this week. It is flying. She gets into everything! None of my others crawled.before 10 months. She's my baby and I wish it would slow down. I am confident we are finished but I'll be honest it makes me sad sometimes. :(


----------



## RubysMommy

Glad to see some updates! :) Oliver will be 10 months on the 17th! He is cutting his 6th tooth, scoots everywhere with some crazy speed, pulls himself up to standing next to anything and walking along things, and is almost able to balance a little on his own. He loves food and eats the same as us, except chopped up. He's a very relaxed baby until he gets something taken away or things don't go his way, then he will scream bloody murder. He is obsessed with his big sis and vise versa. I love it when dd asks him 'Oliver wanna play?!?' It's so sweet! Lol. 

I agree that the time is flying by and my baby is almost 1 already! Dh and I have decided to ntnp and see what happens. We would love lots of kids and I really like how close the kids are in ages. I'm also okay if it takes a while to get pregnant though, too. :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Wyatts birthday is less than 6 weeks away!!! Can't believe I'm going to have a 1 year old!!!

Anyone else planning a little party??


----------



## ImSoTired

hi all. Allyson will be 9 mos soon and is doing great. w
Sometimes I find myself wanting another but then I remember how tired I am. I do believe she is my last.


----------



## whattoexpect

Piper will be 9 months on the 13th. She has just started scooting around. She is a picky eater and doesn't care for much besides peaches pears green beans and cereal puffs. 
She is still taking 5 bottles a day and has not slept through the night since we stopped swaddling her at 4 months.
Her big sister is in daycare and bringing home cold after cold.
I am definitely done and had an IUD put in a few weeks ago!
The past 9 months has gone quickly and slowly all at once.
I am in Canada and my mat leave is almost up. I have 8 weeks left and will miss her but selfeshly looking forward to some me time.

Nice to see all the updates ladies.


----------



## Leikela

Aw, it was so great to hear from all of you! I have a quick question. Zach, who will 9 months on Tuesday, came down with his first stomach bug yesterday night. My daughter Kayla never had anything like this. It was horrible! He threw up for about 3 hours. It was messy and got everywhere. I didn't think a baby could be this sick. He is much better today though but has anyone had this experience?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Wyatt had something similar a few weeks before Christmas, he just kept being sick after everything that went into his body, milk or food it'd all come back out and sometimes through his nose too. The worst was over in about 24 hours but he was a bit sick after food for a few days after. I cut his food down and upped his Mlik and he was back to his usual self quickly :)

Just got to watch out for dehydration signs and keep an eye on temp xxx


----------



## Leikela

xMissxZoiex said:


> Wyatt had something similar a few weeks before Christmas, he just kept being sick after everything that went into his body, milk or food it'd all come back out and sometimes through his nose too. The worst was over in about 24 hours but he was a bit sick after food for a few days after. I cut his food down and upped his Mlik and he was back to his usual self quickly :)
> 
> Just got to watch out for dehydration signs and keep an eye on temp xxx

Thank you! I was so worried about Zach. The first time he threw up, it also came out of his nose. Then every 20-30 minutes, he would throw up again. Even when he had nothing left in his stomach, he would still gag and a little stomach bile would come out. He was better yesterday but I think we gave him too much formula and he ended up throwing up only once around 9 PM. So far today he seems ok but he definitely still has a decreased appetite. He ate about a third of a yogurt and about 6 ounces of formula. 

Your post made me feel a lot better though. Glad your little guy was on the mend very soon! Thank you! :)


----------



## kajastarlight

Ian is 10 months old :cry: he is so close to one :cry: BUT he is in such a crazy fun stage right now! :) He loves to play and he sings (no words, just the tune) and dances and crawls only to get to something he can stand himself up on and then he shimmys. And he eats EVERYTHING LOL. He doesn't like "baby food" even the little bits ones - but he eats what we eat (within reason) also chopped up. He loves food so much that he does a cute little giggle when he eats every bite.


----------



## Leikela

Aw, Ian sounds adorable!! :) I too cannot believe that our babies are almost 1 already. Where did the time go?


----------



## kajastarlight

I know it. Its not fair - pregnancy feels like it takes 1 year and the first year of baby's life feels like it takes 4 months!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Tell me about it girls :cry: it's gone way too fast!! Wyatts 11 months on the 21st.

We are TTC in May!!


----------



## Leikela

Miss Z, exciting on TTC come May! All the best to you! :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you Hun :) x


----------



## lisaalove

It's really hard to believe a year ago we were all just having or waiting to have them, Collin is so big now one with a personality to match!


----------



## Leikela

Yes, I cannot believe it has been a year either! We are celebrating Zach's 1st birthday this Sunday. I am in awe of how fast the time has gone and how he has developed. Bitter sweet, as this is my last baby!


----------



## RubysMommy

This year has gone by so fast! My boy has had so many health issues this year that he has kept me on my toes! 

Oliver had his 1 yr blood tests to check for lead and he has an elevated lead level :( it's very weird bc we have no idea what he could've gotten into with lead in it! We had the county out to do an inspection and the inspector said he's not even sure what it could've been. We had samples of things sent out and will hear back in the next few weeks. I wonder if it's because he's low in iron and calcium so his body isn't filtering it out the way it's supposed to? I'm trying to add those into his diet, but he has allergy issues so I won't give him dairy or nuts. Im going to call his kidney doctor today and ask if it has anything to do with his dysplastic kidney.


----------



## atx614

Hope all is well with your little guy missruby!!

Can't believe all our babies are 1 now! Or almost one if you went over!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So so crazy how quick the time has gone!!! Hope everyone is doing well!.

Happy birthday to all the little ones celebrating or who have just celebrated their birthdays.

Wyatt is cutting his 3rd tooth and is 14 months old :O


----------



## misspriss

Sara just turned 1 last Saturday, and she is growing up so fast. She has already cut a molar! She's been walking for a couple of months, she is a climber who will stop at nothing. She's brilliantly smart...she amazes me every day!

Makes me sad I had to work during my son's first two years, I missed a lot of this.


----------



## samzi

My boy turned 1 on the 25th and he started walking the week before his first birthday. He had his 12 month vaccines this afternoon so he's not been his usual happy self this afternoon


----------



## mrskcbrown

Hi all! My Koreena is now 15 months! Walking, talking and doing it all!!!


----------

